#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-04
<[Raiden]> Для Химика http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/nord-beautiful-glassy-gnome-shell-theme.html
<XuMuK> [Raiden], спасибо)
<vamadir|2> всем привет. у меня вопрос чисто для гуру. Можно ли смотреть видео в консольном режиме, на старой машине P3-866. 2 MB Video. Без установки иксов
<vdrandom> хз. если фреймбуфер потянет, то можно
<vamadir|2> а это будет смотрибельно? или изврат?
<vdrandom> это в любом случае изврат лол
<vamadir|2> просто я подумал запустить через видео ASCII. Но думаю там ничего не будет видно
<vdrandom> бред
<vdrandom> вот это точно изрват
<vdrandom> а вообще что угодно, кроме выноса на помойку, с таким железом - изврат
<vamadir|2> хороший пк
<vamadir|2> :)
<vamadir|2> те ноут
<vamadir|2> он у меня как тест сервер
<vamadir|2> :)
<vamadir|2> vdrandom: т.е мне вывод через фрейм? -vo fbdev -vf scale:800×600??
<vdrandom> фреймбуфер, да
<ninezerozero> привет всем.
<ninezerozero> подскажите, вроде, появлялся какой-то драйвер, чтобы в vmware можно было наслаждаться чудесами графики? типа компиза и прочего, а?
<ninezerozero> тинь-тириринь-тру-ля-ля!
 * ninezerozero посыпал солью на храпящего jillsmitt 
<jillsmitt> ninezerozero: в чем дело?
<jillsmitt> ninezerozero: на мой взгляд это не важно, поэтому не буду комментировать
<ninezerozero> ты же дебианщиком был.
<ninezerozero> а чо комментировать не будешь? занятым стал?
<vdrandom> ninezerozero, эм. ну да, в vmware и virtualbox есть реализации 2D-ускорения
<ninezerozero> vdrandom: а 3д?
<vdrandom> вроде есть, но люто корявая и тормозная
<vdrandom> играть невозможно - 100%
<vdrandom> к тому же в виртуалбоксе мне не понравилось, как работал компиз
<jillsmitt> ninezerozero: просто понятно откуда корни вопроса растут
<vdrandom> любое перекрытие окна вбокса приводило к артефактам
<vdrandom> ну так вот, драйвер там стандартный, который в комплекте идёт.
<vdrandom> просто надо в виртуальной машине поддержку в настройках включить
<vdrandom> всё. пойду спать
<ninezerozero> jillsmitt: откуда?
<jillsmitt> ну вот это ты и должен пояснить, я не вижу никаких задач, для которых бы нужен был полнофункциональный акселератор в виртуалке
<ninezerozero> а, ты про это. дак для визуальных эффектов (компиз и т.д.). просто когда-то на машинке у меня было настроено все удобно и красиво, и сейчас я хочу то же самое сделать, но на виртуалке. а там они не работают. и где-то видел не так давно в интернÐ
<sharikoff> http://svalko.org/data/2011_07_02_18_32_i1086_photobucket_com_albums_j460_bi0tech_giftrash_stuff_4lvl_tumblr_lninm7NUBD1qbhtrto1_400.gif
<jillsmitt> ninezerozero: понятно, в любом случае это вопрос для vmware, а не для этого места
<sharikoff> а у меня кракозябли
<sharikoff> поэтому непонятно
<ninezerozero> печалька. а что войсы означают?\
<sharikoff> означают ищо разок и в баню
<ninezerozero> а у кого тогда кракозябли?
<ninezerozero> я думал, у меня, я через в/и.
<sharikoff> у меня
<sharikoff> !256
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='256'
<sharikoff> !512
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='512'
<ninezerozero> эх.
<sharikoff> вопщем длинные мессаги надо делить
<sharikoff> налапопам
<ninezerozero> панятна.
<sharikoff> иначе убогие клиенты немогут переварить
<ninezerozero> например?
<sharikoff> например мой хчат
<ninezerozero> давно не был тут, вроде, раньше банили за такие |away штуки?
<ninezerozero> а оффтопить здесь можно?
<sharikoff> не а
<sharikoff> там в топике правила где то.. почитай
<sharikoff> ты кстати не цисковод случаем?
<ninezerozero> нет.
<sharikoff> понятно
<sharikoff> сочувствующий?
<ninezerozero> цисководам-та?
<sharikoff> угу
<ninezerozero> да вряд ли..
<ninezerozero> спят все?
<jillsmitt> ninezerozero: понедельник рабочий день
<ninezerozero> дак да. есть немного.
<ninezerozero> через недельку возьму отпуск, наверное, самый ско лета будет.
 * jillsmitt решил не брать отпуск в этом году
<ninezerozero> трудоголик?
<skai> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<skai> sharikoff: ты забыл, что 0 - тоже число и 256 надо отсчитывать с него?
<deedzhey> принтер печатает. текст на клавиатуре набирают
<SergeyIT> deedzhey, пишущая машинка тоже не пишет, а печатает - язык странная вещь (
<deedzhey> SergeyIT, потому что она печатная машинка, ага
<SergeyIT> deedzhey, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D0%B5%D1%87%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%88%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BA%D0%B0
<sharikoff> http://svalko.org/data/2011_07_02_18_32_i1086_photobucket_com_albums_j460_bi0tech_giftrash_stuff_4lvl_tumblr_lninm7NUBD1qbhtrto1_400.gif
<sharikoff> это я.. в понедельник утром
<deedzhey> SergeyIT, ну да, ну да. а еще теперь можно говорить зв'онит, йог'урт и кофе - оно.
<ninezerozero> вы забавные.
<sharikoff> ninezerozero, угу
<ninezerozero> на моего кота похож. он так же ушами делает.
<MaJIuHka> всем привет, никто никто не в курсе, с чем это связано: http://pastebin.com/PUJWcL9s
<sharikoff> у мя када кушать хоцца ищо не то сделает
<sharikoff> MaJIuHka, с тем что нету там ниче
<sharikoff> 404 -не найдено
<sharikoff> 200 - ок =))
<MaJIuHka> в курсе, но ведь должно быть =)
<sharikoff> суслик. ты его не видишь а он есть
<MaJIuHka> ах, вон оно что. ну ладно, спасибо и на этом =)
<deedzhey> может пакеты только 32-битные?
<sharikoff> может оно там периодически появляется?
<sharikoff> по пятницам например
<MaJIuHka> вы серьезно? )
<sharikoff> нет конечно =)
<sharikoff> шутко юмора
<MaJIuHka> =)
<deedzhey> MaJIuHka, так пакеты только для maverik там
<deedzhey> вримательней надо бы
<sharikoff> и тщательней
<skai> и умней
<skai> еще надо по утрам бегать
<sharikoff> ну это уж ты это...
<sharikoff> окстись
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> а что?тут все советы дают.я тож решил:)
<ninezerozero> по утрам классненько бегать, я уже месяца два собираюсь начать..
<sharikoff> собираюсь начать думать как бы класно было бы бегать по утрам
<skai> собираюсь начать думать о том, как начать думать про утро, в которое я должен начать думать о беге по утрам
<skai> в мозге, который построил джек
<deedzhey> думаю собраться начать думать
 * sharikoff собирает ядро
<skai> deedzhey: ты не откладывай.оно тебе поможет в жизни
<skai> sharikoff: опять сломал?
 * sharikoff разбил и теперь собирает
<skai> sharikoff: а че дарвина тож можно пересобирать?
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> заголовочных файлов нету
<skai> а по русски сказать было слабо?хидеров нима.а то какие то заголовочные файлы придумал
<sharikoff> я и сказал по русски
<ninezerozero> это потрясно.
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<ninezerozero> привет, АльбертР
<sharikoff> старый альбетр
<orchata> Как можно выдернуть deb пакеты из live cd  -  ubuntu ultimate edition
 * ninezerozero посмотрел на orchata 
<orchata> Просто проблемы с интернетом, есть только этот диск. Запустил лайв, куча нужных мне прог оказались на диске, но к сожаление в "pool" их нету, они кажись хранится гдето в squashfs
<orchata> В принципе я разархивировал filesystem.squashfs  но там нету deb"ов
<orchata> Может кто раньше с таким встречался?
<ninezerozero> щас спецы проснутся, я нетруляля.
<ninezerozero> я компиз-то нем огу на виртуале включить.
<orchata> а где спецы то
<orchata> ?
<orchata> Просто я уже со вчерашнего дня гуглю
<orchata> В конце решил спросить у старче :D
<ninezerozero> ну, я так же..
<SergeyIT> все спят...
<ninezerozero> в понедельник либо все спят, либо работают.
<ninezerozero> некоторые умудряются совмещать.
<orchata> Тогда к буржуюям загляну - у них обычно хоть ктото да не спит
<AlexDevilLX> Всем привет!:)
<ninezerozero> привет, Алекс Девил Эл Икс.
<AlexDevilLX> А че не так с моим ником?
<shenmue> да ничего  Алекс Девил Эл Икс
<DenSpirit> Приходил к знакомой переустанавливать систему. Рассказал ей про убунту, она прониклась и захотела попробовать. Поставил убунту на первый раздел, винду на второй (основные), после этого восстановил загрузчик убунту через жизнедиск.
<DenSpirit> убунту перестала автомонтировать флешки.
<DenSpirit> плюс в наутилусе не видно несмонтированных разделов жесткого диска, только те,что при установке
<DenSpirit> монтировал
<DenSpirit> в fstab вставил
<AlexDevilLX> посоветуйте браузер для медленных соединений
<DenSpirit> fdisk -l показывает все разделы на месте
<orchata> AlexDevilLX:  Opera
<DenSpirit> в чем дело может быть?
<AlexDevilLX> так у меня она тормозит
<ninezerozero> AlexDevilLX: lynx.
<DenSpirit> причем вручную через mount все нормально работает
<AlexDevilLX> lf
<AlexDevilLX> да
<sharikoff> ninezerozero, не юродствуй =)
<sharikoff> orchata, подключи репу и скажи что она на диске
<orchata> не получается
<sharikoff> как так
<sharikoff> накатай вручную в сурс лист
<sharikoff> там заккаменчено должно вроде быть
<orchata> щяс покажу
<sharikoff> потом aptitude update и фперед
<sharikoff> тока не здесь
<sharikoff> !paste | orchata
<ubuntuhelp> orchata: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<orchata> так я и не собирался
<orchata> хотя спасибо за предупреждение :D
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/07/04/vkpirates/
<skai> [f[f
<sharikoff> а я говорил что они плохие
<sharikoff> хотя я ими не пользуюсь
<DenSpirit> люди, помогите..
<orchata> sharikoff: когда я делаю" Please insert a disk in the drive" - тоесть не видит ?
<sharikoff> а как ты так делаешь?
<orchata> Software sources ->   add volume
<orchata> sharikoff: потом он мне    E:Unable to stat the mount point /media/cdrom/ - stat (2: No such file or directory), E:Unable to stat the mount point /media/cdrom/ - stat (2: No such file or directory), E:Failed to mount the cdrom.
<sharikoff> ну
<sharikoff> и что значат эти заклинания?
<sharikoff> :Unable to stat the mount point /media/cdrom/ - stat (2: No such file or directory)
<sharikoff>  No such file or directory
<sharikoff> No such file
<sharikoff> or
<orchata> У меня там только Ultimate Edition 2.7
<sharikoff> directory
<skai> sharikoff: оно глупее, чем я думал
<orchata> Зачем он ищет cdrom?
<sharikoff> чтоб с него что то поставить?
<sharikoff> не?
<orchata> А то что у меня сд с другим название он не понимает?
<sharikoff> и не находит каталога в который хочет этот сидиром смонтировать
<orchata> Ладно, а как можно перемонтировать его в cdrom?
<skai> man mount
<chapt> тут системные администраторы есть?
<sharikoff> о чем тебе бодро и докладывает
<sharikoff> chapt, откуда емае
<sharikoff> тут убунтоводы
<sharikoff> а чо случилось то?
<skai> chapt: их не существуетю.есть только приграмисты и компютерщики
<skai> сисадминов в природе не существует
<sharikoff> это миф
<chapt> вопрос: есть локальная сеть, без доменов и прочего. пробллема в том что обзор нетбиоса (самбы) ни работает ни в линуксе ни в винде
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> зайди в любую фирму  тебе подтвердят
<sharikoff> chapt, сколько человек?
<chapt> но зайти по самбе и нетбиосу можно, если прямо указывать ай пи или нетбиос имя
<sharikoff> в сети
<chapt> сеть на 30 человек
<chapt> все в одной рабочей группе
<sharikoff> 137-139,445 jnrhsnj&
<sharikoff> открыты порты?
<chapt> да
<sharikoff> отлично
<chapt> причем такая ситуация на всех машинах в сети
<chapt> не только у меня
<sharikoff> теперь лезь в самбу и ослевел поменьше выставляй
<sharikoff> os level
<chapt> ок
<sharikoff> совсем мало
<chapt> попробую
<sharikoff> тогда браузером станет винда
<sharikoff> и выпили из самбы все про pdc и master browser
<sharikoff> двоечник
<lexx1>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<sharikoff> что старый хозяин надо?
<sharikoff> =))
<chapt> os level  вообще не нашел строчки в smb.conf
<chapt> по поводу pdc только это domain logons = yes
<sharikoff> убей
<sharikoff> и ослевел руками накатай
<sharikoff> http://smb-conf.ru/os-level-g.html
<sharikoff> ищо раз двоечник =))
<skai> sharikoff: окстись:)
<skai> sharikoff: кол пора ставить
<sharikoff> жалко..
<chapt> а что значит двоечник?
<sharikoff> из меня б добрый препод получился
<chapt> я вообще тихий инженер а не админ )
<sharikoff> chapt, знач не знаешь неифига =)) садись -два
<chapt> а я и не претендую что знаю
<chapt> спасибо за помощь
<sharikoff> chapt, да ладно не парься. я ж шучу
<sharikoff> а то сразу обиделся
<AndreX> приветы
<sharikoff> дароф
<skai> шариков требует даров
<chapt> sharikoff: никаких обид )
 * skai кинул artus|znc| на алтарь
<AndreX> жертво приношения
<baronos> через Gparted форматнул старый плеер юсб на 1 гиг, в фат 32 и решил лайф сделать, через стандартную утилиту "создание загрузочного диска" но в конце записи после ввода пароля ошибка записи вылетает.
<orchata> sharikoff:  я вроди примаунтил, но все равно ошибка
<sharikoff> чудоручки
<orchata> sharikoff: error scannng the cd
<sharikoff> дик битый мож?
<sharikoff> http://osmaster.org.ua/?p=1142
<sharikoff> как тут
<baronos> orchata, монтирование разделов не монтируеться?)
<sharikoff> сделай через синаптик
<sharikoff> *диск
<orchata> baronos:  монтируется нормально, даже успел покататься/посмотреть какие проги есть
<orchata> но вот в software sources ну никак не добавляется
<chapt> sharikoff: спасибо, все заработало
<sharikoff> chapt, данемазашо =)
<sharikoff> обращайся
<AlexDevilLX> а как кидать на алтарь
 * AndreX ищет алтарь
<skai> выбираешь хороший двуспальный "алтарь" и кидай туда подружку.ну и сам прыгай:)
<ninezerozero> пам-пам.
<AlexDevilLX> А можно элементы рабочего стола поместить в док
<baronos> какие элементы?
<AlexDevilLX> допустим файлы с рабочего стола
<AndreX> лучше спроси какой док
<AlexDevilLX> и маунтед диски
<AlexDevilLX> Хз
<AlexDevilLX> но не Docky
<Fanisk> всем привет.    scp -r -P 8444 root@xx.xxx.xxx.xx:/var/lib/vmware/Virtual ? Machines/source/ /home/srv/make_copysrv/   - как правильно указать пробел в "Virtual Machines"   ?
<baronos> полсе Virtual\ слэш обратный ставить надо наверно
<Fanisk> не хочет
<ninezerozero> Fanisk: ты с вмварей возишься? Скажи, как компиз запустить на ней?
<ninezerozero> ух, домой скоро!
<|rapidsp|> Fanisk: в кавычки путь возьми, а ващето Virtual\ Machines должно работать...
<Amblnb> Долго домул в чём ошибка )) [20114304|13:43.36]
<ninezerozero> seif-: привет, ты откуда?
<ninezerozero> Екатеринбург детектед.
<skai> Amblnb: нууу круто.сорок третье апреля
<Amblnb> skai: Отож, а оно просто все символы в нижний регистр опустило ))
<Amblnb> Теперь так [20110704|13:48.40]
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> подскажите, плз. Хочу обновить дрова, вхожу в консоль, ктрл+алт+ф1, делаю гдм стоп, потом sh Nv*.run и мне выдаёт ошибку http://pastebin.com/FNVGEFJB что делать?
<inkvizitor68sl> ambal: наивный чукотский мальчик хочет обновить драйвера путем установки?
<inkvizitor68sl> huh
<inkvizitor68sl> это ж нвидия.
<inkvizitor68sl> криворукие быдлокодеры
<inkvizitor68sl> их инсталлер не умеет обновлять =)
<ambal> inkvizitor68sl: раньше я так делал вроде...
<skai> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<skai> 20 минут висел на линии мегафона, чтобы услышать милую девочку, которая за 3 минуты решила проблемы, вызванные хитрозадостью их руководства
<ambal> skai: у меня есть дрова
<skai> ambal: брось их в печь
<skai> они бесполезны
<skai> добавил реп и обновил дрова из репов
<skai> кошерней
<ambal> skai: а там будут беты и тд..? или только стейбл?
<skai> штебл
<skai> для бет ставят другой реп
<skai> вроде
<skai> яхз
<skai> я давно на штеуде
<ambal> skai: у меня стоят стейбл последние, не помню версию, мне нужно поставить бету новую, т.к. там возможно исправили баг, который мне мешает юзать убунту норм
<ambal> skai: только в классическом режиме могу
<skai> поставь реп и попробуй с него
<ambal> skai: спс, ща попробую)
<ambal> skai: нет обновлений для нвидии, были какие-то 2 библиотеки на 56кб только
<skai> ну у тебя стоят пакеты нвидия куррент?
<skai> или ты дрова до этого вручную ставил?
<ambal> skai: да
<ambal> skai: вручную
<ambal> skai: sh NV*.run - так ставил, как ща и хочу новые поставить
<skai> ну так поставь через синаптик или жокея.
<skai> он поставит тебе нормальные
<ambal> skai: да у меня стоят нормальные, мне надо новую бету 280.04 поставить
<skai> у тя стоят кривые поставленные вручную.а там нормально обновляющиеся и собранные для убунты дрова
<skai> ты попробуй сначала
<ambal> skai: в синаптеке нет их, у меня файл .run - надо его поставить
<skai> сносишь старые - ставишь новые
<skai> в синаптике они есть
<ambal> нету там 280 версии
<ambal> хорошо, как снести сейчас какие дрова стоят?
<skai> !nvidia
<ambal> т.е. какой командой?
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<ambal> спс)
<skai> вручную установленные дрова - такой гемор
<fobian> â êàêîé àðõèâ ëó÷øå çàïàêîâàòü html php ôàéëû?
<ubuntuhelp> fobian! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Amblnb> Как без перезапуска заставить бунту обнаружить новое юсб устройство?
<skai> вставить его
<Amblnb> fobian: Зависит от размера либо рар либо 7зип
<Amblnb> skai: Ну она чёто проглючила и не видет
<skai> выткни и воткни
<ambal> нифига не получилось
<Amblnb> непомогает
<Amblnb> Она просто игнорирует ((
<ambal> помогите кто-нибудь, плз. Что за ошибка при установке нвидии http://pastebin.com/ZKPKvZ3R ну там не сразу, начиная с 11 строки главная ошибка
<ambal> или как выгрузить модуль нвидии из ядра?
<skai> man modprobe
<ambal> skai: а конкретней?)
<skai> sh man modprobe?
<Amblnb> Нашёл причину, контакт в хабе лагает (
<ambal> skai: нет... у меня стоят дрова. мне надо поставить другие, поновей, делаю sh NV*.run - мне пишет ошибку http://pastebin.com/ZKPKvZ3R ... что делать?(
<skai> удалить старые перед установкой новых же
<skai> в любом случае старые сносить надо
<ambal> skai: как их удалить? какой командой?)
<skai> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<ambal> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-* ? тут вначале http://pastebin.com/ZKPKvZ3R мне пишет, что чего-то там не найдено
<mva> товарищи со стажем
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: skai:
<skai> нет у меня стажа
<skai> я не гентушник, чтобы стажи разводить на ноуте
<skai> ^_^
<mva> подскажите, пожалуйста, как апту сказать, чтоб качал Packages.gz, а не Packages? :)
<mva> skai: не путать тут стаж и стейдж :)
<inkvizitor68sl> mva: чего?
<inkvizitor68sl> mva: дать по шапке человеку, который создал репу
<User368[web]> люди подскажите 32 или 64битную убунту лучше поставить на ноут, память 4гб
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: он у меня из всех реп только незаархивленные тянет, если что :)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> User368[web]: 32х c ЗФУ
<inkvizitor68sl> PAE*
<inkvizitor68sl> mva а вот фик его знает, кстати оО
<baronos> кто нить юзал эту симпотяшку http://moonos.org/ ??
<shenmue> lf
<SAPetrovich> всем привет
<User368[web]> люди подскажите 32 или 64битную убунту лучше поставить на ноут, память 4гб
<baronos> User368[web], ядро лучше ставь pae
<shenmue> ставь
<SAPetrovich> есть rejik с ним такая беда....задал в список заблокированных адресов hidemyass.com...допустим...если набирать этот сайт так: www.hidemyass.com -он блокируется как положено, но если набрать просто без ввв то все пропускает
<baronos> shenmue: в moonos есть русский язык?
<shenmue> эм... это там по дефолту фаенза, темы эквинокс и док там какой то. а так это убунту
<baronos> shenmue: спс)
<shenmue> ну и обои ... куда уж без них то
<shenmue> baronos, лучше на элементари ос обрати внимание. они там и мерлин делали и много полезных няшек для гнома
<baronos> вооо спс наконец то вспомнил про мерлин))
<baronos> я как то больше классику люблю стандартный убунту, ну почти стандартный)))
<deedzhey> не говорите мне за поп-музыку, я больше классику люблю, пугачеву
<AndreX> SAPetrovich, так наверно - *hidemyass.com
<skai> а я хард и метааааал!!!!
<skai> даже не так
<skai> МИТОООООЛ!!!!
<AndreX> митонол
<SAPetrovich> на сайте rejika пишут что указывать просто domen.com
<AndreX> а мне сёдня хард бесплатно достался на 3 тб
<AndreX> SAPetrovich, а ты попробуй
<SAPetrovich> <AndreX>сек
<SAPetrovich> <AndreX>безрезультатно
<baronos> мдя, печально когда не можешь найти конки такие как ты хочешь и еще печальней от того что я хочу надо писать на lua(((
<baronos> хмм
<User330[web]> всем привет
<skai> baronos: обратись на форум.там чувак пишет на луашках няшки
<baronos> olgmen который?
<User330[web]> подскажите как в настройках нвидиа отключить управление яркостью экрана (фн кнопки на ноуте по изменении яркости не пашут) =(
<baronos> щас DeviantArt пролистаю весь если не найду то попробую обратиться)
<skai> ага
<skai> олгмен
<DRN__> йоу!
<User330[web]> подскажите как в настройках нвидиа отключить управление яркостью экрана пожалуйста
<DenSpirit> может кто посоветовать хорошую документацию по testdisk на русском языке?
<skai> User330[web]: acpi_osi= добавь в строку инициализации ядра.кнопки заработают
<shenmue> DenSpirit на опеннет глянь
<AndreX> SAPetrovich, а если  ip закрыть?, ну и ещё конфиг проверь
<User330[web]> нет у меня был уже этот прикол (остальные фн пашут) только яркость (я менял что-то в настройка видяхи и тогда начало пахать)
<User330[web]> кстати никто мультитач на нарвале не настраивал?
<skai> не.
<User330[web]> skai:  у меня дрова нвидии не дают менять (если их снести то будет яркость менятся)
<skai> я те грю про строку инициалзации ядра, которая имеет приоритет перед дровами
<skai> включая фн кнопки
<User330[web]> подскажи куда  и как писать плз
<applypc> Привет всем подскажите кто нибудь куда mysql вгьз cj[hfyztn lfvgs
<applypc> сохраняет дампы
<applypc> по умолчанию
<sig_wall> stdout
<SAPetrovich> <AndreX>все, спасибо, разобрался, проблемы с правами доступа к лист-файлу
<oles_> hi
<oles_> как сменить дефолтный ранлевел в апстарте?
<AndreX> /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf, находим строку env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=2 и меняем в ней значение 2 на нужный runlevel
<deedzhey> init №
<deedzhey> telinit №
<ambal> посдкажите, плз) что бы мне поставить, чтобы иногда следить за температурой проца и тд...? а то аплет, с помощью которого я раньше это делал с unity не дружит
<skai> lm-sensors
<ambal> этот как будет выглядить? на верхней панеле они будут или на раб.столе как-то...?
<skai> 'nj rjycjkmyjt
<skai> это консолько
<skai> +коньки
<skai> =профит
<ambal> skai: что за коньки?)
<oles_> AndreX,  а куда мне теперь startx запихать лучше?
<oles_> AndreX, чтоб он выполнялся на нужном мне уровне
<deedzhey> порутчик, молчать!
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0;topicseen
<AndreX> зачем ????
<oles_> что зачем
<AndreX> startx кадато пихать
<oles_> потому что иксы не стартуют подефолту у меня
<AndreX> oles_, ну ты ещё скажи что у тебя бубунту сервер соит
<oles_> AndreX, какая разница, так куда?
<AndreX> поставь gdmJ#QQ$H&H@V
<AndreX> упс
<AndreX> oles_, если так хочеться то rc.local
<gleb> тут кто нить есть?
<oles_> AndreX, ну я так понимаю это скрипт для всех уровней а не только для 5
<[Raiden]> есть
<[Raiden]> oles_: да
<gleb> кто подскажет как подключить интернет к убунте
<[Raiden]> только для 5 , в /etc/rc5.d или из описаний в /etc/init напрямую для upstart
<[Raiden]> gleb: слишком широкий вопрос
<[Raiden]> какой тип соединения, что делал и т.д.
<gleb> кабель
<gleb> кабельный интернет киевстар
<gleb> ?
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю )
<artus> gleb, пчелайновскай впнка чтоль?
<[Raiden]> судя по гуглу у них там впн
<[Raiden]> gleb: Похоже на твою ситуацию
<[Raiden]> http://rosinka.rosix.ru/index.php?topic=1528.0
<[Raiden]> там правда линк на то как настраивать без нетворк менеджера
<[Raiden]> так что ещё погугли.
<[Raiden]> кстати отлиичное хавту )
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntologia.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=1323
<oles_> [Raiden], ну вот я положил в /etc/rc5.d ссылку S60startx на файл с startx но он не запускается
<[Raiden]> Это плохая мысль
<[Raiden]> эти скрипты до логина исполняются, соотв нет всяких переменных типа $HOME и т.д.
<[Raiden]> startx для этого не пойдет
<AndreX> *dm
<[Raiden]> пойдет гдм или кдм с настройкой на автологин. Либо чтение как сделать автологин консольный и куда вписать startx  у юзера, что бы при загрузке выполнялся. - например в какой-нить файл который bash читает только при логине (login shell)
<AndreX> bashrc )
<[Raiden]> наверное да - склероз
<[Raiden]> oles_: В общем пускал ты правильно, только не учел что некоторые програмы требуют условий которые создаются после логина.
<AndreX> можно кроном попробовать
<oles_> а как дисплейный менеджер настройть на автологин?
<Snowdrift> всем привет
<[Raiden]> Ну... Я бы выбрал *dm и не парил мозг ) , но если неизлечимый минимализм головного мозга, то есть 1 хак как замутить автологин консольный )
<[Raiden]> oles_: сек
<[Raiden]> ой, сча не подскажу, гном далеко )
<AndreX> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/01/01/enable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-9-10-server/
<AndreX> для консоли
<DenSpirit> как полностью вернуть дефолтные сочетания клавиш?
<lark1n> вопрос есть...
<[Raiden]> http://www.shatlovsky.ru/wp-content/gdm-config.png - такая фигня в общем у гдм
<Snowdrift> у кого в данный момент работает sc2 под wine?
<lark1n> вобщем нужно чтобы происходило логирование как в файл, так и вовыд этой всей инфы в консоль
<lark1n> может кто помочь?
<oles_> я так понимаю в стартовые скрипты надо класть ссылку на запуск kdm?
<AndreX> ns rjulf tj cnfdbi jy cfv ghjgbcsdfnmcz ljk;ty
<[Raiden]> Хм, можешь, но вообще оно само впишется, во все ранлевелы, после установки.
<AndreX> ты когда его савиш он сам прописываться должен
<oles_> дак он установлен уже
<[Raiden]> фишка в том что тут не сис5 инит, а апстарт который его эмулирует, и часть грузится из /etc/init
<oles_> apt-get kdm reinstall?
<lark1n> никто не поможет? :(
<[Raiden]> 1 мин
<[Raiden]> oles_: а он у тебя установлен?
<oles_> [Raiden], да
<AndreX> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<[Raiden]> тогда должен загружаться исходя из правил в  /etc/init/kdm.conf
<[Raiden]> строка stop on runlevel [016]
<deedzhey> lark1n, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tee
<[Raiden]> если надо только 5,  пишешь все ранлевелы кроме 5
<oles_> [Raiden], ну у меня и прописано [016]
<[Raiden]> oles_: твоя идея была бы верна, и наверное будет работать, но коyrhtnyj d e,eynt e;t cdjq vt[fybpv pfuheprb
<AlexDevilLX> Ребят, у меня сильно перегревается процессор
<gleb> <artus> да, только киевстар
<[Raiden]> oles_: ну и всё )
<AlexDevilLX> до 42-46 градусов
<oles_> [Raiden], так не старует же)
<AlexDevilLX> Как сделать максимальную скорость охлаждения
<AlexDevilLX> :-(
<[Raiden]> oles_: а стартх руками если стартует?
<oles_> [Raiden], да
<lark1n> deedzhey, спасиб :)
<AlexDevilLX> Ауу
<gleb> <AlexDevilLX> надо поставить апплет
<[Raiden]> oles_: ну сделай sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm  , sudo service kdm start или restart
<AlexDevilLX> как
<AlexDevilLX> ой
<[Raiden]> ну или реинсталл. sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm
<gleb> <AlexDevilLX> sudo apt-get hardware-monitor
<gleb> AlexDevilLX и аплетк который контролирует склорость вращения вентилятора
<AlexDevilLX> мне нужна максимальная
<gleb> sudo apt-get install hardware-monitor
<[Raiden]> gleb: а зачем тебе 5 ранлевел? В дебиан и убунте по умолчанию второй если что.
<gleb> <AlexDevilLX> там выставишь обороты
<gleb> <[Raiden]> не понят вопроса
<gleb> понял
<gleb> о чем речь я отвлекся
<AlexDevilLX> нет
<AlexDevilLX> Ну а в стандартную конфигурацию
<[Raiden]> gleb: ником ошибся
<[Raiden]> Цветовая темка  и ораньжевая подсветка активного окна http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0704/h_1309784699_a95025f35a.png
<[Raiden]> )
<gleb> <AlexDevilLX> хз, у меня сам греется до 90 градусов иногда
<oles_> [Raiden], ну вот service kdm start то его запускает только на автозагузку он не прописан всеравно
<AlexDevilLX> нормально
<AlexDevilLX> А как настроить ICQ для Pidgin
<[Raiden]> oles_: прописан , сам же говоришь , что есть  stop on runlevel [016] , значит прописан во все ранлевелы с 2 по 5 включительно
<[Raiden]> oles_: единственное, может быть выбран другой дм, если их несколько.
<gleb> <AlexDevilLX> в списке выбираешь протокол
<gleb> там не сложно
<AlexDevilLX> alex.devil.lx@gmail.com выключено
<[Raiden]> oles_: тогда лечится sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<oles_> [Raiden], да нет вроде в инкса kdm стоит
<gleb> в пиджин даже вконтакте можно впихнуть
<[Raiden]> oles_: ребутнись
<oles_> [Raiden],  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm както молча проглатывается без какихлибо признаков работы
<[Raiden]> ну значит нету выбора
<[Raiden]> т.е. всё ок
<[Raiden]> если не стартует, ну т.е. ты его не видишь, при текущих условиях
<[Raiden]> то либо это автологин, либо он у теб падает и надо логи смотреть
<[Raiden]> у меня других идей нет
<oles_> ну ручной запуск сервиса то его запускает
<AlexDevilLX> а вот как получить номер
<AlexDevilLX> если есть email
<oles_> что значит авологин? у меня он в текстовом режиме автологинится
<[Raiden]> oles_: cat  /etc/X11/default-display-manager если кдм прописан то всё
<oles_> да он самый
<gleb> <AlexDevilLX> http://vkontakte.ru/help.php?page=jabber
<[Raiden]> oles_: ребут тоже запускает, как я думаю.
<oles_> ребутился постоянно не хочет запускаться
<[Raiden]> а что происходит?
<[Raiden]> ты видиш консольный логин?
<oles_> да
<gleb> людий дайте ссылку на ааплеты для панели или поделитесь musik-applet
<gleb> <AlexDevilLX> http://www.icq.com/ru - тут получить номер аськи
<AlexDevilLX> так мне email дали
<[Raiden]> oles_: Или я ошибаюсь, или всетаки запускается, но вываливается )
<[Raiden]> 1. установлен, 2. где надо прописан
<oles_> [Raiden], а где логи посмотреть на него?
<gleb> <AlexDevilLX> - на каком сайте регистрировался?
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивуался,  сам ищи в /var/log
<AlexDevilLX> шсй
<AlexDevilLX> icq
<AlexDevilLX> icq.com
<lark1n> <deedzhey> можно еще вопрос по этой же теме?
<gleb> и какой тебе e-mail дали?
<deedzhey> !ask | lark1n
<ubuntuhelp> lark1n: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<AlexDevilLX> ох черт
<[Raiden]> oles_: а может ты сам чего-нить напихал в /etc/rc* , что мешает запуску кдм, тот же стартх твой.
<AlexDevilLX> в icq 6 uin заменили на email
<gleb> <AlexDevilLX> тут не ругаются
<AlexDevilLX> А pidgin не поддерживает
<gleb> все он поддердивает
<oles_> [Raiden], ну до моих правок там ничего не лежало а кдм всеравно не стартовал
<lark1n> <deedzhey>, вот у меня есть скрипт, который там всякие няшки делает, и мне нужно что бы он эти няшки выводил на экран и логировал в файл, так вот у меня получаеться 2 скрипта в итоге
<gleb> это jabber tcb vskj lfkb
<AlexDevilLX> Придется ICQ для Linux ставить, кстати, а он как Pidgin в Evolution спрячится или нет
<gleb> это jabber если мыло дали
<lark1n> <deedzhey>, 1-й исполняемый, а второй с командой tee, который вызывает 1-й
<artus> AlexDevilLX, так, закончили про icq и остальной бред , развели тут офтоп
<[Raiden]> oles_: ну в общем в убунте дмы стартую сразу , без донастроек, по умолчанию. )  Если только проблемы с видео не стартуют, или если автологин - их не видно.
<lark1n> <deedzhey>, так вот можно это все зделать одним скриптом?
<AndreX> мона
<gleb> <artus> + 1
<[Raiden]> lark1n: переделай скрипт, например напиши то что он делает как функцию, а потом вызывай её вместе с tee из этого же скрипта
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<lark1n> сейчас попробую
<lark1n> спасиб!
<[Raiden]> ну или сунь tee в ту строку которая у тебя там на экран вывожит
<[Raiden]> д*
<[Raiden]> если она одна такая
<AndreX> алиас сделать и усё
<[Raiden]> тогда будет скрипт и альяс )
<applypc> как всем папкам и файлам внутри назначить chmod 777
<applypc> &&&
<applypc> ???
<[Raiden]> chmod 777 -R
<AndreX> ну успел ((
<applypc> спс
<AndreX> е*
<gleb> люди еси я в xchat добавил чела в друзья как мне теперь ему напиать? где он сохранился?
<lark1n> <[Raiden]>, а алиас в скриптах разве нельзя использовать?)
<AndreX> добавлением в друзья ты сообщаеш клиенту чтоб он говорил когда чел в сети, по этому писать ему как обычно /msg nick текст
<AndreX> gleb,
<AlexDevilLX> Вот а как адресовать сообщение какому то
<applypc> как сделать чтобы при создании файла каким либо пользователем они создавались с полным доступом дапустим пользователь user создает папку wee и только он имеет к ней полный доступ
<lark1n> ну я на irc редко бываю... :(
<applypc> а мне нужно чтобы все
<gleb> <AndreX>  а еси я точно не помню как называется ник, где можно посмареть?
<applypc> ???
<AndreX> gleb,  спросить у друга
<[Raiden]> lark1n: http://paste.org.ru/?2juv96
<gleb> <AndreX> а если у меня связи кроме как сдесь нету это голый номер его теперь найти?
<lark1n> мне нравить этот канал)))
<AndreX> ну если ника незнаеш можеш логи посмотреть или некак
<gleb> <AndreX> где смареть логи
<AndreX> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<gleb> <AndreX> спс
<AndreX> lark1n, что такое?
<lark1n> та ничего, всмысле помогают тут сразу :)
<lark1n> и по делу
<gleb> <AndreX> спс нашел в логах!!! спс!!!
<[Raiden]> альясы в скриптах использовать можно, но их обычно делают что бы набирать меньше.
<[Raiden]> кстати, если забить в башрц кучу альясов, то конфиг как бы жиреет. Я предпочитаю сокращать длинну строки отдельным скриптом, желательно с коментом.
<[Raiden]> а то вдруг через 10 лет увидишь свой скрипт и не поймешь нефига
<[Raiden]> )
<AndreX> гг
<AndreX> да вабще у любых прогеров должен быть принцип коментировать свой код
<lark1n> )))
<[Raiden]> ещё могу сказать что срок 10 лет много. У меня есть некотоыре скрипты старые, которые впрочем не нужны уже по большей части, только потому что было несколько копий на разных носителях.
<oles_> [Raiden], похоже что он действительно крашится на старте
<[Raiden]> oles_:ну , мне кажется это более вероятным. Хотя немного странн очто стартует после. А попробуй в грубе Е и вместо splash впиши nosplash  и  ctlr+x для загрузки.
<skai> за код без единого коментария надо убивать без единой причины
<oles_> [Raiden], а что это даст?
<[Raiden]> ну увидиш какой текст сыпится на экран, может там есть чего )
<[Raiden]> или надо логи копать\грепать на предмет чего-нить про kdm
<[Raiden]> Хотя  может мое предположение неверное, что падает
<oles_> [Raiden], а как заставить груб остановиться перед загрузкой оси?
<[Raiden]> он меняется, даже незнаю, кто-то говорил shift
<lark1n> поставь время больше
<lark1n> пару минут
<|Amblnb|> Настроить задержку и тогда стоп от любой клавиши
<[Raiden]> когда 1 ос, меню не показывается по ходу
<[Raiden]> Хотели как лучше, а получился геморой (с)
<|Amblnb|> Раньше там надо было чтото закоментить и показывало
<|Amblnb|> Тем более если есть несколько ядер
<oles_> ну menu.lst у  меня нету
<[Raiden]> |Amblnb|: не помнишь что?
<[Raiden]> oles_: его со времен гру2 ни у кого нету
<|Amblnb|> [Raiden]: Давно в гугле читал
<AlexDevilLX> Раиден, дай скайп
<AndreX> oles_, grub.cfg
<oles_> охх накрутили то
<[Raiden]> oles_: /etc/default/grub и /etc/grub.d , при изменениях update-grub
<[Raiden]> AndreX: grub.cfg - если ядро придет или выполнится  update-grub  перезапишется.
<AndreX> аа, точняк
<AndreX> пожизне забываю
<AlexDevilLX> Хмм
<AlexDevilLX> О чем разговор?ъ
<oles_> стоит таймаут 10
<|Amblnb|> Ну за 10 сек можно же нажать на любую клавишу?
<oles_> походу нет)
<[Raiden]> а кто-нить точно знает на какую надо? Шифт я тут услышал
<[Raiden]> у меня просто всегда меню есть
<AlexDevilLX> Grub2?
<oles_> граб2
<AlexDevilLX> дада
<AlexDevilLX> В чем проблема
<oles_> ну надо чтоб он стопанулся на загрузке оси
<|Amblnb|> [Raiden]: Можно вниз или вверх, это выбор ядер и тяймер выключается
<AndreX> [Raiden], да вроде всегда шифт при загрузке было, чтобы меню груба увидеть
<[Raiden]> |Amblnb|: я имел в виду, кнопку отображения скрытого меню
<[Raiden]> AndreX: ок
<AlexDevilLX> для выбора ОС?
<|Amblnb|> А там разве не покажет краткий хелп?
<AlexDevilLX> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCVm_M2Ep3A
<oles_> да
<AndreX> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 закомиенить и будет меню
<AlexDevilLX> тоесть поставь #
<AndreX> закоментить*
<AlexDevilLX> ну так это же поставить #
<AndreX> да я очипятки правлю
<[Raiden]> ))
<AlexDevilLX> <Alex.Devil.LX>Работает?
<AlexDevilLX> <Alex.Devil.LX>
<AlexDevilLX> А есть ли горячая клавиша для терминала
<AndreX> ctrl alt t
<|Amblnb|> Но это не клавиша )
<AndreX> если воткнуть в них спички и склеить скотчем будет клавина
<AlexDevilLX> Ну комбинация
<AndreX> ш*
<AndreX> да что со мной сегодня 0_0
<AlexDevilLX> а для gnome-system-monitor
<AndreX> незнаю
<|Amblnb|> Ctrl+Alt+Del
<|Amblnb|> Если назначить )
<AlexDevilLX> я так сделал
<AndreX> не помоему там какаято своя была с win
<|Amblnb|> А вот есть ли комбинации для выключения и ребута?
<AlexDevilLX> Must have программы в Ubuntu]
<|Amblnb|> Просто кнопки то как-то работают дополнительные
<AlexDevilLX> Кстати, ваше мнение, что лучше GIMP или Pinta
<AlexDevilLX> Как по мне, так Pintsa
<AlexDevilLX> Pinta*
<|Amblnb|> СВГ с блокнотом )
<AlexDevilLX> Мой интернет выносит мне мозг, он уже хуже, чем телефонный
<[Raiden]> пинта для рисовальщиков, это paint расширенный. А гимп более другая вещь.
<[Raiden]> вы бы еще сравнили резалку мп3 с аудасити
<AndreX> gimp это у же чёта типа фотошопа
<|Amblnb|> AlexDevilLX: Провайдер случаем не воля?
<AlexDevilLX> воля
<AlexDevilLX> Ну мне Paint.Net и Pinta лучше
<|Amblnb|> О! Как я его угадал сразу ))
<AlexDevilLX> Я особо не фотошоплю
<AlexDevilLX> А откуда ты его знаешь?
<|Amblnb|> AlexDevilLX: Убежал от них
<deedzhey> аудасити и есть резалка мп3
<[Raiden]> )
<AlexDevilLX> http://s004.radikal.ru/i207/1107/f2/9e8d56b7252e.png
<AlexDevilLX> Как исправить значок ICQ
<AlexDevilLX> Из киева?
<AlexDevilLX> Я сам с ними мучаюсь
<|Amblnb|> AlexDevilLX: Она есть и в регионах
<AlexDevilLX> А, ты мне год назад помогал
<[Raiden]> запись , редактирование раздеьно каналов, эффекты, в том числе плагинами... Всё для резки мп3 :)
<AlexDevilLX> Ты машинистом работаешь?
<|Amblnb|> AlexDevilLX: о_О угу логером
<AlexDevilLX> Ты мне помогал год назад разрезатьб флешку
<AlexDevilLX> Так у меня кабельный1
<|Amblnb|> Мир однако тесен о_О
<AlexDevilLX> |Amblnb|, а у тебя интернет каждые пол часа резало?
<|Amblnb|> А у меня что оптика ) Воля вся на коаксиале
<deedzhey> конечно, причем неудобная и со свистелками
<AlexDevilLX> на кабельном тв?
<|Amblnb|> AlexDevilLX: По разному, бывало и каждую минуту. Как появилась акция на Укроп почти сразу свалил
<|Amblnb|> AlexDevilLX: Да
<AlexDevilLX> Ааа
<AlexDevilLX> А че я от киевстара отказался
<|Amblnb|> У нае его только сейчас ложить начали
<|Amblnb|> *нас
<AlexDevilLX> я думал что коаксал и кабельное это не одно и тоже
<|Amblnb|> Кабели разные бывают
<AlexDevilLX> кабельное тв
<|Amblnb|> ХДМИ тоже ТВ кабель )
<|Amblnb|> AlexDevilLX: Тикай от них, разгрузи сеть для других пользователей ;)
<AlexDevilLX> Вот а ты из киева
<AlexDevilLX> мир и впрямь тесен
<|Amblnb|> По айпи из сшп
<|Amblnb|> я в донбасе
<AlexDevilLX> Чего
<|Amblnb|> что чего?
<AlexDevilLX> как это
<deedzhey> может вы в привате поболтаете?
<|Amblnb|> Ну вначале пакеты идут в киев, потом в сшп записаться на серваке пентагона и потом назат в украину )
<gxoptg> привет
<AndreX> gxoptg, привет, чё сломал?
<AlexDevilLX> Динамичный IP
<AlexDevilLX> Так мы с тобой в одной области
<|Amblnb|> deedzhey: Наверно стоит AlexDevilLX: да, в соседних
<gxoptg> да ничего пока) но вопрос есть: в NetBeans & LibreOffice не работают горячие клавиши вида <Ctrl/Alt/Shift>+<букв. клавиша>. мож кто встречал и знает как помочь?
<|Amblnb|> gxoptg: Это разрабы против любого другого алфавита кроме латиницы
<|Amblnb|> Оставить бы их без неё, всё бы исправили давно
<gxoptg> |Amblnb|: да прям) а это можно как-то исправить?
<|Amblnb|> gxoptg: Переключить раскладку на латиницу
<gxoptg> |Amblnb|: о, заработало. а в нетбинс?
<|Amblnb|> gxoptg: Незнаю что это
<|Amblnb|> Но думаю тоже должно сработать
<gxoptg> о.... компилятор для С++ http://netbeans.org/
<gxoptg> это не работаетъ
<Escsun> а разве netbeans это С++?)
<Escsun> это IDLE)
<Escsun> для С++, php и java
<gxoptg> ну не компилятор... описка...
<gxoptg> так ктото знает?
<Escsun> тот же vim ничем не хуже)
<Escsun> а может даже и лучше
<gxoptg> блин... НЕ НАДО мне рекомендовать другие, помогите с проблемой
<User235[web]> народ не подскажете, купил бокс dvd-r, не один диск не читает. сходил к продавцу у него работают.
<parfux> бокс всмысле коробка?
<User235[web]> dvd+rw у меня читает, а dvd-r нет разве может быть такое
<UNIm95> User235[web] или пачка дисков?
<User235[web]> да
<parfux> хм
<User235[web]> коробка запечатанная
<User235[web]> - нет а + читает, пробывал уже и в винде такая же фигня
<parfux> я себе в в магазине случайно нашел алюминевый ящик на 700 дисков с замками
<UNIm95> User235[web] может привод -r не читает?
<User235[web]> раньше читал
<parfux> а зачем тебе все это?
<User235[web]> может какую утилиту скачать протестить привод
<parfux> 2Тб винчестеры уже обогнали по себестоимости диски
<User235[web]> да фильм хотел нарезать
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> [19:37:15] [anaesthesia]!tg путин на желтой Калине
<[Raiden]> [19:37:16] [@o][ Google ] :: Перевод: русский > английский :: Putin on the yellow Mazda
<parfux> ахаха
<parfux> жгут переводчики
<UNIm95> [Raiden] жгуи
<UNIm95> [Raiden] *жгут
<User235[web]> есть утилиты по проверке привода?
<parfux> так сд-ромы расчитаны на два года использования
<parfux> дороги мб подольше
<parfux> мм незнаю таких
<User235[web]> у меня бук 4 года живет)
<parfux> я последний раз диск писал в прошлом году
<UNIm95> parfux: 6 лет приводы пашут. ЧЯДНТ?
<User235[web]> в буке не читает
<parfux> ты его не пользуеш
<UNIm95> User235[web]: утилита есть. название не помню
<[Raiden]> наверное можно снять с файлов контрольные суммы, залить на долванку и потом прочитать и сравнить. Как ещё проверить я незнаю
<[Raiden]> *б
<parfux> так непишет привод
<parfux> суммы то суммами
<[Raiden]> записать на любом можно )
<[Raiden]> буде  проверка чтения
<User235[web]> у меня есть записанные диски dvd-r я их вставляю в привод - читает. А чистый нет
<[Raiden]> а чистый и не должно )
<parfux> чисты нечитает потомучто надо записать*
<User235[web]> так авто запуска нет чистого
<User235[web]> что бы записать
<[Raiden]> кстати крайне советую что угодно кроме brasero
<User235[web]> он даже не примонтирован
<User235[web]> у меня k3b
<[Raiden]> User235[web]: как можно примонтировать носитель на котором нету фс?
<parfux> ох уж эти автозапуски
<parfux> как своп
<User235[web]> а как тогда монтируются чистые диски для записи?
<parfux> как чтото чему ненужна фс
<[Raiden]> они не монтируются
<[Raiden]> исключение правда есть
<parfux> если вдуматься то вопрос сам на себя отвечает
<[Raiden]> если рв  форматнуть в удф и соотв образом смонтировать, то можно писаь произвольно, как на дискету
<[Raiden]> но это исключение
<Maratich> чем плох brasero ?
<parfux> ничем
<parfux> дело вкуса
<parfux> всеравно библиотек для работы с дисками есть штуки 2
<[Raiden]> Maratich: я сталкивался с неверной записью. И сам лично и  тут на канале.
<parfux> функционал наверняка идентичен
<Maratich> запись образа или свой проект ?
<parfux> господи идите к михалкову со своими дисками
<Maratich> неа
<parfux> чем вам HD не нравятся то?
<Maratich> с программами не пойдем
<[Raiden]> Maratich: образов. Своё давно уж не пишу ) лучше разорится на ещё 1 хдд, чем на ещё полку под диски.
<Maratich> вот с музыкой и фильмами конечно посыпали голову пеплом и обращались к Царю
<Maratich> :)))
<baronos> из-за чего может хроме звук выводить только на динамики а не на наушники? Переключаю на ухи и звук идет все ровно в колонках, а всё остальное в ушах звучит.
<baronos> Может быть флэш что то сделал когда я ставил плагин для фф 5 но плагин я удалил
<toxa> а хром перезапускался? полностью... с закрытием всех его окон...
<baronos> ага
<[Raiden]> забавная морда к крону в кедах http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0704/h_1309795344_b9aacf50d3.png
<baronos> переустановка хрома тоже результата не дала
<DeLorean_DMC-12> всем привет
<Neolight> привет
<[Raiden]> в гугл лезь или создай тему на руском форуме. Я не сталкивался
<baronos> щас попробую пульсаудио сервер переставить
<[Raiden]> да бесполезно
<[Raiden]> стоп, а раньше было ок?
<DeLorean_DMC-12> чем можно просматривать swf? нужен плеер
<baronos> да раньше было ок, может быть из-за библиотеки которую я обновить пытался для пульса
<baronos> на версию не посмтрел и влепил от oneric
<[Raiden]> baronos: можешь попробовать удальить\переместить ~/.pulse и ~/.asoundrc если есть, - это будет сбросом настроек юзерских. А реинсталл мало что даст, если не менял глобальные конфиги
<baronos> ofc gjghj,e.
<baronos> сорри, щас попробую
<[Raiden]> можно наверное и профиль хрома попробовать другой\перенести текущий.
<[Raiden]> если дел ов нем
<[Raiden]> он по идее в ~/.config/google-chrome/ или там же chromium
<baronos> убрал .pulse звук так же) щас уберу конфиги хрома)
<[Raiden]> тебе наверное надо ещё пульс кильнуть или релогин сделать
<[Raiden]> хотя может я тебя запутал,  ну т.е. не тут проблема.
<baronos> гыы переключатель рабочих мест слетел))) WnckletFactory::WorkspaceSwitcherApplet
<[Raiden]> baronos: фф5 тру )
<baronos> Ожидание ответа звуковой системы когда пытаюсь открыть настройки звука)
<[Raiden]> http://konkurs.ubuntu.ru/
<baronos> ахаха фф 5 тоже на наушники не переходит)))
<parfux> как понять браузер не переходит на наушеники?
<andrey_> похоже у него нет звука на ютюбе :)
<Halo92> Здавствуйте, у всех проблемы с ATI видеокартами на ядре 2.6.38, какой дистрибутив с этим ядром не использую при установке появляются жуткие артефакты, что даже не дают установить систему. ATI Radeon HD 5830
<baronos> наушники юсб, и надо переключать со звуковой карты на наушники, и только браузеры не переводят звук на наушники))
<AndreX> baronos, мне кажеться тебе надо попробовать снести PulseAudio -потому что большинство проблем со звуком в браузерах из за него или с флешем колупаться,
<baronos> щас с флешем поковыряю для начала, а то сколько зар пытался пульс снести и альса поставить звука так и не было(
<baronos> раз**
<AndreX> baronos, и на форум напиши
<baronos> AndreX: ок)
<Drane> wtf..pochemu-to raskladka ne menyaetsya v ubuntu 11.04. Kakie prichinu MB ? Sorry...
<shenmue> а тыкнуть в значек EN и сменить ?
<parfux> так настроить же надо
<parfux> переключение то
<AndreX> Drane, ты её настраивать хоть пытался, и клавиши выставлял для переключения?
<XuMuK> а зачем?) виндовое сочетание это же стандарт дэ-факто))
<XuMuK> гг
<shenmue> не всегда
<AndreX> не мне алт шифт както не катит
<XuMuK> shenmue, ты сарказма не заметил?) у меня вапще по капсу переключаецо...
<parfux> а я одно время переключал советским переключателем
<shenmue> в мяте 10 например даже значка раскладки нет ибо стоит только инглиш. пока рунглиш не добавишь значек не появится
<parfux> когда к люнуху приделывал кнопочки
<parfux> блин... ну почему так??? неужели ОС должна быть настолько хомячной?
<Drane> Всем спасибо. Добавил русскую раскладку (её не было) и назначил кнопочки переключения.
<parfux> оо мужик!
<parfux> поздравляю
<Drane> -)
<AndreX> !q1 | Drane
<ubuntuhelp> Drane: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<AndreX> на будущее
<Drane> Просто буквально вчера с этой сборки все работало, сейчас запустил с Live-CD и ноль реакции на shift+capslock/alt/ctrl
<Drane> Могут ли настройки а-ля acpi=on/off и т.д. повлиять на запуск винды?
<AndreX> хде?
<Drane> ну вот запускаешь значит сидишку, жмешь шифт, F6, там эти настройки. Изменил, ребутнул, убунту грузится (live-cd), а вин с харда перезагружается при запуске
<AndreX> нет не влияют потому что не сохраняються при перезагрузки ливки
<AndreX> да там и ничего такого нету вроде что может повлиять
<ivan3> Мужики, а какой конфиг надо смотреть, чтобы отключить выключение/спячку ноута при закрытии крышки?
<Drane> <AndreX> у меня просто была проблемка (линь падал после минуток 5 работы) с этими настройками поковырялся теперь убунту работает винда умирает даж в безопасном режиме
<AndreX> да и фиг сней)
<ivan3> Дюал бут суть зло).
<Drane> так он и не дуал. убунту с лайва работает
<AndreX> ну это тогда проблемы с виндой а не в настройках бута в грабе
<ivan3> а винда что говорит, какое сообщение об ошибке?
<Drane> <ivan3> ничего. грузится грузит и ВНЕЗАПНО ребут
<Drane> у знакомого была такое, но там и линь также себя вел(биос страдал)
<ivan3> У меня такое было после залива ноутика шампанским. Но тут как бы очевидна проблема, что у тебя фиг знает... может, перегревается чего?
<AndreX> Drane, тпящий ждущий рнежимы в гноме System -> Preference -> Power Manager там указываете стандартное дейстиве при закрытии крышки ноутбука
<ivan3> Спасибо, энто я спрашивал про крышку).
<Drane> <ivan3> нуу нет, незнаю 50С на Pentium D, 40 в системе
<Boris2012> Добрый вечер
<AlexDevilLX> Всем привет
<AlexDevilLX> как изменить иконку аськи в трее
<Boris2012> может кто помочь: сесия пользователя повилса, как к ней вернуться, а то открыты там важные документы?
<AndreX> Boris2012, добрый ночер
<Boris2012> сессия
<AlexDevilLX> Кстати, я настроил pinyin 我设置了
<Boris2012> ni hao:)
<[Raiden]> Boris2012: никак наверное , если спрашиваешь.
<AlexDevilLX> че
<AlexDevilLX> странно
<AlexDevilLX> откуда ты его знаешь?
<Boris2012> ctccbz jnrhsnf? e,eyne ghjcnj vyt pfuhepbkf yjde. ctccb.?f cnfhfz rfr ,s d ajyt
<Boris2012> мде
<AndreX> )
<Boris2012> cnfhfz ctccbz dbcbn d ajyt
<aleksei`> всем привет
<Boris2012> старая сессия висит в фоне
<Boris2012> убунту просто запустила новую сессию
<Boris2012> но по процессам видно что старая сессия активна в фоне
<Boris2012> стрл+алт+ф8 вернуться не помогают:(
<AlexDevilLX> да блин
<AlexDevilLX> что так интернет рвет
<Boris2012> AlexDevilLX:  откуда знаю что?китайский?
<AlexDevilLX> да
<Boris2012> а что тут такого:)учу его :)
<AlexDevilLX> я тоже
<[Raiden]> Boris2012: пощелкай все , не тольк ф8.  И что значит повисла? Или... У тебя много пользователей или как ты вторую сессию иксов под одним открыл?
<Boris2012> где учишь?
<AlexDevilLX> нескажу
<[Raiden]> Вы с дальнего востока? Или зачем вам китайский?
<[Raiden]> просто интересно
<AlexDevilLX> Я нет
<AndreX> ну я тока одну команду знаю и для иксов она помоему не прокатит screen -dR some_screen_name
<Boris2012> сейчас попробую
<Boris2012> китайский мне для работы нужен, партнеры их китая
<Drane> линь пал, винда завелась -_-
<AndreX> Boris2012, screen -list чтобы посмотреть названия сессий
<Boris2012> ага маню:)
<AndreX> Boris2012, а в чём документы то
<AndreX> открыты
<Boris2012> ворд и гедит
<AndreX> ворд всмысли writer
<AndreX> опен офис
<[Raiden]> screen к иксам мало отношения имеет
<AndreX> документы в принципи должны сохраниться, там вроде авто сейв есть или даже при востановлении сессии они сами открываються
<[Raiden]> в смысле имеет, если иксы под скрином пускались
<[Raiden]> что врятли
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я бы сказал больше - вапще не имеет)
<AndreX> ага
<Boris2012> да скреен показывает только мой нынешний рабочий стол
<AlexDevilLX> Мир тесен
<AlexDevilLX> Я помню ХиМиКа
<XuMuK> AlexDevilLX, тут на манеже, в основном, все те же...
<XuMuK> кто нить SOurce Code смотрел? там вапще хоть какое то отношение к компам имеецо? о_О
<XuMuK> чо то я прочитал описание и оно меня сдецл в ступор вогнало...
<AndreX> я смотрел
<XuMuK> иии?
<AndreX> нету там нечего связаного почти с компами
<XuMuK> вот и я про то же..
<XuMuK> поезд какой то, взрывы... при чом вапзе сурс то?
<AndreX> там типа изобрели какуюто технологию для предотвращения террактов
<AndreX> и она работала с прошедшей памятью людей
<AndreX> там чювак умер и его в этот эксперимент воткнули
<XuMuK> ага и он еще раз 500 умер после этого))
<AndreX> )
<AndreX> в и тоге оказалось что это устройство вабще перемещает в прошлое тока в другого человека и какбы можно менять историю
<XuMuK> короче очередная лажа, имхо...
<XuMuK> или можно заценить?
<AndreX> да налюбителя, в основном всё в поезде
<XuMuK> ясно
<AndreX> XuMuK, а на твоеём канале, народ набираеться хоть по тихоньку?
<XuMuK> потихоньку)
<XuMuK> уже 5 чел) гг
<AndreX> я тож думаю чёнить на андройде взять, потом припрусь к вам и будет 6
<XuMuK> давай)
<XuMuK> HTC Sensation or Gnusmas Galaxy II бери
<XuMuK> самые зачотные на данный момент
<AndreX> посмотрим если я его у нас найду
<XuMuK> AndreX, vodafone уже банчит
<XuMuK> кто сказал, что 90% пользуецо виндой?) http://itmages.ru/image/view/224964/71e33d56
<AndreX> Samsung GT-i9100 Galaxy S II - возьму вот это чюдо
<XuMuK> AndreX, а я тебе про него и сказал
<[Raiden]> сча должен выйти самсунг Z , типа попроще
<AndreX> ну я и понял я по обоим смотрел
<Resager> Парни, кто сталкивался с такой проблемой:
<Resager> Чел на ноут решил поставить убунту 11.04. Выбирает пункт "Запустить убунту" или "установка" диск крутится, но чёрный экран. Но когда выбирает пункт "Запустить", то слышно через некоторое время звук, что загрузилась.
<Resager> По видимому на экран не выводится, но почему - хз.. подскажете может?
<AndreX> ноут какой
<[Raiden]> без понятия. Пусть проверит контрольную сумму имиджа или читает про alternate cd
<[Raiden]> или сменит ноут на тот который 100% работает в убунте
<Resager> на обычном компе всё норм
<[Raiden]> )
<Resager> Ноут Асер. Китай %)
<AndreX> может видюха не поддерживает видео режим, там текстовая установка должнабыть
<[Raiden]> да они сча все китай , хоть сони с эйплом.
<[Raiden]> модель важна
<Resager> хм... а как её запустить, если из меню что "запустиь убунту, что сразу Установка, там сразу графический
<AndreX> все заводы в китай перенесли
<Resager> ну правильно.. дешевле жеж
<AndreX> кнопку какуюнибудь тыкни когда картинка появляеться с мышкой и клавой внизу
<[Raiden]> кстати неудобно. Уж лучше было бы меню как раньше
<XuMuK> [Raiden], На данный момент шведский сотовый оператор принимает предварительные заказы на смартфон по цене около $635. О том, поступит ли в продажу аппарат в других странах, пока ничего не известно.
<[Raiden]> сразу и не вкуришь что в этот момент нажать можно
<XuMuK> хотя, имхо, конечно поступит... вопрос када...
<[Raiden]> незнаю )
<SoaD> 5x5 on eac be good
<[Raiden]> вообще стремление к упрощению иногда делает вещи скорее ущербными, чем простыми. Установщик федоры мне больше нравится
<[Raiden]> Хотя косяк не в этом. Это так, мысли вслух.
<XuMuK> я уже и не помню) последний раз федю ставил год назад...
<Resager> а я лет 5 назад ставил... и не прочёл на инглише фразу "формат алл дата..." и нажал энтер.. и это было мое первое знакомство с линухоу)
<[Raiden]> ну, там же было написано. Так что это не проблема устанощика )
<[Raiden]> вщ*
<Resager> знаю))
<AndreX> у мнея первым был asp 9 - жуть
<vdrandom> у меня был первым ALT Junior... на третьекедах
<vdrandom> году в 2002
<vdrandom> там не работал диалап и не создавались каталоги (жаловалось на отсутствие какого-то шаблона)
<vdrandom> и KOI8-R по умолчанию
<vdrandom> ня!
<Resager> :)
<Resager> vdrandom: Воистину ня?))
<AndreX> у феди раньше тоже не всё в порядке со шрифтами было
<vdrandom> да, воистину
<[Raiden]> и сча  тоже в общем-то.
<vdrandom> со шрифтами всё ок только у убутны из коробки. На остальные надо навешивать патчи, в противном случае смотрится криво :)
<[Raiden]> по умолч в федоре не такая отрисовка как в убунте
<vdrandom> [Raiden], по умолчанию отрисовка как в убунте только в убунте и построенных на ней дистрах :)
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> остальные эти патчи включать не спешат
<AndreX> да раньше там вабще идни вопросы были по умолчанию вместо руских букв
<vdrandom> из-за кодировки или отсутствия русских символов в шрифтах? О_о
<AndreX> ага шрифты меняеш и всё норм - покпайней мере я так делал
<vdrandom> круто лол
<vdrandom> а анаконда хорошая, да.
<Drane> Opera никак не хочет открывать страницу с компилятором и статейкой о brainfuck'е. Причем все остальное грузит относительно быстро. Это как?  :D
<vdrandom> yast мне меньше нравится как инсталлятор оси
<vdrandom> Drane, она бойкотирует брейнфак, очевидно же
<Resager> ыы)) Зачем тебе брейнфак?))
<Drane> трахать себе мозг, очевидно же. жены/девушки нет вот он и страдает от недостатка секса с ним )
<Resager> я кстате переписывал интерпритатор брейнфака
<Resager> была идея добавить в язык ещё чего-нибудь, но потом я нашёл где можно ещё поулчше извращаться
<Drane> Resager, ГЛАГОЛЪ ?
<Resager> Ахах)) нет, я не помню)) помню что пропал интерес к брэйнфаку)
<[Raiden]> учите лучше си какой-нить. Может чего хорошего напишите для линукс или какому-нить проекту поможите )
<[Raiden]> или там, си++
<Resager> я и так пишу на С++. В Qt
<[Raiden]> Хотя конечно можете и сишарп, кто-то должен пилить баньши.
<[Raiden]> )
<Resager> лол)) сам пиши на сишарп)
<[Raiden]> Незнаю правда зачем
<Drane> шарп долго учится?
<Resager> там извращений много
<AndreX> лучше скажите фринодцам чтобы банлист увеличили ещё персон так на 100
<Drane> а Boo! быстрее воспринимается умом?
<Drane> питончик всмысле
<Resager> Когда уже один язык программирования знаешь, остальное  воспринимается норм
<Drane> какбе только паскаль )
<Resager> Drane: с++ учи
<Drane> Resager, перспективнее?
<Resager> ну да
<AndreX> скажеш тоже
<vdrandom> он вроде как мозг под программирование затачивает.
<vdrandom> правда я хз, слышал где-то :))
<Resager> vdrandom: не знаешь с++? О_о
<vdrandom> Drane, начни с баша. Просто и полезно :)
<vdrandom> Resager, я какбе не кодер.
<Resager> vdrandom: аа, сори..
<vdrandom> я админ :)
<Resager> ну лишним не будет))
<vdrandom> потому и продвигаю баш лол
<Resager> Drane: всё зависит от целей, которые ты преследуешь. Например чтобы сайтики писать, можно ещё изучать PHP, JS
<Resager> баш полезно знать, спору нет)
<vdrandom> для сайтиков ещё могут покатить перл, питон и руби
<AndreX> лан пошол ка я спать
<vdrandom> кто-то даже на баше сайтики мутит, но баш для этого мало приспособлен
<parfux> шарп - богомерзкий язык
<Resager> parfux: +1
<parfux> знаеш шарп будеш писать только шарп, знаеш Си будеш понимать как оно на самом деле
<Resager> vdrandom: ну да, я хотел написать про перл и т.д... но там уже по разному, кто и на с++ сайты пишет >_<
<parfux> я начинал с делфей, и мне кажется вся их привлекательность для быдлокодеров долго мешала мне выучитьнор язык
<parfux> ИМХО лучше сразу учить Си
<parfux> потом Си++ а там уже что хочеш
<Drane> лучше куплю книжку по пикапу
<parfux> а толку то?
<parfux> пикап проще прораммирования
<parfux> я раньше по 5 в день пикапил
<Resager> parfux: а я сразу не брался за делфи, даже когда в инстиутте настаивали. ПИсал на с++ :)
<parfux> теперь старый стал
<Drane>  :D ну вот его освою, а потом возьмусь за С
<Resager> не осваивай делфи.. не порть себе жизнь(
<parfux> дада
<parfux> освоиш быдло язык потом не слезеш
<Umren> а зачем ща делфи то?..
<Resager> Послушай бывалых)
<Umren> он тока в регионах нужен и то в редких случаях
<vdrandom> Resager, ну какбе пишут на чём угодно, но перл, пхп, руби и питон - самые попсовые в вебе. :)
<Resager> vdrandom: ну да)
<Umren> перл в вебе не особо попсовый
<Umren> ща он на порядок упал
<Umren> чем лет 10 назад )
<Resager> ну время берёт своё)
<XuMuK> у си время мало взяло...
<Umren> в вебе ща востребовано php/asp.net в россии
<vdrandom> да, но всё равно на нём ещё очень много всякого
<Umren> и в редких случаях ruby on rails
<XuMuK> скорее наоборот добавило...
<Umren> а остальное так, догоняет
<vdrandom> а какая-то модная цмс же на питоне вообще
<Resager> Umren: на PHP не всё что можно на пёрле написать
<vdrandom> джумла што ле
<Umren> vdrandom, php она
<Umren> vdrandom, drupal тож пхп
<Umren> все мажорные цмс пхп
<Drane> "parfux	я раньше по 5 в день пикапил" - кул стори, бро?  :D
<Resager> хм.. мажорные. зато на них зарабатывать можно)
<vdrandom> вот ведь как
<vdrandom> работал в супорте - помнил, подался в админы - забыл :)
<vonderer> что-то у меня домашнюю сеть штормит ._.
<Resager> vonderer: Это как? О_о
<vonderer> ssh выкидывает :) торренты раздаются хорошо, видимо
<vonderer> и вообще у меня пичалька
<vonderer> до зарплаты чуток осталось, а на стиме разгар распродажи ._.
<Resager> vonderer: ты игры покупаешь?
<vonderer> да. Необычно, правда? :)
<Umren> vonderer, ога, там жаркие штучки
<Umren> правда уже много всего что было на распродаже у меня уже есть :(
<Umren> ща вот посмотрю что сегодня продают
<vonderer> Fallout New Vegas продают сегодня за $15.
<Umren> есть уже
<vonderer> дешевле, чем локализованный в ретейле :)
<Umren> хорошая игра, 80 часов наиграл
<vonderer> а у меня нет ещё. я, когда он вышел, не рискнул его покупать
<Umren> зря )
<vonderer> ну вот собираюсь возместить как раз лол
<PloVIK> Äðàñòå âñåì
<greenpower> Ребят, не получается смонтировать iso файл пишет ошибку. sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /home/neo/Загрузки/World.iso /mnt
<vonderer> ÂÌÁÂÌÁ
<ubuntuhelp> vonderer! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<vonderer> :3
<vonderer> greenpower, какую ошибку пишет-то?
<greenpower> iso файл занимает 17 гигов может я что то неправильно пишу
<vonderer> мм
<greenpower> пишет wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<greenpower>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<vonderer> лол
<vonderer> >wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<vonderer> >wrong fs type
<vonderer> читаем, думаем
<vonderer> образ в UDF скорее всего :)
<vonderer> потому что iso9660 не поддерживает файлы больше 4 гигов размером
<greenpower> то есть вместо iso9660 написать udf?
<vonderer> да
<greenpower> попробывал пишет туже ошибку
<vonderer> а вот это уже надо гуглить
<vonderer> может он какой-то нестандартный вообще
<vonderer> или какой-нибудь mdf или nrg, переименованный в iso
<vonderer> некоторые идиоты так делают
<greenpower> а nrg как то открыть можно?
<greenpower> средствами  линукс
<vonderer> есть конвертер
<vonderer> mdf2iso
<vonderer> ой
<vonderer> nrg2iso. в общем, оба есть :)
<greenpower> щас попробую переименовать из неро в исо
<vonderer> ну или открыть нерой. а она платная
<vonderer> эмм
<vonderer> а он nrg што ле?
<greenpower> ну всмысле перековертировать
<greenpower> нет он iso
<vonderer> ну хз, попробуй
<greenpower> но допустим что как ты говоришь идиот его переименовал в исо
<Fsonm> Всем доброго времени суток
<comrade113> greenpower: а если file натравить на него, что скажет ?
<greenpower> щас попроую
<parfux> есть всеядные cdemu
<parfux> анало Daemon-Tools
<greenpower> World.iso: RAR archive data, v1d, os: Win32
<greenpower> вот че выдал) так это что рар архив??
<[Raiden]> юзайте acetoneiso  или nrg2iso
<comrade113> greenpower: ну вот ) попробуй разархивировать тупо чтоли...)
<[Raiden]> первое как демон тулз
<greenpower> хех)
<[Raiden]> greenpower: лол
<greenpower> Пошла обычная распаковка... жесть
<greenpower> а почему тогда он iso назывался...
<vonderer> потому что человек, поименовавший его - идиот
<vonderer> очевидно же :)
<Fsonm> господа, тут вопросы можно просто так задавать? (я до сих тока в англоязычном чате бывал)
<vonderer> да
<vonderer> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<vonderer> во :)
<Fsonm> спаисбо
<greenpower> comrade113: спасиб за команду file
<comrade113> greenpower: не за что ) так а что, получилось разархивировать ?)
<greenpower> comrade113: в процессе щас идет
<comrade113> дааа, бывает же такое
<greenpower> =)
<vonderer> сплошь и рядом
<Fsonm> Вопрос: столкнулся с проблемой безопасности в Линухе (пользую Ubuntu 10.04). История такова. Имеется машина, уходящая с нашим софтом к заказчику. Заказчику нельзя видеть наш софт, но можно пользовать. Сейчас это реализовано тупым скриптом, который зап
<parfux> зап?
<XuMuK> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<baronos> заказчик видать сзади подешел и на слове вырубил его)))
<Drane> заап!  :o
<Fsonm> извиняюсь...
<Fsonm> Сейчас это реализовано тупым скриптом, который запускается с правами рута из под пользователя. Всё круто, ибо пользователь не видит моего home, при этом он пользует оттуда мой софт. Однако если пользователь возьмёт отвёртку и получит доступ к HDD оÐ
<Fsonm> Можно ли заэнкриптить мой (суперпользовательский) home и при этом запускать софт лежащий там из под другого пользователя? (то есть есть ли в Линухе аналог Микрософтовской возможности запускать софт от имени другого юзера?)
<artus> Fsonm, ну блин, те религия не позволяет простыни пополам делить?
<parfux> хах
<parfux> зашифруй
<parfux> домашнююпапку
<Fsonm> Дак я зашифровал, ничего оттуда не запускается из под другого пользователя.
<artus> вобщето  если заказчик будет иметь доступ к запуску то он полюбому будет видеть его
<Fsonm> Нет не будет
<parfux> нет
<Fsonm> сейчас это сделано так. Есть софт. далее я пишу скрипт запускающий софт. Кладу его в usr/bin
<parfux> ну..
<parfux> а чем это плохп?
<parfux> что ненравится скриптом?
<[Raiden]> от имени другого sudo -u username progname , для ярлыков наверное больше подойдет gksu или kdesu - их ключи можно увидеть по --help
<Fsonm> делаю sudo visudo и говорю что такой-то юзер запускает этот скрипт без ввода пароля
<Fsonm> после чего захожу под юзером и пишу скрипт sudo /usr/bin/ myscript всё
<artus> Fsonm, эм, что мешает пользователю дать себе доступ к твоим шифрованым данным путем правки твоего мегаскрипта под себя?
<Fsonm> Мешает незнание пароля суперпользователя
<artus> темболее разуж у него будет доступ к руту то вся твоя енкриптилка идет лесом при физ доступе к железу
<Fsonm> у него нет доступа к руту
<artus> Fsonm, это проблема чтоль? загрузка ливки и приплыли)
<Fsonm> Дак я и говорю про это...
<artus> Fsonm, если ты конечно не тупо всю систему будеш шифровать
<parfux> почему зная пароль рута можно расшифровать папку?
<parfux> оно же для того и шифруется
<Fsonm> от загрузки ливки спасает токо encrypted home...
<R[`]> подскажите, как изменить графический режим из консоли? А то изображение на ноуте нету послу установки в текстовом режиме
<artus> parfux, зачем расшифровывать? можно тупо скопировать вынеся за пределы папки которая шифруетцо)
<parfux> так в папку то ты как попадеш?
<parfux> без пароля?
<artus> parfux, при наличии рутового доступа и правки скрипта?
<[Raiden]> смотря от кого права запускать скрипт, если н еот рута то не страшно впринципе
<artus> parfux, дописать cp zzz xxx проблема чтоль?
<Fsonm> вот такое вот горе...
<[Raiden]> или точнее не фатально для всей ос
<artus> parfux, а потом хоть обзапускайся )
<Fsonm> Я удивился этой огрёхе, честно говоря...
<[Raiden]> ваще, лучшее что дает безопасность - это оставить персональный компутер - персональным.
<Sergey_IT> что за мудреж?
<[Raiden]> 1 комп - 1 рожа
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тогда остаются только сетевые угрозы
<Fsonm> Блин, ну я не хочу пользовать винду вообще... всё переделали под Линух,  и вот такая беда возникла
<parfux> artus, вот понимаеш ты сейчас весь смысл зашифрованых домашних каталогов приравниваеш к 0, ониже специально сделаны чтобы без ключа никак не расшифровать
<Fsonm> как защититься от отвёртки...
<parfux> и не факт что рут это сможет
<artus> parfux, понимаеш, они без ключа не расшифровываютцо пока пользователь не залогинитцо, а если пользователь залогинелсо, и запускает скрипт от рута, то тут то и приплыли , если поправить слегка этот скрипт
<Fsonm> не, ну можно расшифровать если под боком есть квантовый компьютер, а так вряд ли
<Fsonm> или я пока не дошёл до знания сиих хакерских искусств...
<artus> Fsonm, нафиг квантовый комп? брутить в облаке )
<Fsonm> не тяпнет облако, лет за 25 только, мы считали
<[Raiden]> в винде смешные ситуации бывали. В хп до какого-то патча, at работало от system
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. совсем ограниченный юзер мог испольнить что угодно через at
<Fsonm> винда - тупиковая ветвь развития... народ, так вы не знаете как такую беду лечить? И возможно ли вообще вылечить?
<artus> Fsonm, тебе надо что нить что будет общатцо с контейнером зашифрованым посредством скомпиленого бинарника , дабы доступ к данным имелся только через оный
<[Raiden]> Fsonm: какую беду?
<parfux> ну ведь можно же софт запихнуть в какойто шифрованый образ
<parfux> типа squashfs
<Fsonm> Raiden. запуск прог лежащих в заенкрипченой home одного юзера из под другого юзера
<Sergey_IT> в железо зашивать надо
<artus> Fsonm, запуск то лечитцо правами и группами
<parfux> а в винде такое как делается?
<parfux> там есть чтонибудь?
<Fsonm> В железо часть зашита...  но потоки данных такие, что например usb АК не успевает шифровать
<Fsonm> в винде это полностью реализовано и работает
<parfux> как называется?
<[Raiden]> Fsonm: Ну можно я думаю. читать надо про ключи и как раздать нужным юзерам. И ещё, возможно вместо этого лучше перенести софт туда , куда положено, если не 1 юзер должен пускать
<[Raiden]> например в /usr/local/bin
<parfux> т.е. я выдераю с винды венч несу домой и обламываюсь?
<parfux> как так?
<Fsonm> parfux да
<Fsonm> обламываешься по полной, если у тебя нету кофе
<parfux> ахаах
<greenpower> Ребят, кто нибудь играет в World of Warcraft 3.3.5a на Ubuntu?
<baronos> да
<Fsonm> но кофе есть тока у FBI
<Drane> Fsonm, у меня есть пару грамм -Х
<Fsonm> Raiden Дак в том-то и дело, что я не спасусь если выну винт... при вынутом винте спасает тока енкрипция
<Fsonm> Drane - береги!
<[Raiden]> Fsonm: спроси на форуме тогда.
<[Raiden]> я личн осчитаю, что для доступа в шифрованную папку надо иметь ключик
<[Raiden]> либо выносить в другую папку то , что надо дать ещё кому-то
<Fsonm> Дурная проблема какая... неужели нельзя хранить где-то хэши пароля?
<[Raiden]> 3 варианта не вижу )
<[Raiden]> можно сделать 2 шифрованные папки. На 1 ключик будет только у тебя, а на другую у тебя и у тех кому надо
<[Raiden]> наверное
<Fsonm> Я вот ничего не смог сделать с шифрованной папкой без ключа. Тупо происходит ошибка при обращении, хоть ты мегаюзер
<artus> Fsonm, ты не понял
<[Raiden]> Ну а нафиг нужна шифровка, если бы был доступ без ключа?
<Fsonm> Artus - что именно?
<artus> Fsonm, запуск программы у тебя как происходит? скриптом который расшифровывает каталог?
<[Raiden]> во, опиши задачу точнее, на форуме. что где лежит, что надо делать
<[Raiden]> а потом подумаем
<parfux> хм
<parfux> интересная задача
<[Raiden]> у меня например в $HOME  вообще програм нет, данные только.
<artus> Fsonm, если так то опять же, абсолютно ничто не мешает добавить в скрипт копирование всего содержимого твоего зашифрованого контейнера на кой нить внешний носитель в процесе твоего общения с софтом
<artus> тобиш тебе надо корень шифровать , дабы не получить доступ к руту или банальной правки
<Fsonm> Artus - никак.. я не могу этого сделать. Когда home у меня не зашифрован, то я просто из под другого юзера запускаю скрипт sudo usr/bin/myscript который запускает мой софт из моего home. При этом я делая сей скрипт из под своего юзера делаю его запускаемым без парол
<Fsonm> artus - угу
<artus> рррррр
<artus> Fsonm, ты понял мыслю которую я до тьебя доношу ?
<Fsonm> да, понял
<parfux> ммм
<parfux> а если сделать шифрованной всю систему
<parfux> и отдельно зашифровать софт
<artus> ну вот, копай в сторону шифрования корня, после чего банально лишаеш всех прав комо не надо, даеш кому надо и можно не паритцо)
<parfux> тогда не поможет live
<Fsonm> где-то надо вводить пароль, а я этого не хочу...
<parfux> и если локальный пользовательнесможет стаь рутом то дело в шляпе
<artus> Fsonm, ну как бе тогда весь смысл в твоих шифрованиях вообще пропадает )
<parfux> а как в винде эта технология называетс?
<artus> если ты нигде не хочеш вводить пароль )
<Fsonm> artus, но винда-то такое делать может!
<artus> и че ?
<Fsonm> parfux , я не знаю названия. но я знаю как это делается
<parfux> пфф
<[Raiden]> Fsonm: Хочу внимание обратить, что sudo usr/bin/myscript  - это от рута. Оно точно надо для твоего софта?
<artus> [Raiden], ну это лечитцо раздачей прав
<parfux> и че там вот раз никаких паролей и жестяк дома не подпихнуть7
<[Raiden]> Если нет то лучше sudo -u кто-то
<[Raiden]> artus: ?
<parfux> неможет быть
<[Raiden]> artus: в судоерс можно указать от кого пускать?
<artus> [Raiden], а в чем проблема дать права группе на запуск ?
<artus> ну и в судера , и вообще берут меня сомнения что ему нужно именно рута для запуска совтины
<artus> *ф
<[Raiden]> artus: на запск sudo?
<Fsonm> Raiden, пока без sudo не обходится...
<Sergey_IT> что за софт требует защиты?
<Fsonm> Sergey промышленная прога
<artus> Fsonm, chown -R user.group /xxxx
<[Raiden]> Fsonm: это хорошо, что не обходится, не ясно только зачем от рута, можно указать требуемого юзера, от которого должно работать
<artus> Fsonm, добавляеш пользователя в группу, и раздаеш права чего ему можно а чего нет
<artus> Fsonm, и пользует он твои файлы без судо )
<parfux> так жестяк же снимут
<parfux> и дома достанут
<Sergey_IT> Fsonm, и ты здесь пытаешься найти решение - это дилетантизм
<[Raiden]> )
<Fsonm> artus, да это всё ясно. не ясно только что мне делать когда хыкыри загрузятся с LiveCD и посмотрят мою папку, наковыряв оттуда всё, что надо
<Fsonm> Sergey, я уже отчаялся найти ответ на свой вопрос...
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: Он ещё задачу не описал нормально ) Какое ещё решение )
<artus> Fsonm, если ты зашифруеш вообще все, с корнем вместе то ливка им не поможет )
<parfux> так зашифруй крень
<parfux> и никакиго лайвсиди непокактит
<artus> Fsonm, да и для авторизации можно ключи кие нить прикрутить на флешке )
<artus> дабы без паролей )
<Fsonm> а вы не пробовали запустить что-нибудь из зашифрованной папки?
<parfux> я нет
<parfux> а что там?
<[Raiden]> Нет, но и ежу понятно, что либо есть ключик, либо не судьба
<parfux> ага
<[Raiden]> иначе нет смысла в щифровании
<Fsonm> Описываю задачу просто. Запуск программы из зашифрованной папки без ввода пароля.
<Sergey_IT> Fsonm, железный ключ
<Fsonm> Sergey - в плане?
<Sergey_IT> + в коде раскиданная проверка на ключ
<Fsonm> А!
<Sergey_IT> может и шифрование где-то
<Fsonm> Это да... только аппаратный ключ не позволяет с такой скоростью какая нужна работать...
<Sergey_IT> Fsonm, глупости... когда писали софт, тогда и надо было думать
<Fsonm> Странно, но в винде делается просто тупо шифрование папки и потом запуск службы, которая просто запускает софт из этой папки.
<[Raiden]> без пароля - это в судоерс ,  на зашифрованном разделе... - надо читать как экспортировать ключик нужным пользователям.
<Fsonm> Sergey, не глупости. 100 каналов по 12 бит с частотой 2 КГц. Вот канал...
<parfux> ну так в линухе же тоже самое можно сделать
<parfux> зашифрованая папка + sudo (как служба в виндовс)
<[Raiden]> например тут написано как ключик перенести можно. Описывается правда другой компьютер, но можно под другим юзером
<[Raiden]> http://www.oslinux.ru/node/212
<Fsonm> Почитаю, спасибо большое
<[Raiden]> Надо будет поигратсья с шифрованием...
<Fsonm> parfux, я тебе лично могу дать винт, с которого ты ничего не прочитаешь:))
<Fsonm> никогда
<[Raiden]> я немного не понимаю зачем шифровать папки где программы. Если только они пиратские. Обычно шифруют данные только.
<[Raiden]> )
<parfux> так там же пароль вводить надо
<Maratich> как вы относитесь к существам, извлекающим звуки проведением пениса по ребристому брюшку? http://lenta.ru/news/2011/07/04/loud/
<Fsonm> Raiden. К великому сожалению... предыдущую версию проги уже спёрли.
<[Raiden]> а.. вот в чем дело
<Sergey_IT> Fsonm, а чего за прога то?
<[Raiden]> Fsonm: может тогда стоит делать привязку к железу в самой программе? если вы её пишите )
<Fsonm> Sergey, это прога управления системой безопсности на спец. объектах... что ещё могу сказать
<Sergey_IT> Fsonm, привязывай жестко к железу
<Fsonm> Raiden, это уже сделано. Но, вы, уважаемые, не представляете... на что иногда идут те, кому надо что-нибудь украсть в больших масштабах...
<[Raiden]> Ну понятно.
<Sergey_IT> и какие масштабы?
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> миллионы экземпляров?
<parfux> дайка програмку посмотреть...
<Fsonm> Sergey, миллионы... точнее сотни миллионов... экземпляров с портретами президентов США
<Fsonm> тока это к теме не относится...
<Fsonm> parfux.... :))) не могу, честно.
<Fsonm> всё это суета с другой стороны... важно как-то защититься
<Fsonm> Ладно, спасибо большое за советы и ответы... пойду бить отдел программистов...
<Fsonm> Всем удачи!
<Sergey_IT> Fsonm, наймите специалиста по безопасности и перепешите софт и разработайте железо
<[Raiden]> как всё серьезно. В ирц сложно оценить кто вопрос задает.
<KungFux> Всем привет.Кто знает,есть виртуальный принтер XPS под Ubuntu? (как в Win7)
<Sergey_IT> до чего же дошли... я бы такого выгнал с проекта
<[Raiden]> ваще если украсть могут программу, то с таким же успехом смогут и ключики украсть и из контрольной суммы пароль получить и т.д.
<artus> KungFux, есть cups
<[Raiden]> вопрос только во времени и в цене вопроса
<artus> который умеет и печать в pdf
<KungFux> Спасибо за инфу!
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], поэтому и защита должна дорого стоить - часто дороже самого софта
<[Raiden]> допустим, в убунте не мд5, а ша512  суммы, если речь о миллиона президентов - то пофиг. Можно на миллион или два кластер для брутфорса собрать, если награда больше.
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: Пожалуй да )
<baronos> вообщем я у себя докапался на счет звука, во всем виноват флэш ну или по крайней мере выход звука с флэш на юсб наушники.
<artus> [Raiden], зачем собирать? арендуеш амазоновское )
<[Raiden]> artus: точно, облака же.
<[Raiden]> первый раз тут такой вопрос. Обычно более... Пользователские.
<[Raiden]> или я давно не заходил )
<Nor8>  Ни у кого пульсаудио не хрипит время от времени? Есть какое-нибудь перманентное решение этого вопроса?
<[Raiden]> вроде не хрипит
<parfux> baronos, тебе об этом говорили
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В основном хрипеть начинает,  когда что-нибудь в вайне запускаешь.
<baronos>  parfux: я написал на гугл форуме проблему. теперь смотрю что нить подобное про вывод звука с флэш на устройства
<[Raiden]> а если смотирте есть юзер вася, и наташа. У васи шифрованный хом раздел, и делаем от наташи sudo -u наташа -i
<[Raiden]> увидим содержимое или нет?
<[Raiden]> -l это типа логиншелла
<[Raiden]> ой, т.е. -u вася
<Nor8> Raiden]: С чего увидеть то должен?
<artus> тут вопрос в другом, почем при наличии команды програмеров они не могут отбшифроватцо по самые уши )
<[Raiden]> ну, незнаю
<[Raiden]> чел видимо дешевый способ искал
<artus> так чтоб только бинарник был на запус а толку с установленого софта с гулькин нос
<[Raiden]> Nor8: подозреваю что встроенная звукову и хрюки когда нагруз на проц большой
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> но возможно вру
<Nor8> Raiden]: Раздел когда шифрует, выдает тебе ключик ~30-ти значный. У меня один раз отдел отвалился, так он и с ключем его показывать/монтировать не хотел ))))))
<Infra_HDC> надо шифровать звуки чтобы было меньше хрюков
<Nor8> Raiden]: Врешь, не от проца это )) А просто пульс кривой до сих пор   ))
<[Raiden]> ну понятно, но ключик же у васи есть, а sudo -u вася -i это тоже самое что su -c
<[Raiden]> т.е. ты становишся васей как бы
<vonderer> хорошо сказал
<[Raiden]> ))
<vonderer> sudo -u god -i
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Это при условии, что отдел примонтирован. И то не факт, что покажет ))))
<[Raiden]> Да, надо попробовать в виртуалке.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а ты в 11.04 или 10.10?
<baronos> как флэш звук направить на устройство?
<Nor8> 11.04
<[Raiden]> Nor8: попробуй ещё раз, и как захрюкает, приоритет вайна попробуй уменьшить в диспетчере задач.
<[Raiden]> если поможет, запускай скриптом который сразу приоритет изменит
<[Raiden]> чего-то больше в голову не лезит
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Да решается простым рестартом процесса, но хотелось бы, чтобы проблема вообще не возникала.
<artus> нет пульса-нет проблем )
<[Raiden]> автор плюса пишет системд инитскрипты ) теперь косяки надолго )
<[Raiden]> пульса*
<[Raiden]> вбей в юзерский кронтаб тогда, пусть киляет пульс каждые пол часа. гг
<[Raiden]> если серьезно, т.е. для гном2 пульс не является обязательным. Конкретно в 11.04 всё ещё можно без него
<[Raiden]> по идее
<vonderer> artus, ты говоришь об этом так, будто пульс - это плохо!
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Так и есть, но выпиливать его лень )))
<vonderer> Nor8, а вайн собран с поддержкой пульса?
<Nor8> vonderer: Нет, сказали же, пульс не нужен ))))
<artus> vonderer, эм, а че в нем хорошего? ))
<artus> кроме глюков )
<vonderer> artus, а чё в нём плохого?
<vonderer> пользуюсь уже несколько месяцев, полёт нормальный
<Nor8> vonderer: Глючит
<vonderer> даже удобно время от времени per application громкость настроить
<artus> vonderer, если б у него небыло проблем, небыло бы таких вопросов
<[Raiden]> Nor8: у меня 1:0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18-0ubuntu3.1 , но в природе уже есть 0.9.23
<[Raiden]> возможно найти более новый что-то даст
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 1:0.9.23-0ubuntu2
<[Raiden]> предлогаю оттуда портануть
<vonderer> ясен пень
<vonderer> а зачем?
<vonderer> MOAR глюков?
<baronos> [Raiden]: я его ставил на 11,04 он коряво лег((
<[Raiden]> baronos: правильно ставить пакеты из других дистров путем пересборки
<baronos> [Raiden]: ну так как я не правильный юзер так что у меня всё коряво))
<[Raiden]> хотя может и не выйдет, или придется пересобирать что-то ещё
<[Raiden]> такое бывает
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да если честно, ничего не хочу портировать, всё работает как часы, это ж не винда, чтобы бы ее каждый день напильником доводит до рабочего состояния. ))))
<vonderer> ммм
<vonderer> ты просто не умеешь её готовить. :)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: у тебя кстати 32 или 64?
<Nor8> 64
<Nor8> 64 всегда )))
<vonderer> о, кстати о винде. гоняет ли тут кто-нибудь гамес на нативной 64-битной винде?
<Nor8>  vonderer: Я запускал много раз
<[Raiden]> да, сталкер клирскай бегал недавно
<vonderer> мне вот интересно, поднимется ли на нём DotNet, который ща каждой второй гаме требуется для запуска?
<vonderer> под вайном жалуется на архитектуру без WINEARCH=win32.
<[Raiden]> дотнет есть в 64бит винде
<Nor8> Это под вайном, да еще и кривой сборки )))
<[Raiden]> там ваще много чего есть, реально она только частично 64бит
<vonderer> ок :)
<vonderer> ну это понятно
<vonderer> как 95 в своё время была наполовину 16-битной, наполовину 32
<Nor8>  Ждем-с, когда начнут выпускать 128 и 256 битные версии )))
<vonderer> лол
<[Raiden]> в вйне баг был, мышка только на 60 градусов крутилась. Так бы сталкер и без винды прокатил бы
<[Raiden]> сча уже пофиксили
<[Raiden]> 1 из багфиксов в последнем пульсе SSE/MMX: Fix problem with highpitched noise on i386
<vonderer> [Raiden], для некоторых вещей над вайном слишком много плясок с бубном полагается
<Nor8> vonderer: Playonlinux' ом ставь,  меньше проблем
<[Raiden]> ftp://lennier.homelinux.net/pub/natty64bit-newpulse/ - без гарантий, собран ов натти но с кучей ппа.
<[Raiden]> тут кстати подумалось. Как можно бекпортить пакеты из новых или старых версий.
<[Raiden]> спеккки как бы уже в пакетах есть, все есть.
<[Raiden]> наверное можно заюзать ппа или сусе билд сервис. Вместо сборки у себя
<[Raiden]> в общем банальная мысля
<Nor8>  У пульса есть вообще офф реп?
<[Raiden]> на хомсайте тгз архив
<[Raiden]> на ппа нашел более старый только
<[Raiden]> у меня этот норм поставился. Вообще годна знаешь сборка не всегда страшная.
<[Raiden]> я только 4 команды выполнил и 5 - установка пакетов.
<[Raiden]> и 3 строки вгета
<[Raiden]> если у кого ещё хрюкает то можете попробовать
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/pulse-testing
<[Raiden]> оказывется есть дейлибилд
<artus> [Raiden], Kernel compression mode какой лутше выбирать?
<[Raiden]> я гз вроде выбрал
<[Raiden]> место если пофиг, то чем быстрей распакуется тем лучше
<artus> xz который? , или gzip оставляеш?
<[Raiden]> gzip
<artus> ну быстрее оно конечно лутше
<[Raiden]> xz просто лень было думать быстрей или нет.
<artus> lzo по ходу быстрее
<[Raiden]> !memo
<ubuntuhelp> Иди лучше память сам тренируй!
<[Raiden]> придется поюзать мемосерв
<[Raiden]> при след сборке попробую лзо )
<[Raiden]> я загружаю ччаще  1раз в сутки
<[Raiden]> не важынй параметр
<artus> хотя lzma вроде Its ratio is best, decompression speed is between the other
<artus> two. Compression is slowest.The kernel size is about 33%
<artus> smaller with LZMA in comparison to gzip.
<vonderer> xz, который lzma2, медленнее жмёт
<vonderer> намного
<artus> ну я то тоже в принципе, вот решил собрать 2.6.39.2 чтоб уже все, и переехать на другой винт
<vonderer> у меня на x86_64 не хрюкает :)
<[Raiden]> про гзип пишут is the fastest. , тогда правда лзо небыло ещё
<vonderer> я про него вообще ни разу не слышал лол
<[Raiden]> я слышал и юзал, но только в виде компрессии на фс
<[Raiden]> а прям сча и соберем...
<artus> вобщем буду с lzo собирать)
<artus> ибо самая быстрая распаковка
<[Raiden]> какое собираешь?
<artus> 2.6.39.2
<[Raiden]> тоже, только   с альт планировщиками
<artus> в смысле?
<[Raiden]> http://pf.natalenko.name/
<[Raiden]> bfs\bfq
<artus> а чего оно даеть?
<[Raiden]> в теории отзывчивость, на практике... Иногда кажется что разница есть
<XuMuK> я када то собирал с рейсером и BFS... работало шустрее
<XuMuK> с 4м рейсером...
<artus> TuxOnIce есть уже веселее
<artus> чтоль попробовать
<[Raiden]> в общем собираю пф ядро + ureadahead патч , без него грузится медленней чем убунтовское родное.
<[Raiden]> uber readahed
<[Raiden]> патчик кладется на пф неровно, в 1 файле требуется 2 строки добавить из .rej
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/85142/
<artus> [Raiden], http://pf.natalenko.name/sources/2.6.39/patch-2.6.39-pf3.bz2 это собираеш?
<artus> а, это только патчи
<artus> [Raiden], их как, с первого по 3й накладывать?
<[Raiden]> угу, кладется только оно на .39 ровно
<[Raiden]> .2 как  бы в комплекте
<[Raiden]> нет, кажрый конечный, сразу третий
<artus> ясно, значит тяну 39ть, потом по очереди с первого по 3й накладываю, так?
<artus> или сразу 3й ?
<[Raiden]> впринципе это не важно, но я себе вот такой ритуал придумал ) Ванильное не интересно )
<[Raiden]> сразу3
<artus> [Raiden], а патч как наложить? )))
<baronos> переустановка системы лечит всё)
<[Raiden]> переходиш в папку cjhwjd, и bzcat patch.bz2 |patch -p1 или распаковвываешь и
<[Raiden]> patch -i /path/filename -p1
<XuMuK> patch -i /folder/path -p1 --dry-run из папки с сурсом ядра
<XuMuK> потом, если ошибок нет, драй джин убираешь)
<artus> ок, спс)
<[Raiden]> за выводом смотри только , если пишет созданы .rej значит что-то не влезло. Ну и после патчей лучше сделать make oldconfig или сначала свой прошлый вернуть, а потом сделать
<[Raiden]> у меня давн оконфиг написан, я копирую и бут , делаю олдконфиг , ну проверку на новые опции и все врпинципе
<[Raiden]> ну и собираю make-kpkg
<artus> [Raiden], ну я скрипом что ты мне как то дал пользуюсь) собирает)
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> опа
<[Raiden]> _ /bin/sh: lzop: not found
<[Raiden]> _ make[3]: *** [arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin.lzo] Ошибка 1
<[Raiden]> доставить надо
<artus> че, не работаеть lzo ?
<[Raiden]> не собралось )  lzop хочет, в репах есть
<artus> хм, а у меня еть оно )
<[Raiden]> artus: патча мало если что    , тебе ещё надо планировщики сменить
<[Raiden]> ну или проверить
<artus> [Raiden], поподробнее с этого места )
<XuMuK> а какой щас в убунте? всё ещё CFS?
<[Raiden]> я не помню разделы, в конфиге в общем:
<[Raiden]> CONFIG_SCHED_BFS=y
<[Raiden]> CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y
<[Raiden]> CONFIG_IOSCHED_BFQ=y
<[Raiden]> CONFIG_DEFAULT_BFQ=y
<[Raiden]> в убунте цфс и таймер прерываний 100гц
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> BFS cpu scheduler (SCHED_BFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) типа это? и типа Y ?
<XuMuK> да да)
<[Raiden]> вообще цфс везде , у кого ванильное ядро
<[Raiden]> artus: это
<XuMuK> брейнфакшедулер быстрее...
<XuMuK> я хз чо его в мейнстрим не внесут...
<artus> BFQ hierarchical scheduling support (CGROUP_BFQIO) [N/y/?] брать\небрать?
<[Raiden]> ну может ломает что-то или хуже себя ведет на недесктопах.
<XuMuK> да
<[Raiden]> хз
<[Raiden]> artus: брать, но ещё надо выбрать что он дефолтный
<shenmue> BFQ же есть в ядре ужо
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> в 3.х если только , я его не видел ещё
<artus> эм... Memory split какой то , с дефолтом 1. Default 896MB lowmem (3G/1G user/kernel split) (VMSPLIT_3G) (NEW) пойдеть?
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/116601/ мдя я ошибся
<[Raiden]> собралось...
<[Raiden]> artus: хз
<XuMuK> разделение памяти
<XuMuK> 3 гига юзеру 1 ядру
<XuMuK> я бы не стал
<artus> Timer frequency выше 1000 HZ имеет смысл ставить?
<shenmue> а на BFQ хде то видал патч и толстый ман по нему
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga pulseaudio % cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<[Raiden]> noop cfq [bfq]
<artus> XuMuK, ты подсказывай давай )
<XuMuK> имхо - слишком много
<XuMuK> я столько не ставил никада
<vonderer> 1G user
<vonderer> написано же
<vonderer> всего/на юзера/блаблабла
<artus> я уже про таймер спрашиваю) на выбор до 10000HZ дают )
<[Raiden]> у меня 1000, для ноута может и поменьше надо.
<[Raiden]> побольше - не пробовал
<artus> ну а для десктопа 1500 будет повеселее чем 1000 ?
<XuMuK> artus, какая частота процика?
<artus> 2.9
<artus> даще попуском проца ниже 1.6 не падает
<XuMuK> то есть 2900000
<[Raiden]> artus: ну в теории да, но как бы +500 опросов  не просто так, за счет некоторой нагрузки на проц.
<XuMuK> вот и думай
<[Raiden]> в стандартном ядре максимум 1000
<artus> ну мож отзывчивее станет) один фиг, затестим короче )
<XuMuK> artus, ставь, если чо пересоберешь)
<squirrels> i'm about to install wubi. what's the difference between ubuntu/ubuntu netbook/kubuntu/xubuntu/etc?
<[Raiden]> artus: пересоберешь если что )  можеш ьвпринципе изменить потом и сразу ещё собрать, только --append-to-version изменить
<[Raiden]> в скрипте - я точно не помню какой кидал.
<XuMuK> squirrels, desktop managers
<squirrels> разница-то в чём
<XuMuK> squirrels, в desktop manager ах
<[Raiden]> в интерфейсе и легкости в плане жора рам
<squirrels> ладно, зададим вопрос по-другому
<squirrels> чем мне руководствоваться при выборе?
<[Raiden]> 100% одинаковые убунты, но разные граф. среды.
<[Raiden]> если памяти есть 512рам или больше, скачай ubuntu , там будет юнити и гном2
<[Raiden]> что бы выбрать надо все посмотреть наверное. Но юнити\гном2 каноникал больше предпочитает
<[Raiden]> это пследняя версия с гном2
<vonderer> squirrels, чем ближе к дефолту, тем проще будет в дальнейшем
<vonderer> squirrels, бери обычную, если не стеснён в системных ресурсах.
<[Raiden]> согласен
<vonderer> юнити=гном ._.
<squirrels> хмхм
<vonderer> просто с другим оконным менеджером
<baronos> с чего начнешь с тем и будешь наверно, сколько я кде и юнити пробовал так и не смог  к ним привыкнуть) и остался на гном2)
<[Raiden]> и выбор не так важен по сути, у меня изначально убунту, но сча на ней стоит гном3 и кде
<vonderer> почему-то компиз поверх гнома отдельно компизом не называли ._.
<squirrels> ну вот у меня выбор ubuntu/ubuntu netbook/kubuntu/xubuntu/myubuntu
<squirrels> тут какбе никакого гнома нет
<vonderer> гном в ubuntu/ubuntu netbook
<XuMuK> я с 2 на 3 без особых трабл пересел... а вот кеды ну не прет меня...
<vonderer> kubuntu с kde, xubuntu с xfce4
<squirrels> то есть для новчика лучше тупо ubuntu/ubuntu netbook
<vonderer> а что за myubuntu я вообщехз
<vonderer> squirrels, ubuntu.
<squirrels> второе я так понял менее требовательно к ресурасм
<vonderer> хз
<squirrels> у меня нетбук и 24"
<[Raiden]> убунта нетбук сча есть?
<XuMuK> неа
<XuMuK> объеденили с 10.04
<[Raiden]> ubuntu ставь тогда, а там разберешся. Может не нужна окажется вообще )
<[Raiden]> не все кто приходят , остаются
<squirrels> хм.. ок
<squirrels> в убунту ведь можно окна по даблклику по иконке закрывать?
<XuMuK> по какой иконкке?
<[Raiden]> может он про панельку юнити?
<squirrels> а что, в линуксах их много?
<squirrels> о_о
<squirrels> в винде-то иконка одна
<squirrels> всегда
<XuMuK> да ну? о_О
<vonderer> О_о
<vonderer> ох лол
<vonderer> squirrels, как настроишь, так и можно
<vonderer> можно вообще x на левую сторону заголовка окна перетащить
<vonderer> чтоб было как в OSX
<[Raiden]> сворачивать наверное, а не закрывать
<[Raiden]> или я незнаю
<vonderer> [Raiden], в винде даблклик по иконоке в заголовке окна закрывает это окно :)
<squirrels> гм
<squirrels> а как без пароля систему поставить?
<[Raiden]> vonderer: а.. это да
<XuMuK> аа, ну нам то откуда знать о етих тонкостях))
<XuMuK> гг
<vonderer> squirrels, никак. пароль должен быть обязательно
<squirrels> XuMuK: ну я олдскуль
<vonderer> но ты можешь настроить автовход в систему
<sharikoff> тыц
<squirrels> раньше крестиков не было, всё по иконке )
<XuMuK> squirrels, это ты щас так думаешь)
<[Raiden]> squirrels: боюсь что по иконке в заголовке не получится и в убунте слева не иконка будет а как раз кнопка закрыть
<vonderer> по умолчанию
<vonderer> настроить-то можно как угодно :)
 * sharikoff собирается на работу...
<squirrels> а иконка окна с какой?
<squirrels> о_о
<vonderer> sharikoff, кеке. по какому часовому поясу?
<XuMuK> нет её
<[Raiden]> справа, впринципе расположение меняется
<vonderer> squirrels, по умолчанию её вроде нет
<sharikoff> GMT+8
<vonderer> но можно включить с любой стороны
<squirrels> ладно, в общем устновлю посмотрю на эти чудеся
<vonderer> sharikoff, а, ну доброго утра тогда :)
<squirrels> я в общем-то чисто так, поржать
<XuMuK> у меня CET)
<[Raiden]> в теории можно сделать закрытие по даблклику на сам заголовок.
<XuMuK> я спать скоро)
<sharikoff> спасип..
<[Raiden]> у меня например даблклик по заголовку - ресайз только вертикально
<sharikoff> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-hE0_E_FMdP8/ThFcq6b9s_I/AAAAAAAAADU/m3Fq8wUmJCw/w380/653d411etw1ditng4m3kdg.gif
<XuMuK> у меня на весь экран
<XuMuK> колесик - свернуть в заголовок
<vonderer> это поведение по умолчанию вроде
<vonderer> не?
<XuMuK> средняя кнопка - сворачивает
<XuMuK> vonderer, я сам настроил
<squirrels> свернуть в заголовок?
<squirrels> это как?
<vonderer> да
<[Raiden]> у меня колесо тоже в заголовок
<vonderer> остаётся только заголовок окна
<squirrels> эээ
<squirrels> а зачем?
<vonderer> я не нашёл применения. но кому-то так удобно :)
<XuMuK> squirrels, это када от окна остаецо только линия с заголовком
<[Raiden]> фиг знает зачем, потому, что есть. Пользуюсь крайне редко ) Если за окном ещё окно например
<vonderer> вообще все эти заголовки, свёртывание и прочее - не тру. надо пользоваться тайловым/фреймовым вм :)
<artus> такс, собираемся
<vonderer> каким-нибудь awesome, например :)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], такая ж фигня)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-05
<[Raiden]> в кедах табы ещё в заголовке окон есть
<squirrels> так
<squirrels> вуби два раза вылетел с ошибкой
<[Raiden]> а в компизе ... Тоже группировка окон, но по своему. Они клеятся друг другу и вокруг своей оси вращаются при переключении
<squirrels> у меня личная несовместимость с линуксом, что ли
<[Raiden]> забавно , но не удобно )
<squirrels> в прошлый раз линукс решил, что я пароль могу набирать только по-русски
<squirrels> после установки я не мог зайти в систему
<vonderer> лол
<squirrels> теперь я даже установить не могу
<vonderer> это потому что установщики кривые ._.
<squirrels> да всё там кривое
 * squirrels негодуэ
<vonderer> зачем давать выбор раскладки, если пароль обязательно латиницей надо вводить?
<vonderer> ну или ок, дали бы выбор между раскладками латиницы
<[Raiden]> таббинг по компизовски http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj-ZoTg2F8E
<XuMuK> vonderer, что мешает поставить цифры, а потом sudo passwd?
<XuMuK> ну или без судо... не суть...
<vonderer> [Raiden], как концепт - клёво
<vonderer> но нахрена оно надо - ума не приложу О8о
<vonderer> О_о
<vonderer> XuMuK, я об этом догадаюсь
<vonderer> а человек, который линукс впервые видит - нет.
<[Raiden]> хз ) там больше пол видео группировка, табы ближе к концу.
<vonderer> да я понял, красиво
<vonderer> но не нужно :)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], как же я по этим приколюхам скучаю))
<squirrels> да там столько было косяков, что я сразу стёр
<squirrels> с японским сколько проблем было!
<XuMuK> vonderer, тоже верно
<vonderer> squirrels, если ты не умеешь чем-то пользоваться, это ещё не значит, что это что-то - кривое.
<[Raiden]> а вот как в кде вполне юзабельно. Я например могу из пиджина и квирка сделать одно окно
<squirrels> чтобы ввести японский текст, нужно было в КАЖДОМ поле ввода выбрать контекстное меню и там выбрать ime
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: )
<vonderer> [Raiden], да, флуксбокс это уже давно умеет. Правда, я тоже не особо этим пользовался, даже во флуксе.
<[Raiden]> ну спору нет
<squirrels> vonderer: если у тебя в машине педали газа и тормоза перепутаны, то таки не в тебе дело, а в машине
<vonderer> squirrels, я выше писал, повторюсь. "Не осилил настроить" /= "всё криво".
<vonderer> squirrels, ммм. а если у тебя в машине руль справа, а не слева? ;)
<squirrels> педали там так же расположены в любом случае ;)
<[Raiden]> squirrels: а если руль перепутан? допустим из россии приезжаешь в англию, а там все как последние психи с правым рулем?
<[Raiden]> в ком дело?
<squirrels> повторяюсь, педаль газа в любом случае справа
<[Raiden]> :)
<squirrels> надеюсь намёк ясен )
<[Raiden]> Хм, тоже верно
<vonderer> squirrels, сравнение изначально неверное, кстати :)
<vonderer> squirrels, например, на мопеде педалей вообще нет. мопед кривой?
<squirrels> во
<baronos> где можно почитать как засунуть это в скрипт gconftool --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<squirrels> мопед
<squirrels> линукс - мопед
<squirrels> эт ты vonderer верно подметил ))
<vonderer> на велосипеде педали надо постоянно крутить, чтобы ехать - это значит, что велосипед по сравнению с самокатом - кривой?
<squirrels> итак, третья попытка установки...
<vonderer> squirrels, если ты по-китайски читать не умеешь, это значит, что книга на китайском кривая?
<squirrels> даже с правами админа вылетает
<vonderer> алсо, wubi какая-то хренота
<vonderer> давно бы уже нормально установил :)
<[Raiden]> baronos: в начале файла сделай ещё строку #!/bin/bash и потом права на запуск дай
<[Raiden]> и всё
<baronos> зачем wubi использовать, стандартно то куда приятнее)
<squirrels> а встанет без вуби на нтфс?
<vonderer> на нтфс не встанет вообще.
<baronos> [Raiden]: пасиб)
<squirrels> эх
<squirrels> ну значит не судьба
<vonderer> поудивляйся ещё этому :)
<vonderer> что "криво"
<artus> squirrels, а не досуг поставить в виртуалку?
<squirrels> у меня нетбук
<artus> неафига изврат с мегакорявым вуби
<vonderer> artus, не мешай человеку убеждаться в кривизне линуксов :)
<artus> который упадет в течении недели с концами
<squirrels> виртуалка будет аццки тормозить
<artus> vonderer, да я вообще фигею, залезут на кактус, жрут его а потом кричат чт оим колетцо
<artus> squirrels, чееееее???????
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?fqy4az - 1 запуск влево, второй вправо. Пиласоь для иконки на панели.
<[Raiden]> салось*
<artus> squirrels, вочему у меня все летает в виртуалках?
<[Raiden]> )
<squirrels> artus: у меня гиг рама ёпт
<artus> и че ?
<squirrels> чё и чё
<squirrels> уже пробовал
<squirrels> виснет всё кхуам
<artus> squirrels, я на тесты в винду отдавал 160 памяти и крутил там компас
<squirrels> компас я в лесу крутил
<squirrels> в смысле я тебя не понял
<artus> @voice squirrels
<[Raiden]> squirrels: программа такая, cad
<vonderer> а ещё меня веселит, когда предъявляют претензии тут, будто это мы заставляем их линукс ставить :)
<XuMuK> и чтобы было понятно...
<artus> squirrels, еще 1н мат и в баню
<XuMuK> !v | squirrels
<ubuntuhelp> squirrels: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<baronos> усё замутил)) блин весле в бубне, это как рпг, гуляешь по бубну а тут бац квест и начинаешь его выполнять)
<baronos> весело**
<vonderer> baronos, так всё ирл. Просто в линуксах это бывает интересно, как в игре. :)
<squirrels> аок, мат нельзя, не буду
<artus> squirrels, и да, никсы очень себе вполне крутятцо на 256nm памяти, если всякие компизы не включать)
<artus> вобщем 1ну виртуалку на гиге рама можно вполне гонять
<artus> но у тя небось семерка стоит) которая только под себя весь гиг сьедает
<[Raiden]> baronos: ну и ник. Вас там много?  Не удержался от вопроса )
<squirrels> ну фз, ставил vbox и пользоваться этим невозможно
<squirrels> и таки да, семёрка )
<vonderer> я в своё время на 512 в виртуалке винду гонял :)
<artus> аххаха
<artus> squirrels, ну ты понял )
<baronos> [Raiden]: всмысле?))) где нас много?)))
<squirrels> artus: ну она такая няшная
<squirrels> я не смог удержаться
<vonderer> точнее, сначала на 512 в виртмашине линукса гонял, потом пересел на винду
<artus> squirrels, она унылая
<vonderer> на линукса*
<vonderer> и гонял уже винду :)
<squirrels> няшная :р
<vonderer> винда няшная
<vonderer> в ней есть аэро!
<vonderer> :)
<squirrels> ^__^
<XuMuK> у меня дуалбут) я ничо не гоняю)
<[Raiden]> baronos: не так прочел, кино ещё смотрю )
<vonderer> XuMuK, я тоже с дуалбутом в итоге :) ачо, неплохая игровая платформа.
<[Raiden]> ну в общем как pirat и pirates
<artus> XuMuK, дуалбут зло) форточки если держать то на отдельном винте )
<XuMuK> vonderer, вот именно!!)) и только)
<artus> и то он достанетцо только когда выйдет 3й массэфект )
<XuMuK> ну ещё флеш и фотошоп)
<baronos> ппц, вылезло окно ввода пароля а я от смеха в конце еще скобки пихаю и думаю а че не правильно то))
<[Raiden]> вуби мб зло. Всетаки убунта в имидже не будет такой же шустрой
<[Raiden]> может повлиять это на ощущения как бы )
<XuMuK> artus, да если бы было так просто воткнуть второй винт в ноут)
<[Raiden]> 2 винта или 2 лог. диска по сути 1 фиг
<[Raiden]> работаем всеравно с разделами, хардварный уровень ниже
<squirrels> делить диск, когда и так места нет - зло
<vonderer> у меня вообще линукса стоят на диске с виндой, если по размерам смотреть :)
<vonderer> винде 130 гигов отдано, линуксам - 10 :)
<vonderer> *230
<vonderer> что-то я очепятываюсь и оговариваюсь
<[Raiden]> ну значит винде 230, а линуксу 10+230 :)
<vonderer> неа
<vonderer> я виндовые диски не монтирую :)
<vonderer> у меня хомяк на терабайтнике :3
<[Raiden]> ясно
<vonderer> *разделы
<vonderer> ._.
<vonderer> а ещё админ лол
<squirrels> OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'C:\\ubuntu\\install\\ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso'
<squirrels> вот оно чо
<squirrels> причём файл этот создан..
<artus> squirrels, 6,0G это корень во всеми темпами и варами так отелся за год, и там еще живет кеш сквида на гиг, если почистить то системе надо гига 4ре и гиг сверху про запас )
<[Raiden]> Permission  - права, то что файл существует пофиг.
<[Raiden]> если бы его небыло было бы: not found
<squirrels> так и права админу дадены
<[Raiden]> а кто строку пишет?
<squirrels> это лог вуби
<artus> вуби такая вуби)
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> Я не пользовался. Думаю что это как-то связан ос правами винды
<squirrels> хм.. не может же вуби запустить неадминский тред
<squirrels> ща побубню
<[Raiden]> в вин7 же uak , если ты админ, ещё не значит что ты админ
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> а отрезать от диска с виндой раздел нельзя?
<[Raiden]> разрешение надо
<aleksei`> надопросто админаучёткуразблочить вwin7
<aleksei`> в консоли net user Administrator /active:yes
<[Raiden]> лучше не парить мозг и сделать разделы. 8гб вполне хватит для посмотра на / и своп мегов 512
<[Raiden]> а так, ещё не посмтавил, уже какие-то вубиньюансы с правами - кому это надо?
<[Raiden]> и главное вопрос скорее по винде чем по линукс )
<XuMuK> ну)
<baronos> acronis disk director качай и отрезай раздел)
<XuMuK> за сподвиги к пиратству бан если чо...
<squirrels> ну да.. вуби запускает pyrun.exe, который явно не имеет админских привелегий
<squirrels> идиотизм
<vonderer> я тут попробовал отресайзить нтфс раздел партедом
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1783252
<vonderer> всё ок отработало!
<vonderer> я даже не ожидал
<squirrels> отключу-ка uac
<squirrels> это вряд ли поможет, но вдруг!
<artus> squirrels, отключика венду )
<artus> это точно поможет)
<squirrels> если б я мог
<squirrels> винда программами красна
<baronos>  squirrels: у тебя винда на отдельном разделе стоит или на общем?
<baronos> ооо а что со шрифтом
<artus> squirrels, это тебе так кажетцо
<vonderer> artus, тут по-разному бывает :)
<vonderer> squirrels, какими именно? :)
<artus> baronos,  глюки?
<baronos> artus: наверно
<squirrels> artus: в мире существует всего около 4х приличных синтезаторов рояля
<squirrels> и все под винду )
<squirrels> вру
<squirrels> под мак тоже
<artus> squirrels, ты знаеш, у меня на шкафу ямаховский сентезатор , так вот он как то поприличнее того что под венду )
<squirrels> у него 19 гб семплов 1го инструмента? ;)
<[Raiden]> artus: инитрд почему-то после установки создался гзипнутый. Мне думалось что может тоже будет лзо
<artus> и да, чего-чего, а уж синтезаторы роялей на pc это вообще бред
<[Raiden]> в ядро правда не грузился ещё
<vonderer> коммерческого софта под линукс и вправду не так уж и много
<squirrels> artus: хардверная альтернатива будет стоить $5+
<squirrels> играл я на одном кавае, так мы его троём носили
<artus> [Raiden], такс, собрал, ща поставлю, и затестю
<artus> это ж еще видео собрать надо будет
<squirrels> моя миди-клава весил 30, и то транспортировать проблема
 * sharikoff уже на работе..
<artus> sharikoff, фигаро тум, фигаро тут)
<sharikoff> угу
<vonderer> ну а чо, 40 минут - ок
<vonderer> я 2 часа до работы добираюсь :)
<[Raiden]> artus: внвидию руками ставиш?
<artus> [Raiden], sgfxi
<artus> собирает последние дрова с оффсайта )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> у меня такая ерунда http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2010/12/nvidia.html
<artus> 275.09.07 ща стоят
<vonderer> # pacman -Si nvidia | grep Version
<vonderer> Version        : 275.09.07-1
<vonderer> :3
<XuMuK> Version        : 275.09.07-1
<artus> ну sgfxi автоматом врубает\вырубает все ненужное для того чтоб завелось, ну и как нвидиу так и ати ставит )
<XuMuK> vonderer, :)
<vonderer> ну лол, ты же тоже арчевод :)
<vonderer> XuMuK в смысле :)
<[Raiden]> -1 - это уже версия не нвидии.
<vonderer> ну да
<vonderer> это версия пакета
<[Raiden]> с аура )
<vonderer> нет
<XuMuK> а вот и нет
<vonderer> внутренняя нумерация версий пакета пакмана на случай, если выйдет багфикс для той же версии софтины.
<vonderer> в ауре принцип нумерации пакетов такой же :)
<vonderer> *версий пакетов
<vonderer> спать пора. а низя :(
<squirrels> так, в общем на будущее, оказалось, чтобы решить мою проблему, нужно просто самостоятельно скачать исошку и положить её в папку с вуби
<vonderer> лол
<XuMuK> я фильм досматриваю и баиньки
<vonderer> годный фильм?
<XuMuK> да ничо)
<artus> ладно, бутнемсо проверимс )
<squirrels> чо за фильм
<XuMuK> меняющие реальность
<vonderer> а в оригинале как называется?
<XuMuK> хз)
<XuMuK> ааа
<XuMuK> ща
<vonderer> а то наши надмозги поназывают
<vonderer> хрен разберёшься потом :)
<XuMuK> vonderer, ща, досмотрю, скажу))
<squirrels> Adjustment Bureau
<XuMuK> ага
<XuMuK> оно самое
<squirrels> у меня в вочлисте, да
<squirrels> я щас коломбо пересматриваю
<squirrels> скачал коломбо, а на след. день узнал, что фальк умер
<XuMuK> всё, хепиэнд)
<XuMuK> я спать)
<XuMuK> всем ку)
<vonderer> к слову о надмозгах, да
<vonderer> "Бюро поправок" же ну.
<artus> Linux pc 2.6.39-pf3-ra1 #2 SMP Tue Jul 5 02:31:52 EEST 2011 i686 GNU/Linux ^_^
<squirrels> нуу.. поправка не совсем то
<XuMuK> согласись, пипл на меняющих реальность больше поведецо)
<squirrels> да и не звучит
<XuMuK> artus, поздравляю) и как? быстрее?)
<vonderer> XuMuK, я не пипл, видимо... не ведусь.
<artus> ну грузитцо точно быстрее
<XuMuK> vonderer, все мы пипл...
<vonderer> да-да
<XuMuK> кто бы что не думал
<[Raiden]> artus: жив?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], да вроде
 * [Raiden] тоже ребутнулся
<squirrels> смотрите "красоту по-американски", вот это фильм так фильм
<vonderer> что-то я уже отвык от русских названий лол
<[Raiden]> artus: флэш пускани в фуллскрин, мб сойдет для проверки улучшений
<[Raiden]> или ухудшений
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> или лучше флэш и пару процессов yes , хотя может 1 для начала.
<artus> ну фулхдшки без вдпау терь играют кушая не 25+% а 12% ядра )
<squirrels> мне б так.. фильмы больше 1.5гб нет смысла запускать - тормозят )
<[Raiden]> squirrels: а железо какое?
<squirrels> нетбук, нетбук
<artus> squirrels, эм... 1.4ре гига авишка у меня на телефоне без конвертации играетцо)
<artus> причем труба нифига не наворочаная, n73
<[Raiden]> ясно. Тогда проблема не в скорости, а скорее в выборе задач.
<artus> так что чей то не то с нетбуком у тя )
<squirrels> выборе задач?
<vonderer> приоретизации
<[Raiden]> на полистать яндекс маркет и чаты пофлудить нетбук самое то
<vonderer> или через и? О_о
<squirrels> давно я его брал, для учёбы
<squirrels> через и, ага
<[Raiden]> а какой нетбук?
<[Raiden]> может декодин видюхой есть...
<[Raiden]> нг*
<squirrels> 945 что-то там.. ну, с CoreAVC некоторые фильмы ещё идут худо-бедно
<squirrels> надеюсь на линях есть что-то получше ffdshow
<vonderer> там есть всё, что нужно лол
<vonderer> хотя не
<vonderer> тут уж дело задач
<[Raiden]> )
<vonderer> но вообще да, с видео у меня, как ни странно, в линуксах было намного меньше проблем, чем в винде
<vonderer> VLC и smplayer как-то странно реагируют на аэро :)
<[Raiden]> vonderer: CoreAVC считается 1 из самых быстрых кодеков софтовых
<squirrels> эт да, оно творит чудеса
<[Raiden]> незнаю что может с ним сравниться в лине,  ест ьвариант использования того же coreavc , но не для новичков
<[Raiden]> надо патчить мплейер
<squirrels> суровые советские игрушки, без напильника не поиграться
<[Raiden]> хотя может тот же мплейер и сравнится , пробовать надо )
<[Raiden]> squirrels: ну да, линукс какой-то такой. as is
<squirrels> да у меня 24", мне как бы и не нужно это ваше хэдэ
<squirrels> так, вуби хочет ребут
<vonderer> [Raiden], что, прямтаки со всеми форматами?
 * vonderer съехал крышей и упарывается электронщиной О_о
<[Raiden]> vonderer: с h264 hd
<vonderer> хотя раньше не слушал никогда и вообще испытывал отвращение к большинству представителей О_о
<artus> [Raiden], ну большие пдфки таки шустрее открываеть
<vonderer> [Raiden], а, лол. да, оно же почти что единственное.
<vonderer> в другие форматы не жмут
<[Raiden]> artus: ну и гуд.
<vonderer> хота не, xvid тоже иногда попадается всё ещё :)
<vonderer> *хотя, да
<vonderer> ну вотъ
<vonderer> все спать разбрелись
<vonderer> :(
<artus> неа, тут
<artus> пака еще
<vonderer> вот да, пока ещё тут, а потом тоже свалишь :)
<vonderer> оставишь меня одного тут :)
<artus> такс, как tuxonice правильно прикручивать, никто не знает?
<vonderer> неа
<vonderer> я не знаю :)
<artus> vonderer, тык ты определись)
<vonderer> ну я-то точно не знаю. а за всех говорить не могу :)
<vonderer> а, гибернация... не пользовался никогда :)
<artus> [Raiden], хы,есть бага vboxdrv Failed, trying without DKMS ... failed!
<vonderer> придётся без вбокса :)
<[Raiden]> лечится
<artus> [Raiden], как ?
<[Raiden]> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv  setup
<artus> kvm работают то , но не все нужные виртуалки у меня в нем
<artus> [Raiden], дык этот еррор оттуда )
<[Raiden]> а ещё раз?
<artus> _ dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-4.0 делаю
<[Raiden]> возможно ты отрубил что-то важное. Смотри картинку...
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0705/h_1309825742_fbdc3f89b1.png
<[Raiden]> вбокс у меня с сана, с их репа 4.0.10
<[Raiden]> короче я не зю.
<squirrel> izvinjajus za translit, no.. ja tut taki zapustil wubi... i.. eto.. kak mne uznatj, ustanavlivaetsja ono ili net?
<[Raiden]> гугль ни на тему вбокса и самосборного ядра.
<artus> аххаха
<artus> HZ is not a multiple of 1000, the GIP stuff won't work right!"
<squirrel> or should i speak in English instead
<[Raiden]> artus: лол, я как знал что надо 1000
<artus> вот жеш )))
<[Raiden]> фигня, гугльни про вбокс на всякий и собери ещё. Или там, сборку пусти и спать вали )
<[Raiden]> на шоте у меня uname -a цветной, это сделано альясом и прграммой grc
<artus> таки пересобираю ядро )
<[Raiden]> если скучновато в 1-цветной консоли
<[Raiden]> http://make-linux.blogspot.com/2011/02/grc.html
<artus> [Raiden], оно из ~/.grc/ само подхватит?
<[Raiden]> ну вроде да, я давно делал
<artus> нифига, grc -c ./conf.ifconfig ifconfig , по ходу надо алиасы делать)
<Coldsaw> извиняюсь, можете подсказать - у меня линь на внешнем харде, винда на внутреннем. после ребута я так понимаю адрес винча меняется. как сделать так, чтобы он оставался неизменным?
<artus> или тупо в /etc/grc.conf засунуть
<vonderer> на каком этапе загрузки проблема возникает?
<vonderer> Coldsaw,
<artus> Coldsaw, куда он меняетцо? O_o
<vonderer> чтобы оставался неизменным, надо UUID прописать :)
<Coldsaw> не, с загрузкой все нормально
<[Raiden]> artus: я делал как там описано, потом правда какие-то несколько регекспов окраски правил
<Coldsaw> vonderer, мне сразу все стало понятно))
<[Raiden]> Coldsaw: адрес где?
<[Raiden]> или какой
<[Raiden]> что конкретно меняется?
<Coldsaw> ну например приходится каждый раз заново выбирать папки с музыкой в проигрывателе
<vonderer> что именно меняется
<vonderer> примеры путей покажи
<[Raiden]> значит скорее всег оточка монтирования меняется в /media
<vonderer> [Raiden], они же ж по UUID обзываются, не?
<vonderer> по умолчанию если
<[Raiden]> да, вроде, если нету метки раздела\диска
<Coldsaw> ну да, в медиа /media/82D0C4DED0C4DA15
<[Raiden]> если её создать будет папка такая же как метка
<vonderer> Coldsaw, лучше всего будет создать постоянные точки монтирования в /etc/fstab
<[Raiden]> в gprted label\метку измени
<vonderer> и прописать туда UUID
<vonderer> [Raiden], какбе UUID всегда одинаковый же
<vonderer> если его не устраивают динамически создающиеся каталоги с одними и теми же именами, почему бы не приделать им постоянные точки монтирования с читаемыми именами?
<[Raiden]> варианты короче есть 1. изменить мету, 2. изменять правила удев, 3. прописать в фстаб по метки или uuid
<vonderer> например, /media/windows_C
<[Raiden]> vonderer: Незнаю
<vonderer> я в своё время так и делал :)
<vonderer> правда, тогда автомонтирование было не так прокачено - всё ручками монтировал
<vonderer> или самописными скриптами :)
<squirrel> как переключать раскладку клавы? какими клавишами?
<vonderer> теми, которые задашь в настройках
<[Raiden]> vonderer: ты наверное про постоянные хдд, отсюда идеи про фстаб
<[Raiden]> а у чела сменный
<squirrel> а во, в дебрях нашёл
<[Raiden]> хотя можно конечн озапись создать, с опцией noauto
<vonderer> [Raiden], > у меня линь на внешнем харде, винда на внутреннем.
<squirrel> ну наконец у меня рабочая убунта, юху!
<vonderer> [Raiden], я думал, ему винду монтировать надо
<vonderer> он и UUID от виндового раздела показал
<[Raiden]> vonderer: а как ты узнал? гадаем по ууид?
<vonderer> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul  2 06:22 3FFF0D7A4318F5ED -> ../../sda5 - например, виндовый раздел
<vonderer> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul  2 06:22 2e10fa8e-d4b5-471d-942e-a59a5c11a936 -> ../../sdb1 - ext4
<vonderer> чуем разницу в длине и формате именования? :)
<[Raiden]> Coldsaw: флешки и внешние если надо в 1 папку, надо в общем метку задат ьи всё, типа exthdd1 , и будет всегда монтироваться в exthdd1
<vonderer> а вообще чо гадать
<Coldsaw> мне надо виндовый диск монтировать
<Coldsaw> и вообще я она
<vonderer> вот :)
<vonderer> Coldsaw, пардон. :)
<Coldsaw> да, и я ламер)
<vonderer> мы поняли, да
<vonderer> !fstab | Coldsaw
<ubuntuhelp> Coldsaw: В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<vonderer> !uuid | Coldsaw
<ubuntuhelp> Coldsaw: Чтобы увидеть список устройств/разделов и соответствующие им UUID, выполните в терминале команду « sudo blkid ». По поводу рациональности перехода на UUID в монтировании разделов см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<squirrel> а как ту японский вводить?
<squirrel> тут*
<Coldsaw> спасибо)
<artus> squirrel, カワイヌイ?
<vonderer> squirrel, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=japanese+input+ubuntu
<[Raiden]> ух
<squirrel> та я уже выбрал раскладку
<artus> Coldsaw, эм... вопрос, тебе автоматом надо монтировать?
<squirrel> мне б включить сам ввод
<artus> squirrel, не надо сюды ввобдить японский
<squirrel> artus, ты это к чему вообще?
<[Raiden]> Coldsaw: покажи mount |grep 82D0C4DED0C4DA15
<artus> squirrel, да я так, для общего развития )
<vonderer> мне вот интересно, можно ли как-нибудь реализовать проверку наличия NFS-сервера онлайн и автомонтирование с последующим авторазмонтированием, когда сервер отключается :))
<vonderer> ну, кроме костылей в виде шел-скриптов, которые бы пинговали, а потом поступали соответствующим образом :)
<squirrel> If you are using a newer version of Ubuntu (10.04 LTS or above, at least), you can type Japanese via the program "iBus", which supplies the input methods. Access it in under "System", or start it by pressing Control-Space.
<[Raiden]> vonderer: ну, можешь написат ькостыль на си
<squirrel> что за System?..
<squirrel> ничего не понимаю ._.
<vonderer> ибус
<vonderer> :)
<vonderer> squirrel, это меню такое
<squirrel> где его взять?
<vonderer> в классическом гноме :)
<squirrel> зашибись ._.
<vonderer> [Raiden], чем умничать, мог бы подсказать человеку, где в унити искать меню систем :)
<[Raiden]> vonderer: ?
<vonderer> squirrel, в юнити тоже можно, но я не знаю, где, а комп с линуксами и вбоксами у меня дома, а я на работе :)
<[Raiden]> vonderer: ты послал человека читать про фстаб, вместо  просто смены метки )
<[Raiden]> кто умничает
<squirrel> да я верю, что можно )
<vonderer> [Raiden], смена метки вряд ли помогла бы
<squirrel> тут просто такой интуитивный интерфейс
<vonderer> если у неё они терялись из путей проигрывателя
<[Raiden]> 100% gjvjukf ,s
<[Raiden]> помогла бы
<vonderer> squirrel, в винде не менее интуитивный, чо
<squirrel> чтобы попасть в настройки, нужно нажать на кнопку выключения
<artus> так, собрал, ща будемс проверять )
<sharikoff> тыц тыц
<vonderer> просто к винде ты привык, а этот интерфейс впервые видишь
<squirrel> это конечно да
<sharikoff> белочка? это ты?
<[Raiden]> squirrel: можешь сделать логаут и выбрать  классик сессию, там будет меню система.
<vonderer> мне вот интересно, кто эти люди? приходят на канал, вылетают с канала, пермонентно молча.
<[Raiden]> а в юнити я не шарю, по идее там поиск есть и можно ввесть iBus
<vonderer> а найдёт оно его, латиницей?
<squirrel> а! я понял, в чём дело
<[Raiden]> vonderer: у меня нету юнити и не планируется, поэтому я не стал отвечать, до твоего замечания )
<squirrel> я запускал этот ибус через поиск и жал не читая левую кнопку
<squirrel> в винде Yes всегда слева )
<squirrel> а тут справа
<squirrel> омглол
<vonderer> стандартов интерфейсов не существует лол
<[Raiden]> squirrel: причем не всегда справа гг
<vonderer> и я даже не знаю, к лучшему это или к худшему
<squirrel> raiden: ага, чтоб не ленились читать
<squirrel> прально )
<vonderer> [Raiden], ну почему же, в кедах вроде есть кнопка, чтобы в гтк-софтинах форсировать положение кнопок.
<vonderer> точнее, порядок, чтоб как в кедах было
<vonderer> ну и да, читать - это правильно. я бы вообще рандомно порядок кнопок генерировал :)
<[Raiden]> станвока кде как фикс расположения кнопок - это знаете ли...
<squirrel> так, японского в этом iBus нет
<vonderer> [Raiden], а у тебя разве не кде?
<[Raiden]> я то тут причем? У чела не кде
<artus> [Raiden], вобщем все работает)
<vonderer> там основная разница в том, что в gtk-приложениях по умолчанию один порядок, а в qt - другой, емнип
<[Raiden]> artus: гуд
 * squirrel чота нашёл и ставит какие-то языки
<squirrel> вообще то, что можно панелью задач назвать, неплохо косит под винду
<vonderer> привычка разбираться, что ты ставишь и какое именно, приходит с опытом :)
<vonderer> squirrel, или под OSX
<squirrel> ниюзал
<vonderer> а, не
<vonderer> таскбар да, как в винде
<vonderer> а вот аплеты - это под OSX закос
<vonderer> они очень смешно смотрятся при том, что трей тоже имеется :)
<[Raiden]> боюсь что апплеты для панелей появились раньше чем osx
<vonderer> я имею в виду аплет уведомлений
<vonderer> который убунтушный именно
<vonderer> на котором ещё между иконками расстояния больше, чем в трее :)
<[Raiden]> ясно
<vonderer> всё забываю, как он называется лол
<vonderer> indicator-applet, во
<[Raiden]> vonderer: http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTOpuUyYAg2u-n0mzQdcTcXOC1ifn2R751MvYg0ci4wbT1tG1R4KA
<[Raiden]> http://www.grumz.net/system/files&file=images/Screenshot-GladeOptions.png
<[Raiden]> сравни кнопачки
<vonderer> [Raiden], а версии gtk одинаковые?
<[Raiden]> наверное разные ) но обе - гтк )
<vonderer> но я хз от каких это факторов зависит
<vonderer> я вообще не обращал на это внимания никогда :) привык читать кнопки перед тем, как нажимать. Очень полезная привычка.
<[Raiden]> тут наконец я с тобой согласен
<[Raiden]> как раз в лине это располагает к раздумью )
<vonderer> в виндах я тоже привык читать :)
<vonderer> эникеил в школе для друзей, винды им переставлял :))
<vonderer> да и сейчас меня периодически соседи пытаются к эникейству приспособить ._.
<vonderer> одной особенно няшной даже отказать не всегда получается
<vonderer> хотя виндовый эникейщик из меня, как из говна пуля лол. Я даже от вирусов комп ни разу не чистил. :)
<squirrel> а где тут таск менеджер?
<vonderer> gnome-system-monitor
<vonderer> ну или просто поищи в юнити system monitor
<vonderer> или, если ты суров, есть top.
<vonderer> но он в терминале работает :)
<squirrel> я убиваю процесс, а он никакой ошибки не выдаёт
<[Raiden]> htop  неплохой
<squirrel> блин эта юнити один глюк сплошной
<[Raiden]> а должно выдавать?
<[Raiden]> )
<squirrel> ну раз не может убить
<squirrel> должен хоть пожаловаться мне
<malenkiy_muk> всем привет) купил Nikon Coolpix P7000, но вот не получается RAW экпортировать напрямую с камеры в Darktable )
<vonderer> squirrel, если процесс не убивается мягко (SIGTERM), его можно попытаться убить принудительно (SIGKILL)
<squirrel> так, тут мне один из костылей сообщил, что нужно логаутнуться
<squirrel> приятно, когда с тобой костыли говорят :3
<[Raiden]> если процесс - окно, можешь alt+f2  и набрать xkill потом клик на окно
<vonderer> лол
<malenkiy_muk> так что, никто не сталкивался с проблемой импорта негативов в Darktable?
<vonderer> он походу окно чятика пришиб
<vonderer> malenkiy_muk, я не сталкивался
<vonderer> я вообще фото не занимаюсь :)
<vonderer> за всю жизнь от силы 3 десятка фотографий сделал
<malenkiy_muk> я тоже, даже не фотолюбитель )
<vonderer> и из них штук 5 для проверки функционала мобил и веб-камеры :))
<malenkiy_muk> хых. а как же на память о хороших и теплых деньках?
<vonderer> память - она в голове. А если голову пришибёт, то и фотки не помогут :)
<vonderer> а свою рожу так вообще в зеркале каждое утро наблюдаю ._.
<squirrel> できた! ^^ 凸凹
<squirrel> конечно　не　виндовс　име, но всё же
<vonderer> а я вот не вижу этих ваших китайских символов
<malenkiy_muk> <vonderer> с удивлением? ))
<vonderer> malenkiy_muk, не, чему там удивляться? щетине што ле?
<vonderer> хотя не, вот щетине как раз я бы удивился лол
<squirrel> и как всегда не без бага: японское IME работает и при включенном русском языке
<squirrel> facepalm.jpg
<malenkiy_muk> бгг
<vonderer> вот я не поверю, что это какой-то баг.
<vonderer> скорее всего, ты где-то в настройках накосячил :)
<squirrel> недоработка
<vonderer> а может, просто особенность работы?
<vonderer> ты через ибус включал?
<squirrel> или вон в выпадающих списках нельзя выбирать элементы с помощью клавиатуры
<vonderer> О_о
<squirrel> мелочь, конечно
<vonderer> разве?
<vonderer> а хотя хрен её знает
<vonderer> в убунте может и нельзя :)
<squirrel> ну в окне keyboard layout точно нельзя
<vonderer> надо из любопытства поковырять, как домой вернусь и высплюсь
<vonderer> если не забуду
<squirrel> в общем юнити какашка
<squirrel> гном и то лучше был, насколько я помню его
<vonderer> в этом я с тобой согласен.
<vonderer> но юнити - это только управление окнами и лаунчер
<vonderer> остальное - гном.
<vonderer> я вообще хз, какого хрена его все отдельным де называют
<squirrel> да? хм
<vonderer> весь софт от гнома лол
<vonderer> кроме метасити
<[Raiden]> юнити больше чем вм, выбор и запуск программ, панелька сбоку
<[Raiden]> больше чем метасити
<vonderer> но меньше, чем отдельный де
<vonderer> намного меньше
<[Raiden]> или может быть, если убрать всё кроме юнити, то будет не де
<squirrel> всё ж как-то не продумано.. в винде пуск слева внизу, справа внизу кнопка показать десктоп, справа вверху закрыть окно - т.е. ты просто ширкаешь мышькой в одном из этих направлений и жмёшь кнопку
<[Raiden]> а юнити + гтк софт = де
<squirrel> а тут нижние углы пустые
<squirrel> а по крестику целиться надо
<vonderer> squirrel, непривычно ._.
<vonderer> а не непродуманно
<[Raiden]> squirrel: продуманно = как в винде?
<squirrel> я про то, что нельзя ширк - и нажал
<vonderer> мне, например, в виндах непривычна эта хреновина для сокрытия всех окон справа внизу
<vonderer> что значит ширк - и нажал?
<vonderer> я вот навожу на крестик курсор и нажимаю
<squirrel> хочу окно мышкой закрыть - нужно целиться в x
<vonderer> что в виндах, что в линуксах
<squirrel> а в винде просто в угол мышку
<squirrel> целиться не надо
<vonderer> в какой угол?
<squirrel> в правый верхний, вестимо
<vonderer> экрана?
<squirrel> йеп
<vonderer> ну я просто не понимаю, о чём ты :)
<squirrel> ну или в левый верхний + даблклик
<vonderer> у меня винда ща
<squirrel> ну вот
<squirrel> окно на полный экран?
<vonderer> пытаюсь закрыть, наведя в верхний угол курсор, если не прицелиться - не закрывается, зараза
<vonderer> а, ты про полноэкранное
<vonderer> тогда не знаю :)
<vonderer> я редко их разворачиваю
<squirrel> о_о
<vonderer> ?
<squirrel> у меня всегда развёрнуты
<vonderer> у тебя нетбук
<squirrel> у меня нетбук + 24*
<vonderer> или нет?
<squirrel> 24"
<vonderer> у меня 17" на работе и 21,5" дома
<[Raiden]> тут можно не закрывать, особенн оесли рам есть. Можешь переключиться на другой стол и пусть открытое окно висит хоть месяц
<[Raiden]> нафиг его закрывать ,потом открывать?
<squirrel> тоже верно
<vonderer> а вот виртуальных десктопов мне в винде не хватает :(
<vonderer> дома они ни к чему, а  на работе - нужны
<[Raiden]> в кде кстати окно закрывается если прямо в угол! Из вас плейер с видео закрыл.
<vonderer> только панорама фф спасает :)
<squirrel> я никогда не открывал столько программ, что мне был бы нужен дополнительный десктоп
<squirrel> впрочем кому-то это пригодится )
<vonderer> дело не в количестве, а качестве :)
<vonderer> разделение окон по задачам - это очень клёво
<squirrel> хм..
<squirrel> при перетаскивании файла альт-таб не работает
<vonderer> пока в супорте работал - держал рабочие окна на одном десктопе, личные - на другом.
<[Raiden]> squirrel: тебе надо ещё кде увидеть. С ним другие проблемы бывают, но оно больше по виндовс вею построено. Панелька внизу по умолч,  кнопки на окнах справа и т.д.
<vonderer> вполне вероятно :)
<vonderer> [Raiden], виндовс больше под кде построен //fixed
<[Raiden]> )
<vonderer> где-то даже прикольные статьи были, сравнивающие KDE4 и win7
<vonderer> точнее, даже с вистой
<squirrel> как тут драг-н-дроп реализован?
<vonderer> а вообще разбираться, кто откуда заимствовал идеи - неблагодарное дело
<vonderer> squirrel, криво. особенно если между софтом на разных тулкитах/из разных де.
<squirrel> о-ох..
<vonderer> то есть по большей части работает, но может и не работать :)
<vonderer> опять же, с альт-табом хз
<vonderer> я очень редко им пользуюсь, опять же
<squirrel> хм
<vonderer> cp filename /path/to/dir - и ок :)
<squirrel> есть ещё способы?
<vonderer> или mv, не суть
<squirrel> а, ты про д-н-д
<vonderer> я командную строку использую
<squirrel> я тоже раньше не юзал д-н-д, но уж больно удобно стало в семёрке, даже десктоп по альт-табу доступен )
<vonderer> squirrel, вполне вероятно, что это только в юнити не работает
<squirrel> верно
<vonderer> но не исключено, что и в метасити не будет :)
<squirrel> это.. а я могу, скажем, поставить гном поверх всего этого дела?
<[Raiden]> альт+таб я вообще не юзаю, мышевоз и выбор окон через экспо или скале ну или по панельке
<[Raiden]> ну ваще юзаю, но редко
<vonderer> [Raiden], дело вкуса. кто-то вообще мышу не трогает и пользуется тайловым/фреймовым вм
<squirrel> я почти и
<squirrel> сключительно альт-табом
<squirrel> я вообще клавиатурный
<[Raiden]> я двигаю мышу в правый левый угол и всплывают все окна со всех столов
<squirrel> юзаю оперу - потому что там есть шифт+стрелочки
<[Raiden]> и клик по нужному
<vonderer> squirrel, значит, если разберёшься в линуксах, рискуешь полюбить их всей душой лол
<vonderer> только тут есть тайловые/фреймовые вм, которые позволяют мышь вообще не трогать
<vonderer> в сочетании с firefox+vimperator/pentadactyl вообще сказка
<squirrel> это вряд ли..
<[Raiden]> засиделся, пока
<squirrel> я из тех, кто, беря кисточки в руки, не хочет учиться рисовать, но хочет красивую картину
<vonderer> отторжение - это первая реакция на что-то кардинально новое, кстати.
<vonderer> многие линуксоиды через такое проходили
<squirrel> то есть я скорее заюзаю что-нить попроще, но что быстрее даст результат
<squirrel> плохая черта
<vonderer> но что-то же тебя толкнуло на использование линукса?
<squirrel> безделье
<vonderer> тоже сойдёт :)
<squirrel> честно :)
<vonderer> безделье ни на что не толкает обычно само по себе
<vonderer> только в сочетании, например, с любопытством
<squirrel> у меня сейчас в личной жизни проблемы
<squirrel> пытаюсь отвлечься
<squirrel> пью бромазепам и ставлю убунту
<squirrel> чем не эскапизм
<vonderer> побори отторжение и, возможно, даже увлечёшься :)
<squirrel> ..ну ещё люблю срачи про линукс
<squirrel> :3
<squirrel> как бы так сделать, чтобы этот долбаный ланчпад не убирался..
<vonderer> кто?
<squirrel> лаунчер*
<squirrel> фигня эта слева
<vonderer> а, понял
<vonderer> по идее, должно где-то настраиваться. хотя может и нет
<squirrel> эт скорее вопрос риторический
<vonderer> опять же, сейчас тебе ничем помочь не могу - сижу на работе, а тут винда
<vonderer> и никакого вбокса
<squirrel> я тут единственный на юнити как я понимаю )
<vonderer> ну нас тут судя по всему вообще двое всего :)
<squirrel> ыхыхы да
<vonderer> а так да - большинство, пожалуй, постоянных посетителей канала не пользуются убунту, а те, кто пользуется - не использует юнити
<squirrel> а есть что-нибудь помимо убунты, что встанет на нтфс, как вуби?
<vonderer> на нтфс ставить линукса - это изврат
<vonderer> если вообще возможно
<squirrel> убунта стоит же, не жалуется
<squirrel> нтфс кажется помощнее будет extа
<vonderer> потому что для служебных целей используются определённые возможности фс.
<squirrel> или что там сейчас в почёте..
<vonderer> я не сравнивал. при работе с NTFS линукс довольно жёстко наседает на процессор, например
<sharikoff> господа
<vonderer> %
<vonderer>  то есть "?"
<sharikoff> никто не помнит номера AS  серые
<vonderer> я даже не знаю, что это :)
<sharikoff> для серого использования внутри локалок
<squirrel> я тоже не знаю, что это
<sharikoff> двоечники =)
<vonderer> squirrel, алсо, NTFS не поддерживает некоторый функционал по разграничению прав пользователей, или оно там реализовано иначе
<vonderer> sharikoff, просвети что ли
<vonderer> хоть расшифруй, что за AS
<sharikoff> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%D0%B2%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B0_(%D0%98%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82)
<vonderer> а то "я случайно полную бутылку колы" :)
<Coldsaw> спасибо за помощь))
<ninezerozero> Йухухухух!11
<vonderer> Coldsaw, разобралась? теперь проигрыватель не забывает пути?
<Coldsaw> vonderer, да)
<vonderer> sharikoff, а вообще сетевое админство - это не про меня, так что мне простительно. :)
<sharikoff> ладно приболтал
<vonderer> а squirrel тут вообще от безделия :)
<sharikoff> прощен =)
<ninezerozero> ребята. а вы чо не спите?
<sharikoff> мы уже работаем во всю
<vonderer> я и sharikoff - работаем :) а остальные не знаю
<sharikoff> 11 часов утра емае
<vonderer> у меня 6 лол
<ninezerozero> e vtyz 8/
<vonderer> как-то серо, кстати, на улице, хоть и рассвело. опять по дождю ехать ._.
<ninezerozero> у меня 8. а где это 11?
<Coldsaw> у меня 8)
<sharikoff> в иркутске
<squirrel> а вот ещё вам про юнити. в хчате скроллбар находится в паре пикселей от правого края - значит, опять целиться приходится
<ninezerozero> м.
<squirrel> 6 утра ) ещё не ложился
<sig_wall> sharikoff: 11 часов - иркутск?
<sig_wall> аа
<sharikoff> =)
<Coldsaw> я за прошедшие 2 суток спала часов 5
<vonderer> Coldsaw, сессия?
<sharikoff> Coldsaw, заставь себя
<squirrel> vonderer, где живём?
<vonderer> дефолт-сити
<ninezerozero> Coldsaw: зачем так мучаешь себя?
<sig_wall> у меня на компе всегда московское :)
<squirrel> как это 6 тогда о_о
<squirrel> а.. у меня 5
<vonderer> в Москве ща 6 утра
<vonderer> вообще-то :)
<Coldsaw> vonderer, не, я не студентка
<squirrel> это убунту часы неправильно показывает
<squirrel> !"!!!!
<squirrel> баг на баге
 * ninezerozero почесал репу
<vonderer> squirrel, это бывает. там по умолчанию в UTC время вообще
<sig_wall> хз, когда в биосе время в utc, убунта вседа правильно время кажет
<Coldsaw> да просто так получилось -__- скоро лягу.. может быть
<sig_wall> ибо никаких переводов при задании часового пояса не нужно
<vonderer> sig_wall, у меня дуалбут, так что у меня это неприменимо
<vonderer> ну либо костыли в винде городить
<squirrel> вот уж хз что там у меня в биосе )
<sig_wall> венда кстати умеет utc-время, просто иногда настройки теряются :(
<squirrel> кстати, а как мне до compizа добраться?
<ninezerozero> это как мне до него добраться.
<squirrel> оно поставлено
<squirrel> а вот как его включить..
<squirrel> где тут програм файлс ._.
<ninezerozero> 8о
<ninezerozero> squirrel: 8о
<vonderer> squirrel, вот на виртуальную фс гнать не надо
<ninezerozero> 8о 8о 8о
<squirrel> э-э?
<vonderer> может, что-то и криво в линуксах, но точно не организация каталогов
<squirrel> каталогов?
<vonderer> /usr/lib - либы, /usr/share - общие файлы, /usr/bin - бинарники и скрипты
<vonderer> всё разложено аккуратно и находится легко. а не как в винде - в одном каталоге свалка из разных форматов
<sig_wall> man hier, да
<squirrel> т.е. баш был прав
<squirrel> размазывает программы по всему диску..
<vonderer> и вообще, я собирался поставить радио
<vonderer> :)
<vonderer> не по диску - а по файловой системе
<vonderer> в которую несколько дисков может быть примонтировано
<squirrel> ну да, да..
<squirrel> так как мне компиз найти?
<vonderer> а что тебе именно нужно?
<squirrel> да чтоб лаунчер не убирался
<vonderer> юнити использует компиз, если что :)
<ninezerozero> squirrel: ты стебешься что ли?
<vonderer> а. настройки нужны
<squirrel> интернет говорит это в компизе где-то..
<vonderer> ninezerozero, лучше помоги ему настроить компиз
<vonderer> чтобы лаунчер в юнити не убирался
<sharikoff> в сраку компиз
<sharikoff> и иксы
<vonderer> :э
<sharikoff> вы чо не десантники что ли? никаких иксов только терминал
<squirrel> что это вообще - иксы?
<vonderer> правильно, осваивай консоль
<vonderer> squirrel, иксы - это графический сервер
<vonderer> подсистема, в которой отображаются окна и их содержимое
<squirrel> сервер о_о
<vonderer> ну да
<squirrel> типа.. половина гуя?
<vonderer> примерно как EXPLORER в винде
<vonderer> не половина, а основа
<squirrel> ага..
<squirrel> а гном - то, что работает на этой основе?
<ninezerozero> чо я ему объясню, сам не могу включить на виртуалке. ;D
<vonderer> грубо говоря - да
<squirrel> гм.. я-асно
<squirrel> если что, я понимаю что вопросы тупые, можно не отвечать
<sharikoff> да ладно не скромничай
<sharikoff> при желании ответы на них можно найти самому в нете
<squirrel> я потому и говорю, что можно не отвечать
<vonderer> :)
<squirrel> :3
<sharikoff> тогда зачем спрашивать
<squirrel> делать мне нечего
<squirrel> 6 утра а я не ложился
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> тебе помочь?
<sharikoff> лечь спать
<vonderer> у меня 3 часа от смены осталось, спать рубит. так что могу поотвечать :)
<ninezerozero> уложите меня лучше.
<squirrel> да лично в руки тебе б двустволку вложил
<vonderer> ну вот, удар банхаммером предлагают как панацею
<ninezerozero> vonderer: два в восьмой степени!
<vonderer> тебе не стыдно, sharikoff?
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> кому не спицца?
<squirrel> я в прямом смысле
<vonderer> ninezerozero, неинтересный вопрос :(
<squirrel> хм.. нашёл в настройках юнити настройку main menu
<squirrel> вот только в юнити нет main menu...
<sig_wall> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<squirrel> а как мне на c:\ попасть?
<squirrel> куда оно примонтировалось?
<sig_wall> ты имеешь ввиду первый раздел винды?
<The_MEk1> а ты его монтировал?
<squirrel> у меня тут вуби
<squirrel> должен был куда-то примонтировать
<vonderer> смотри вывод команды mount
<squirrel> и раздел тут всего один
<vonderer> или зайди в компьютер
<vonderer> там вроде в наутилусе есть такая закладка
<squirrel> вывод команды маунт.. хыхы
<squirrel> а куда её ввести? xd
<sig_wall> скорее всего wubi монтирует только на этапе initrd, а после монтирования / оно недоступно
<vonderer> squirrel, в терминал, вестимо
<vonderer> в линуксах командная строка - это удобный и эффективный инструмент для решения массы задач разной степени сложности
<sharikoff> любой степени
<vonderer> а не корявый пережиток прошлого, как в винде
<sharikoff> в винде повершелл подбирается
<vonderer> да, любой степени сложности :)
<vonderer> ну павершел - это павершел
<vonderer> хотя родной синтаксис у него какой-то совершенно зверский
<sharikoff> там даже ls есть
<sharikoff> =)
<ninezerozero> 42!
<squirrel> так, нашёл )
<sharikoff> http://tinyurl.ru/ieqz
<vonderer> ninezerozero, а тебя вообще никто не спрашивал
<vonderer> :)
<sharikoff> учите
<squirrel> минуты 3 глядел в вывод команды mount
<vonderer> на всякий случай
<vonderer> !pastebin
<ubuntuhelp> pastebin — это сервис для показа больших текстов, чтобы Вам не флудить на канале. Ubuntu pastebin на http://paste.ubuntu.com (убедитесь, что вы даете нам URL для вашего паста)
<squirrel> этим всем программам надо режим "для простого пользователя"
<vonderer> squirrel, до убунты простым пользователям в линуксах было ещё сложнее :)
<squirrel> чтобы эти кракозябры можно было переваривать )
<vonderer> на самом деле, даже для этого есть графические приблуды
<vonderer> gnome-disk-чтототам, емнип
<squirrel> да и в графических приблудах тоже непоняток куча
<vonderer> просто я не помню их названий, и предустановлены ли они в убунте
<vonderer> это нормально. посади непривычного к винде пользователя за винду - у него тоже их будет масса :)
<squirrel> ну не скажи
<squirrel> если знать терминологию - всё достаточно понятно
<vonderer> на самом деле, гномотулза для работы с диском очень клёвый и понятный вывод показывает
<vonderer> я не помню, где её искать :)
<squirrel> и хелп такой, что полный даун поймёт
<vonderer> тю. если знать терминологию, то и в линуксах тоже всё ок
<squirrel> ну вот смотри
<vonderer> а вывод mount довольно логичный - что куда тип опции
<squirrel> в настройках ибуса есть вкладка advanced
<squirrel> там: keyboard layout: (тик) use system keyboard layout
<squirrel> вот что эта галка делает? -_-
<vonderer> ума не приложу
<squirrel> вот и я..
<vonderer> я не знаю языков со сложной письменностью
<vonderer> только русский и английский :)
<vonderer> ещё несколько слов в португальском и французском узнаю :))
<squirrel> я знаю японский, но при чём тут "системная расладка" и что это вообще такое - "системная раскладка" - я не знаю
<ninezerozero> все он знает.
<ninezerozero> белки от природы существа сообразительные.
<vonderer> kjk
<vonderer> лол
<Coldsaw> люди тоже
<Coldsaw> некоторые
<vonderer> ^ это должно произноситься со вселенской печалью в голосе
<squirrel> так, я, кажется, догодался
<vonderer> великолепно, ящитаю :)
<squirrel> дога*
<sharikoff> даго*
<Coldsaw> да, я специально отделила "некоторые"
<Coldsaw> догадался
<ninezerozero> догодолся
<squirrel> ели включить "использование системной раскладки", то при активировании ибуса он включается несмотря на то, что текущий язык не соответсвует методу ввода
<vonderer> что-то с меня все денег захотели. один провайдер, другой провайдер ._.
<squirrel> при этом он никак это не афиширует..
<vonderer> степень удобства настройки и документированности фичи напрямую зависит от её популярности обычно :)
<squirrel> кстати скроллбары виделю в юнити?
<squirrel> полоска оранжевая, подводишь мышку, появляется ползунок
<vonderer> насчёт юнити - не знаю, а вот в gtk2 в убунте последней скролбары просто великолепные
<vonderer> такими они должны быть.
<vonderer> появляться только в случае необходимости, всё остальное время не занимая экранного места
<squirrel> идея ничего, но уж больно легко промахнуться и по файлу попасть
<vonderer> оно только появилось.
<squirrel> я так уже чуть пару папок не туда перетащил
<vonderer> надо дождаться, пока обкатают и допилят.
<squirrel> угу
<squirrel> идея сама труъ
<vonderer> жаль, оно бывает только для GTK2 и нормально отображается только при использовании композитинга ._.
<squirrel> но!
<squirrel> за саму полоску перетаскивать нельзя
<vonderer> и правильно
<squirrel> нет, неправильно
<vonderer> зачем? полоска слишком узкая энивей
<squirrel> приходится снова целиться
<vonderer> она как индикатор работает и ок
<vonderer> ммм. размер попап-хандлера ок
<squirrel> если окно на весь экран, то опять же - мышкой в сторону и тащи
<vonderer> мне не приходилось целиться
<squirrel> не глядя
<squirrel> а тут - целься
<vonderer> а. ну я хз. надо, кстати, проверить, как kde работает с развёрнутыми на весь экран окнами
<vonderer> тут просто особенность оконного менеджера ещё. он может полностью окно разворачивать, а может ещё границу оставлять
<squirrel> ага
<squirrel> я бы сделал просто самоубирающуюся полосу прокрутки
<vonderer> ну они попытались это дело совместить с кнопками из скроллбара
<vonderer> типа вниз-вверх
<squirrel> точно, не заметил
<vonderer> короче, задумка хороша, а реализацию ещё пилить и пилить
<squirrel> да
<squirrel> линукс, так кажется, всегда такой
<squirrel> то тут, то там недопилен
<squirrel> выпускали бы устаревшие, но допиленные версии
<vonderer> это убунта, детка
<vonderer> она всегда такая. пользуйся LTS
<vonderer> последний 10.04
<vonderer> софт подустаревший, но относительно стабильный
<vonderer> !LTS
<ubuntuhelp> LTS — долгосрочная поддержка. LTS релизы операционной системы Ubuntu поддерживаются с момента выпуска 3 года для desktop редакции и 5 лет для серверной редакции.
<squirrel> оу.. хм
<squirrel> а это имеет смыслу
<vonderer> sharikoff, а почему бот не пишет номер текущий LTS?
<vonderer> непорядок!
<vonderer> :)
<squirrel> наверное завтра и поставлю
<squirrel> а пока посмотреть полуфильму и спать
<vonderer> ещё стабильнее - дебиан
<vonderer> но он не настолько юзерфрендли, как убунта :)
<squirrel> главное чтоб настройки не были в меню выключения системы
<squirrel> ибо это ащеппц
<vonderer> там нет юнити
<squirrel> юху
<squirrel> попробовал файл послать на телефон через синезубку
<squirrel> телефон нашёл, но выдал ошибку 111
<squirrel> никакого объяснения, никакой кнопки хелп
<squirrel> ну блин!
<squirrel> три цифры - это всё, что может сказать программа?
<vonderer> спроси гугл, што ле
<squirrel> ээх
<squirrel> печально всё это
<squirrel> пойду я
<malenkiy_muk> начальнику срочно понадобился корпоративный сайт. и это за 4-е дня, до отпуска.
<vonderer> а намекнуть, что за 4 дня сайт не сделаешь?
<malenkiy_muk> просто этот вопрос поднимался давно) пол года назад. но вроде как забылось.
<vonderer> долбаный недосып... что-то бошка болеть начала.
<malenkiy_muk> а тут понимаешь ли, я должен за это время хоть что-то сделать. так вот думаю, может на друпале?
<vonderer> я тебе как бывший сотрудник техподдержки хостинга скажу
<vonderer> главное - не на битриксе
<vonderer> :)
<Coldsaw> у меня уже не болит голова) вчера переболела х)
<malenkiy_muk> боже упаси )
<vonderer> я вчера с ночной смены бодрячком вернулся
<vonderer> а перед этой не выспался вот
<Coldsaw> ну правда она наверно болела изза 14 ляпок
<Coldsaw> ну не суть важно
<malenkiy_muk> ляпок? хапок? напасиков? сколько словообразований =)
<Coldsaw> да вообще
<ninezerozero> на вордпрессе.
<ninezerozero> однозначно.
<vonderer> кому-то и вордпресса за глаза
<vonderer> всё от конторы зависит :)
<ivan2> Что, не спим?
<vonderer> вот честное слово
<vonderer> через полтора часа свалю высыпаться :)
<The_MEk1> эмм...
<The_MEk1> как это вышел?
<ninezerozero> где чо?
<shenmue> и по чём?
<Coldsaw> блин, надо спать ложиться
<Coldsaw> я даже не заметила что пол часа одну и ту же песню слушаю
<shenmue> а я по 8 часов слушаю восмичасовые мелодии и как то считаю что это нормально
<Coldsaw> ну песня 4 минуты длится х)
<ninezerozero> jillsmitt знает что нужно слушать и в каком количестве!
<jillsmitt> ninezerozero: здорово
<jillsmitt> мои соседи слушаю хорошую музыку...
<jillsmitt> не важно хотят они этого или нет
<shenmue> =)
<Coldsaw> лучше не знать что слушают мои соседи х)
<Henoxek> а мои соседи слушают попсу вроде этой http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc3e_7qEAuA =(((
<shenmue> выходим на лестницу, шелк рубильник, уходим с лестницы. у соседей нет звука...
<Coldsaw> мои соседи даже ремонт заканчивают кгда я Suicide Silence включаю ))
 * jillsmitt graveworm - timeless соседям утречком для заряда положительной энергией перед рабочим днем
<Coldsaw> а по-моему очень даже хорошо такое с утра)
<ninezerozero> у меня, например, эти рубильники, по которым щелк бы, находятся у меня в квартире.
<ninezerozero> вот как быть моим соседям?
<Coldsaw> хотя что нибудь наподобие Am I Blood - Are You Alive с утра получше идет
<Coldsaw> ninezerozero, переезжать)
<sharikoff> оффтопим?
<sharikoff> хулиганы
<ninezerozero> дак скучненько.
<ninezerozero> да не, я не злоупотребляю.
<ninezerozero> терпением соседей. они ведь тоже человеки.
<Coldsaw> ну а почему бы и не пооффтопить
<Coldsaw> все равно никому не мешаем
<vonderer> Coldsaw, это артус банхаммером размахивать любит.
<vonderer> даже когда никто никому не мешает
<Coldsaw> ну пичалька, чо
<vonderer> ну если совсем прижимают злые опы тут, всегда есть #linuxtalks :)
<vonderer> там обо всём, кроме аниме можно.
<vonderer> об аниме тоже можно, но в отсутствие грина :)
<Coldsaw> я все равно не фанатка аниме)
<Coldsaw> а для планшета надо какие либо дрова ставить?
<vonderer> смотря для какого
<vonderer> некоторые изкоробки отлично работают, некоторым требуется хороший пинок :)
<vonderer> я, например, для сеструхиного Bamboo pen&touch собирал дрова
<Coldsaw> ну у меня Genius
<Coldsaw> на сайте фак есть по настройке)
<vonderer> а эти ZNC ваши, они что, типа гейтов?
<sharikoff> типа прокси
<sharikoff> всегда онлайн
<baronos> можно ли клавишу на забиндить сслыку?
<baronos> щас перефразирую))
<baronos> можно ли на клавишу забиндить сслыку чтоб открывалась интернет страница?
<R[`]> можно
<shenmue> разрешаю
<Coldsaw> ыы
<Snowdrift> подскажите как откатить Nvidia драйвер на 260.xx.xx
<Snowdrift> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<R[`]> baronos: http://kpaxmajl.livejournal.com/95647.html
<baronos> то есть надо скрипт написать, а потом его воткнуть на клавишу?
<R[`]> прогу можно, есть одна неплохая, там не тока приложение мона биндить, но и скрипты, а вскриптах что душа пожелает
<R[`]> название не подскажу, гугли или ищи в репах по слову key shot run и т.д.
<Resager> надеюсь вас и gconf-editor полностью устроит
<alexzulu[m]> Шалом.
<Resager> утра
<shenmue> кю
<ninezerozero> лямбда
<alexzulu[m]> shenmue, не ругайся.:)
<alexzulu[m]> Когда в обществе нет цветовой градации штанов. В этом обществе нет смысла.:)
<novns> s/. В/, в/
<Resager> Кстати,с регулярными выражениями здесь кто-нибудь близко дружит? Как вытащить нод div из html, но учитывая что закрывающих </div> много как внутри, так и снаружи нода, но их количество определено. м?
<novns> для этого лучше использовать нормальный парсер
<Resager> хм
<novns> но регулярными выражениями можно, но неудобно
<Resager> там же есть циклы?
<novns> причём здесь циклы
<Resager> ну чтобы внутренние <div </div> отсеять
<novns> что нужно-то?
<Resager> нод DIV целиком вынуть
<novns> взять содержимое конкретного <div> вместе со всем, что внутри?
<Resager> да. причём этот div имеет уникальные параметры
<novns> использовать парсер, он вернёт hnml в в виде дерева
<Resager> как то: <div city="mycity17">
<Resager> хм
<Resager> печаль, что нельзя именно регуляркой
<novns> libxml2, короче
<Resager> спасибо
<novns> или expat, но там больше ручной работы
<novns> он дерево не отдаёт готовое, а вызывает коллбэки
<Resager> на Qt тогда для дерева есть другие решения для парсинга дерева... но я хотел реализовать именно на регулярке..
<novns> не представляю, как подсчитать регулярными выражениями все внутренние <div>
<novns> собственно, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/286104/regex-find-content-of-div-by-id-with-nested-divs
<Resager> novns: ну тупо перечеслением если... но это конечно топорно
<novns> Resager, не, если точно известно кличество, то можно легко
<Resager> ну да, но это топорно
<novns> ?{сколько их там}
<novns> *количество
<Resager> вот значит как цикл оформить
<Resager> спасибо
<sharikoff> show ip os databaseопять хулиганим?
<sharikoff> упс
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl, тут?
<baronos> всё оказалось просто с назначением клавиш ))) ыы я счастлив)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: ага
<inkvizitor68sl> упс...
<inkvizitor68sl> ну короче я пришел
<sharikoff> как там дела наши скорбные?
<sharikoff> тихо?
<ninezerozero> тихо в лесу
<ninezerozero> только не спит 900.
<Amfitomin> äåíü äîáðûé,åñèò êòî?
<ubuntuhelp> Amfitomin! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<ninezerozero> привет.
<ninezerozero> Amfitomin: bad codepage, dude.
<Coldsaw> привет
<sharikoff> Coldsaw, фотку покажи =)
<ninezerozero> да-да!
 * sharikoff у скучно..
<ninezerozero> покажииии!
<Coldsaw> ахахах
<Coldsaw> я ж у вас фоток не прошу :D
<ninezerozero> а ты проси.
<sharikoff> я могу показать
<ninezerozero> я тоже. но тольк когда дома буду.
<ghost_> Кто в конкурсе статей участвует?
<sharikoff> на лучший стишок?
<ghost_> xD
<Coldsaw> чуть позже
<chapt> вообще интересно было бы статьи почитать
<chapt> что там уже наваяли, наверняка много полезного можно будет узнать
<sharikoff> это где
<sharikoff> Coldsaw, все. позже наступило
<ghost_> konkurs.ubuntu.ru
<sharikoff> круто
<sharikoff> у меня есть подходящая статья
<sharikoff> http://sharikoff.me/archives/217
<sharikoff> вот
<chapt> что то пока ничего интересного на конкурсе не увидел
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: никто сайт не делает, вдски я продал всем кому смог
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас есть почти целый сервер в запасе
<sharikoff> ура
<inkvizitor68sl> разверну там слейв и запасной почтовик
<inkvizitor68sl> а чего ура то?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl, а с впнами?
<inkvizitor68sl> на новые серверы всё улетает... сейчас они снизили цену на установку, нужно активизироваться
<applypc> подскажите плз как сделать чтобы создаваемые пользователем ubuntu файлы были сразу c ljcnegjv 777
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: тишина пока что с впнами
<applypc> доступом
<inkvizitor68sl> applypc: man umask
<applypc> спс
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl, мде..
<Amfitomin> день добрый
<sharikoff> прив
<Coldsaw> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: а чего мде) ?
<sharikoff> Coldsaw, уже все сроки вышли =)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: сайт пилить
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl, наступает черный день..
<inkvizitor68sl> надо пилить сайт
<Amfitomin> подскажите плиз а можно ли поставить и хр и убунту на один комп?я еще нуб и только собрался ставить убунту!
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: какой черный день?
<sharikoff> у меня
<inkvizitor68sl> Amfitomin: можно, если хр поставить первой
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: а чего такое-то оО
<sharikoff> надо полтора человека отправить к родителям а нима на шо.. самолет десятого -получка питнаццатого
<Coldsaw> sharikoff чо ж тебе неимется то ))
<sharikoff> просто..
<AmfitominUA> заработало
<ninezerozero> Coldsaw: а ты брюнетка?
<ninezerozero> Coldsaw: а каким цветом глаза? а рост какой?
<sharikoff> ninezerozero, я брюнетка
<Coldsaw> -__-
<AmfitominUA>  я извеняюсь.вот у меня щас стоит хр,я скачал убунту,я щас могу смело ставить сверху хр убунту?я правильно понял?
<inkvizitor68sl> !pm > AmfitominUA
<ubuntuhelp> AmfitominUA, please see my private message
<applypc> inkvizitor68sl а можно пример? чтобы установить на все папки в папке включая начальную папку
<inkvizitor68sl> я на работу поехал
<sharikoff> chmod -R
<applypc> man umask мне надо чтобы создаваемые файлы были 777
<applypc> ани уже существующие
<ninezerozero> sharikoff: я тоже. глаза у меня карие.
<Coldsaw> ninezerozero, нет, я какого то непонятного рыжеватого цвета. глаза серо-зеленые. рост 170
<AmfitominUA> мне даст кто-нибудь ответ?пожалуста
<sharikoff> у меня 187 в холке
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> ладно
<sharikoff> оффтоп стоп
<sharikoff> я же оп как никак
<sharikoff> AmfitominUA, да
<Coldsaw> хорошо)
<sharikoff> Coldsaw, ссыль с фоткой приму в приват =)
 * AmfitominUA slaps sharikoff around a bit with a large trout
<AmfitominUA> спасибо
<applypc> AmfitominUA, да можеш
<applypc> XD
<sharikoff> @kick AmfitominUA  послапай меня еще разок
<applypc> шарикоф!? можеш ответить?
<sharikoff> не а
<sharikoff> я не знаю
<applypc> жаль
<sharikoff> applypc, а ман не помогает?
<applypc> я не врубаю просто
<sharikoff> ты читай вдумчиво
<applypc> в консоли я сейчас являюсь пользователем admin как залогинется под другим юзером
<sharikoff> su  vasya
<sharikoff> applypc, ты каждый свой пук буишь тут спрашивать?
<applypc> нет
<sharikoff> ну так открой браузер
<sharikoff> набери свой вопрос
<sharikoff> и читай
<Coldsaw> sharikoff, чо злой то такой?)
<sharikoff> я добрый
<applypc> допустим про пользователя проще спросить тут чем читать инциклопедии интернета с кучей страниц
<sharikoff> недопустим
<sharikoff> это не канал техподдержки
<skai> !support
<ubuntuhelp> Техническая поддержка для Ubuntu от компании Cannonical Ltd. стоит денег. Здесь - энтузиасты.
<applypc> я догадываюсь.. XD
<baronos> как называеться вот эта штука вся -r -ls -i и так далее?
<baronos> префиксы?
<novns> ключи
<novns> параметры
<amgarching> опции
<XuMuK> всем ку
<Coldsaw> ку
<ninezerozero> кря
<SoaD> ac
<baronos> блин, а где найти базу с описанием всех этих ключей аргументов параметров?
<deedzhey> man man
<baronos> deedzhey: спс))
<SergeyIT> baronos, это у тебя man man так работает? )
<baronos> всмысле перезапускимеешь ввиду?)
<SergeyIT> ага )
<baronos> да нее, я помню для коньков на авто запуск ставил параметр -P 8 или -p 8 вообщем забыл нафиг, ну чтоб коньки запускались с задержкой 8 секунд, со скриптом не охото заморачиваться)
<baronos> ну и вобщем хотел что то подобное для pidgin замутить, но тут походу скриптик надо будет замутить)
<SergeyIT> sleep
<baronos> блиииин ну это еще проще оказываеться))) спасибо большое)))
<baronos> minimize если я это воткну то будет при запуске программа сразу сворачиваться? или запускаться в свернтутом режиме?
<XuMuK> оо! too big to fail вышел в нормальном качестве
<XuMuK> день не пройдет зря)
<XuMuK> если пиры конечно подтянуцо
<SergeyIT> baronos, может wmctrl пригодится?
<baronos> SergeyIT: вооо ща заюзаю))
<baronos> за юзаю**
<XuMuK> первый раз было правильно
<SergeyIT> главное не переюзать
<XuMuK> [Raiden], привет) сколько ж ты спал?)
<[Raiden]> 6 xfcjd c rjgtqrfvb
<[Raiden]> *часов с копейками
<XuMuK> [Raiden], прям почти как я) я около 7)
<XuMuK> старею... раньше мог по 14 дрыхнуть)
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/articles/2011/06/29/tobacco/
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: я и сча могу, не каждый день правда.
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> [Raiden], вот и я про то же) надо сначала сутки или более не поспать для этого)
<SergeyIT> разве что зимой - в темные ночи
<ninezerozero> спать хочуЁ!
<XuMuK> ninezerozero, так спи
<ninezerozero> дак это
<ninezerozero> не комильфо на рабочем месте.
<XuMuK> так надо было ночью спать)
<SergeyIT> ninezerozero, меняй работу
<ninezerozero> в отпуск надо.
<Coldsaw> я тоже хочу
<ninezerozero> SergeyIT: на такую, где спать можно?
<aleksei`> всем привет
<XuMuK> ninezerozero, вливайся в ряды одминов))
<XuMuK> ку
<ninezerozero> XuMuK: что для этого нужно сделать?
<XuMuK> ninezerozero, ну для начала соображать, а потом найти работу как бы))
<XuMuK> в теме всмысле)
<OsetrBoss> здрааасти, кто может помочь с установкой ubuntu на нетбук?
<XuMuK> OsetrBoss, а что там помогать?
<deedzhey> OsetrBoss, если уже пробовал вводить модель своего компьютера и слово ubuntu в гугл, то спрашивай свои вопросы
<[Raiden]> эх , лез бы кто-нить перед покупкой в гугл...
<[Raiden]> Глядиш и вопросов было бы меньше + может фиговые производители железа начали бы вымерать
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> мне и лезть не особо надо) брать сразу с нвидией - половина траблов сразу отпадает)
<XuMuK> или ты про новичков-хомячков?)
<deedzhey> ты чтоооа? под ваш хваленый линукс еще и специальное железо нужно выбирать? зачем мне такие заморочки? помогите вин-модем настроить в редхате! мне ответит кто-нибудь?111
<XuMuK> на канале РХ может и ответят...
<XuMuK> а у меня уже имеецо своя красная шляпа))
<XuMuK> гг
<KyuuBe> >зачем мне такие заморочки
<KyuuBe> >помогите вин-модем настроить в редхате
<[Raiden]> )
<KyuuBe> зачем тебе ред-хат
<KyuuBe> зачем тебе линукс вообще
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntism.ru/2011/02/ubuntu-certified/
<[Raiden]> нетбуков с сертификацией маловато вообще
<[Raiden]> !ask |OsetrBoss
<ubuntuhelp> OsetrBoss: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> заголовок на блоге жжот
<[Raiden]> Ubuntu без терминала – это реально и просто!
<Escsun> бгг))
<OsetrBoss> слушайте, а кто нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой: винда пишет что вай фай ловит 90-95% , а убунта если даже и подключается, то пишкт
<OsetrBoss> пишет 15-20*
<shenmue> sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -sc)-generic
<shenmue> ну или апт гет вместо аптитутд
<OsetrBoss> приеду домой 13 сентября и пропишу это в консоли)))
<OsetrBoss> спасибо всем, зайду позже
<shenmue> а спустя пол года сюда кто то зайдет и начнет меня жутко материть за то что все сломалось
<Coldsaw> :D
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/top-terminal-commands-newbie это слишком сурово
<shenmue> а больше и не надо
<deedzhey> нормально. юнейм там только ни к чему
<skai> ну ладно все остальное
<skai> но cd же любой школьник должен знать
<shenmue> каждый день народ прибовляется
<shenmue> это хорошо что переодически напоминают о консоли некоторым
<skai> shenmue: или ты найдешь ошибку в своей фразе
<skai> или я тебя накажу
<shenmue> ну ставь +
<skai> я тя шпалой по лбу накажу
<AndreX> прибавляется
<deedzhey> нененене проверочное слово - прибой
<skai> AndreX: тоже по глазам резанула?
<AndreX> ага
<skai> deedzhey: а тебя я насажу на эту шпалу
<shenmue> deedzhey прибавить
<ninezerozero> ура! я домой!
<skai> shenmue: хммм. ты способен исправиться
<ninezerozero> Coldsaw: жду фотки вечером!
<shenmue> да я думал там ошибка эта.. смысловая или как там называется.
<Coldsaw> ninezerozero, хорошо
<AndreX> ну и такая тоже есть
<skai> AndreX: буй со смысловыми.но такие - по глазам режут
<deedzhey> skai, а если ты не найдешь вторую, насадись на рельсу сам
<shenmue> Нарушители авторских прав со всего мира будут экстрадированы в США
<skai> deedzhey: ты про запятую перед "что"?
<deedzhey> проверочное слово - перёд
<deedzhey> насаживайся
<skai> deedzhey: за нерусское слово "перёд" тебя на две шпалы насадить надо
<deedzhey> "переодически", видимо вполне по-русски для тебя
<Coldsaw> прибавляется блеать
<skai> deedzhey: вот сидя с двумя шпалами в жопе - вспоминай слово "период"
<skai> @kban --user Coldsaw 84600 мат
<deedzhey> skai, ты дебил
<skai> @kban --user deedzhey 84600 оскорбления
<skai> вот откуда школоты набигающей на канале так много?
<shenmue> каникулы
<skai> ага
<skai> во всех интернетах прям эпидемия
<skai> чую я девятьнольноль не получит фотки вечером
 * ninezerozero опечалился и уплелся домой.
<skai> есть любители федориного коря?
<skai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/easily-install-extra-applications-in.html
<skai> это для вас
<[Raiden]> есть федора на 1 из разделов
<[Raiden]> но я не любитель
<[Raiden]> ещё больше нелюбитель чужих скриптов которые ставят какую-то экстра фигню
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> ну имея глаза - можно посмотреть на тело скрипта и узрать че он делает
<[Raiden]> если пакеты из репов - это есть в юм или пакаджките, т.е. не нужный скрипт
<SergeyIT> skai, deedzhey вроде не школота (
<[Raiden]> пакаджкит кстати какашка. Мне сча стал нравится muon написанный под кде, он как синаптик если не лучше
<skai> SergeyIT: я не про возраст,а про уровень развития
<[Raiden]> незнаю правда пашет ли с рпм-базед
<SergeyIT> skai, и я не про возраст
<skai> ну если он нервный, как школота перед первым сексом - он школота
<skai> [Raiden]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muon
<skai> ня?
<[Raiden]> skai: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0705/h_1309864630_a0b48d8da8.png
<skai> https://edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/qapt/
<skai> старовата версия
<skai> есть 1.1.3
<skai> 5 недель назад собрали
<XuMuK> а я две нашол)
<XuMuK> ошибки всмысли...
<[Raiden]> Не судьба
<[Raiden]> A collection of package management tools for Debian-based systems
<[Raiden]> вообще федора отличный дистр и шапка гораздо старее каноникал.
<skai> ессесно
<skai> каноникал 2004 года
<skai> и шапка с бородатых 90х
<[Raiden]> Вот только, надо было двигать на десктоп , а не сопли жувать.
<shenmue> [Raiden] это для деб?
<skai> но демьян же близок к шапке по возрасту
<[Raiden]> В итоге у каноникал сча дистр удобней
<[Raiden]> shenmue: ну да
<shenmue> куль
<skai> shenmue: http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/
<skai> shenmue: ппа я дал выше
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], скоро поломают свои удобства (
<skai> если хотите - могу обзорную статейку в скринах написать о всех плюшках и минусах
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> еще есть гтк морда на аптитуд
<[Raiden]> опенсусе ещё хороша. Ну, точнее 11.4 мне нравится очень. Неслетающий бутсплэш, вообще ни 1 косяка незаметил. Яст как гуйный так и консольный на ncurses
<[Raiden]> вот только...
<[Raiden]> там если что - собирать надо, с некоторой надеждой что уже сделали на билд сервисе
<[Raiden]> а убунта прекрывает мои потребности почти на 99% :) за счет ппа и гетдеб
<[Raiden]> у сусе ещё установщик хороший, с выбором всего
<[Raiden]> в общем, сорь за флуд ) Убунта реально удобна тем что экономит время на всякие сборки и поиск софта - за счет крупных реп.
<[Raiden]> И больше в ней нет ничего, если только синаптик, который удобней чем пакаджкит.
<[Raiden]> Ну, всмысле ничего такого что делало бы её более для людей чем другиее дистры
<[Raiden]> Точнее меня тут держит только лень сборки.
<skai> кстати о гетдебе
<skai> он тока у меня висит?
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже. Не первый раз
<shenmue> Необходимо получить 74,7MБ архивов. После распаковки 269MБ будет занято.
<shenmue> нехочу муон этот
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> мне аптитуда с головой хватает
<[Raiden]> я не вижу в этом криминала, может потому что кде целиком стоит
<shenmue> ну а у меня тоооооолстый список пакетов
<shenmue> 106 штук
<chapt> хнык, хнык, ментор на убунту не ставится (
<[Raiden]> у зависимостей свои + и -. Если 1 пакет - то плохо, жирно, если много qt софта используется
<[Raiden]> то это +
<[Raiden]> каждая отдельная софтина легкая
<[Raiden]> ещё моя практика показывает что убунта с 2-3 де, кучей дев пакетов и всяким мусором занимает меньше чем вин7
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. в чем смысл отказа от других тулкитов?
<skai> у мну убунта с кучпей пакетов для всего, что может быть нужно занимала 3гб
<XuMuK> а я не считал никада)
<[Raiden]> +1
<XuMuK> или счетал?
<skai> а я просто на ноуте раздел в 4гб отрезал под /
<skai> остальное хом
<skai> плюс2гб под свап.для хиберната
<[Raiden]> 11гб / - это с кедами, кусками юнити и гномом 3. И всё это с кучей хлама + хлам в /usr/src
<XuMuK> ппц, пора завязывать по подонкафски писать... а то как дочу учить русскому потом?)
<XuMuK> у меня 15 под /
<conan_chief1> привет всем, подскажите под ubuntu еще не реализовали переключение видеокарт IGP\Nvidia ?
<XuMuK> 150 /home и 512 /boot
<XuMuK> 150G & 512Mb
<yurau> conan_chief1: думаю нет. были костыли. я тебе ссылку на опеннет давал?
<AndreX> conan_chief1, это какбе не от убунту зависит http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=188184&pid=1170075
<XuMuK> блин Too Big to Fail - супер фильм, советую
<XuMuK> кто экономикой интересуется, конечно, и кому интересна подоплека кризиса...
<[Raiden]> conan_chief1: из коробки точно нет, но возможность есть.
<AndreX> да я дал сыль там есть как реализовать
<[Raiden]> conan_chief1: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/bumblebee-gets-a-ppa-brings-nvidia-optimus-graphics-switching-to-ubuntu/
<yurau> conan_chief1: нашел http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/2576.shtml
<yurau> ему похоже не особо надо
<yurau> у меня дома в комнате 21 вафли сети. облучают гады. я скоро объявление напишу. если не поможет буду гасить компьютеры один за одним.
<yurau> идея. надо поставить глушилку
<[Raiden]> вайфай это ужасно, да.
<[Raiden]> хоть стены фальгой клей )
<yurau> даа. я тоже об этом думал
<yurau> мажно свинцовыми пластинами обложить
<yurau> во врем я войны еще тоже поможет
<[Raiden]> есть слух что деревья разрушаются от него
<[Raiden]> ну а для людей всё как обычно, в пределах нормы
<yurau> глушилка не подходит. она тоже излучать будет.
<[Raiden]> yurau: а каким ты образом компы гасить собрался? :)
<yurau> вранье. пчелы у гсм станций дизориентируются
<yurau> [Raiden]: взломать роетер, потом пароль  почты или асикью. потом вирус.
<[Raiden]> )
<chapt> за это и схлопотать можно
<yurau> причем роутерный вирус надо.
<yurau> ой ой ой как страшно
<chapt> yurau: лучше тогда уж ломануть и просто уменьшить выходную мощность
<yurau> или тайно их подключит к проводному инету )
<yurau> а вафлю отключить
<[Raiden]> Ну ту конечно интересный вопрос. Вообще по закону вайфай не проблема, но как бы.  Если его кто и проверял на безопасность, то наверное фирмы причастные к получению прибыли
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вполне себе повод понервничать или повозмущаться или даже грохнуть инфу на паре компов
<yurau> еще вариант наоборот . открыть у себя вафлю без пароля а другие отключить
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:yurau что я пропустил?
<yurau> пусть пользуются моей. скорости должно хватить
<conan_chief1> спасибо за ссылки. я немного отвлёкся
<micro-chipset> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<artus> micro-chipset, ну и?
<skai> @voice micro-chipset
<artus> micro-chipset, че звал?
<micro-chipset> Да просто интересно стало че за команда. Извиняюсь за беспокойство
<yurau> :)а бан!
<yurau> в
<micro-chipset> Ну давай бань
<artus> хы... я тут тож команду одну узнал, все проверить хотел )
<yurau> шютка
<micro-chipset> Я вобще думал команда просто выдаст имена операторов канала не более
<artus> так она и выдает, паралельно хайлайтя всех опов)
<micro-chipset> Да я уш понял. Я расчитывал только имена выдаст не кого не беспокоя
<artus> micro-chipset,  /msg ChanServ ACCESS #ubuntu-ru LIST
<artus> micro-chipset, для этого в приват к боту )
<micro-chipset> <artus> вот это я и хотел
<skai> artus: не всех
<micro-chipset> а где нибудь описание команд есть а то чето не нашел
<skai> artus: а тока активных.тех кто чаще сидит тут.а то зеленый жаловался, что хайлайты его задолбали.
<artus> гг
<[Raiden]> /cs help , /raw help
<[Raiden]> наверное
<micro-chipset> ага пасиб
<applypc> кто нить знает как искать файл через консоль
<applypc> ???
<AndreX> man find
<applypc> спс
<artus> AndreX, ты пошто секреты выдаеш? )
<[Raiden]> find /usr/bin  -iname man
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я часто в mc ищу
<[Raiden]> по имени и по тексту или 1 из 2
<AndreX> artus, информация должна быть доступна всем, воот
<shenmue> коды запуска ракет к примеру
<AndreX> а это обязательно )
<artus> grep -rn "текст" /zzz  поиск текста ))
<micro-chipset> через mc пожалуй удобней
<SergeyIT> в крузадере еще удобнее
<applypc> SergeyIT что это
<shenmue> файловый менеджер кдешный
<zaxel> Привет всем! :)
<parAdox_q3> хай
<SergeyIT> ку
<yurau> что интересного скажешь?
<zaxel> имеем устройство в /dev/lp0 не известно его номер порта на 0x3bc не хочет откликаться, как можно узнать его номер порта ?
<zaxel> разве никто не знает как узнать его циферки ?
<zaxel> всем спасибо нашел /proc/ioports там все написано кто что использует
<shenmue> нзчт
<strelok> Здравствуйте
<strelok> кто может оказать помощь новичку?
<shenmue> да
<artus> !ask | shenmue
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<|Amblnb||Netu> Как маше и ведвядях от 95-го )
<artus> !ask | strelok
<ubuntuhelp> strelok: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> промахнулсо
<shenmue> мой глаз... за что?
<strelok> есть такая проблема:  у меня стоит 3 компьютера под управлением убунту, между ними локальная сеть, на одном компьютере стоит usb модем и я хочу расшарить интернет,  но когда одновременно подключен интернет через модем и локальная сеть, интернет пропадает
<artus> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<strelok> раздавать пока нечего, интернет не работает вместе с локальной сетью
<artus> strelok, работаеть )
<artus> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward # Включаем IP forward
<strelok> не ну работает у меня
<artus> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<Henoxek> masquerade вроде не всегда требуется
<strelok> это мне нужно прописать?
<Henoxek> если usb-модем имеет свой частный адрес, то можно snat
<artus> strelok, модемчик какой? как подключаешся?
<artus> небось через NM ?
<strelok> модем cdma
<strelok> skylink
<artus> Henoxek, а если не имеет? маскарад работаеть всегда
<Henoxek> маскарад ресурсов больше отнимает вроде как
<artus> да не смеши мои тапочки
<kartoshin> привет
<strelok> так и не хотят вместе работать
<strelok> может с кем нибудь можно в личке на эту тему пообщаться?
<strelok> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<strelok> !nfs
<ubuntuhelp> сетевая файловая система. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo для информации !nfs-nis об установке и настройке.
<strelok> !nfs-nis
<ubuntuhelp> Централизованное управление в сети Linux на базе NIS и NFS: http://goo.gl/ixBBC
<strelok> !eth
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='eth'
<strelok> !eth0
<kartoshin> помогите вопрос сформулировать =) у меня ubuntu 10.04 с гномом, внизу на панели задач активное окно "подсвечено", остальные "вдавлены". Я привык наоборот - вдавливается только активное. Куда копать?
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='eth0'
<strelok> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<shenmue> игры с ботом в приват
<artus> @voice strelok
<strelok> злые вы
<artus> еще нет
<strelok> artus может Вы можете мне помочь, ответив на пару вопросов в личке?
<artus> ты вопрос то задавай
<artus> в личку то зачем )
<skai> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<artus> strelok, ты как модем подключаеш?
<strelok> чтобы лишнего спама не было. Из-за чего могут не работать два интерфейса одновременно?
<SergeyIT> kartoshin, проще привыкнуть
<strelok> artus через мобильные подключения
<kartoshin> в линуксе?
<kartoshin> хе
<artus> strelok, работают они, оба, у тя просто роуты наверно падают )
<artus> strelok, ifconfig на paste.pro покажи
<strelok> какой пасте? )
<artus> strelok, тобиш ты через nm подключаеш их?
<artus> !paste | strelok
<ubuntuhelp> strelok: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<strelok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638429/
<artus> strelok, ну дык емае
<artus> strelok, sudo ifconfig 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<artus> или чего те там больше нравитцо )
<artus> strelok, sudo ifconfig  eth0  192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 ^_^
<artus> потерял ифейс )
<strelok> сделал и что дальше?
<strelok> этоже просто настройка ип адреса компа
<artus> strelok, вот посмотри на свой предыдущий вывод ифконфига, и подумай чего там не так было, для того чтоб работал и модем и сеть
<applypc> Подскажите плз как создать файл с названием текущей даты тоесть если по php  это бы выгледело так date('Ynj')
<kartoshin> touch $(date +%Y%m%d)
<kartoshin> э, ток запамятовал, n j это у нас чё?
<applypc> день
<kartoshin> по моему тачу у тебя создастся файл 20110705
<applypc> n месяц
<applypc> спс
<applypc> а скунды и минуты?
<applypc> как
<artus>  %H:%M:%S
<kartoshin> погугли bash date, я щас не вспомню
<applypc> спс
<applypc> ок
<artus> ток тама как то их екранировать надо
<artus> а я не помню как )
<artus> хотя не надо
<Henoxek> есть ли автоматический протокол, который позволяет машине управлять фильтрацией вышестоящих маршрутизаторов? например, не принимать udp-пакеты с адресов кроме списка исключения?
<artus> touch $(date +%d.%m.%Y-%H:%M:%S) 05.07.2011-16:54:04
<karrion> artus это не помогло
<karrion> ой я это стрелок
<karrion> с другого компа просто
<kartoshin> Henoxek, про SNMP почитай, может то. Сам я не работал
<artus> karrion, ifconfig туда же покажи
<Henoxek> snmp это же мониторинг...
<karrion> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<kartoshin> в википедии в примерах циску перезагружают
<karrion> artus http://paste.pro/2069616
<kartoshin> в статье про SNMP
<Henoxek> вобщем хочу что-то типа динамической фильтрации; по аналогии с динамический маршрутизацией, только вместо таблиц роутинга маршрутизаторы обмениваются таблицами фильтрации
<artus> kartoshin, ну и , где ты eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:25:22:7e:52:36   ip то назначил для eth0 ?
<kartoshin> артус, це не я
<artus> kartoshin, передай дальше )
<baronos> :-D
<kartoshin> =)
<karrion> так назначил я
<Henoxek> open relay )
<karrion> просто не показывает ибо щас проводное соединение отключено
<artus> karrion, дык не вижу я чего ты куда назначил )
<artus> karrion, и вообще, ты через NM подключаешся? в 4й раз спрашиваю )
<karrion> что такое NM в четвёртый раз я про себя думаю)
<Henoxek> nat mode наверное
<artus> нетворк манагер
<Henoxek> или nightmare
<kartoshin> nightmare =)))))))))
<artus> Henoxek, ога, на второе оно оч смахивает)
<karrion> если стандартный апплет называет нетворк манагер то да
<Henoxek> Hbr100500
<artus> karrion, ну значит клацай в нем пока не добешся одновременной работы его и сети, я понятия не имею как это убожество работаеть )
<artus> ибо его работоспособность зависит от полдожения звезд )
<Henoxek> я как-то пытался на нем настроить pptp, не вышло
<karrion> а как иначе подключить мой модем?
<Henoxek> плюнул и делал через конфиги
<artus> karrion, а ты модельку б модема сказал для начала )
<Henoxek> вот такой вот юзерфрендли дистибутив)
<artus> Henoxek, и прально) так то оно всяко работатеь )
<karrion> ADU-BAT-100 any data
<artus> karrion, http://www.opennet.ru/base/modem/cdma_connect.txt.html полтора конфига и один скрипт запуска ) и все )
<karrion> спасибо
<baronos> вооо еще один полезный сайтик в коллекцию спс)
<karrion> а если каталога про который говорится у меня нет, его надо создать?
<artus> karrion, просто это самый действенный и 100% вариант , ток в /etc/ppp/peer/cdma добавь к тому что там есть mtu 1400 mru 1400
<karrion> у меня нет папки peer
<karrion> и создать я там ничего не могу
<artus> karrion, создай
<artus> karrion, sudo apt-get install ppp
<baronos> там рут нужен
<baronos> открой наутилус под рутом да создавай)
<artus> можно в принципе gnome-ppp поставить и через него настроить
<karrion> уже установлен последний ррр но папки peer нет
<artus> karrion, http://systemsinside.kiev.ua/node/262 воть , читай
<karrion> говорила мне мама, купи лицензию семёрки, будь как все, и никаких проблем
<artus> karrion, ток не su а sudo -s
<artus> karrion, семерка не нужна )
<karrion> у вас лурчанка
<artus> karrion, на самом деле не все так страшно как кажетцо)
<karrion> да только нихера не получается
<artus> @voice karrion
<artus> вот ток ругатцо не надо
<karrion> последняя ссылка не открывается
<karrion> ок
<karrion> artus если мне надо установить пакет и всю цепочку, какую команду я должен прописать?
<Henoxek> цепочку чего? зависимостей? они сами ставятся же
<karrion> ну а как пакет поставить то?
<karrion> diald надо поставить
<baronos> sudo apt-get install <пакет>
<karrion> нене
<karrion> так не находит
<baronos> dialign этот пакет?
<karrion> http://packages.debian.org/lenny/diald
<baronos> найди репозиторий наверно и добавь его на тут поищи https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=diald
<karrion> а как создать файл в каталоге из терминала?
<karrion>  baronos как создать файл из под терминала?
<AndreX> touch file1.txt к примеру
<v_v_vishnevskiy> http://goo.gl/gQeE0
<AlexDevilLX> Всем привет
<AndreX> прям как дети малые
<AlexDevilLX> 你好！Всем привет
<AlexDevilLX> А что такое iBus?
<AlexDevilLX> Я успешно настроил систему за 40 минут
<XuMuK> AlexDevilLX, долго)
<AlexDevilLX> Ну а ты за сколько?
<AlexDevilLX> Так что такое ibus?
<artus> AlexDevilLX, а загуглить слабо ?
<AlexDevilLX> Я уже гуглил, что такое SDA так и не понял
<artus> очередной корявый переключатель раскладки, из разряда нафиг не нужен
<AlexDevilLX> Но я делал китайскую раскладку
<AlexDevilLX> Мне pinyin нужна была
<artus> и че ?
<AlexDevilLX> Не я просто не знал что это такое и все
<artus> ну дык иди спроси на ubuyne-jp , мож они знают )
<AlexDevilLX> теперь узнал
<[Raiden]> ibus вроде для печатанья символов не из текущей раскладки или вру?
<AlexDevilLX> Это китайский
<AlexDevilLX> Да
<AlexDevilLX> дада
<[Raiden]> если нужна китайская раскладка именно - её надо добавить как энг или рус
<[Raiden]> будет 3
<AlexDevilLX> ну я настроил переход на Pinyin по Alt+Shift, а рус-англ по Ctrl+Shift
<[Raiden]> вроде
<AlexDevilLX> Неа
<artus> AlexDevilLX, We have an #ibus channel on irc.freenode.org for developers.  )) там помогут )
<AlexDevilLX> Я уже пробовал на прошлой системе
<AlexDevilLX> Так я помощи не прошу, я просто спрашиваю, что это такое и все.
<AlexDevilLX> Кстати, я сегодня пробовал ставить Ubuntu 10.04 и обнаружил, что там очень не удобная установка на диски
<AlexDevilLX> Я запутался в Sda и с концами.
<AlexDevilLX> А вот что такое Sda1,2,3... и Sd..?
<artus> O_o
<artus> разделы, на диске sda )
<AlexDevilLX> Еще раз
<artus> разделы, на диске sda )
<AlexDevilLX> Расшифруйте SDA
<AlexDevilLX> ааа
<AlexDevilLX> SDE?
<artus> наверно системный диск а,б,с
<AlexDevilLX> Ну у меня 4 диска
<artus> AlexDevilLX, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Flash-Memory-HOWTO/basics.html
<AlexDevilLX> Ой какая нудота
<artus> SCSI disk devices are mapped to the /dev (devices) directory under /dev/sda , /dev/sdb , ... When different disk devices are present, they will be mapped to /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, etc.
<AlexDevilLX> ааа
<AlexDevilLX> Тоесть SDA/Sda1 и SDA/sda2
<artus> AlexDevilLX, вобщем ты б читать попробовал для начала ) а потом уже кричать что непонятно)
<AlexDevilLX> Второй диск с одним разделом это SDB/SDA1?
<artus> AlexDevilLX, sudo fdisk -l введи и смотри на вывод
<AlexDevilLX> хмм
<AlexDevilLX> /dev/ нафиг надо?
<AlexDevilLX> А как маунтить диски при запуске системы?
<AndreX> AlexDevilLX, на учись http://www.linuxcenter.ru/lib/books/partitioning/
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите у меня на сервере сетевые каталоги создаются с такими правами drwxr-xr-t что это за t ?
<[Raiden]> man chmod
<[Raiden]> про stiky bit
<[Raiden]> ck
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: А откуда ты так хорошо знаешь Linux?
<XuMuK> гг
<[Raiden]> просто время использования + книжка или две в прошлом
<XuMuK> AlexDevilLX, учился)
<AlexDevilLX> А какие книжки?
<artus> [Raiden], букварь и синенькая? )))
<AlexDevilLX> Ох и ужас творится на английском канале
<AlbertR|alt> [Raiden], спасибо
<[Raiden]> Ну сча такие уже не актуальны.  Эви Немет руководство администратора линукс и Алекс Петцке Linux - От понимания к применению
<[Raiden]> Первая переиздается и может быть актуальна, вторая - старьё
<AlexDevilLX> Ну а новичку какая
<[Raiden]> Незнаю )
<artus> dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -P полезное командо
<[Raiden]> на форуме несколько тем по слову книги
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: Что за обложка у Эви?
<artus> удаляет файлы конфигураций файлов которые были установлены но в последствии удалены
<AlexDevilLX> Хмм, они долгие и скучные
<AlexDevilLX> Мне нужно освоить терминал в первую очередь?
<[Raiden]> второе  издание , красная обложка
<XuMuK> AlexDevilLX, а ты думал тех. тематика будет веселой?
<[Raiden]> Но как бы, я не советую, просто ответил на вопрос какие читал
<AlexDevilLX> Ну да
<[Raiden]> советую прочитать bash abs  ) Знание шелла долго не устареет
<vdrandom> [Raiden], Advanced Bash Scripting Guide?
<[Raiden]> да, на русском было
<AlexDevilLX> Может туториалы?
<vdrandom> из туториалов - vimtutor
<[Raiden]> по башу можно нарыть ещё bash input howto , там например есть про tpup и перемещение курсора.
<AlexDevilLX> По Bash?
<[Raiden]> оно правда нафиг не надо )
<[Raiden]> сча пример покажу 1
<AlexDevilLX> А где хранятся все программы?
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?bcynlb
<[Raiden]> AlexDevilLX: echo $PATH - в основном тут
<AlexDevilLX> Че за чушь?
<[Raiden]> ну вопрос тоже как бы... Не очень
<AlexDevilLX> Ну а допустим если решать по 3 проблеммы в день
<[Raiden]> по всей фс хранятся
<novns> AlexDevilLX, программы обычно лежат в стандартных директориях с бинарными файлами, эти директории обычно прописаны в переменной PATH
<[Raiden]> AlexDevilLX: http://kubuntu.ru/node/4343
<AlexDevilLX> Ну я слышал, что в /usr/
<novns> нет, в /usr/bin
<novns> в /usr/sbin
<vdrandom> AlexDevilLX, man hier
<[Raiden]> Ну, в /usr - верный ответ, но частично верный.
<novns> иногда в /opt/blabla/bin
<vdrandom> novns, [Raiden], в $PATH - бинарники
<vdrandom> а человека интересует, куда всё складывается, линуксовый аналог Program Files
<[Raiden]> я знаю )
<AlexDevilLX> Я думал что   в /usr/shared/ иконки лежат
<vdrandom> AlexDevilLX, там не только иконки лежат
<AlexDevilLX> Вот вот мне это и нужно
<novns> ну если не бинарники, то по все фс
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: я понял
<novns> *по всей
<AlexDevilLX> Программы из Центра приложений
<[Raiden]> программы из центра приложений хранятся везде
<vdrandom> и не /usr/shared, а /usr/share
<novns> один и тот же пакет может хранить файлы в разных дриекториях, часть в /usr/lib, часть в /usr/share
<vdrandom> AlexDevilLX, почитай man hier
<novns> что-нибудь в /var, а настройки в /etc
<artus> [Raiden], ты hal отключал ?
<novns> делать отдельную директорию для всех файлов пакета, как в винде, не принято
<novns> такие директории встречаются только в /opt
<[Raiden]> AlexDevilLX: в /usr/share лежит много всего, ресурсы всякие , документация , ну в общем не только иконки. И не надо думать - появился вопрос - проитай ответ )
<[Raiden]> книги не прячет никто и маны тоже
<AlexDevilLX> /proc/cpuinfo
<[Raiden]> думать ваще надо, но ещё и об экономии времени как бы тоже
<AlexDevilLX> Как в ней может лежать инфо о процессоре
<novns> /proc - это виртуальная файловая система
<AlexDevilLX> ааа
<AlexDevilLX> Тоесть я туда не залезу
<[Raiden]> залезишь
<novns> прочитать и кое-что записать туда можно
<novns> файлы в /proc/sys, например, используются для настройки ядра
<AlexDevilLX> Вр класс
<AlexDevilLX> Во класс
<AlexDevilLX> vendor_id	: AuthenticAMD
<AlexDevilLX> Он уже изменился за секунду
 * XuMuK чует скоро станет одним палёным проциком больше)
<[Raiden]> artus: в убунте выпилили хал давно, я не отключал
<AlexDevilLX> Тоесть
<AlexDevilLX> А как ты так сделал
 * Escsun чует где то хакеры рядом
<XuMuK> AlexDevilLX, сколько лет?)
<AlexDevilLX> 14
<XuMuK> AlexDevilLX, совет тебе бесплатный - не делай, если не уверен в результате)
<XuMuK> особенно из под sudo или root а
<AlexDevilLX> fishbot?
<AlexDevilLX> Ой боюсь я
<XuMuK> AlexDevilLX, но то что интересуешься - молодец... пригодицо 100%
<AlexDevilLX> есть еще gksu и sudo su
<XuMuK> AlexDevilLX, спс, кэп)
<AlexDevilLX> а после sudo su в конце строки идет #
<XuMuK> это и есть root
<AlexDevilLX> Вы fishbotом балуетесь
<AlexDevilLX> я знаю
<novns> sudo su делать неправильно
<novns> sudo -i
<novns> правильно вот так
<XuMuK> я вапще хз что это...
<AlexDevilLX> fishbot
<XuMuK> novns, смотря на каком дистре...
<ivan3> ls -la
<[Raiden]> novns: оба варианта правильно
<ivan3> Не то окно, пардон.
<babrusha> Друзья,
<babrusha> в меню "открыть с помощью" имеются остатки от неудачно установленных приложений wine. Сами приложения удалены. Подскажите, как почистить от мусора ненужного меню.
<AlexDevilLX> ls это отображение списка файлов
<novns> XuMuK, sudo -i везде даст рутовский интерактивный шелл, если есть sudo в системе
<AlexDevilLX> аналог dir только с цветами
<XuMuK> а кто спорит?
<XuMuK> но стоит то оно не везде...
<novns> а где его нет, там и sudo su не поможет
<novns> там просто su -
<novns> т.е., sudo su во всех случаях - масло масляное
<XuMuK> я вапще то говорил sudo ИЛИ root
<Karloss> народ кто xmonad пользует?
<XuMuK> а то как ты оказался рутом не суть важно..
<AlexDevilLX> sudo это супер пользователь ака root?
<artus> XuMuK, начнем с того что в бубунте судо есть везде )
<NoOova> Народ напомните тулзу просмотр даты модицифкации изменения и доступа файла
<novns> нет, это программа для запуска других программ с правами суперпользователя
<XuMuK> AlexDevilLX, это сокращение от Superuser Do
<artus> XuMuK, а su проканает только если на руту задали пароль
<[Raiden]> babrusha: посмотри .config/menus  - если удалить всю папку после релогина будет меню по умолчанию. И ещё остается .wine
<NoOova> Народ напомните тулзу просмотр даты модицифкации изменения и доступа файла
<XuMuK> одноразовое исполнение от суперюзера
<[Raiden]> ой
<AlexDevilLX> Минуту
<[Raiden]> Нетерпеливые какие, уже свалил...
<artus> XuMuK, почему сразу одноразовое?
<novns> artus, хинт - su не обязательно используется для получения именно рутовских прав
<[Raiden]> NoOova: ls
<NoOova> нет
<NoOova> она инфо из ружнаяла вроде берёт
<artus> sudo -s id uid=0(root) gid=0(root) группы=0(root) нафига -su ?
<NoOova> или откуда то там
<XuMuK> artus, потому что если не юзать флаги i|s то придецо перед каждой коммандой ставить судо
<AlexDevilLX> Так как стать root
<novns> а sudo в системе может не быть вообще
<XuMuK> AlexDevilLX, sudo -s | sudo -i
<artus> XuMuK, ну если не юзать su то и рутом не стать )
<artus> XuMuK, да и не всегда надо рутом становитцо)
<XuMuK> а я оспариваю чтоль?)
<novns> в общем, есть два правильных варианта - sudo -i и su -
<AlexDevilLX> а как надо
<artus> novns, чем те su поможет в стоковой бубунте?
<novns> а sudo su - вариант неправильный
<vdrandom> в убунте рут как юзер отключен :)
<artus> да блин, еще 1н
<XuMuK> artus, а судо в стоковом например демьяне?)
<novns> artus, речь о ненужности конструкции sudo su
<artus> vdrandom, причем здесь отключен? ему просто пас не задан
<AlexDevilLX> Что
<XuMuK> vdrandom, дай пять))
<NoOova> [Raiden]: stat
<XuMuK> ыыы
<[Raiden]> NoOova: а.. ясно
<artus> XuMuK, хе, при установке на выбор, хош ставь , хош не ставь судо )
<XuMuK> ща будет холивар))
<vdrandom> artus, ты не можешь залогиниться как рут из интерактивного запроса логина и пароля
<vdrandom> по умолчанию
<novns> речь идёт о том, что sudo su пишут безграмотные дебилы, уж простите
<vdrandom> после создания пароля рута - ок
<artus> vdrandom, а нафига мне логинитцо рутом ? на десктоп ?
<[Raiden]> вообще в ls даты есть
<AlexDevilLX> su -i
<vdrandom> artus, я говорил не о том, что надо, а о том, что su - из коробки не работает.
<XuMuK> AlexDevilLX, будь внимательнее...
<AlexDevilLX> выдает root@blabla: ~#
<vdrandom> artus, а чего у тебя баттхёрт случается, когда на эту тему разговор заходит? :)
<artus> vdrandom, оно работает вобщето из коробки) оно не может не работать)
<XuMuK> vdrandom, бестолку) я им пытался это доказать со скаем... в итоге остались при своих))
<vdrandom> не впервые уже
<artus> vdrandom, да все пучком )
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: ну может и к лучшему. su не нужно, и впринципе работает о трута
<vdrandom> XuMuK, меня просто забавляет этот батхёрт, например :)
<[Raiden]> через судо т.е.
<artus> потому что вы теплое с мягким путаете
<vdrandom> [Raiden], кому надо - те судо осилили, да
<XuMuK> artus, твоё имхо_
<[Raiden]> да всем надо. зачем помнить два пасса , свой и рутовый ) Или как раздавать права с помощью су, если знание рутпасса = 100% рут
<AlexDevilLX> Так как нужно стать sudo
<vdrandom> у тебя в промпте # или $?
<XuMuK> вот кто путает теплое с мягким
<vdrandom> если #, значит ты уже под рутом
<novns> [Raiden], а если пользователя случайно вынесли из wheel
<AlexDevilLX> $
<novns> или случайно некорректно отредактировали sudoers
<XuMuK> тада ппц
<artus> novns, а нефиг туда лезть окромя как через висудо
<vdrandom> ололо
<artus> специально для криворуких сделали )
<vdrandom> кстати, у меня не так давно был подобный случай :)
<vdrandom> я в убунте сломал судоерс :)
<artus> если синтаксис кривой то оно фиг даст сохранить
<novns> artus, так сломать и через visudo можно
<XuMuK> novns, но сложно...
<[Raiden]> novns: бекапиться надо, ну или можно случайно занести обратно с рекавери режима или лайва.
<vdrandom> у меня почему-то сохранило. я уже не помню, где я накосячил и почему сохранило :)
<novns> ну и ещё раз, sudo - штука полезная, но необязательная
<XuMuK> а фейлсейф отменили?
<vdrandom> сингл-юзер же
<[Raiden]> ну ваще можно и пасс руту задать,  что бы был и при этом продолжать использовать судо )
<vdrandom> ребутай@чини
<novns> раздавать отдельным пользователям права на запуск отдельных команд
<AlexDevilLX> Sudo su vs gksu vs su -i
<[Raiden]> ваще осутсвие пасса у рута тоже защита, т.к. по дефолтным правилам им залогиниться нельзя
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я так и делаю... бережоного Бог бережет))
<[Raiden]> без паса
<AlexDevilLX> )
<XuMuK> то есть на арч рут есть по дефолту, но судо доставляю))
<AlexDevilLX> На моей прошлой убунте стояла самая серьезная защита
<XuMuK> как и на серваках на дебе...
<novns> [Raiden], так залогиниться от рута везде можно только с физического терминала или из сессии другого пользователя, если ему даны права
<XuMuK> novns, и при условии, что он вапще есть...
<AlexDevilLX> Ненавижу compiz
<AlexDevilLX> а у меня metacity или что?
<novns> если кто-то добрался до железного терминала, то уже никакая защита не спасёт
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> компиз няшка
<novns> а иначе нет смысла отбирать у рута пароль
<XuMuK> я по нему скучаю...
<[Raiden]> а я обожаю, хотя последнее время к  квин склоняюсь - тормоза убрали из него
<[Raiden]> и       нужные опции\эффекты есть
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: в общем совершил я из гномшелла побег ) Незнаю насовсем или нет, но видимо до осени точно.
<AlexDevilLX> Он плохой няшка
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я обратил внимание)) вероотступнег))
<XuMuK> гг
<AlexDevilLX> Так вот у меня температруа процесоора 40 C это нормально?
<XuMuK> более чем
<novns> я остаюсь на 10.04
<AlexDevilLX> Хмм
<XuMuK> novns, была бы флешка - я бы тоже переехал)
<novns> там ещё можно жить как-то
<AlexDevilLX> как удалить компиз
<AlexDevilLX> и перейти на метасити
<XuMuK> novns, минус - версии пакетов староваты...
<novns> AlexDevilLX, перелогиниться и попросить сессию без компиза
<XuMuK> AlexDevilLX, alt+f2 metacity --replace
<novns> а удалять совсем не выйдет
<[Raiden]> 11.04 мало отличается от 10.04 имхо. Есть пара минусов которые не сложно пофиксить. И ещё добавился выбор , вместо гнома тепеть юнити и гном.
<[Raiden]> и всё впринципе
<AlexDevilLX> Нечего не сломаю?
<AlexDevilLX> metacity --replace
<XuMuK> нет
<novns> [Raiden], много чем отличается и я тут неоднократно уже ругался
<AlexDevilLX> А то у меня уже был бескончный логин скрин
<[Raiden]> novns: Ну, верю )
<AlexDevilLX> Нечего не сломал
<XuMuK> [Raiden], имхо конечно, но 11.04 намного глючнее...
<AlexDevilLX> Уряя нет тормозов
<novns> [Raiden], например, для более шустрой работы юнити они немножко пропатчили иксы, так что появилась сильные регрессии у простых приложений, использующих opengl
<AlexDevilLX> но вот alltray не работает
<[Raiden]> На моем железе \ задачах ничем. Компиз 0.9 только смущает и груб последний. Есть хавту как откатиться на 0.8.6 а груб можно с любой версии убунты пересмобрать в 3 команды
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> точнее , это то что меня смущает в 11.04
<novns> т.е., используешь ты юнити или нет, с композитингом или без, opengl всё равно работает медленно
<[Raiden]> а у тебя железо какое?
<novns> и без вертикальной синхронизации
 * XuMuK пошол купацо, пока солнце не село
<novns> ноутбук с radeon hd 2600
<[Raiden]> ясно, в таком не варю )
<XuMuK> novns, radeon - корень зла))
<[Raiden]> на моем железе так же всё
<novns> XuMuK, в 10.04 всё работает ок
<XuMuK> [Raiden], у меня православная нвидия и сё равно тормозило...
<novns> равно как и в более старых версиях
<[Raiden]> У меня были артефакты и вис иксов на нвидии. Это связан ос версией иксов более новой чем раньше
<[Raiden]> уже пофикшен ов 275.х
<[Raiden]> а скорость может я просто не заметил
<novns> ещё из досадных вещей - у томбоя совсем отобрали нормальный апплет, а индикатор так и не починили
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я не стал его юзать, привык к другому типу заметок + оно на моно
<[Raiden]> Но ваще претензии ясны.
<novns> ещё у приложений wx нет меню
<novns> оно появляется только в глобальном меню
<novns> но оно мне нафиг не надо
<novns> т.е., всякий трукрипт использовать стало очень неудобно
<novns> хотя я нашёл, как лечить, там есть переменная окружения недокументированная
<[Raiden]> notecase сча у меня , думаю переехать на ...Блин, забыл
<[Raiden]> вместо томбоя можно посмотреть gnotes , тоже самое , но на си
<novns> неа, нельзя
<novns> gnotes хронически не умеет ссылки кириллицей
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ясн
<novns> gnote, точнее
<novns> ну и оно не на си, а на с++ с бустом
<novns> жрёт памяти больше чем все приложения на моно вместе взятые
<[Raiden]> http://basket.kde.org/
<[Raiden]> не помню то что я хотел или нет. Вылетело из головы название проги на которую думал перебраться )
<[Raiden]> нет, не то, то было мультиплатформенное
<novns> интересно, кто первым начнёт использовать объёмые изображения для интерфейсов
<ivan2> А что это? Типа гномкуб?
<novns> на линупсовых десктопах
<novns> нет
<novns> http://www.ixbt.com/news/hard/index.shtml?14/84/52
<novns> в таком духе
<ivan2> Единственное годное приложение в кедахъ - kosole. Всегда её ставлю. Оффтоп ).
<[Raiden]> Тут кто-то советывал програмку, зим ещё обсуждали...
<[Raiden]> эх
<vdrandom> лол
<shenmue> зим куль
<shenmue> в ней заметки делаю. а вот ссылке в ней делать это адь
<vdrandom> в кедах очень клёвые Okular, Gwenview, Dolphin
<vdrandom> shenmue, почему?
<shenmue> поставь зим и пробуй
<shenmue> это не неописуемо просто
<[Raiden]> Gwenview пускается не очень быстро, не люблю это в смотрелках картинок. А  функционально норм, я ваще еог люблю ,как ни странно
<[Raiden]> во вспомнил http://www.giuspen.com/cherrytree/
<[Raiden]> вот и переехал. черри как оказалось умеет импорт из 10 прог включая мой нотекейс
<malenkiy_muk> какая-то жопа с darktable. при высоком значении ISO импорт негативов проходит криво. в виндовом lightroom все пучком. гадство.
<drn|home> спите?
<[Raiden]> да
 * AndreX спит
<drn|home> ну, и я тоже.
 * drn|home упал и захрапел
<aleksei`> значит создаю папку .fonts в своём профиле, закидываю туда нужные мне шрифты, делаю fc-cache -fv, а в броузере всё равно отображениене меняется... что не так делаю? )))
<[Raiden]> ка не должно было менятся?
<[Raiden]> А*
<AlexDevilLX> Всем привет
<AlexDevilLX> А как расшарить папку в локальной сети
<[Raiden]> ещё может подмены есть fc-match sans
<aleksei`> [Raiden]: ну всмысле шрифты как были, так и осталисьубунтовские
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: а почему они должны были в браузере измениться?
<[Raiden]> только от укладки ещё шривтов в ~/.fonts
<aleksei`> ммм, как-то инсталил пакет msttcorefonts, и всё работало нормально
<[Raiden]> ой, браузер шрифтов в смысле?
<aleksei`> шрифты отображались какие надо, а теперь не могупобедить (((
<[Raiden]> браузер какой имелся в виду?
<aleksei`> да любой, хром например или мозила
<[Raiden]> либо настройка такая, что бы не определенные на странице юзались, а указанные в настройках шрифты, либо есть в системе альяс-переопределение
<[Raiden]> можно узнать с  помощью fc-match какой шрифт подставляется
<aleksei`> подставляется шериф
<[Raiden]> fc-match serif
<[Raiden]> DejaVuSerif.ttf: "DejaVu Serif" "Book"
<[Raiden]> так?
<aleksei`> да, а мне тахома нужна
<[Raiden]> попробуй как тут http://www.shatlovsky.ru/2008/09/21/firefox-linux-idealnye-shrifty/
<smr1> Здрасти
<aleksei`> ну это понятно, но не настраивать же конфиг шрифтов браузера каждыйраздля разных страниц )))
<[Raiden]> причем тут браузер? у тебя система подменяет сериф на дежавю бук )
<[Raiden]> хотя браузер тоже причем, если стоит галка игнорить шрифты страницы
<aleksei`> блин, не могу вспомнить как я раньше победил всё это (((
<[Raiden]> правила некоторые удалить надо
<[Raiden]> по линку сказан окак
<aleksei`> вижу, но я не так делал
<aleksei`> ладно, спасибо за помощь, буду колдовать )))
<[Raiden]> мб  ещё кто отзовется...
<GorDAn> Как mc заставить показывать размер в Kb/Mb
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<[Raiden]> ctrl+o , ls -lah
<smr1> register<7ddb6c4029><y.cy4ku@gmail.com>
<smr1> меня видит кто нить?
<markmx> приветствую, а кто нить пробовал под винду на GTK креативить? ато у меня под семеркой каша седня получилась =) все компильнулось на ура, тока вместо буковок на кнопах были квадратики
<smr1> Здрасти
<smr1> кто живой тут есть?
<smr1> м?
<Sergey_IT> markmx, с кодировкой проблемы?
<smr1> АУУУУ!!!
<Sergey_IT> живых нет
<smr1> ВО НАКОНЕЦ ТО
<markmx> нет, ибо англ текст так же не показывается
<smr1> кто нить подскажет как кс прикрутить к вине на убунту 11.04?
<markmx> и самое приятное - этот же сырец прекрасно компилиться и счастливо показывает мне кнопачки с надписями в линуксе =))))
<smr1> cs 1.6*
<smr1> хех
<smr1> ... ну и на том спасибо )
<smr1> :-(
<Sergey_IT> markmx, сноси вин )
<smr1> блин
<smr1> вам видно что я пишу?
<markmx> не низя =) я именно потому и планирую мучить гтк чтоп и нашим и ихним прогать... хотя тут мне говорят что потом я переключусь на си++ а там уже кути будет
<[Raiden]> smr1: http://www.3dnews.ru/games/urban_terror_4/
<markmx> видно... ля кс1.6 надо смареть
<Escsun> smr1, как бы оно заводиться с пол пинка)
<Escsun> smr1, даже делать нечего не надо )
<Escsun> smr1, а вообще кс не нужен и бо тормоз он))
<Sergey_IT> markmx, кути - то что надо
<smr1> да у меня вроде тоже заводится да тока патом толи сварачивается толи выбивает
<smr1> и размер раб стола меняет на 640х480
<smr1> а кс запусченный проподает кудата (
<ivan2> Тогда уж джаву надо
<markmx> вот =) ну значит таки кути.. .прсото я счас пур си изучаю и чота скучно стало дума дай формочки потискаю =)))
<ivan2> Раз и на винде и на никсах...
<Escsun> smr1, ну это уже хз как)
<[Raiden]> падает значит
<Escsun> smr1, играй в урбан он по лучше недокс )
<markmx> ненене у меня в гцц все строго -x c ))) все остальное он откажется компилять =)
<markmx> урбан под убунтой норм?
<smr1> да не у меня и супруга в кс шпилит
<[Raiden]> в winecfg вирт стол включи, позволит эксперементировать без смены разрешения, в окне
<Escsun> markmx, как бы нативная игра)
<smr1> ша попробую спс )
<markmx> lf kfy& c htgjpbnjhbtd cnfdbnmcz&
<markmx> ой =))))
<[Raiden]> в игре ещё посмотри отрисовка д3д или огл, попробуй переключить
<markmx> с репов ставиться?
<smr1> еще вопрос
<[Raiden]> вроде в 1.6 был опенгл
<smr1> вин отказуется на звук драйвер ставить (
<Escsun> блин так сложно порой читать слова )
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, слова не важны - главное мысль
<AlexDevilLX> Всем привет
<AlexDevilLX> Ребят, я не могу расшарить папку на ubuntu
<AlexDevilLX> samba
<smr1> ну вот я врубил верт раб стол она на пару сек открывается и уходит
<[Raiden]> запусти с консоли смотри как ругается и наверное гугли - я не в курсе
<smr1> да с консоли и пускаю ... ниче не пишет ((
<baronos> должен что то писать
<smr1> ша
<[Raiden]> а ты из юнити пускаешь?
<[Raiden]> хотя врятли это важно, но может попробовать без компиза...
<smr1> это как? )) я далекий )))))))))))))
<smr1> smr@smr-box:~$ env WINEPREFIX="/home/smr/.wine" wine C:\\Program\ Files\\Valve\\hl.exe
<smr1> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f344,0x00000000), stub!
<smr1> fixme:x11drv:X11DRV_desktop_SetCurrentMode Cannot change screen BPP from 32 to 16
<smr1> smr@smr-box:~$
<smr1> вот
<AndreX> улыбаться много вредно
<AndreX> а у тебя дрова стоян на видео
<smr1> да
<aleksei`> smr1:  поставь себе playonlinux и не парься
<smr1> да ну оно начнет стим качать
<aleksei`> а ты не стим ему подкидывай, а инсталяшку цса
<smr1> дак он вроде сам качает
<smr1> стим
<aleksei`> можно новое приложение на установку послать, которого нет в списке
<smr1> а смысл тада?
<aleksei`> смысл в том что вместе с playonlinux дофига версий вайна тянется
<smr1> там же смысл плай он линукс в том что он знает че ему нада для запуска
<smr1> аааа
<aleksei`> авось всё пойдёт
<smr1> версии вайна
<smr1> у мя 1.2.2 вроде
<smr1> что что в убунте качать давали
<victor0000> _))
<Drane> ребят, девушка спрашивает - "Что делать еси у мышки стрелочка все время вверх литит" Говорит, что малой что-то нажал, но я думаю, что просто оптика в мыше съехала. Ребут не помогает
<shenmue> мышу может почистить
<Escsun> 1-е правило постукать молотком по мышке
<Escsun> авось поможет)
<rapidsp> авось промажет
<Sergey_IT> все занялись мышками? (
<rapidsp> тянет спошлить :)
<artus> такс, фигня кая то )
<artus> Escsun, не знаеш почему у меня клава по зажатому альту печатает ±²³´µ
<Escsun> artus, без понятие
<Escsun> все к твоему терминалу
<Escsun> у меня на альт реакции такой нет0
<vdrandom> artus, по правому альту?
<vdrandom> может, у тебя раскладка международная? :)
<[Raiden]> а у меня квирк иногла кружочки рисует в начале строки
<vdrandom> œœœœœœœ
<artus> не, по ходу это бока xterm
<Escsun> им кто то еще пользуется О_о)
<vdrandom> а вообще международная раскладка клёвая :)
<vdrandom> Escsun, ну да, пользуемся
<vdrandom> а што?
<artus> Escsun, ну это дефолтный терминал) я слегда пересетапливаюсь)
<artus> *к
<Ilang> хай
<artus> дароф
<Ilang> что нового в мире убунту?
<shenmue> зарплату задерживают =(
<AlexDevilLX> Всем привет
<UNIm95> ку
<orchata> Подскажите пожалуйта канал по php или regex
<artus> #php
<orchata> artus:  туда только по приглашению можно
<artus> #php-ru
<AndreX> нет такого
<artus> создайте )
<artus> orchata,  есть команда /list , вот там и смотри
<orchata> так и делаю
<orchata> ну уж очень их много
<artus> зато выбор какой )
<orchata> :)
 * artus хочет кошерненькую панельку для опенбокса
<Escsun> tint2)
<Escsun> artus, и да не осилил ты pekwm)
<artus> Escsun, да я задолбусь к ней пилить конфиг
<Escsun> artus, не ослил)
<artus> Escsun, я аот только систему на винт накатал , доберусь я еще до пеквма
<AndreX> artus: кстати, если хотите разчистить бан лист от остоянных клиентов есть akick
<AndreX> п*
<orchata> Может тут кто может с preg_match помочь (ну если хозяева не против)
<artus> против
<artus> ибо офтопп
<artus> AndreX, да  вообще надо будет обявить тотальную амнистию
<AndreX> )
<artus> Escsun, твоя тинт ну уж соовсем минимализьм
<Escsun> artus, bmpanel тогда))
<Escsun> а других панелей мну не понимать)
<Escsun> ну или там кдешную прикрути)
<Escsun> будет кде боксо)
<artus> а трей у нее есть ?
<Escsun> есть)
<Escsun> омг
<Escsun> у тинта2
<Escsun> тоже есть)
<XuMuK> ку, каго не видел
<XuMuK> @ł€¶ŧ←↓→øþ[]æßðđŋħjĸł~{}|«»¢“”nµ·̣ага))
<AndreX> )
<XuMuK> клёвая)
<XuMuK> artus, о, хозяин))
<XuMuK> гг
<artus> XuMuK, ^_^
<shenmue> чот в плюсе скучно
<shenmue> 86 хотят добавится и не одной девушки =(
<XuMuK> orchata | [23:16:21] Может тут кто может с preg_match помочь (ну если
<XuMuK>         | хозяева не против) [23:16:21]
<XuMuK>  artus | [23:16:29] против [23:16:29]
<XuMuK>  artus | [23:16:32] ибо офтопп [23:16:32]
<ignat> против
<Nor8>  У нас же команда gstreamer-properties отвечает за вызов окна для выбора аудио карты и так далее?
<AndreX> С помощью свойств GStreamer вы можете настроить параметры звуковой аппаратуры и видеоаппаратуры.
<shenmue> !gstreamer
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gstreamer'
<[Raiden]> Nor8: для выбора модулей через какой выводить видео\звук
<[Raiden]> для тотема и некоторых других
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это понятно, только он у меня не работает почему то. Пишет "ошибка создания главного окна". Как пофиксить?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: тебе чего надо то?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: фиг знает
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да хотел альсу по дефолту поставить главной.
<[Raiden]> без судо пускаешь?
<[Raiden]> с судо не над ов общем
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так судо вроде и не нужно было
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> я на всякий спросил, а то есть любители всё с ним пускать
<Nor8>   Что то видимо сломано
<[Raiden]> только этот текст выдает?
<Nor8>   Именно, притом в отдельном окне ))))
<[Raiden]> иди в гугл , хз
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Ходил уже ))
<[Raiden]> чисто в теории, можео изменить в гконф эдиторе вывод иди в дконф
<[Raiden]> ключик знать только
<[Raiden]> или*
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: или гном сломалси )))
<[Raiden]> /system/gstreamer/0.10
<[Raiden]> в гконф эдитое, дальше сам там
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты уверен, что ты правильный путь указал? )))
<[Raiden]> ну, примерно, у меня гном3
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  У меня две папки 0.10 ))))
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0706/h_1309902758_29435ca725.png
<[Raiden]> в коменте видно на что менять можно
<artus> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-06
<el_style> Господа, подскажите как решить проблему с шрифтами в 11.04 ?
<el_style> вопрос стоит в том, чтобы шрифты были как в вин хр
<el_style> гайды и мануалы не предлагать, т.к. многие из них писались не под 11.04 и уже немного устарели
<XuMuK> самое простое - поставить в виртуалку хр и скопировать фонтсы
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, тут?
<el_style> XuMuK, а как насчет шрифтов-аналогов от RedHat ?
<el_style> которые якобы почти полный аналог виндовых
<sharikoff> выдерни да поставь
<XuMuK> кто нить 3й кернел ставил?
<vdrandom> а чего там вкусного?
<XuMuK> да вот сам пока не заморачивался))
<XuMuK> щас скачал, вот думаю собрать))
<vdrandom> а его зарелизили уже?
<XuMuK> рц6
<sharikoff> ненадо оно нам
<vdrandom> нам надо тёплое ламповое 2.4!!1
<sharikoff> 2.4.20
<sharikoff> непробиваемое было
<Amblnb> Но это мешало конкурировать с офтопиком?
<ninezerozero> \o/
<sharikoff> тр
<skai> XuMuK: третий кернел уже в зависимостях имеет версии либ, которые тока в онерике
<skai> на нарвала не поставить просто так
<vdrandom> у него же арчик
<alexzulu> шалом.
<MagicLover> Чего интересного тут пишут?
<ninezerozero> вошел-вышел
<kstati> ninezerozero, что-т не нравится?
<MagicLover> В fstab прописываю монтирование sshfs. Он монтирует, а мне не зайти. Ибо монтирование видимо происходит под root, а я user. Как сделать, чтобы я мог зайти?
<ninezerozero> это ответ был на выше заданный вопрос.
<ninezerozero> мистера МэджикЛавера.
<kstati> MagicLover, очевидно ж -o user либо -o gid=users
<MagicLover> sshfs#administrator@192.168.0.251:/home/administrator /home/administrator/server/ fuse    defaults,auto    0 0
<MagicLover> kstati: то, что ты написал куда вставить? :)
<kstati> MagicLover, man mount, это стандартные опции монтирования
<MagicLover> поменял defaults на allow_other
<MagicLover> А, хым.
<MagicLover> Спасибо - ща посмотрю...
<AlexDevilLX> Ребят, у меня в блоге появился запрос от яндекса SegST
<AlexDevilLX> Что это такое
<ninezerozero> забей.
<ninezerozero> кинь в личку урл.
<sharikoff> тебя посчитали
<sharikoff> дальше жить смысла нету
<Shelest> привет всем
<Shelest> подскажите,  что моднов  линуксе использовать для подключения к Cisco VPN
<skai> руки
<skai> прямые
<skai> и достаточно развитый мозг
<Shelest> то есть можно прикрутить  Open VPN?
<skai> sharikoff: расскажи ему про эти незабываемые эпизоды глубокого секса
<sharikoff> клиент должен быть
<sharikoff> на циско впн
 * Shelest стало сцыкотно
<sharikoff> да ладно
<sharikoff> чо сделать то надо в итоге?
<yurau> блог Дениса Попова http://quadregus.livejournal.com/
<sharikoff> yurau, все никак не успокоишься? =) столько лет уже прошло...
<yurau> да
<yurau> у меня подпись на форуме была: BolgenOS user
<kstati> yurau, Денис, перестань скрываться, зарегистрируй адекватный ник! )
<yurau> я в молодости хотел работать в МС и быть как Питер Нортон (norton commander)
<kstati> yurau, в чём связь?
<yurau> у каждого свои месчты
<kstati> он же вроде в симантике работал
<skai> @voice yurau
<yurau> да
<yurau> но программист хороший
<yurau> я мог написать вирус по ДОС
<kstati> таки вспоминается кавер  "какая бо-оль, какая бо-оль, нортон утилиты. пять-ноль"
<kstati> yurau, крут. а я до сих пор могу хД
<yurau> я бросил эти знания. теперь я BolgenOS user )
<kstati> yurau, вот к чему приводит наркота — к деградации.
<yurau> да.
 * yurau ушел в столовую
<ninezerozero> принеси мне пирог с картошкой!
<SergeyIT> и компот
<sharikoff> катлетки
<sharikoff> компот можешь себе забрать =)
<Blackmore1> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Blackmore1, Failed!
<Blackmore1> wtf?
<Blackmore1> test, ss
<kv4> Привет всем
<SergeyIT> Blackmore1, заклинило?
<kv4> :)
<Blackmore1> не разобрался ещё, что это и как работает оО
<kv4> Кто знает, как настроить работу видео интегрированного в чипсет Intel H67 Express в ubuntu 11.04
<Blackmore1> где можно нарыть список комнат? А тот тут скучно, никаких холиваров :o
<kv4> ?
<ninezerozero> ёмаё
<kv4> ау
<kv4> как-то тут не густо...
<Blackmore1> я бы сказал уныло
<kv4> да - не очень-то живоё сообщество)))
<Umren> мертвое
<Blackmore1> ну ка, подскажите. Как сделать чтобы при входе на сайт (браузер опера) он сразу логинился?
<kv4> А у присутствующих есть мысли по поводу intel H67 чипсета
<kv4> ?
 * SergeyIT ждет компот из столовой
<Blackmore1> нет *trollface*
<Umren> Blackmore1, установить Хром
<Blackmore1> 2umren, не, интересует на опере.
<Blackmore1> http://dobrochan.ru/src/jpg/1106/582-linux-windows-mac-choose-your-weapon.jpg
<ninezerozero> йху! войс! это круто!
<Blackmore1> ?
<ninezerozero> ты принес мне пирог?
<AirSpirit> можно ли в 11.04 менять вид окна логина, пользуясь темами из art.gnome.org?
<kstati> !voice > ninezerozero
<ubuntuhelp> ninezerozero, please see my private message
<Blackmore1> Z z z . . .
<kstati> !rules > ninezerozero
<ubuntuhelp> ninezerozero, please see my private message
<ninezerozero> чо ета?
<kstati> Вроде бы по-русски написано. прочитай правила по ссылкам, которые ubuntuhelp тебе кинул. не повредит, даже наоборот.
<sharikoff> бабах
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, о * ? или новичков пугаешь?
<sharikoff> достал..
<Slukin> всем привет, скажите, пожалуйста, как в убунту посмотреть данные об установленном железе и версии установленной ОС
<SergeyIT> Slukin, hardinfo
<SergeyIT> Slukin, и всякие lspci, lsusb, uname....
<Slukin> спасибо, а есть что-то вроде такой же иерархической структуры, как в windows в диспетчере задач?
<Slukin> а лучше как в эвересте
<Slukin> чтобы полную детальную информацию о железе можно было посмотреть
<Umren> было, не помню как зовется
<baronos> Да по сути тут ничего и не надо такого, установил и все работает) А если комп твой то как бы все знаешь про железо со времён винды.)))
<Slukin> :) так оно, да мало ли пригодится
<Slukin> всегда полезно знать, что внутри несешь
<AlexDevilLX> Всем привет
<SergeyIT> Slukin, man hwinfo
<AlexDevilLX> А вот что нужно и обязательно установить
<SergeyIT> AlexDevilLX, бубен?
<AlexDevilLX> Что?
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31104
<skai> от звездорасы
<Slukin> спасибо за hardinfo
<Umren> skai, гангстерский бизнес )
<skai> ага
<Umren> бедных китайцев жмут
<Umren> рекет нафиг
<skai> не могут захватить технологиями - будут запугивать мелких
<Umren> я так и не понял с какого перепугу они им платить должны то
<skai> кто не сможет выдержать длительное судебное разбирательство, которое мелкие бы проиграли бы, если бы у соперника хватило ресурсов на такое
<AndreX> да чёта они на спо обозлились ненашутку
<Umren> что типа потенциально нарушаются патенты?
<Umren> а ниче что патенты действительны тока в сша?
<Umren> причем даже в сша это не доказано
<Umren> бред какой то
<skai> Umren: а пофиг.они же жмут на тех производителей, которые обанкротятся на адвокатах
<skai> если откажут мелким в плате
<Umren> вобщем империя зла в своем репертуаре
<skai> мелкие могут позволить себе пару десятков судебных разберательств, которые они проиграют
<skai> а те, против кого они прут - не могут позволить себе ни одного
<skai> рекет жеж
<skai> если ты не можешь защитить себя - ты платишь
<skai> "за защиту" себя от того, кому ты платишь
<MetallDoctor> Добрый день.
<skai> врешь
<MetallDoctor> ???
<AndreX> мс както даже заявили что серверы на их ос дешевле обходятья чем на лине, но их сразу раскусили в не точности тестов и подсчётов
<MetallDoctor> Есть простой, короткий вопрос.
<MetallDoctor> Есть файл со списком заведомо пустых папок, надо удалить их.
<SergeyIT> rm
<MetallDoctor> Подозреваю, что надо бы копнуть в направлении комбо из cat, rm и xargs, но по последнему ман на буржуйском...
<MetallDoctor> Не очень читабельный.
<skai> cat file | rm
<go8765432> не подскажите как пофиксить в shutter фото сайтов? http://en.zimagez.com/full/6a3ba544b68f545f8302d8b06046bee3055e0671f0674bed288c5e3d0cfb9d8620381788b16ffb6baed64995ad612bfc.php
<go8765432> http://goo.gl/ag5Sk
<go8765432> так лучше будет :)
<MetallDoctor> $ cat list | rm
<MetallDoctor> rm: пропущен операнд
<skai> cat file | rm *
<skai> ну сам то подумать не мог?
<MetallDoctor> Как и предполагал - rm занялся своим делом и пошёл удалять содержимое текущей папки. Хорошо, что копия списка у меня есть, а делаю я всё в пустой папке.
<AndreX> cat files.txt | sudo xargs rm -rf мона так
<AndreX> наверно
<The_MEk1> пофиг что нет
<The_MEk1> ты всё-равно выбираай
<AndreX> MetallDoctor,  http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/153106-remove-characters-list-files.html
<MetallDoctor> ВОТ! Спасибо.
<skai> rm <<< cat file
<sharikoff> skai, rm<<<<<<<<<<<<<<cat file
<sharikoff> =)
<The_MEk1> выглядит как-то... ну оченьнастойчивый ввод
<sig_wall> skai: rm не читает из stdin же
<go8765432> никто не сталкивался ? http://goo.gl/ag5Sk в shutter ?
<kstati> MetallDoctor,  не забывай про --preserve-root
<skai> че?рм не читает?от оно цуко
<arpheus> Шалом
<MetallDoctor> cat list | xargs rm -r помогло. Огромное всем спаибо.
<sig_wall> однако <<< оператор хорош. даёт всю строку после него на stdin
<AndreX> хехехе
<SergeyIT> arpheus, молаш
<kstati> MagicLover, cat FileList | awk '{printf "%s%c", $0, 0}' | xargs -0 -o rm -i --preserve-root
<kstati> Если в файле есть каталоги, содержащие пробел простой кат обломается.
<arpheus> SergeyIT, и вам не хворать
<AndreX> адская функция
<MetallDoctor> Подозреваю, что если бы у меня были файлы с пробелом в названии я предпочёл бы их устранить заменой прямо в файле - это нативнее столь ядрёных конструкций с awk.
<arpheus> сорри, упустил начала беседы, но разве cat уже игнорирует "\n"?
<MetallDoctor> Просто пустить замену " " на "\ ".
<kstati> MetallDoctor, но не так динамично. )
<sig_wall> кстати да, cat жы выведет \n, а xargs -0 спокойно отреагирует на пробелы. зачем awk ?
<sig_wall> ах
<sig_wall> s/\n/\0/ ?
<sig_wall> ясно тогда :)
<kstati> не, просто из xargs -0 выкинуть
<arpheus> \m/ :)
<sig_wall> arpheus: parse error
 * kstati мы не ищем лёгких путей, а с гордостью преодалеваем проблемы, которые сами себе создаём xD
<skai> вот заметьте
<skai> человеку уже не нужна помощь
<skai> но вы все равно меряетесь пинусами в консоли
<arpheus> sig_wall, эт типа смайл такой ....
<arpheus> skai, я просто опоздал к началу соревнования :)
<sig_wall> -d'\n' можно было
<MetallDoctor> Ничего, зато про awk ещё что-то узнал. А то кроме awk '{print $1}' практически и не использую его...
<arpheus> и я не меряюсь пинусами в консоли, я там только три команды знаю, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade и  reboot
<gleb> люди помогите сделать точку доступа wifi из ноута
<skai> gleb: тебе дать разрешение?
<gleb> всмысле?
<skai> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<sig_wall> вместо awk '{print $1}' можно что-нить типа sed -ne 's/\([^ ]\)[ $].*/\1/p'
<gleb> "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена Ubuntu 11. Я пытаюсь сделать wifi hot spot из ноута.Какие действия необходимо делать?
 * sig_wall забыл \ перед $ :(
<skai> так.намеков оно не понимает
<skai> попробую быть добрым
<skai> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<arpheus> gleb, включить ноут, погуглить, найти мануал, стокнувшись с проблемами задать вопрос тут
<AndreX> MetallDoctor, быдлокодерский скрипт на perl поиска и удаления пустых папок http://paste.pro/2078353 (по голове не бить)
<arpheus> skai,  вот он счас еще обидится и будет всем рассказывать, какие тут все злые
<skai> arpheus: ну если мозга нет - то да.
<kstati> и флаг в руки.
<gleb> <arpheus> кэп
<arpheus> время идет, стиль вопросов на #ubuntu-ru  не меняется :(
<arpheus> gleb, нет, только И.О.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну почему
<inkvizitor68sl> меняется
<gleb> сегодня полнолуние или у вас критические дни
<sig_wall> AndreX: find . -type d -delete проще :) главное -type d не забыть %)
<gleb> ?
<sig_wall> а то всё стерет
<arpheus> gleb, у нас как обычно отпуск у штатных телепатов
<kstati> gleb, http://citforum.ru/howto/smart-questions-ru.shtml
<AndreX> sig_wall, ну да
<gleb> <skai> и оно будешь называть свою маму
<arpheus> во это мне так повезло? что раз в два года зайдя я нарвался на нечто подоное или оно все же периодически возникает?
<go8765432> ктонить shutter пользует ?
<AndreX> arpheus, да бывает
<DenSpirit> люди
<arpheus> AndreX, пичалька
<DenSpirit> при запуске убунту 11.04 в режиме "классическая" у меня запускается gnome, а поверх него unity
<DenSpirit> если выбирать без эффектов,то только gnome
<DenSpirit> чяднт?
<arpheus> как понять "поверх него"?
<AndreX> ну наверно у него гном с унити
<DenSpirit> ну юнити, и нижняя панелька гномовская еще появляется
<DenSpirit> в обычном режиме только юнити
<AndreX> чтож вам на 10.4 не сидиться то
<skai> мне на 11.04 комфортно
<AndreX> ну мне какбе тоже
<arpheus> AndreX,  не, ну мне так и на 11.04 нормально, без юнити правда :)
<skai> я тож выпилил юнити
<arpheus> просто вот не сталкивался с проблемой как у человека, вот и думаю, как такое может быть
<DenSpirit> >< люди, как в классический режим обратно чистый гном вернуть?
<go8765432> товарищи! кто-нибудь пользуется shutter ?
<AndreX> а я гном 3 впилил
<arpheus> skai, я его не выплилвал, просто не запускаю
<skai> а я выпилил
<arpheus> go8765432, мы видели твой вопрос, видимо никто, ты главно капсом не спрашивай
<AndreX> !ask > go8765432
<ubuntuhelp> go8765432, please see my private message
<DenSpirit> то етсь никто не знает?
<arpheus> DenSpirit, переустановить XP?  ты бы хоть скрины показал что ли....
<DenSpirit> сейчас
<go8765432> забыл.сори. сайты у кого-то получается им фоткать целиком ,
<go8765432> *?
<arpheus> skai, а оно при выпиливании не захотело с собой пол системы утянуть?
<arpheus> как конкретно выпиливал? мне не мешает, но ради интереса....
<skai> неа
<skai> апт-гет пюрж юнити
<arpheus> хм... ща попробую ради интереса
<arpheus> Пакет unity не установлен, поэтому не может быть удалён
<DenSpirit> скрин http://s45.radikal.ru/i109/1107/c4/ce197c4ac46b.jpg
<arpheus> бугага, а как же оно у меня тогда работает?
<skai> arpheus: юнити2д мож?
<arpheus> DenSpirit, а тебе нужет просто гном?
<DenSpirit> да.
<skai> arpheus: sudo apt-get purge unity*
<DenSpirit> режим "классическая без эффектов" дает его
<arpheus> DenSpirit, систему обновлял или заного ставил?
<DenSpirit> с чистого. я с нее начал
<arpheus> хм, блин, вот хз честно, надо бы попробовать воспроизветси. Железо какое?
<DenSpirit> geforce 9800gt
<DenSpirit> amd athlon x64 5000+ black
<DenSpirit> возможно, я сдуру сделал unity --reset, находясь в этом режиме
<arpheus> DenSpirit, сделай compiz --replace тогда
<arpheus> или muter --replace
<arpheus> или что там у тебя
<skai> какой мутер?
<skai> в 2.32 метасити
<arpheus> mutter*
<DenSpirit> все моргнуло, но т о же самое
<arpheus> skai,  я счас на mutter :)
<skai> arpheus: и че?гномшелл - не гном 2.32
<DenSpirit> и команда считает,что не завершилась
<skai> unity-window-decorator --replace
<skai> они компизу сменили название
<skai> killall -9 unity
<skai> же
<arpheus> skai, попробовал mutter --replace - работает, убил компиз, ребутнулся - работает  так и сижу
<skai> arpheus: ну так.кто ж отменял кучу левых пакетов в системе
<arpheus> skai, ну  в этой никто не отменял :) я ж сам его не ставил, но как по мне так повеселее метасити :)
<skai> cairocompmgr круче
<arpheus> skai, учитывая, что когда я компиз менял на муттер я был пьян, а счас я трезв, я пока воздержусь от экспериментов :)
<arpheus> и вообще....  меня такие эксперименты могут к настроеному awesome привети... я пока не готов :)
<DenSpirit> ht,en yt ghjitk
<DenSpirit> ребут не прошел, compiz --replace тоже
<arpheus> DenSpirit, а вырезать опухоль? sudo apt-get purge unity* , как уже выше советовали?
<DenSpirit> мне юнити не нужен только в классическом режиме
<arpheus> DenSpirit, ну тогда пока я тебе ничего посоветовать не могу, невоспоизведенный баг багом не считается :) считай это фичей пока :)
<DenSpirit> попробуй в классическом режиме сделать unity --reset
<DenSpirit> может воспроизведешь )
<nix-rom> Привет всем!
<arpheus> неа :) не на этой машине :)
<AlexDevilLX> Что такое Alt+SysRq+R+E+I+S+U+B
<DenSpirit> вово
<skai> arpheus: очкуешь?
<skai> AlexDevilLX: магия
<AlexDevilLX> Блин, не могу Pidgin собрать
<gleb>  включение wifi как точки доступа sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Master  - дает такую ошибку  Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<gleb> кто знает как лечится?
<arpheus> skai, ссыкотно как то :)
<ninezerozero> привет.
<arpheus> AlexDevilLX, а зачем его собирать, он же собран
<DenSpirit> убиение gnome-panel перезапускает ее. теперь гном отвоевал верхнюю панель
<AlexDevilLX> http://pastebin.com/QCtQwaVU
<arpheus> DenSpirit, у тебя там война миров прям :)  глядишь второй гном, как более опытный в итоге одержит победу
<jlewka> gleb, wlan0 включен?
<DenSpirit> unity --reset снова возвращает позиции, при этом на время рубя свою левую панельку
<arpheus> AlexDevilLX, не не не, я не об этом... я о сакральном смысле собирания пиджина.. зачем? apt-get install pidgin, не?
<AlexDevilLX> Нее
<Nix-Roman> Привет всем!
<AlexDevilLX> Мне нужно пакеты научиться собирвать
<AlexDevilLX> Nix-Roman: Привет
<AlexDevilLX> Может pidgin кривой
<arpheus> AlexDevilLX, тогдла внимательно кури 127 строчку :)
<gleb> <jlewka> вроде да, а как проверить, лампочка горит
<AlexDevilLX> сейчас
<AlexDevilLX> Что такое Alt+SysRq+R+E+I+S+U+B
<jlewka> gleb, ifconfig | grep wlan0
<arpheus> AlexDevilLX, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/SysRq же, ну еслки палки блин
<gleb> <jlewka> команда правильно написана? не реагирует
<AlexDevilLX> Блин теперь GLIB нужен
<AlexDevilLX> Я себе систему хоть им не поломаю
<jlewka> gleb, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up | ifconfig | grep wlan0
<jlewka> gleb, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && ifconfig | grep wlan0
<gleb> <jlewka> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<skai> gleb: а врубить на ноуте вафлю ты не пробовал?
<skai> как он тебе поднимет то, что вырублено физически?
<arpheus> skai, это не по джедайски
<gleb> <skai> кнопка включения горит
<skai> ты ей не верь
<skai> ты проверь
<skai> это ошибка - физически вафля выключена
<gleb> <skai> а как проверить после нажатия включился ли он?
<skai> зайди в нм
<skai> и посмотри не отжата ли там галочка на вайрлесс
<gleb> <skai> я его снес, так как на форуме писали что он мешает сделать хот поинт
<skai> ага.тото я вчра тупо через нм создал домашнюю точку
<gleb> <skai> помоги плз
<AlexDevilLX> Alt+SysRq+R+E+I+S+U+B = Корректный ресет?
<arpheus> AlexDevilLX, нет
<AlexDevilLX> А че это
<skai> это комплекс команд на уровне ядра
<arpheus> sudo reboot - вот корректный ресет
<skai> чтобы управлять компом
<skai> если все кроме ядра висит
<skai> arpheus: нет
<arpheus> да ладно?
<AlexDevilLX> это перезагрузка
<skai> arpheus: если ыт не знаешь, что это за команды - не говори
<gleb> <skai> помоги плз
<gleb> создать точку
<gleb> еси  у тя есть опыт
<kstati> AlexDevilLX, зайди в текстовую консоль, жмакай ALT+SysRq+H и вдумчиво читай
<skai> gleb: firestarter+nm и все
<arpheus> skai,  с каких пор это стало корректным ресетом?
<gleb> <skai> перешел недавно на убунту иногда не все понимаю, не можешь развернутее давать ответы
<AlexDevilLX> хмм
<skai> arpheus: повторю. если ты не знаешь значения отдельных команд - не говори.почитай ман
<AlexDevilLX> он у меня скриншоты делает
<arpheus> skai, вот блин, еслки-палки. одна только B в конце чего стоит....
<skai> arpheus: а кроме нее ты знаешь что делают остальные?
<arpheus> skai, знаю... не будем экзамен на профпригодность устраивать, хорошо?
<skai> а стоило бы
<jham> детишки, не меряйтесь виртуальными достоинствами
<arpheus> R - перехват управления мышью и клавой
<arpheus> E - sigterm для всего, кроме инита
<arpheus> I - сигкилл для всего, кроме инита
<arpheus> S -  синхронизация файловых систем
<arpheus> U - размонтировать, монтировать
<arpheus> B -жесткий ребут
<jham> ...
<arpheus> skai, доволен?
<skai> arpheus: нет. ты в р ошибся
<arpheus> да ладно? о_О
<arpheus> и что же тогда?
<skai> оно не просто перехват
<AlexDevilLX> Ребят, киньте ссылку на видео, как сделать Alt+Sysrq+reisub
<skai> оно еще и этот...как его
<skai> ну не кодировка а ...
<arpheus> нет, оно " как его" не делает :)
<arpheus> оно только дает возможность это сделать :)
<kstati> arpheus, может таки изучишь что делает u&
<skai> ну кнопкоположение с диких раскладок возвращает в стандартное кверти
<arpheus> kstati, а здесть то что не так? ридонли не упомянул?
<AlexDevilLX> ааа в папке /proc/ лежат все настройки?
<chapt> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<arpheus> нет
<kstati> arpheus, неть. не упомянул.
<AlexDevilLX> А REISUB нужно жать одновременно?
<AlexDevilLX> или по очереди
<jham> AlexDevilLX: второе
<arpheus> kstati, ну сорри, коряк да...
<arpheus> торопился
<kstati> AlexDevilLX,  Вдумчиво. с паузами. Та же синхронизация может долго длиться
<AlexDevilLX> по очереди? тоесть зажать alt и sysrq и нажимать r e i s u b
<skai> kstati: после терма лучше паузой не злоупотреблять
<skai> ибо зависшее приложение не термнуть
<kstati> хы, прикинул как мартышка пытается нажать alt+sysrq+пятокКлавишь одновременно. Пацталом
<skai> килять надо будет
<skai> а то ждать как иисуса придется
<AlexDevilLX> Так по очереди?
<jham> " Вдумчиво. с паузами." <-- такие псевдо-элитные фразы
<AndreX> AlexDevilLX, их нужно удерживать пока все не нажмёш
<skai> jham: тебе завидно?
<arpheus> jham, а как без этого то?
<jham> нет, тошнит
<kstati> jham, нафиг пшёл
<AlexDevilLX> Ааа
<skai> jham: ну так тебя никто не держит
<chapt> господа, пытаюсь поставить ментор, в описании на него написано что работает под RH4, пытаюсь запустить на убунту 10.10, после инсталяции появляется такое счастье http://paste.pro/2079044
<AlexDevilLX> Чак норрис может alt reisub жать
<jham> да умников на всём фриноде полно, независимо от канала
<skai> This version of linux OS is not supported by this product.
<arpheus> kstati, skai, вы че буйные то такие? о_О
<skai> chapt: че те непонятно?
<jham> как на квэйнете
<chapt> погуглил, единственное на что натолкнулся что не та версия явы, но у меня стоит уже последняя. что и советовали на форумах
<chapt> skai:  непонятно как исправить, собственно
<skai> chapt: сделать симлинк с /usr/bin/awk на /bin/awk
<kstati> chapt, /bin/awk: not found . which awk?
<skai> kstati: /usr/bin/awk
<chapt> skai:  - спс
<skai> kstati: чай не редхаты
<lukinfore> q
<kstati> chapt, заметь, показательно — ответ на вопрос заключался в ошибке. про версию явы ни слова не было. ) читай что пишут
<lukinfore> подскажите где граба видео мод пропиcывать
<AlexDevilLX> Я так понял, что нужно зажать ALt Sysrq и с помощью свободного пальца нажимать по очереди REISUB?
<arpheus> AlexDevilLX, а чем тебя просто ресет не устраивает? эффект тот-же
<AlexDevilLX> Но но
<AlexDevilLX> Ctrl+Alt+Del?
<arpheus> на системнике
<lukinfore> тоже 3 ага
<gleb> <skai> все сделал как ты говорил, кнопка wifi горит сразу при загрузке, при нажатии кнопки ничего не происходит - она не выключается и не появляется галочка в nm но я могу ставить её вручную, устройство wifi не видит
<AlexDevilLX> Backspace я так понял для перезагрузки X сервера
<AlexDevilLX> а X сервер что то мониторное
<gleb> skai что делать
<AlexDevilLX> ?
<AlexDevilLX> У меня кнопка ресет сломана
<skai> arpheus: вот не тупи
<skai> arpheus: простой резет тебе не синкнет отложенную запись
<skai> arpheus: и не примонтирует в ридонли
<skai> не завершит приложения, которые не зависли
<AlexDevilLX> Так мне нужно тренероватся
<arpheus> да я и не туплю, один фиг на домашней машине с убунтой результатт тот же :)
<skai> arpheus: у тебя резет кнопка размонтировать и синкать умеет?
<AlexDevilLX> Для того, чтобы сделать DEB  пакет из исходника нужно.
<AlexDevilLX>  1.Открыть терминал и зайти папку исходника;
<AlexDevilLX>  2.Ввести ./configure;
<AlexDevilLX>  3.Ввести make.
<AlexDevilLX>  Готово!
<AlexDevilLX> ?
<jham> arpheus: skai прав
<skai> @voice AlexDevilLX
<skai> AlexDevilLX: еще раз и глаз
<arpheus> я не говорил, чтоон не прав :)
<jham> результат не тот же. просто ресет на системнике может привести к потере данных
<AndreX> gleb, гугл же http://goo.gl/fR6Bm
<AlexDevilLX> Мне могут дать бан?
<AndreX> запросто
<jham> arpheus: ну это я додумал так просто
<AlexDevilLX> skai:  ты прав, именно поэтому я и спрашивал
<arpheus> я уточнил, что на домашней машине с убунтой, что подразумевает, что 95% случаев говорит, что там нет важных данных
<AlexDevilLX> AndreX: А за что?
<arpheus> AlexDevilLX, я первый его заработаю :)
<jham> arpheus: хм, плохой настрой )
<AndreX> AlexDevilLX, ну пока не зачто, но ты повод дай
<AlexDevilLX> Ну я правильно deb пакеты собираю?
<AndreX> ты не правильно тексты пастиш
<arpheus> jham, не не не, это не цель моего пребывания, это я так... оговорился :)
<AndreX> !paste > AlexDevilLX
<ubuntuhelp> AlexDevilLX, please see my private message
<AlexDevilLX> Правильно? http://paste.pro/2079113
<kstati> !deb-build > AlexDevilLX
<ubuntuhelp> AlexDevilLX, please see my private message
<AndreX> AlexDevilLX, чё именно ты хочеш собрать ?
<AlexDevilLX> любой пакет
<AndreX> а нафига, если он есть в репах то эт не нужно
<jlewka> AndreX, не все там есть
<jlewka> AlexDevilLX, не правильно
<AlexDevilLX> Что именно
<jlewka> AlexDevilLX, как пример http://takeworld.blogspot.com/2009/05/deb.html
<kstati> AndreX, да и иной раз зависимости лишние бывают. На «столе» по фигу, а на слабых машинах могут раздражать.
<jlewka> AlexDevilLX, создание deb пакета
<jlewka> да и иногда хочется опредленную версию
<kstati> jlewka, http://goo.gl/eJyS6 же
<AlexDevilLX> ну без тонкой настройки
<jlewka> kstati, спасиб, не знал про этот док)
<jlewka> AlexDevilLX, это без тонкой настройки)
<kstati> jlewka, убунтухелпера спроси про deb-build
<AlexDevilLX> ого
<AlexDevilLX> но install инструкция так пишет
<jlewka> а где там написано, что у тебя будет создан deb пакет?)
<jlewka> !deb-build > jlewka
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, please see my private message
<kstati> jlewka, /msg ubuntuhelp не проще? хД
<jlewka> мне прост интересн было что та команда написала бы)
<kstati> AlexDevilLX, make install - последнее дело в системах с пакетными менеджерами. изучи создание deb, облегчишь жизнь в будущем
<jlewka> kstati, или усложник)
<skai> kstati: а сказать "замени мейк инсталл на чекинсталл" тебе релишия не позволила?пафоса то зачем стока?
<kstati> skai, эт не пафос. чекинсталл разве не один из методов создания пакетов? и не только ж deb
<skai> kstati: пафос.твоя фраза сочится им:)пафос "илиты".
<jlewka> skai, я когда то пытался создать пакет samba с чекинсталом, стоко мата о себе от незнакомых людей еще не слышал)
<kstati> skai, ну фиг его, может может твой жир на меня капнул.
<skai> kstati: слабо и уныло
<skai> kstati: тренируйся дальше
<AlexDevilLX> Кто пользовался Midori
<kstati> AlexDevilLX, тебе списком, или статистические данные по целевой аудитории?
<AlexDevilLX> Списком
<AlexDevilLX> rootkit hunt?
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а как squid кеширует сайты, как он потом сранивает содержимое сайта обновилось оно или нет?
<AndreX> нафиг он тебе chrom или фф b ljcnfnjxyj
<jlewka> и как часто он это делает?
<AlexDevilLX> Ребята, а если я создам пользователя на Ubuntu, то ничего не будет
<AlexDevilLX> ?
<AndreX> будет ещё один пользователь )
<Umren> )))
<commandoline> (offtopic): Hello, I'm one of the developers of OpenTeacher (http://openteacher.org/), which has been translated to Russian except for 4 recently added strings. It would be wonderful if they're translated in the final release (planned for coming Saturday), and I'm wondering if someone here has a few minutes of spare time to do that. Thanks! https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher/2.x/+pots/translations/ru/ (I can also give the s
<Umren> commandoline, this openteacher looks nice
<commandoline> Umren: thanks! :)
<Umren> what major languages it supports?
<commandoline> Umren: You can use it to learn any language you can input on a computer, but its user interface is translated (next to English) in Dutch, German, Hungarian, Russian, Spanish and Turkish (some do miss a few recent strings)
<Umren> so what string u miss in russian?
<skai> !ru | commandoline
<ubuntuhelp> commandoline: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, например, он может применяться для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<Umren> skai, он не русский
<Umren> xD
<skai> Umren: use pm
<Umren> он тя просит помочь опен сурсу ))
<AlexDevilLX> и че
<skai> Umren: я знаю.язык то я знаю
<skai> Umren: пусть даст ссыль на ланчпад
<skai> комьюнити поможет
<AlexDevilLX> Как создать нового пользователя
<AndreX> вот же https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher/2.x/+pots/translations/ru/
<AlexDevilLX> А Apt on cd переносит все программы
<skai> Umren: кажи ему, что там всего 4 строчки не решены.и тока две не переведены былиюя придложил перевод
<AlexDevilLX> Ну а допустим программу между пользователями расшарены
<AndreX> AlexDevilLX, sudo adduser user создаёт пользователя user , апт он сд переносит дебки установленных программ в системе в образ который потом надо записать
<kstati> да там перевод вообще весёлый. из откровенно неверного - №6 name = Имена, вместо Имя. угу. Или №1 "Пользователь прервал выполнение операции." вместо классического "Операция прервана пользователем".
<AlexDevilLX> Тоесть бэкап программ
<AndreX> ага
<AlexDevilLX> а почему adduser а не useradd
<AlexDevilLX> deluser?
<AndreX> чтобы при переустановке к примеру не качать заново
<AlexDevilLX> ааа
<AlexDevilLX> на cd вместится
<skai> kstati: ну я смотрел тока непереведенные
<AlexDevilLX> А LXDE это типа GNOME и KDE
<AlexDevilLX> a.k.a. оболочка?
<AlexDevilLX> хмм
<AlexDevilLX> а можно монтировать iso образы
<AlexDevilLX> а что такое x11?
<kstati> commandoline, you need to request a review of the translation. It is understandable, but not always correct.
<SergeyIT> !x
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<AlexDevilLX> !gdm
<ubuntuhelp> Для того что бы запустить графическую оболочку (GDM) выполните в терминале - sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start Чтобы перейти в терминальный режим выполните sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<AlexDevilLX> А как расшифровывается gdm?
<skai> commandoline: he's right
<kstati> AlexDevilLX,  gnome deskop manager
<AlexDevilLX> ага
<AlexDevilLX> Я вот год назад менял на 10.04 через gdm логон
<skai> kstati: гном дисплей менеджер же
<AlexDevilLX> 993 мб для программ это много?
<AndreX> AlexDevilLX,  гугли у нас тут не справочное бюро
<commandoline> kstati, skai: anybody who wants to do it is welcome, but we depend on our translators to do it (because it's impossible for me (I'm Dutch) to review the translation quality)
<AlexDevilLX> ls -la
<AlexDevilLX> вот, а как поменять логон?
<AndreX> AlexDevilLX, или ещё можеш поюзать !search programm-name в привате бота
<AndreX> su user
<skai> commandoline: we can ask https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ru for help
<AndreX> AlexDevilLX, какой логон????
<AlexDevilLX> фон входа в систему
<AndreX> в гугл изменение темы gdm
<kstati> skai, хорошая у тебя память )) «гном дисплей... ))
<AlexDevilLX> Ахх
<AlexDevilLX> нашел
<AlexDevilLX> спасибо
<AndreX> немазашто
<AlexDevilLX> Кто не любит GLaDOS
<AlexDevilLX> А как переводится Natty Nawal?
<AndreX> Natty Narwhal, или «Изящный Нарвал»
<AndreX> навала нету там )
<grad> какой tiling wm под убунтой юзать лучше всего?
<AndreX> AlexDevilLX, все вопросы гоголю, я тебе ещё раз говорю
<Umren> AlexDevilLX, ты откуда вылез?))
<AlexDevilLX> Тоесть
<Umren> вцелом
<AndreX> grad, ion3 наверно
<AndreX> из тундры )
<AlexDevilLX> Из Windows
<kstati> grad, плюсую ион. нормальненько под дебайн-лайк работает, да и конфиг простой.
<AndreX> AlexDevilLX, в никс мире есть такой принцып сначала ищеш ответ на свой вопрос, и если он у тебя какойто индивидуальный и ты не находиш ответ, тогда тока спрашивай и возможно тебе помогут
<AlexDevilLX> хорошо
<kstati> AndreX, вот, блин, взял и обломал шанс насладиться ответом на вопрос, который уже десятки тысяч раз задавали разные люди на разных языках, по мотивам которого уже написано сотни руководств. ну ты и хулюган ;)
<AndreX> )
<kstati> AlexDevilLX, ^^
<Stez> Установил 11.04, wifi работал нормально, просле обновления системы он не  видет его.. кто подскажет что делать а то с букам и вайфаем первый раз..
<AndreX> а что за карта
<artus> гуглить на предмет почему отвалилась вайфайка при обновлении
<Stez> бука hp pavilion 3305er
<Stez> wlan0     No such device
<artus> логично) если у тебя поломали дрова на файфайку в процесе обновок )
 * artus потыкал веточкой в skai
 * kstati подал artus паленко, веточкой по skai некультурно
 * skai расчихлил баномет.сча будет учить культуре
<Stez> и что мне делать обьясните деревянному)
<kstati> Stez, ответить на вопрос <AndreX> а что за карта
<artus> Stez, я например знаю только об одном человеке которого забанили в гугле, и это явно не ты)
<kstati> Я тож про него читал.
<skai> artus: отправь порно на свою страничку в гуглоплюсе - и тя забанят в гугле:)
<kstati> skai, судя по всему речь про топик на хабре. натыкался?
<skai> неа
<kstati> skai, http://goo.gl/Bdu6E
<Stez> product: BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<kstati> Stez, а теперь топай в гугл с запросом типа «ubuntu Version BCM4313». удивишься. я набрал и первая же страница кишит то [solved], то [решено] ;)
<AlexDevilLX> А как называется программа, которая позволяет анимировать говорющую корову в терминале?
<AlexDevilLX> А точнее отсюда http://www.ubuntuka.com/static.images/ubuntu-themes-1/GOTCHIONE.jpg
<skai> Представлен одиннадцатый номер электронного журнала UserAndLINUX (PDF, 5 Мб, 56 стр.). Журнал предназначен для обычных пользователей, для тех кто использует компьютер для повседневной деятельности и хочет познакомиться с миром СПО.
<skai>  Тема номера – "Обмен мгновенными сообщениями: есть ли достойные приложения под Линукс". Почти все размещенные в журнале статьи являются перепечаткой ранее опубликованных в сети материалов и переводов.
<skai> последнее предложение достаавляет
<kstati> AlexDevilLX, пристрелить бы тебя, за то, что ужасы напоминаешь. http://stig.net.ru/stuff/vim_nightmare.gif
<AlexDevilLX> Чего?
<AlexDevilLX> kstati: 0xDeaDBeeF
<kstati> AlexDevilLX, не, это полезно, а не страшно
<AlexDevilLX> Мы о чем говорим?
<kstati> об анимации в консоли
<AlexDevilLX> cowsay?
<go8765432> Escsun: привет :) ты shutter пользуешься?
<go8765432> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<go8765432> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<go8765432> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<go8765432> мои сообщения видно?
<AndreX> go8765432, у меня к тебе предложение: сходи на !forum и создай опрос кто юзает шуттер ))
<go8765432> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<go8765432> Escsun: привет:) ты shutter пользуешься?
<go8765432> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Escsun> go8765432, первый раз слышу)
<go8765432> O
<go8765432> ясн)
<go8765432> это скриншот-тул. на всякий случай :)
<AndreX> ask на всякий случай
<go8765432> AndreX: что ask ?
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp, tell go8765432  about ask
<ubuntuhelp> go8765432, please see my private message
<go8765432> никто не встречал в sbxkb ERROR:main.c:220:read_kbd_description: assertion failed: (cur_group < ngroups) ?
<go8765432> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<go8765432> AndreX: вот тебе и ask :)
<Coldsaw> ммм
<Coldsaw> с меня бан сняли
<AlexDevilLX> А с меня Voice
<AlexDevilLX> А вы знаете, что такое ICQ для Linux (Beta)?
<AlexDevilLX> Внимание! Спойлер! Это флешка ICQ2GO запаковання с помощью Adobe Air в запускаемный файл.
<AlexDevilLX> :)
<novns> AlexDevilLX, нехорошо и неправильно говорить за всех, но здесь тот самый случай, когда можно
<AlexDevilLX> novns: В каком смысле?
<novns> всем насрать на ICQ для Linux (Beta) и ICQ2GO
<novns> вот в этом
<AndreX> AlexDevilLX, во первых неснимали, во вторых при ре коннекте он сам слезает с тебя
<AndreX> я про +v
<Coldsaw> ICQ для Linux (Beta)  - кал)
<AlexDevilLX> Coldsaw: Вот об этом я и говорил)
<AlexDevilLX> А переводв центре приложений машинный?
<AlexDevilLX> *перевод
<Coldsaw> AlexDevilLX =)
<AlexDevilLX> А что лучше: Totem или VLC?
<AndreX> ты опять начинаеш?
<AlexDevilLX> Я не пойму, смысл в чате, если ничего спросить нельзя?
<AlexDevilLX|Away> А есть ли аналог CCleaner для Ubuntu?
<novns> AlexDevilLX, что лучше - астон мартин дб9 или нива?
<baronos> novns: Астон мартин)
<baronos> блин квесты на убунту кончились(
<delorian> всем привет
<Coldsaw> привет
<yurau> пров
<sin3t> Народ, привет)  В чём может быть прико: создаю мост на Убунту чтоб раздать инет, на 2м компе(которому роздают) естьт инет , а на главном - нет )
<[Raiden]> ну а кто знает как ты делал и что
<[Raiden]> найди описание или распиши подробно что делал
<sin3t>  /msg ubuntuhelp !sin3t
<[Raiden]> на компе с которого раздается убунта?
<sin3t> сек) sudo su ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0 brctl addbr bridge0 brctl addif bridge0 eth0 brctl addif bridge0 eth1 ifconfig bridge0 up dhclient
<sin3t> да
<novns> baronos, а теперь попробуйте на этом астон-мартине поехать на природу
<[Raiden]> ясно, я незнаю.
<[Raiden]> sin3t: есть другой путь, через иптаблес
<[Raiden]> раздать инет
<sin3t> делал также , как ту : http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=107492.0
<sin3t> через Иптаблес
<sin3t> так пишет , что ошибка с Днсом
<sin3t> и нету инета вообще)
<baronos>  novns: смотря какую природу, в сибири в тайгу я бы УАЗ взял, в краснодарском крае на море дикое место (тут мест диких и нет почти) я бы доехал до стоянки на астоне и дальше пошел пешком)
<[Raiden]> ну, днс просто прописать надо на втором компе, и первый комп как шлюз
<[Raiden]> по умолч
<sin3t> да.. но на первом компе же нет инета тоже при таком раскладе(
<novns> baronos, до стоянки на дорогах есть двести ямок и триста кочек
<novns> на каждой из них ваш астон-мартин сломается
<[Raiden]> sin3t:  у меня есть. Только не мостом как выше , а так
<[Raiden]> http://yesh.spb.ru/yesh/programs/ubuntu-nat/
<[Raiden]> ну почти так )
<sin3t> <[Raiden]>: спасибо за ссылку)
<novns> baronos, а в краснодарском крае и без ямок на дорогах приключения обеспечены
<sin3t> буду пробывал
<sin3t> пробовать*)
<novns> у вас же там милиция с бандитами слились в экстазе давно
<baronos> ага, я вот подумываю обратно уехать от седова)
<novns> на ниве
<baronos> нивы нету, только фит
<baronos> как вот этот кодек в лине "Кодировщик MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3)" называеться?
<baronos> что то в репах найти не могу
<[Raiden]> если кодировщик, то lame
<[Raiden]> а если декодер - может немного зависеть от того для чего\какого софта
<baronos> ага мне для конвертора видео
<[Raiden]> какого?
<[Raiden]> конвертора?
<baronos> Transmaggedon
<[Raiden]> 1 раз нормально вопрос задай, что бы не переспрашивать
<[Raiden]> ок
<baronos> ок)
<[Raiden]> lame возможно
<[Raiden]> а нет
<[Raiden]> Transmageddon — универсальный видео-конвертер использующий GStreamer
<[Raiden]> смотри пакеты gstreamer-plugins*
<[Raiden]> точнее не могу сказать
<baronos> установил ламе он начал конверт, к сожалению он сам не находил Гстример
<[Raiden]> ок
<baronos> спасибо)
<sin3t> [Raiden]:  не помогло..) ех)
<[Raiden]> ну незнаю, я с первого раза смог так раздать )
<sin3t> везёт))
<[Raiden]> просто следование инструкции. Сам гугльни, линк выше первое что попалось
<[Raiden]> по запросу ubuntu раздать инет
<sin3t> да что уже только не пробывал) http://xgu.ru/wiki/Linux_Bridge
<sin3t> и на форуме убунту.ру
<sin3t> но не идёт , зараза))
<[Raiden]> на втором компе тоже линукс?
<sin3t> винда))
<[Raiden]> и ты там вписал первый комп как шлюз по умолч и днс сервера?
<sin3t> вот почёму старался мост настроить, ибо на винде тогда не пришлось бы запариваться)
<[Raiden]> Ну, мостом не ко мне
<sin3t> http://yesh.spb.ru/yesh/programs/ubuntu-nat/  - а после этих махинаций , на винде еще надо что прописывать?)
<sin3t> простите чайника =)
<AndreX> sin3t, по идее на лине нужно в нм выставить второй сетевухе параметр как общее а на вин автоматом всё
<[Raiden]> ух
<[Raiden]> возможно, я только способ как по линку юзал
<[Raiden]> sin3t: да, причем я уже два раза сказал что.
<[Raiden]> sin3t: надо на винде зайти в свойства соединения, вписать ип убунтовского компа как шлюз по умолч
<[Raiden]> и вписать днс сервера , можно взять из cat /etc/resolv.conf
<sin3t> AndreX, мне кажется, что я снес NM. когда гнома сносил)
<AndreX> )
<[Raiden]> в лине ещё, если без ребута. надо
<[Raiden]> sudo -i
<[Raiden]> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<sin3t> пасиб, сча попробую)
<AndreX> форватинг типа
<[Raiden]> чео-то молчат все. Не получится -  на форуме спроси )
<baronos> LibreOffice Draw это типа корел дро?
<_Ron_> да
<[Raiden]> тип корел дро, это inskape или sk1
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31112
<AndreX> sin3t, попробуй ещё  http://linuxforum.ru/viewtopic.php?id=7587 или http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=135b2f7375de4c30&pli=1
<[Raiden]> хорошая новость http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31110
<neshta> всем привет
<neshta> кто знает что должно лежать в /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_binary-i386_Packages ?
<neshta> конечно глупый вопрос, но у меня там каким-то боком оказалась страница переадресации моего интернет-провайдера в случае отсутствия денежных средств..
 * artem67sm ïèíã
<ubuntuhelp> artem67sm! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<baronos> нашел квест у себя)) вообщем у меня есть мп3 плеер юсб, я хотел его прошить чтоб он заработал как плеер а не как флешка, прошивка только под винду с оф сайта, прошивка не видит плеер как подключенный диск(
<artem67sm> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> artem67sm, Есть контакт.
<AndreX> baronos, наверно такое надо делать через vbox если винды нет
<baronos> AndreX: щас попробую, спс)
<AndreX> ну ещё как вариант в настройках вайна подключить память плеера как диск
<artem67sm> Всего я кикнул »»» 0 человек  «»  И поставил бан »»» 0 людям
<sin3t> [Raiden], все равно нету инета)
<sin3t> лано) наверное, буду на форум писать
<chelaxe> hi
<AndreX> chelaxe, hi
<chelaxe> не могу статью в хелп.убунту.ру написать... вроде все везде описывает что пиши и правь а вот где добавить статью не найду
<chelaxe> есть кто в теме?
<yurau> приколитесь цена на сматрфон зачеркнуто 31 990 написано 31 000 :). даа, это сильная экономия
<yurau> 31 900
<chelaxe> ))
<chelaxe> маркетинговый ход
<yurau> кого заинтерисовало могу дать ссылочку :)
<chelaxe> мне кто нить что нить скажет?
<yurau> я не писал. мне дизайн не нравится
<yurau> был-бы нормальный дизайн тогда написал-бы что-н :)
<AndreX> chelaxe, выбираеш рубрику и над темами в рубрике есть кнопка новая тема
<AndreX> ааа
<AndreX> не то
<Coldsaw> во всем виноват дизйн :D
<chelaxe> нету
<chelaxe> ((
<chelaxe> так вот и не могу понять как написать а ведь написано что каждый зарегистрированный может
<AndreX> Инструменты редактирования по умолчанию скрыты. Они появятся в самом низу страницы после того, как вы войдёте на ресурс с использованием вашего логина с форума. Учтите, что если у вас нету прав на редактирования какой-либо статьи, то даже войдя вы н
<AndreX> е увидите для этой статьи инструментов редактирования.
<chelaxe> править могу а написать нет
<chelaxe> так редактировать могу некоторые а новую как написать
<chelaxe> уф везде есть правка и все((
<AndreX> chelaxe, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=159878.0 воот
<AndreX> это сделано походу чтоб всякую фигню туда не пихали
<sig_wall> товарищи красногл^W пользователи Oneiric, там wayland не запилили ещё?
<rapidsp> нет еще, синеглазка
 * AndreX пошол на форум квесты искать
<trizer> всем привет, у меня глупый вопрос, как узнать название файла устройства cd-rom в папке dev?
<[Raiden]> /dev/sr0 и симлинк наверное там же /dev/cdrom
<[Raiden]> как узнать - не могу сазать, помню просто.
<AndreX> ls -l /dev/cdrom
<[Raiden]> )
<trizer> собсно, sr0 отсутствует
<[Raiden]> сек
<trizer> и еще а что значит @  в конце имени файла?
<[Raiden]> значек говорит что это симлинк
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> вру
<[Raiden]> trizer: где ты видишь это? может это часть имени файла просто?
<trizer> это в /dev
<trizer> команда ls подставляет этот значек
<[Raiden]> показывает что это симлинк
<[Raiden]> man ln
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0706/h_1309977101_57520d2b5f.png
<trizer> хорошо, а как узнать на что указывает симлинк?
<[Raiden]> не в тему
<[Raiden]> trizer: по ls -l видно
<[Raiden]> или в mc в строке статуса панели, когда на файл наводишь
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga ~ % ls -l /dev/cdrom
<[Raiden]> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2011-07-06 20:14 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<artus> [Raiden], будь добр, напомни, как эта фигня называетцо которая дисками рулит )
<[Raiden]> artus: Эм, подробней, склероз
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> palimpsest
<artus> ога, срс
<[Raiden]> artus: что бы помнил http://www.giuspen.com/cherrytree/
<artus> O_o
<artus> это чего такое?  )
<[Raiden]> программа для ведения заметок, мультиплатформ
<artus> ахха
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0706/h_1309978041_c0b267f235.png
<[Raiden]> в действии
<artus> хыы
<trizer> а монтировать устройство через символьную ссылку можно?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> в гноме альт и мета 1 и тоже?
<artus> [Raiden], прикольная тикетница )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> 1 из способов узнать девайс sudo lshw |grep cdrom или гуйная hardinfo
<trizer> что это за бред?! mount /dev/hdc пишет что не указано в fstab такого устройства, проверяю оно есть. mount /mnt/hdc /dev/hdc пише что файла такого нету, хотя я не слепой и вижу что /dev/htc есть (система правда slax на виртуальной машине)
<trizer> может я команды неправильно ввожу?
<Sergey_IT> htc - очепятка?
<[Raiden]> trizer: 1. значит не указано , 2. если не указано, надо ещё указать куда   mkdir /mnt/hdc ;mount /dev/hdc  /mnt/hdc
<[Raiden]> и ещё 1 ньюанс
<trizer> Sergey_IT: именно  hdc
<[Raiden]> очень важный
<[Raiden]> разделы обычн оимеют цифры!
<[Raiden]> а /dev/hdc скорее всего устройство целиком
<[Raiden]> если это hdd
<trizer> ну это как бэ сидюк
<[Raiden]> покажи fstab
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> и какой дистрибутив?
<trizer> slax
<[Raiden]> давно не видел что бы девайсы на h начинались
<[Raiden]> ух
<[Raiden]> ну в общем выше вроде всё расказал )
<[Raiden]> мы убунтоводы люди неграмотные, сходи куда-нить на #gentoo-ru
<[Raiden]> )
<User076[web]> hello
<go8765432> не знаете случайно chatzilla делает уведомления как-то ?
<[Raiden]> не знаком
<go8765432> я недавно познакомился - мне понравилось :)
<baronos1> как в /dev узнать какое устройство юсб имеено флешка а не юсб наушники не отключая наушники так как музыка отличная играет?)
<go8765432> baronos1: ну так в наутилусе перейди и посмотри...
<[Raiden]> никто не знает куда в 11.04 пропал /var/log/messages?
<[Raiden]> в гноме смотрелка логов гуйная
<[Raiden]> вытащи\воткни флешку и пролистай логи
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<AndreX> dmesg можно посмотреть
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Журналом не кажет?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: именно этого файла нет, по такому пути
<Nor8>  11.04 вообще сказочно работает ))) Или может удалил сам что-нибудь? )))
<[Raiden]> ваще, поставьте себе hardinfo
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ls -l var/log/mess* выдает что-нить?
<Nor8> сек
<[Raiden]> / перед вар забыл
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У меня вообще и просмотр журналов работает )))
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже работает
<[Raiden]> я хочу узнать другое
<Nor8>  Команда не найдена пишет
<[Raiden]> у меня только файла нет или у всех?
<[Raiden]> ls не найдена?
<Nor8> она самая
<[Raiden]> ну вы даете
<Nor8> А, ошибся я, с большой буквы написал )))
<AndreX> у меня тоже нет mesages
<[Raiden]> AndreX: спс
<[Raiden]> можно наверное /var/log/syslog заменить
<Nor8> Нет такого файла или каталога пишет
<baronos1> lsusb показало Bus 001 Device 002: ID 054c:0317 Sony Corp. , в папке /dev/bus/usb/ лежат папки 001 002 это они и есть я так понимаю?
<[Raiden]> да
<baronos1> отличненько))
<AndreX> cat /var/log/udev
<[Raiden]> но на флешки обычно создаются ещё имена устройств вида /dev/sd*
<baronos1> вот так вот у меня в mtab "binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0"
<go8765> подскажите пожалуйста - запускаю icecat с открытым определённым к-вом вкладок и он не реагирует ни на что. приходится убивать процесс
<[Raiden]> я сомневаюсь что это флешка )
<baronos1> ппц блин, все замутил а прошивка в виртуалке под семеркой не запускаеться О_о ппц(((
<go8765> насчёт icecat есть какие-то идеи ?
<baronos1> придеться квест удалить))) но у меня появился новый))) в общем можно ли сделать чтоб в терминале CTRL+C копирование, а вместо старого ктрл+ц CTRL+....
<baronos1> все я нашел комбинации клавиш для терминала в терминале)
<Sergey_IT> go8765, опять вляпался?
<ptichka> привет всем!
<Nor8> ку
<ptichka> нужна помощь - два дня бьюсь над установкой убунту
<ptichka> ставлю на Lenovo ThinkPad X100e
<Nor8>  И что?
<baronos1> наверно поставить не может)
<Nor8>  За два то дня?
<Nor8>  Так в чем проблема, птичка?  ))))
<ptichka> сейчас ошибку перепишу
<ptichka> жду пока ноут загрузится до ошибки
<go8765> Sergey_IT: да много чего есть :) вот icecat фризится например :)
<ptichka> скажу честно - я первый раз с убунту - так видел у товарищей на ноутах - понравилось
<ptichka> решил поставить жене (конечно во добро) :)
<[Raiden]> судя по этому людиставят. Подозреваю дело не в убунте
<[Raiden]> http://codedivine.wordpress.com/2010/05/13/lenovo-thinkpad-x100e-and-ubuntu-10-04/
<Sergey_IT> go8765, на форуме видел )
<[Raiden]> имдж битый мб или носитель
<ptichka> качаю с этого сайта образы - перепробовал уже все, начиная с десктопа до фул двд
<Nor8> Да погодь ты, Райден ))) Еще даже про ошибку не написали ))))
<ptichka> закачки производились как с помощью торента, так и обычной загрузкой
<ptichka> о - сейчас ошибку напишу
<Coldsaw> я где то год назад пыталась на нетбук поставить убунту, слаку, ксубунту - вообще никак) постоянно ошибка вылазила
<Nor8>  Железо несовместимо, такое бывает
<Coldsaw> пичалька)
<Sergey_IT> так прежде чем ставить, надо в гугле глянуть
<Nor8>  Перед покупкой железа нужно в гугль глядеть )))
<baronos1> в андроид со кто нить силен?
<baronos1> ос**
<Nor8>  На андроид-ру все силачи собрались )))
<go8765432> посоветуёте какую-то адекватную тёмную тему ?
<Escsun> go8765432, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YITdHCXlNPA/SzY7Rkn93lI/AAAAAAAAABc/bceP1L6u8kI/s1600-h/screen2.png
<Escsun> go8765432, у меня давно такая была))
<Sergey_IT> go8765432, самая темная - кнопка повер
<[Raiden]> советую кде ) тут куча раскрасок любой темы
<[Raiden]> простите, я что юзаю, о том и говорю
<Sergey_IT> акын?
<artus>  Escsun бросай свои пеквмы, переходи на кеды)
<Escsun> artus, а это разве pekwm?)
<Escsun> artus, и кде не нужен)
<Escsun> он не логичен и монстр
<baronos1> Escsun: у тебя скорость 24мб\с?
<artus> хыы... черенько
<ptichka> сорри - набрать не удалось
<ptichka> вот ссылка
<ptichka> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376441
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, там внутренняя логика, в куте )
<artus> нечно среднее между черненько и серенько )
<Escsun> baronos1, не 8 мб/с )
<baronos1> Escsun: эхх, ну тоже много)) завидую белой завистью)
<Escsun> baronos1, то не скорость))
<[Raiden]> он на самом деле очень продуман. поиск мощный и теги к файлам и рейтинг, краннер с кучей плагинов , квин... Делфин который действия может накачать для расширения меню прямо с кделук и т.д.
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0707/h_1309982486_cedf94dd1e.png - на тему тем потемней.
<Escsun> никогда не любил кде
<Escsun> да и сейчас не люблю)
<baronos1> кде красибый гад но для меня лично не юзабельтен)
<Escsun> да мазня это)
<Sergey_IT> ptichka, так там решено
<Nor8> Это адъ при жизни ))))
<[Raiden]> долго в общем флудить надо, и показывать что как.
<[Raiden]> я лучше пропущу тему выбора де
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos1> :-D
<Escsun> я и де  не признаю))
<go8765432> нашёл нечто. называется  xface-dusk выглядит http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/5313/1060.png
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, переходи на телетайп работать
<go8765432> но как-то сильно глаз режет...
<Escsun> ахаха так резало глаза
<Escsun> что аж вылетел)
<Nor8>  Черный шрифт прикрутить и будет норм   ))))
<ptichka> Sergey_IT: там сказано ,что вставлена SD card - у меня не вставлена SD card
<ptichka> у меня нет сд-рома в ноуте - я пытаюсь загружаться с флешки
<artus> а как в наутилусе подписи к кнопкам убераютцо?
<ptichka> с помощью утилиты Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.5.6
<Nor8>    В gconf-editor' е , Артус.
<go8765432> artus: какие подписи к кнопкам ?
<artus> go8765432, обычные такие )
<go8765432> artus: продемонстрируй
<baronos1> go8765432: меня вот так устраивает))) http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/49/18287234.png
<artus> Nor8, а для  gconftool-2 не скажеш командочку?
<ptichka> Sergey_IT : я уже в нете все перечитал, дистрибутивы почти все перепробовал, загрузочную флешку делаю с разными утилитами
<Nor8> artus: Не скажу  )))
<[Raiden]> основной минус разных сред в том... нет, точнее два минуса. 1. разработчики сбиваютсяв отделные кучки - пример дельфин, наутилус,писиманфм и т.д. - нафиг столько не надо в 1 ос 1 панельных фм. 2. тяжело саппортить. Например вопросы по гному , находясь
<[Raiden]> в кде и т.д.
<[Raiden]> так, мысли вслух
<ptichka> ведь не может такого быть, что убунту не сможет установиться на этот нетбук
<go8765432> artus: http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/9518/062o.png не вижу..
<go8765432> ptichka: а чё не получается ?
<ptichka> go8765432: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376441
<ptichka> вот такая штука вылазит, даже не доходит до выбора языка
<go8765432> ptichka: нетбук ?
<baronos1> ptichka:  http://justinsomnia.org/2010/02/ubuntu-on-a-lenovo-thinkpad-x100e/
<ptichka> baronos1: ага
<go8765432> artus:  так чё за кнопки ?
<go8765432> *подписи
<[Raiden]> ptichka: а с 1 имиджа делаешь флешки?
<artus> go8765432, ну я рад что у тебя они выпелены темой, а по дефолту там надписи есть
<baronos1> ptichka: смотерел уже эту ссылку, да?
<ptichka> да с разных уже пробовал
<[Raiden]> ptichka: как она не ставится? что пишет?
<artus> go8765432, вобщем подписи под деми кнопками
<[Raiden]> ptichka: unetbootin пробовал?
<ptichka> BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for list of commands.  (initramfs) /init: line 1: can't open udevadm settle - timeout of 180 seconds reached, the event queue contains: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/1d.2/usb3/3-1:1.0/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0/block/sdc/sdc1 (1091) /dev/loop0: no such file mount: mounting udevadm settle - timeout os 180 seconds reached, the event queue contains: /sys/devices/pci
<Escsun> artus, дак это вроде отклюается
<ptichka> вот такая штука
<go8765432> artus: я уже понял. у тебя просто наутилус или elementary ?
<Nor8> На диске стоит уже что-нибудь?
<ptichka> винда семерка
<ptichka> хочу снести
<[Raiden]> ptichka: имидж проверь и используй юсб криейтор убунтовский или unetbootin - обычн овсегда работает
<Nor8> Удали и форматни все, может и поможет
<go8765432> ptichka: можешь проверить где-то на другом железе насколько адекватная флешка ,
<artus> go8765432, уже пофиг, я на него lxappearance натравил)
<ptichka> unetbootin сейчас попробую
<ptichka> на другом железе, жаль, но не могу
<[Raiden]> есть другие варианты, например установка по сети
<[Raiden]> только с этим в гугл
<ptichka> подскажите тогда какой иминдж взять для нетбука
<ptichka> я уже кучу пеерпробовал
<ptichka> может кто-нить че-нить подскажет?
<Nor8> ptichka: Обыычный по идее
<go8765432> artus: точно) я там заодно вслючил значти контекста, а то как-раз ниак не мог вспомнить где они включаются)
<Nor8> 64-ьитный можешь, если проц амд
<ptichka> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ubuntu-11.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<ptichka> я вот этот пробовал
<[Raiden]> тем у кого ноуты возможно стоит глянуть http://www.opennet.ru/tips/2594_apm_power_kernel_linux.shtml
<ptichka> а он, как для жены :), понятен будет
<[Raiden]> а.. ну если торентом то по идее имидж качалкой проверился
<[Raiden]> будем считать что не битый
<[Raiden]> )
<ptichka> в винде она как кот в масле
<go8765432> ptichka: я как то пытался тоже с флешки ставить - закончилось тем что записал сидюшку) благо стационар)
<Nor8> ptichka: Вообщем, форматни диск и ставь с флэшки 64-битную )))
<[Raiden]> у меня на десктопе с этим некоторый скосяк есть, 2 флешки, кингстон и трансценд
<[Raiden]> делаю загрузочными
<[Raiden]> с 1 грузится, с другой нет
<ptichka> блин, у меня трансценд
<[Raiden]> биос точнее вообще не видит трансценд
<ptichka> но я попробую
<go8765432> artus:  тв не знаешь как эту гадость выпилить ?
<ptichka> у меня все видит
<go8765432> artus: http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/6451/2063.png
<go8765432> забыл ссылку)
<artus> неа
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-disable-overlay-scrollbars-in.html
<go8765432> ptichka: попобуй для начала проверь флешку на другом компе
<aleksei`> всем ку
<go8765432> [Raiden]: спс. буду пробовать, а то достало уже )
<go8765432> это типа такое юзерфрендли новшество.
<Escsun> go8765432, а ты сам не пробивал делать темы под себя?)
<ptichka> спасибо всем. качаю http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ubuntu-11.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, так его, нечего искать, надо самому делать
<go8765432> Escsun: пробовал. но у меня это из 5ти месть настраивается
<go8765432> ptichka: дивиди не обязательно было кстати)
<go8765432> сиди хватило бы думаю
<ptichka> да негде сд взять
<ptichka> да так, чтобы его через юсб включить
<[Raiden]> ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<[Raiden]> ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Sergey_IT> а зачем 11.04, может 10.04 надежнее?
<go8765432> ptichka: неожиданно http://ubuntu.ru/get#torrent
<Nor8> ptichka: http://releases.ubuntu.com/  и сиди и так далее. Проц у тебя какой?
<[Raiden]> ptichka:твой линк на двд имидж
<[Raiden]> что впрочем не плохо
<ptichka> десктопа хватит?
<[Raiden]> вполне
<ptichka> ато я уже 4 гига запустил
<[Raiden]> да без разницы впринципе
<[Raiden]> двд чут ьфичастей - там консольный инсталл есть ещё
<artus> go8765432, фсее )) http://itmages.ru/image/view/226317/2f0233a1
<Escsun> artus, с темой что-то явно не так)
<[Raiden]> минимализм во всем даже в цвете
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> Escsun, че те уже нетак?
<Escsun> artus, какие то полоски не правильные )
<[Raiden]> тема: я скучаю по монохрому
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], поставь монохромный монитор
<artus> Escsun, слушай, я б сказал ... )))
<artus> Escsun, полоски ему не так)
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: я про скриншот
<Escsun> artus, меня они раздражают ))
<artus> Escsun, нет у меня других полосок )
<Escsun> artus, вырезать ))
<ptichka> Nor8; MD Athlon Neo MV-40 (1,6 ГГц)
<ptichka> люди - может еще подскажете где одним образом можно взять сборку прог для убунту. в частности нужны графические редакторы, почта, скайп, аська ну и т.д.
<Escsun> ptichka, а не проще ли скачать7
<Escsun> ptichka, меньше же качать)
<artus> ptichka, эммм... нафига ?
<ptichka> тоже вариант
<ptichka> я вот еще читаю, что есть замена оупенофису какойто либре - что по этому поводу?
<[Raiden]> если что-то постоянно ставишь - можешь скрипт сделать. Впринципе. Или есть ещё вариант.
<artus> ptichka, опенофис втопку
<[Raiden]> допустим есть ещё комп, там убунта
<artus> ставь либру
<Nor8> Либра и так есть в 11.04
<[Raiden]> можно перенести /etc/apt папку и перенести список пакетов - сча линк дам
<baronos1> ptichka:  а через лайф заходит на нет бук?
<Nor8> И гимп можно из репов поставить, для начала хватит.
<[Raiden]> вот тут 2 варианта переноса списка установленных программ
<[Raiden]> http://sudouser.com/sozdanie-spiska-ustanovlennyx-paketov-v-linux-ubintu-debian-mint-i-rabota-s-nim.html
<artus> dpkg --get-selections | grep 'install' | cut -f 1 | xargs > installpkgs Экспорт программ из списка: cat installpkgs | aptitude install
<artus> все намного проще
<ptichka> [Raiden]: прикольно - теперь, я так понимаб, осталось найти файл, установленных пакетов с другой машины
<ptichka> может глупый вопрос, но простите начинающего, как быть с антивирусами?
<artus> они не надо
<[Raiden]> ptichka: как увижу хотя бы 1 - скажу
<ptichka> :) спасибо
<[Raiden]> транзитный какой-то хлам впринципе можно проверять , для того что бы вин юзеры выживали
<[Raiden]> кламав например , и закрытых есть штуки 3-4
<[Raiden]> тут и без и вирусов цирк - гг
<artus> [Raiden], проблема антивирусов это проблема винюзеров)
<ptichka> это мне уже нравится :)
<artus> [Raiden], а ты никакие гуишные бекапилки не щупал?
<[Raiden]> неа, но сча думаю как раз - лениво скриптить
<[Raiden]> вообще хочу просто что бы бекапило таром по крону, беря файлы и папки из списка и ещё с опцией , в отдельный архив или в общий
<[Raiden]> можно башем обойтись
<artus> можно, но лениво)
<[Raiden]> если посмотриш быстрее меня - крикни
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> вот какраз листаю
<go8765432> а из-за  чего может не работать отображения рабочего стола до перелогина ?
<artus> go8765432, рабочий стол не нужен)
<go8765432> я вот, к примеру, открываю наутилус, сворачиваю его а картинка наутилуса остаётся, как в винде прям когда глюки
<Escsun> go8765432, gconf настрой)
<go8765432> artus: я не в смысле иконок
<go8765432> Escsun: что именно ?
<Escsun> go8765432, gconf-editor открой)
<Escsun> а дальше ищи на тему наутилуса или хз че там
<Escsun> не помню уже
<Escsun> или вроде демона
<go8765432> Escsun: кстати!
<go8765432> я там отключил отрисовку наутилусор раб.стола
<go8765432> что может это делать вместо него? точнее -  что это делает после перелогина, когда всё нормально работате ?
<go8765432> *работает
<go8765432> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Escsun> go8765432, наутлус подгружает gnome-settings-daemon
<Escsun> go8765432, его надо в 1-ю очередь настроить
<go8765432> Escsun: я не уверен, что он у меня вообще запущен и есть в процессах...
<artus> [Raiden], http://www.openkazan.info/node/4894
<Escsun> go8765432, а ты посмотри)
<Escsun> go8765432, наутулус загружает его даже если ты его откроешь
<artus> [Raiden], ща посмотрю на FlyBack
<Escsun> go8765432, или просто берет настройки его и подгружает их
<Escsun> go8765432, в общем копай в его сторону
<artus> а може и на luckyBackup
<go8765432> а почему у меня 2 индикатора раскладки грузится при логине ?
<go8765432> причём одинаковых
<artus> гг, даеш 3
<ptichka> [Raiden]; ну что за беда? при загрузке с флешки образа 386 - темный экран с курсором
<ptichka> и все - больше ничего...
<[Raiden]> да без понятия
<go8765432> ptichka: да это же openbox :))))
<ptichka> )))) ага - оказывается нужно долго, долго ждать
<ptichka> а я кипешевать уже начал
<ptichka> буду ждать
<[Raiden]> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_ubuntu_%D0%BF%D0%BE_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8
<[Raiden]> угу, птырка энтер , подожди, может проснется
<go8765432> Escsun: запускается кстати после scroll,terminate
<[Raiden]> может быть рано ещё закапывать сд - с них обычно гладко всё
<go8765432> [Raiden]: я о том же
<ptichka> не зря кипиш поднимаю - таже самая ошибка
<ptichka> все теже на манеже - вот такая ошибка http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376441
<go8765432> тем более что никто не отменял cd-rw
<go8765432> и какбэ экономно получается
<go8765432> а чё с icecat сделать можно что бы он перестал виснуть ?
<go8765432> я когда по нему клацаю - у меня даже мигает лампочка раскладки... гы
<ptichka> [Raiden]: еще какие-нить мысли, кроме установки по сети есть?
<[Raiden]> незнаю ) этож ноут. Сходить к тому кто может поставить с флешки )
<artus> go8765432, выбросить
<[Raiden]> или к тому у кого есть внешний сд
<ujjain> Hi, can somebody help me change the language? http://images.codepad.eu/vi-7zcUMi.png
<go8765432> а можно как-то посмотреть на какие сайты он заходит?
<ptichka> вот разочарование, а так хотелось...
<ptichka> я так понимаю, что он просто не понимет как ему подключить юсб устройства, поэтому и внешний привод тоже не поможет
<artus> ptichka, что ща на ноте стоит?
<ptichka> artus: седьмая винда - я хотел с помощью дистрибутива удалить и поставить убунту
<go8765432> кстати да . по-идее можно на виртуалке проверит
<artus> ptichka, ставиш grub4dos ? отрезаеш раздел в гиг размером, форматиш его в фат, ложиш туда образ, настраиваг груб и вперед перегрудатцо)
<[Raiden]> artus: back in time что-то не нравится. туповатая морда, судя по логам к рсинк
<artus> я ну luckybackup бекапит, ток не жмет
<go8765432> можно как-то посмотреть куда мой браузер ходит ?
<artus> go8765432, налево он ходит)
<[Raiden]> netstat -antup возможно
<[Raiden]> или iftop какой-нить, фиг знает
<maxi_> всем привет)
<artus> [Raiden], вобщем чую прийдетцо плясать вокруг tar -zcvpf /archive/full-backup-`date '+%d-%B-%Y'`.tar.gz \ --directory / --exclude=mnt --exclude=proc --exclude=var/spool/squid .
<XuMuK> lsof -i | grep browser
<XuMuK> как вариант
<artus> XuMuK, !
<go8765432> XuMuK: привет) вместо brouse - писать icecat ?
<artus> XuMuK, ану на вскидку кую нить кошерную гуиишную бекапилку выдай
<XuMuK> deja dup
<el_style> Народ, подскажите норм шрифты для убунты..виндовые как-то вообще фигово смотрятся в браузере
<XuMuK> на амазон может личинки откладывать))
<artus> el_style, терминус
<XuMuK> go8765432, название браузера
<artus> XuMuK, да я как то с его личинками разорюсь на инете то )
<ptichka> <artus>: о, ужас, а попроще ничего нет?
<go8765432> прикол - fra07s07-in-f100.1e100.net - адрес гугла ?
<XuMuK> artus, у тебя не анлим чтоль?)
<[Raiden]> el_style: http://www.shatlovsky.ru/2008/09/21/firefox-linux-idealnye-shrifty/ - вместо веры можно либерейшен.
<artus> ptichka, а там делов на 20ть минут, 15ть гуглить, 5ть делать)
<artus> XuMuK, у мну 3g ) с лимитом в 10ть гигофф в месяц
<[Raiden]> а для ифейса... либерейшен опять же, дройд, убунту
<ptichka> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/os/99159/
<XuMuK> хомячки хотят одной коммандой) ну или строкой максимум)
<artus> вобщем чую прийдетцо сделать клонзилой fullbackup системы а остальное таром
<[Raiden]> угу )
<[Raiden]> я потом скриптик для частичного бекапа предоставлю, если начну делать.
<[Raiden]> просмотра 1 морды хватило
<artus> ага
<ptichka> ладно - народ. спать охота - завтра продолжу
<ptichka> всем спасибо!
<[Raiden]> пока
<ptichka> доброго времени суток!
<ptichka> пока
<go8765432> скажите ктонить - это адресс гугла ? fra07s07-in-f100.1e100.net
<[Raiden]> забавно что так сложно с установкой
<Escsun> go8765432, не замарачивайся)
<ptichka> да не то слово
<artus> go8765432, ну да, а ты не видеш сам чтоль?
<[Raiden]> go8765432: dig fra07s07-in-f100.1e100.net
<[Raiden]> набери
<go8765432> я набрал, меня и удивляет, что открывается гугл о_О
<go8765432> XuMuK: вот что выдало, хотя гугл у меня не открыт, а другое-открыто http://paste.ubuntu.com/639103/
<el_style> [Raiden], помогло,  только теперь осталось сгладить их хорошо
<el_style> [Raiden], потому как долго текст читать все равно для глаз трудновато
<[Raiden]> меня лично в уьунте устраивает отрисовка. После некоторого времени любая другая кажется странной.
<[Raiden]> я ставлю сглаживание со слабым уточнение в гноме кода.
<el_style> мне после вин7 тяжеловато с хр )
<[Raiden]> или со средним. в общем пощелкайте, максимальное уточнение немного кривое - имхо )
<Nor8> Среднее лучше?
<[Raiden]> ну вроде, сами решайте
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31104 - как всё запущено
<Nor8> У тебя как со зрением и какое разрешение моника?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не обидел вопросом? Спросил к тому, что это может повлиять на восприятие.
<[Raiden]> 1680x
<[Raiden]> нет, я просто не только тут общаюсь, залипаю.
<[Raiden]> зрение хуже, чем до покупки первого компа
<[Raiden]> но очки или что-то ещё
<[Raiden]> не ношу
<[Raiden]> перерывы каждые 15 минут делать неплохо , моргать почаще. И когда не за компом, поглядывать в даль иногда - для разнообразия )
<[Raiden]> ...и никогда не предпочитать меньший размер шрифта ради красоты )
<[Raiden]> зерно кстати влияет ещё, у моего моника 0.27 текущего
<[Raiden]> вроде
<Nor8>      Ну это да, но забываешь часто упражнения для глаз 8-)
<go8765432> как посмотреть откуда icecat открывает вкладки из последней сессии ?
<go8765432> даже проще спроше - откуда фф открывает ?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-07
<Slevin2206> неспящие есть?
<maxi_> lf
<maxi_> да
<kosmos_> ага
<Slevin2206> непонятки с зависимостями подскажет кто как решить?
<sharikoff> aptitude сама все решит
<sig_wall> сделать_зашибись --force
<sharikoff> это сделать не зашибись а быстро и без вопросов
<sharikoff> sig_wall, в оспф шаришь?
<sig_wall> нет, разве что алгоритм дейкстры знаю, который в "сетевом" ospf используется :)
<Slevin2206> я реально запарился, на форуме, в жабер конференции, и тут всё то же. видимо линуксойды не знают о том, что знания никсов приходят с опытом а не путем инъекции в днк спермотозойда папы, как и знание английского языка
<sharikoff> опыт добывается а не вкладывается в мозг
<sharikoff> в виде готовых команд
<Slevin2206> ну допустим у меня нету опыта иметь дело с apitude
<Slevin2206> [07:09] <sharikoff> aptitude сама все решит. Что же это такое позволь узнать
<sharikoff> берем гугл пишем в окошечко аптитуд и читаем как ей пользоваться
<sharikoff> готового никто ниче не даст
<Slevin2206>  <sharikoff> берем гугл... Пишем в окошечко одно, второе, третье, гугл выдает форум, на котором есть свой ирц канал помощи по убунту, в котором помощь ограничивается отправлением нуждающихся в помощи в гугл
<sharikoff> !support> Slevin2206
<ubuntuhelp> Slevin2206, please see my private message
<sharikoff> конкретная ошибка с логами с указанием своих действий которые привели к этой ошибке
<Slevin2206> да просто, религия что-ли многим не позволяет дать несколько строк текста реальной помощи вместо выипонов
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> именно
<sharikoff> я весь свой опыт сам добывал и мне никто не подсказывал.. я могу показать направление где искать и тд. готовых рецептов не даю
<sharikoff> и здесь не техподдержка
<Slevin2206> какой-либо более быстрый способ есть удовлетворить зависимости, чем в ручную каждый раз скаивать с инета деб пакет, смотреть какого пакета ему не хватает и скачивать другой недостающий
<sharikoff> а сообщество
<sharikoff> Slevin2206, ставить через менеджер пакетов?
<sharikoff> apt-get install прога
<sharikoff> aptitude install прога
<sharikoff> менеджер сам сольет все зависимости и все скачает и поставит
<Slevin2206> <sharikoff> рад за тебя, я могу тебе рассказать химический состав винилового сайдинга и стандарт толщины картона в который он упаковывается. Я не программист или сисадмин. Тратить сотни часов на чтение руководств, ради того чтоб разбить файл на 10 частей, 
<sharikoff> однако я не лезу в химию правда?
<Slevin2206> <sharikoff>я про то, что если знать команды шела тебе нужно по долгу службы или хобби, у меня в этом необходимости нету
<sharikoff> так а что ты ждешь если тебе нет необходимости
<Slevin2206> <sharikoff>ставил архивтор, выдал ошибку зависимостей, ставлю второй, третий, и т.д. уже 4 часа копаюсь в зависимостях
<sharikoff> от нас сирых и убогих
<sharikoff> http://linuxway.ru/pervye-shagi/kak-ustanovit-programmy-v-ubuntu-ili-mucheniya-pereshedshego-s-windows/
<sharikoff> самый конец статьи
<Slevin2206> <sharikoff> Ну какбэ знать досканально все команды шела ради того чтоб разбить файл на 10 томов. Это все равно чтоб уметь чинить легковые/грузовые автомобили, формулы 1, вертолеты и самолеты, ради того чтоб посигналить в гудок
<sharikoff> я тя понял
<sharikoff> просто гудков будет много поверь
<sharikoff> и все равно придется научиться чинить самолеты
<sharikoff> даже сопротивляясь этому..
<Slevin2206> в synaptic нету peazip
<Slevin2206> репозитория на оф.сайте программы не указано
<Slevin2206> пытаясь установить вручную, он сказал что не хватает либглиб, либглибу ещё 10 других библиотек и пошло поехало
<sharikoff> щас погоди
<sharikoff> задача изначально какая?
<sharikoff> рабить архив на 10 штук?
<sharikoff> *разбить
<Slevin2206> да, файл заархивировать и разбит на 10 томов
<sharikoff> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=153360.0
<sharikoff> почитай может поможет
<yoyo_> Бидаааа
<yoyo_> Народ, где дрова найти под мать гигабайтовскую GA-73PVM-S2H? Ubuntu 10.10
<Slevin2206> пользуясь случаем спрошу, о чем давно подумывал - как "дисковод гибких дисков" убрать с глаз долой со всех пунктов в наутилусе?) (и долфине и крусадере тоже бы)
<Slevin2206> yoyo, на сайте производителя нема?
<Slevin2206> да и какие там дрова интересно нужны... у меня правда уже года 4 не меньше материнке, в принципе не разу не ставил не в одной ОС, на неё драйвера) всегда были в комплекте
<[Raiden]> Slevin2206: отключи fdc контроллер в биосе
<Slevin2206> Через Аплет NetworkManager 0.8 когда vpn настраиваю - если в используемом подключении ставлю галочку "Доступно всем пользователям", то не подключает VPN - выдает ошибку "Hе удалось запустить службу VPN". Если же эту галочку не ставить - то при каждом подключении VPN
<Slevin2206> нужно вводить пароль vpn соединения (даже если ставить галочки "запомнить пароль для текущей сессии" и "save password to the keyring") и вводить пароль суперпользователя при первой попытке vpn коннекта с момента запуски исков. Как в общем это решить? (Чтоб не вводить
<Slevin2206> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<novns> Slevin2206, удалить и пересоздать, при этом не пытаться ставить галочку "для всех"
<novns> можно ещё попробовать вручную прописать пароль в secrets
<Slevin2206> <novns> удалялось и пересоздвавалось. если галочку не ставить, то нужно пароль суперпользователя ввести при первом подключении
<novns> pptp же используется?
<Slevin2206> да вроде
<novns> ну так в /etc/ppp/chap-secrets прписать пароль
<novns> *прописать
<novns> и поставить тогда "для всех"
<novns> а пароль оно наверняка требует для открытия keyring
<novns> если он там установлен
<Slevin2206> <novns> где там пароль прописать? файл без расширения
<novns> какая разница, что он без расширения
<Slevin2206> в чем открыть его?
<novns> текстовым редактором
<novns> от рута, разумеется, этот файл простым смертным читать не дают
<novns> как именно там прописываются пароли, ищите в гугле, если что
<novns> я не помню
<Henoxek> утро всем. никто не натыкался в инете на бенчмарки производительности php vs python?
<skai> !python-slow | Henoxek
<ubuntuhelp> Henoxek: Прежде, чем говорить, что питон медленен - прочитай - http://blog.dzinko.org/2011/02/python.html , дабы не получить по лицу.
<Henoxek> skai я не говорил, что он медленный
<novns> Henoxek, бенчмарков полно, но они все сранивают ненужную ерунду
<Henoxek> ну я так полагаю, что сильно высокая скорость разработки и рефакторинга у питона перед пхп неоспорима)
<novns> а в случае с веблей, всё зависит от настройки, вебсервера, сервера бд, способа запуска скриптов, кеширования и ещё до хрпена посторонних вещей
<novns> у пхп есть одно приемущество, можно за пять минут настроить связку апаче с пхп и написать счётчик для страницы
<novns> других приемуществ нет
<novns> для правильного запуска питона надо возиться с настройкой wsgi
<Henoxek> ну еще он попсовый (пхп), тоже преимущество
<novns> он прекрасно годится для написания гостевых книг и т.п.
<Henoxek> дадада, домашних страничек
<Henoxek> personal home page
<novns> не обязательно домашних, для небольших корпоративных сайтов он тоже прекрасно подходит
<Henoxek> я вот посматриваю на java, стоит ли изучать или не стоит
<novns> интренет-магазин на нём написать можно за пол-часа
<Henoxek> или лучше haskell/erlang
<novns> изучать надо парадигмы, а не языки
<Henoxek> ну java все равно некая платформа, у которой своя философия и некоторые сложившиеся фреймворки
<novns> и выбирать язык под задачу
<Henoxek> ну вот например игровой сервер на чем обычно пишут? на джаве?
<novns> какие задачи стоят перед игровым сервером?
<novns> какие характеристики там важны?
<Henoxek> вычисления, обработка кучи соединений, еще мб масштабируемость
<Henoxek> по идее erlang подходит, но там парадигма диссонанс вызывает у тех, кто привык к императивным языкам
<novns> ну и пишите на си
<Henoxek> ну C это сурово имхо
<novns> без плюсов
<Henoxek> качество будет ниже плинтуса, если на C делать
<Henoxek> баги, глюки и т.д. )
<novns> кто на си плохо пишет, тот и на ерланге точно так же
<novns> функциональные языки требуют серьёзноё подготовки
<novns> там очень просто можно пропустить простое и шустрое решение проблемы и написать вместо него громоздкое и медленное
<novns> *серьёзной
<rustam-ubu> Всем привет;-)пдскажите как установить сертификат интернет браузера? в виндовс устанавливался а в убунту никак немогу
<|rapidsp|> rustam-ubu: в настройках - сертификаты :)
<|rapidsp|> как ни странно
<Dmitrix> Доброе утро! Подскажите плз как посмотреть список приложений находясь в unity рассортированый как в gnome а не всем скопом сразу
<skai> cardapio
<conan_chief> всем привет, прошу помощи или совета. ситуация такая: есть почтовый сервер (Zimbra) вчера и позавчера почему то медленно стал отдавать письма (скорость около 16кб\с при 4 мб\с на канале отдачи) потом так совпало что кончился сертификат само подписываемый и 
<sharikoff> и..
<sharikoff> и?
<conan_chief> шариков ты мне?
<sharikoff> ну ты ж не дописал
<conan_chief> возможно оборвалось
<conan_chief> всем привет, прошу помощи или совета. ситуация такая: есть почтовый сервер (Zimbra) вчера и позавчера почему то медленно стал отдавать письма (скорость около 16кб\с при 4 мб\с на канале отдачи) потом так совпало что кончился сертификат само подписываемый и 
<sharikoff> мне прочто интересно что там дальше с этим сервером случилось
<conan_chief> аа
<sharikoff> и что?
<conan_chief> а дальше он стоит
<conan_chief> вот полчаса назад начал почту принимать но не отправлять
<sharikoff> ну ваще то логи есть
<conan_chief> потом опять перестал
<sharikoff> там должно быть чо ему не нравится
<conan_chief> да есть, подскажи где и что посмотреть?
<Henoxek> наверное сервер захотел взять отпуск )
<sharikoff>  tail /var/log/maillog
<sharikoff> хотя зимбра нинаю где там лог...
<Dmitrix> мне что никто не поможет? (
 * sharikoff юзает постфикс довекот постфиксадмин спамд кламав спамассасин
<sharikoff> те ж вроде скай написал
<sharikoff> прогу какую то..
<conan_chief> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639271/
<Dmitrix> напишите плз еще раз, а то ничего не пришло
<sharikoff> жди
<sharikoff> и почту проверяй раз в 10 минут
<sharikoff> должно дойти
<Dmitrix> какую почту?
<SAPetrovich> <conan_chief>а очередь большая
<sharikoff> conan_chief, маловато
<sharikoff> connect to mx-100.ladot.nl[217.22.64.162]:25: Connection timed out
<sharikoff> и вот это мине че то не нравится
<conan_chief> 22 письма висят
<sharikoff> фигасе
<sharikoff> а народ часто пишет?
<conan_chief> должнобыть больше
<Umren[Droid]> Yo
<conan_chief> вчера вечером под 30 было, видимо ушло всё таки частично
<conan_chief> сложно сказать 10-30 писем в час
<SAPetrovich> <conan_chief>мейлер-демонов нет никаких в  входящей?
<conan_chief> вообще система чистая, на ней только зимбра. хотя я могу ошибаться. как я могу проверить?
<Dmitrix> Скай напиши прогу еще раз для просмотра приложений плз
<Henoxek> cardapio же
<Henoxek> логи есть в чате
<sharikoff> conan_chief, логи побольше выложи
<sharikoff> кусман покрупнее
<sharikoff> из этого ниче не ясно
<SAPetrovich> /var/log/zimbra.log такое есть?
<conan_chief> да сейчас, минуту
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich, а зимбра платная?
<SAPetrovich> неа
<sharikoff> а так ваще как?
<SAPetrovich> себе тоже когда думал ставить....но требовательная к ресурсам
<SAPetrovich> поэтому отказался
<SAPetrovich> но отывы были только в плюсе
<conan_chief> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639275/ zimbra.log
<SAPetrovich> <conan_chief>сколько памяти на серваке
<sharikoff> все норм вроде..
<conan_chief> 2 гб
<conan_chief> свободно около 900мб
<conan_chief> и весь своп
<conan_chief> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639277/ это mail.log
<sharikoff> адрес дай в приват
<sharikoff> я те письмо напишу
<sharikoff> а ты логи смотри
<sharikoff> потом покажешь
<SAPetrovich> <conan_chief>http://ru-zimbra.livejournal.com/41640.html?thread=193448
<SAPetrovich> попробуй также поотключать некоторые компоненты, проверь что будет
<conan_chief> хорошо я попробую
<conan_chief> спасибо
<conan_chief> я чуть позже вернусь сюда
<Artur67sm> ïèíã
<ubuntuhelp> Artur67sm! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Artur67sm> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<sharikoff> Artur67sm, поиграться пришел?
<shenmue> классно apt-build работает
<shenmue> в конце сборки грузит с реп пакет и ставит оО
<sig_wall> shenmue: с локального репа
<Artur67sm> sharikoff : да, именно поиграться,лучше игрушки-конструктора типа Ubuntu я еще не нашел.
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> я думал мож помочь чем
<sig_wall> слака
<Artur67sm> sharikoff : я ща в армии, тут с линуксом жесткие проблемы. че дклать то?
<sharikoff> увольняцца нафиг
<sharikoff> как я
<Artur67sm> sharikoff : их документы в офлайне, ничего не зделаешь.
<sig_wall> МСВС ковырять %)
<Artur67sm> sig_wall есть желание пописать в свободное время проги для мобилы на яве.  нужна помощь в инфе. (инет тут 2-4 кбайт/с с дисконектами)
<sharikoff> кто щас прогами пользуется на яве для мобилы?
<sig_wall> пользователи мобил-не-смартфонов
<sharikoff> а у кого сейчас не смартфон?
<Artur67sm> sumsung j700 :)
<Artur67sm> господа, ваше мнение о ситуации )
<ninezerozero> жесть какая
<Coldsaw> у меня не смартфон
<Coldsaw> отчим покупал(
<ninezerozero> о, фотку кежь
<skai> Coldsaw: найди работу и купи смарт
<skai> Coldsaw: поступай как взрослый
<ninezerozero> она девочка ж
<skai> ninezerozero: и че?
<ninezerozero> пускай пользуется. заведет мальчика себе и выклянчит у него крутой смарт
<Coldsaw> я лучше клавиши выпрошу у него
<ninezerozero> со встроенным смартом.
<ninezerozero> Coldsaw: покажи фотку. в личку.
<skai> ninezerozero: не воспитывай ТП. пусть растет самостоятельной
<skai> ninezerozero: и хватит уже проявлять СППf
<ninezerozero> Coldsaw: обещала, а сама пропала
<ninezerozero> Coldsaw: мерси.
<Nix-Roman> Привет всем!
<Nix-Roman> Народ кто менял индикатор клавиаторы на 11.04 напишите в личку пожалуйста! ))
<Nix-Roman> кто делал себе флаги а раскладке клавеатуре?
<SergeyIT> флаги не имеют значения...
<Nix-Roman> чёт флаги не могу поставить
<Nix-Roman> точней не показываются
<SergeyIT> на сайте http://www.rbc.ru анекдотичный опрос по ОС в самом низу страницы
<Henoxek> а rhel это какая редакция? )
<Henoxek> хотя у нас и не rhel, но все же интересно
<AndreX> SergeyIT, у меня Linux starter edition )
<Henoxek> ubuntu тобишь?
<Nix-Roman> пацаны ну что по поводу индикатора клавы?  с флагами
 * AndreX намикает на то что таких редакций в лине нет
<yurau> SergeyIT: я работаю не в компании )
<The_MEk> Nix-Roman: а чё с ними?
<The_MEk> сори, я только пришёл просто
<yurau> Nix-Roman: так gxneur надо ставить
<Henoxek> Nix-Roman, вы используете больше двух раскладок?
<The_MEk> Nix-Roman: вроде через настройку раскладки прекрасно выставляютс
<Nix-Roman> хочу поставить на флаги а не отоброжаются
<yurau> Американских школьников не будут обучать письму http://top.rbc.ru/society/07/07/2011/604436.shtml
<Nix-Roman> как быть?
<The_MEk> Nix-Roman: gnome?
<Nix-Roman>  The_MEk: да
<The_MEk> так этим школьникам
<Nix-Roman>  The_MEk: ты о чём
<AndreX> Nix-Roman, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=117529.0
<The_MEk> Nix-Roman: в гноме хз
<Henoxek> yurau так давно пора)
<Henoxek> а блин, он вышел
<SergeyIT> Henoxek, скоро и говорить отменят
<parfux> хочу ввести убунту в домен windows, сделал все по гайду. но говорит NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<parfux> никто не сталкиваллся
<parfux> и может ли виндовый сервак палить ОС и не пускать никсы?
<Henoxek> вряд ли
<novns> parfux, надо посмотреть логи на сервере
<parfux> логи не посомтреть
<Henoxek> они вроде наоборот заинтересованы в том, чтобы m$ сервер юзали
<novns> там могут быть подробности
<parfux> там оборонное предприятие
<parfux> там в бункере логи
<Arik> ???????
<parfux> ну вобщем никто мне их посмотреть недаст
<Henoxek> вындовс сервер в бункере - это угроза нац. безопасности )
<parfux> да но там суровые все
<parfux> там безопасность то хорощая
<User837[web]> по каким-то причинам - видимо баг при переходе на версию 11.04 не могу устновить архиваторы - нb rar - unrar, ни p7zip - пишет что нетни реппозитариев ни пакетов, в SUnaptik'e тоже не могу найти архиваторы... обновление системы тоже проходит с шибками
<User837[web]> Как лечить?
<|rapidsp|> User837[web]: добавь репозитории партнеров
<User837[web]> пожалуйста длячайников!
<User837[web]> все источники, что предлагает Синаптик - отмечены.
<User837[web]> партнеры Сanonical добавлены
<SergeyIT> а сервер - основной?
<User837[web]> да основной. Система выдает при попытке обновления сообщение об тсутсвие ключей : Ошибка GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: Следующие подписи не могут быть проверены, так как недоступен открытый ключ: NO_PUBKEY A8AA1FAA3F055C03. Хотя именно этот ключ рисут
<User837[web]> Конечно - радикальное решение - переустновка.... но очень много надо бекапить - убунту основная система на рабочем ноуте.
<skai> User837[web]: сурсес лист на пасту покажи
<User837[web]> минутку...
<skai> ну и ошибку при apt-get update
<skai> чтоб понять че у тя
<Gordio> Бодрого2all
<Gordio> Есть ubuntu64 как ее обновить в ubuntu32? :D
<skai> Gordio: переустановкой
<skai> !marazm > Gordio
<ubuntuhelp> Gordio, please see my private message
<Gordio> переустановка не вариант
<skai> ну тогда психиатр
<skai> оно излечит тебя от бредовых идей
<Gordio> хорошо, тогда не бредовый вопрос, мистер гений
<Gordio> Почему (Ubuntu 11.04) в qemu мышь не работает?
<skai> кему сам собирал?
<skai> и 11.04 гест или хост?
<Gordio> сам. гость.
<skai> допустим ты собьрал правильно (сомневаааааюсь.но допустим) попробуй xserver-xorg-input-all поставить
<skai> в гесте
<skai> ибо дефолтно там инпутов дров мало стоит
<Henoxek> кому-нибудь из присутствующих преподавали в вузе реляционную алгебру?
<skai> не.тока вышку с уклоном в матанализ и статистику
<Henoxek> мда
<User837[web]> Sourses.list просмотрел...вроде все титоп - что надо закоментировао, что надо открыто...может тупо не вижу?
<codekick> День добрый
<codekick> может кто с иксами помочь?
<skai> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<codekick> Intel видюха. сами иксы не запускаются, вводишь startx появляется черный экран и так и висит
<skai> логи
<User837[web]> в убунту попробуйте по порядку F1-F7 ..может что-то прояснится с Х-ми
<codekick> нету
<codekick> просто черный экран
<Gordio> Вот же установщик убунты, там в сеть без спросу полез! >_<
<Gordio> *сам
<skai> без спросу он не лезет
<skai> галочки устанавливать обновления и прочее надо было убрать
<maxi_pit> Всем привет
<skai> ну и выбранный язык при установке он доустанавливает.ибо сиди не резиновый
<Gordio> skai, я убрал
<Gordio> язык я выбырил специально English
<Gordio> он полез за списком пакетов похоже.
<skai> и что?даж на инглиш не полная локализация
<skai> список пакетов и доустановка локали
<User837[web]> установщик поднимает соединение. пингует его, но без спросу в сеть е лезет!
<Gordio> Ну так хоть спросил бы
<Gordio> User837[web], лезет
<User837[web]> как и ты сказал - только на репы за списком пакетов и языковыми локалями.
<User837[web]> но если инета нет - сидит тихо
<User837[web]> не полная локаль - при установске с CD, при иннстале с DVD - локаль ставится сразу.
<AndreX> и тоже не полная ))
<skai> тож неполная
<skai> языков то много
<User837[web]> Страно - десятка два ставил - нет проблем.
<User837[web]> ...если только подгружалось из сети - я никогда не снимал подключение...
<Gordio> Он мне половину трафика только что "зохавал".
<skai> 12 метров на заголовки пакетов
<skai> плюс 20 на локаль
<Gordio> Я на GPRS сижу в IRC никого не трогаю. Жму поток, а тут как влупит 5Мб >_<
<User837[web]> ладушки, сорри. спасибо за помощь - битый пакет apt оказался..пошел думать как его лечить...
<skai> максимум
<skai> User837[web]: через дпкг
<skai> User837[web]: в гугле была инструкция
<Gordio> skai, оно не успело, я сразу эмулятор закрыл, но трафик не вернуть :)
<User837[web]> не желает! уже погуглил..сволочь битая! скока крови выпил!
<skai> есть там иструкция
<skai> была такая тема
<tW1N_0n3> привет всем!)
<delorian> ку
<chapt> господа, а где проприентарный драйвер нвидиа хранит настройки разрешения экрана? правлю xorg.conf выставляю разрешение 1280х1024 - а он возвращает обратно на 1024ч768
<tW1N_0n3> вопрос такой как в unuty когда заходишь в dash оменять нижние 4 иконки?)
<chapt> при этом монитор не определялся
<tW1N_0n3> парни в чем может быть проблема тормозит видео Smplayer  а в Totemе все нормльено
<tW1N_0n3> у меня нетбук
<tW1N_0n3> до этого все было норм
<djdb> народ, подскажите. Есть ли у rhythmbox'a какой-нибудь хоткей в гноме, чтобы он в свернутом состоянии сделал next track
<djdb> ?
<artus> djdb, вобщето введи rhythmbox -h , увидиш чего он умеет и потом вешай на хоткей все что тебе надо
<Resager> по какой причине может на попытку запустить teamviewer выводит ошибку bash: /opt/teamviewer/teamviewer/6/bin/teamviewer: Отказано в доступе
<Resager> через sudo сам teamviewer не позволяет себя запускать О_о
<Resager> вот что говорит если через теамвьювер запускать: TeamViewer must not be executed as root!
<Resager> даже не знаю..
<artus> Resager, а ставил как ?
<Resager> на офф сайте .deb запустил и всё
<artus> Resager, ну вообщето есть в репах , может стал коряво ?
<Resager> он через центр приложений установился и всё. ярлыки нигде конечно не создали
<Resager> может
<Resager> попробую поставит ьиз реп
<Resager> хотя я непонимаю, почему из пакеты не захотел (
<Resager> в репах нет.. или нужной репы нет
<Resager> мм.. название у него было teamviewer6 а не teamviewer  >_<
<artus> а.. есть такое дело)
<artus> Resager, use tab  )
<Resager> угу...
<Resager> resager@rescomp:/home$ teamviewer6
<Resager> teamviewer6: команда не найдена
<Resager> resager@rescomp:/home$ sudo teamviewer6
<Resager> TeamViewer must not be executed as root!
<Resager> как такое может быть О_о
<artus> глюк )
<Resager> хм... если его нет.. значит он находится в каталоге, где нету доступа не руту.. тогда какой смысл его размешать туда, если через рут запускать нельзя? О_о что курили конфигураторы?
<Resager> не глюк.. скорее криворукость.. чья.. мне предстоит выяснить(( ужас
<artus> вобщето оно работаеть , у меня так точно
<Resager> дык у меня стоит в /opt а туда тока через рут доступ жеж
<artus> Resager, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/12/install-teamviewer-6-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<artus> неа
<Resager> делаю всё так.. и не то
<Resager> всмысле ошибка доступа..
<Resager> у меня так было с proftp (
<artus> O_o
<artus> эм... а чего ты с системой то сделал такое?
<Resager> с первого дня такое
<artus> ну тогда сделай ему chmod 755 на бинарник
<Resager> я сделал на всю папку 7777 !!! О_о
<artus> нафига? )
<Resager> на всякий %)
<parfux> а КДЕ то торт стал
<parfux> плазма не падает, работает побыстрее
<artus> с чегобы?
<Bupyc> Всем привет с Linux FanFest
<artus> афигеть, сидеть и жрать кактус в надежде что плазама не упадет)
<alexzulu[m]> Шалом.
<Bupyc> Кто нибудь сейчас сидит на конференции?
<alexzulu[m]> На какой?
<Bupyc> Linux Fan Fest
<Bupyc> Там сейчас ваши выступают.
<artus> ты один такой особенный)
<alexzulu[m]> На линуксфест надо ехать в конце месяца а не по конфам бродить.:)
<Bupyc> эм...не понял тебя) сейчас ваш представитель от ubuntu.ru выступает. Вот щас мандрива начнется. Он вопросы спашивает.
<Resager> Bupyc: печаль, а я вот не смог туда пойти
<Bupyc> Тут человек 30 сидят с ноутбукамии еще неск с коммуникаторов. Неужели тут никого из них нету?
<alexzulu[m]> В конце месяца слет называется линуксфест. На природе. Кажется уже 13 по счету. Вот там можно опыта набраться.:)
<artus> Вот там можно набраться... )))
<artus> на природе то )
<Resager> alexzulu[m]: а чем там занимаются? На пророде то, линуксоиды? О_о
<alexzulu[m]> Общаются и набираются.:)
<artus> наоборот)
<parfux> какого такого опыта?
<parfux> ядра компилять?
<alexzulu[m]> Раньше туда даже въезд с ноутами был запрещен. Только живое общение.
<Resager> в литрболе наверное опыту)
<parfux> убунты ставить?
<artus> как правильно набиратцо на природе )
<|rapidsp|> тьфу блин... я длинк пропиарил... бррр
<Resager> |rapidsp|: стыд и позор!
<Resager> artus: мне почему-то вспомнилась одна знакомая. которая познакомилась с парнем,  с котороым она как бы "встерчалась".. и однажды рассказывает, пришёл он к ней домой и... они сидели на диване! И переписывались в аське!
<artus> Resager, ))
<DenSpirit> кто-нибудь играет в stepmania версию для linux? проблема есть
<Resager> кстати, кто-нибудь сталкивался в 10.10 версии с таким багом (багом ли?), когда печатаешь, раскладка меняется с одной на другую, часто пока пишешь одно слово, раскладка может несколько раз сама смениться.м?
<DenSpirit> Resager: ты xneur пользуешься или нет?
 * alexzulu[m] копает траншею для водопровода. Какие нафик линуксы!!!
<Resager> DenSpirit: у меня такое было давно, я непомню как справился, а тут у знакомой с офф. дистрибутива вот такое появвилось
<Resager> DenSpirit: поисчу процесс xneur на том компе
<DenSpirit> Resager: xneur это программа автопереключения раскладки, типа пунтосвитчера
<DenSpirit> Resager: у меня с ней пару раз была хрень, перезагрузка помогала и ничего больше н ебеспокоило
<DenSpirit> *не беспокоило
<Resager> не знаю.. я пунтосфитчер боюсь как огня.. ну или нервирует меня... ужасно просто когда за тебя раскладку меняют! Тоже "ыыыы" меняет на английский %)
<DenSpirit> Resager: http://demotivation.me/s5ifdqonrcg8pic.html
<Resager> Ахаха)) и это хорошо)
<Nor8> Пунтосвитчер некоторые антивирусы видят как троян, что не так далеко от истины     )))
<DenSpirit> Nor8: e меня ни разу не обнаруживали
<DenSpirit> наверное я не застал старые версии
<nAgoHaK> ку
<nAgoHaK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/226766/d7ab9430
<Nor8> http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=15:66130  Про пунтосвитчер
<Nor8> nAgoHaK: Норм, и постирать может, если что :-D Одним словом, линукс рулит
<nAgoHaK> :D
<DenSpirit> про пунту: ох нифига ж себе
<DenSpirit> слюди,кто в степманию играл на убунту?
<Nor8> Что за степмания?
<DenSpirit> игра-эмулятор одного игрового автомата
<DenSpirit> dance dance revolution
<DenSpirit> площадка,четыре кнопки для ног
<Nor8> Это работает под убунту?
<DenSpirit> по экрану под музло идут стрелочки,соответствующие кнопкам на площадке
<DenSpirit> у них на сайте есть версия под линь,сразу бинарник
<Nor8>      Значит работает, раз бинарник есть
<DenSpirit> запускается без вопросов, но длинные нажатия(где надо ногу держать в оригинале) она с клавиатуры плохо берет очень
<DenSpirit> словно я не держу,а часто нажимаю
<DenSpirit> а так какбэ нельзя
<Nor8>  Настраивать нужно видимо
<DenSpirit> клавиатуру?
<Nor8> Угу, посмотри на форуме, может есть фак
<DenSpirit> ффак
<DenSpirit> )
<DenSpirit> у них с клавой только опоздание клавиш есть
<DenSpirit> знает кто на русском статью про то,что такое iBus?
<Henoxek> наверное что-то для яблочников)
<Nor8> гугль точно знает
<Nor8> Угу,  автобус для яблочников
<DenSpirit> Nor8: нашел только строчек.
<DenSpirit> Henoxek: если ты на убунту, то у тебя это есть в панели управления
<Henoxek> не лазил туда ни разу =(
<Henoxek> надо будет сходить на экскурсию сегодня дома) в панель управления
<DenSpirit> Henoxek: фигасебе. а настраивал как?
<DenSpirit> обновления там
<Henoxek> "средство для ввода текста на китайском-японском, реализующее несколько способов ввода, а так же предоставляющее API сторонним разработчикам для создания новых. Например, иероглифы можно вводить используя английскую клавиатуру: вводишь по созвучию,
<Henoxek> а система предоставляет на выбор список иероглифов звучащих похоже."
<DenSpirit> о как
<Henoxek> я вообще не лажу во всякие сомнительные фичи как "специальные возможности" или "мультиязыковая поддержка" )
<Nor8>  http://ibus.su/   Как я и говорил ))))
<DenSpirit> *ROFL*
<baronos> под /boot раздел 100 метров достаточно?
<artus> угу
<Henoxek> более чем
<Henoxek> это даже много
<Henoxek> мне хватает и 50
<baronos> ну я 100 выделил, и 10 гигов на / раздел, остальное /home
<Henoxek> лучше бы LVM
<Nix-Roman> привет всем
<Henoxek> привет
<artus> Henoxek, вот только из не данные потом фиг вытянеш если че )
<Henoxek> вы настроили флагштоки как индикатор языка клавиатуры? :D
<Nix-Roman> у меня чёт не получилось)
<Henoxek> artus, так это только плюс
<Henoxek> можно еще шифрование даже сделать )
<Nix-Roman> Henoxek: ты сделал флажёчки?
<Henoxek> нет
<DenSpirit> Nix-Roman: хотел сделать индикатор языка в виде флажка?
<DenSpirit> или кто хотел?><
<Henoxek> мне достаточно scroll lock как индикатора рус/eng
<DenSpirit> могу подсказать
<Nix-Roman> DenSpirit:  ага. не получилось не отображает почему то на 11.04
<DenSpirit> gxneur?
<Nix-Roman> ты устонавливал gxneur?
<DenSpirit> да
<baronos> мой лвл не позваляет сделать этот квест LVM))))
<DenSpirit> до сих пор стоит
<DenSpirit> у него флажок и все работает
<artus> Nix-Roman, mkdir -p ~/.icons/flags && cd ~/.icons/flags && wget http://zeroed.ru/xlam/files/gnome/lookandfeel/flags/{ru,us}.svg && gconftool-2 --type bool --set /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/indicator/showFlags true
<DenSpirit> я просто разрешил 11.04 его показывать
<Nix-Roman> а как стандартно сделать? без gxneur
<artus> DenSpirit, и нафиг не надо левые костыли ставить )
<artus> Nix-Roman, выше я кому писал?
<Nix-Roman> не получается с ~/.icons/flags
<DenSpirit> artus: мне gxneur как автопереключатель нужен
<artus> Nix-Roman, что не получается с ~/.icons/flags  ?
<Nix-Roman> artus: ранее делал на 10.10 работало обновился до 11 .04 не работает
<Nix-Roman> artus: всё получается! только не отоброжает! после перезагрузки
<artus> а до перезагрузки?
<Nix-Roman> тоже
<DenSpirit> Nix-Roman: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<DenSpirit> Nix-Roman:или ты с гнома?
<Nix-Roman> сначала создал папку вашел туда распоковал значки потом поставил галочку на флаги перезагрузился барода!
<baronos> странно у меня все работает с флагами на 11,04
<Nix-Roman> DenSpirit: да с гнома так как юнити не по душе
<DenSpirit> Nix-Roman: njulf забудь про то,что я тебе написал
<Nix-Roman> baronos: по пунктам ты как делал? О_о
<Nix-Roman> DenSpirit:  как для гномы сделать?
<baronos> создал папку ./icons/flags туда закинул флаги ru.png  en.png зашел в редактор конфы и там поставил флаг ребут и вуаля
<baronos> у меня гном класск стоит
<Nix-Roman> baronos: тож самое и я сделал только вуля и не фига!
<Nix-Roman> baronos: тоже гном странно почему не отоброжает?
<DenSpirit> Nix-Roman: моя команда просто разрешает все иконки в трее юнити. не обращай внимания
<Nix-Roman> я вот думаю потом ка круки дайдут сбросить панель и заного сделать
<baronos> хз, может проверить названия папок может ошибка где нить
<Nix-Roman> baronos: 3 раза делал! ошибок не было! ))
<baronos> Nix-Roman: ну этот квест не сложный так что думаю выполнишь, найдешь причину не отображаемостифлагов)
<Nix-Roman> baronos: а до этого как флаги не было отоброжалась клавиатура в треи и Англ и Рус язык так?
<Nix-Roman> или США и Рус
<baronos> Nix-Roman: Англ Рус было
<Nix-Roman> ну решу проблему как время будет
<baronos> ))
<Nix-Roman> baronos: слушай случайно не с тобой обшались недавно в личке по поводу файрлиса?
<baronos> Nix-Roman: со мной)
<applypc> mkdir dumps/$(date+%Y%m%d%H%M)
<applypc> dump.sh: строка 1: date+%Y%m%d%H%M: команда не найдена
<applypc> Привет всем подскажите как заставить показать?
<applypc> тфу сработать
<[Raiden]> artus: тут?
<applypc> пробел забыл перед +
<applypc> XD
<[Raiden]> applypc: date+%Y%m%d%H%M - такой команды...
<[Raiden]> опоздал )
<applypc> как переменную в shell назначить?
<applypc> не могу найти
<applypc> для bash
<artus> [Raiden], угу
<[Raiden]> artus: примерно такое хочу ftp://lennier.homelinux.net/pub/allbackup.tar.bz2
<[Raiden]> или хотел, описание в backup.lst
<[Raiden]> applypc: x=y ; echo $y
<[Raiden]> applypc: x=y ; echo $x
<applypc> var_date=$(date +%Y%m%d%H%M); говорит иди на...
<[Raiden]> а зачем ;
<[Raiden]> ; надо когда больше 1 команды на строку
<[Raiden]> и только
<applypc> мне надо назначить $(date +%Y%m%d%H%M) в какую нибудь переменную
<artus> [Raiden], ога, потестимс
<[Raiden]> var_date=$(date +%Y%m%d%H%M) ; echo "какие-то странные циферки: $var_date"
<[Raiden]> если переменные юзаюся к чему-то впритык то бывает лучше ${name} за одно 1 из видов экранирования
<[Raiden]> applypc: напиши в гугле: bash abs
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> майскульщики есть?)
<parfux> ААА ПЛАЗМА УПАЛА!!!
<parfux> АХАХХАХА!
<skai> @kick parfux caps off
<XuMuK> покарайте его кто нить за капс)
<XuMuK> оо... уже)
<skai> XuMuK: не тормози:)сникерсни:)
<XuMuK> чо, нет майскульщиков чтоль?
<XuMuK> skai, а сам то)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: зачем тебе скульщики?
<skai> а че я:)
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask | XuMuK
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai> !q | XuMuK
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> !q1 | XuMuK
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<skai> давить, так всем интеллектом:)
<inkvizitor68sl> !q2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='q2'
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: дальше мы не придумали:)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, мне надо из двух больших таблиц убрать ненужные поля, затем из того что осталось удалить записи у которых email_subscription != 1
<XuMuK> можно и в обратном порядке)
<XuMuK> я бы даже сказал не убрать ненужные, а оставить нужные, ибо их всего около 5...
<inkvizitor68sl> uv
<inkvizitor68sl> гм
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ты бы сразу меня лесом тогда посылал)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: в phpmyadmin сваяй
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, как?)
<XuMuK> что то типо SELECT fields FROM table WHERE email_subscription ??
<XuMuK> и потом это всё INTO new_table
<XuMuK> ясно)
<XuMuK> пойду на канал майскульщеков залезу)
<skai> твайскульщегов спросить?
<XuMuK> ага
<artus> лутше июньскульщеков спроси
<inkvizitor68sl> лучше февральскуэльщиков
<[Raiden]> у кого там плазма упала?
<[Raiden]> кде 4.6.5 релизнулся
<XuMuK> тада уж декабрь) у меня днюха в декабре)
<XuMuK> оффтопщеги)
<[Raiden]> у мну кстати в 4.6.4 1 раз только падала. И вылечилось сносом пары старых плазмойдов
<artus> [Raiden], и у тя посыпалась?
<[Raiden]> не
<artus> значит у тебя все впереди )
<[Raiden]> У меня гном шелл тек, за сутки 4.5 гб
<[Raiden]> расширений понаставил...
<artus> хеее, а моя уютная коробочка не течет)
<inkvizitor68sl> мой уютный гномег тоже не течет
<[Raiden]> 1 раз правда , я потом и гш дорос до 3.0.2 и расширения поменялись
<[Raiden]> Ну коробочка в этом плане вещь, спору нет )
<skai> для кубунты еще не собрали
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: PPA ?
<skai> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> KDE Release 4.6.4
<skai> даж анонс не написали
<skai> inkvizitor68sl:    [Raiden] | кде 4.6.5 релизнулся
<inkvizitor68sl> Users of 11.04 can install it from the Kubuntu Updates PPA.
<[Raiden]> кому надо, можете мониторить http://www.kubuntu.org/ , там напиишут
<inkvizitor68sl> ff///
<inkvizitor68sl> аа.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: седня 4.6.5 релизнули.на кде.орг есть
<inkvizitor68sl> даже под фряху уже порт есть
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя не
<inkvizitor68sl> вы гоните
<[Raiden]> Ну, под вряху наверное ваниль, а под кубунту мб масса патчиков и т.д. Требуется время.
<inkvizitor68sl> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging тыц
<[Raiden]> не, я подожду когда будет в kubuntu-backports - это как бы менее тостовый ппа
<skai> This is where we build and stage the packages for final PPA releases, so this PPA will never have usable packages.
<inkvizitor68sl> backports cnf,bkmys
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: то, что собирают - не значит, что собрали
<inkvizitor68sl> [s
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<XuMuK> а где в убунте можно gateway глянуть?
<XuMuK> в арче в rc.conf...
<artus> XuMuK, route
<sig_wal1> ip ro
<XuMuK> artus, ага, спс)
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: route ?
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<inkvizitor68sl>  Готовые бинарные сборки KDE SC 4.6.5 доступны для FreeBSD, Kubuntu и openSUSE. 27 июля ожидается релиз KDE 4.7.
<XuMuK> [Raiden], да, уже артус посоветовал)
<inkvizitor68sl> утритесь
<[Raiden]> ой
<XuMuK> да мне вапще пох на кеды)
<artus> @mode +q XuMuK
<[Raiden]> вообще в убунте\дебиан , если выкинуть НМ , и описывать ифейсы в /etc/network/interfaces ..
<[Raiden]> там есть строки пос ап и пост даун
<[Raiden]> и прям туда можно было вбивать строки с роуте или иптаблес
<[Raiden]> а теперь видимо надо велосипедить
<[Raiden]> ну или я незнаю как
<[Raiden]> у кого НМ , мб будет интересно http://kubuntu.ru/node/8438
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: можно wicd поставить и не мучаться =0 /
<[Raiden]> а толку?
<[Raiden]> он тоже не является мордой к системным конфигам, а полностью их дублирует как нм
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: там post-up. post-down есть
<[Raiden]> при таком раскладе нм возможно лучше - вон уже с консольки научились им управлять
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: Хм, ок
<Henoxek> artus, +q это что, фаундер? :D
<Henoxek> или то же, что в нормальных сервисах обозначено как +b ~q: ? )
<[Raiden]> ко
<[Raiden]> хотя может оба
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: фаунде - +w, помнится
<[Raiden]> Henoxek: +qo - кофаундер
<skai> вот кнетворкменеджер - така кака
<skai> оно даж изначальное етх0 не видит и не редактит
<Henoxek> видимо расшифровка режимов зависит от идеологии сервисов
<Henoxek> мне больше нра anope
<[Raiden]> /raw help в общем
<baronos> danger!!! danger!!! пропали параметры звука вместо них открывается центр управления, как называеться для пульсаудио стандартный гномовский параметры звука?
<[Raiden]> обычно там есть справка по всем флагам
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: +q = quiet, что логично
<inkvizitor68sl> +q = owner - аще нелогично
<Henoxek> пойду прочту rfc по irc
<Henoxek> 4.2.3.1 Channel modes там предусмотрены только opsitnmlbvk, значит остальные могут быть реализованы irc-сервером и сервисами по своему усмотрению
<alexzulu> новый ирк клиент пишете?:)
<Henoxek> нед
<Henoxek> ведь есть xchat
<alexzulu> иксчат немного убог. но за неимением сойдёт.
<inkvizitor68sl> что ещё за хчат?
<inkvizitor68sl> есть weechat
<Henoxek> можно скриптов навешать
<Henoxek> alexzulu, однако...
<XuMuK[DHD]> +o - op, +f - frend, -F - фаундер   вроде как
<Henoxek> +f в unrealircd - режимы защиты от флуда
<Henoxek> так что это все нестандартизированные фичи
<XuMuK[DHD]> ну на фриноде так...
<Henoxek> а я все думал, кто все эти одепты, которые одептируют клиенты под сеть...
<Henoxek> печалька
<shenmue> http://ruformator.ru/news/article07685/default.asp хыхыхы
<[Raiden]> ирк вообще не нужен с тех пор как есть жабер
<Henoxek> надеюсь в джаббер-конференциях не все так плохо со стандартами
<Henoxek> [Raiden] ну когда появились форумы, email списки рассылки тоже начали казаться ненужными; однако вроде как вся движуха крупных опенсорс проектов проходит именно в mailing lists
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: угу, на которых банят за просто так
<[Raiden]> ну тык они и реально не нужны. Это просто устаревшие технологии живущие по традиции и из-за инертности людей
<[Raiden]> то что ирц не пейджер - фигово, мемосерв неудобен.
<[Raiden]> А в жабере всё как надо )
<XuMuK[DHD]> фар край тру игра или как?
<[Raiden]> мейлрассылки тоже ужас имхо
<XuMuK[DHD]> обе части 7.50 стоят, вот думаю, купить или не надо...
<shenmue> фихня
<XuMuK[DHD]> ето не та где он там в африке шарицо?
<XuMuK[DHD]> сначала они на джипе едут...
<shenmue> да
<[Raiden]> аська ещё - пример нафиг ненужной старой технологии.
<XuMuK[DHD]> ааа, тада у мен де то она уже есть...
<[Raiden]> но которая никак не сдохнет, т.к. есть упертые , кто проболжает юзать
<[Raiden]> у ирц правда перед жабером 1 + есть
<[Raiden]> в него даже телнетом зайти можно
<[Raiden]> :)
<XuMuK[DHD]> [Raiden], а куда девацо, если 80% бадди листа из аськоюзеров?)
<Henoxek> я заметил, что в аську перестали стучать всякие мелкие девочки, желающие поболтать, хотя раньше весьма часто это делали)
<Henoxek> видимо "в контакте" их оттуда переманило
<[Raiden]> У меня в аське осталось примерно десяток людей, остальные перенеслись в жабер. Но 10 тоже достаточно, что бы юзать
<Henoxek> там поиск гораздо прямее сделан, чем в icq
<[Raiden]> транспорты впринципе есть ещё
<Henoxek> это костыль все равно
<[Raiden]> но я сомневаюсь в них немного )
<[Raiden]> угу
<Henoxek> к тому же жутко неудобный в текущих клиентах
<alexzulu> ага. когда у тебя с разных контор народ в аське и ты им говоришь переходи на джаббер. весело становится. поляки и немцы меня не поняли.
<Henoxek> мне кажется, что нельзя хомячкам говорить XMPP или Jabber
<Henoxek> это для них такая же загадка, как AIM/OSCAR
<alexzulu> они привыкли к аське. но некоторые скайп предлагают.
<Henoxek> еще TCP/IP, OpenID из той же оперы, отпугивают их
<Henoxek> можно например говорить "переходи на gtalk"
<Henoxek> хотя это и не совсем корректно идеологически
<alexzulu> у них ток 3 вида общения. ася, мсн и скайп.
<Henoxek> msn в снг вряд ли распространен, наверное так же как и icq в штатах
<skai> все.если завтра ноут под руками будет - напишу статейку о плюсах жабира, и как на него переводить знакомых:)
<skai> а так же какие клиенты кому советовать:)
<skai> а то 4 человека уже интересовались
<Henoxek> "переходи на psi!", "переходи на gajim!" ы
<skai> гуглоток.я онлайн.или жабирру
<shenmue> гаджим няшка
<alexzulu> форточникам миранда в руки.
<Henoxek> некоторым критично иметь клиента на pda или мобильнике, желательно в статье их перечислить
<skai> так я про них и грю.для несмартов есть даж джим с жабиром
<skai> плюс транспорты опишу
<alexzulu> на мобиле класс талконавт но это под симбу.
<skai> мейлрушный и асечный
<Henoxek> транспорты скорее отпугнут
<skai> под симбу хорош им фор нокиа
<skai> Henoxek: да нифига не отпугнуло
<shenmue> я тут через гаджим сижу
<skai> если уж простое подключение
<skai> отметить, что если у вас яшапочта есть - вы уже в жабире
<Henoxek> а кстати, ichat умеет джаббер?
<Henoxek> не тот который интрасетевой чат, а яблочниковый
<skai> поискать вктранспорты для хомячков (кому нужен вк, когда есть гуглоплюс)
<skai> у яблочников адиум есть
<skai> на либпюрпле
<Henoxek> на вк свой джаббер, но он клозед =(
<Henoxek> т.е. не допускает s2s
<skai> Henoxek: транспорты же
<skai> Henoxek: j2j
<alexzulu> кстати гмэйл тоже в жабе.
<XuMuK[DHD]> alexzulu, спасибо, кэп)
<shenmue> куль
<Henoxek> надо еще убийцу скайпа
<Henoxek> вроде как есть расширение jingle
<Henoxek> только вот умеет ли оно групповые видеоконфы, хз
<XuMuK[DHD]> купить чтоли контру сурс... за 10 то евреев...
<alexzulu> контра аццтой!!! квака форева!!!:)
<Henoxek> urbanterror бесплатный же.
<alexzulu> точно. и кроссплатформа.
<XuMuK[DHD]> Henoxek, сравнил, ут и ксс... рядом не стояло...
<Henoxek> ну да
<Henoxek> но ведь можно to contribute
<Henoxek> или donate
<shenmue> хм можно оффтопну?
<XuMuK[DHD]> shenmue, а чо спрашиваешь?)
<Henoxek> ну не убьют же за это
<Dimmm> 1
<Henoxek> подумаешь, кик или бан или войс )
<Dimmm> приветы
<Dimmm> есь программа подобная Battmon
<shenmue> хотя в пм напишите кому не в лом. хорошую рпг не диаблоподобную и не морру. до 2007 года а то комп не очень
<Dimmm> получение информации о аккумуляторе
<Henoxek> divine divinity? правда насчет хорошей - сомнения
<shenmue> диаблаподобная
<Henoxek> жанр называется hack and slash, поиск рулит)
<XuMuK[DHD]> хочу леталку какую нить нормальную... кто что посоветует?
<shenmue> любблю рпг но таковой жанр на пс чот совсем нет
<shenmue> XuMuK фрилансер
<Henoxek> леталку? Lock On )
<rapidsp> а у меня какаято леталка установлена...
<rapidsp> gl-117
<conan_chief> привет у меня вопрос есть сервер, на нём винты sas и есть рядом два порта sata но на бп нет нигде питания сата, может глупый вопрос, как можно запитать hdd sata
<Henoxek> в линуксе из гражданских есть fg, но он ужасен имхо
<rapidsp> conan_chief: переходник?
<shenmue> conan_chief ибп купи новый. они не дорогие
<conan_chief> удалось обнаружить только 4 пин питание
<conan_chief> есть с нено на сату?
<artus> @kban --host XuMuK[DHD] 3600 не умничаем
<Dimmm> conan_chief переходник с 4 пинового +5 +12 вольт на сата
<conan_chief> он унитовый
<conan_chief> там фуджицу бп
<Dimmm> вроде бы сас имеет обратную совместимость с сата, нет?
<artus> @kick "XuMuK[DHD]"
<xumuk1> artus: ты меня порой удивляешь... вроде нормальный пацан, а такой *****й занимаешься...
<artus> @kban --host xumuk1 3600 свободен
<black_ru> Привет всем
<black_ru> Добрые люди, подскажите как переключить wine чтобы игры запускались в окне?
<black_ru> файла .wine/config нет, вайн новый относительно
<shenmue> в настройках графики
<Escsun> black_ru, winecfg
<[Raiden]> gg
<Escsun> black_ru, там настрой)
<black_ru> ставлю разрешенеие, но игра все равно управляет экраном
<Escsun> black_ru, в игре настрой)
<black_ru> Emulate Virtual Desktop?
<shenmue> да
<black_ru> ВСе равно на весь экран
<shenmue> ты вайн сам собирал?
<black_ru> да
<shenmue> как вариант юзай запуск в отдельном икс сервере
<black_ru> а точно
<[Raiden]> а пускаешь что?
<black_ru> Sniper Elite
<black_ru> хочу демку записать
<black_ru> ffmpeg
<[Raiden]> погугли, мб есть опция запуска в окне
<[Raiden]> у самой игры
<black_ru> в хорошем качестве
<shenmue> есть у винды точно. запуск с ключем -window запускает игру в окне
<[Raiden]> сработает и тут
<rapidsp> по стс сериал - че за ОС?
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Есть сервер на убунту. Нужно узнать какое на нем стоит железо, что бы потом найти его цены в нете?
<inkvizitor68sl> Alagos: lshw
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: сфоткай
<rapidsp> телевизор?
<[Raiden]> ну да, мне лень включать
<[Raiden]> )
<rapidsp> да и караулить замучаешься :)
<rapidsp> на винду вроде не похоже, на мак тоже (меню окна справа), глобал меню вроде, уж не юнити ли :)
<Henoxek> http://www.gizmonews.ru/2011/06/27/devstvennost-za-iphone-4/ o_O
<[Raiden]> если непонятная ос - 99.9% - linux и 1 из вм с темой созданной для  этого кина.
<rapidsp> какбы грамотный подход :)
<Henoxek> там наверное болдженос
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: спасибо, инк. А есть еще что то? Что бы потом легче понять где контроллеры, где платы, а где остальное...?
<Henoxek> т.е. убунта с другими обоями и темами
<rapidsp> обычно в кино чтото ну очень дефолтное :)
<inkvizitor68sl> Alagos: lshw
<rapidsp> )
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: :) спасибо )
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: А куча PCI с номерами 1 2 3 4 5 и дальше - это слоты в которых стоит железо?
<rapidsp> Alagos:  в стандартных средствах есть же какое то гуи
<Alagos> rapidsp: железо узнать нужно на ubuntu server... Какое там гуи?)
<artus> @mode -b *!*@unaffiliated/xumuk]
<rapidsp> аа..
<artus> @mode -b *!*@unaffiliated/xumuk
<artus> @mode -q XuMuK
<rapidsp> Alagos: man lshw - там много всего
<[Raiden]> если гуи есть, hardinfo
<inkvizitor68sl> Alagos: ды
<rapidsp> lshw еще мона в html
<Alagos> всмысле?
<sig_wal1> artus: *!*@46.4.135.136 забыл =)
<Alagos> можно удалённо через браузер железо смотреть, что ли?
<Alagos> Или результаты можно выводить в html?
<artus> sig_wal1, обойдетцо)
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: спасибо.
<rapidsp> Alagos: $ sudo apt-get install lshw-gtk
<rapidsp> не то
<rapidsp> $ sudo lshw -html > hardware-info.html
<User480[web]> о
<[Raiden]> lshw-gtk фигня , мой вариант больше похож на everest
<rapidsp> ему гуй не подходит
<Buldozer>  /msg ubuntuhelp !Buldozer
<Alagos> rapidsp: то что надо! Спасибо большое!
<greenpower> Всем привет!
<greenpower> Ребят посоветуйте программу конвертер видео
<artus> mencoder
<[Raiden]> + transmageddon , avidemux , ffmpeg
<[Raiden]> вообще их много, у некоторых спец назначение
<Alagos> pitivi?
<[Raiden]> например для рипа двд ит.д.
<[Raiden]> pitivi уже редактор
<greenpower> да мне нужно mp4 загнать в avi
<[Raiden]> greenpower: ффмпег - в гугл , авидемукс - открываешь, звук и видео выбераешь копировать и выбераешь контейнер ави
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> кстати, а зачем?
<baronos> есть ли в природе линукс какой нить сортировщик (если кто занимался спутниковой рыбалкой то тут есть SkySorter)
<[Raiden]> mp4 всяко лучше
<[Raiden]> и рассинхра звука бывает реде и сабы может содержать. avi - слишком старый контейнер
<newbie1> Lo all
<newbie1> Ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> newbie1! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<xumuk1> сколько конкретно это ваше "щас"?)
<Skub> Привет, живые есть
<Skub> Нужна хелп
<xumuk1> !ask | Skub
<ubuntuhelp> Skub: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Henoxek> слово help среднего рода)
<xumuk|ban> Henoxek: ет на каком языке?
<artus> xumuk|ban, того, с клоаки снят )
<xumuk|ban> да? странно...
<Skub> возможно) помогите человеки - при интсалле убунты, поделил 100 на убунту, 40 на винду. Возможно ли каким-то способом без потерть увеличит место для винды, и уменьшить для убунту
<xumuk|ban> artus: а вот и нетушки... #ubuntu-ru: Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<Skub> .
<artus> xumuk|ban, 19:55             -- | Mode #ubuntu-ru [-b *!*@unaffiliated/xumuk] by ubuntuhelp
<xumuk|ban> artus: сделай /unban *XuMuK*@*
<artus> @op
<Henoxek> Skub, gparted
<Henoxek> а под вендой - partition magic
<Skub> Henoxek - как лучше сделать?
<Henoxek> но при неумелом обращении риск сломать достаточно высок, легче забэкапить и сделать начисто все
<xumuk|ban> да чо ж такое... всё равно #ubuntu-ru: Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<xumuk|ban> ща попробую перезапустить знцшечку
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<Skub> что будет безоопаснее. чтобы не запороть
<Henoxek> Skub самый безопасный способ - оставить все как есть
<rapidsp> хе... виста диск скушала? :)
<Henoxek> есть золотое правило: работает - не трожь)
<xumuk|ban> inkvizitor68sl: чо смеёшсо, лучше сними бан)
<Skub> насколько рисково ))) а то места на винде скоро не хватит(
<xumuk|ban> чтоб работало всмысле)
<XuMuK> воо
<Henoxek> ну есть еще как минимум два варианта: 1) почистить файлы в ФС венды (удалить ненужное)  2) купить еще один HDD и подключить его
<Skub> На убунту некооторые проги не катят, ...поэтому..думаю мб увеличить, но чуток очкую..но оч.надо. На нетбуке все это дело, поэтому жесткий нельзя трогать, + гарантия
<Henoxek> можно ставить внешние hdd
<rapidsp> Henoxek: 3) грохнуть винду - самый реальный :)
<Henoxek> ну это включено в первый пункт, если не нужна сама винда
<Skub> почистить уже - я на радио работаю + программист - то тут проблема =) винда так раз и нужна) + лицензия....жалко все хД)
<XuMuK> Skub, gparted   и юзай resize partition
<Skub> хдд - аппаратно есть риск завалить?
<XuMuK> просто перетащи бегунок и всё
<Henoxek> аппаратно вряд ли
<Skub> не хочет
<Skub> бегунок
<Skub> Skub, gparted   и юзай resize partition
<Henoxek> а вот потерять данные вполне возможно
<Skub> это под убунту?
<XuMuK> Skub, всмысле не хочет? а ты отмонтровал хоть раздел то?
<[Raiden]> Skub: на убунтовском лайве есть gparted
<Skub> У меня было 138гб (160), я убунту ставил, и разделил, при установке
<Skub> инсталлятором убунту
<Henoxek> этого нынче очень мало
<XuMuK> это мы уже слышали...
<Henoxek> надо 500 Гб минимум иметь
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> Henoxek, ппц какая чушь
<inkvizitor68sl> мне 90 хватает за глаза\
<Henoxek> ну он говорит что на радио работает
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@laptop1:~$ df -h
<inkvizitor68sl> Файловая система            Разм  Исп  Дост  Исп% смонтирована на
<Skub> внешний хдд - пока нет возможности взять, но возьму) у меня нетбук как доп.пк, фильмы не смотрю, только для работы (куча кодов и всякой лабуды), и музыка
<inkvizitor68sl> /dev/sda1              83G   47G   33G  59% /
<Henoxek> вероятно там полно аудиофайлов больших хранится
<[Raiden]> да нормально. Если хдд сдохнет, потеряет чел 160гб, а любители выкачивать всё потеряли бы терабайты
<Henoxek> как минимум на момент обработки
<[Raiden]> :)
<Henoxek> для таких случаев raid )
<XuMuK> /dev/disk/by-uuid/5eaa4758-137a-4ae7-a20e-47f84610dfc8   31G   13G   17G  42% /
<XuMuK> /dev/sda5                                               130G  111G   20G  85% /home
<XuMuK> /dev/sda6                                               473M  136M  313M  31% /boot
<Henoxek> правда цена будет кусаться
<Skub> хдд внешний 2-3к, по 500-1000гб
<XuMuK> хомяк надо подчистить уже))
<Skub> тогда надо юсб-размножители брать)
<Skub> Я думал на убунту все поставить. так зараза подглючивает,  а пару приложений (тот же фотошоп - не хочет), есть аналог там, не помню как называется, пока разбираюсь
<XuMuK> gimp
<Skub> мои действия каковы? в центре приложений найти gparted - установить, открыть? там есть GUI? или всё через cmd?
<XuMuK> я тоже винду держу для игр и фотошопа...
<Skub> точно, gimp
<XuMuK> есть гуй
<Skub> Так, пойду попробую, вырубаю ХР, пробую, если не вернусь - помните...попа пришла
<Skub> тьфу тьфу тьфу через все плечи
<Skub> спаисбо большое вам
<XuMuK> нзчт
<Skub> ждите возврата..надеюсь)
<XuMuK> ага, ща всё бросим и будем тебя ждать))
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> так, кто идет в контру?
<XuMuK> artus, я одного нашел))
<XuMuK> ты, я, он = уже трое)
<XuMuK> надо ещё 1, а лучше 3))
<XuMuK> skai, пойдешь?
<Nor8>  У меня с какого то перепугу хром запускается окошком размером с коробок спичек, мелочь, а раздражает. КТо знает, где нужно жмакнуть, чтобы он нормального размера запускался?
<XuMuK> artus, включил
<XuMuK> Nor8, ты давай хоть раз подтягивайся... а то только ля-ля))
<Nor8>  Ты про что, про контру? )
<XuMuK> да
<Skub-ubuntu> Драсте ещё раз
<Nor8>  Не, спасибо, но если и пойду, то в ТФ 2 поиграю ))))
<rapidsp> Skub-ubuntu: сломал?
<Skub-ubuntu> Не успел ещё сломать ))))        Поставить gparted, но..для того, чтобы увеличить место - нужно уменьшить на ubuntu, но, там ключик стоит, заблокирована возможность, и никак
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты скаяал уже тф2? ))))
<yurau> инет тупит. к чему бы это?
<XuMuK> Nor8, нет, но собираюсь
<Nor8> XuMuK: Зря, зря )))
<Skub-ubuntu> Занят (Как минимум один логический раздел смонтирован) *
<XuMuK> зря собираюсь, или зря не скачал?
<Skub-ubuntu> получается через что-то сначало надо с винды уменьшить? или как?
<Nor8> XuMuK:  зря не скачал )))
<XuMuK> Skub-ubuntu, грузись с лайв сиди и оттуда сделай
<XuMuK> Nor8, я ж сказал, что собираюсь
<Nor8> Игра командная )))
<XuMuK> спс, кэп
<Skub-ubuntu> сейчас попробую, установочная влешка есть)
<Skub-ubuntu> ф*
<Skub-ubuntu> спасибо..пошел
<XuMuK> Skub-ubuntu, без разницы
<Nor8> XuMuK: Для паблика, имеется/ ввиду
<XuMuK> или давайте в ут
<Nor8> XuMuK: Не придумывай велик, качай БЕСПЛАТНО тф2 :-D
<XuMuK> фигасе... 10 гигов
<XuMuK> сдаецо мне сёня уже никак не поиграю
<Nor8> XuMuK: )) модемщик? ))))
<black_ru> Ребят, а кто-нибудь захватывал ffmpeg и звук и видео одновременно
<black_ru> ?
<User833[web]> добрый вечер всем, помгите пож как грамотного удалять ненужные пакеты и все остатки, команды apt-get autoremove, aptitude purge не удаляют все без остатков, да к тому же могут еще и зацепить библиотеки других пакетов в случае с ap-get autoremove, а если искать 
<artus> User833[web], sudo dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -P
<artus> @deop
<User833[web]> спасибо)) щас попробую)
<[Raiden]> Любимая команда Артуса
<artus> ? ))
<[Raiden]> часто постиш )
<artus> нифига) ток 2й раз)
<artus> первый раз было вчера когда я ее нашол)
<[Raiden]> User833[web]: Особого смысла в очистке нет. Ненужное чаще не грузится в тот момент когда не нужно
<User833[web]> помогло, спасибо еще раз)), а то устал уже восстанавливать все после ручной чистки))
<artus> User833[web], а dpkg -l | grep '^rc' покажет весь оставшийся мусор )
<User833[web]> <artus> тоже возьму на заметку, спасибо))
<[Raiden]> да и я пожалуй
<artus> [Raiden], кстати мне эта вишенька понравилась, удобная )
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> у меня notecase был , но фри версия не развивается уже и тут вишенку посоветывали. У неё ещё как раз импорт из нотекейса есть
<jham> что есть вишенька, что гуглить?
<[Raiden]> реклама в действии )
<artus> http://www.giuspen.com/cherrytree
<jham> аа.. у меня для этого пока hnb
<jham> но, конечно, картинок там нема )
<[Raiden]> а тут картики, таблицы
<[Raiden]> и под винду есть версия - для дуалбута актуально
<[Raiden]> Хотя у меня только 1 запись с картинкой и то теста ради )
<[Raiden]> подсветка синтаксиса пожалуй тру, если части кода \ скриптов вписывать
<[Raiden]> в нотекейсе небыло
<jham> сейчас опробую.. я хочу что-то в этом роде, что работает как сервер-апп с возможностью подключать разных клиентов (десктоп-апп, браузер, ascii, etc)
<[Raiden]> если нужно онлайн - можно просто файл заметок хранить онлайн )
<[Raiden]> на той же убунтуоне
<jham> поэтому у меня и hnb на сервере )
<jham> а чистую веб-апп - нехочу
<[Raiden]> угу
<go8765432> привет всем. скажите - можно как-то настроить диапазон отклика оконного менеджера ? (если я к примеру хочу изменить ширину окна, что бы я не целился мышкой в ободок окна, а ширина отклика изменения размера была больше  ?)
<[Raiden]> я незнаю. Предлогаю отучиться целится\юзать ободки окна
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если хороший вм - можно задать сразу правило
<[Raiden]> положение, размеры. И ещё можно юзать только вертикальный ресайз - иногда удобно
<go8765432> ну от ситуации - зависит
<[Raiden]> ну и столы не забывать ,если места нет - вместо ресайза, сворачивания\разворачивания или закрытия
<go8765432> иногда подкрутить хочется что-то
<[Raiden]> ну это да
<go8765432> ну столы - это - да. меня сейчас именно размеры интересуют
<[Raiden]> границу толще можно сделать , правкой темы
<[Raiden]> по идее
<[Raiden]> и всё
 * go8765432 думает что решение где-то есть
<[Raiden]> ещё можно ведь менять размеры юзая только правый нижный угол
<[Raiden]> и выбрать тему где это более очевидно - не проблема
<[Raiden]> что бы в общем был отчетливый рисунок, типа треугольника )
<go8765432> угол - это тоже  - да,
<go8765432> но иногла хочется слева вверху потянуть и что-бы изменилось
<[Raiden]> ещё эффект типа аеро снаппинг прикольный - сунул окно в бок и оно в пол экрана. Правда, немного это всетаки неудобно. Лучше всего сделано в квине. Там можно в пол экрана и в четверть - смотря куда жест направлен
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> суешь окно вправо и вниз и оно сразу в четверть экрана
<go8765432> в коробке это можно сделать как-то ?
<[Raiden]> не уверен
<[Raiden]> я советую юзать гном\компиз , или кде 4 - если на это есть ресурсы\3д видео.
<[Raiden]> но мои советы можно не учитывать )
<go8765432> не. я туда уже не вернусь
<go8765432> а как в icecat победить В браузере выключены cookie. Пожалуйста, включите их ?
<[Raiden]> а что такое icecat
<go8765432> http://lexeii.blogspot.com/2010/08/icecat.html
<go8765432> где-то так
<[Raiden]> а.. копия фаерфокса
<go8765432> ест кстати у меня меньше и работает побыстрее
<XuMuK> нафег вапще нужен фф и его форки, када есть хром?
<[Raiden]> я 1 время тоже увлекался сторонними сборками, с оптимизацией под конкретынй проц и т.д. - это отнимает времени больше, чем дает прироста
<XuMuK> с его утечками памяти, которые уже не первый год заткнуть не могут...
<XuMuK> щлак вопщем...
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: мне лично не нравится хром + скорость в ява бенчмарках не критична
<[Raiden]> хотя фф5 пожалуй хром уже догнал в них
<XuMuK> ну это вряд ли
<go8765432> XuMuK: на моем железе - это две несравнимые вещи
<go8765432> это почти то же что сравнивать кде и гном
<go8765432> в данном случае кде-хром
<XuMuK> да нет... там дело вкуса больше..
<go8765432> я о ресурсах как-раз
<XuMuK> а тут реально быстрее работает
<go8765432> на моём железе - получается медленнее
<[Raiden]> на моем железе кде и гном работают примерно одинаково. Может быть гвенвиев  только подолше грузится, чем eog
<[Raiden]> preload решает
<go8765432> [Raiden]: я имел ввиду гном без компиза
<go8765432> что бы нагляднее
<go8765432> XuMuK: у меня после 5 вкладок где-то при открытии новой - она мло того что долго грузится, так ещё и
<[Raiden]> без компиза гном на моем железе медленней. На гф 8600 тупо 2д медленней чем композит
<go8765432> я не могу пользоваться вэто время остальными вкладками ибо они виснут
<go8765432> [Raiden]: хз
<go8765432> как теоретически разблокировать куки в icecat ?
<[Raiden]> metacity вообще тормоз
<go8765432> я пользуюсь по совету артуса кстати коробкой, чем весьма доволен :)
<[Raiden]> )
<go8765> для моего железа - самое оно
<[Raiden]> Вариант впринципе, хотя строить свое де на его базе не обязательно, можно им заменит ьметасити в гноме
<[Raiden]> а в кде так ваще, в настройках есть поле для выбора стороннего вм
<[Raiden]> имхо
<go8765> ну мне и тинт больше дугих панелей нравится пока
<[Raiden]> я возможно заелся , если бы был нетбук, тоже выбрал бы что-то легкое. Н окак бы...
<go8765> я чувствую желание в минимализм ринуться)
<go8765432> [Raiden]: вот тебе кстати для параноиков убежище + про ледяного кота пишут :) http://www.liquidoxygen.ru/googlofoboblog/
<[Raiden]> ))
<jham> go8765432: notion и suckless софт )
<[Raiden]> Мне пока нечего прятать
<jham> тоесть go8765
<go8765432> [Raiden]: потом долго учиться/вьезжать в тему
<go8765432> jham: и то и то я
<go8765432> а что такое notion и suckless ?
<[Raiden]> забавная страничка. Но... Если вы не доверяете гуглу, то с какого перепугу доверяете автору
<[Raiden]> https://ssl.scroogle.org/
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> может там логируется всё
<go8765432> [Raiden]:   ну тогда надо стать уже законченным параноиком и перестать доверять всем - включая википедию и другие оф источники...
<jham> go8765432: http://notion.sourceforge.net/ (бывший ion3)   и http://suckless.org/
<[Raiden]> go8765432: есть другой вариант - не париться по пустякам. А то чо надо скрыть - не сувать в сеть.
<jham> а про файрфокс - где обоснование?
<go8765432> хотябы http://www.xakep.ru/magazine/xa/101/064/1.asp
<go8765432> [Raiden]: я банки как бы не собираюсь грабить, но всё-равно - чем меньше инфы в сети тем лучше я считаю. так сказать имхо :)
<[Raiden]> айскат ещё 3.х - это на основе фф3?
<go8765432> а остальное - хобби как-бы
<[Raiden]> нафиг он нужен при живом пятом? Котоырй ощутимо шустрее
<go8765432> [Raiden]: откуда инфа?
<[Raiden]> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNUzilla
<go8765432> [Raiden]: http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/6161/3065.png
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок
<go8765432> просто им мало пользуются и видимо страничку в википедии никто не удосужился обновить
<go8765432> [Raiden]:  а проверять можно сдесь https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/GNU_IceCat :)
<[Raiden]> мои вкладки читабельней http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0707/h_1310066252_97a6e802b3.png
<[Raiden]> tabmix plus
<go8765432> зато места меньше :)
<go8765432> jham:  и про лиса - это как минимум второй источник из которого я нечто такое читаю... как вообще аргументы ?
<[Raiden]> больше места - в отдельное окно или ф12
<go8765432> мне просто показалось ещё и ко всему, что таб микс немного замедляет лиса и я его переставил ставить
<[Raiden]> кстати , посмотрите на треугольничек для ресайза - я не промахиваюсь
<go8765432> треугольник - да. я же сказал
<go8765432> а ты попробуй збоку...
<[Raiden]> ещё по поводу места - моя панель нижняя с перекрытием активным окном и выездом по мышка вниз.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя на шоте этого нет
<[Raiden]> кажется я увлекся
 * [Raiden] спртался
<go8765432> jham: Notion я так понял - это окноменеджер, а suckless - это что я так  и не понял
<go8765432> уже вижу
<go8765432> но меня пока устраивает коробка
<go8765432> но как-то может попробую
<go8765432> vdrandom: привет
<go8765432> это ты как-то тирады параноические выдавал ? :)
<vdrandom> go8765432, щито?
<vdrandom> а, превед :)
<go8765432> vdrandom: да-нет?  у меня новая инфа есть :) хотел узнать мнение ...
<vdrandom> go8765432, вряд ли тирады. я параноик, но не настолько, чтобы тирады выдавать.
<go8765432> vdrandom: это я образно :)
<go8765432> про icecat слышал ?
<vdrandom> ну так что там с инфой?
<vdrandom> это бывший iceweasel?
<vdrandom> ну да, слышал
<go8765432> у меня пока практический вопос по нему :) как назад включить заблокированные куки ?
<vdrandom> откуда мне знать?
<vdrandom> я пользуюсь обычным Firefox :)
<go8765432> vdrandom: я слышал мнения какраз что не совсем бывший iceweasel
<[Raiden]> проще найти как заблокировать куки в фф
<go8765432> vdrandom: а как же параноя ? о_О
<vdrandom> go8765432, полуркай настройки, разде Privacy
<go8765432> ты должен icecat пользовать !
<go8765432> )
<vdrandom> я же сказал, что я не настолько параноик
<vdrandom> о, свежие кеды
<vdrandom> ща что-нибудь сломается лол
<go8765432> ну всё- я в тебе разочаровался :) или это был не ты
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: кедовод?
<go8765432> может vladgobelen
<vdrandom> да
<[Raiden]> гуд
<vdrandom> может, гобелен вообще фееричный :)
<[Raiden]> я вчера на другом сервер видел чела котоырй ненавидел все от гугла.
<[Raiden]> только в яндексе поиск
<artus> ну некоторым и рамблер поисковик)
<[Raiden]> немного напоминаете
<jham> [Raiden]: опупеть, сколько ты места на табы тратишь
<jham> это ж жопа полная
<[Raiden]> jham: а какой смысл его не тратить?
<[Raiden]> когда надо место - любой таб превращается в отдельное окно
<[Raiden]> а когда не надо - читабельные табы удобней
<jham> нафиг на них постоянно смотреть?
<[Raiden]> + я не трачу место на экране на панели - они все с перекрытием активным окном
<jham> ну ладно, сорри, пофиг
<[Raiden]> jham:Хм, ну да, можно спрятать табы ваще и повесить на кнопку. Вот только нафиг, если не мешают?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> или...
<[Raiden]> зачем нужны табы по заголовку которых непонятно что там открыто
<jham> или vimperator/pentadactyl *scnr*
<artus> хы... у меня щас 263 вкладки открыто )
<artus> и хром скушал 548 метров )
<artus> ой, ff
<jham> берёшь :b <чёнибудь>[TAB]*<enter>
<[Raiden]> точнее, даже. КУчу тонких табов, на которые ничего не умещается - я бы наверное скрыл бы
<[Raiden]> всеравно пользы 0
<[Raiden]> а от широких есть польза - если часто перемещаешся по табам
<go8765432> artus: не забуть првеверить 142 и 183 - вдруг обновилось чё-то там...
<go8765432> :)
<go8765432> зачем так много ?
<artus> go8765432, да как то так получаетцо)
<go8765432> ты их неделями читаешь ? :)
<[Raiden]> artus: а ты все процессы хрома посчитал? или у тебя просто больше рам нету?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], у мну ff )
<[Raiden]> [23:40:57] [artus]хы... у меня щас 263 вкладки открыто )
<[Raiden]> [23:41:19] [artus]и хром скушал 548 метров )
<artus> ну и сумарно скушано 800 метров
<[Raiden]> а.. ясн
<artus> │22:41          artus | ой, ff
<go8765432> artus: ты же хром рекрамировал ?
<go8765432> *рекламировал
<go8765432> чё слез?
<artus> я его еще не ставил)
<artus> go8765432, переехал на винт новый, воть помаленьку разсовываю бекапы )
<[Raiden]> я хромиум пытался юзать , как то не вписывается он , без заголовков родных вм
<[Raiden]> а сними страшен
<[Raiden]> и вообще я не очень понимаю зачем так экономить место в ифейсе.
<[Raiden]> больше похоже на болезь: место любой ценой
<go8765432> каждому-своё...
<[Raiden]> чел обычно читает 1 строчку ,  100% места надо редко.
<[Raiden]> и когда надо - легко достигается, без каверканья ифесов
<[Raiden]> go8765432: да, похоже
<[Raiden]> вторая альфа 11.10
<Escsun> [Raiden], и как шевелиться ?)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31125
<XuMuK> блин, такие прям все джеймсы бонды...
<[Raiden]> изменения описаны
<[Raiden]> я альфа не ставлю
<XuMuK> как будто есть что особо прятать...
<go8765432> XuMuK: опять же - каждому-свое
<[Raiden]> зачем вообще иметь дело с сетью на компе где может быть что-то важное
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это как на вокзале чемодан поставить
<[Raiden]> если уж параноить
<go8765432> это скорее хобби, чем в прямом смысле конспирация...
<go8765432> как-то так
<[Raiden]> знать вообще как стать более анонимным в сети полезно
<go8765432> если у человека есть к примеру оружие для самозащиты - это же не значит, что он ходит по вечерам и во всех подряд палит... О_О
<[Raiden]> всякое может пригодится )
<XuMuK> короче ссзб это всё
<go8765432> ты прям как моя бабушка говоришь - "в игры всё играешь?"
<XuMuK> artus, тут? компиз с коробкой пашет?
<go8765432> XuMuK: тебе случайно не 67 ?)
<XuMuK> нет, мне просто не 15
<Escsun> XuMuK, ладно уговорил 14)
<XuMuK> на два умнож
<Escsun> 14^2
<Escsun> ой)
<Escsun> XuMuK, скелетом будешь)
<XuMuK> хорош чушь нести уже
<Escsun> XuMuK, да я в степень возвел ))
<go8765432> XuMuK: кстати - пашет или нет ?
<go8765432> компиз
<go8765432> !еуіе
<go8765432> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<XuMuK> go8765432, без понятия... это ты мне скажы, раз уж у тебя оно установлено
<go8765432> у меня нет, но там как-то странно всё... у меня дрова для карты не находит, хотя раньше компиз врубался. как-то так
<go8765432> artus: а как это так мало он ест у тебя (фф)
<Sergey_IT> он на диете )
<artus> go8765432, а че ему много кушать то ? )
<go8765432> ну 200 вкладок как никак
<artus> и че? )
<artus> go8765432, вот вместо того чтоб страдать фигней с уголками окон я нашол как заставить ff не сжирать всю память и мне хорошо )
<go8765432> ограничил кэш в настройках?
<artus> кеш я вообще не трогал)
<[Raiden]> artus: видел новость про фф7 и патч?
<artus> неа, покажи
<go8765432> artus: ну колись тогда)
<artus> go8765432, врагу не сдаетцо наш гордый варяг )
<[Raiden]> artus: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31110
<XuMuK> про утечку?))
<XuMuK> я видел)) вот придурки)
<XuMuK> аа, не то...
<[Raiden]> да, точнее в рамакх борьбы с утечками нашли как улучшить...
<[Raiden]> icecat 5.0 прикинулся фф 4 в тесте peacekeeper но набрал на 130 попок больше чем ff 5.0
<[Raiden]> хотя мб погрешность, второй раз лень гонять
<[Raiden]> ещё отличие есть, в фф у мну расширений штук на 15 больше
<artus> че вы все к этому коту прицепились? он на столько кошерен ?
<XuMuK> кто все то?
<[Raiden]> я только сегодня узнал о нем.
<[Raiden]> надо было пощупать )
<go8765432> [Raiden]: то что ты написал выше - это хорошо или плохо ? О-О
<[Raiden]> вроде хорошо
<[Raiden]> больше - лучше
<[Raiden]> но может быть несущественно - это надо плагины сносить, тестить раза 3
<[Raiden]> что бы точнее
<go8765432> [Raiden]: можно создать новый профиль просто
<go8765432> у меня он быстрее вро работате
<artus> [Raiden], такс, а какими аддонами ты ff свой пичкаеш )
<[Raiden]> tabmix plus , flashblock , adblock plus , download manager tweak - окно загрузки как таб , speed dial , TinEye Reverse image search , user agent switcher , xmarks ...
<[Raiden]> надоело печатать
<artus> а энто, никно не знает аддон к ff, чтоб жмакнул кнопашку - оно в конкретный каталог сохранило страничку,
<go8765432> всмысле?
<artus> в прямом
<go8765432> хтмл тебе надо?
<artus> угу
<go8765432> зачем?
<go8765432> если не секрет
<artus> а если б оно еще базу под это делало, с выводом в он страничку и списком ))
<artus> go8765432, что жначит зачем? как показывает практика, из 2500+ закладок дай бог чтоб половина жива была)
<go8765432> зачем тебе страничка?
<go8765432> а
<go8765432> не. я знаю только сктиншотиё удобное
<[Raiden]> у молодых такая вера в веб...
<go8765432> *щ
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже привычка важное сохранять
<go8765432> не. надо. я тоже себе скрины делаю :)
<artus> go8765432, ты знаеш, проблематично с скриншота копипастить чего либо)
<go8765432> нуда
<go8765432> 3 раза кликнуть мышкой уже не ?)
<artus> go8765432, по приколу только первые 15ть раз кликать мышками
<artus> хотя, есть сохранялка в pdf
<go8765432> ну вообщем я такое не знаю
<[Raiden]> пдф тоже ужасно имхо
<[Raiden]> сча поищем
<artus> просто под хром бул скарпбук, или как то так
<artus> но и он как то загадочно работал
<go8765432> вот мечта истинного паранощика http://zenway.ru/page/shifrovalshhik-cipher
<[Raiden]> можно давить ctrl+s + там точки входа\избранные папки
<artus> [Raiden], https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/scrapbook/ вот оно
<[Raiden]> получится хоткей + выбор папки
<artus> [Raiden], я ж говорю, по приколу только первые 15ть раз )
<[Raiden]> сча посмотрим
<go8765432> artus:  ты пользуешься своей кучей закладок ?
<artus> go8765432, да
<artus> go8765432, я помню даже что и куда я совал за последние 2 года ) и что и где я могу найти )
<go8765432> а то я своей нет :) гы
<go8765432> мне надо научиться как-то осознанно создавать закладки :)
<go8765432> *ещё надо
<[Raiden]> я чего-то туплю кнопка где или ка квывести?
<go8765432> где найти деб adeskmenu ?
<go8765432> неожиданно
<go8765432> на лаунчпаде :)
<[Raiden]> artus: я не понял смысл этого расширения  или как им сохранить?
<artus> [Raiden], по alt+k открываетцо база с сохраненными страничками, и просто переносиш туды вкладку, и в зависимости от настроек оно тебе с видео, картинками и надцатью уовнями вложености все сохраняет
<[Raiden]> ясно
<artus> не бабаза а панелька с боку
<artus> вобщем мона создать свои галереи и разсовывать по ним
<mixbbk> весело тут у вас . .
<mixbbk> есть ктот вашпе ?))
<Sergey_IT> нет
<mixbbk> =)
<mixbbk> а тут как без регистрации можн ?
<[Raiden]> да
<mixbbk> ясн , спс
<[Raiden]> если ник твой тебе не важен
<mixbbk> всмысле
<[Raiden]> всмысле его кто-нить может порегать
<mixbbk> а
<mixbbk> а  как ник зарегать ?
<[Raiden]> я уж не помню
<[Raiden]> /ns help
<ambal> привет всем
<mixbbk> нашел
<mixbbk> привет
<ambal> у кого-нибудь есть инвайт на google+?)
<artus> неа
<artus> инвайт не нужен)
<ambal> говорят гугл платит за регистрацию до конца недели 100$
<artus> O_o
<artus> где говорят?
<ambal> artus: навальный говорит в твиттере
<ambal> artus: знаешь его?
<Sergey_IT> бесплатный то сыр известно где...
<artus> ambal, брешет
<mixbbk> =\
<go8765432> а чё за + ?
<mixbbk> ?
<artus> go8765432,  тебе не светит) ты ж параноик )
<go8765432> что не светит?
<ambal> выкинуло... так и ни у кого нет инвайта, та?(
<mixbbk> -
<black_ru> Хороший галеон браузер
<black_ru> был бы, если бы не залипл в нем курсор ввода частенько
<mixbbk> лан ,всем снов . споки
<go8765> icecat тоже конфликтует с каким-то расширением гадёныш... ищу с каким..
<XuMuK> кто нить подскажите как коммандой at пользовацо?))
<XuMuK> а то у меня будильнег сломался)))
<artus> XuMuK, а крон тебе на что ? )
<yurau_> XuMuK: надо поставить прогу galarm
<artus> yurau_, нафига ?
<artus> crontab -e есть)
<XuMuK> удобней at наверн...
<XuMuK> чо, никто чтоль?
<yurau_> XuMuK: точнее Alarm Clock
<artus> 15 06 * * *  mpc play  и фсе )
<go8765> speeddial его ложил спать о_О
<artus> [Raiden], umplayer не пробовал?
<XuMuK> короче сделал sleep 330 m && audacious song )
<[Raiden]> пробовал. Хороший, но разучился ифейс прятать
<[Raiden]> как в смплейер
<[Raiden]> онлайн видео мне часто не надо и темы пофиг ифейса. Остался на смплейере - нравится видео в рамке окна, без лишних кнопок когда не надо.
<XuMuK> [Raiden], totem и контрол+H
<[Raiden]> да, тотем тоже умеет и последние влц, но мне больше по душе смплейер
<XuMuK> сам так смотрю, без кнопаг
<artus>  угу, некоторым и слип будильник )
<[Raiden]> хотите скриншот кдешной морды к кронтабу?
<XuMuK> artus, задача выполницо? выполницо! че ещё то надо?))
<XuMuK> кронтаб каг бы тоже не будильнег))
<artus> сфигли он не бедильник то (
<[Raiden]> посмотри alarm clock
<XuMuK> угу, щас гляну)
<[Raiden]> это гтк програмка
<XuMuK> aur/alarm-clock 1.4-3 (Out of Date) (71)
<XuMuK> что то меня аут оф дейт смущает)
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0708/h_1310076033_b9aacf50d3.png
<XuMuK> да ладно, это на раз всего, просто телефон в машине забыл и влом идти))
<victor0000> aplay /usr/share/sounds/purple/alert.wav
<black_ru> peyote протестите плеер
<black_ru> консольный-mc подобный
<go8765432> https://addons.mozilla.org/ лежит
<shenmue> вот удивил то
<[Raiden]> у меня ок
<go8765432> shenmue: часто лежит что-ли ?
<go8765432> [Raiden]: попробуй поставь что-то
<shenmue> Service Unavailable
<shenmue> The service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.
<[Raiden]> не, я лучше поверю
<shenmue> go8765432, http://ruformator.ru/news/article07685/default.asp ты это глянь
<go8765432> уже поднялся
<go8765432> shenmue: надо поставить адончики - попробовать
<go8765> о. это не адоны..
<go8765> хотя https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/afom-memory-recovery-retention/ удалено.. О
<go8765> artus: не этим случайно?   RAMBack
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<artus> go8765, ты о чем ?
<go8765> о памяти фф
<go8765> или Memory Restart
<go8765> ?
<go8765> ну :)
<go8765> это правда?
<go8765> К примеру, летом 2010-го с официального сайта разработчиков свободного линейного видеоредактора Avidemux раздавалась версия для Windows, заражённая трояном и клавиатурным шпионом. Причём, если троян находился среди
<go8765> дополнительных компонентов (dll-библиотек и т.п.), то keylogger сидел в теле основного файла программы, о чём поведала проактивная защита.
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<shenmue> мда... а я все рпг ищю
<shenmue> ассин крид, сталкер тут советуют... ага
<[Raiden]> glest
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя нет, это вроде ртс
<shenmue> жанр помер, одни диаблы перерисованные
<shenmue> это вот на гохе советуют такое...
<[Raiden]> умер в пользу мморпг
<[Raiden]> после дьяблы 2 кстати ничего такого интересного не помню. Сталкер больше стрелялка
<shenmue> да вообще не рпг даже
<[Raiden]> надо ждать дьяблу3
<shenmue> а толку? бегай и кликай.
<[Raiden]> тогда какой-нить стареннький морровинд посмотри )
<shenmue> морру уже прошел всю. какая бы бошая не была все равно мало
<[Raiden]> dragon age
<black_ru> после 3 морры уже ни во что не хоцца
<black_ru> Хотя Ассасин Крид хорошая игра
<black_ru> Под линуксом хорошо работает snier elite есть сетевая
<arpheus> Шалом
<[Raiden]> http://lostfilm.tv/browse.php?cat=147
<black_ru> sniper*
<arpheus> тук тук тук, энибади хиа?
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> кругом какие-то тела
<[Raiden]> энибади
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> спящие только
<arpheus> спящие ли?
<arpheus> мож проапдейтились
<arpheus> на моих соломенных полшестого, кто ж спит то, когда полшестого.... тут по докторам бежать надо
<arpheus> ну вот... и этот уснул
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-08
<vdrandom> вот shenmue зря так
<vdrandom> The Witcher обе части очень даже ок :)
<Coldsaw> я думаю про спящих уже бесполезно спрашивать..
<vdrandom> кого спрашивать?
<Coldsaw> о, неспящий
<vdrandom> йа
<Coldsaw> йа йа
<vdrandom> и ты тоже, да
<Coldsaw> ну я типа по-немецки пыталась :D
<Coldsaw> ja ja
<vdrandom> молодец, 5 :)
<vdrandom> а я не знаю немецкого, например :)
<Coldsaw> я тоже :D
<vdrandom> тогда пять с плюсом
<Coldsaw> я знаю только guten tag, danke, bitte
<[Raiden]> капут
<vdrandom> сам дурак :(
<[Raiden]> найн
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> больше не помню
<[Raiden]> их лейбе ин москау
<Coldsaw> ja wohl mein Führer
<[Raiden]> как-то так
<[Raiden]> Coldsaw: )
<Coldsaw> хотела же спать лечь нормально(
<[Raiden]> иди сча
<Coldsaw> мне вставать через 3 часа
<vdrandom> правильно
<vdrandom> с недосыпа веселее работать!
<Coldsaw> да я не работаю)
<vdrandom> позор!
<vdrandom> :)
<Coldsaw> да вообще
<Coldsaw> ну скоро пойду наверно работать(
<vdrandom> куда пойдёшь? :)
<Coldsaw> нуу наверно куда нибудь официанткой(
<vdrandom> а что так грустно?
<Coldsaw> а что в этом радостного?)
<vdrandom> ну я радовался работе, которая мне нравится, например :)
<Coldsaw> официантка - убогая работа
<vdrandom> мм
<vdrandom> а что мешает найти не убогую?
<Coldsaw> а это единственное на что я могу претендоать
<Coldsaw> ну еще можно в макдональдс, да
<Coldsaw> Свободная касса!!
<Coldsaw> или промоутер
<vdrandom> почему?
<Coldsaw> ну во первых мне 17
<vdrandom> а чем заниматься хочется по жизни?
<Coldsaw> ой
<Coldsaw> я не наю
<vdrandom> ы
<Coldsaw> не знаю*
<vdrandom> ну я тоже лет до 20 не знал. или даже до 22
<Coldsaw> блин, от недосыпа клавиши не дожимаю
<Coldsaw> :D
<vdrandom> а потом пришло время искать работу после института, понял, что на специальность мне положить
<vdrandom> и пошёл в техподдержку :)
<Coldsaw> а на кого выучился?
<vdrandom> манагер-маркетолог
<[Raiden]> теперь такому в институтах учат?
<vdrandom> ну да
<vdrandom> хотя я не совсем понимаю, как этому можно научить
<vdrandom> маркетинг - это набор концепций, чем наука.
<Coldsaw> :D
<vdrandom> плюс немного стратегического планирования пополам со здравым смыслом
<Coldsaw> я надеюсь мои соседи выспались уже
<Slevin2206> Ребят, посоветуйте, как легко и быстро забэкапить систему. Чтоб в случае падения убунты (11.04 х86)  её можно было бы легко восстановить?
<vdrandom> быстро можно только конфиги забэкапить лол
<Slevin2206> я в линуксе новичок, а убунта 11.04 за 2 дня (5 переустановок) меня поразила "стабильностью"
<vdrandom> О_о
<Coldsaw> ставь десятую
<[Raiden]> dd if=/dev/раздел_убунты of=/путь/имидж  - файл будет размером с раздел, если что.
<[Raiden]> это самое простое мне кажется
<[Raiden]> чаще стоит бекапить только то что меняешь, т.е. мало. И иметь отдельынй /home
<[Raiden]> а части дистра бекапить не надо - это не уникально - если только траффик дорогой.
<vdrandom> быстро, качественно и недорого. выбирайте любые два.
<Slevin2206> <[Raiden]> у меня груб на другом разделе стоит, его можно как то тоже забэкапить?
<vdrandom> зачем?
<vdrandom> во-первых, груб ставится в MBR
<[Raiden]> можно любой раздел. dd просто посекторно читает, любую фигню.
<[Raiden]> мбр тоже можно
<Slevin2206> Stopping automatic crash report generation [fail] - вот это частая видимая причина смерти убунты
<Slevin2206> т.е. выдает такую ошибку и не запускается
<Slevin2206> дважды было
<Slevin2206> груб слетает - это так же часто
<Slevin2206> вот от этих двух причин застраховаться хочу
<[Raiden]> dd if=/dev/sda of=~/mnrbackup bs=512 count=1  - вроде так, если склероз не подводит.
<[Raiden]> бекап мбр
<[Raiden]> хотя это очень редко надо. Груб не сложно восстановить если лайв есть
<Slevin2206> с лайва у меня не получалось
<Slevin2206> sudo grub
<[Raiden]> !grub2
<Slevin2206> на что отвечает - sudo: grub command not found
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<vdrandom> ох ло
<vdrandom> Slevin2206, таб - автодополнение
<vdrandom> команды grub нет
<[Raiden]> Slevin2206: а такой  команды нет, и восстанавливается не так
<vdrandom> есть grub-install, например
<Slevin2206> при sudo apt-get install grub выдавало тоже ошибку, ничего вообщем лайв установить не мог
<[Raiden]> ты пытаешся изобрести
<Slevin2206> и не какой файл из файловой системы удалить
<[Raiden]> а надо почитать как
<vdrandom> чукча писатель, очевидно же
<Slevin2206> да я часа 2 читал
<vdrandom> Slevin2206, ставь винду
<vdrandom> и не парься :)
<Slevin2206> если бы время потраченое на убунты было бы потрачено на работу, можно было бы сис админа себе купить личного на месяц
<[Raiden]> Slevin2206: http://www.ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<vdrandom> Slevin2206, сочувствую
<vdrandom> в следующий раз будь умнее и купи сисадмина :)
<[Raiden]> Slevin2206: логично, но как бы, тратить на это время было твоей личной идеей
<Slevin2206> <[Raiden]>я именно конкретно эту страницу тоже читал
<[Raiden]> ссзб
<Slevin2206> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdX - вот на этом пункте останавливался
<[Raiden]> ну видимо плохо читал. Там нету ничего про команду grub или про  sudo apt-get install grub
<vdrandom> и что пишет? :)
<Slevin2206> да ошибку выдавало, сначала вроде кряхтит, ставит груб, а потом эррор, Не ставицо и всё
<Coldsaw> да не издевайтесь вы над человеком)
<vdrandom> Slevin2206, наверное, жалуется, что диска /dev/sdX не существует, да?
<[Raiden]> sdX - X значит подставить твоё устройство, чаще a
<vdrandom> Coldsaw, он сам провоцирует же ну
<[Raiden]> /mnt/ - тут должн абыть папка куда смонтирован корень и бут в него , если он отдельным разделом
<Slevin2206> ну с грубом ладно, пол беды) я сейчас хочу систему забэкапить. мб софт какой-то специальный подскажете с гуем, который бы всё полностью (кроме свободного места) с раздела убунты забэкапил?
<[Raiden]> там всё написано
<[Raiden]> С гуи я незнаю , полазь по форуму или днем заходи по мск.
<Coldsaw> vdrandom, ну я тоже не особо разбираюсь. он все таки за помрщью пришел)
<vdrandom> Coldsaw, понимаешь, когда приходят за помощью, как правило, не обвиняют людей, готовых помочь, в том, что из-за убунты было потрачено много времени
<Slevin2206> <vdrandom> да успакойся епть
<Slevin2206> чо тебя понесло так
<Slevin2206> кто тебя обвиняет
<vdrandom> тю
<vdrandom> я само спокойствие :)
<Slevin2206> если бы я был настолько тупой что в sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdX не подставил бы свои данные где надо, то у меня мозгов бы не хватило в ирц зайти
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> ок
<[Raiden]> Ну значит автор статьи тупой, думает что его руководство правильное
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> я спать
<vdrandom> ну, из первых вопросов такого впечатления не сложилось
<vdrandom> Slevin2206, у тебя в результате каких-то конкретных действий система падает?
<Slevin2206> и тут "чукча не читатель, чукча писатель" не особо актуально, ведь находясь в чужом районе, спросишь у местных/прохожих, где купить сигарет, а не поедешь в центр города, для приобритения и досканального изучения карт местности, каталога о
<vdrandom> к сожалению, в линуксе так и живём. ну не готов он ещё к режиму работы "нажал и поехало". :(
<vdrandom> объективно не готов
<Coldsaw> ну у меня убунта 11.04 тоже стабильностью не отличалась
<vdrandom> а вообще если он у тебя дважды после переустановки упал, значит, дело либо в твоём железе, либо в дистре
<Coldsaw> щас минт стоит, все нормально пока
<vdrandom> и больше пытаться переустанавливать смысла нет
<vdrandom> убунта 11.04 вообще кусок глюка :)
<Slevin2206> <vdrandom> с ошибкой Stopping automatic crash report generation [fail]  система слетела после установки xneur, запуска отключеной в 11.04 области уведомлений командой gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<vdrandom> Slevin2206, на каком этапе загрузки ошибка вываливается?
<Slevin2206> <vdrandom> начинает загружаться гном, идет анимация значка убунты при запуске, потом вываливается черный экран и пишет там баттери стат -он, автоматик краш репорт-стоп. много гуглил и читал на эту тему, у многих людей точно такая же проблема Ð
<vdrandom> ммм
<vdrandom> у тебя ноутбук?
<Slevin2206> я вот при последнем ребуте системы аж курить ушел волнуясь, загрузиться ли она
<Slevin2206> <vdrandom> нет десктоп, относительно старый (мощный для 2007 года)
 * Slevin2206 открыл для себя америку узнав что Clementine есть и для windows, в случае беды можно возвращаться на форточки))
<vdrandom> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745793&page=2
<Slevin2206> хотя конечно clementine Это не единственный фактор при выборе ос для меня)
<vdrandom> быстрый гуглёж в первой строчке вот такое показал
<vdrandom> это какая-то специфичная для убунты проблема, ничем другим я тебе помочь не смогу, к сожалению
<Slevin2206> <vdrandom> я видал эту страницу, ток я суровый русский мужик в валенках и ушанки, буржуйских языков не знаю :/
<vdrandom> Coldsaw, по поводу работы, а как тебе линукс? :))
<Slevin2206> <vdrandom> мои познания английского сгодятся лишь для средней школы, скажи, так на той странице решение найдено или нет?
<Coldsaw> vdrandom, линукс нравится ^^ я с венды заходила последний раз чтоб флэшку загрузочную сделать ))
<vdrandom> Coldsaw, командную строку осваиваешь?
<vdrandom> Slevin2206, да, вроде найдено
<Coldsaw> vdrandom, потихоньку)
<vdrandom> рекомендуют в /etc/default/apport поменять 1 на Enabled
<vdrandom> я не знаю, что это значит, с такой проблемой не сталкивался, да у меня и не убунту :)
<vdrandom> Coldsaw, нравится? :)
<Coldsaw> vdrandom, ну в принципе да) как будто контролируешь ситуацию :D видишь действия выполняемые
<vdrandom> Coldsaw, в общем смотри. Юникс и линукс-админы, если толковые, всегда в цене.
<vdrandom> никакого специального образования для этого абсолютно не надо - только опыт, умение читать документацию и знание английского языка
<vdrandom> начинать можно с техподдержки в какой-нибудь хостинговой компании. на худой конец - у интернет-провайдера
<vdrandom> преимущества такого подхода - получаешь реальный опыт работы с unix и linux, знакомишься с протоколами и серверами, разбираешься в конфигурации и том, как работают нагруженные сервисы
<vdrandom> а ещё - в техподдержке всегда есть вакансии
<Coldsaw> моя мама вообще против какой либо профессии, связанной с копьютерами х)
<vdrandom> платят в большинстве случаев в техподдержке немного, да и работа не сахар. Но уж точно лучше, чем в макдональдсе
<Coldsaw> она хотела чтобы я стала нейрохирургом х)
<vdrandom> а ты?
<vdrandom> :)
<vdrandom> нет, это, конечно, не моё дело, но решать этот вопрос тебе самой, и только тебе. Пойти на поводу, а потом всю жизнь мучиться на неинтересной работе - это плохой, негодный путь, ящитаю. Вне зависимости от того, на чьём поводу.
<Coldsaw> я не готова трупы резать в морге))
<Coldsaw> да не, медицина это не мое
<vdrandom> если не секрет, в каком ты городе обитаешь?
<Coldsaw> плюс в рашке работать медиком это совсем плохо
<Coldsaw> я в екатеринбурге, но надеюсь временно. жила в москве 5 лет, щас обратно туда хочу)
<vdrandom> ты только это, не подумай, что я тебе что-то навязываю :) просто опытом делюсь
<Coldsaw> да я не думаю так) плюс у меня с матерью не такие отношения, чтобы я поступала туда, куда она хочет
<Coldsaw> тем более она вообще не хочет чтобы я в этом году поступала
<vdrandom> а институт - это клёво
<vdrandom> школа рзадолбайства и бюрократии :)
<vdrandom> что, в общем-то, одно и тоже лол
<ninezerozero> институт отстой.
<ninezerozero> Coldsaw: я тоже из Екатеринбурга.
<ninezerozero> блин, читать историю лень.
<Coldsaw> главное откуда я все таки вычитал :D
<vdrandom> я рассказывал, что быть линукс/юникс-админом - это клёво :)
<ninezerozero> Coldsaw: ну, я глянул первые снизу строк десять, увидел знакомое слово и активировался.
<Coldsaw> ninezerozero: =)
<el_style> Господа, кто что подскажет по хорошим шрифтам для фаерфокса? )
<ninezerozero> vdrandom: а куда вообще хочешь поступать?
<vdrandom> да и в техподдержке - тоже клёво, если научиться смотреть на людей, как на говно :)
<vdrandom> ты им рассказываешь, что они - идиоты, а они кивают и благодарят
<vdrandom> ну где ещё тебе дадут этим заниматься и будут за это благодарить? :)
<ninezerozero> нельзя так с людьми.
<Coldsaw> vdrandom, я вообще людей не люблю :D
<vdrandom> это хорошо
<vdrandom> поэтому мне было весело работать в техподдержке и я не срывался после звонков клиентов :)
<Coldsaw> не любить людей хорошо?)
<el_style> у меня мозг выносится после 2-3 мин. если я рассказываю что делать, а меня не понимают)
<el_style> не представляю себя саппортом)
<ninezerozero> мне один раз помогли в техподдержке. билайна. но они там настолько надрессированные, что просто не хотят слушать обращающихся, если те отвечают не на их вопросы.
<vdrandom> Coldsaw, ты же их не до такой степени не любишь, чтобы испытывать отвращение от одного общения с ними
<ninezerozero> а вопросы у них предполагают однозначный монотонный ответ - да или нет.
<vdrandom> el_style, мой рекорд - 40 минут с клиентом, который распылял ненависть и грозился судом, и 1,5 часа с тётечкой, которая хотела, чтобы мы в сапорте всё за неё сделали, а потом с удовольствием научилась делать сама.
<Coldsaw>  vdrandom, ну к трети где-то я испытываю отвращение :D
<vdrandom> Coldsaw, это ок.
<vdrandom> Coldsaw, алсо, по сравнению с работой официантом в техподдержке - рай
<vdrandom> клиент тебя не видит
<Coldsaw>  vdrandom, ну я не спорю)
<vdrandom> :)
<Coldsaw> просто у меня нет опыта работы нигде) и 18 не скоро
<vdrandom> я тоже без опыта работы в сапорт пришёл
<vdrandom> взяли. и даже расстроились, когда я уволился :)
<Coldsaw> гыы
<ninezerozero> jillsmitt: !
<jillsmitt> утра
<ninezerozero> jillsmitt: ты рад пятнице?
<jillsmitt> а чем она отличается от остальных дней?
<ninezerozero> тем что это конец рабочей недели.
<jillsmitt> когда ты работаешь разработчиком у тебя нет понятия рабочей недели
<jillsmitt> ты приходишь домой и дальше работаешь
<ninezerozero> блин. только не говори, что ты работаешь разработчиком.
<jillsmitt> я работаю котлетой на палочке
<jillsmitt> :)
<slevin2206> у меня unity почему то перестала запускаться, как исправить это?
<slevin2206> убунту 11.04
<lamass> еее
<lamass> тут чтоль все убунтушники сидят?
<ninezerozero> чо за?
<lamass> да не, впервый раз клиент запустил
<lamass> не думал что сюда закинет
<lamass> :)
<ninezerozero> а. ну, приобщайся. :-)
<Buldozer> А что более стабильно - Убунта или кубунта?
<Buldozer> просто слышал, что кубунта - вроде как неофициальна
<Offoffoff1> слух
<Slevin2206> jabber Транспорт для irc юзает кто нибудь?
<Slevin2206> У меня в убунту 11.04 перестала запускаться юнити, и никак не хочет стратовать, помогите решить делему
<shenmue> всем ня
<The_MEk1> ghbd
<The_MEk1> прив
<alexzulu> шапом.
<rapidsp> чем?
<shenmue> шалом говорит
<jillsmitt> привет всем
<jillsmitt> у меня тут при загрузке рабочий стол не запускается и просто черный экран и только одна надпись
<jillsmitt> command not found or bad command or filename
<jillsmitt> че делать?
<rapidsp> а если попробовать через startx?
<jillsmitt> тоже самое выдает
<jillsmitt> все перепробовал че на форуме прочитал
<rapidsp> а gdm запускается?
<jillsmitt> просто написать gdm?
<rapidsp> смысле логин пароль спрашивает?
<rapidsp> или автовход?
<jillsmitt> ну вот врубаю комп, пикает, потом POST, потом показывает надпись, что стартует
<jillsmitt> потом грузится немного и выпадает надпись
<jillsmitt> command not found or bad command or filename
<jillsmitt> и вот черный экран, курсор и все
<rapidsp> ctrl-alt-f1
<jillsmitt> ничего не происходит
<rapidsp> хорошо сломал
<rapidsp> а рутом загрузиться и логи глянуть
<jillsmitt> просто пишет bad command or filename если пробую ввести что-нибудь
<shenmue> это биос или граб уже?
<jillsmitt> врубаю, POST показывает сводную таблицу, пишет что началась загрузка судя по всему
<shenmue> шифт зажми будет меню граба
<jillsmitt> думает недолго и потом выкидывает в черный экран с надписью bad command or filename
<jillsmitt> щас попробую шифт
<shenmue> если не будет значит либо граб либо биос при загрузке
<rapidsp> уж не chown ли поработал
<jillsmitt> нифига
<rapidsp> можт и правда груб поломался
<alexzulu> хы.... вы в линуксе такую надпись вообще видели в терминале когда-нить?
<shenmue> тут гугол выдает что это вообще мс дос
<rapidsp> дискетка в компе торчит? :)
<shenmue> а если дописать биос в запросе то инфы больше
<jillsmitt> вот я сфотал надпись на сотку http://itmages.ru/image/view/227122/87c97257
<jillsmitt> все перепробовал
<rapidsp> ыыыы
<rapidsp> jillsmitt: дискетка или сидюк не вставлены?
<el_style> ты прикалываешься, вин 95 ? )))
<shenmue> язабан
<rapidsp> набери dir
<shenmue> или help
<rapidsp> или firmat c: ))))
<skai> rapidsp: а фИрмат ему чем поможет?
 * alexzulu сидит и ржот.
<rapidsp> skai: это штоб не догадался :)
<skai> rapidsp: не применил.и тя не наказали по правилам канала:)
<jillsmitt> бан?
<skai> ну я всегда за
<skai> jillsmitt: если ты так хочешь.тебе на сколько?
<jillsmitt> да я для себя давно все выяснил
<rapidsp> и че было?
<shenmue> кстати
<shenmue> jillsmitt, телефон поменяй
<jillsmitt> shenmue: это нагуглено
<shenmue> ник и айпи запомнили? что сломает то все дружно ему фирмат цэ советуем
<jillsmitt> ну и че где бан то?
<jillsmitt> хахах
<The_MEk1> никто не подскажет, наиболее грамотный способ расшарить принтер из суськи в винду?
<The_MEk1> из линуха
<The_MEk1> самбу не предлагать
<el_style> сделать сервер печати)
<shenmue> а что yum делает в репах убунту?
<|Amblnb|> хранится
<shenmue> прога порадовала
<alexzulu> ?
<shenmue> называется на инглише xaos
<shenmue> для просмотра фрактальной графики в релаьном времени
<alexzulu> прикольно. но не вижу реального применения ей никакого.
<shenmue> во первых красиво. во вторых это векторная графика. в третьих интересно для математиков. в четвертых фракталы в природе так же часто встречаются как и спирали
<alexzulu> кстати вот тоже прикольная штука. демка работы aalib  называется bb
<alexzulu> ascii-art рулит.:)
<shenmue> да рисовал одно время
<alexzulu> я вообще люблю смотреть разные демки для древних машин. типа коммандор, амига, спектрум. ностальгия.
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<delorian> всем привет
<Slukin> Всем привет, скажите, пожалуйста, как через терминал узнать статистику приема-передачи данных из сети? А может есть другой вариант через графический интерфейс?
<Henoxek> ifconfig показывает
<Slukin> а скорость приема-передачи? вообщем скорость соединения и трафик
<sharikoff> TX RX ifconfig
<sharikoff> скорость никак
<Henoxek> скорость бессмыслена, пока не указан удаленный узел, до которого она измеряется
<Slukin> ну я имею ввиду чтобы была полная статистика... У меня мегафон модем, его приложением, идущим в поставке, я не пользуюсь, вот и задаюсь вопросом, как поднять статистику по скорости и принятым и отправленным данным
<crazzzik> Есть у кого приглашения для Google+?
<Henoxek> их уже не выдают вроде
<crazzzik> по ним пройти пока нельзя, но инвайты существуют
<sharikoff> я успел
<skai> много кто успел:)
<skai> XuMuK: ты то получил?
<shenmue> свободная рега работала часов в 6 утра по москве
<crazzzik> =((
<crazzzik> и как?
<shenmue> что икак?
<shenmue> была минут 20 и убрали
<crazzzik> ну, сервис как?
<shenmue> хм... есть кругы аля группы в которые друзяк добовляешь. все их сообщения валятся в кучу на стену
<shenmue> круги*
<shenmue> сосбстна увсё
<crazzzik> теорию я знаю. Впечатления как?
<shenmue> да никаких
<shenmue> сделали бы аля форум какой нибуть... больше толку было бы
<shenmue> навроде как на секлаб. где упор на сообщения сделанны а не куча аватарок и подписей
<sharikoff> shenmue, пипл хавает смайлики
<sharikoff> если их нет то любая говорилка-гавно
<sharikoff> а ты говоришь общение
<sharikoff> че то не видел я блондинок в ирке..
<shenmue> ес-но
<shenmue> тут же текст
<sharikoff> вот..
<shenmue> хотя utf да?
<shenmue> ⍢⍣⍤⍥⍨☹☺☻⚈⚉⚆⚇✌❤❦
<shenmue> вишь?
<sharikoff> не а
<shenmue> а что у тебя?
<sharikoff> квадратики
<shenmue> =(
<wippo[cxe]> привет лохи
<[v-8]_jupiter> Првиет всем
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://unixforum.org/index.php?s=&showtopic=125747&view=findpost&p=1168517
<sharikoff> переименуй рекурсивно
<sharikoff> скриптом
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: а другого решения нет?
<[v-8]_jupiter> svn с русскими именами файлов не дружет?
<sharikoff> я не знаю
<|Amblnb|> Slukin: Посмотри в сторону коньков.
<Slukin> а что это?
<Slukin> в смысле, коньки) ) )
<Slukin> скринлеты (виджеты) ??
<oxothuk> тыц
<|Amblnb|> На рабочий стол вывести может почти всё что угодно
<oxothuk> камрады, кто шарит в инглише?
<|Amblnb|> и с произвольным оформлением
<|Amblnb|> Англичане
<Slukin> ну я вывел какой-то скринлет
<oxothuk> из присутствующих, есть ктото, кто шарит в инглише?
<Slukin> показывает скорость загрузки и отдачи, а также полный объем принятых и отданых данных
<[v-8]_jupiter> так сам решил свою проблему
<|Amblnb|> !conky | Slukin
<ubuntuhelp> Slukin: мощный и легко настраиваемый системный монитор. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky или http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, зайди на #ubuntu - там их много
<oxothuk> да мне на резюме три предложения правильно перевести, млин
<Slukin> спасибо, буду иметь ввиду
<|Amblnb|> тогда гугл
<|Amblnb|> Slukin: лучше на виду ;)
<oxothuk> гугл то перевел, но как всегда до бесконечности криво =(
<applypc> Народ подскажите плз по настройке апачь
<|Amblnb|> Остальное по смыслу )
<|Amblnb|> гугл и Олбанский криво переводит...
<oxothuk> олбанский, по поему он в транслит тупо каверкает)
<applypc> мне надо чтобы он открывал дефолтный сайт если данный сайт не указан виртуальным хостингом
<applypc> <VirtualHost *>   \n    ServerName *   \n     ServerAdmin webmaster@apply.ru  \n      DocumentRoot /www_server/www/default/public_html  \n </VirtualHost>
<applypc> не помогает
<applypc> ХЕЛП
<Henoxek> наверное надо не VirtualHost делать, а DocumentRoot и Directory
<Henoxek> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#documentroot DocumentRoot можно вне VirtualHost помещать, думаю это то что нужно тебе
<applypc> Henoxek: не катит
<sharikoff> applypc, xj yflj cltkfnm&
<sharikoff> чо сделать надо?
<Henoxek> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/vhosts/examples.html#default
<Henoxek> а, это для первого апача =\
<Henoxek> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html#twoips
<conan_chief> привет всем, подскажите как сделать так чтобы почта прозрачно ходила с резервного сервера на основной, и чтобы у клиентов не нужно было ничего перенастраивать если основной падает
<conan_chief> *почтовый сервер
<sharikoff> conan_chief, ты победил вчера?
 * sharikoff интересуется как
<conan_chief> ну как победил, в общем это не ошибка сети а какойто глюк ssl'а, со знакомым админом смотрели до 10 вечера но так и не нашли причину. я буду перенастраивать, благо на зимбре почта быстро поднимается
<sharikoff> ясно
<conan_chief> и думаю поднять сразу резервный вот и встал вопрос прозрачного обраращения пользователей к серверам и обмен писем междуними
 * sharikoff стопицот раз зарекался на готовых решениях что то делать и чувствует что прав
<oxothuk> мне бы на шлюзе траффик от двух пппое поделить. уже месяц сам пытаюсь - все без результатно..
<sharikoff> ни влезть не подправить..
<sharikoff> oxothuk, два типа канала в интернет?
<oxothuk> ага, и нужно чтобы вся подсеть щемилась через один канал, а три айпишника из той же подсети - через второй
<sharikoff> ну дык
<sharikoff> маршруты
<oxothuk> ip route?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> можно просто route
<oxothuk> тот канал через который должны щемить 3 ипа - имеет динамик ип
<sharikoff> так ты втуляй не ип а интерфейс
<sharikoff> route add -host 77.88.23.1  -iface ng0
<sharikoff> типа того
<oxothuk> это типа "все пакеты с хоста 77.88.21.1 идите ка через интерфейс нг0"?
<sharikoff> не с хоста
<sharikoff> а на хост
<sharikoff> а тебе надо разруливать в зависимости от адреса источника
<oxothuk> эт я понимаю)
<Slukin> ?
<sharikoff> http://sudouser.com/nastrojka-marshrutizacii-v-ubuntu-linux-dlya-nachinayushhix.html
<sharikoff> мож тут есть
<sharikoff> vj;yj bv[j ghjot
<sharikoff> vj;yj bv[j ghjot
<oxothuk> т.е. я задаю маршрут по умолчанию, а потом вписываю три route-a для моих трех ип?
<sharikoff> можно имхо проще
<sharikoff> просто маскарадить всех через один интерфейс
<sharikoff> а три ипа пускать через второй
<oxothuk> ну ща у меня вси и маскарадится через один интерфейс) как в таком случае запустить три ипа через второй?
<sharikoff> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE
<sharikoff> -0 видишь7
<sharikoff> -o ppp0
<sharikoff> у трех будет -0 ppp1
<sharikoff> тока -s 192.168.0.0/24 непрокатит
<sharikoff> надо писать каждому
<sharikoff> или сеть поделить по маске
<sharikoff> и пукать с 29 маской подсеть
<oxothuk> ага
<oxothuk> вроде доступно)
<oxothuk> пасибушки)
<sharikoff> незачто
<sharikoff> а лучше навесить алиас на интерфейс
<oxothuk> м?
<sharikoff> и выдать трем адреса из другой подсети
<sharikoff> например 10.0.0.1-3
<sharikoff> а доступ к ресурсам разрулить маршрутами на шлюзе
<oxothuk> через iproute?
<sharikoff> =))
<trofje> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<sharikoff> через route
<oxothuk> f)
<oxothuk> а)
<sharikoff> я не умею ip route
<sharikoff> чесно
<oxothuk> вот именно ip route мне и сношал мозг) даже когда трезвый ща него садился =D
<oxothuk> *pf
<oxothuk> *за
<sharikoff> ну юзай роут
<sharikoff> просто и понятно
<Ka3bek> подскажите кто знает видео карты radeon hd5xxx становяться нормально на ubuntu?
<maksim> если справочник на руском языке по командам bash то немогу найти что за команда netstat -natp
<maksim> ?
<black_ru> Записал  я все-таки ffmpeg-ом и видео и звук, пришлось повозиться
<black_ru> nato это флаги
<black_ru> natз* это флаги
<sharikoff> man netstat
<black_ru> он на англ
<black_ru> maksim: в кратце
<black_ru> -n флаг не - не разрешать имена, т.е. не переводить ip в имена
<maksim> ясно спасибо
<black_ru> maksim: -a = all все сокеты
<black_ru> p - связанные программы с соединением
<applypc> sharikoff: надо чтобы если сайта нету в виртуальных хостах он открывал мне определённый сайт
<black_ru> http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=v1798847a432
<black_ru> классная таки игра снайпер элит
<conan_chief> ну подскажите что почитать чтобы поднять два прозрачных почтовых сервера?!
<black_ru> postfix roundcube dovcote интересная связка
<black_ru> + mysql
<ceval> exit
<applypc> sharikoff: надо чтобы если сайта нету в виртуальных хостах он открывал мне определённый сайт
<Resager> Наша жизнь незаметно становится облачной :(
<Henoxek> лишь бы не растаяла как клодо.ру )
<Resager> ))
<shenmue> жалка ваши жизни
<skai> жалко жизни тех, кто безграмотен
<Resager> Уводите тему)) я про то, что сейчас всё больше личной информации хранится на "облаке"
<shenmue> а зачем ее там оставлять ?
<Resager> Ну с одной стороны удобно: вкладки, заметки будут доступны с любого компьютера и даже если ты переустановил ОС. можно не бояться за личные данные
<Resager> с другой, серверы могут упасть в даун когда-нибудь)
<skai> Resager: для этого существвуют резервные сервера
<skai> Resager: децентрализация в облаках спасае
<Resager> не у всех видов услуг это предусмотрено
<Resager> Вот ещё печалит то, что сейчас установщики софта делают такие, что установка через инет происходит.
<Resager> А в случае, если инета вдруг нет. то уже как без рук
<shenmue> так на винде что ли?
<Resager> везде
<Resager> Qt SDK например сделали оналйн-устновщики.
<Resager> А там и винда, и линь и мак
<shenmue> ну потому что в захудалых деревнях германии и то выделенка
<shenmue> а у нас как всегда
<Resager> ну а представь, если в тойже захудалой деревни оборвался кабель. а надо переустановить ОС/софт
<shenmue> там это мигом починять
<Resager> и всё же у меня немнога батхерт по етому поводу)) будем полностью зависеть от какой-нибудь системы)) Скайлайн и т.д.))
<skai> @voice Resager
<Resager> :(
<skai> Resager: на канале разрешен только русский язык. и в нем нет слова "етому"
<paul3> ох..
<Resager> хорошо :(
<Resager> я и так стараюсь отучаться от албанского...
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Понг понг понг...
<goganchic> всем привет
<goganchic> господа, подскажите плз чем лучше проанализировать access.log nginx-а?
<AndreX> goganchic, глазами или самопальным скриптом
<goganchic> AndreX, вот уже думаю об этом
<goganchic> только лог на 9Gb глазами что-то не очено удобно
<AndreX> ну решаеш на какой предмет смотреть и пишеш скрипт
<vdrandom> goganchic, вооружаемся cat, grep, sort, awk, cut
<vdrandom> и анализируем то, что нам нужно
<baronos> errors=remount-ro 0 вот это в fstab что значит?
<vdrandom> в случае ошибок монтируем только для чтения
<vdrandom> читай man mount
<vdrandom> там всё подробно описано
<vdrandom> и man fstab
<baronos> ок спс)
<vdrandom> goganchic, ещё wc может пригодиться :)
<skai> жалко жизни тех, кто безграмотен
<skai> случайно
<skai> и вноват chmod конечно
<bim_ir> hello, ubuntoids
<skai> bim_ir: kes ke se?
<bim_ir> чо?
<vdrandom> О_о
<rumanzo> Всем привет, кто нибудь сталкивался с настройкой sendmail?
<maksim> как посмотреть нагруску на мой процессор?
<Henoxek> uptime показывает три средних значения
<maksim> 16:00:42 up  6:43,  2 users,  load average: 2.10, 1.57, 1.25
<Henoxek> сколько ядер?
<Henoxek> алсо утилита htop показывает мгновенную нагрузку каждого ядра
<maksim> сколько сейчас времени сколько комп работает 2 пользователя а дальше незнаю
<maksim> 2 ядра
<Henoxek> для двух ядер нагрузка )
<maksim> load average: 2.10, 1.57, 1.25
<maksim>  я эти значения непонимаю
<Henoxek> ну это средние, по числу задач, которые "хотят" процессорного времени
<maksim> htop у меня нету
<Henoxek> 1/5/15 минут
<bim_ir> везёт же... у меня на одном процессоре load 7-8 постоянно
<Henoxek> значит много задач, которые работают почти без отдыха
<maksim> а это в процентах указано?
<bim_ir> ага, файл- и блид-сервер же
<Henoxek> нет, это среднее за промежуток число задач )
<Henoxek> абсолютная величина
<Henoxek> сделай ps ux
<Henoxek> там будет столбец STAT (state)
<Henoxek> или лучше даже ps aux
<maksim> сделал там  S Ss S< S<s
<bim_ir> htop - это из какого пакета вообще?
<Henoxek> из htop
<bim_ir> аааа :)
<Henoxek> apt-cache search htop
<bim_ir> install тогда уж сразу
<bim_ir> ltrace еще какой-то рекомендует
<maksim> сделал и нечего непонел
<bim_ir> вау, цветное такое, круто
<bim_ir> это круче, чем top
<bim_ir> maksim: а что ты пытаешься сделать то?
<maksim> узнать сколько нагруска на процессор в %
<User918[web]> hi all
<bim_ir> maksim: ну так htop вон пишет же, хотя "нагрузка в процентах" намного непонятнее, чем avg load
<User918[web]> нужна помощь
<bim_ir> User918[web]: hello
<bim_ir> похоже, что "в процентах" это тупо avg load / 100
<maksim> ясно спасибо
<bim_ir> то есть *100 :)
<User918[web]> При установке убунты дал 40гб винде, 100 убунту, появилась необходимость, отдать винде ещё немного, gparted  открыл, через live-usv кое-как, а там нельзя - так как разделы заблокированы (extented), ну яя как-то поделил, операцию запустил, но..никаког7о пр
<bim_ir> блин, хочу с mutt разобраться, а он пишет: /var/spool/mail/loginname is not a mailbox
<bim_ir> User918[web]: размонтируй их
<bim_ir> User918[web]: а вообще, конечно, dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda1
<bim_ir> (ускоряет венду)
<bim_ir> (начисто ;)
<User918[web]> т.е. размонтировать =)
<vdrandom> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<bim_ir> User918[web]: тащи логи/ошибки/шоты
<bim_ir> !op bim_ir
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='op bim_ir'
<vdrandom> не надо новичкам давать команды, которые могут что-то у них поломать
<vdrandom> ты бы ещё патч бармина им дал
<[Raiden]> User918[web]: extendet значит расширенный, а не блокированный. надо сначала двигать разделы внути расширенного, а потом его, ну а потом уже диск с виндой.
<bim_ir> vdrandom: инна, вчера чувак на линукс77 сказал, что троллить тут можно
<[Raiden]> d*
<User933[web]> krncfk
<User933[web]> леталэ
<User933[web]> повторите
<User933[web]> что нужно чтобы заработала убунту для начало)
<vdrandom> bim_ir, я впервые этот ник вижу
<bim_ir> vdrandom: ты меня еще по ip пробей, лол
<baronos> гыыы веселый патч бармина)))
<vdrandom> bim_ir, я про линукс77
<User933[web]> человеки. помогите ))
<[Raiden]> @kban bim_ir
<[Raiden]> Чегож такое-то идент не проходит к боту )
<User933[web]> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<vdrandom> :)
<[Raiden]> @kban bim_ir
<vdrandom> вызвал и сбежал
<vdrandom> [Raiden], так его же кикнули уже
<Aceler> [Raiden]: не тормози )
 * Aceler чуть не забанил сам себя…
<[Raiden]> Aceler: ?
<Aceler> [Raiden]: да я уже
<[Raiden]> Да причем тут
<Aceler> А.
<Aceler> Ну как знаешь :)
<[Raiden]> Я пытаюсь понять почему идента нет
<Aceler> А это можно делать не на канале
<[Raiden]> маска вроде та же
<User931[web]> кто сможет мне помочЪ
<Aceler> User931[web]: уже никто
<User931[web]> =
<User931[web]> =
<User931[web]> +(
<[Raiden]> так и не понял ) и  команд бота не помню уже
<[Raiden]> !ask |User931[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User931[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User931[web]> Я уже спросил, никто не тветил..ладн,спс
<User156[web]> Поддержка ubuntu 10.10 есть ещё?
<User931[web]> вроде
<SergeyIT> есть
<[Raiden]> Да
<[Raiden]> 18 мес
<SergeyIT> яволь )
<[Raiden]> если ты про офиц.
<User156[web]> А кубунту 10,10?
<User931[web]> тоде
<User156[web]> Не могу выйти на репозитарий. Пишет обновить до 11,04
<SergeyIT> User156[web], поставь в менеджере обновления - обновлять только до LTS версий
<User156[web]> Спасибо
<[Raiden]> Aceler: Оно ко мне в приват полезло, типа поняло ошибки и хочет разбан
<mixbbk> hi2all
<Aceler> [Raiden]: а у нас бот глючит… его нет в бан-листе ))
<[Raiden]> Aceler: возможно у бота своя база - я давно не интересовался
<[Raiden]> да и ладно )
<[Raiden]> банлист тут вечно длинный
<AndreX> ban list c@
<AndreX> он там
<[Raiden]> @unban *!~quassel@93.123.156.139
<[Raiden]> тупой бот )
<AndreX> ban remove c @
<mixbbk> )
<XuMuK> ку
<parfux> ку
<User931[web]> re
<User931[web]> РПри
<Skub-Win> Привет Химик)
<[Raiden]> по боту кстати справка есть где-нить?
<[Raiden]> надо было еггдроп ставить имхо )
<[Raiden]> а то какая-то непонятная шняга
<mixbbk> а знает ктот другие irc русскоязычные  чаты ?
<mixbbk> или каналы
<[Raiden]> irc.ircline.ru  , rusnet , dalnet
<mixbbk> там так же гнусно как и тут ?)
<[Raiden]> на ирклайне пожалуй да - ошметок от ранее большой сети
<[Raiden]> на остальных давно небыл
<[Raiden]> Хотя тут вроде норм всё )
<[Raiden]> каналы просто по софту, не для развлекухи.
<mixbbk> тихо в лесу  , тококне спит брсук  , . . .. .  онзацепился за сук  вот и не спит борсук )
<mixbbk> типа все ту прошареные убунтоиды ?)
<mixbbk> я вот ток неделю убунту после 7-ки осваиваю . . .
<[Raiden]> Ну, незнаю. Я домашний юзер. Что-то наверное знаю. Т.к. долго юзаю.
<[Raiden]> в се в разной степени прошаренные
<novns_> в се?
<mixbbk> что за система стоит ?
<[Raiden]> опечатка
<mixbbk> у мну ubuntu  11.04   unity ,  но я в ней пока дуб дубом =\
<mixbbk> раньше сидел  на кубутну 11 кеды 4
<mixbbk> 10 *
<[Raiden]> У меня наоборот получается. От гнома к кде. Точнее кде3 ->gnome2 -> kde4
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> юнити не очень понял. Наверное потому что места на экране достаточно и не планшет с тачем, а десктоп
<bim_ir> щас встряну я и расскажу про мой любимый e16 ;)
<bim_ir> а файлманагер - rox-filer, он офигенный
<[Raiden]> линукс слишком разный, от этого минусов не меньше чем плюсов
<[Raiden]> Вот скажем, bim_ir  вроде линукс юзер. Но если он спросит меня про е16 , я ему как юзер кде ничего не отвечу.
<bim_ir> [Raiden]: мне в кедах/гноме очень сильно не хватает, чтобы проги стартовали именно в том воркспейсе, в котором я хочу, например
<bim_ir> ну и borderless окна, конечно
<[Raiden]> Но с другой стороны и + есть. Т.к. вкусы и железо у сех разно. Можно подобрать среду котоаря больше подходит
<[Raiden]> bim_ir: а вот тут косякс произошел, в квине есть масса правил для окон. Положение, размер, какой воркспейс, с оформлением онкна или без, поверх или нет ит.д.
<[Raiden]> причем всё настраивается в гуе, галочками
<bim_ir> кстати, тем, кто хочет, чтобы все было одинаково - это в макось; там даже размер шрифта системного не поменяешь
<bim_ir> [Raiden]: хмм, я кеды так глубоко не рыл, не нашел
<[Raiden]> в гноме кстати тоже, если заменить метасити на опенбокс или компиз - можно поиметь массу правил для окон
<Escsun> [Raiden], велосипед какой то))
<bim_ir> опенбокс вместо метасити? это круть идея, надо будет попробовать
<[Raiden]> bim_ir: )
<[Raiden]> может быть велосипед, но метасити уж слишком ущербен, уж простите
<[Raiden]> хотя для него конкретно есть тоже костыль, называется gdevilspie
<[Raiden]> отдельный демон для правил про окна
<bim_ir> а, слышал, да
<[Raiden]> в кедах вот например http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0708/h_1310131196_b69f8dd0bc.png
<bim_ir> круто
<bim_ir> но в borderless поди точно не может ;) да и кеды мне показались (имхо) жутко огромными, да и либы там другие, чем везде
<[Raiden]> бордерлесс только сменой темы пожалуй. А вообще без оформления окна - можно
<bim_ir> ну без заголовка, границ и кнопок (перемещать/изменять размер - alt+mousedrag, alt+rightmousedrag)
<bim_ir> жутко удобно же
<[Raiden]> bim_ir: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0708/h_1310131729_38a60b49e7.png - опции дефолтной темы оксиген
<[Raiden]> а.. то как ты расписал можно + хоткеи изменяетмые
<[Raiden]> так, всё, а то реклама кде получается )
<Henoxek> opensource в рекламе не нуждается же)
<Henoxek> ибо продаж нет
<Aceler> В Kwin есть опция «не показывтаь рамку окна». Это ваш borderless.
<bim_ir> лан, посмотрю как-нибудь... apt-get install kde-base
<[Raiden]> угу,  я это сказал уже, аж 2 раза, мне просто покалось что он про боковые только
<[Raiden]> заголовок != бордер
<[Raiden]> для меня
<mixbbk> вопросик , после установки тем на  юнити  equinox evolution  ,  и др , компиз попросту вылетает  и пропадает  оформление окна , мб сталкивался ктото с такими проблемами ?
<[Raiden]> в каноникал слегка поторопились, сунули компиз 0.9
<[Raiden]> это девел ветка
<[Raiden]> вообще не сталкивался, т.к. удалил юнити сразу.
<mixbbk> я пробовал ставить
<mixbbk> mixbbk 15:32:01
<mixbbk> hi2all
<mixbbk> go8765 присоединился к беседе 15:33	
<mixbbk> parAdox_q3 отключился (Ping timeout: 260 seconds) 15:33	
<mixbbk> KirillVlasov отключился (Quit: advert place) 15:33	
<mixbbk> Aceler 15:35:57
<mixbbk> [Raiden]: а у нас бот глючит… его нет в бан-листе ))	
 * [Raiden] надул mixbbk насосом и MIXBBK улетело высоко в небеса!
<mixbbk> KirillVlasov присоединился к беседе 15:35	
<mixbbk> vdrandom теперь известен как vdrandom|away 15:36	
<mixbbk> [Raiden] 15:37:36
<mixbbk> Aceler: возможно у бота своя база - я давно не интересовался
<mixbbk> да и ладно ) 15:37:43
<mixbbk> банлист тут вечно длинный 15:39:24
<mixbbk>  
<mixbbk> AndreX 15:39:47
<mixbbk> ban list c@	
<mixbbk> vdrandom присоединился к беседе 15:39	
<mixbbk> AndreX 15:40:01
<mixbbk> он там	
<bim_ir> mixbbk: меняй клиент, долго пастит твой
<mixbbk> [Raiden] 15:41:12
<mixbbk> @unban *!~quassel@93.123.156.139
<mixbbk> тупой бот ) 15:41:19
<mixbbk>  
<mixbbk> AndreX 15:41:48
<mixbbk> ban remove c @	
<mixbbk> mixbbk 15:41:54
<mixbbk> )	
<mixbbk> vonderer присоединился к беседе 15:42	
<mixbbk> bim_ir присоединился к беседе 15:42	
<mixbbk> aspotashev отключился (Quit: Konversation terminated!) 15:42	
<mixbbk> vdrandom|away отключился (Ping timeout: 250 seconds) 15:43	
<mixbbk> vdrandom отключился (Ping timeout: 240 seconds) 15:45	
<bim_ir> что за клиент так долго пастит по одной строчке?
<bim_ir> на ctcp не отвечает
<[Raiden]> в некоторых есть пост с задержкой. Например в квирк
<bim_ir> хмм... я, кстати, хочу на irssi полностью перейти
<bim_ir> telepathy-idle 0.1.8 Telepathy IM/VoIP Framework http://telepathy.freedesktop.org у него <<< ни разу о таком не слышал
<sig_wall> вичат ещё есть
<[Raiden]> ну кому что ) У меня есть 1 знакомый юзающий irssi в скрине, боится что иксы упадут и его отключит от ирц
<[Raiden]> )
<bim_ir> там замучаешься ^n ^p жать, если на куче каналов сидишь
<[Raiden]> можешь посмотреть weechat
<[Raiden]> он проще
<[Raiden]> и там сплит ещё есть, можно видеть 2 чана одновременна, насчет больше не помню
<bim_ir> вау, я ставлю ircii :)
<maksim> bash читаю весь файл ещу строку с данными нахожу это строку но мне надо если нашол эту строку то записать 3 строки которую нашол и 2 выши строки
<maksim> как это сделать?
<bim_ir> maksim: grep -B
<bim_ir> maksim: grep -B 2 в твоем случае
<maksim> спасибо сейчас посмотрю
<[Raiden]> тут наверное sed надо
<[Raiden]> Хм, прикольная опция грепа
<bim_ir> ну sed'ом все можно вообще, но cat /teh/file | grep -B 2 "string" проще, чем sed -n '/string/{g;2!p;};h'
<[Raiden]> согласен
<bim_ir> давно ищу годный мануал по sed'у и регекспам в духе "sed для полных имбецилов"
<bim_ir> ну то есть для тех, кому в вузах не посчастливилось это изучать
<[Raiden]> ох лол http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/cool-dock-for-gnome-shell-unity-2d.html
<skai> [Raiden]: ага.тока в рсс нафигачили
<skai> аж стыд
<bim_ir> фанатики макоси выстругали очередной док?
<gWiXeZ> ïîìîãèòå! íå ðàáîòàåò áëþòóç â óáóíòó. ÷òî äåëàòü?
<ubuntuhelp> gWiXeZ! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<bim_ir> хех, ну-ка áèìóú
<bim_ir> блин, как это iconv'ом сконвертить? iconv -f WINDOWS-1251 -t UTF-8 и  iconv -f KOI8R -t UTF-8 не помогают
<[Raiden]> у юнити всетаки есть 1+ , по сравнению с гном шеллом с таким же по сути доком
<[Raiden]> юнити на основе компиза - со всеми вытекающими опциями
<[Raiden]> а в гш муттер, полная копия метасити
<bim_ir> мне вообще непонятно, за что так юнити не понравился всем
<skai> @mode +b *!*@93.123.*
<skai> @kick bim_ir
<[Raiden]> Ну, мне лично не нужны большие иконки и именно слева + панель там сазрана переносом туда меню
<jham> o_O
<gWiXeZ> помогите пожалуйста! не работает блютуз на убунту 11.04. что делать?
<Escsun> не пойму ток за что)
<skai> дык
<[Raiden]> skai: ты погорячился )
<skai> @[Raiden] | [19:18:02] @kban bim_ir
<skai> это был перм
<[Raiden]> Это замялось уже
<skai> @voice mixbbk
<mixbbk> ?
<skai> mixbbk: не флуди
<mixbbk> оО я флужу ?
<[Raiden]> skai: бан то сними. Ещё такая маска может забанить всег опровайдера
<Escsun> [Raiden], или уже забанил)
<mixbbk> вы о чем ?)
<[Raiden]> mixbbk: ну ваще ты целую страницу текста на канал выдал
<XuMuK> Cталина на вас нет)
<XuMuK> гг
<mixbbk> это ты за это прошлый раз кикнул ?
<mixbbk> я тогда сам не понял что случилось
<XuMuK> skai, так ты себе то будешь сурс брать?
<skai> [Raiden]: да такие маски мы амнистируем первыми, когда банлист переполняется
<mixbbk> =\ лан
<[Raiden]> skai: ты за что забанил то?
<skai> за 2.3 и 2.6
<skai> для профилактики
<skai> сутки повисит в бан листе - и хватит для него
<Pingvic> здравствуйте
<XuMuK> привет
<Pingvic> кто нибудь подскажет как вот это исправить ?
<Pingvic> Ошибка GPG: http://32.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution Release: Следующие подписи не могут быть проверены, так как недоступен открытый ключ: NO_PUBKEY AB6DA34B475A6B7F
<skai> Pingvic: гугл первой ссылкой
<Pingvic> а не так все просто ))))
<Pingvic> пробовал все что предложил гугл
<Pingvic> дело в том что на кейсервере убунту нету ключа этого
<skai> Pingvic: ну тогда никто
<skai> если ключа не найдешь
<Pingvic> trusted.gpg   ключь ?
<Pingvic> он у меня есть, но он подлец тоже добавлятся не хочет
<Nix-Roman> привет всем
<yurau> да
<yurau> пиши короче, у меня инет платный
<skai> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/russia/6473928
<[Raiden]> минимаст кдешник http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6468555
<[Raiden]> малист *
<shenmue> посредственное железо оО
<shenmue> что же тогда у меня? оО
<[Raiden]> Ну вообще я тоже думаю что у мну посредсвенное, а сча из-за сбоя питалова разгон по шине слетел и проц 1.8 ггц
<[Raiden]> всеравно кеды норм шевелятся
<skai> у мну проц 1.3
<skai> и железо клевое все равно
<[Raiden]> е4600\гф8600 у мну. Карта такая сча тыщи поторы стоит, а проц наверное за пиво найти можно
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> х4500мхд
<skai> штеуд встроенный
<[Raiden]> на интеле композит должен норм работать. + в кедах он отключаемый
<Nor8> XuMuK: Здесь?
<shenmue> Nor8, вещества кончились ? =)
<Nor8>  shenmue: Ты о чем?
<shenmue> а зачем еще нужен химик (=
<XuMuK> Nor8, да
<Nor8>  shenmue: Мыло делать и стиральный порошок, а не ту гадость, про которую ты подумал.
<Nor8> Nor8: Вопрос на засыпку. Сколько кило сахара в Испании стоит?:-D
<XuMuK> около 90 центов
<XuMuK> точно хз
<skai> дешевче чем у нас
<skai> у нас навена под 0.9 фунта стерлинга
<Nor8>  skai:  У вас это где?
<skai> в оашке
<skai> ,*р
<Nor8>  В рашке 38 рублей
<[Raiden]> насмотревшись лора сделал меню по клику по столу http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0708/h_1310143066_b3654223f0.png
<[Raiden]> кеды стали гибкими
<Nor8>  На кеды переехал? ))))
<[Raiden]> Да
<Nor8> Устал от гнома 3-его? )))
<skai> пожалуй подожду 4.7 и посмотрю
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> но гном 2.32 няша
<skai> скорее поставлю открыто кръ
<skai> коробку
<skai> и панель авно
<skai> авна. чем кеды на постоянку
<Nor8>   Если гном 2-ой не будут поддерживать, придется тоже на кеды переехать.
<[Raiden]> вообще ГШ интересен, но.. пройдет время пока он до конца офрмится И кеды стали... хорошей интегрированной средой. Фактически 4.6.4 уже не вызывает каких-то раздражений
<skai> нууу если поправят баг с амароком и айподом
<[Raiden]> И менее аркаднйо средой - масса способов переключить окна и отобразить панели.
<[Raiden]> в гном шел же надо все время переходить в режим выбора окна
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Проверь, если не трудно, работает ли апплет изменения частоты проца. А то раньше не работал!)))
<skai> хоткеи ктото отменял?
<[Raiden]> ну или алт+таб юзать, который тоже скучнее чем в кде - у меня каруселька трехмерная
<skai> дык в компизе есть каруселька
<Nor8>  Так карусель включить в компизе можно ))))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: У меня врятли будет работать
<[Raiden]> не ноут
<[Raiden]> Nor8: в компизе - да , в гном шелле - нет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Он и на десктопах работает
<Nor8>  Да забудь ты про гномшел )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: как точно зовется?
<Nor8> Недоделка))
<XuMuK> вот такой он гуглоплюс на андроиде))* http://itmages.ru/image/view/227461/09acf09d
<XuMuK> ой... не туда сдецл
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сделай поиск по "cpu", он покажет
<[Raiden]> cpuload только у меня стоит
<[Raiden]> могу доставить если название буду знать
<Nor8>   [Raiden]: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Cpu+Frequency+Selector+Ruby?content=92573   Допустим,   что этот
<[Raiden]> сек
<[Raiden]> скриптэнжин руби хочет для плазмы
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ошибка скрипта пишет
<Nor8>  Вот и у меня не работал
<[Raiden]> Ну это не часть кде,  чей-то плазмойд
<[Raiden]> пиши автору )
<Shelest> привет всем, как вгетнуть убунту?
<Nor8>  К тому времени, когда перееду на кде, может и пофиксят )))
<Michael72> Не могу из LXDE перейти в GNOME. Выхожу из системы, gdm не даёт возможность выбрать оболочку, предоставляет выбрать только пользователя, после чего сразу возвращает в lxde. Как перебраться в Gnome?
<[Raiden]> Shelest: wget  урл
<[Raiden]> какойв вопрос...
<Nor8> Michael72: Гонм для начала поставить.
<Shelest> а где взять этот урл?
<Nor8>  В интернете ))
 * Shelest тупая как собрание  Матиз-клуба.
<Shelest> а где именно то?
<Nor8> ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> Shelest: ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.04/
<Shelest> а то на убунтуком не говорится какой там урл на скачивание
<Michael72> Nor8: пакет ubuntu-desktop установлен
<Nor8> Shelest: releases.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> Shelest: делаешь логаут, выбераешь юзера, потом можно выбрать сессию
<Shelest> [Raiden]:  спасибо добрый человек
<Nor8> Michael72 How to install gnome?  набери в гугле, не поленись
<Shelest> нене просто wget ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<[Raiden]> если ubuntu-desktop стоит, то сессия должна быть
<[Raiden]> Shelest: у меня 64 бит установлена - я не экстрасенс )
<Shelest> пусть качается
<Shelest> я заметила что люди тупеют
<Shelest> особенно это заметно на моих бывших одноклассниках.
<Shelest> Они, конечно всегда были толпой дибилов, но тепреь это как-то отчетливее видно. Они прашивают "А это ты где фоталась ?" на фотку в контакте под которой написнао где это снято.
<shenmue> как интересно
<Shelest> что то долго качается -- а есть какой ниюыдь нетинсталл для убунты?
<Shelest> чтоб оно метров 60 занимало -- как арч, например?
<[Raiden]> есть мини изо
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> 12 метров. но нужно прямое соединение с интернет
<shenmue> либо с репозиторием
<[Raiden]> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<[Raiden]> вообще лучше торентом качать , чем вгетом
<Shelest> почему?
<[Raiden]> когда я качаю, иногда появляются источники с моей же локалки
<Shelest> у йоты нет локалки
<[Raiden]> + торент хеширует , т.е. 100% такой имидж.
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ну тогда пофиг )
<Shelest> хотя, вот если я скачала этот миниисо -- то мне надо на нем драйвера для ваймакс модема как то пощнят прежде чем через него ставтиь, верно
<[Raiden]> если только источник тормозит
<shenmue> а в мини исо тока установщик. больше ничего
<[Raiden]> например будет загружен источник и всё, а с торента их несколько
<shenmue> так что про впн и вафлю забуть
<[Raiden]> пппое вроде было там, больше не помню
<[Raiden]> хотя могу путать с альтернейтом полным
<shenmue> нету. там он чуть позже в режиме эксперта предлагает скачат ь доп пакеты
<shenmue> среди них пппое
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> криво )
<Shelest> а ято за  alternate на серваке лежит? оно для кого?
 * Shelest подозревает что длля создателей фрибсд и сендмайла
<[Raiden]> для меня
<[Raiden]> )
<Shelest> ты тоже относишься к создателям сендмайла?
<[Raiden]> на самом деле гуи при установке пользы мало несёт
<[Raiden]> ncurses ифейса достаточно
<[Raiden]> и оно даже пошустрей
<shenmue> а в вб нкурсес тормозит страшно
<Shelest> простите где? в визуал бейсике?
<shenmue> виртуал бокс
 * black_ru получилось написать самый маленький двиг новостей
<shenmue> чую метод пахнет копипастой
<total__> добрый вечер
<Shelest> привет
<Shelest> а ты кто?
<total__> кто-нибудь проходил этот тест admin2011.ru , если да, то понравился?
<[Raiden]> ох
<[Raiden]> помнится кинули в чат тест, а в конце надо денег что бы результ получить.
<[Raiden]> С тех пор я такие линки не жму )
<total__> простой челябинский человек
<[Raiden]> Shelest: http://img12.nnm.ru/d/8/b/9/4/406e5b930e0a0eaa2d9af1001a8.jpg
<total__> конкурс, сам прошел, мне он понравился, кстати нынче вопросы сложнее чем в прошлом году
<alexzulu|2> аааа.... is74loc detected!!!
<Shelest> [Raiden]: Сурово
<gxoptg> привет. подскажите, в настройках Unity Plugin в компизе Fade on bfb and Slide отличается чем-то от просто Fade and Slide. просьба при ответе в начале указывать моё имя (использую NotifyOSD при обращениях ко мне)
<gxoptg> эй?
<alexzulu|2> внезапно...
<Shelest> gxoptg: тут все через консоль сидят. мы не знаем что такое Fade on bfb
<[Raiden]> )
<total__> кстати Конкурс проводится компанией «Айдеко» в сотрудничестве с журналом «Системный администратор», журналом Linux Format, цитатником bash.org.ru, порталом Linux.Org.Ru, сервисом SkyDNS и сайтом Pinguem.ru
<alexzulu|2> башорг попса
<Shelest> я фигею. "Вопрос 2  В каком известном современном сериале в одном из эпизодом снимался Стив Возняк "
<total__> ага
<Shelest> и это тест на администратора? я то думала там будет что то по  LDAP например
<total__> там еще про пингвинов есть
<total__> который символ linux
<Shelest> или про флаги при компиляции ядра.
<alexzulu|2> тукс чтоли
<total__> пор копиляцию там вроде не было
<Shelest> а тут фигня какая то.
<ApPelSin> тыц-тыц
<total__> *компляцию
<ApPelSin> вечер добрый)
<total__> *компиляцию
<Shelest> почему это он добрый?
<total__> добрый
<ApPelSin> ну я всегда на лучшее надеюсь)
<black_ru> ну что Peyote-то кто-ниубдь скомпилил?
<gxoptg> посоветуйте хорошую IDE под natty
<gxoptg> кроме нет бинс
<alexzulu|2> по описанию мого торвалдса тукс это наевшийся и отдыхающий пингвин.
<alexzulu|2> *самого
<black_ru> у кого будет желание покомпилить http://peyote.sourceforge.net/news.rus.html расскажите потом о впечатлениях от этого плеера
<alexzulu|2> gxoptg, vi
<gxoptg> alexzulu|2, а ещё?
<alexzulu|2> eclipse
<gxoptg> ещё?
<[Raiden]> kdevelop
<[Raiden]> )
<gxoptg> для юнити)
<gxoptg> не то)
<alexzulu|2> [Raiden], тоже ничего.
<alexzulu|2> для юнити!!! ты понял что спросил?
<Escsun> alexzulu|2, а причем тут юнити
<Shelest> я себя тупой чувствую. меня спрашивают какой я любоб чай -- горячий или сладкий "Какой метод передачи данных используется при маршрутизации пакетов от компьютеров с IPv4 адресацией в сети с адресацией IPv6?"
<Escsun> к IDE ?
<Shelest> я подозреваю что твет юникаст (за исключением дисковеров всяких которые лются броадкастом)
<Shelest> *шлются
<gxoptg> нет... а что я спросил? ну для гном, ладно...
<gxoptg> Escsun, что?
<Escsun> gxoptg, не играет роли)
<Areks|2> народ подскажите на сервере ubuntu есть 2 дистрибутива i386 и amd64 различия что один 32 другой 64 бита? amd просто приписка ничего не значит?
<gxoptg> Areks|2, 1
<Areks|2> gxoptg: ?
<[Raiden]> Areks|2: современная арихитектура64бит придумана амд , в дебиан\убунту просто называют вещи своими именами
<gxoptg> 1ый - 32 бита, 2ой - 64.
<Areks|2> [Raiden]: ну я всмысле на работоспособность не влияет )
<Areks|2> приписка amd
<Areks|2> какой лучше скачать?
<Areks|2> точнее 64 такой же стабильный и проблем нет с по?
<[Raiden]> ну, ты очень сложынй вопрос задал ) но если коротко то не влияет, на интелах можно использовать
<alexzulu[m]> Привязки к фирме производителю нет.
<[Raiden]> на самом деле 100% реализация только в и7 появилась, в коре2 нету 1 команды
<gxoptg> Areks|2, на 64 меньше ПО. Кроме того, читал в ][акере, что во всех 64 давний (2007 год) неисправленный баг с выполнением 32-битн. приложения
<gxoptg> но 64 обычно быстрее
<Areks|2> gxoptg: ну и оперативной памяти можно боьше поставить )
<gxoptg> отошел. пишите в приват
<Areks|2> в итоге все же лучше 86 как я понимаю
<gxoptg> Areks|2, ставь 86
<[Raiden]> 32бит софт пускается тут нормально, если есть соотв либы
<[Raiden]> я не сталкиваля с каким-то багом. Хотя верю что он был в 2007 году
<gxoptg> [Raiden], сейчас поищу статью
<[Raiden]> Если только не мне. Я кино смотрю
<Shelest> нет, люди очевино тупеют.
<Shelest> что можно ответить на вопрос:"К какому виду относится пингвин Tux?"
<total__> галапагоский вроде
<Shelest> если там нет варианта -- это рисованый маскот, вашу мать и относится он к виду рисованных пингвинов
<gxoptg> люди, насчет бага http://www.xakep.ru/post/55560/ - в начале (пункт 5)
<[Raiden]> а ну то уязвимость
<[Raiden]> а не баг запуска
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> его ещё как то заюзать надо
<[Raiden]> написать\получить жксплойт
<[Raiden]> другой источник
<[Raiden]> The IA32 system call emulation functionality in Linux kernel 2.4.x and 2.6.x before 2.6.22.7...
<gxoptg> [Raiden], ну я имел в виду "уязвимость".
<gxoptg> люди, кто учавствовал в konkurs.ubuntu.ru?
<total__> я
<mixbbk> :D
<gxoptg> а что написаль?
<gxoptg> *написали?
<[Raiden]> как я провел это лету
<[Raiden]> о
<[Raiden]> так, подумалось
<gxoptg> ))))))))))
<maxi__> а кто знает почему звук "заедает"? причем наличие графических эффектов сильно усугубляет такое положение?
<alexzulu[m]> На правах рекламы. Приезжайте к нам на день системного администратора
<example> видно мну?
<mixbbk> +
<example> всем привет
<mixbbk> ку
<gxoptg> привет
<total__> привет
<Coldsaw> привет
<example> дела у меня с таблицей разделов
<example> :)
<example> переносил с gparted с диска D на диск C 10 гигов и потерлась вся таблица
<example> сейчас сканирую всё с помощью testdisk
<example> всё находит. Линукс раздел восстановил. Загрузчик восстановил. Осталось 2 диска
<example> C и D. Но если задать им обоим logical, то невозможно записать такую таблицу. Т.е. они накладываются друг на друга
<example> посоветуйте, что можно сделать?
<[Raiden]> оживи какой-то один
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<[Raiden]> 10 гигов можно было и руками скопировать. зоздал бы раздел , потом скопировал бы просто всё
<[Raiden]> имхо
<example> пробовал
<example> сначала отделил
<example> потом добавлял
<example> главное последствие. А не то, что надо было делать :)
<example> вот думаю, можно ли как-то восстановить диск Д или создать новый и восстановить данные
<[Raiden]> а если записать 1 таблицу, вытащит очто надо с диска, а потом другую, что бы виделся другой? :)
<example> не совсем понял
<[Raiden]> ну, перекрывается же 2 диска
<example> да.
<example> в 1-ом венике, 2 диска
<[Raiden]> восстанови какой кажется важнее
<example> допустим С. Чтобы венду не переустанавливать
<[Raiden]> скопируй всё с него, а потом попробуй второй восстановить, даже если убьет предыдущий
<example> хм :)
<example> хорошая идея
<[Raiden]> или я незнаю
<example> спасибо. Сейчас попробую похимичить. Если что - скопирую данные
<example> Как дела?:) А то тыщу лет не появлялся тут ))
<[Raiden]> да живем потихоньку. Вопросы тольк осложнее стали, у кого гном, у кого юнити
<example> вот у меня сейчас на ноуте юнити. ИМХО стало и больше полезного пространства и интереснее интерфейс
<example> а всё то же самое, что и гном
<example> Primary разделы ставить на Linux и Windows системы. На все остальные диски Logical?
<example> а то я до сих пор не понимаю разницы)
<[Raiden]> виндовс лучше примари и лучше что бы винда на первом стояла. Линуксу всеравно какой раздел по типу и по счету.
<example> спрошу у гентушников. Может там камрады сталкивались
<example> удачи мне. Я в ребут)
<User206[web]> hi all guys
<delorian> как в wget указать в какой файл сохранять то что загружается?
<black_ru> -O,  --output-document=FILE    write documents to FILE.-
<delorian> спс
<black_ru> -o,  --output-file=FILE
<[Raiden]> Не надо путать -O с -o
<example> сетевой кабель от компа к дсл-модему не подойдёт же, чтобы  ПК-ПК подключить?
<User206[web]> Люди...вчера gparted дел ил диски, операция отменена была в итоге 70 роц проерка диска и все
<User206[web]> восстановление и пр не помогает,.куча цифр, потом проеверка файлов ВИНДы
<example> User206[web]: добро пожаловать в ряды ))
<User206[web]> один раз запустило..но с калечным гномом\
<User206[web]> Спасибо))
<example> я про ряды неудачников с gparted
<example> ))))
<User206[web]> Я вчера заходил..Химик посоветовал..с лив-усб попробовал, так как с  самой убунты не реал..итог на лицо)
<User206[web]> я понял))
<yurau> User206[web]: повод обновить ось
<User206[web]>  EASEUS Partition Master Professional with Linux bootable disk
<User206[web]> Ось 11.04
<example> так у тебя хоть что-то загружается ?
<yurau> смысл не в оси а в данных
<User206[web]> Вот  - может той прогой получится)  Загружается..один раз загрузилось все, только гном был серый, как будто настройки сбиты (он это и скзаал), потом /tmp не мог найти
<yurau> если данные на другом разделе то пофиг
<example> yurau: а ты testdisk пробовал когда-то?
<example> *когда-нить?
<User206[web]> а, конечно, ещё, когда с лив юсь подрубался, то gparted показывал что раздел с убунту частично заблочен (swap Linux). я поменял. ..в итоге операция 15 минут без успешно..потом отменил и вовсе..зря
<User206[web]> через утилиту дисковую првоерял - лабуду выдает, что дик Not Clean
<example> User206[web]: ну вот у тя по ходу тоже таблица разделов навернулась
<User206[web]> что делать то теперь)
<example> apt-get install testdisk
<User206[web]> и далее?
<yurau> example: нет не юзал
<User206[web]> там гуи есть или нет?
<example> там мажорный гуй
<example> сейчас линки дам
<[Raiden]> можете пользовать парагон хард диск менеджер или акронис диск сюит - для кройки хдд. Если эти программы вам будут более понятны
<User206[web]> давай) сейчас на убунту после этого пперейду)
<[Raiden]> а во время устанвоки линя только формат и маунт
<User206[web]> [Raiden] - это под чем?
<example> User206[web]: с англ. ок?
<[Raiden]> Это под винду или собственные лайвы
<User206[web]> example да
<User206[web]> )
<example> User206[web]: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<example> тут качаешь
<example> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_%D1%88%D0%B0%D0%B3_%D0%B7%D0%B0_%D1%88%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%BC
<example> тут читаешь
<[Raiden]> тестдиск в основном разделы восстанавливает
<[Raiden]> данные с них - нет
<example> ну здрасьте
<[Raiden]> если только photorec который в комплекте
<example> ещё как восстанавливает
<[Raiden]> ну мб
<example> да, только что тоже хотел написать  про photorec
<User206[web]> по поводу данных - останутся или нет?
<[Raiden]> откудаж мы знаем
<[Raiden]> данные нужные на какой фс?
<User206[web]> на ubunовской..забыл как зовут
<User206[web]> на винде все шикарно
<User206[web]> пашет, а убунту проблемка
<[Raiden]> если экст4 - фоторек , если нтфс - гет дата бэк например, под виндой или r-studio
<example> под линухой r-studio?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> под линуксом стремно что-то делать с нтфс
<[Raiden]> имхо
<XuMuK> и чо, химик типо теперь виноват?
<example> [Raiden]: вот у меня сейчас места 250 Гб. Вместо диска Д. Я сейчас создам раздел и могу восстановить данные?
<example> XuMuK: нахимичил
<XuMuK> кто ж отменяет операции над дисками?!!
<[Raiden]> Ну в теории да, если ты создаш тот же раздел, по тем же границам. И если его хот ькто-нить увидит
<example> блин.. Как бы восстановить всё О_о Голова кругом
<[Raiden]> я пару раз двигал нтфс гпартедом. Долго и нудно, но работает
<[Raiden]> как вы их порите - не зю )
<User206[web]> {Химик не виноват)
<[Raiden]> платные проги ощутимо быстрее работают, по крайней мере с ресайзом нтфс
<example> хотел партишн юзать. Так он под 7-кой тупить стал
<User206[web]> С НТФС все ок, сейчас нахаляву по акции запросил платную
<example> я подумал - горите вы в аду, есть gparted
<User206[web]> а что делать с gparted который долго ничего не делает
<yurau> User206[web]: молиться
<[Raiden]> example: партишен мейджик?
<[Raiden]> если да , то забудьте, есть программы нвоее
<[Raiden]> нов*
<[Raiden]> мейджик пожалуй страшнее гпартед - фиг знает что ждать о тпроги которая лет 6+ не развивается
<example> :(
<[Raiden]> paragon hard disk manager норм замена.
<[Raiden]> не под линукс )
<[Raiden]> хотя можно и без виндовс, если лайв откопать
<example> Надо по-другому вопрос поставить. Линукс гавно, потому что в нём нельзя восстановить толком раздел. Кто имеет возражения?)))))))
<[Raiden]> ну..
<[Raiden]> поздравляю с провсятлением. И желаю долгой и счастливой жизни с виндой
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> свя*
<trancecore> ping
<ubuntuhelp> trancecore, Fail!
<Coldsaw> све**
<[Raiden]> мб
<nexxxt> ку
<delorian> ку
<example> не
<example> эффект обычно другой. Да нееее...ты что!!! Тут есть...и пошли ответы и советы)
<User206[web]> testdisk скачал для винды - чего творить)
<example> ну или представьте, что я блондинка))
<delorian> example: сиди на венде?
<[Raiden]> разделы вообще опасно двигать. У меня ак-то раз свет моргнул
<User206[web]> у меня батарея если чего)
<[Raiden]> правда в моем случае ничего не потерялось, хватило правки типа раздела и chkdsk
<[Raiden]> 1 случай из десятков, но как бы вероятность есть )
<delorian> всем пока, пошел спать
<ivan2> Я твой gnome декстоп вращал! От фразы под столом.
<example> :)
<[Raiden]> google earth - вертел я вашу планету...
<example> delorian спросил что-то? О_о
<[Raiden]> сегодня на демотиваторе попалось
<example> или он утверждал
<example> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<example> о! inkvizitor68sl! Привет. Работал когда-нить с утилитой testdisk?
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем?
<inkvizitor68sl> диски - расходный материал
<inkvizitor68sl> "у нас осталось 100 террабайт свободного места, дайте нам сегодня новых полок на петабайт"
<inkvizitor68sl> глючит - выкидывай)
<example> переносил место с Д на С. Пофигачил таблицу разделов
<inkvizitor68sl> Д? С?
<inkvizitor68sl> что это?
<example> вендузятовские штучки)
<example> D
<example> C
<example> :)
<example> вспомни. должен помнить)))
<example> так вот. Восстановил линуксовый раздел. Своп, и осталось 2 диска
<trancecore> ммм... пчиму скорость при копировании файла может падать с 22мб\с до 1  ?
<example> trancecore: много мелких файлов
<inkvizitor68sl> example: Вы можете выбрать раздел (стрелками вверх-вниз) и нажать на клавишу P (английская “П”), что бы посмотреть список файлов, содержащихся на разделе (в том числе и на удаленном ранее разделе).
<inkvizitor68sl> Так же, можно добавлять разделы (A), менять их тип (T), удалять разделы(D) или загружать резервную копию таблицы разделов(L) если она была создана ранее.
<trancecore> iso =\
<example> inkvizitor68sl: так вот. Остались Д и С.
<example> они помечены как D - т.е. deleted
<example> если СТРЕЛКАМИ восстанавливать, то только можно один из них
<example> ибо они накладываются друг на друга
<example> т.е. выбирается допустим С как логический. А Д - deleted
<inkvizitor68sl> example: пробел нажми
<inkvizitor68sl> на одном из них
<example> хм.
<example> что это даст?
<inkvizitor68sl> посмотри
<example> нажал, тож самое что и стрелками
<example> если восстанавливать 2 раздела, то пишет structure bad
<inkvizitor68sl> ну значит бяда  )
<inkvizitor68sl> выбирай, какой нужнее
<example> ВОТ!
<example> выбрал допустим С
<example> как primary
<example> появляется моя структура и extended LBA
<[Raiden]> ну звучит нормально. Обычно 1 примари раздел, у вин юзеров
<example> inkvizitor68sl: расширенные - это неразмеченная область?
<[Raiden]> нет
<example> это понятно. Меня интересует. Что сделать с этой extended и как туда впиндюрить диск Д. Точнее его данные
<[Raiden]> в мбр можно 4 раздеза вбить или 3 + ещё 1 запись о разделах
<[Raiden]> вот последнее это экстендед
<[Raiden]> ты не помниш каким у тебя был д?
<example> эм
<example> осталось в fstab))
<example> ща гляну
<[Raiden]> Ну если цифра была 5 или больше то он был экстендед разделом
<[Raiden]> sda5 и dsit
<example> sda7
<[Raiden]> и выше
<[Raiden]> ух
<example> у меня много дисков
<example> С, Д, линуховый, /home, swap.
<[Raiden]> ну скорее всег орасширенный был.{jnz yt afrn
<[Raiden]> С, Д, линуховый, /home, swap. -5  , откуда 7 :)
<[Raiden]> а ну да, если предположит ьчто экстендед с 5 всегда начинаются
<[Raiden]> то норм
<example> ок. Допустим extended - что это объясняет или даёт нам?
<[Raiden]> ничего не дает, но если тестдиск спросит - лучше выбрать экст
<[Raiden]> .
<example> это как файловая система?
<example> или где выбрать?
<[Raiden]> нет
<example> тут R-studio посоветовали. Щас глянем. Что в ней вкусного
<[Raiden]> в общем то мой совет нескольк очасов назад [23:46:18] [inkvizitor68sl]выбирай, какой нужнее
<example> inkvizitor68sl: any ideas?
<Yoddha> Всем привет.
<example> [Raiden]: сложно сказать)
<example> всё важно
<example> я ж русский человек. Мне всё жалко выкидывать ))
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<example> Yoddha: привет
<Yoddha> Кто то может подсказать, как мне поменять разрешение монитора?
<example> O_o
<freenetwork> не подскажите x1200радеон на 9.04 норм дрова будут. или уже хорг не катит под дрова производителя
<inkvizitor68sl> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> freenetwork: в общем я имел в виду "выкинь эту карточку"
<freenetwork> бук)
<[Raiden]> freenetwork: пробуй , фиг знает.
<freenetwork> ((
<freenetwork> на 8.04 вроде все норм. но она не оч по оформлению и либы постоянно обновлять.
<[Raiden]> меняй на хороший бук или пусть там стоит что стоит, пока он не поломается.
<freenetwork> )
<freenetwork> бук еще то дерьмо)
<[Raiden]> ты можеш ьи 11.04 поставить,  соткрытым драйвером
<freenetwork> 10.04 и 11.04 ставил тормозит пзды
<freenetwork> хотя на 11 вообще не запустились иксы, но она тогда еще бета была. я их пилил но не вышло
<example> Боже! Кто запихнул в убунтухэлп совет с форума по Wow O_o
<freenetwork> )
<Yoddha> Есть кто-то, кто может рассказать выставить настройки монитора?
<Yoddha> На Ubuntu 11
<example> Yoddha: можешь xorg вручную редактировать
<example> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<[Raiden]> Yoddha: видеокарта какая?
<[Raiden]> Хотя линк неплохой , про xorg.conf и gtf описано
<Yoddha> NVidea
<[Raiden]> Yoddha: тогда стоит поставить закрытые дрова и там есть nvidia-settings
<Yoddha> Что значит закрытые дрова?
<[Raiden]> бывает правда что автодетект списка разрешений не проходит
<[Raiden]> набери sudo jockey-gtk
<Yoddha> Дрова я знаю. Именно закрытые что такое?
<[Raiden]> те которые без исходников, от самой нвидии
<[Raiden]> проприетарные (с)
<Escsun> и со скриптом внутри rm -rf /usr )
<NoOova> доброй ночи господа
<[Raiden]> да, спать пора
<NoOova> всмысле здравствуйте
<Yoddha> Запустил sudo jockey-gtk. Эти дрова я уже поставил.
<XuMuK> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Failed!
<shenmue> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Есть контакт.
<shenmue> круто
<mixbbk> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> mixbbk, Failed!
<Coldsaw> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Coldsaw, Понг понг понг...
<Coldsaw> -___-
<shenmue> ого. в секте появилось раздел спам
<shenmue> как удобно. не прошло и 4 лет
<abra> Как называется плагин для FF, который не прячет табы если их много?
<shenmue> а фф прячет табы если их много?
<abra> на появляются стрелки
<abra> ну*
<XuMuK> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Failed!
<abra> вот как на скрине http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0707/h_1310066252_97a6e802b3.png
<XuMuK[DHD]>  inkvizitor68sl чо то через знцешечку на телефоне вылетает частенько...
<inkvizitor68sl> все вопросы к мобильному провайдеру)
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня всё ок
<shenmue> inkvizitor68sl, все равно ты виноват =)
<XuMuK[DHD]> у меня с сетью все ок... мне кстати сосед по вдске сеня тоже жаловалсо, что притормаживало...
<XuMuK[DHD]> а ему как раз сеня надо было сайтпоказывать)))
<XuMuK[DHD]> заказчикам смысле)))  ыыы))  прям вовремя))
<XuMuK[DHD]> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK[DHD], Понг.
<inkvizitor68sl> знц на другом сервере
<XuMuK[DHD]> на прямую то не подвисает, значит не в телефоне дело...
<XuMuK[DHD]> в курсе, но в той же сети, судя по айпи
<inkvizitor68sl> ДЦ разные
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[DHD]: сети то у меня /29 все
<XuMuK[DHD]> да?
<inkvizitor68sl> или /28
<XuMuK[DHD]> ну тада хз
<XuMuK[DHD]> нее... бывает переодически, что он слишком "задумчивым" становицо...
<XuMuK[DHD]> это то факт...
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> буду смотреть, ок
<XuMuK[DHD]> но через какое то время оживает... видать кто то чо то или заливает или наооборот качает из "соседей"
<inkvizitor68sl> wa в это время не смотрел?
<XuMuK[DHD]> как то не... теперь ты сказал, как прогнецо след. раз - посмотрю))
<inkvizitor68sl> в top
<XuMuK[DHD]> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK[DHD], Ну понг, и что?
<XuMuK[DHD]> ок
<XuMuK[DHD]> inkvizitor68sl: вот так незаметно, за разговорами, я сходил за планом))
<XuMuK[DHD]> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> за планом... с мобилкой
<inkvizitor68sl> везет
<inkvizitor68sl> и не отобрали
<XuMuK[DHD]> чо у вас там все так жестко чтоль?))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну бывает)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, не, ну тут теоретически тоже может произойти, но на других точках) не где всего лишь планом банчат)) тем более их столько, что на всех засаду физически не получицо устроить)))*
<XuMuK> на других, я имею ввиду с более жестокими наркотиками)) но мне там делать нечего))
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> мануал по покупке наркоты в испании. убунту-ру
<inkvizitor68sl> правильно про нас рефераты по психологии пишут(
<XuMuK> гагага) кто это додумалсо?))
<shenmue> хм... не годный. я там не распрястранаю больше
<XuMuK> и резко меняя тему, гуглоплюс мне уже больше лицокниги нравицо)) а он ещё только бета))
<shenmue> чем это?
<baronos> тыва родина ганжубаса в россии O:-)
<XuMuK> интерфейс более "живой" и понятный, настройка уровней приватности, с андроидом классно интегрирован, да мнного чем)) и ещё сколько всего, чего я пока не знаю)))
<XuMuK> чуйская долина
<baronos> нее чуйка отдыхает от ручника тувинского да простят меня ГНК)
<XuMuK> ну у нас больше всего ценилась именно чуйка...
<XuMuK> а здесь то каких только сортов нет)))*
<XuMuK> только стоит соотвецтвенно :(
<baronos> ты с Казахстана?
<shenmue> нет
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-09
<Thunder7> Народ! Кто может подсказать? Свежеустановленная Убунта 10.10 после первого обновления потеряла свой раздел и не грузится? В grub старое ядро (до обновления) работает, новое - нет.
<Thunder7> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic - грузится, Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-30-generic - нет
<shenmue> Thunder7 а при чем тут раздел?
<shenmue> со старого ядра запургень новое да переставь. а еще лучше зен кернел поставь
<sharikoff> гугл инвайты разрешил http://itmages.ru/image/view/227655/d2900882
<sharikoff> кому?
<shenmue> а ты сколько раздал?
<shenmue> вроде там 30 штук на одну морду лица положенно
<sharikoff> тока встал
<sharikoff> и увидел
<[Raiden]> может мне подкинете? Что бы было
<sharikoff> мыло в приват гугловское
<shenmue> да это уже сутки как вроде
<shenmue> у мну там уж 1000 с гаком человеков. кто такие непонятно
<sharikoff> [Raiden]: смотри отослал
<[Raiden]> спс
<[Raiden]> сработало
<shenmue> ждем первых спамеров
<sig_wall> там есть коллективные видеоконференции ;)
<sig_wall> плагин только ндао ставить для линукса
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> хм... согласно одному сайту в англоязычных журналах описание к любой игре начинается со слов it works
<sig_wall> ы http://pix.am/dhm8.gif
<[Raiden]> о, как раз искал эту гифку и не мог найти
<sig_wall> https://plus.google.com/104560124403688998123
<sig_wall> Mark находится в кругах 77807 чел.
<sig_wall> это шутка такая? :)
<Coldsaw> о_О
<Coldsaw> Подписчиков пользователя Mark: 3008
<[Raiden]> для невидевших http://www.newsru.com/world/08jul2011/atl.html
<[Raiden]> кде 4.6.5 появился в ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<shenmue> кроме рутрекера трекер без надзора 1ц и прочих есть у кого на примете?
<[Raiden]> незнаю на руборде может или nnm-club
<shenmue> пипец сайтов шапок на другие шапки. один в один тока задний фон меняется
<skai> sharikoff: дык еще вера разрешил
<fx_> hi all
<baronos> all sleep) hi)
<fx_> как в 11,04 сбросить пароль ? =(
<rapidsp> зайти в рекавери мод
<fx_> rapidsp: угу
<fx_> зашел
<fx_> там менюшка
<rapidsp> самое последнее выбери
<fx_> примерн из 10 опций
<fx_> самое последнее heen
<fx_> root
<rapidsp> ага
<fx_> и он требует логин и пароль
<rapidsp> и потом passwd <user>
<rapidsp> как это
<fx_> вот так это
<fx_> хотя
<fx_> у меня не чистая бубунта
<fx_> может это происки linux mint
<rapidsp> может ты руту пароль задавал
<fx_> 100% нет
<fx_> он там спрашивает и логин и пароль
<rapidsp> попробуй другие пункты
<fx_> пробовал
<rapidsp> там вроде бы еще один рутовый должен быть
<fx_> ага
<fx_> там тож самое
<rapidsp> чудеса
<fx_> ога
<fx_> ща попробую есчо раз
<baronos> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<rapidsp> лайвсиди и как то через CHROOT наверное можно
<SAPetrovich> всем привет...задача собирать статистику с windows хостов в cacti...есть кто имел опят настройки
<fx_> я вернулся
<GorDAn> Привет всем!
<fx_> give root password for maintenance or type control-d to continue linux mint
<fx_> give root password for maintenance or type control-d to continue
<fx_> вернее так вот пишет
<Coldsaw> ну а что мешает ввести пароль рута?
<fx_> незнание пароляяя))
<sig_wall> можно с лайвсиди бутнуться, примонтировать / в /mnt и сделать sudo chroot а затем passwd
<Henoxek> пустой пароль не подходит?
<skai> Coldsaw: цеж не его комп. взламывать пытается:)
<GorDAn> В Win7 есть фича - нажимаешь клавишу Win выскакивает окно поиска, вводишь первые буквы приложения например
<GorDAn> word и в меню пуск отбираются только те приложения которые начинаются с word. Есть что-то подобное в Ubuntu (шел Gnome)?
<Coldsaw> при загрузке системы нажми E, выбери строку параметров ядра, выбери параметр single
<skai> GorDAn: начиная в gnome do заканчивая synapse
<sig_wall> в кубунте по alt-f2 :)
<skai> sig_wall: в гноме тож
<skai> sig_wall: но синапс круче
<rapidsp> GorDAn: если гном шелл, то кнопка супер и пишешь строку - все
<skai> rapidsp: кстати да
<Coldsaw> потом root выбрать надо, там командная строка
<skai> там же тож тако вклбчили
<Coldsaw> и там passwd root
<GorDAn> Alt-F2 то, что надо! Спасибо большое  [:-}
<GorDAn> А что за кнопка супер?
<rapidsp> win
<skai> rapidsp: точно.для хомячков это кнопка "эмболемка виндовс" :) я уж отвык давно
<Coldsaw> это свастика
<rapidsp> флажок :)
<skai> а у мну на клаве был пингвинчик
<rapidsp> крутой... :)
<skai> пингвин по кличке смокинг:)
<GorDAn> Не реагирует.
<rapidsp> видимо не гном-шелл
<total__> добрый день
<Coldsaw> доброе утро
<total__> есть кто зарегистрировался в google+
<total__> ?
<GorDAn> rapidsp: Точно Gnome
<skai> много кто
<skai> нас там тысячи
<rapidsp> и имя им легион+ :)
<sig_wall> rapidsp: круг "Легион" скорее :)
<total__> а можно кого-нибудь попросить выслать мне приглашение?, плиз
<rapidsp> меня там нет
<total__> skai плиз
<total__> skai help please
<skai> !ask | total__
<ubuntuhelp> total__: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai> total__: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=159567.0
<skai> total__: давно бы зашел
<skai> total__: и на лоре подобные темы есть
<total__> спс
<skai> http://ithappens.ru/story/6682
<skai> блин.последняя фраза хороша.я вот не понима логики тех, кто способен найти подобные глюки.чем думать надо, чтобы так нажать
<baronos> :-D
<Coldsaw> да уж :D
<sig_wall> :)
<bbernard> хай, на впс по дефалту только root юзер, создал нового юзера но переключиться на него не могу, как и залогиниться с ним сразу после логина обрываеться соединение
<Henoxek> проверь AllowUsers в sshd_config
<bbernard> Henoxek: нету у меня такой директивы
<bbernard> http://pastie.org/2186620
<Henoxek> ок, теперь далее. У юзера задан правильный шелл и есть хом-дира?
<bbernard> угу
<bbernard> через adduser делал
<Henoxek> а переключиться как не получается? по sudo -u username -i ?
<bbernard> я делал su username
<bbernard> не переключало
<Henoxek> значит не в ssh проблема)
<Henoxek> cat /etc/passwd | grep username
<bbernard> печально
<bbernard> есть там запись
<bbernard> аа
<bbernard> это ок ? git:x:110:114:Git,,,:/home/git:/bin/false
<Henoxek> нет
<Henoxek> /bin/false это фейк шелл
<Henoxek> который не даст зайти
<Henoxek> надо поменять через chsh
<Henoxek> sudo chsh -s /bin/bash username
<Henoxek> а хотя стоп
<Henoxek> это юзер для gitosis?
<bbernard> ugu
<Henoxek> он создается как --system
<bbernard> да
<Henoxek> и ему не надо входить
<Henoxek> вобщем этот акк не для входа в шелл, а для аутентификации и доступа к git
<Henoxek> git clone git@server:repo.git вот так примерно работает
<bbernard> а когда я пуш делаю если через ссш
<Henoxek> далее там уже gitosis по gitosis-admin сверяет права доступа и ключи
<Henoxek> уже есть репозиторий локальный?
<bbernard> да
<Henoxek> если да, git remote add git@server.com:path/to/repo.git
<Henoxek> алсо тебе надо отредактировать репозиторий gitosis-admin.git, а именно: добавить в keydir свой публичный ключ и прописать права на репозитории в gitosis.conf
<bbernard> я немного по другому делаю
<Henoxek> *remote add origin мну пропустил название для remote )
<bbernard> я понимаю как ты делаеш, но я просто обично на серваке создаю изера git в его home храню bare репы
<Henoxek> ну можно и так
<bbernard> и пуш делаю через ssh git@host:/home/git/repo.git
<bbernard> ну вопщем твой вариант круче
<bbernard> наверно
<bbernard> но суть не в этом
<bbernard> :)
<Henoxek> ну он позволяет несколько юзеров для git разрешить
<Henoxek> а если просто git пользователя использовать, то надо ему наверное твой публичный ключ положить в файл /home/git/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Henoxek> тогда gitosis вроде как не нужен
<bbernard> спасибо тебе за грамотный и быстрый ответ
<bbernard> всё ок сейчас
<bbernard> странно что шел не создался
<bbernard> лоханулся в общем :)
<Henoxek> говорят, что меркуриал круче
<bbernard> да меня и svn устраивал
<bbernard> тенденции
<bbernard> :)
<Henoxek> svn неудобен при активной разработке
<Henoxek> а вот для поддержки разных ветвей ПО пойдет
<Henoxek> некоторые вкладывают git-репозитории в svn
<bbernard> активная разработка в твоём понимании это как
<Henoxek> ну фичи по идее разрабатываются в отдельной ветке, активная разработка подразумевает что происходит достаточно много слияний
<bbernard> а в этом плане
<Henoxek> алсо git децентрализован, что позволяет практически любому создать ветку а потом сделать diff с главной и выслать патч
<bbernard> ну вот с git провлем не было в этом плане согласен, также мне нравиться что есть hook'i незнаю есть ли они в svn
<bbernard> сейчас как раз пишу hook что-бы в post-receive запускался codesniffer
<Henoxek> вроде должны быть
<Henoxek> по крайней мере через них проще всего continuous integration сделать
<bbernard> видил http://cruisecontrol.sourceforge.net/
<bbernard> ?
<User033[web]> как установить 32 битный деб пакет в 64 битной кубунте?
<Henoxek> multilib
<bbernard> ладненько мне за выходный надо кучу тестов написать, спасибо за помощь, Henoxek
<Henoxek> junior?
<User033[web]> multilib это программа или чё? Ответьте чайнику пожалуйста.
<bbernard> не для себя
<bbernard> на worke вообще unittestov нету
<bbernard> там всё ещё кипитят
<Henoxek> а язык какой? java?
<Henoxek> User033[web] http://www.ubuntu.sumy.ua/2010/08/32-64-ubuntu-debian.html
<bbernard> нее web
<bbernard> php,python
<Henoxek> python тру, мне django нравится
<Henoxek> а php ужас =(
<bbernard> всё от программиста зависит
<Henoxek> ну php он на коленке стряпался
<bbernard> везде говнокод можно сделать
<Henoxek> изначально он был personal home page, но потом у автора ЧСВ взлетело)
<bbernard> это уже история
<Henoxek> ну объективнее код на питоне легче читать и понимать
<Henoxek> за счет отсутствия кучи $ и { } как минимум, и за счет стандартных сниппетов для решения однотипных задач
<Henoxek> и ООП сильнее, в пхп это просто смех
<Henoxek> хотя ладно, это же оффтоп )
<bbernard> в python oop сильнеe ?
<bbernard> чем же ?
<delorian> all q
<Henoxek> bbernard субъективно; конкретно в питоне мне нравится документирование прямо в коде методов ну и более согласованные между собой библиотеки. Ну и сообщество разрабов на питоне как-то более приятно и продвинуто (опять же субъективно, плюс средняя оценка)
<User284[web]> hi all. посде recovery node (когда после гапртед2, что то случилось) выдает генеральную ошиьку при монтировании и далее консооль
<skai> User284[web]: сочувствую
<User284[web]> совсем 8опа?)
<Yoddha> Кто знает, как ник зарегистрировать? Пишу /msg ubuntuhelp Yoddha, отвечает, что "В моей энциклопедии этого нет". Команду help, тоже не знаю как вызвать.
<Coldsaw>  ./msg ubuntuhelp !help
<Henoxek> никсерву пиши
<Henoxek> /ns help register
<chelaxe> ку
<User284[web]> hi all. посде recovery node (когда после гапртед2, что то случилось) выдает генеральную ошиьку при монтировании и далее консооль
<yurau> User284[web]: это вчерашняя проблема?
<User284[web]> lfff
<User284[web]>  lggg
<User284[web]>  да
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl:
<User284[web]> ночью рековери мод был
<NoOova> ку ты тут?
<NoOova> Народ помогите разобраться с виртуализацией?
<skai> NoOova: тебя сразу послать, или сам догадаешься про аск
<NoOova> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<NoOova> дайте ссыль на статью какую новую почитать про KVM
<skai> debian.pro же
<NoOova> дак да же
<NoOova> дак там старое же
<skai> http://debian.pro/?s=kvm
<skai> оно все равно актуально
<NoOova> мне инк говорил что есть чтото новее
<User284[web]> люди, если поверх убунты поврежденной, поставлю убубнту ещё раз..изменится что?
<Henoxek> что значит "поврежденной"?
<Henoxek> с убунту все в порядке)
<User284[web]> Файловая система
<User284[web]> полетела
<Henoxek> ну хз, все зависит от того, какие именно разделы полетели
<Henoxek> и какая разбивка
<User284[web]> хрен его знает, выдает при монтировании GENERAL ERROR
<User284[web]> и консоль
<User284[web]> после рековери мод
<User284[web]> думаю или отформатить..или сверху попробовать
<User284[web]> как будет кто - ответьте)
<fx_> 11
<fx_> z dthyekcz
<fx_> я вернулся
<sig_wall> поздравляем
<fx_> спасибо
<fx_> так и не вспомнил пароль =(
<Escsun> от чего?)
<fx_> от юзера убунты
<sig_wall> livecd спасет тебя
<NoOova> как тут ктото умный сказал, никакого лайвсиди не надо всё через груб делается
<rapidsp>  приложи к себе утюг и вспомнишь пароль :))
<NoOova> rw init=/bin/bash
<fx_> rapidsp: спасибо уже иголки под ногти сую
<fx_> NoOova: пароль от рута тоже каким то чудом установлен
<rapidsp> ну наконецто здравый траблшутинг :)
<fx_> тихо чтото на канале
<baronos> fx_: пробовал как тут   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword  ???
<sig_wall> NoOova: это тоже зависит от настроения initrd :)
<baronos> там есть видео как через лайф ресет делать
<fx_> baronos:  	fx_: NoOova: пароль от рута тоже каким то чудом установлен
<fx_> baronos: а не, не смотрел
<baronos> попробуй, я щас в виртуалке попробую тоже пароль сменить
<NoOova> fx_ он както генерится случайно
<sig_wall> он по умолчанию вообще залочен
<fx_> NoOova: sig_wall и как его разлочиь?
<fx_> блин еще гребанный провайдер, исходящей скорости вообще
<copyerfiled> всем привет. люди добрые скажите как расшарить принтер для сети?
<Henoxek> linux only?
<Henoxek> cups тогда
<copyerfiled> вобщем принтер на ubuntu севере а его нада открыть для виндовс и линукс машин как это сделать?
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: поясни мне, что мешает капсом шарить принтеры винде?
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: CUPS
<Henoxek> ничего наверное
<copyerfiled> спасибо попробую, а почему через самбу неполучается?
<Henoxek> должно получатьяс
<Henoxek> может это нехороший тон давать ссылку на вики, но все же http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_UNIX_Printing_System#CUPS_.D0.B8_Microsoft_Windows
<copyerfiled> тогда вопрос таков, как мне добраться до cups? он у меня установлен
<Henoxek> пробуй http://localhost:631
<copyerfiled> спасибо добрался
<copyerfiled> Henoxek а как теперь открыть его? там столько мануалов мне точно неделю надо чтоб я сам разобрался
<inkvizitor68sl> да щит.
<inkvizitor68sl> там же вебморда
<inkvizitor68sl> понятная.
<inkvizitor68sl> а в винде потом добавляй принтер ipp://host:631/printers/printer_name
<inkvizitor68sl> а через у тебя не получается, потому что руки кривые
<Henoxek> а службу надо там ставить?
<Henoxek> "Службы печати для UNIX"
<Henoxek> или этот, unix support tools
<inkvizitor68sl> там в [printers] нужно все no на yes запустить. И заработает.
<inkvizitor68sl> в /etc/samba/smbd.conf, или как он у вас там.
<copyerfiled> всем спасибо сделал через CUPS в самбе решил не делать пишут что винда начнет дрова с сервера тянуть для себя которых нет, вобщем лишние заморочки
<unreturned> Ребята, всем привет, кто-нить может мне объяснить разницу в python между import os: print os.sys.argv[] и import sys: print sys.argv[]
<Henoxek> unreturned в документации по модулю os нет ни слова про sys
<Henoxek> вы что-то путаете)
<Henoxek> http://docs.python.org/library/os.html#
<unreturned> Henoxek: ды, я в документации тоже почему то не вижу этого
<unreturned> но!
<unreturned> у мну работает и тот и тот вариант
<unreturned> версия питона 2.6.5
<unreturned> может это просто в новых версиях питона убрали?
<unreturned> Henoxek: не можешь помочь?
<Henoxek> нет под рукой интерпретатора, чтобы проверить
<Henoxek> тут есть канал #python там наверняка есть кому ответить)
<unreturned> да я там тоже спрашиваю, но люди в шоке, как же я так использую модуль os)))
<Henoxek> http://codepad.org/fYg5G1kI
<Henoxek> тут вообще ругается
<unreturned> Хотя и не я один такой, вот гашел пример кода, где есть os.sys)) http://code.google.com/p/libdasm/source/browse/trunk/pydasm/das.py?r=2
<Henoxek> на []
<unreturned> http://codepad.org/DjmR6hF6 ну вот нормально оформленный работает))
<Henoxek> гм, реально работает
<Henoxek> выходит undocumented feature )
<unreturned> странно, очень странно
<Henoxek> надо писать в mailing lists
<Henoxek> там точно ответят)
<Henoxek> потому что там разработчики, а они уж должны знать
<Henoxek> нагуглил крутой ресурс: http://kernelnewbies.org/Documents
<XuMuK[DHD]> q
<undead> всем привет
<undead> настроил я сквид по инструкции как здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=61887.0
<undead> все хорошо все работает, кроме сайта который крутился на этом серваке
<undead> он доступен только если прописать проксю, без прокси не доступен становится, подскажите как исправить
<undead> Тут ктонибудь есть?
<_Ron_> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<undead> )))
<baronos> какая есть замена входа в систему, gdm вроде стандартный а альтернативный какой есть?
<skai> тысячи их
<skai> гдм далеко не стандарт в мире
<shenmue> slim lxdm или вообще без dm
<shenmue> прописать стартикс и автологин
<skai> shenmue: а кдм за что забыл?
<skai> или лайтдм?
<shenmue> ну вот такой я негодяй. ничего с  собой не могу поделать
<givqer> Всем привет, есть добрая душа кто объяснит на пальцах про iptables?
<_Ron_> спроси у man
<givqer> перечитал куча доков, так и не понял ничерта(
<_Ron_> тогда юзай гуевое управление iptables
<_Ron_> agenti например
<Henoxek> а чего там объяснять
<Henoxek> iptables это как рычаг управления netfilter'ом
<skai> givqer: man iptables
<givqer> мне бы хоть на пальцах объяснить таблицу прохождения пакетов по http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/iptables/#HOWTOREAD
<givqer> ок
<givqer> ну хоть попытался xD
<Henoxek> ну какая именно таблица интересует? nat, filter, mangle?
<givqer> 2 _Ron_ нету gui, тупо интим в консоле)
<givqer> Henoxek, ситуевина такая, нужно сделать шлюз для локалки из 10 машин, в которой имеется win2003 AD,DNS. для юзеров нужен доступ в локалку (ну или хотябы до удаленной 1С через VPN туннель.
<Henoxek> так это же на уровне маршрутизации решается)
<Henoxek> из локалки в локалку nat не нужен
<givqer> с NAT таблицей я думаю там все понятно,  там только маскарад и проброс портов, вопрос стоит в том, как именно пакеты ходят по таблицам в 3 разных случаях, из локалки в мир, из локального приложения на шлюзе, и из мирав локалку
<Henoxek> так что и iptables тоже, если только не настраивать фильтрацию
<Henoxek> ну цепочка forward это вообще транзитный трафик
<Henoxek> а локальные это input/output
<givqer> http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/opensuse_guides/opensuse11.1_reference_guide/graphics/fire_tables.png
<Henoxek> а
<givqer> не могу понять, после первого роутинга что попадает на INPUT (mangle,filter) -> все что адресовано на роутер?
<Henoxek> input это да, все что непосредственно любому локальному адресу
<givqer> а что тогда на форвард?
<Henoxek> forward это транзит
<givqer> куда?
<Henoxek> между сетями
<Henoxek> ну маршрутизируемый пакет же
<givqer> сразу извиняюсь, я просто newbie
<Henoxek> вобщем в транзитном ни один из адресов роутера не фигурирует в полях destination и source
<Henoxek> а определять откуда и куда, можно по интерфейсу (-i, -o), либо по адресу -s IP_источника -d IP_назначения
<Henoxek> алсо там можно указывать подсеть, т.е. Network/Mask
<givqer> тобишь все подсетки который выдаст мне VPN сервер главного филиала я фильтровать буду черех Forward
<Henoxek> vpn-туннель рассматривается как интерфейс
<Henoxek> так что по идее да
<givqer> тобишь , если с клиентской машины мне нужно попасть в удаленную сетку, то выглядеть буедт примерно так : iptables -t FORWARD -A -s 10.10.10.0/24 -d 20.20.20.0/24 -j accept
<Henoxek> а какой дефолтный режим? драконовский?
<givqer> дефолт хочу запретить все
<Henoxek> (политика по умолчанию для filter)
<givqer> nj,bim hfp[htityj njkmrj nj xnj erfpfyj
<Henoxek> а ну ок, ну еще обратный путь тогда добавить
<givqer> ага.
<Henoxek> можно виртуалку сделать и там экспериментировать безболезненно
<givqer> я так и делаю)
<givqer> просто вкурить не могу. Как из таблицы в таблицу прыгают (в готовых конфигах)
<givqer> я так понимаю что все пакеты который приходят на роутер, идут так mangle PREROUTING, NAT prer -> nat filter input->nat out->filter-out>
<Henoxek> ну на картинке по ссылке же все понятно)
<givqer> я туговат
<givqer> походу )
<Henoxek> в прямоугольниках первого уровня названия цепочек
<Henoxek> а в прямоугольниках второго уровня - названия таблиц
<givqer> а из локалки в мир такаяже таблица?
<Henoxek> routing - принятие решения о маршрутизации
<Henoxek> что такое мир?
<givqer> тобишь ьаблицой роутинга?
<Henoxek> инет?
<givqer> да
<Henoxek> ну если nat, то да, транзит
<givqer> я оперируюб простыми понятиями) мне так легче)
<Henoxek> впн-интерфейсы на роутере поднимаются или нет?
<givqer> да
<givqer> tun
<givqer> поднимается 1 интерфейс, через него мне пушат таблицы маршрутов подсетей
<givqer> не легче мне сделать политику OUTPUT accept
<givqer> &
<givqer> ?
<d1man40> привет
<Henoxek> output будет применяться к пакетам, посылаемым от приложений шлюза
<Henoxek> а не к пакетам, приходящим с другой сетевой карточки
<Henoxek> и что значит пушат? это термин либо стека, либо систем контроля версий)
<givqer> :) openvpn выдает маршруты (в логах инструкция PUSH) ^)
<d1man40> хм
<shenmue> пуш ту тэмпл пуш ту темпл
<Henoxek> а
<givqer> fbs вспомнился?
<Henoxek> ну в любом случае таблицы маршрутов это информация для маршрутизации
<givqer> добрый старикашка)
<givqer> тобишь идент в цепочку FORWARD?
<Henoxek> и транзитные пакеты все равно идут через forward, input/output от локальных приложений роутера
<givqer> вообщем приблизительнго понял: днс роутера создает пакеты и фильтруются они в input/output, DNS Active directory обращается к роутеру и фильтруются пакеты через FORWARD, все остальные сервисы внутри локальной сети будут идти через FORWARD цепочку
<Henoxek> стоп. роутер один на две сети?
<Henoxek> кстати, не проще ли просто поднять туннель между роутерами подсетей и просто включить ip_forward ?
<Henoxek> ну и плюс прописать маршруты до подсетей
<Henoxek> или каждому нужен свой ip-адрес в сети?
<givqer> ситуация: у нас филиал, нужно сделать роутер для нашей сетки, на нем openvpn client,............
<givqer> уух... та неть, вообщемто, просто налажено доверие между домиками, можно увидеть тачкуи удаленных сетей
<givqer> я в хлам запутался)
<givqer> на одном роутере и инет, и vpn,
<Henoxek> http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/openswan_tunnel.txt.html
<givqer> у меня своя подсеть
<givqer> ну вообщем)
<givqer> кое как понял... пойду тестить, Спасибо огромное за помощь!!!!
<givqer> <Henoxek> :beer:
<givqer> xD
<Henoxek> у меня нет смайлов
<givqer> у меня тоже )
<givqer> Вообщем Спасибо тебе:)
<Henoxek> так не за что ведь
<maksim> всем привет
<maksim> как запустить cron?
<shenmue> крон старт?
<sharikoff> :)
<Nataniel> здравствуйте
<maksim> cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 931: Resource temporarily unavailable
<sharikoff> Убей пил
<sharikoff> Перезапусти
<maksim> Как так убить?
<sharikoff> *пид
<Escsun> maksim, use kill)
<Nataniel> есть у меня проблема некоторая. в убунту я нуб, но поставить осилил. теперь вот возникла необходимость обновить мне биос. как это сделать?
<sharikoff> Удали файл
<undead> всем привет
<undead> настроил я сквид по инструкции как здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=61887.0
<undead> все хорошо все работает, кроме сайта который крутился на этом серваке
<undead> он доступен только если прописать проксю, без прокси не доступен становится, подскажите как исправить
<undead> и еще как глянуть сколько процентов закешировано
<shenmue> !bios
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bios'
<sharikoff> В браузере поставь не использовать прокси для локальных адресов
<Nataniel> !bios
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bios'
<Nataniel> ahem...
<Nataniel> проблема в том, что биос тут несколько странный
<Henoxek> Nataniel как связана убунту и обновление биоса?
<Nataniel> там exe и bat
<Henoxek> ведь это обновление вроде как осуществляется до загрузки ОС
<Henoxek> по крайней мере можно так осуществлять
<Nataniel> ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_5315/vista/Bios/v1.43.zip
<Nataniel> буду очень признателен, если скажете КАК?
<sharikoff> Походу прошивальщик из под Ос работает у него
<Nataniel> что мне делать? Т_Т
<Nataniel> мне тут уже rm -rf предложили :(
<sharikoff> Выхода 2
<sharikoff> Не шить биос
<sharikoff> Ставить винду и шить родной прогой
<sharikoff> Остальное на твой страх и риск
<Nataniel> вот дерьмо...
<Escsun> с биосом не шутят
<Nataniel> просто такая ситуация. есто ноутбук. на нём убунту. вентилятор не крутится. починить можно с помощью свежего биоса или некоего acer_fancontrol
<sharikoff> Это жизнь..
<undead> а как бы сделать так чтобы разрулить эту проблемму на проксе
<Nataniel> так, а если я найду liveusb винду, то получится?
<sharikoff> undead: а как не открывается? По имени?
<sharikoff> Нет скорее всего
<sharikoff> Ну я бы не рискнул
<Nataniel> блин, и что делать? сносить убунту и ставить семёрку чтоли?
<undead> он открывается только если в браузере прописываеш проксю и авторизацию проходишь
<sharikoff> А прога под что?
<undead> не открывается не по DNS yb nfr
<undead> нафиг те винда?
<sharikoff> undead: впиши ацл до авторизации на локальный сайт
<sharikoff> И пропиши в сквиде днсы
<Nataniel> undead, а как ещё тогда?
<sharikoff> Да никак
<sharikoff> Успокойся :)
<Nataniel> хотя я тут увидел 1. DOS flash: Please kindly unzip the <ICL50143A.zip> under windows mode and do system reboot to boot to pure Dos mode. Then, clcik "IF50.bat" batch file to update bios under pure Dos mode.
<Nataniel> тогда такой вопрос - как мне сделать этот самый pure dos mode?
<sharikoff> Хочешь чтоб сработало делай как в доках официальных написано
<undead> днс прописаны, ша асл запишу
<sharikoff> Это сеанс мс дос в винде
<sharikoff> :)
<undead> о подскажите еще как глянуть сколько кешированно
<sharikoff> Статус посмотри
<Nataniel> "do system reboot to boot to pure Dos mode" тут что-то про винду не упоминается совсем
<sharikoff> Ну с дискетки дос загрузи емае
<undead> sharikoff: я со сквидом на вы можно немного по подробнее, плиз
<Nataniel> как заиметь дос на дискетке? ^,,,^
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> я ынужден перейти за комп
<undead> скачай ораз загрузочной дискетки какойнить 98 винды
<undead> там те и дос будет
<maksim> чегото я сделал неправильно неидет у меня cron
<sharikoff> undead: я щас свой конф покажу
<sharikoff> поможет?
<undead> думаю да
<undead> )
<sharikoff> ок
<maksim> crontab -e
<maksim> crontab: installing new crontab
<maksim> rm /var/run/crond.pid cron start
<sharikoff> undead: http://paste.pro/2108111
<sharikoff> maksim: тв грохнул крон пид?
<maksim> в crontab прописал */1 * * * * cat - % another minute has passed
<maksim> удалил rm /var/run/crond.pid
<undead> sharikoff: мое вам мерси
<undead> будем разбиратся
<sharikoff> теперь перезапусти
<sharikoff>  /etc/init.d/cron restart
<skull> привет народ. помогите пожалуйста. у меня стоит linux mint последняя. как отключить все пароли\root\sudo и прочую хрень? только не говорите что это обязательно нужно и что я нуб.
<sharikoff> acl noauth dstdomain "/usr/local/etc/squid/spiski/allow_all.txt"
<sharikoff> http_access allow all noauth
<sharikoff> undead: вот эти 2 строчки
<sharikoff> на этот список пускает без авторизации
<sharikoff> так как оно прописано до auth param
<sharikoff> skull: отредактируй /etc/shadow
<sharikoff> =)
<skull> можешь сказать как именно?
<skull> я линуксом вообще пользуюсь пару дней. На даче, потому что винда умерла а диска нету ;)
<shenmue> под рутом нанайкой
<sharikoff> там такие есть буквы типа lskdjksdfkksdf==
<sharikoff> вот вытри их
<sharikoff> тока никому не говори что это я тебе посоветовал
<sharikoff> =)
<maksim> гыу лшдд скщтюзшв
<maksim> несуда
<sharikoff> !pm>skull
<ubuntuhelp> skull, please see my private message
<maksim> чегото всеровно неполучается c cron или нетак написано у меня в crontab незнаю я
<maksim> root@ubuntu:/home/maksim/cr# crontab -l
<maksim> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<maksim> # */1 * * * * /home/maksim/cr/test
<maksim> */1 * * * * cat - % another minute has passed
<sharikoff> @voice  maksim
<maksim> как я понимаю каждую 1 минуту должно сообщение вводится
<sharikoff> Открывай гугл и читай
<maksim> да я в нем уже был
<sharikoff> Плохо был
<sharikoff> Не до полного просветления
<skai> зеееемляяя в элюминаторе...зеееемляяя в элюминаторе...зеееемляяя в элюминатор виднаааааааа.....
<sharikoff> skai: ты чо?
<sharikoff> Выпимши?
<skai> неа
<skai> просто разбавляю ваш мрачнизм
<sharikoff> Аа
<Nataniel> а я таки обновил биос
<Nataniel> кекеке
<shenmue> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<skai> кеды ацтой!
<shenmue> сандали летом лучше
<skai> http://www.linux.com/news/friday-funnies/episode/design-unity?format=image&thumbnail=large
<_Ron_> =)
<skai> чет тишина неестественная
<NoOova_> Народ под линь есть какаяф среда типа VS?
<NoOova_> или просто редактор потом в компилятор потом в какойто отладчик
<NoOova_> слышал про QT Developer
<_Ron_> Code Blocks
<_Ron_> Eclipse
<_Ron_> IntelliJidea
<NoOova_> наподобие Visoal studio
<NoOova_> и если можно встроенный отладчик
<_Ron_> для какого языка тебе надо?
<NoOova_> c++
<NoOova_> для пехапе я комод иде юзаю
<_Ron_> Code Blocks и Eclipse смотри
<NoOova_> Эклипс мне ненравится он тормох
<NoOova_> а чем окошечки можно порисовать?
<skai> NoOova_: ты решил потролить?
<_Ron_> ничем
<_Ron_> glade если gtk
<NoOova_> skai: чтото нетак?
<_Ron_> в линуксе окошечки надо в коде рисовать, это тебе не Visual C++
<NoOova_> skai: вообще нет, у мя щас на коленях страус лежит и в консоли хеловорлд написан так что у меня вполне серьёзные намерения :-D
<sig_wall> _Ron_: да ну, в кутикреаторе можно просто кнопки перетааскивать ;)
<_Ron_> sig_wall ~ djpvj;yj? z gbie j njv xnj .pfk)
<_Ron_> возможно, я пишу о том что юзал
<sig_wall> оок
<_Ron_> фии он от нокла
<sig_wall> <_< >_>
<skai> http://fast-die.kiev.ua/index.php
<skai> Закажи Fast Die Sweet Dreams прямо сейчас
<skai> и получи в подарок  дисконтную карту 20% на все товары производителя!
<skai> вот после смерти скидки на 20% ооочень нужны:))))
<skai> «после приема Fast Die Wild Orgasm я испытал не только обычный оргазм, но и анальный. И  даже вагинальный.
<skai> Я ушел из жизни с удовольствием»
<im2cute4u> всем привет. Есть тут пользователи 3g можемов от МТС из подмосковного региона?
<jham> http://dekstor.co.cc/  <-- это просто пипец, мальчик гонит
<im2cute4u> гугл заблочил в поисковой выдече этот домен CC
<im2cute4u> если пруф нужен на хабре ищем)
<skai> im2cute4u: введи в гугл libololo
<skai> im2cute4u: потом расскажи мне про хабр и прочие маразмы
<im2cute4u> skai: мне сегодня лень устраивать холи вары, извини друг))
<skai> а какие холивары могут быть?ты кинул ересь.тебе дали доказательство обратного
<im2cute4u> http://www.xakep.ru/post/56153/
<im2cute4u> почему ересь?
<im2cute4u> 100500 саитов  в поисковой выдаче по теме бана гуглос этого домена это ересь?
<NoOova_> _Ron_: хм у меня в CodeBlocks квадратики в билд логе
<NoOova_> коировка утф стоит вроде всё хорошо должно быть
<im2cute4u> [20:01:55] <im2cute4u> всем привет. Есть тут пользователи 3g можемов от МТС из подмосковного региона? апчки)
<skai> im2cute4u: ересь.введи в гугл libololo и расскажи ему про бан
<im2cute4u> skai: ты меня утомил, я не вижу смысла в продолжении кокого либо диолога с стобой, извини.
<NoOova_> im2cute4u: +1
<skai> да уж точно.с твоим то уровнем грамотности - с тобой диАлог вести - себя не уважать
<im2cute4u> добавь в игнор, i dont care :D
<jham> хех
<Dii> привты
<Dii> посоветуйте праграмму для получения информации о батарее ноутбука
<Dii> прОграмму ))
<skai> молодец
<skai> ты не так безнадежен
<Dii> это опечатка
<skai> а от о довольно таки далеко
<Dii> а - затем п , р  и О
<Dii> через 2 буквы
<Escsun> Dii, у меня в таком виде http://itmages.ru/image/view/206333/d45d825b
<Dii> Escsun ), этого мало
<Dii> нашел вот что
<Escsun> Dii, ну не знаю)
<Dii> $ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<Dii> сейчас попробую
<Escsun> Dii, что еще надо то?)
<Dii> там можно износ батарей посмотреть
<Dii> количество циклов заряд/разряд
<Escsun> это надо раз в пол года ))
<Dii> так вот, полгода прошло, надо )
<im2cute4u> Dii: я использую доклет для мониторинга заряда\разряда ,
<Escsun> а я скрипт)
<Dii> im2cute4u доклет?
<Dii> $ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info - не работает, почему?
<Escsun> Dii, не правильно пишешь
<Escsun> Dii, используй tab
<Escsun> Dii, у меня вообще BAT1
<Dii> нажал таб там 2448 возможностей каких то
<Escsun> Dii, не правильно опять же)
<Escsun> Dii, пару букв + tab
<Escsun> Dii, например /p + таб
<Escsun> и будет сразу /proc
<Dii> $cat что такое?
<Escsun> $ писать не надо
<Escsun> оно и так у тебя есть
<Escsun> cat это программа
<Escsun> $ - от юзера # - от рута
<Dii> вобщем нашел эту папку, у меня тоже bat1
<Escsun> Dii, ну вот видишь0
<Escsun> Dii, все тоже самое тока не BAT0 а BAT1
<Dii> и открыл файл info
<Dii> cycle count 0 (
<Escsun> аналогично )
<Escsun> да в принципе разницы никакой )
<Dii> хаха
<Dii> на аккумуляторе написано 10,8 вольт
<Dii> а в инфо - 11,1
<Dii> запрограммировали батарею на 11,1 а написали  10,8 )
<Escsun> радуйся))
<Escsun> на 2 мин больше поработаешь ))
<denis[web]> всем привет
<Dii> файл state говорит , что сейчас ноут кушает 2 ампера
<denis[web]> ребята позволите ламерский вопрос
<Escsun> denis[web], у меня 1.2 )
<Escsun> !ask | denis[web]
<ubuntuhelp> denis[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<denis[web]> ноутбук к тв подключил через hdmi колонки по 5ват, можно как нибудь еще подключить звук через музцентр?
<Dii> Escsun да жрет ноут энергию
<Dii> Escsun открыл стандартное окно, Парметры батареи , там почти та же инфомрация
<Escsun> Dii, стандартное = не стандартное )
<Escsun> Dii, ну так все эти гуй проги
<Escsun> Dii, основываются на acpi
<Dii> подумываю потом поменять элементы на более мощные,
<black_ru> Кто в php разбитрается?
<Escsun> Dii, так что ничего нового не увидишь
<Dii> acpi что такое?
<shenmue> !acpi
<black_ru> управление питанием
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='acpi'
<Escsun> Dii,  Linux ACPI client providing battery, AC power, and thermal readings
<maxi_pit> im2cute4u, вопрос по поводу 3G еще интересует?
<Dii> ушел на википедию, там много
<Dii> тут мой другой ник забанен похоже, геж узнать за какие заслуги?
<Dii> *где
<Escsun> у опов
<Escsun> который забанил )
<im2cute4u> maxi_pit: соре, в приват суинули всенужное инфо, но всеравно спасибо
<Dii> как бы еще узнать, кто
<maxi_pit> пожалуйста)
<trancecore> ммм в 11,04 (64) не ставятся дровишки на ати карточку, никто не сталкивался с таким?
<Dii> trancecore не помню какая у меня 32 или 64, но дрова поставились
<Dii> как посмотреть 32 или 64?
<trancecore> вечно у меня в видяхой  атата....
<Henoxek> http://nichrome.rambler.ru/ видели?
<_Ron_> да, это боян
<Dii> а что не Константан ))
<Holeech> Приветы! Не работает wifi модуль и блютуз из коробки у AspireOne 753. Где можно пошаманить?
<[Raiden]> Holeech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO753h
<[Raiden]> гугл твой друг
<Holeech> был там
<Holeech> ничё конкретного не пишутэ
<Holeech> Там просто написано, что вайфай не робит из коробки и всё тут
<[Raiden]> When the additional driver "Broadcom STA wireless driver" is installed ( System > Administration > Additional Drivers ) Wifi seems to work (although there are some other problems).
<[Raiden]> ещё вот это )
<Holeech> Хмм
<Holeech> вроде пробовал ставить я его вчера
<Holeech> но зачем заходить в админстриование-драйвера?
<[Raiden]> The wifi connection is slow (1 Mb/s), see http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-help-here/hardware/447485-bcm43224-bcm43225-bcm4313-installation-guide.html the AO753h has the BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01) chipset.
<[Raiden]> вот кроме этих двух строк там действительно ничего нет
<Holeech> щас попробую ещё с этим ста
<[Raiden]> если не поможет пиши на форум - я незнаю
<Holeech> вот я и решил не писав на форум напсать сдесь)
<[Raiden]> в гугле там вообще много...
<Holeech> ага, как говориться RTFM
<[Raiden]> Ну чтож поделать, линукс - он как жигули. Когда изучищь ипереберешь - едит.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Holeech> Хехе)
<vdrandom|away> крутое сравнение
<mixbbk> здраствуйте
<mixbbk> вопросик ,  програмка usb-creator (gtk) работает только с образами  убунту ?
<shenmue> не только
<mixbbk> ну  пытаюсь  вопхнуть туда образ  федоры 15 , никакой реакции . .
<shenmue> лишь бы исо был
<[Raiden]> shenmue: ты думаешь или проверял?
<shenmue> читал об этом так как часто спрашивают. сам хотел сделать но биос не поддерживает загрузку с юсб
<shenmue> а вот на виртуалке вроде сработало
<mixbbk> подскажите  пожалуйста есть ли еще какие то методы  записать  образ на  флеш ?
<[Raiden]> dd - через раз, зависит от загрузчики в имидже, unetbooin - давно не пробовал
<[Raiden]> рвшки рулят. И ставится ровно и покупалась рублей за 30 лет 7 назад )
<mixbbk> рвшки то есть , ток двд (
<[Raiden]> Ну, слей двд имидж
<[Raiden]> если анлим
<mixbbk> скорость маловата ) 512 кбит
<shenmue> фига себе маловата
<shenmue> у мну 612 и чот не жалуюсь
<mixbbk> да ну двд пару дней молотить  будет
<mixbbk> а если открыть просто образ и скинуть на  флеху данные ?
<vdrandom> [Raiden], unetbootin ok, если флеша с заводской разметкой
<vdrandom> mixbbk, в mbr нужен загрузчик
<Sergey_IT> mixbbk СД слей
<mixbbk> ?
<[Raiden]> про разметку не очень понял
<[Raiden]> но мне и не надо
<shenmue> http://button.dekel.ru/ ура!
<XuMuK[DHD]> чо то гуглоплюс вешаецо када фотку пытаюсь залить
<Nor8>  )))
<parfux> нельзя же в интернет фотки заливать
<Nor8> Повесь в контакте ))))
<parfux> надобыть тру анонимом
<shenmue> на джаве есть?
<Nor8> ахахаха
<shenmue> или тока на андроид?
<XuMuK[DHD]> да андроид и есть ява))
<shenmue> все? подсел?
<Nor8>  Химик, ты в твиттер пишешь? )))))
<Alagos> Добрый вечер
<Alagos> А сисадмины тут есть?
<Escsun> вымерли )
<User896[web]> Всем привет. Помогите с роутингом плз. после родключения openvpn не могу пинговать локальные машины, так как openvpn server выдает маршрут на мою подсеть через tun девайс
<[koshka]> приветы
<User896[web]> ubuntuhelp !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<User896[web]> help anyone)
<Escsun> !ask User896[web]
<Escsun> !ask | User896[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User896[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User896[web]> ok
<[koshka]> все прям поздоровались конечно же
<Escsun> все спят)
<User896[web]> sorry :)
<[koshka]> okay okay
<User896[web]> вы не спите)
<Escsun> дык я и не знаю))
<User896[web]> хехе)
<[koshka]> Серьожа, здравствуй же
<Escsun> нету у нас vpna)
<Escsun> [koshka], ку
<User896[web]> а как вес маршрута увеличить?
<User896[web]> чтобы он перекрывал вновь созданый?
<UNIm95>  User896[web] use асфальт luke
<User896[web]> да да да "Люк - я твой отец" и так далее.... -_-
<UNIm95> напишите кто в чат
<User896[web]> asdsad
<UNIm95> не не появился глюк
<UNIm95> ладно бб
<Alagos> Хотел спросить, как снять с себя ответственность по поводу нелицензионного ПО?
<Alagos> Если работаешь сисадмином на предприятии...
<givqer> договор есть?
<givqer> ты трудорвой как прописан?
<givqer> или ты как частный предприниматель?
<givqer> можно уехать из страны
<givqer> или в деревню)
<givqer> я вот как частный предприниматель подрабатываю в фирмочке, просто в договоре указал что устанавливаю ПО которое предоставилдо предприятие, но до конца ответственности не снимает
<Sergey_IT> [koshka]: привет )
<[koshka]> приветик,Сереж
<vdrandom> Alagos, емнип, никак
<vdrandom> самый простой способ - не ставить нелицензионное ПО
 * vdrandom прикидывается КО.
<givqer> ну или не ставить, просто руководству обычно безразлично твое мнение
<givqer> хотя я вот недавно почти влип на проверку
<vdrandom> это плохое, негодное руководство в таком случае
<givqer> благо офис маленький
<givqer> угу ( согласен
<vdrandom> если руководство нанимает специалиста, а потом игнорирует его мнение - нахрен такую работу с таким руководством
<givqer> когда припекло, выложили 2500$ на лицухи
<givqer> ибо с линуксом они мучаются
<givqer> ну хоть потестил убуню 11.04 в боевом режиме
<givqer> еслибы не openoffice (libreoffice) то сидели бы и не пикали даже...(
<vdrandom> ммм
<vdrandom> да, опенофис для этого дела уныл
<givqer> говорят "тормозит, и не копирует таблицы и т.д"
<vdrandom> ну как. calc ещё сойдёт
<vdrandom> но writer да, слаб
<givqer> поможет кто с маршрутизацией? проблема странная, после поднятия openvpn (client) переписываются маршщруты и я не могу пинговать локалку и из локалки аналогично
<[Raiden]> интересно, гуглдокс на сколько хорош и умеет ли мсофские форматы
<givqer> умееть
<givqer> даже тулбар в мс оффис добавить мона)
<vdrandom> [Raiden], для офисной работы не годится
<givqer> на хабре пост был про гуглдокс как альтернатива, но опять же, как же шары на серваке и так далее
<vdrandom> да и не всякий согласится свои официальные документы хранить на серверах корпорации добра
<givqer> +1
<[Raiden]> Надо резко на одф\ооо переходить. Ну или платить за продукты мс и не жужжать.
<givqer> ну а вместе с мелкоофисом и мелкооси покупай
<vdrandom> надо-то оно надо, но libreoffice тормоз во-первых, по функционалу отстаёт во-вторых и в третьих регулярно показывает артефакты то тут, то там.
<vdrandom> givqer, ну почему же. есть мсофис под осх
<givqer> ага, баг с виндовыми шарами серьезный
<givqer> ну тык под мак
<givqer> я просто не особый знаток... не уточнял
<vdrandom> ачочо
<vdrandom> купить секретарше мак :)
<givqer> ыыы
<givqer> поможет кто с роутингом?
<givqer> просто выкладки в общак - не этично
<givqer> блин ) близарды 7 дней шары дарят, манилы етыть
<givqer> драгдиллеры.....
<Alagos> Блин...
<Alagos> Как же перевести предприятие на линукс, если они все в офисах сидят? :)
<vdrandom> купить винду и офис
<vdrandom> ты им их ставил?
<givqer> ^)
<Alagos> Нет, ставил второй сисадмин :)
<Alagos> А толку? Как то не очень хочется неприятностей на свою задницу
<Alagos> Или свободное По или какую то маляву про то что они сами лохи :)
<vdrandom> ну тут надо уточнять, считать ли тебя виноватым, если ставил не ты. а вообще если неприятностей не хочется - делай лыжи оттуда
<vdrandom> если начальство вразумить не получается
<Alagos> Можно доработать до проверки - а потом просто стать на лыжи :)
<vdrandom> есть вероятность, что потом тебе встать на лыжи уже не дадут
<Alagos> Каким образом?
<Alagos> Хотя, ты скорее всего прав
<Alagos> Нужно думать заранее
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: чего хотел то?
<defff> привет ребята
<defff> еще не спит народ ?
<defff> подскажите такую вещь
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask | defff
<ubuntuhelp> defff: please see above
<defff> стоит юбунту серв 10.10, подключен к сети, когда подключен монитор и к нему есть питание - все норм, как только я отключаю питание от монитора или выдергиваю штекер из видео карты, слот на свиче сервера начинает мелькать и сервер перестает от
<defff> например из 10 пингов 2 удачных т.е. 80 % потерь
<givqer> Alagos: если еще тут, пойди к начальству со служебкой, что ты не отвечаешь за лицензионность установленного ПО установленного другим администратором, пусть ставят печать.... тогда  - по-идее ты не при делах
<givqer> Alagos: а с другой стороны, по лицензионному соглашению ты не имеешь право использовать пиратки :) так что думай)
<vdrandom> !255|defff
<ubuntuhelp> defff: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<defff> стоит юбунту серв 10.10, подключен к сети, когда подключен монитор и к нему есть питание - все норм,
<defff> как только я отключаю питание от монитора или выдергиваю штекер из видео карты,
<defff> слот на свиче сервера начинает мелькать и сервер перестает отвечать на пинг
<defff> например из 10 пингов 2 удачных т.е. 80 % потерь
<inkvizitor68sl> defff: поставь дебиан
<givqer> defff: думается что с биосом фигня или с материнкой, либо дрова дрова)
<defff> а с видюхой такого быть не может ?
<defff> я вот его включил после 30-60 дневного простоя выключеным
<defff> теперь появилась такая дрянь
<defff> до этого не замечал
<givqer> с питанием траблов нету? таблетка на материнке живая? статика не проходила мимоходом?
<givqer> кондеры живие?
<givqer> а вообще гдето встречал топик про даннкю проблему, вот где не вспомню...
<givqer> на такие вот тазики ставят вга заглушки или квм свитчи
<givqer> или там софтовый багфикс
<givqer> http://www.rom.by/forum/zaglushka_dlja_VGA_razema
<XuMuK> ку
<givqer> ку
<vdrandom> XuMuK, внезапно
<defff> <givqer с питанием нет, кондеры перепаяные, акум живой
<defff> ааа, батарейка там новая вместо акума
<defff> так что все новое
<defff> странно
<Shelest> привет всем посетветуйте чем лучше ГЬД hbcjdfnm&
<Shelest> ГЬД hbcjdfnm
<Shelest> UML рисовать
<Shelest> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> Shelest: umbrello ?
<Shelest> o'rly?
<givqer> Есть проблема, на сервере сеть: 10.109.0.0/24, стоит openvpn-client который прописывает маршруты сетей филиалов, в том числе и 10.109.0.0/24 только вот gw для него tun интерфейс
<Shelest> не он в кедах
<Shelest> не пойдет :(
<givqer> и не пингуется локалка
<givqer> localnet        10.190.190.125  255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 tun0
<givqer> localnet        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<givqer> блин, а добавляется автоматом, как принудительно заставить юзать gw свой тазик?
<inkvizitor68sl> givqer: route add default gw 4.4..4.4.4
<inkvizitor68sl> это = прописать шлюз до всех подсетей
<inkvizitor68sl> если нужно до определенной - то route add -net 10.0.0.0/16 gw 10.0.0.1, например
<givqer> а как же быть с 0.0.0.0 default route?
<givqer> Таблица маршутизации ядра протокола IP
<givqer> Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
<givqer> 10.190.190.125  *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 tun0
<givqer> 10.10.10.1      *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<givqer> localnet        10.190.190.125  255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 tun0
<givqer> localnet        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<givqer> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<givqer> или для инета статикой прописать?
<inkvizitor68sl> пропиши default gw
<inkvizitor68sl> и gw до своей локлки
<inkvizitor68sl> локалки
<givqer> тобишь route add 10.109.0.0 eth0
<givqer> не пашет так
<inkvizitor68sl> givqer: срочно читать про маску подсети
<inkvizitor68sl> и вообще про маршрутизацию и подсети
<givqer> посовету что-нить(
<givqer> слаб)
<inkvizitor68sl> когда появится подсеть 10.109.0.0 - я уйду в монастырь
<givqer> тобишь route add 10.109.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 eth0
<givqer> к монашкам?
<givqer> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> givqer: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialNetworking.html
<inkvizitor68sl>  route add  -net  XXX.XXX.XXX.0  netmask 255.255.255.0 gw XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX dev eth0
<inkvizitor68sl> например
<givqer> кул
<givqer> спасибо
<givqer> а как перманентно добавить?
<givqer> в виндах ключ -P
<givqer> тут тоже приблуда в стартовых скриптах?
<victor0000> givqer: man interfaces
<givqer> ага) понял) up route add -net
<[koshka]> ой флуд какой
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<XuMuK> ping
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Понг понг понг...
<XuMuK> [koshka] приветиг)) а тебя чо эт в гуглоплюсе нет?))  как эт тя скай туда до сих пор не затащил?)))
<vdrandom> о
<vdrandom> гуглоплюс
<vdrandom> есть у кого инвайтец?
<XuMuK> vdrandom, в приват почту гугловскую скинь)
<XuMuK> только сёдня вряд ли уже войдешь
<vdrandom> XuMuK, а обязательно гуглопочту?
<vdrandom> негугло - низя?
<shenmue> гуглопочта твой аккаунт
<shenmue> как бе так
<shenmue> XuMuK, кстати там и дуров есть
<XuMuK> и цуккерберг и чо?))
<XuMuK> vdrandom, вроде нет
<XuMuK> регацо то надо по гуглопочте все равно, даже если инвайт не на неё слать...
<XuMuK> vdrandom, че, до сих пор нет чтоль?)
<vdrandom> XuMuK, я просто её стараюсь особо не светить :))
<aleksei`> доброго времени суток )))
<Coldsaw> очень доброго
<XuMuK> vdrandom, так я и говорю в приват
<XuMuK> ку
<vdrandom> XuMuK, по работе ковырялся, ща напишу :)
<vdrandom> XuMuK, да, получил, спасибо :)
<XuMuK> vdrandom, незачто)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-10
<copyerfiled> всем доброго утра! вот есть у меня игровой серв кс, которому нужно поддерживать кучу соединений, какое колдовство можно совершить над сетевой картой чтоб она справлялась?
<vdrandom> а что, популярный сервер? :)
<copyerfiled> раньше был
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ща буду 11.10 тестить в виртуалке)
<XuMuK> альфу
<shenmue> ты релиз скачай =) альфу каждый может
<copyerfiled> vdrandom можно както оптимизировать работу сетевой? ведь даже в винде чтото можно покрутить
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ну ты чо, смог зайти в г+?
<vdrandom> XuMuK, смог, но не ковырял пока
<vdrandom> работы много
<XuMuK> видишь каг гуд, я только на слелующий день смог зайти))
<Airb89> .
<Airb89> здесь можно получить помощь?
<Henoxek> !ask | Airb89
<ubuntuhelp> Airb89: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Henoxek> damn
<Apach47> 123123
<Apach47> Доброе утро
<Apach47> ау... меня кто-нибудь слышит?
<Henoxek> чего хотел то?
<Apach47> о! 20 минут входил))
<Apach47> Привет
<Henoxek> если каждый будет на привет отвечать приветом, канал будет зафлужен =\
<Airb89> а мои сообщения видно всем?
<[Raiden]> да
<Henoxek> неа
<skai> сочувствую его жене
<Apach47> у меня проблема, описанная тут https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/748610, однако в ubuntu 11.04 пути /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/ftp нет... Куда копать подскажи пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> Привет )
<skai> 20 минут входит
<Henoxek> только избранные видят
<Henoxek> skai ыы
<Henoxek> enter the matrix
<Airb89> я почему справшиваю - вроде как регистрация нужна в через pidgin у меня с командами проьлема
<Airb89> по походу дела не надо
<Henoxek> режимы проверь
<Henoxek> +r не установлен
<Henoxek> а зачем кстати пиджин? в убунту есть xchat
<Airb89> http://ubuntu.ru/irc/pidgin  вот здесь
<skai> а зачем кстати хчат? в убунту есть вичат
<[Raiden]> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-FFq-XxTB8VI/Thbv1xfKDTI/AAAAAAAABQE/VW0kzSWOfAk/s640/1.jpg
<Airb89> там команда есть /msg nickserv register password abc@gmail.com
<Henoxek> ну и?
<Airb89> мне ее вводить?
<Airb89> или менять в ней
<Airb89> пароль свой писать
<Airb89> смылса не вижу писать эти команды когда все и так видят мои сообщения
<Airb89> ладно, проехали. вопрос: кто ставил дрова на ATI?
<[Raiden]> Я , года 3 назад
<[Raiden]> ещё вопросы?
<[Raiden]> )
<Airb89> знаешь, вопрос отпал сам собой)))
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Airb89> перечитано по нескольку раз
<Airb89> и форум тоже
<Henoxek> наиболее правильное решение - выкинуть карточку ati и взять nvidia )
<Airb89> ага, сейчас ноут разберу и выкину
<Henoxek> менять ноут
<Airb89> не обязательно
<[Raiden]> Открытые дрова возможно получше станут. Двоих разрабов амд взяла на работу
<[Raiden]> в новостях было
<Airb89> ))
<[Raiden]> нвидия конечно предпочтительней, в данный момент
<apach47> бля...
<[Raiden]> мат запрещен
<apach47> <[Raiden]> <Henoxek>, кто из Вас советовар XChat поставить?
<[Raiden]> Врятли я. У меня kvirc 4.0.2
<Henoxek> его не надо ставить
<Henoxek> он установлен by default
<apach47> <Henoxek> я не нашел... Поставил через цент приложений только что
<apach47> как тут перерь авторизоваться?
<apach47> в основном чате?
<Henoxek> термин "авторизация" не применим к пользователю
<apach47> команды с msg уходят в чат сразу
<apach47> хм... а какой применим?
<[Raiden]> в xchat нету ничего для автоиндента. Там есть строка для выполнения каких-либо команд при подключении
<apach47> здесь много что написано http://ubuntu.ru/irc/pidgin, но итог - я вижу только Вас двоих
<[Raiden]> по идее
<Henoxek> аутентификация; но здесь это не обязательно
<Henoxek> а вообще читай /msg nickserv help
<apach47> хм... ясно
<apach47> а как-то восстановить пасс, указанный при регистрации можно?
<apach47> в чате
<Henoxek> вроде только через администрацию сети
<apach47> хех...
<apach47> <Henoxek>, как решить мою проблему не подскажешь?
<apach47> сам трабл описан тут https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/748610
<apach47> и решение в принципе тоже, однако
<Henoxek> не юзаю unity
<apach47> пути /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/ftp в ubuntu 11.04 не существует
<apach47> gnome?
<Siekacz> надеюсь, что он не вводил этой пути в файловый менеджер...
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> я чего-то к кде склоняюсь + тут нету нефига ни гконфов ни дконфов
<[Raiden]> всё как положено гуи морды + текстовые конфиги
<[Raiden]> похожие на ини файлы
<Siekacz> несколько лет назад я был членом КДЕ...
<[Raiden]> когда было 3.х?
<Siekacz> да
<[Raiden]> Я был пользователем кде с 1.1.2 , после выхода 4.0 ушел на гном
<[Raiden]> но сча возвращаюсь
<skai> гном торт
<Siekacz> и в хачале серии 4.ь
<Siekacz> *4.х
<skai> я вот думаю посмотреть снова кеды
<skai> но они перегружены
<skai> гавном
<Siekacz> извините за мой русский, я учил пусского языка только 3 года :)
<zxvenom> привет
<[Raiden]> они сча очень конфигурабельны. Можно включить меню со списком программ по клику на столе , снести панель (она всего лиш плазмойд)
<[Raiden]> и кде будет выглядеть как голый вм
<zxvenom> как перекодировать cp1251 в utf8?
<Siekacz> цейчас мне надо идти
<skai> [Raiden]: ну тырфейс то у них все равно перегружен.но мона попробовать снова
<Siekacz> *сейчас
<[Raiden]> zxvenom: посмотри iconv
<zxvenom> ага, спс
<[Raiden]> skai: http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6468555
<[Raiden]> у меня правда не так, больее дефотно
<[Raiden]> л
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0710/h_1310283235_f2f4abd26b.png
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> [Raiden]: мне именно темы.гткшные няшнее выглядят.мягче
<[Raiden]> тут есть qtcurve , оно может выглядет ькак большинство гтк тем - есть презеты всякие.
<skai> кто у тя за плеер отрабатывает?
<[Raiden]> правда косяк есть, оно пока не сделано для гтк3 - такие программы будут в кде плохо смотреться
<[Raiden]> на данный момент
<[Raiden]> плейер clementine дейлибилд с ппа
<[Raiden]> он кстати в гтк оформлние норм тоже вписывается и умеет глобальные хоткеи гнома юзать
<[Raiden]> для паузы и т.д.
<[Raiden]> гном ваще тоже хорошая среда. Но в кедах сча почтикаждый чих учтен. Правила для окон, настики всякие внешнего вида... И местами интеграция с веб прикольная - типа тему или валлпапер можно в окне настройки прям с кделук скачать
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> *настройки
<skai> ну дык кеды три года запиливают.в гном 2.32 тож учтено все, что нужно:)
<[Raiden]> Ну...
<[Raiden]> вообще в гноме почти всегда функционала нехватает, немног оспасают попрятанные в гконф настройки и замена метасити хоть на что-нибудь
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> кеды перегружены функционалом, который не так то просто выпилить
<[Raiden]> хиг гномовский сильно к упрощению стремится
<[Raiden]> а зачем?
<skai> дык чтобы не заниматься тем, что вечно галочки в настройках менять
<skai> такой дефолт многим удобен
<[Raiden]> нужно не выпиливать - а осваивать. Я например раньше непомук отключал, но на днях файл искал и он был найден в момент. Теперь не выключаю.
<skai> дык зейтгейст есть же
<skai> он хотя бы работает
<skai> в отличие от кривого непомука
<skai> который еле еле пашет
<skai> но жрет за троих
<[Raiden]> да лажа это на данный момент. Мало что интегрируется с зейнтгейстом.
<skai> практически все
<skai> гномовый дефолтнй софт уже давно
<[Raiden]> как продвинутый журнал того что открывалось ничего
<skai> плюс мессенджеры
<skai> он же в гном3 внедрен
<[Raiden]> а что месенджеры. копыта всяко лучше эмпати + пиджин не запрещается пускать в кде ) Кстати на моем скриншоте как раз пиджин, только его не видно, т.к. он табом в том же окне что и квирк
<skai> копыто жопа по сравнению с пиджином
<[Raiden]> а пиджин не часть гнома )
<skai> пиджин на гтк
<skai> и либа у пиджина libpurple - няшка
<[Raiden]> да какая ращница
<[Raiden]> вот пиджин на гтк , в кде http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0710/h_1310284194_3c3c021e09.png
<skai> такая, что копыто - кдешное.и без половины кед не запустить
<skai> а пиджин - гткшное и няшно в гноме и в кедах без проблем
<skai> я тут не в пользу пиджина, а против копыта
<[Raiden]> ерунда. пиджин не запустить без гтк
<[Raiden]> копыта без кути
<[Raiden]> но какая по сути юзеру разница - я незнаю
<[Raiden]> если с копытами встанет кути - значит юзер получит возможность ставить ещё софт на кути не теряя много места и всё
<skai> копыто без половины кед
<skai> кделибсы
<skai> а пиджину тока гтк
<skai> без гномолиб
<[Raiden]> gnome-desktop + kubuntu+desktop = меньше по размеру чем вин7. Какой смысл что-то выпиливать?
<skai> [Raiden]: затем, что на ноуте у мну маловато места.и мне гном в 3гб удобней, чем 4гб кед
<[Raiden]> зачем вообще себя грузить , тем более дома, количеством библиотек и т.д. Надо смотреть на то что удобно использовать - как это написано - самая неважная часть.
<skai> дык затем и юзаю гном
<skai> ибо удобно:)
<[Raiden]> возьми рар архив старый и открой в файл роллер и в арк
<[Raiden]> в первом случае будут кракозябры
<skai> аха.пацан со спермотоксикозом был убийцей.очевидный ход
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> во втором случае даж не откроется
<skai> так?
<[Raiden]> или сравни квирк функциональ и хчат
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> чиста гтк десктоп - это бред
<skai> а убивец сестра - это неожиданно
<skai> [Raiden]: квирк и иксчат вообще не нужны
<skai> вичата хватает
<skai> вам шашечки или ехать?
<[Raiden]> если есть выбор, т омне 2в1
<skai> дык вичат же
<[Raiden]> вичата хватает , когда икосов нет, поссш например или когда поломал всё. А больше он нафиг не нужен
<skai> дада.лучше смотреть еще на лишниые детали интерфейса и пыжиться, что он умеет сворачиваться в трей.оно ниф не надо
<[Raiden]> Ну, для минималистов детали ифейсов - лишнее, а для людей нормальных - то что надо.
<[Raiden]> хихи
<skai> для нормальных людей - излишняя перегруженность - лишнее
<[Raiden]> Я могу например отделить окно с нужным каналом , если захочу смотреть сразу на два. + могу воспользоваться менюю, если не помю команду.
<skai> для свистелкодрочеров - нормально:)
<zxvenom> следующий вопрос. как перекодировать целую папку с файлами на разных кодировках в утф
<[Raiden]> Гуи ваще хорош тем, что не надо помнить команды
<skai> [Raiden]: я тож могу смотреть сразу на два канала
<[Raiden]> skai: 2 окна гибче по любому, чем 1 в сплите
<skai> ага.тока на два окна надо два монитора для удобства
<skai> с ноутом на пузе не полежишь в кровате
<[Raiden]> zxvenom: текстовых?
<zxvenom> да
<skai> [Raiden]: иначе отличие двух окон от сплита, если ты просто распологаешь их рядом в сплите
<skai> да еще и границы окон и прочие излишки отжирают
<[Raiden]> skai: не помниш как прога с автодетектом кодировки зовется?
<skai> [Raiden]: libreoffice writer?
<[Raiden]> Не
<[Raiden]> Хотя, если знаешь как им автоматом всю папку сконвертить...
<skai> не помнишь как фильм с сигалом называется, где он всех мочит:) вот такой твой первый вопрос был
<skai> [Raiden]: iconv
<[Raiden]> не
<skai> [Raiden]: ну тогда ты еще раз уточни, кодировку в чем тебе менять?тексты?теги?
<zxvenom> iconv -f cp1251 -t utf8 2.Место\ России\ в\ системе\ мировых\ цивилизаций\ \(современные\ взгляды\).\ Особенности\,\ этапы\ и\ факторы\ ее\ исторического\ развития..txt -o 2.Место\ России\ в\ системе\ мировых\ цивилизаций\ \(современные\ взгляды\).\ Особенности\,\ этапы\ и\ ф
<zxvenom> акторы\ ее\ исторического\ развития..txt
<skai> [Raiden]: а то хрустальный шар запылился
<[Raiden]> иконв подходит , но автораспознавать не умеет
<zxvenom> страшно такое тридцать раз повторять
<zxvenom> текст
<skai> аааааа
<skai> zxvenom: это твой вопрос
<zxvenom> да
<[Raiden]> всё, вспомнил
<skai> zxvenom: а 30 раз то зачем?скрипт
<skai> в полстрочки
<[Raiden]> zxvenom: посмотри enca
<zxvenom> я не умею скрипты
<[Raiden]> вместо иконв
<zxvenom> щас посмотрю
<CooperPhD> Привет
<CooperPhD> Привет Всем)
<[Raiden]> find . -type f -exec enca -c -x UTF-8 {} \;
<[Raiden]> наверное как-то так
<[Raiden]> не проверял
<skai> [Raiden]: а де * ?
<[Raiden]> -type f - всё что является файлом
<[Raiden]> ну можно сменить на -iname \*
<skai> [Raiden]: я наю.но без * не по феншую:)
<[Raiden]> skai: )
<[Raiden]> Я учился в другой школе феншуя
<skai> скрипт пакетных действий без * - это не дзен:)это не олдскульно в конце концов
<skai> без маски и скрипт не ласков
<[Raiden]> для доса мб, линуксовому финду * не надо всегда
<[Raiden]> если я скажем хочу найти все файлы которые правились сегодня - ямогу только тип и дату задать
<[Raiden]> а без типа найдутся ещё и папки , по идее
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> да какой дос?этож классика скрипто строения.использование масок:)
<skai> скрипт без маски - что новый год без елки:)
<[Raiden]> верно, только когда нужен опребеделенный тип файлов , например все файлы или все папки - масак не нужна
<[Raiden]> ска*
<skai> масакамана
<Henoxek> маски-шоу)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuImJAbY-7E
<[Raiden]> навеяло ска
<victor0000> sca[a-z]
<victor0000> без цифра))
<[Raiden]> skai: мне думается , если бы у линукс был 1 де и 1 дистр, он бы уже отвоевал себе гораздо большеместа...
<skai> [Raiden]: он был бы таким же безальтернативным говном, как и венда
<skai> и нифига бы не умел
<Henoxek> имхо попытка сделать коробчный линукс, это все равно что попытка сделать коробочную cms на django
<Henoxek> fail
<[Raiden]> например захожу я в комнату убунту в жабере, там человек 40, и в сусе - там человек 10. Но вместе их было бы 50
<Henoxek> ибо идеология в некоробочности
<skai> Henoxek: вместе их было бы ноль
<Henoxek> [Raiden] не совсем верный тезис, некоторые сидят одновременно на нескольких каналах. Так что надо оценивать максимумом, чтобы уж совсем точно)
<[Raiden]> мб
<Henoxek> алсо, quality * quantity = constant(t) о чем тоже не стоит забывать)
<[Raiden]> безалтернативным- 100 вм не надо , над о1 модульный, типа ак компиз
<Aceler> [Raiden]: Solaris-у это что-то не слишком помогло.
<[Raiden]> .и если бы ег опили все те программеры котоыре пиля 100 других вм... Оно бы было конфеткой
<[Raiden]> скорее всего
<Henoxek> нет
<Henoxek> не было бы духа соревновательности
<Henoxek> плюс мотивации сделать "лучше, чем у них"
<[Raiden]> соревноваться и так есть с чем - бсд, виндовс, макос.
<Aceler> [Raiden]: ага, и разосрались бы ещё быстрее :)))
<[Raiden]> Aceler: ))
<[Raiden]> *пилили
<Henoxek> надо жен к разработке подтянуть
<Henoxek> они умеют пилить
<zxvenom> [Raiden], спасибо, работает)
<[Raiden]> вот скажем, гномеры взяли и сделали муттер, вместо того что бы просто взять компиз. В итоге гномшелл новее, но уже ущербней чем гном2\компиз.
<[Raiden]> zxvenom: нп
<skai> [Raiden]: да какие сто
<skai> основных всего 3.остальные - пара студентиков разрабатывает и пользы всер авно не принесет
<zxvenom> http://www.jamendo.com/ru/artist/mindthings
<[Raiden]> ну мне лень их считать. icewm , peckwm , ion , awesome , openbox ... десятка 3 будет. На самом деле даже fvwm ещё не умер.
<Henoxek> skai ну мне кажется, что гномы и кеды пилят не школьники
<Henoxek> а дядьки как минимум)
<Henoxek> хотя отослать патч в принципе может кто угодно..
<Pingvic> а кто нибудь знает по какой причине может хом папка криптанутся, хотя я об этом не просил а просто сменил пароль
<Pingvic> теперь просит какой то Passphrase
<Pingvic> как с этим справится ?
<Henoxek> старый пасс не подходит?
<[Raiden]> сомневаюсь что это может само произойти. Впервые слышу.
<Pingvic> нет
<Pingvic> не старый не новый
<Henoxek> а если сменить на старый?
<Pingvic> я просто сменил пасс на юзере
<Pingvic> я не криптовал хом папку
<[Raiden]> а пароль тогда на что был?
<Pingvic> на юзера
<[Raiden]> на логин?
<[Raiden]> ясн
<Pingvic> я сменил пароль на юзера
<Pingvic> а после ребута просит Passphrase
<skai> Henoxek:   skai | основных всего 3.остальные - пара студентиков разрабатывает и пользы всер авно не принесет
<[Raiden]> скорее всего , всетаки криптанул, при установке возможно галку поставил
<Pingvic> и походу вся хом папка криптанулась
<skai> Henoxek: основных всего 3.
<Henoxek> юзер это ты) а в системе аккаунт
<[Raiden]> а сча возможно только выяснилось
<skai> Henoxek: или ты гном и кеды не за основные де считаешь?
<Pingvic> да установка была пол года назад и не каких гаолк я точно не ставил
<Pingvic> я не первый год на убунт
<Henoxek> skai а, теперь понял
<Henoxek> может вирь?
<[Raiden]> попробуй сменить пароль на тот что был - если прокатит, читай потом как расшифровать хом.
<[Raiden]> если не поможет - то не судьба.
<[Raiden]> скорее всего
<Henoxek> на home-диру у него вполне права будут
<Pingvic> сейчас попробую
<Pingvic> может сработать )
<Henoxek> не знаю как в линуксе, а в венде после смены пароля, доступ к зашифрованным разделам теряется
<Henoxek> *папкам точнее
<Pingvic> ха
<Pingvic> я знал куда обращался
<Pingvic> <[Raiden]>  огромное спасибо )))
<Pingvic> помогло
<Pingvic> <[Raiden]>  Вы мегамозг !!!
<[Raiden]> lol
<AndChat-> Ку
<Escsun> Привет всем
<skai>  [Raiden] ты синий злойдей-неудачник с очкастой девкой и рыбкой на роботизированном теле:)
<shenmue> и уши у тебя холодные
<[Raiden]> Не я не синий и не очкастый и т.д.
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: пароль он просил на брелок.
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: в хомяк другим пользователем ты зайти не смог, потому что стоило рутом сходить.
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: за выводы - двойка. садись.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: домашнее задание выдай еще
<inkvizitor68sl>  man bash чо
<skai> не.это слишком просто
<skai> man fish
<Henoxek> inkvizitor68sl только в дневник не ставь =(
<Henoxek> а то мама компьютера лишит
<baronos> нашел квест у себя, вообщем не могу сделать чтоб playlist.m3u (радиостанции) при добавлении в ритмбокс показывал русские буквы, я так понимаю надо файл в utf-8 перекодировать?
<shenmue> название песен из инета показывает
<baronos> название радиостанций в плеере не показывает на русском
<shenmue> станций много?
<baronos> да всё сделал, тупо создал файл текстовый и от старого файла скопировал в новый сохранил переименовал и вот тебе кодировка)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/613702/
<shenmue> Второй компонент располагается в держателе сиденья,
<shenmue> это чем надо думать что бы это сделать?
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> тут не от силы мысли, а от активности напряжения мозга)
<shenmue> там считыватель еще в районе ххммм... заднего прохода находится
<baronos> хех) а там наверно тормоза активирует)
<skai> ага.в жопе зонд, который считывает с мозга инфу.ибо мозг у 95% населения земли - как раз там:)
<[Raiden]> пока будешь думать - улетиш нафиг в какое-нить дерево
<copyerfiled> всем привет! недавно вычитал, что можно в убунте посмотреть список поддерживаемых сетевых карт, кто знает где его смотреть?
<Escsun> в ядре)
<copyerfiled> Escsun я еще не так хорошо знаю убунту чтоб понять шутите вы или нет, всеже как увидеть список?
<[Raiden]> будет наверное проще погуглить по кокнретной сетевухе
<skai> Escsun: медленней и осторожней.не пушай его сразу modprobe. легонько подведи его к этому:)
<shenmue> не спугни наживку =)
<copyerfiled> в modprobe есть список?
<[Raiden]> нет
<copyerfiled> ну вот в том то идело проба покажет если она уже куплена, но когда цена вопроса 2500р нехочется эксперементировать уже после покупки
<[Raiden]> lspci | grep Eth или имя из прайса + гугл
<copyerfiled> на frebsd7 работает это значит что и в убунте должна?
<[Raiden]> Ну, я думаю да
<AndreX> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification
<[Raiden]> но лучше сделать как выше
<copyerfiled> а все нашел, поддерживается.
<[Raiden]> http://youtu.be/OXzeOLGXJeo
<copyerfiled> всем спасибо
<Escsun> skai, да я вроде не пугал))
<baronos>  что то google chrome на удивление уже неделю почти не выпускает обновления 14 версии((
<anonymus> [eq
<baronos> http://my-chrome.ru/2011/07/podborka-google-chrome-rasshirenij-dlya-google-plus/#more-1645 вот дополнения гугл+ для хрома)
<[Raiden]> baronos: хочешь частых версий - перейди на хромиум
<Umren> night build
<baronos> да я знаю только тот даже стабильный глючный(
<Umren> еще хром дев есть
<Umren> а ну 14 это и есть хром дев
<anonymus> дев это гут
<skai> ахз
<skai> мне стейбла хрома хватае
<skai> http://savepic.org/1933387.jpg
<baronos> эх с карабина бы его
<skai> ну жахает лосина каменную статую
<skai> мож его лосиха бросила, а кабельное отрубили
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<Henoxek> отрубили кабельное? ловим dvb-t )
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.101domain.com/ng.htm
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть О_О
<skai> брутальные викинги
<skai> по 50килорублей сшпнских
<skai> за год
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> помоги неграм, чо
<skai> каким неграм
<skai> цеж норвегия
<skai> ааа не
<skai> нигерия даж
<skai> оужас
<fx_> Привет
<skai> fx_: ты позор для этого канала
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: хм?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: на нашем канале человек с миранды.это позор
<fx_> skai: "громче всех о школоте кричат студенты 1 курса" ©bash
<skai> fx_: ты поступил ан первый курс?:)молодец.
<baronos> на**
<inkvizitor68sl> ах
<inkvizitor68sl> fx_: школолололололололо
<inkvizitor68sl> громче всех о школоте кричат студенты 4го курса
<baronos> а после ВУЗа крик утихает)
<inkvizitor68sl> eue
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> что то gmail долго 1300 писем удаляет
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> всего то 40 мб(
<Henoxek> после вуза вообще жизнь заканчивается (жизнь = саморазвитие) :D
<Henoxek> не для всех, но для некоторых, что идут в офис работать
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: хм?
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: ну я работаю в офисе. и что?
<inkvizitor68sl> с 1го сентября буду работать в другом офисе.
<baronos> :-D
<inkvizitor68sl> чой то жизнь то заканчивается) ?
<fx_> и еще говорят что с миранды не в тему здесь
<Henoxek> смена мест офисов не меняет итога; развитие почти останавливается)
<fx_> бугагашеньки
<inkvizitor68sl> Henoxek: яндекс. отдел эксплуатации. системный администратор. останавливается, говоришь) ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну так сменить бестхостинг на яндекс - это слишком сильная перемена
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: отдел эксплуатации?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а че его выбрал?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: все админы = отдел эксплуатации =)
<skai> ну а в карты че не пошел?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: жык в карты не хочу
<inkvizitor68sl> там скучно
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же карты в той же комнате админят )
<skai> ты одно время в яшу не хотел идти.мол в бх у тя итак все схвачено
<inkvizitor68sl> зарплаты несоизмеримы =)
<inkvizitor68sl> а гарфилда в ггуль позвали(
<skai> учитывая то, что гуглораша - это для вида и галочки отделение, и почти ничего полезного не делают - радоваться ему нечему
<inkvizitor68sl> его в туда позвали
<inkvizitor68sl> в штаты
<inkvizitor68sl> а меня в штаты не пустят
<inkvizitor68sl> хады
<skai> аааа
<skai> ну тада он круче
<skai> а че тя н пустят то?
<skai> тыж не товарищ майор запаса
<inkvizitor68sl> наша доблестная армия желает видеть меня в своих рядах
<Umren> пора идти значит
<Umren> защищать дороги
<Umren> третья мировая на носу)
<skai> дык уехать и все.бежать из страны никто не запрещал
<Umren> ну ваще, если у него загран просрочен то не уедет =)
<Umren> его без справки из военкома не сделаешь
<baronos> надо всего то нарушить авторские права и тебя экстрагируют в сша)))
<skai> baronos: из рашки выдачи нет.конституция запрещает
<baronos> skai: это радует))
<Umren> конституция и рашка вещи разные =)
<skai> Umren: это уже отдельный разговор
<Drane>  :D
<Umren> конституция она как бы есть.. где то там.. далекоо
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: надо было на мс работать.. у них намного чаще русских забирают в штаты )
<aleksei`> ку
<shenmue> угу
<shenmue> учитывая что русским прогерам меньше всех платят
<Umren> в армии вобще не платят
<Umren> кормят тока.. чтоб не здох )
<skai> кто смотрел LOTR LED
<skai> ?
<skai> Umren: 400 рублей же
<skai> Umren: в месяц
<Umren> ты их видел?
<shenmue> а лед это что?
<skai> да и кормят на убой
<skai> чай каша из макарон дешевая.все равно все просрачено давно
<skai> shenmue: limited extended edition
<skai> shenmue: он недавно выпустили
<Umren> недавно это год назад?
<shenmue> расширенная версия?
<skai> +20 минут в среднем сверх режиссерки
<shenmue> первая часть?
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: что мне в MS то делать?
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: работать, получать зп, готовить саботаж
<Umren> не ходить в армию )
<shenmue> я вот недавно люди икс все расширенные версии смотрел. удивился даже что столько няшных моментов повырезали
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: бугога
<skai> Umren: недавно это в этом году.к 10летию первой части
<shenmue> я только с гоблином смотрел
<shenmue> ибо фильм скукота
<skai> небось и книгу не читал, да?
<shenmue> нет
<Umren> книга еще большая скукота
<shenmue> фантастику больше нря
<skai> ну вот.что еще вам, детям сказать:)
<shenmue> там если брать три части то 5 часов 30 минуут трепотни и пол часа драк
<skai> ну да.современным детям экшн подавай.драки и в триде.ниче другое им не интересно
<shenmue> да хотя бы красивых постановочных драк с применением магии как в заставках к играм
<shenmue> как так есть магия а все железками бьют
<skai> а по твоему магия - навел палочку, сказал \экспелиармус - и все?это тока в сказках так
<shenmue> ну мы про фэнтэзи и говорим. а это сказка и есть
<skai> дык и в фентезях структура магии различна
<skai> но везде она связана с предельным напряжением душевных сил
<shenmue> в книге алмазный меч и деревянный меч красиво описали битву двух магов
<skai> иначе колдун сгорит
<shenmue> вызовы существ там всяких , стихии
<skai> shenmue: отката эвиальского на них не было
<shenmue> а что мы увидели в лорде? два мага когда сражались? фигня какая то
<skai> структура магии другая
<skai> маги духа тож крутая
<inkvizitor68sl> О_О
<skai> не файрболами едиными жив колдунст
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: фесс:
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<shenmue> где молодые боевые маги с огнеными мечами?
<shenmue> и призыв? нету
<skai> ненене:)я больше склоняюсь к новым богам:)во временя второго востания ракота
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> вот оно чо
<inkvizitor68sl> ну не, фесс круче.
<skai> тада мир был добрее
<inkvizitor68sl> из живности обычной
<inkvizitor68sl> а не божественной
<skai> хьервард был не расколот
<skai> миры не были разбросаны изза неназываемого
<skai> дно миров было
<skai> одни поколения чего стоили
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<skai> а после разрушения столпа титанов - новое поколение стало суками
<inkvizitor68sl> собаками женского пола, я надеюсь?
<skai> если бы
<inkvizitor68sl> кхыкхы
<inkvizitor68sl> это ты про 7 я ?
<skai> 7 я?
<skai> не
<skai> не про них
<skai> их кстати после свержения 6 осталось
<skai> кроткая же приняла наказание и ушла в мир
<inkvizitor68sl> ну одна стала дальней жеж
<skai> не.не дальней.она в мир ушла
<inkvizitor68sl> так что даже 5
<skai> хотя мож и дальней
<skai> а месть все 6 лелеили
<skai> ты книгу эльстара и аргниста читал?
<skai> из хроник
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> наверное
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть я их все читал)
<skai> там новому поколению звезды дадут и прогонят.там и зарождение губителя
<skai> от которого так пострадал маленький игнациус
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<skai> и стал злым старикашкой с манией мести павшим
<inkvizitor68sl> он чтото ещё написал?
<inkvizitor68sl> игнациус?
<skai> игнациус ничего не написал
<skai> а книга эльтара и аргниста - одна из трех в серии хроник.первой были гибель богов
<skai> вторая помоему арьяты и трогвара книга
<skai> воин великой тьмы которая
<skai> третья - эльтара и аргниста.земля без радости
<skai> ты хоть дочь некроманта то прочел?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну арьята и трогвара читал
<inkvizitor68sl> и дочь енкроманта
<inkvizitor68sl> и все книжки про фесса
<inkvizitor68sl> и братство кольца
<skai> о
<skai> стоп
<skai> еще есть тсячи лет хрофта
<inkvizitor68sl> (которое тоже относится к этому циклу)
<skai> надо скачать почитать
<inkvizitor68sl> ага, это тоже читал)
<inkvizitor68sl> только оно не целиком
<inkvizitor68sl> было
<skai> в 2005 вышло если верить википедикам
<inkvizitor68sl> хм оО
<inkvizitor68sl> а про что там?
<skai> и эльфийская стража - это к дочери негроманта
<inkvizitor68sl> про то как он в своей лачуге с големами жил?
<inkvizitor68sl> стражу тоже читал)
<fx_> жалобу провайдеру лучше в офис относить или письмом с уведомлением?
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще тяжело помнить, что в какой книге, и какую ты читал, когда их около 30 в одном цикле
<inkvizitor68sl> fx_: а какая разница?
<inkvizitor68sl> всё равно проигнорят
<fx_> ну так в суде будет док что жалобу отправил
<fx_> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1378535230.png а то неделю уже инет такой
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так круто же
<skai> http://lib.ololo.cc/b/188336/read
<fx_> а должен 12 быть в обе стороны
<skai> вот про новое поколение и их пенедля
<skai> fx_: понимаешь.теб пошлют.ибо открой договор и увидь фразу "до 12 мегабит".любая скорость ниже вписывается.там даж пометка, что реальная будет ниже
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> +100500
<inkvizitor68sl> 12 мбит = максимальная скорость
<inkvizitor68sl> а про минимальную никто ничего не говорит
<fx_> skai: увы не пошлют изза того что телефон подключен к витухе, и как следствие телефон не работает вообще
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: а войнушка в какой книге была?
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле людей с людьми
<inkvizitor68sl> а не с нечистью?
<skai> луди с людями...вроде у арьяты и трогвара
<skai> там времена первого восстания ракота
<skai> когда его хедин продинамил
<skai> и молодые боги задвиздили его
<inkvizitor68sl> нене
<skai> ну тада уточни че за война
<inkvizitor68sl> людей с людьмиХД
<inkvizitor68sl> она там одна
<skai> ну в мельине в воинах мага люди людев долбили.империя против баронов
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> на речке?
<inkvizitor68sl> лана, не суть
<inkvizitor68sl> надо перечитать)
<skai> годная мысль.тока у белянина две новые книги прочесть и мона перечитать классику
<skai> тем более, что я войны мага читал всего раз или два.
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<fx_> не у когоо лишнего инвайта на хабр не затисалось?
<shenmue> заслужи
<inkvizitor68sl> fx_: зачем он тебе?
<Umren> троллить
<skai> Umren: для этого и лора достаточно.еды там хватит на всех
<Umren> skai: интерфейс убогий
<inkvizitor68sl> есть куча других хабров, специально для троллей
<skai> Umren: открой блокнот и потроль читателя
<shenmue> есть гугол вио
<fx_> inkvizitor68sl: топики закрытые читать
<shenmue> я там опять забанен на 15 суток
<inkvizitor68sl> fx_: зачем?
<inkvizitor68sl> инвайт на хабр, чтобы читать?
<inkvizitor68sl> пы
<inkvizitor68sl> пыф
<shenmue>  fx_ там копипаста либо переведенные статьи
<fx_> shenmue: ну а нахер их закрывать от не зареганных
<shenmue> невырожайся
<shenmue> это пиар ход для юнных нубов. что бы ломились туда
<skai> fx_: дык илитность
<skai> @voice fx_
<skai> и тышынааааа
<fx_> больш голосуй
<skai> fx_: не выпирай.надо было культурней себя вести
<jham> у вас terminus с кириллицой нормально отображается?
<jham> http://fail2fail.com/dump/kram/screenies/terminus-cyrillic-bug.png <- так же ведь не должно быть? )
<Escsun> jham, ужас)
<Escsun> jham, у тебя терминал какой то кривой )
<jham> агась.. латинские буквы - отлично. а кириллица - жесть просто. не, терминал urxvt
<Escsun> а не rxvt ?))
<Escsun> как прописал в .Xdefaults?
<jham> нет. уже вроде пропаченый terminus поставил
<Escsun> омг)
<Escsun> его еще патчить надо ?)
<jham> Escsun: можт не надо, но патчи есть
<skai> Escsun: если хочешь такое шг увидеть
<Escsun> jham, rxvt-unicode (urxvt) v9.11 - released: 2011-05-02
<jham> вот про xdefaults я как раз и хотел узнать. у меня atm: URxvt*font: xft:terminus-font:size=12x24
<Escsun> jham, URxvt*font: xft:terminus:size=8x8
<Escsun> jham, а чего 12х24 ?)
<Escsun> jham, таких шрифтов в природе не бывает)
<jham> Escsun: c 8x8 кириллица норм
<jham> маловат только
<Escsun> jham, 12x24 таких шрифтов в природе не бывает!!
<Escsun> jham, 12x12 ставь
<Escsun> jham, и будет все ок)
<Escsun> как ты до такого додумался ?))
<jham> о...
<Escsun> jham, указывай всегда нормально, а то изобрел 12х24 ))
<jham> 12x12 тоже корявый
<Escsun> jham, эт как)
<skai>  jham а перезапускать не пробовал?
<jham> пробовал
<Escsun> у меня норм 12х12
<Escsun> тока огромный )
<Escsun> ну точнее я не привык к большим шрифтам ))
<jham> 10x10 норм
<Escsun> jham, а укажи не terminus-font а terminus
<jham> Escsun: та же картина. но 10x10 и 12x12 размером не отличаются, зато в 10x10 кириллица в норме
<jham> странно
<Escsun> jham, у тебя насколько я понял
<Escsun> не весь терминус стоит
<Escsun> а обрезок )
<jham> тоже возможно
<Escsun> jham, возможно для не кириллицы он весь
<Escsun> jham, а вот для кириллицы посчитали не нужным некоторые и вырезали ))
<jham> или что-то с тропами на fonts не в порядке
<Escsun> jham, сколько у тебя весит пакет ?
<jham> да это с аура pkgbuild был. не деб.
<skai> ну так
<skai> аур жеж
<Escsun> jham, terminus-font ?
<skai> юзер вырезал то, что ему нафиг не нужно было
<Escsun> jham, или terminus-cyrillic  ?
<jham> Escsun: второй
<Escsun> jham, у меня terminus-font
<jham> у меня тоже был. сейчас переставлю
<Escsun> jham, сейчас гляну pkgbuild)
<jham> кстати, с размером я ошибся, сорри
<Escsun> jham, хм ничего по поводу rm нету может в патчах лень копаться ))
<Escsun> jham, у меня без этих всех левых патчей все ок )
<Escsun> jham, наверное там особый патч))
<Escsun> jham, у меня всю жизнь нормально работал на простом без патчей .
<Ilang> ку
<jham> но в 12x12 кириллица всё равно ломанная
<jham> в 14x14 ок
<Escsun> jham, перезапусти иксы)
<Escsun> jham, как мин
<Ilang> ноут стал гретьса до 80 градусов, раньше выше 50 редко температура подымалась. где лечить?
<Escsun> jham, и сделай перед этим fc-cache -fv
<Escsun> Ilang, я свой нетбук недели 3 назад разобрал
<Escsun> Ilang, почистил грелся с подставкой до 90 градусов
<Escsun> Ilang, сейчас без нее 38-42 градуса)
<Ilang> да чистил только весной, думаю не вэтомдело
<Escsun> Ilang, в общем кури в сторону пыли ))
<Ilang> от батареи не грееться только от сети
<Escsun> Ilang, ну так
<Escsun> Ilang, когда он заряжается нагрев может быть и до 55 у меня
<Ilang> Escsun:  называеться, сломал ногу на тебе демидрол!
<Ilang> федора ноут не греет так
<Ilang> в бунте дело
<jham> Escsun: хех, все нормально, но не 12х12
<jham> ну ладно, пусть будет 11х11
<Escsun> Ilang, значит беда в 3Д
<Ilang> и 3d не юзаю
<Escsun> Ilang, нагрузка на видео карту из-за свисто перделок )
<Ilang> вообще без эфектов
<Escsun> Ilang, цп грузит .
<Escsun> Ilang, покопай в сторону вмов )
<Escsun> jham, в общем чет у тебя не так)
<Ilang> мда...
<Escsun> jham, но хоть 11х11
<jham> кто может разницу объяснить, между xft:terminus:pixel=12x12 и xft:terminus:pixelsize=12? ;)
<jham> Escsun: кстати, про 12x24 ты не прав :P
<Escsun> jham, возможно)
<Escsun> jham, но это не для терминуса )
<jham> но термнус же битмэпный?
<Escsun> jham, да ему разницы никакой )
<jham> Escsun: http://terminus-font.sourceforge.net/shots.html
<Escsun> jham, какой ужас)
<Escsun> jham, вот тока толку 0
<Escsun> jham, хотя нет есть если 12х24)
<jham> Escsun: смотря какой монитор
<Escsun> jham, хотя нет показалось)
<jham> что показалось?
<Escsun> jham, да так не имеет значения 12х12 или 12х24
<Escsun> jham, в общем бред незамарачивайся
<givqer> о чем беседуем?:
<skai> вот я че думаю
<jham> и всё же я не найду объяснения по поводу pixel=12x12 vs. pixelsize=12
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: форум бы сделать на движке убунтуфорумс
<skai> а не на смф
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: няшно бы было жеж
<fx_> skai: вобла она и в африке вобле
<fx_> skai: что няшного та?
<skai> по сравнению с смф - все
<ffx_> 11
<ffx_> 1
<Areks> народ подскажите, есть неработающий ubuntu 10 хочу обновить до 11 можно ли это сделать не потеряд данные?
<andrey_> phpbb поставьте :)
<andrey_> Areks ~ всмысле не работающий
<Areks> andrey_: не загружается
<andrey_> если разделы целы то можно
<Areks> видимо я что-то там накосячил
<andrey_> ./home не форматируй и всё
<Areks> соотвественно буду устаналивать заново 11 но home var они на отдельных
<Areks> там при установке есть выбор форматировать или нет?
<Escsun> Areks, просто /home не трогай
<teotl_> скажите пожалуйста как называется в Синаптике панель запуска внизу раб стола как Мак Ос
<teotl_> поставить хочу
<Escsun> teotl_, awn
<teotl_> спасибо
<Areks> Escsun: вообще не трогать?
<Areks> сам подхватит?
<Escsun> Areks, вообще тока указать точку монтирования и файловую систему
<ffx_> andrey_: phpbb не далеко от смф ушел
<Escsun> Areks, и галочку не ставить
<Areks> Escsun: щас попробу.
<andrey_> https://launchpad.net/docky
<Escsun> Areks, там что то с форматированием связанно )
<Escsun> Areks, а var и / можешь форматировать
<Areks> Escsun: зачем?
<Escsun> Areks, ну, а зачем ставить поверх?
<Escsun> Areks, потом масса проблем будет)
<w00t1> ghbdtnbr
<w00t1> приветик*
<andrey_> hi
<teotl_> при расшаренном принтере в локальной сети как Самбу и Cups настроить по-простому), что бы после перезагрузки расшаренный принтер был в сети виндовыми компами виден читал в сети- попробовал- не понял
<teotl_> скажите пожалуйста)
<teotl_> там надо что бы раньше стартовала Самба
<teotl_> там прикоманде рестарт Самба все хорошо
<teotl_> точнее Капс раньше
<Remphan> поправить ссылки в rc*.d тогда
<teotl_> дада и почитать man
<Remphan> переименовать, чтобы порядок запуска был другой
<teotl_> а rc где лежит?
<Remphan> в папке etc располагаются
<teotl_> спасибо
<givqer> как статический маршрут при загрузке добавить?
<erbium> привет всем!
<[Raiden]> нм юзается или /etc/network ?
<givqer> ??
<erbium> network
<[Raiden]> тогда можно добавить в описание ифейса строку вида
<[Raiden]> post-up route  add что надо
<[Raiden]> а если нетворк менеджер - незнаю
<givqer> сейчас попробую
<givqer> просто прописывал up route add....
<[Raiden]> при загрузке , можешь в /etc/rc.local ещё , но сработает если только сеть раньше поднимается
<givqer> и скриптом пытался, через update-rc.d
<erbium> людиии перехожу с 7win на ubuntu  стоит??м
<[Raiden]> нет
<givqer> erbium: смотрю какие цели преследуешь)
<givqer> если красные глаза твой стиль жизни - добро подаловать в мир линукс)
<erbium> цель сис.администрирование в тц
<givqer> проблемы с лицухами?
<givqer> :)
<erbium> тут по ходу волонтеоры ?
<givqer> ну а какже)
<[Raiden]> да
<givqer> рэй
<erbium> это хорошо поможете?
<givqer> а как заставить openvpn подниматься позже чем pppd
<erbium> тц на мне висит
<givqer> знаю что через rc.# только вот там что то с суммами = 100 связано
<givqer> тц - торговый центр7
<erbium> да
<sharikoff> sleep 15
<sharikoff>  /etc/init.d/openvpn start
<sharikoff> в /etc/rc.local
<sharikoff> имхо лучше ipsec
<givqer> sharikoff: thx.... не я это придумал) я в филиале сижу)
<sharikoff> аа
<givqer> erbium: и?
<erbium> для серверов какой линукс подобрать?
<sharikoff> centos 6
<givqer> erbium: +1
<givqer> красные шапки рулят)
<sharikoff> но я люблю фрю..
<givqer> фря - ага.
<sharikoff> хотя смаря для чего серв
<givqer> я вот тут шлюз ковыряю под 10.04 Server
<givqer> хотя прихожу к пониманию что фря придет за мной)
<skai> центось 6 как раз официально же вышла
<sharikoff> угу
<givqer> ага, вчера на хабре писали)
<erbium> ну так что есть ответ? сервак на 253 машины ну еще к нему 8 подсерверов
<[Raiden]> если хочется убунту то можно
<givqer> erbium: это как
<[Raiden]> вон википедия воркает вроде
<givqer> erbium: какие цели преследуешь?
<givqer> erbium: короче без ТЗ не разобраться
<teotl> (оо я включил через wine Дубль Гис - я кул хацкер)
<givqer> если специфика, то мож и винды легче купить
<erbium> перекинуть 9 машин на динукс
<erbium> линус сори
<givqer> и?
<givqer> это вообще не проболема
<givqer> только вот берем напильник и пилим пилим пилим)
<erbium> какие по исользовать в качестве сетей
<Umren> givqer: шлюз проще на фре поднять
<givqer> Umren: та я уже понял)
<Umren> givqer: by проще я имею ввиду реально _проще) )
<[Raiden]> а чем фря более шлюз чем линукс?
<Umren> йптейблс сложней в разы
<sharikoff> всем
 * Umren away
<sharikoff> там файрвол адекватнее =)
<[Raiden]> есть ещё мысть что есть нетбсд , а фрибсд никому не нужна
<[Raiden]> сль*
<Umren> тогда уж OpenBSD
<Umren> xD
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если фря такая класная , почему в хардварных роутерах либо своё, либо линукс?
<[Raiden]> да ещё при том, что у фрибсд более свободная лицензия
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> в джуниках фря
<sharikoff> в цисках линукс
<givqer> то просто потому что Чертям пофигу)
<sharikoff> еще есть каки е то роутеры?
<givqer> mikrotik -> линуксоподобный
<[Raiden]> микротик на ядре линукс основан
<[Raiden]> фрибсд почему-то любят в экс ссср. В других местах процент её использования невелик
<[Raiden]> может просто проверяющие структуры к ней не цепляются - фиг знает.
<erbium> слышал что скоро в 2015 лин будет рулить
<[Raiden]> лол
<sharikoff> я во фре чувствую что я свободен в выборе по для какого нть специфического решения
<[Raiden]> на серверах он долгое время рулит. А на десктопах - 100% проигрывает винде, но кто хочет , юзает уже лет 10.
<[Raiden]> )
<sharikoff> потому что можно как линуксовое прикрутить так и фревое
<sharikoff> а влинкусе только линукс
<skai> sharikoff: скажи это демьяну на ядре кфрибздя
<[Raiden]> а что во фре ест ьфревое, кроме фаера и фс? помимо ядра
<sharikoff> да это ваще извращение
<[Raiden]> )
<givqer> слака
<givqer> выбор неопределившихся)
<givqer> :)
<sharikoff> skai: ipfw
<skai> [Raiden]: а что в линуксе есть линуксового?вроде основная масса - гнутые утилиты.без отдельных делений на Фревое и Линуксевое
<[Raiden]> Ну тык, линукс просто убобное сокращение для gnu\linux
<givqer> просто я компилировать неочень люблю)
<givqer> так бываеть скучно)
<sharikoff> порты ж есть =)
<givqer> ну)
<Umren> фря более логичная
<skai> [Raiden]: гнутые утилиты писались по системе гну.так же как и линукс.это линукс гнутый, а не гнутые утилиты линуксевые
<Umren> чем гну линукс
<skai> Umren: чем?пруф
<teotl> не понимаю почему образ ZverDVD ни бразеро ни К3b на чистый DVD не могут записать болванки чистые епрепробовал  - нихт
<Shelest> как интересно...
<skai> teotl: их тошнит
<teotl> )))
<givqer> teotl: ыы)
<[Raiden]> skai: Разьве не стоман решил, что для гну ядро будет - linux?  Если да, то ос линукс = гну
<givqer> teotl: из опыта скажу) ZverDVD отстой, ставь чистую без твиков
<skai> [Raiden]: прочти.это линукс гнутый, а не гнутые утилиты линуксевые     (С)
<Shelest> нет, линукс это линукс ядро  -- а гну это все кроме ядра что выпускается под соответствующей лицензией
<skai> [Raiden]: и ты сам это сказал.так что же такое чисто линуксевое есть, чего во фряхе нет?
<sharikoff> givqer: http://itmages.ru/image/view/228454/7b5ab3df
<teotl> ага. а потом просто WPI отдельно.. ок попробую на CD винду записать...
<skai> sharikoff: шозаклиент?
<sharikoff> лаймчат
<skai> няшный
<skai> хотяяяя
<Shelest> нашла интересную утилитку называется WTF
<[Raiden]> skai:  да много чего я думаю. Например  угнома3 привязка в пульсу, ещё удев например. Под фрибсд придется костылить или писатьвелосипеды , что бы это работало )
<givqer> sharikoff: та я понял)
<skai> вот горизонтальное разделение на два канала - размер за полоску менять можно?
<Shelest> Меня не обманывают мои глаза -- тмам Comic Sans стоит?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> тока там не 2 канала
<skai> [Raiden]: под фряху нет своего велосипеда?в гноме3 запретили алсу?
<sharikoff> туда со всех каналов сыпется
<skai> sharikoff: все равно няшка
<skai> раз изменяется мышой
<sharikoff> угу
<[Raiden]> skai: Эм, не запретили , я думаю, но пульс часть проекта теперь и как бы
<[Raiden]> альзы вофрибсд тоже нету
<skai> осс
<[Raiden]> я знаю
<[Raiden]> некоторые федрщики пишут, что у гном3 может ещё зависимость от системд появиться
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> что вполне нормально, т.к. это система инита под гну\линукс, а гном - часть гну
<sharikoff> [root@iortpc /home/admin]# whereis pulseaudio
<sharikoff> pulseaudio: /usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio
<[Raiden]> На сам деле позикс котоырй был добором - теперь тормоз. И если на него положат, фрибсд придется своим софтом обзаводиться или развивать эмуляцию линукс
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: Хм, ок )
<sharikoff> они уже собственный компильщик сделали
<skai> [Raiden]: удивительно, что GNU Network Object Model Environment часть гну.но это тоже часть гну, а не часть линукса:)что снова возвращает нас к вопросу - что такое линуксевое (не гнутое) есть, чего во фрхе нет
<skai> sharikoff: про юдев еще поищи
<[Raiden]> линуксовое = гнушное, т.к. первоея ядро для гну
<[Raiden]> не ну, не совсем, есть софт и под другими лицензиями )
<skai> [Raiden]: гнушное!=линуксовое
<[Raiden]> но то что часть гну проекта думаю в первую очередь пишется так, что бы работало в linux
<skai> [Raiden]: вишь как не просто.и гном - это гнушное, как и линупс.а мне линупсовое
<givqer> Freebsd-i386 vs amd64)
<Shelest> как скучно...
<givqer> пойду в дотку рубану)
<givqer> и пиффка бокальчик)
<[Raiden]> skai: последня фраза не понятна
<malder> Привет всем!!  Поставил ubuntu 3 дня назад до этого linux и в глаза не видел, не получается поднять vpn, тип соединения l2tp, в win выбораю этот тип соединения и в дополнительных настройках ввожу ключ.
<malder> на сайте тех поддержки есть два скрипта для настройки , но там какие то ошибки в них  -(
<malder> может кто за пиво сможет помочь???
<givqer> почтой?)
<malder> :'(
<Henoxek> за пиво нет, а виски давай)
<givqer> :)
<Shelest> malder:  sudo apt-get install kppp
<Shelest> я правильно говорю ведь?
<givqer> pppd рулит и разруливает
<malder> стучи в аську 461950145
<[Raiden]> malder: распиши на форуме, только на этот раз с точным текстом ошибок
<Shelest> malder:  а где твой руль?
<[Raiden]> или пиши на ресурсы провайдера
<givqer> *afk
<Shelest> malder:  какой провайдер?
<malder> писал так одни придурки работаю, говорят бери напильник и вперед
<[Raiden]> ну или сюда запость ошибки
<Shelest> malder: они, между прочим, дело говорят.
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<malder> Это не провайдер и сайт украинской железной дороги, что бы зайти к ним на сайт нужно подымать vpn
<Shelest> дай ссылку на тот сайт куда заходить?
 * Shelest терпеть не может железную дорогу
<malder> ребят помогите пожалуйста. а то не очень хочется за свои бабки покупать лицензию на win
<Henoxek> ну а ошибки какие в логах?
<malder> https://as-client.uz.gov.ua
<Henoxek> xl2tpd ставь
<malder> а вот здесь скрипты лежат http://vpninfo.uz.gov.ua/
<malder> поставил. но у кого не спрашивал никто незнает куда ключ писать. а без ключа никак не хочет подключатся
<Henoxek> мда
<malder> кто может удаленно зайти глянуть!?
<malder> xl2tpd стоит уже
<malder> графическую приблуду ставил уже для настройки l2tp там не было поля для ввода ключа -(
<Henoxek> http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap25sec204.html
<[Raiden]> malder: со вторым скриптом вроде не должно быть проблем
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install xl2tpd ipsec-tools , потом  sh ./script -c и потом sh ./script -s
<[Raiden]> еслия верно понял
<malder> ну что кто сможет глянуть?
<[Raiden]> не люблю скрипты которые начинаются с #!/bin/sh
<[Raiden]> sh не всегда bash
<[Raiden]> malder: делай то что выше, потом опиши на форуме этот синк , что делал и какие были ошибки.
<[Raiden]> больше идей нет
<[Raiden]> *линк
<malder> а накакой форум писать?
<[Raiden]> Ну, попробуй на http://forum.ubuntu.ru/ , в раздел про сети
<dima2> Товарищи, кто пользуется xneur? Есть такая опция в конфиге, чтоб раскладка автом. переключалась на другую (из двух), если я в ручном режиме изменил язык выделенного текста?
<[Raiden]> что-то блин спячка не работает и update-initramfs пишет
<[Raiden]> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sdb3
<[Raiden]> не сталкивались?
<Escsun> ы)
<[Raiden]> подумал из-за своего ядра. На дефолтном так же.
<skai> у тебя свое собственное ядро?
<[Raiden]> ну да, я же его собирал
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/497110 - кажется я не 1 такой.
<[Raiden]> о блин, спячка починилась. В /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume ууид свопа был не тот.
<alexzulu[m]> Шалом.
<Pavia> Всем привет
<Pavia> Есть пару вопросов.
<Escsun> !ask | Pavia
<ubuntuhelp> Pavia: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Pavia> Стоит ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386  . Поставил wine и delphi 7 . Всёбы хорошо, но теперь в главном меню муссора полно.
<Pavia> Вопрос в том как заставить главное меню отображать папки, а не сразу их содержимое?
<Pavia> И второй вопрос какой архиватор посоветуюте? А то стандартный не показывает сколько времени осталось, во вторых медленно работает. В третьих когда iso распоковывал он в конце файлов приписал ";1"
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: отредактируй меню-то. Только ты его сломаешь. Ибо используешь wine. А он -зло.
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: стандартный архиватор - лишь графическая морда над программами архивации
<Escsun> Offoffoff1, опять за свое?)
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: доставь 7zip
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: какой архив у тебя?
<Offoffoff1> Убегающий от Солнца: эээм?
<Offoffoff1> Ах. да... Йохоххохохохоххооо..
<[Raiden]> Pavia: пкм по меню, там редактор.
<[Raiden]> или вообще удали пунк про вайн  и сделай сам ярлык на запуск чего надо
<[Raiden]> т*
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: Так как редактировать меню с wine - чревато.
<[Raiden]> стандартный архиватор это file-roller , кроме него знаю Ark , он на qt.
<[Raiden]> Offoffoff1: чем?
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: потерей меню ^___^
<[Raiden]> лол, можно подумать оно нужно
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: всего меню Приложения
<[Raiden]> удалить или отключить естессно можно любые пункты меню. Н оесли от юзера, то можно снести потом его вариант меню и всё
<[Raiden]> пропадет только дельфи в меню
<Pavia> Снести я всегда успею
<Pavia> Вопрос как сделать его древовидным?
<[Raiden]> сделай скриншот )
<[Raiden]> того что сча
<Pavia> http://postimage.org/image/3g5sm2zo/
<Pavia> Сейчас так все ярлыки сразу отображаются
<[Raiden]> а.. нетбук эдишен же.
<[Raiden]> классический гном тебе надо, наверное доставить или выбрать гдм при логине - незнаю.
<[Raiden]> и кстати такого ифейса больше нет, теперь это unity
<[Raiden]> Вложеность в таком ифейсе незнаю как сделать, возможно никак.
<Escsun> Pavia, в ~/.local/share/applications
<Escsun> там эти файлы
<Escsun> Pavia, удалишь их и не будут в меню
<Pavia> Что то не найду ~/.local/share/applications
<Sergey_IT> Pavia, зачем линукс для такого зоопарка?
<[Raiden]> Pavia: в нормальном гноме своё меню в ~/.config/menus , как там в этой подеоке незнаю.
<Sergey_IT> Pavia, не все под вайном правильно работать будет
<Pavia> Жёсткий сломался. Купил новый. Ну вот и решил линукс поставить
<Sergey_IT> Pavia, так поставь и винду
<Pavia> Ты меня незнаешь. Я за первый день успел поставить линукс и винду и успел сделать так чтобы они незагружались.
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: sudo apt-get install mc
<Escsun> ну это такое)
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: почувствуешь себя уютней в файловой системе
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: cd ~/.local/share/applications
<Sergey_IT> Pavia, тогда не ставь ничего..
<Pavia> Смешно
<Pavia> Не я лучше линукс под себя переделовать буду
<Pavia> Он открытый в нём проще
<Sergey_IT> Pavia, и в дельфе работать?
<Pavia> Delphi для совместимости
<Pavia> Сейчас QT буду осваивать
<Sergey_IT> с чем?
<Pavia> Со старыми наработками.
<UNIm95> народ по умолчанию в убунте есть же ssh сервер
<[Raiden]> нет
<UNIm95> через что его настраивать
<UNIm95> [Raiden] ты мне?
<[Raiden]> да, доставить надо openssh-server
<[Raiden]> я не настраивал ,сразу работает
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: гуи для настройки есть?
<[Raiden]> не думаю )
<Sergey_IT> Pavia, и много наработок?
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: wine не нужен. И та прога не нужна. Есть нативные среды разработки.
<camael> программируя на Qt или NetBeans, запущенными под линукс, можно компилировать код и для винды?
<Pavia> Offoffoff1, я знаю чего хочу. Вопрос в том как проще этого добится.
<Offoffoff1> UNIm95: зачем????
<UNIm95> Offoffoff1 что зачем?
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: аналог 1С напишешь под GPL?
<Pavia> camael, насколько помню да можно. В этом году от нокиа появился несколько учебных презинтаций там было описано.
<Pavia> Offoffoff1 с 1C неработал знаю там много всего. Написать могу вопрос деньги сроки.
<Offoffoff1> UNIm95: зачем GUI? когда там все уже настроено, а если надо что-то дополнительно - тупо дописать можно в конфиг?
<Sergey_IT> Pavia, а вин с линукс поставить не можешь?
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: - деньги - донейшн, сроки - бесконечны
<UNIm95> Offoffoff1: стал слишком ленивым
<UNIm95> Offoffoff1: без гуи лень работать )
<Pavia> Sergey_IT, с чего вы взяли?
<Sergey_IT> (10:42:05 PM) Pavia: Ты меня незнаешь. Я за первый день успел поставить линукс и винду и успел сделать так чтобы они незагружались.
<Pavia> Ну так. Сломать я всегда умел. Вот востановить труднее. Обычно просто переустанавливаю.
<Pavia> Так одну проблему с архиватором решил.
<Pavia> выполнил sudo apt-get install unace rar unrar zip unzip p7zip-full p7zip-rar sharutils aish uudeview mpack lha arj cabextract file-roller
<Sergey_IT> Pavia, поставь разные системы на разные диски и проблем небудет
<Pavia> Но всеравно медленее чем 7zip работает
<Pavia> Ага а перезагружаться?
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: взаимоисключающие параграфы
<Pavia> Это же время, причем немаленькое.
<gaga_rin> вечера
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: ^___^
<Pavia> Да и зачем мне винда?
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: у тебя и так 7z
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: file-roller - это просто морда для него
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: кстати можешь счетчик времени дописать и отправить в апстрим, чтобы было.
<Pavia> Ну так и почему этот file-roller работает в 3 раза медленее чем 7zip из под wine?
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin, привет
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: потому, что не использует видимо 7zip
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: а может пользует стандартный unzip
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: какой архив?
<Pavia> *.iso
<gaga_rin> Sergey_IT: прив
<gaga_rin> 100500 лет небыл тут
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: нет такого архива
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin, не много потерял )
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: это образ диска. Его не надо РАСПАКОВЫВАТЬ ^___^
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: он прекрасно монтируется в микродолю секунды.
<Pavia> С этим я ещё не разобрался
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: sudo mount blaba.iso /mnt -o loop
<jham> гы
<Offoffoff1> Или кто подскажет, как через fuse, без sudo
<[Raiden]> без судо мб.. mkdir ~/mnt  и туда
<Calllka> добрый вечер
<[Raiden]> или поставь acetoneiso - на гетдеб есть
<Pavia> Страшное газвание.
<Pavia> *Страшное название.
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: зато хорошо торкает.
<[Raiden]> лучше чем alcoho1 120%!
<[Raiden]> ))
<Calllka> есть ли на форуме тема про mount дисков, скока смотрел так и не нашел. в гугле искал, не помогли
<[Raiden]> используй поиск, если нету сам создай.
<Escsun> Calllka, man mount мало?)
<[Raiden]> имиджи не всегда изо, так что я предпочитаю програмку выше.
<Offoffoff1> jham: "Ной проспался от вина своего и узнал, что сделал над ним Хам, и проклял сына своего" (Книга Бытия 9:20–24)
<Calllka> тока начал изучать linux в манах не все понятно)
<jham> Offoffoff1: это лично мне?
<Pavia> А qt в ubuntu нормально ставится?
<[Raiden]> нормально
<XuMuK> ку
<|camozzi|> капец :/ эт чё такое с мтс'ом творится ...вылеты каждую минуту
<Offoffoff1> |camozzi|: купи уже спутниковый канал-то.
<|camozzi|> Offoffoff1 ,я с юсби-модема вообще
<Offoffoff1> |camozzi|: Обрети настоящую независимость от наземного провайдера!
<Pavia> А спутникового провайдера какого рекомендуете?
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: ГазПром
<baronos> Радуга Интернет наверно
<baronos> долго на нем сидел пока телефон не провел
<Offoffoff1> Даже у нас на Киритимати есть сигнал.
<Pavia> А никто тут не заморачивался по поводу энергосбережения? А то уменя ноутбук, а проц мощьный. Как в браузере откроешь страницу так процессор вместо энерго сберегаемого режима переходит с высоким потреблением.
<Pavia> Эффект наблюдается при открытии определенных страниц.
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: со странными картинками раздетых людей?
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: поставь adblock
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: и вырубай везде flash, где он тебе не нужен
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: отпустит
<Pavia> Это не интересно.
<Pavia> Я пока толком ещё непонял из зачего это бывает.
<Escsun> !flash | Pavia
<ubuntuhelp> Pavia: Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<Escsun> Pavia, флеш кушает если его не усмирить )
<Pavia> Так писали что эдобе сделала оптимизацию флеша под видео карту для линукса.
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: пока "адобэ" не откроет коды плейера - будет так. Ибо это зло.
<Escsun> Offoffoff1, да не
<Escsun> Offoffoff1, флеш плеер очень шустро гоняет)
<Escsun> если включить опцию ...
<Resager> Какую опцию? О_о
<Offoffoff1> Resager: ... секретную!
<Escsun> Resager, http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/05/fullscreen-flash-in-linux.html
<Resager> я думал там решение, чтобы флешь в принципе не начинал есть проц под 80%. А тут только для полноэкранного...
<Escsun> Resager, эм
<Escsun> Resager, это и есть решение)
<Resager> Хм.. попробую, спасибо за ссылку)
<Offoffoff1> Убегающий от Солнца: у меня нет директории adobe. ЧЯДНТ?
<Escsun> Offoffoff1, у тебя флеша наверное нету)
<Escsun> Offoffoff1, или старье ))
<Offoffoff1> Убегающий от Солнца: Правильно!
<Offoffoff1> У меня нет флеша!
<Pavia> Там первым пцнктом создать эту дерикторию
<Offoffoff1> И это правильно.
<Pavia> А как вы видео в интернете смотрите?
<givqer> чувствую что никак)
<Pavia> Или вы не смотрите?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai|offline: тот движок тяжелый
<givqer> "ем грибы смотрю ковер"
<Offoffoff1> Pavia: HTML5 - нашэ всио
<givqer> )
<Resager> Offoffoff1: вроди бы хтмл5 только в хроме, не?
<Resager> *вроде
<givqer> не
<givqer> 5 мозилла
<Offoffoff1> Resager: вроде. не.
<givqer> вроде тоже
<Offoffoff1> givqer: Убунту улыбается тебе!
<Pavia> Думаю что HTML5 будет тормазить по более флеша.
<givqer> Offoffoff1: xD
<Resager> ну вы меня опечалили, пойду спать
<Pavia> HTML5  ещё не приняли, но все браузеры постепенно наращивает его поддержку.
<Offoffoff1> И это правильно же ж
<givqer> корпорация добра делает все возможное)
<maxi_pit> Доброго временни всем)
<givqer> даже блин angry birds на html5 сделлаи)
<maxi_pit> есть кто с джумлой работает?
<Offoffoff1> Что какбэ намекает нам..
<Offoffoff1> maxi_pit: не нужна.
<maxi_pit> Offoffoff1: в смысле? она блин мне нужна...
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Resager> maxi_pit: я работаю
<Offoffoff1> maxi_pit: Drupal
<maxi_pit> кто знает нормальный конструктор шаблонов для джумлы?
<Resager> Offoffoff1: мне в друпале нравится более понятное расположение модулей
<Resager> maxi_pit: конструктор шаблонов? О_о
<maxi_pit> Вроде как
<Resager> Хм... даже не знаю что сказать... по мне так проещ в блокнотике
<Resager> *проще
<Offoffoff1> maxi_pit: gedit
<Resager> Offoffoff1: +1
<maxi_pit> Resager: я просто недавно столкнулся с джумлой, точнее сегодня смог русифицировать...
<Offoffoff1> maxi_pit: самое главное, чтобы она не столкнулась с тобой.
<maxi_pit> ))
<maxi_pit> самому страшно
<maxi_pit> но выбора нет, нужно изучать
<Resager> Ты её первый раз используешь, руссифицировал, нажав 2 кнопки и решил шаблоны лепить?
<Resager> maxi_pit: знаю хорошего учителя по джумле, подробнее в личку
<maxi_pit> ну я бы не сказал что под линуксом нужно нажать две кнопки
<[Raiden]> dв лине надо исписать книгу в терминале, а потом да
<[Raiden]> можно нажимать всего 2 кнопки
<[Raiden]> )
<Resager> [Raiden]: вкл и выкл)
<[Raiden]> )
<DenSpirit> здесь есть гуру mencoder?
<[Raiden]> в 99% случаев хватает примеров с гугла
<DenSpirit> есть на винде программа formafactory
<maxi_pit> бился несколько дней)
<[Raiden]> автор форка мплейер2 кстати поругал его, типа запутанный и местами кривой код
<DenSpirit> *formatfactory
<DenSpirit> и она основана на mencoder частично
<[Raiden]> и?
<Calllka> такой вопрос, моунтил диски. все вроде норм, на делаю ребут и они пропадают. может кто-то подсказать причину?
<DenSpirit> она запускает процесс,я запустил ее с нужными настройками и спер параметры командной строки у менкодера
<[Raiden]> !fstab |Calllka
<ubuntuhelp> Calllka: В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<DenSpirit> в нем используется aac для звука
<Offoffoff1> DenSpirit: mencoderу - mencoderово!
<DenSpirit> а mencoder из оф репозитория не включает этот пакет.даже при установленном аффс ругается
<Calllka> спс) буду читать
<DenSpirit> heuftncz
<[Raiden]> конкретно в убунте, надо подключать медибунту, что бы менкодер умел работать с аац
<DenSpirit> *faac
<[Raiden]> угу
<DenSpirit> [Raiden]: большая?
<DenSpirit> можно название полное?
<[Raiden]> это репозиторий, там просто по другому собранный мпрейер\менкодер
<[Raiden]> л*
<DenSpirit> а...
<[Raiden]> http://medibuntu.org/
<DenSpirit> а можно менкодеру дать путь к аудиофайлу,чтобы он его пихнул в видео?
<[Raiden]> что касается проги под вин, то фиг её знает, что там автор мог переделать
<[Raiden]> если нужен менкодер под вин - он легко гуглится.
<DenSpirit> Package: mencoder [non-free/video]
<givqer> стебаетесь_
<DenSpirit> это с медибунты
<DenSpirit> почему вдруг?
<givqer> ай не туда)
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: не все кодеки полностью открыты или не на столько открыты , как хочет FSF
<DenSpirit> fsf?
<[Raiden]> Ну а убунта распространяется не только там где на это пофиг :)
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: Free Software Foundation
<DenSpirit> [Raiden]: ^^
<[Raiden]> я последние несколько раз пользовался avidemux , для конверта. И ещё пару раз DeVeDe для создания двд видео из авишек.
<[Raiden]> в общем обошлось без консоли и ключей с менкодеру )
<DenSpirit> [Raiden]: я как бывший виндовоз привык к formatfactory
<DenSpirit> и не нашел аналогов
<DenSpirit> как и никто
<Offoffoff1> DenSpirit: не нужна.
<DenSpirit> она единственная пока что удовлетворяет мои потребности в кодировании
<Offoffoff1> DenSpirit: познай avidemux
<[Raiden]> а для чего конкретно ты пережимаешь?
<Offoffoff1> DenSpirit: если тебе нужен сочный гуй
<DenSpirit> не оно
<DenSpirit> совсем
<DenSpirit> [Raiden]: пережимаю для мобильника
<Offoffoff1> DenSpirit: а вообще лучше изучай mencoder и ffmpeg
<DenSpirit> Offoffoff1: я этим как раз занимаюсь ))
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: посмотри это, в репах вроде есть. http://zenway.ru/page/transmageddon
<[Raiden]> сам не юзал
<DenSpirit> [Raiden]: видел. нет изменения размера видео, да и вообще простейшая
<[Raiden]> в авидемуксе есть )
<[Raiden]> фильты ресайза, даже несколько
<[Raiden]> Хотя ладно
<DenSpirit> вылетал оО
<DenSpirit> при установке из оф репа кстати
<givqer> блин, связался с фряхой, чую полюблю я пересборку ядра всесторонне)
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin, не спишь?
<[koshka]> artus, няу
<[koshka]> че то я тебе пишу там в жабе)
<iSlevin> нужно массово убрать из множества папок определенные символы, и сменить регистр всех букв, какой командой это сделать?
<n3lab> дада
<n3lab> это снова я)
<sharikoff> на гуглоплюс раздаю инвайты. кому надо-мыло в приват
<XuMuK> всем ку, каго не видел))
<XuMuK> sharikoff, вот именно)) кому оно надо?!)
<Coldsaw> :D
<XuMuK> [koshka] киса, мяу)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-02
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Chrome5162> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> угу, ку.
<FredyBackSlash> Доброго всем.
<Chrome5162> ку
<SergeyIT> через час дождь пойдет
<tagezi> ты в предсказаьедт заделался? )
<tagezi> предсказатели*
<FredyBackSlash> Подскажите плиз есть у меня SSH доступ к машине на которой надо установить ось и есть ISO образ,  как-бы это по безболезнее сделать?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, сам смотри http://meteoinfo.by/radar/RUSP/radar-map.gif
<tagezi> круто ) но я ничего в нём не понял )
<tagezi> у меня уже идёт дождь )
<FredyBackSlash> сейчас у меня на этом сервере какой-то Linux rescue 2.6 стоит
<inkvizitor68sl> FredyBackSlash, hetzner ?
<inkvizitor68sl> installimage набери в консоли
<FredyBackSlash> inkvizitor68sl: спасибо буду разбираться
<inkvizitor68sl> только исошник там твой тебе ничем не поможет
<inkvizitor68sl> но ось поставить получится.
<FredyBackSlash> inkvizitor68sl: так мне нужны именно эта ось, там уже настроеная под мо задачу сборка дебиана
<inkvizitor68sl> ну чего могу сказать =)
<inkvizitor68sl> сочуствую
<FredyBackSlash> inkvizitor68sl: а все спасибо, она есть у него в списке.
<inkvizitor68sl> у них там была возможность свои тар-гзшники ставить, но из исошника ты точно ось по PXE никогда не поставишь =)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ошибся, дождь пошел ( (там на карте время было 12:08)
<gim_> test
<ubuntuhelp> gim_, Понг понг понг...
<mp3user> блин котята, после установки когда надо перезагрузиться пишет ошибку и рушаеться на сектора жесткого(
<[Raiden]> mp3user: точно хдд? может на твой носитель с установщиком ругается?
<mp3user> да уже понял)
<mp3user> теперь с вайфаем морочусь) всё не славо Б-гу
<jillsmitt> у убунты все не слава богу
<jillsmitt> благо не критично
<mp3user> по проводу все нормально, а вот беспроводных сетей не видит(
<[Raiden]> вообще это был вопрос. Но если понял ,то ладно )
<mp3user> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314747&page=2 теперь видит сети но не подключаеться)
<NoOova> Народ timestamp на всех серваках даже с разными часовыми поясами одинаковый?
<NoOova> или только на тех у которых часы в utc
<xoveax> В каком конфиге хранится привязка к Alt+ЛКМ (Перетаскивание окна)?
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ну где-то в гсеттингс\дконф
<[Raiden]> мне раньше каждую установку приходилось это отключать, когда я был пользователем гнома. Но раньше для этого был специальный конвигуратор
<[Raiden]> а сча надо либо твикер смотреть, либ осамому  конфиг править
<[Raiden]> прогресс
<[Raiden]> это как бы проблема номер два с хоткеями в гноме после ф10 в терминале. И такая же вечная.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], что за проблема с F10 в терминале ?
<[Raiden]> ф10 в гном-терминале - попасть в меню, но так же ф10 выход из таких программ как хтоп или mc
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<[Raiden]> и все это знают , но дефолт всегда на меню.
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня и меню, и выход работают =)
<[Raiden]> а в гном3 ещё и проблема сменить этот хоткей.
<baronos> в нормальном состоянии гнома без патчей и устаовок юнити все комбинации старые + добавленны новые. ф10 это бага гтк3
<inkvizitor68sl> мне больше интересно, почему до сих пор gtk urgency hint не починили =)
<[Raiden]> проблема со сменой в г3 - может и бага. А то что по умолчанию это переход вменю в гном-терминале - это проблема заботы о юзере. Она вообще , эта проблема в гноме на каждом шагу.
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<inkvizitor68sl> действительно, пользуйтесь ионом3
<inkvizitor68sl> там вссё для юзера
<inkvizitor68sl> полноэкранные приложения не могут стать полноэкранными без его ведома!
<inkvizitor68sl> расскажите мне чего-нибудь о bigbluebutton
<[Raiden]> альт+ мышка , как я уже говорил, используется в наутилусе для выброса меню что делать с файлом при драг энд дроп
<[Raiden]> но это по умолчанию не работает, 10 лет не работает, т.к. альт+клик - таскать окно :)
<[Raiden]> может быть даже ион лучше, да.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в ионе если починить multi-head - конфетка будет.
<baronos> пользуюсь и доволен, все для меня удобно, быстро и красиво в черно-белом контрасте :)
<inkvizitor68sl> а таскание окном давно уже всем перевесить на win+клик надо было
<inkvizitor68sl> baronos, ты про ion3 ?
<baronos> inkvizitor68sl: gnome3 точнее будет ;)
<[Raiden]> я думаю что из простого самое удачное это опенбокс+лхпанель+pcmanfm , из посложней , следущая средаа , где не много возможностей, но то что есть не вызывает противоречий и гемороя - хфце. ну а самое хорошее и могущее конкурировать с  закрытыми де - э
<[Raiden]> то кде.
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<[Raiden]> А гном так и остался пионерской поделкой.
<inkvizitor68sl> flux же
<inkvizitor68sl> только вот без xcompmgr в нём глаза болят
<inkvizitor68sl> а xcomp тупое скотино падающее и залипающее (
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> в опятой коробке они не меньше болят
<[Raiden]> ну, флукс и опенбокс практиески братья, это по вкусу.
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще никаким местом не братья
<inkvizitor68sl> fluxbox - это DE.
<baronos> а воощпе пофиг, надо продавать пк, он не нужен. :)
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> немного не в классическом представлении (и правильно, что они не стали писать 100500й ФМ и текстовый редактор), но тем не менее - полноценный.
<inkvizitor68sl> WM+панель+запускалки+конфигурялка+и так далее
<[Raiden]> мне из всех линуксов больше всего нравится андройд. Требуемые настройки есть. Я могу отключить то что жрет батарейку или включить, могу поменять ифейс  если надо , но умолчальный уже имеет все современные свойства.
<[Raiden]> виджеты, ярлыки программ, несколько столов для их размещения и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и всё просто как 3 копейки и работает
<inkvizitor68sl> а Meego ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> или как его там
<[Raiden]> ну, не пробовал )
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, кста, имеет смысл N900 покупать счас ?
<inkvizitor68sl> или оно тормоз уже?
<[Raiden]> я после симбы 9.3 освоился в андройде за день
<baronos> миго разве не мертв?
<inkvizitor68sl> надо сказать, что самая удачная ОС для смартфонов по UI - WM6.5 с парой патчей.
<[Raiden]> Ну, нокиа н9 всё ещё продается, а так в общем-то мертв
<inkvizitor68sl> туда бы ещё приложения
<inkvizitor68sl> и маркет
<inkvizitor68sl> это единственная ОС, которая ведет себя ожидаемо, к тому же
<inkvizitor68sl> запустил приложение - оно работает.
<inkvizitor68sl> до тех пор, пока не выключишь.
<[Raiden]> бада от самсунга жива. Даже есть линейка 2012 года смартфонов  с улучшенным ифейсом. Но андройд как бы навороченней.  бада - это как гном по сравнению с кде )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkNXs9xl3tI
<[Raiden]> или лубунта вс гном , если хотите
<inkvizitor68sl> придумайте, чем интересным заняццо
<inkvizitor68sl> с учетом тормознутого тырнета
<[Raiden]> я хочу начать смотреть сериал доктор ху, но никак не рушусь, видимо начну ближе к зиме )
<[Raiden]> с учетом тормознутого инета... Надо сесть на велик, и кататься пока лето :)
<|rapidsp|> я бы поспал
<baronos> я вот мучаю тех поддержку своего планшета на предмет "где гады обновп адройд 4?"
<inkvizitor68sl> baronos, какого?
<inkvizitor68sl> |rapidsp|, проспать неделю проблематично
<inkvizitor68sl> а то и больше
<inkvizitor68sl> велика нет
<baronos> inkvizitor68sl: oysters t8
<|rapidsp|> inkvizitor68sl: неделю проблематично, да... но можно
<[Raiden]> нету - купи. Главное гуру не слушать, велик за десятку уже впролне себе едит и кайф доставляет. А гуру наслушаешся, и окажется что ниже чем за 30 вообще не поедит.
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> полюбому не поедет)
<[Raiden]> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], да я и сам вроде как гуру.
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня скомпиленный своими лапками из запчастей тысяч на 70 стоит.
<inkvizitor68sl> запертый в гараже -(
<inkvizitor68sl> и один как раз за 7к
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<inkvizitor68sl> при том неизвестно, какой лучше ездит =)
<inkvizitor68sl> третий как-то глупо покупать)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<inkvizitor68sl> мне ник ЙОБА не нравится.
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё и капсом.
<[Raiden]> я просто подумал что нету. У меня небыло долгое время. Я сча часто катаюсь.
<[Raiden]> VLC 2.0.2 , Qmmp 0.6
<[Raiden]> вышли
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ
<inkvizitor68sl> vlc 2 уже ) ?
<[Raiden]> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё вроде как на днях 1.0 с помпой релизили )
<[Raiden]> вообще, может и гном не плох. Просто он моих надежд не оправдал и я очень злой на него за это :) Так что вы ещё услышите как я его ругаю :)
 * [Raiden] ушел неизвестно на сколько
<baronos> влц 2 давненько уже на современных дистрах :) на сквизи еще 1 версия если память не изменяет
<inkvizitor68sl> хых
<inkvizitor68sl> а в чём изменения то ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> о, я понял.
<inkvizitor68sl> хоткеи сломали к зерам
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> из чего я только антенны-усилители не делал к модемам
<inkvizitor68sl> но чтобы из косяка двери О_о
<xoveax> да что за черт... сменил в gconf-editor apps>metacity>general  mouse_button_modifer на Super, перезагрузил гнома( Alt+f2 r ), а оно один фиг окошки как перетаскивало так и перетаскивает >:|
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<Chrome5162> переходи на KDE :)
<baronos> дада всн на кде
<baronos> все*
<Chrome5162> обожаю KDE
<Chrome5162> реальная вещь
<inkvizitor68sl> Chrome5162, надо сказать, что КДЕ в типичной рабочей сессии съел у меня 8гб памяти
<Chrome5162> inkvizitor68sl: надо сказать может убавишь визуальные эфекты?)
<inkvizitor68sl> да я всегда выставляю минимально необходимые.
<Chrome5162> ну не наю
<inkvizitor68sl> аконадя съела 3 гб.
<Chrome5162> у меня усё типтоп
<inkvizitor68sl> кмыл - 2, что ли.
<inkvizitor68sl> впрочем, с моим ящиком TB в одно рыло ест 6
<Chrome5162> хх
<Chrome5162> IT-рыло
<inkvizitor68sl> а ева так вообще повисает наглухо навеки.
<Chrome5162> ува?
<Chrome5162> ева?
<baronos> eve
<inkvizitor68sl> ево*
<Chrome5162> аве
<Chrome5162> хм
<Chrome5162> страмно
<inkvizitor68sl> Непрочитанные: 10585496
<inkvizitor68sl> грусть-тоска меня съедает, да.
<Chrome5162> эт где?
<Chrome5162> 0_________0
<inkvizitor68sl> в ящике в моём
<inkvizitor68sl> ну там шаред-фолдеры истчо
<Chrome5162> мде
<Chrome5162> у меня на высоких стоит и всё тип топ
<Chrome5162> кстати не могу найти дрова на линукс для видюхи
<Chrome5162> производитель intel
<inkvizitor68sl> для какой?
<inkvizitor68sl> пыф.
<Chrome5162> мож я не там ищу
<inkvizitor68sl> они у тебя уже есть )
<Chrome5162> стандарт
<inkvizitor68sl> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Chrome5162> пакет?
<Chrome5162> или что?
<Chrome5162> куда писать
<inkvizitor68sl> ога.
<inkvizitor68sl> никуда.
<Chrome5162> синаптик
<inkvizitor68sl> он по дефолту ставится
<Chrome5162> хм
<Chrome5162> ну ок тогда :)
<inkvizitor68sl> dpkg -l | grep искомое посмотри
<Chrome5162> а синапктик надо бы посмотреть
<inkvizitor68sl> у вас же кинаптик, нне?
<Chrome5162> какой кинаптик
<Chrome5162> ты о чём
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<Chrome5162> у мну Ubuntu с всталвеными кедами
 * baronos сказали, что ожидать дройд4 примерно с августа. доволен :)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22850
<inkvizitor68sl> хоспаде, какой я старый стал(
<inkvizitor68sl> я помню такие артефакты.
<Chrome5162> мде
<Chrome5162> нету ничего подоного
<Chrome5162> низамичал
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, это же новьё
<Chrome5162> да и зачем
<Chrome5162> Synaptic лучшще ничего не придумали
<inkvizitor68sl> Chrome5162, набери aptitude в консоли
<Chrome5162> зачем
<inkvizitor68sl> увидишь лучше
<inkvizitor68sl> синаптик, к слову, паршивенькая вещь
<inkvizitor68sl> он много не умеет
<Chrome5162> да ну
<Chrome5162> не знаю
<Chrome5162> мне удобен
<SergeyIT> что надо - умеет
<inkvizitor68sl> к примеру dpkg -S  через него не сделаешь
<inkvizitor68sl> dpkg -L тяжело сделать
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно
<inkvizitor68sl> а у меня синаптик вообще запустится на ноуте....
<SergeyIT> под виндой?
<inkvizitor68sl> хым.
<inkvizitor68sl> aptitude тупить
<[Raiden]> угу, полноценного гуи в деб-базед нет.
<[Raiden]> к пакетнйо системе.
<inkvizitor68sl> когда новый нитро выйдет (
<[Raiden]> в ясте говорят можно аналог дпкг -S , т.е. поиск по имени файла среди установленного
<[Raiden]> а если там можно, значит можно и везде, просто никто не пишет
<[Raiden]> гуи в лине иногда напоминает недостроенный сарай
<[Raiden]> ах да, я же ушел )
<[Raiden]> ...консоль часто спасает
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<Scrimmer> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0702/h_1341232066_7637070_5727ff3216.png
<himik> как тонко подмечено на счет сарая
<xoveax> Не просветите меня, почему на сайте openoffice.org красуются надписи Apache ?  OO вроде Oracle принадлежит
<inkvizitor68sl> xoveax, передали давно уже
<xoveax> Давно, это когда?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://incubator.apache.org/openofficeorg/
<inkvizitor68sl> больше года как
<tagezi> всем привет ))
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<[Raiden]> http://letsfollowthewhiterabbit.blogspot.com/2012/06/kde-on-raspberry-pi.html
<[Raiden]> к krunner сделали аддон для пиджина. Т.е. нажав альт+ф2, можно ввести ник и откроется чат с ним. Вот что можно делать с простой запускалкой по alt+f2, если она модульная.
<rapidsp> а hdmi на горячую можно подключать?
<inkvizitor68sl> само собой
<baronos> ну я планшетку подрубаю к тв на кипяток :)
<rapidsp> а вот гугл против... http://www.remont-televizorov-spb.ru/hdmi-podkljuchenie-k-televizoru
<rapidsp> ланн.. 2 минуты оффлайн не смертельно :)
<inkvizitor68sl> radisp, дык
<inkvizitor68sl> всё очень просто
<inkvizitor68sl> телевизор != ноут
<inkvizitor68sl> телевизоры собирают идиоты
<inkvizitor68sl> и на плату hdmi всегда подаётся питание
<inkvizitor68sl> в ноутах же display port и hdmi замыкают контакты и питание начинает подаваться только тогда.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и у меня в телевизоре, например, так же сделано.
<inkvizitor68sl> и в мониторе.
<rapidsp> inkvizitor68sl: вобщем правильно я сделал, что выключался? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> что выключал телевизор - мейби.
<inkvizitor68sl> всё от модели зависит.
<rapidsp> не... комп
<inkvizitor68sl> комп - нет
<rapidsp> )
<inkvizitor68sl> могу посоветовать только потыкать в разъём амперметром\вольтметром
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или лизнуть )
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы проверить
<rapidsp> добрый :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а что )
<inkvizitor68sl> отвертка-индикатор как партизан будет молчать )
<inkvizitor68sl> йуху!
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня не падал компиз целых 7 часов!
<rapidsp> а что такое компиз?
<rapidsp> )
<inkvizitor68sl> а это такое счастие в linux-системах.
<rapidsp> а... в нормальных системах это наверное называется квин :)
<inkvizitor68sl> rapidsp, https://debian.pro/614#comment-9039
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<baronos> compiz alive, it's alive
 * rapidsp включил рейдена :)
<inkvizitor68sl> О_о
<baronos> хех, не надо юзать гном3, не мучайте себя.
<rapidsp> ну ГШ не плох
<rapidsp> просто кеды как то адекватнее :)
<Civil|2> inkvizitor68sl: kwin вменяемо себя ведет на intel gma
<[Raiden]> компиз может и жив, но квин живее
 * [Raiden] выключился
<rapidsp> )
<baronos> хмм, автоматический режим райдена то ;)
<rapidsp> так то
<ovan> Доброго времени суток всем!
<ovan> Вполне возможно что мой компьютер подвергается ддос атаке, как это узнать, и как предотвратить?
<tagezi> о_О
<ovan> К примеру, у меня не стоит сервер апача, но в интернете нашел команду netstat -na | grep ":80\ " | wc -l , и она показывает что на 80 порт идут подключения и их от 20 до 80
<tagezi> и это говорит о дос атаке?
<ovan> Поэтому я и интересуюсь
<ovan> как узнать )
<rapidsp> проверь себя нмапом
<tagezi> и у тебя выключен Хром?
<ovan> выключил все браузеры сейчас 0 коннектов на 80 порт.
<rapidsp> vlc
<tagezi> ну вот
<ovan> Извиняюсь, а в ubuntu nmap, это консольная утилита в отличие от форточек?
<tagezi> вот отключи всё что конектиться на 80 порт, а потом задавай вопросы
<tagezi> я вообще не могу понять, нафига делать ддос атаку на твой комп?
<ovan> Я почему просто интересуюсь, примерно часа через 3-4 работы, мой компьютер начинает жутко тормозить. Даже консоль с трудом работает
<ovan> Я держу сервер игры minecraft, возможно меня давят со стороны
<tagezi> кулер почисти у кампа
<rapidsp> похоже на ддос если что
<tagezi> ддос это когда заваливают десмысленными пакетами, 80 соединений это не очем, помоему..
<tagezi> и при этом не комп тормозит, а сеть не пашет
<ovan> Но сеть не пашет по причине сбоя оборудования, верно ?
<yurau> tagezi: интернет заражен. ко мне в роутер постоянно долбятся. даже роутер взломали. ничего работаю. вирусов в линуксе не замечал.
<ovan> просто так и произошло, что это доходит до того что сервак наглухо виснет, и игроки очень часто вылетают
<ovan> Хотя интернет довольно стабильный и скорость неплохая
<rapidsp> ovan: запусти tcpdump, посмотри с какого адреса и просто ортфайрволь
<yurau> tagezi: еще я обслуживаю один сайт там 3500 посещений в день. но сайт почти никто не посещает это все роботы спамеры и поисковые.
<yurau> ovan: надо логи фаевола включить тогда поймешь кто ломится
<ovan> насколько я понимаю, под фаерволом вы понимаете ip-tables ?
<rapidsp> бинго
<tagezi> )
<ovan> Эх, надеялся будет гораздо проще =(
<yurau> ovan: ты попал в матрицу, дорогой )
<ovan> надо брать уроки системного администрирования..
<tagezi> не знаю, не спец в сетях.. но ддос отака - это атака вызывающая отказ в обслуживании, тоесть забивается сеть, помоему
<tagezi> Если атака (обычно флуд) производится одновременно с большого количества IP-адресов — с нескольких рассредоточенных в сети компьютеров — то в этом случае она называется распределённой атакой на отказ в обслуживании (DDoS).
<tagezi> по идее, если количество игроков превышает допустимую норму, то это будет выглядеть как ддос атака
<ovan> но 10 игроков врятли это сможет сделать
<ovan> хотя всеже трафика minecraft кушает много
<ovan> Вполне возможно что кто-то на меня зуб держит когда я играючись с loic, пытался кого-то задосить. Хотя 1 компьютер врятли это сможет осуществить )
<ovan> так что я сам не без греха
<Sergey_IT> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> ovan, мда?
<inkvizitor68sl> ovan, спорим, что мой "один компутер" задосит 90% ресурсов рунета?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну пока его не забанят, само собой.
<inkvizitor68sl> поодиночке.
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя ресурсов 400 за собой сможет одновременно утянуть.
<inkvizitor68sl> при том админ сервера будет доооолго думать - банить меня али нет =)
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, в отпуске нечем заняться? )
<inkvizitor68sl> ога
<inkvizitor68sl> =(
<inkvizitor68sl> катастрофически нечем
<inkvizitor68sl> сижу на лавочке с ноутом за 70 штук и смотрю видео во вконтактике, лол
<inkvizitor68sl> тут квартиры стоят всего лишь в пару раз дороже хД
<baronos> inkvizitor68sl: за ддось мой андройд телефон :)
<Sergey_IT> жуть! )
<inkvizitor68sl> baronos, к VPN подцепишься?
<baronos> ну могу если надо)
<inkvizitor68sl> и вебсервер зщапустишь)  ?
<baronos> эми, ну тут сложней будет :D
<baronos> хех, меня оператор за ддосил своим ограничением :(
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> переходи на мтс
<inkvizitor68sl> фулланлим за 550ро
<inkvizitor68sl> по крайней мере я уже гигов 20 съел
<baronos> нет фулланлимов :( а южные операторы вообще отстой
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> город?
<Sergey_IT> Рио?
<inkvizitor68sl> о блин
<baronos> краснодарский край
<inkvizitor68sl> в краснодарском крае и правда ограничение в 30 гб на том же тарифе, что у меня (
<[Raiden]> ремейк фильма матч обьявился в норм качестве. В общем ремейк удался.
<[Raiden]> ограничение в смысле платно потом или просто скорость падает?
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> потом будет скорость 128кб/с :)
<[Raiden]> ну в общем нормально для чатов и т.д.
<[Raiden]> кстати, что бы поставить на андройд в качестве аси
<[Raiden]> ?
<baronos> есть чудо кнопка на 20 мин снимает за 10рубл
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], жаббир!
<baronos> imo
<[Raiden]> ок, посмотрим
<ovan> ноут за 70 штук рублей ?
<ovan> или ))
<inkvizitor68sl> ох
<Sergey_IT> украшенный стразами )
<inkvizitor68sl> grad опять на работе в 11 вечера тусит
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> кажется, я нашел себе клевого провайдера.
<ovan>  неужели мтс?
<Sergey_IT> почта россии?
<baronos> ростелеком ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.cln.ru/tariffs/
<ovan> соседский wifi роутер?
<inkvizitor68sl> они ipv6 домой пользователям гоняют
<baronos> гыы я 650р плачу за 1мб/с :D
<inkvizitor68sl> я 875 за 70 мбит
<inkvizitor68sl> только в реальности они 24-26
<inkvizitor68sl> ибо l2tp
<baronos> и ни че доволен, ибо вообще ограничнние в деревне в 128кб/с
<ovan> Посоветуйте хорошую книгу по сетям
<inkvizitor68sl> ovan, LARTC
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и cisco advanced routing
<inkvizitor68sl> а если тебе совсем по сетям - то учебник физики за 8 и 9й класс
<ovan> это сарказм такой ?
<ovan> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> принцип перемещения электронов по проводам именно там описывается.
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё в 11м классе, вроде, было
<inkvizitor68sl> или там про оптику
<inkvizitor68sl> не помню ужо
<[Raiden]> кто-то тут советывал кипасс2 - оно на моно. Я останусь на keepassx
<Sergey_IT>  inkvizitor68sl, ты посоветуешь..... эт длинные линии надо учить
<inkvizitor68sl> Sergey_IT, мм?
<inkvizitor68sl> я именно из учебника физики узнал, почему на ~210 метрах витой пары коннекта не будет =)
<ovan> классная идея направить ддос атаку в кабель витой пары на 210 метров :D
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, так это длинные линии и есть - то есть часть радиотехники, которые в школе ну никак не касаются - не тот уровень
<inkvizitor68sl> ну начинать то надо с физики в любом случае)
<Sergey_IT>  inkvizitor68sl, физика-электротехника, высшая математика
<inkvizitor68sl> короче, у нас это называлось физические основы ЭВМ =)
<[Raiden]> можно немног ополитки и офтопа? :) Если ххотите - смотрите, а обсуждать не тут http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9I9ii3PBnj4
<inkvizitor68sl> тролль.
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня ж руки теперь так и тянутся
<[Raiden]> если осилите, то можете ещё и это http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IAiF49jA974
<Kyshtynbai> keepass2? нука щас заценим. кипасэкс отказался нормально работать в юнити - не сворачивается в трей.
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai, ты правильно проблему описывай
<inkvizitor68sl> очень даже сворачивается
<inkvizitor68sl>  только не разворачивается )
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<Kyshtynbai> на форуме есть тема
<Kyshtynbai> не сворачивается он нихрена, и даже опция "оставлять в трее" недоступна
<Kyshtynbai> и это ещё с беты пошло и не пофиксили
<Kyshtynbai> есть какой-то костыль, но я не заморачивался, как юзал гномшелл так и юзаю, но попробовать юнити охота
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai, inkvizitor68sl@alexstrasza:~$ cat > ~/.config/sni-qt.conf
<inkvizitor68sl> [need-activate-action]
<inkvizitor68sl> keepassx=1
<inkvizitor68sl> ^D
<[Raiden]> в кде сворачивается
<Kyshtynbai> и в гномшелл тож сворачивается)
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai, не поверишь - в Unity и эмуляции гнома юнитей - тоже.
<inkvizitor68sl> я выше написал, как починить
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду в бложек что ли напишу.
<inkvizitor68sl> как раз целый пост будет за сегодня хД
<Kyshtynbai> щас опробирую твою тему, пасибо
<baronos> че эт вы в трей загоняете? для гш там есть расширение которое по типу трея будет свернутые окна держать
<Kyshtynbai> мы про юнитю
<baronos> фуф :)
<[Raiden]> из питера никого нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> а тебе зачем) ?
<[Raiden]> где там пляж есть в финском заливе, покруче
<[Raiden]> Племянница спрашивает )
<baronos> сколько лет племяннице?)
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<inkvizitor68sl> 18 есть хД ?
<[Raiden]> 16
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> я думаю у финов лучще пляж :D
<[Raiden]> не, ну надо на нашей стороне
<Kyshtynbai> inkvizitor68sl: чой-то всё равно не робить.  может, я конечно, что-то делаю не таг:). созадал в ~/.config/ файл sni-qt.conf и прописал то что ты указал, но что-то ничего не поменялось),
<inkvizitor68sl> sni-qt последней версии?
<Kyshtynbai> да вроде да
<inkvizitor68sl> хым.
<inkvizitor68sl> иконка в трее появилась?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], пляж Ласковый - поселок Солнечное
<Kyshtynbai> неа. вообще ничего не изменилось
<inkvizitor68sl> а ты в трей свернуть смог его) ?
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: а добраться как из питера? :)
<Kyshtynbai> нет, он умирает при закрытии походу, так как процесс пропадает
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], электричка с Финбана на Зеленогорск
<Kyshtynbai> а чтобы не умирал при закрытии,  нужно отметить опцию, а она-то недоступна
<[Raiden]> ок
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], минут 20 пешочком
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а может больше, давно не был там
<Kyshtynbai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=193313.0;prev_next=next тут вот чо предлагают
<Kyshtynbai> надо попробовать будет как будет желание.
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai, ээээ...
<inkvizitor68sl> а ты включил all для трея ) ?
<Kyshtynbai> ась?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну там whitelist для приложений в трее есть )
<[Raiden]> передал про пляж )
<Kyshtynbai> да я юнити особо не юзал, пока не разобрался где там вайтлист включать. щас покопаюсь
 * baronos попер тестить влц на дройде
<[Raiden]> марк интересно не задумывался о том, зачем юзеру де, где ради какой-то иконки надо заниматься такой фигней?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], не задумывается.
<inkvizitor68sl> Unity вообще его жена придумала.
<[Raiden]> оно и видно )
<inkvizitor68sl> а я давно об этом сказал)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ладно
<inkvizitor68sl> пока GnomeClassic режим есть - я с вами)
<inkvizitor68sl> тот который от Unity, а не гномошелла
<werxxx> priv
<Kyshtynbai> стрелять колотить это через дконфедитор делать надо.
<[Raiden]> если заблэклистили - значит тебе не надо
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и чесно говоря кипас в трее как-то не особо нужен.
<[Raiden]> им надо было делать не блеклист, а скрытие с настройкой, как в винде или в кде.
<werxxx> о чем речь
<[Raiden]> про иконки в трее или о том как местные писатели де с жиру бесятся
<werxxx> икоки это хорошо
<Kyshtynbai> короче не работает нехрена)))
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], в смысле не нужен?
<inkvizitor68sl> а куда его сворачивать?
<inkvizitor68sl> на панели место жрет, нужен редко
<inkvizitor68sl> запускать каждый раз лениво
<Kyshtynbai> а как он без трея-то, постоянно же из него паролей надо брать
<Kyshtynbai> угу именно
<inkvizitor68sl> особенно, когда, списков и записей много
<[Raiden]> у меня просто таскбар в стиле вин7 , иконки-запускалки. Быстро пускается разворачивается если уже запущено.
<Kyshtynbai> ладно, это лирика. в гш работает и на том спасибо
<Kyshtynbai> у меня тоже в принципе в гш, только с доком сторонним
<Kyshtynbai> гшовый док мне не нравится
<[Raiden]> и мне тоже нет
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0703/h_1341259754_3534530_9022886ae0.png
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], да ты всегда неформалом был =)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, ну выруби его) проблема чтоль)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, о!
<[Raiden]> это просто лучшие варианты придуманыне в гуи за последние лет 3-5. И популярные. Я не вижу в этом ничего неформального )
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, q
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ты за булку или за горящую доску?
<artus> Oo
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], лучший вариант - это гномо2панель
<[Raiden]> да ну...
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, я за шпроты
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что заголовок окна - это одна из важнейших частей в UI
<Kyshtynbai> artus: дык уж давно)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, vbullitin или BurningBoard ?
<artus> ну не булка точно
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], смари.
<[Raiden]> я в классик гноме потом переехал на аналог дока,  запускалки+таскбар удобней чем просто таскбар.
<artus> а второго я и не видел вроде )) но булку втопку
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], плеер - название песни. Гаджим - количество непрочитанных сообщений и их наличие. Консоли - хостнейм машины/название и состояние приложения. Браузер - количество писем/их наличие. Олсо, название сайта в конкретном окне.
<[Raiden]> короче я за док как в маке либ оза панел ькак в вин7. Это сча лушчие решения , а так же их аналоги.
<inkvizitor68sl> продолжать можно долго
<inkvizitor68sl> это экономит огромную кучу времени
<[Raiden]> заголовок окна важен, но когда окон много - это ничего не даёт, а на доке и панелях с иконками обычно при наводке или клике превью, где длинные имена или превью + имена.
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<[Raiden]> что адназначна наглядней чем кусочки имён
<inkvizitor68sl> вот я буду между 10ю консолями водить мышью =)
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще самое офигенное решение я видел в ion3
<inkvizitor68sl> в этом плане
<inkvizitor68sl> туда бы ещё клик мышью добавить
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, и даеш такую фичу как в пеквм, в общее окно можно собрать вообще все приложения ) в виде табов
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, эм...
<inkvizitor68sl> pekwm) ?
<artus> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> ion3, fluxbox
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом за ними уже kwin подтянулся
<[Raiden]> в кде ,когда смотришь превью окон, ещё все другие окна , других приложений на этот момент становятся прозрачными, что бы глаза не мазолить
<artus> ну я не видел ни у кого больше такой фишки
<artus> так чтоб в одно окно собрать браузеры\терминалы\фм
<[Raiden]> ещё тут фича есть, все наверное понят эффект скале по компизу , в кде зовется все окна.
<[Raiden]> но...
<werxxx> пойду я...
<[Raiden]> тут ещё есть хоткей все окна текущего приложения
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, много таких вмов
<[Raiden]> с ним ваще даж таскбар не нужен
<[Raiden]> особо
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> надо scale покрутить
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя всё равно ничерта не видно
<inkvizitor68sl> а сам scale тормоз
<[Raiden]> у меня оно не тормозило , когда юзал компиз. В кде последний версий тоже ок ) В компизе есть только все окна и окна с текущего стола. А то что выше есть тольк ов кде.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], он тормоз из-за невыключающейся анимации
<baronos> через вайфай к дройду примонтровать папку пк с фильмами например можно без заморочек?))
<inkvizitor68sl> baronos, по http смотри лучше
<[Raiden]> ну, я не буду спорить. У меня оно не тормоз )
<artus> baronos, нгинкс те в помощ )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, эй! =)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, это моя фича! =)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну да , и причем кошерная )
<[Raiden]> я слышал неоднократно  жалобы на тормоза компиза от владельцев ати. Вот это ... Что есть, то есть.
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: у меня на 2.4 нфс не получилось зафигачить
<Kyshtynbai> *2.3 в смысле
<baronos> artus: гыы, страшное название )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, inkvizitor68sl@alexstrasza:~$ curl http://home.vlad.pro/completed/my/ -H "Host: f.vlad.pro"
<inkvizitor68sl> пасхалка, чтобы пожечь мой трафик =)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], не, всё плавно и круто
<[Raiden]> мне ещё тут нравится эффект , который делает окно в пол экрана как в вин7, если в бок сунуть. Но опять же с НО...
<inkvizitor68sl> но нафига мне 300 мс тратить на бесполезную анимацию?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], тоже есть у нас очень давно.
<[Raiden]> гномеры и компиз этот эффект просто содрали, а в кде можно делать окно в половину и в четверть.
<[Raiden]> если чуть выше или ниже ег осунуть
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], в четверть - это в углу?
<[Raiden]> угу
<baronos> в гш винкей + влево и окно на пол экрана слевой стороны. так же и на право. будет и горизонтальное размещение
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], есть у нас такое
<[Raiden]> хоткеи и тут есть, тут ещё и меняются в диалогах настройки , с описанием и даж со справкой
<artus> baronos, ыыыы
<baronos> так же можно комбинации поставить хоть в угол хоть куда распихивать окна
<[Raiden]> baronos: а в четверть экрана нет )
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], и было ещё в Beryll, в 2005м году
<[Raiden]> в компизе в четверть есть через другие плагины, хоткеями - это да.
<inkvizitor68sl> плагин один - grid
<inkvizitor68sl> вопрос в настроенности
<[Raiden]> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас по дефолту на границах самые популярные варианты
<[Raiden]> грид это как раз не так, как в винде
<Kyshtynbai> а как это вы так фильмы по хттп смотрите? методами хтмл5 чтоле?
<[Raiden]> в нем можно в четверть
<[Raiden]> но только с клавы
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai, файл - открыть URL - блаблабла
<baronos> и кто там все орет, что мышевозная де гш?) а, он спит :D ну тут с клавой комбинаций дофига, расширения эффекты появились, при открытии окон оам финтеплюшки всякие )
<inkvizitor68sl> в VLC ctrl-n, например
<Kyshtynbai> мерси
<[Raiden]> я бы сказал что гш не мышевозный, а такой, каким его называли в первые дни релиза - аркадный.
<inkvizitor68sl> на андроиде VLC тоже наверняка умеет
<inkvizitor68sl> да хватит про гш
<artus> а у дроидов опера умеет жамнутый линк плеером открывать
<inkvizitor68sl> у него в аббревиатуре уже всё написано
<inkvizitor68sl> говно шизанутое.
<Sergey_IT> вам не надоело?
<baronos> artus: можешь повесить хоткей на установку отображения окна на всех столах :D
<inkvizitor68sl> Sergey_IT, а чем ещё в отпуске заниматься?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, кеты всеравно говнистей :D
<artus> baronos, уже юзаю )
<Sergey_IT> напишите свои ДЕ
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, да я бы вот уже с этим поспорил...
<inkvizitor68sl> kde как то внезапненько стал лучше говно
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, да я как то посидел на них) втопку
<inkvizitor68sl> говна*
<inkvizitor68sl> в последних версиях
<[Raiden]> после того как все популярные дистры фактически интегрировали компиз в гном, поставляли с ним или даже включали автоматом, если 3д поддерживается...
<inkvizitor68sl> конечно, они свято там у себя верят, что каждый ноутбук в мире обладают 8ю гб памяти.
<[Raiden]> узнать что будет муттер, а не компиз ,было культурным шоком для меня.
<inkvizitor68sl> но мой то обладает =)
<inkvizitor68sl> так что вс ок
<Sergey_IT> 8Г для г*
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> Sergey_IT, для г нужно больше!
<inkvizitor68sl> там каждая гребаная уведомлялочка 20 мб жрет(
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, в кедах?
<inkvizitor68sl> я раньше гном2 заводил на 128 метрах.
<[Raiden]> а то что квин вобрал в себя лучшие эффекты и некоторые свои - юыло приятной неожиданностью + ещё 2 важные фичи:1. вм в кде можно иметь любой, 2. если квин, то можно композит отключать налету.
<inkvizitor68sl> а тут 6 мессаг - и нету 120 метров.
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, в шелле
<inkvizitor68sl> я стебался над коллегой
<inkvizitor68sl> он сидит ковыряет чего то
<inkvizitor68sl> говорит "блин, памяти мало"
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, у мну гш кушаеть 41м , ксорк 41 , всее
<inkvizitor68sl> ну я ему и отправил с десяток мессаг
<artus> так что ты что то не то тестил, ага
<inkvizitor68sl> пришел OOM и убил его IDE.
<inkvizitor68sl> вот он злоооой был.
<inkvizitor68sl> зато имагзом теперь пользуется.
<inkvizitor68sl> ибо нефиг использовать IDE, жрущую 3-4 гб памяти
<inkvizitor68sl> упс.
<inkvizitor68sl> 3-3.7
<inkvizitor68sl> джава же.
<inkvizitor68sl> она в один тред пока не научилась аллоцировать 64 битное пространство
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее в 7й научилась(
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь KVM-морда может наконец то жрать 5 гб.
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, http://itmages.ru/image/view/578937/082d7e0f такшт ненадо расказывать что гш прям жрет , брехня и провокации :D
<inkvizitor68sl> демон
<inkvizitor68sl> 3g же
<inkvizitor68sl> о да.
<inkvizitor68sl> ты доверяешь этой хрени считать память) ?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну htop мне все тоже выдаеть)
<artus> не, я могу конечно потушить хром, прибить скайп и дропбокс и показать тебе 120 метров системы , но зачем?
<artus> у меня один скайп гад жрет больше чем все остальное вместе взятое
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем он тебе? \
<inkvizitor68sl> мне если надо - я скайп на андроиде запускаю
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ммм, да лень за планшеткой тянутцо
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем он постоянно запущенный-то ?
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, в hagouts шарить стол уже можно?
<artus> да пишуть туда гады такие :D
<baronos> влц ни че так оказался удобный таки на дройде :)
<inkvizitor68sl> надо поставить
<baronos> пишут что тормозит видео, у себя не заметил этогг
<inkvizitor68sl> хех
<NoOova> xubuntu
<NoOova> xfce
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь я вообще не буду конвертить видео для телефона
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova, молчал бы  )
<inkvizitor68sl> xfce сломан вдоль и поперек
 * NoOova ждет когда его направят на верный путь
 * NoOova в поисках нормального рабочего стола
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova, а чего его искать-то ?
<inkvizitor68sl> запускаешь precise
<inkvizitor68sl> пишеш ь apt-get install gnome2-panel
<NoOova> блин. kde хрень с точки зрения набора програм. gnome3 тормозит и вылетает. gnome-classic чтото поломан
<inkvizitor68sl> достаешь ccsm
<inkvizitor68sl> и пилишь-пилишь-пилишь
<NoOova> юнити - некошерно
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом наслаждаешься падающим компизом.
<inkvizitor68sl> короче, тебе flux gjljqltn )
<inkvizitor68sl> подойдет* )
<NoOova> окей
<NoOova> блин у меня уже стоят кеды гном и xfce
<NoOova> и удалять страшно
 * NoOova в поисках нормального рабочего стола
<NoOova> ой
<NoOova> точпад пальцем
<NoOova> утащат пол системы при удалении
<NoOova> а как версия убунты с флюксбоксом называется
<NoOova> fluxbuntu нету
<inkvizitor68sl> так просто поставь fluxbox и xcompmgr
<NoOova> а что за compmgr
<inkvizitor68sl> преврщает любой WM в композитный
 * NoOova ждет поздравлений с днем варенья
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или cairo
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova, с праздником.
<NoOova> cспасибо =)
<NoOova> а что значит композитный менеджер
<NoOova> в гугле говорят что для любого окна чтото там свое используется
<inkvizitor68sl> хым.
<inkvizitor68sl> а можно не парить моск
<[Raiden]> окна по сути 3д объекты
<[Raiden]> с таким вм
<inkvizitor68sl> а юзать compiz-standalone + xfce-panel
<inkvizitor68sl> О_о
<inkvizitor68sl> кажется, я придумал себе занятие на конец отпуска
<grad> o_0 compiz? фу, только unity, только хардкор
<grad> NoOova: с ДР
<[Raiden]> http://dirty.ru/comments/352907/#new
<inkvizitor68sl> ишотакого0?
<inkvizitor68sl> ишотакого) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь мониторы будут протыкать не только ногтями ?
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь они будут ещё и от апчхи в их сторону разваливаться) ?
<[Raiden]> теперь ты будешь пускать пузыри , когда надо многомониторную систему
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/07/02/hashish/
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты чего прыгаешь?
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-03
<tarokinoe> Здорово всем! Пацаны, проблемы с сетевым мостом! Значит на виртуальной машине (virt-1)две сетевые карты eth0 и eth1, eth1 смотрит в локальную сеть, а eth0 соединена с другой виртуальной машиной(virt-2).  Вот /etc/network/interfaces, ifconfig на virt-1 - http://paste.pro/5153308. На virt-2 адрес - 172.16.2.210
<sindikat`> exit
<tarokinoe> help!
<baronos> если вчера была гроза и сегодня на роутере индикатор лан не светится это значит умер роутер? менял кабель, материнку, все ровно не видит
<|rapidsp|> значит сегодня гроза будет
<baronos> ппц блин, на роутер не зайти :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> иногда помогает ребутнуть роутер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если повезет
<baronos> как я его уже не рубутал :(
<tarokinoe> пацаны не работает сетевой мост, помогите плиз!
<tarokinoe> Значит на виртуальной машине (virt-1)две сетевые карты eth0 и eth1, eth1 смотрит в локальную сеть, а eth0 соединена с другой виртуальной машиной(virt-2).  Вот /etc/network/interfaces, ifconfig на virt-1 - http://paste.pro/5153308. На virt-2 адрес - 172.16.2.210. Проблема в том, что мост не работает - пинги не п
<tagezi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> hi
<Chrome5162> ку
<SergeyIT> ку?
<Chrome5162> куку
<andrex> а чё так ма...
<SergeyIT> сидят дикари, говорить еще не умеют, скучно им, один произносит бабаба, другой решил не отставать - бубубу, третий - быбыбы, четвертый не растерялся и говорит - бабуб
<SergeyIT> так и появился язык
<SergeyIT> *ы
<andrex> смешно xD
<[Raiden]> а буква появилась когда камень на ногу упал, ага
<[Raiden]> а
<|rapidsp|> так появился ассемблер
<andrex> буква появилась когда портреты рисовали, а вот звук когда камень упал
<|rapidsp|> когда портреты рисовали, порнуха появилась
<andrex> ну и звук тоже
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34250
<FredyBackSlash> Доброго
<FredyBackSlash> Подскажите плиз правильный мануал по пробросу всех портов с алиаса, а-то я пробросить пробросил но на внутренней машине 2ip показывает только первый IP
<nAgoHaK> приветик =*
<yurau_> что хотел?
<nAgoHaK> я то?
<andrex> кикать восить банить, больше тут делать то нечего)
<nAgoHaK> умерло всё?
<andrex> ну так иногда приходют на пару минут, вопрос зададут корявенько и убегут
<andrex> вебов с сайта убрали, тролей меньше стало
<nAgoHaK> =(
<skai-falkorr> andrex: ты почто старожила напугал?
<andrex> ))
<andrex> я ж незнал что он так испугается
<SergeyIT> зря вебов убрали (
<skai-falkorr> не мы
<skai-falkorr> мы просто молились и приносили жертвы ради этого
<andrex> да и увожающий себя веб всегда знает как зайти)
<ivze> Всем доброго времени суток! Бьюсь с 12.04 - пытаюмь заставить делать мультисессионные DVD. K3b, Brasero беспощадно глючат. Или я отстал от жизни со своими "патефонными пластинками" =)
<skai-falkorr> сильно отстал. вообще кеб нормально записывал всегда
<ivze> k3b всегда лучше всего работал
<ivze> (на запись болванок народ в проекте Ubuntu, похоже, порядком пдзабил)
<ivze> Только образ записать  - и всё =)
<ivze> skai-falkorr, однако же, я не нашел лучшего средства для долговременного хранения фотографий на память
<ivze> чем болванки
<skai-falkorr> ivze: облако
<ivze> Столман не одобряет =)
<ivze> В работающем компьютере - нехорошо
<ivze> Разве что SSD на полке
<ivze> Обычный веник кто-нибудь уронит об пол
<skai-falkorr> штольман одобряет пожирание мозолек.но ужинать ими я не стану
<skai-falkorr> так что заведи себе фликер или дропбокс раскачай.
<ivze> Всё-таки слишом личные фотки не стоит выгружать наружу
<ivze> Это неправильно
<skai-falkorr> хоум порно вообще делать не стоит.пусть будет в памяти
<ivze> Это вы сами домыслили
<ivze> ;)
<SergeyIT> фотки печатать надо
<ivze> А видео? :D
<ivze> Ладно, это всё уже оффтопик
<Civil|2> ivze: есть кучи фотохостингов, которые можно запаролить
<ivze> Но данные по сути всё равно хранятся "где-то там" в открытом для владельца виде
<Civil|2> ivze: для владельца - ключевое слово )
<Civil|2> или ты про то, что потенциально их хостер может посмотреть?
<ivze> Это да
<Civil|2> ivze: ок, всякие dropbox/яндекс.диск и пр. Файл, в нем шифрованная фс
<ivze> Дропбокс с возможностью заливать зашифрованные
<ivze> Выглядит лучше
<Civil|2> ivze: можно арендовать/купить сервер и сделать из него свой личный фотохостинг своих личных фотографий
<ivze> В общем, если по теме, единственное, что у меня работает и пишет мультисессионные DVD - это:
<ivze>  growisofs -speed=${speed} -(Z|M) /dev/sr0 -R -J -V ${volname} {список файлов}
<Civil|2> ivze: просто brasero/k3b это фронтэнды к growisofs...
<ivze> Даже не знаю, что ответить тем, кто опасается, ч то в линуксе всё из коммандной строки =)
<ivze> Возможно wodim
<Civil|2> ivze: скорее всего можно где-то даже ткнуть что использовать
<ivze> поищем..
<yurau_> я яндекс диск подключил. 10 гигов не шутка.
<Civil|2> ivze: в к3б точно можно было раньше выбирать между 2-3 утилитами для записи
<skai-falkorr> ivze: а если перестать думать о своей исключительности, то станет проще жить:)
<skai-falkorr> ivze: на том же дропбоксе сотни террабайт информации крутится
<skai-falkorr> сложно представить, что сидит их сотрудник и рассматривает все это
<Civil|2> ivze: hdd кстати можно положить в сейф
<Civil|2> тогда его точно никто не уронит
<Civil|2> точнее уронят с той же вероятностью, с которой раздолбают ссд )
<ivze> hdd/sdd - ыполне хорошая альтернатива
<Civil|2> или сломают болванку
<ivze> Болванок много, а диск один
<ivze> Слишком большая "плотность значимости"
<ivze> Всё сваливать на одно устройство
<Civil|2> ivze: храни все фотографии в голове )
<ivze> Плюс CD/DVD переживают электромагнитный импульс. Но это, наверное, слишком. Всё-таки пластик плавится
<ivze> ыы
<ivze> А в вениках куча электроники
<Civil|2> ivze: а если твою квартиру с дисками взорвут? )
<ivze> Я примерно об этом
<skai-falkorr> Запас продуктов и воды на восемь дней,  арбалет, второй сезон Стар Трек: Оригинальные Серии на флэшке высокой плотности.
<skai-falkorr> А что если катастрофа разрушит все USB-порты?
<skai-falkorr> Ну, тогда нет причин жить, не так ли?
<ivze> ну да
<ivze> Кстати, как кто думает, BlueRay окончательно дохлый проект?
<andrex> для компов да, для приставок пока нет вроде как
<ivze> Ну и ладно.
<ivze> В общем, похоже, в Debian находится какой-то глючный форк cdrtools:  http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/linux-dist.html
<ivze> Автор (Jörg Schilling ) предлагает применить слакварный метод, выкинув в помойку то, что поставляется из дистрибутива
<Civil|2> ivze: лучше пакет сделай нормальный
<ivze> Это да, вот только K3b зависит от дистрибутивных глючных программ, а пакет будет конфликтовать с их файлами
<ivze> Автор предлагает вручную перезаписать утилиты обновлёнными файлами
<ivze> Что, безусловно, сильно не Debian-way
<ivze> Там какие-то тёрки с GPL
<ivze> На удивление Slackware-метод работает на ура. make install закидывает всё в /opt/shily. K3b подцепляет версии оттуда, игнорируя те, что в дистрибутиве.
<ivze> Ну, значит можно собрать deb-пакет
<[Raiden]> я думаю что все оптические носители - уже дохлый проект
<[Raiden]> болванки правда ещё покупал, за последине года 3, а готовые вообще нет.
<ivze> Да, твёрдотельные приборы оказывают давление
<[Raiden]> тнет в основном оказывает давление.
<[Raiden]> инет
<ivze> Это да
<ivze> И я таки нашел в K3b кнопку для выбора какой утилитой пользоваться -она возникает при записи, рядом с выбором скорости
<ivze> всё, можно считать, для меня проблема решена
<[Raiden]> а чем не устроил водим дебиановский?
<ivze> т.к. growisofs работает нормально
<[Raiden]> Хм
<ivze> Адски глючный: не делает мультисессию
<ivze> Там целое полотно от автора про то, какой глючный форк в Debian-е
<ivze> А всё из-за тёрок с лицензией
<[Raiden]> а.. мб. Я не юзаю мультисессии.
<ivze> Это просто мои специфические философские запросы =)
<[Raiden]> угу, по сути, чем меньше дистр занимается проблемами лицензий, тем больше шанс , что он будет удобней )
<[Raiden]> если надо писат ьчастями - можно почитать про udf , на рв там можно произвольно стирать и  писать. ХВ винде только сторонним софтом, а тут  не помню как )
<[Raiden]> ну или опять же внешний хдд\флэш. - оптика снова не нужна.
<ivze> У меня просто в шкафу ящик исторический, наверное, с 2002 года
<ivze> Там стопка CD, потом DVD с фотками
<ivze> Однако, традиция
<[Raiden]> лучше бы занялись созданием оптических процессоров. Свет всяко быстее чем бегающие электроны по проводам.
<[Raiden]> )
<ivze> Дак есть же, только коммерчески сильно не выгодно
<ivze> Скорее квантовый компьютер допилится =)
<[Raiden]> про 1 какой-то я читал...
<ivze> Хотя..
<ivze> А вот начсёт быстрее - не уверен
<ivze> В общем, всё - электромагнитные взаимодействия
<[Raiden]> во
<[Raiden]> Компьютер на базе EnLight256 способен обрабатывать 15 видеоканалов стандарта HDTV в режиме реального времени и позволяет создать новое направление в голографическом 3D TV.
<ivze> Я - тоже про него =)
<ivze> [Raiden], Там что-то написано про аналоговый оптический перемножитель матриц - строго говоря, это читерство
<ivze> Хотя классно
<[Raiden]> угу, он какой-то не универсальный, не помню подробностей
<ivze> Это как если бы было аналоговое FPU
<ivze> А насколько он быстрее в логических операциях - не знаю
<ivze> сигналы вдоль проводников распространяютя со скоростями в доли скорости света
<ivze> Если и будет выигрыш, но не более чем на порядок
<Dmitrix> Помогите пожалуйста! нужно восстановить 2 odt файла, не могу найти рабочую программу
<[Raiden]> photorec наверное
<Dmitrix> это консольная программа?
<_d4vid> Переименуйте файл в zip вместо odt и попробуйте открыть/восстановить архив.
<_d4vid> попробуй так
<Dmitrix> это чем его восстановить?
<Dmitrix> и что переименовывать?
<[Raiden]> консольная
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: он стрёр наверное
<_d4vid> http://linuxopen.ru/2009/04/02/prostojj-sposob-vosstanovit-udalennye.html
<_d4vid> убежал ..
<Sergey_IT> ку, кто не спит
<_d4vid> я
<Sergey_IT> народ, кончай храпеть.... спать мешаете
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, что скажешь?
<Scrimmer> два слона
<Scrimmer> привет)
<Scrimmer> сказать по поводу ?
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, а ты только по поводу могешь?
<baronos> мда, демьян подвел слегка :)
<baronos> ну да ладно. че как тут?)
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
<Kyshtynbai> чем подвел дебиан бароноса?
<Sergey_IT> подсел на дебиан
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Kyshtynbai> Приет
<Kyshtynbai> *привет
<Kyshtynbai> как однако прикольно апачом раздовать видюшки и смотреть из ванной на ведройде. даже не думал
<scratchx[x]> как подобрать оптимальные dpi?
<[Raiden]> если глаза устают - делай шрифт больше. Остальное потеря времени.
<[Raiden]> xdpyinfo|grep resol - так можно узнать дпи монитора, если оно не изменялось через конфиги
<[Raiden]> 90х91 в моем случае
<[Raiden]> если я ваще понял вопрос )
<Sergey_IT> линейкой измерить
<[Raiden]> пользуясь случаем покажу своё шг http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0703/h_1341343924_6496669_3fbecbaf7d.png
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<scratchx[x]>  resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
<scratchx[x]> так а мне надо узнать для телика
<scratchx[x]> подключен по HDMI
<[Raiden]> это я не знаю
<trancecore> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<trancecore> как в бубунте переназначить  комбо вызова терминала?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-04
<cNoNim> всем привет
<cNoNim> тут такая проблема... поставил я на ноут ubuntu и windows 7 все как бы хорошо и красиво само опредлилось и встало, только...
<cNoNim> windows 7 зависает при загрузке из grub2
<cNoNim> показывает надпись запускается шиндовс и все
<cNoNim> при этом пробовал восстанавливать mbr винды, винда грузится нормально
<cNoNim> в принципе можно грузить груб из виндового загрузчика, но хотелось бы решить как то проблему
<cNoNim> есть кто живой?
<izya> ребята подскажите,установил установщик деб пакетов GDebi пробовал установить скаченный пакет,пункта меню нет для установки через это ПО как полечить?
<Kyshtynbai> dpkg -i /путь/к/файлу/deb ?
<Kyshtynbai> если я тебя правильно понял
<izya> ага правильно
<Kyshtynbai> sudo только в начале не забудь
<izya> только знаю что есть ПО которое в 1 клик позволяет ставить пакеты
<izya> без терминала
<izya> ПО в офф репозитарии Gdeby  так кажись
<Kyshtynbai> хм... а правой кнопкой пр деб файлу? Там нету "установить"пункта?
<izya> тока вот его поставил а менюшки нету ( установить деб пакет через это по
<izya> в том то и дело что нету
<Kyshtynbai> Вообще, имхо гораздо проще из консоли всё делать). Для меня, разумеетсяЮ
<izya> как указать путь к папке заагрузки ??? home/op/Загрузки?
<izya> не магу чот понять принцип как попадать в ту иль иную папку
<Kyshtynbai> ну, например так /home/ivan/Загрузки
<Kyshtynbai> команда pwd покажет тебе текущий каталог, ls - список файлов в каталоге, cd -перемещает по каталогам
<Kyshtynbai> и tab полузуйся
<Kyshtynbai> автодополнением то есть.
<tagezi> всем привет )
<avas> Всем добрый !!
<Chrome5162> ку
<avas> Очень нужна помощ по МФУ!
<Chrome5162> спрашива
<avas> Есть система 12:04  и МФУ samsung SCX-4220 Нехотят дружить никак
<avas> Поиски по форумам и "великому" Гуглу привели к тому что надо установить универсальный драйвер
<avas> До его установки работал сканер
<avas> Поставил
<avas> Сканер не видится
<avas> Просит - включите устройство
<avas> Вот даже и незнаю где чего покрутить ?
<avas> Подскажите если хто сталкивался
<doronskiy[work]> avas, http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=Samsung&model=scx&bus=any&v=&p=
<avas> doronskiy Спасибо щас посмотрю
<avas> doronskiy подскажи - я нашёл там свою модель но что далее сделать ??
<avas> Извиняйте торможу недавно проснулся :-)
<doronskiy[work]> дальше не знаю, я сам не сталкивался
<doronskiy[work]> :)
<yurau_> что-то тихо на канале!
<yurau_> народу стало мало. все на минт свалили что-ли?
<doronskiy[work]> вин-8 же)
<yurau_> )
<doronskiy[work]> конечно же, исключительно для того, чтобы выявить массу недостатков по сравнению с unix like-ос
<yurau_> я вин7 только для батлы 3 использую
<baronos> сгенерировать xorg фаил нуво драйвера как?
<yurau_> хз надо сгенерировать на работающей машине.
<baronos> все не надо уже )
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> ку
<tagezi> вопрос ati mobility radeon hd 5650 у когонибудь работает на ubuntu?
<tagezi> или так, будет ли работать? )))
<tagezi> в оф поддерживаемыхне значиться )
<SergeyIT> попробуй с лайва
<tagezi> о, точно
<tagezi> SergeyIT: спасибо ))) видимо сказывается конец сесии ))
<SergeyIT> как же ты сессию сдал? )
<tagezi> так я потому что её сдал вот потому у меня мозг и высушен ))
<tagezi> вот через час сдам физику и думать савсам перестану )
<tagezi> эх
<nAgoHaK> приветики
<xoveax> как можно в терминале к COM порту подключиться?
<andrex> xoveax: minicom
<mastaiza> хай
<yurau_> хай
<tagezi> добрый вечер )
<andrex> tagezi: иди спать xD
<Chrome5162> ххх
<tagezi> andrex: не, поесть нужно... и наченать готовиться к следующей сессии )
<tagezi> и*
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Scrimmer> как называется дефолтный клиент для аськи в убунте ?)
<Scrimmer> мессенджер*
<sharikoff> talk в консоли
<sharikoff> =)
<cNoNim> всем привет
<baronos> дефолтный в убунту это empathy же с пакетом telepathy-haze вкючающий протокол icq
<sa4ok> возможно ли корректно завершить "dpkg-reconfigure -a"?
<sa4ok> типа перенастроить пакет, над которым работает сейчас и не продолжать
<[Raiden]> ctrl+c наверное
<[Raiden]> tckb cnhfiyj pfgecnb yfcnhjqre gjcktlytuj gfrtnf to` hfp
<sa4ok> а он информацию о пакетах так не покоцает?
<[Raiden]> если страшно запусти настройку последнего пакета ещё раз
<[Raiden]> нет
<sa4ok> не помогает. ctrl+c игнорируется
<doronskiy> это же не реестр
<doronskiy> это ж бубль гум)
<sa4ok> =)
<pr0mode> цтрл+з
<sa4ok> pr0mode, это не завершает процесс
<[Raiden]> pr0mode: кикну )
<sa4ok> pr0mode, а в фон его уводит
<pr0mode> [Raiden], за что? ))
<doronskiy> sudo killall dpkg
<doronskiy> sudo kill 9 dpkg, наконец
<pr0mode> sa4ok, разве ctrl+z не завершает?
<[Raiden]> неверная инфа, может даже зловредная ) Не все же знаю как из фона вернуть
<[Raiden]> pr0mode: нет
<pr0mode> хмм
<sa4ok> раньше тоже думал, что ктрл+з решает все проблемы)
<pr0mode> вот я запускаю в консоли что-нить, и нажимаю ctrl+z и всё завершается ...
<[Raiden]> )
<pr0mode> и в фоне нету ничего
<[Raiden]> pr0mode: почитай чего-нить про хоткеи в баше
<pr0mode> да читал вроде
<pr0mode> давно правда ...)))
<[Raiden]> и плохо
<Sergey_IT> а чего плохого то?
<pr0mode> всё время пользовался, пока хватало
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: программа может выполнятся, а юзер будет думать что завершилось, т.к. тут так сказали.
<[Raiden]> pr0mode: открой терминал и набери yes , потом нажми ctrl+z
<sa4ok> это я чего "dpkg-reconfigure -a" то пользовал.. пакет flashplugin-nonfree побитый какой-то. ни удалить ни переустановить. и мешается все время. по гуглу прошелся, много таких. похоже единственное действенное средство - вручную удалять инфу о том, что он
<sa4ok> "установлен". если пропаду, считайте меня комунистом)
<pr0mode> по нажатию ctrl+z программа осианавливается
<[Raiden]> pr0mode: и потом набери fg
<[Raiden]> jcnfyfdkbdftncz != pfdthiftncz
<[Raiden]> да, но не завершается
<doronskiy> кстати да, я удалял руками флэшнонфри и переустанавливал
<doronskiy> недавно
<pr0mode> но процесс завершается ведь
<artus> нет
<artus> просто в фон уходит вобщето
<[Raiden]> нет!
<[Raiden]> да, уходит в фон
<pr0mode> открываем консоль, пишем там firefox, потом нажимаем ctrl+z, закрываем консоль и фаерфокс закрывается!!!
<[Raiden]> ты дятел )
<artus> pr0mode, иии ?
<artus>  ctrl+z и дальше работаеш в этой же консольке
<[Raiden]> фф закрывается от того, что ты родительский процесс убил, закрыв окно.
<pr0mode> ну и норм
<[Raiden]> А не от того что ты ктрл+з нажал
<artus> а то что ты ее закрываеш, ты рубиш процес
<pr0mode> ctrl+z останавливает и всё
<artus> нет
<sa4ok> гг)
<sa4ok> пока еня небыло, тихо тут так было)
<artus> pr0mode, gedit потом ctrl+z  , а потом  jobs введи
<doronskiy> sa4ok: давай уже переустанавливай, здесь скоро свет выключат и все спать лягут
<artus> pr0mode, он просто замораживает процес
<doronskiy> кроме райдена, конечно)
<doronskiy> у него сегодня ночное дежурство ^^
<[Raiden]> а меня не забыли спросить?
<[Raiden]> хотя до часу может и буду
<doronskiy> главное — не забыть назначить
<pr0mode> хотя да, пишет остановлено всего лишь ...
<artus> fg и достанеш оттуда то что заморозил
<pr0mode> мде, а я всю жизнь пользовался ctrl+z и радовался )))
<[Raiden]> бывает некотоыре так из вима выходят
<artus> ну или bg чтоб оставив свободным терминал продолжить пользоваатцо самой программой
<artus> pr0mode, а че ctrl+c не ? ))
<pr0mode> ctrl+c напоминает мастдай ))) ну его
<artus> ммде
<pr0mode> да шучу...
<pr0mode> ладно, всем спасибо за разъяснения и гн
<doronskiy> а синий mcedit мастдай не напоминает? ;-)
<artus> doronskiy, это чем же он должен напоминать?
<Sergey_IT> контрол ц задолго до масдая был
<doronskiy> цветом, например?
<artus> doronskiy, чего ты там такое куриш то? ))
<doronskiy> artus: если ты не заметил, это был вопрос, а не утверждение
<sa4ok> ы) проблемы с битым пакетом решены
<artus> doronskiy, я и спросил откуда такие асоциации , причем здесь синий фм к венде ?
<doronskiy> у параноиков могут быть любые ассоциации
<artus> :)
<doronskiy> мало ли
<Sergey_IT> а реньше мониторы зеленые были....
<Sergey_IT> *а
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну да )
<Sergey_IT> а сейчас не модно стало
<doronskiy> мониторы.. тоже мне. я, вот, учился бейсику на чб телевизоре и ничего)
<doronskiy> вот такой был компьютерный крудодчек
<doronskiy> жж
<artus> бейсики на телевизорах, мс напоминающий венду, вобщем заговор все это :D
<Sergey_IT> а зеленые человечки?
<go8765> как в audacity добраться до менюшки экспорта?
<[Raiden]> не помню, но что-то мне подсказывает, что импорт\экспорт во всех программах в меню файл
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере так было до моды коверкать ифейсы и отрезать меню
<go8765> спс
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], меню скоро не будет, это точно. Уже сейчас везде суши...
<[Raiden]> мне нравится как сделали в мсофисе, новом пайнте. ну и как будет в новом эксплорере в вин8. Это сразу заменяет и мею и панель инструментов
<[Raiden]> на более крутую панель инструментов
<[Raiden]> а просто вырезание мне как-то не особо нравится
<[Raiden]> Хочу чего-нить подобное глобально во всём кде. )
<sa4ok> в либру бы такое..
<Sergey_IT> а я не видел... и не тянет
<tagezi> а я винду встанавливаю )
<tagezi> в следующем семестре будет экзамен по ней
<[Raiden]> http://edge.alluremedia.com.au/m/l/2011/08/Windows8Explorer.jpg
<tagezi> это что такое?
<doronskiy> кде5)
<tagezi> )
<doronskiy> хотя, конечно, имя файла в урл палит все дело
<tagezi> это типа пиар )
<tagezi> для домохозяек ))) называется вирусная рекламма ))
<doronskiy> вообще, проводник, навороченный
<doronskiy> копипасты путей, манипуляции с выделением, расшаривание итп. прям комбайн
<[Raiden]> если в кде 5 такое будет или похожее, то это будет здорово. Хотя я сомневаюсь. вероятней всего будет либо как сча либ опо другому.
<doronskiy> молодцы, чо. реально круто навернули
<[Raiden]> а сча - скрываемое по хоткею или кнопке меню + редактируемые иконки на панели задач.
<[Raiden]> правда не во всех софтинах
<doronskiy> ты щас про кде? я запутался
<[Raiden]> сча да
<jillsmitt> кде сейчас отличная среда
<jillsmitt> лучше всех
<jillsmitt> и дельфин окей
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0705/h_1341433009_2344891_a35116a9ee.png
<doronskiy> да ладно. это все равно что сказать, что пельмени отличная еда, лучше всех
<jillsmitt> doronskiy, я имею право на субъективное мнение
<doronskiy> предупреждай, что оно субъективное, гонмы обидятся же)
<doronskiy> гномы
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> и чо будет? )
<doronskiy> обидятся и не будут с ним разговаривать
<tagezi> как в том анегдоте?
<doronskiy> или троллить начнут!
<doronskiy> никто так не любит холивары, как красноглазы
<tagezi> кто украл мой чемодан? или я сделаю то что сделал вчера?)
<doronskiy> [Raiden]: в гномовские времена твои десктопы мне больше нравились
<doronskiy> щас какая-то фигня, честное слово
<tagezi> заканчивай флудить.. на вкус ицвет все фломастеры разные )))
<doronskiy> насчет флуда — тонкий момент. при перманентном молчании народа больше здесь точно не станет, это как пить дать
<doronskiy> и в то же время я никоим образом не мешаю конкретной помощи, если кто-то что-то спрашивает по делу
<tagezi> а то сейчас выесниться что [Raiden] забыл таблетки выпить )))
<[Raiden]> Ну, что было то прошло. Мне самому гном начал нравится после замены вм , как минимум... После пары лет юза, несмотря на все недостатки.
<doronskiy> он уже давно перешел на инъекции)
<tagezi> =D
<[Raiden]> я их ваще не пью ) Даж простуду стараюсь малиной с чаем лечить
<doronskiy> ага, и молоком с грибами)
<tagezi> ну, значит килограм пустырника )
<[Raiden]> )
 * [Raiden] прописал авторам гнома тонну пургена.
<[Raiden]> что бы было время посидеть и подумать
<doronskiy> гнома-3, это важно
<tagezi> =D
<[Raiden]> угу )
<tagezi> важно то что нравиться пользователю
<doronskiy> все же я не смог осилить кде. наверное, чисто визуально оттолкнуло. понимаю, что это мутная причина, но, тем не менее
<doronskiy> как-то топорно все, фу
<doronskiy> сижу пока в юнити на работе и 10.10 гном-2 на ноутбуке
<doronskiy> в юнити стоило сделать автоскрытие лаунчера и сразу стало легче на душе) остальное не так напрягает
<[Raiden]> жаль его там вообще нельзя вырубить
<[Raiden]> для замены на docky и awn
<[Raiden]> хотя можно, делаеш ьпросто сессию с копизом без юнити + авн
<doronskiy> я кайродок недавно попробовал туда запихать.. до этого когда-то пользовался аж целый год. а щас чего-то вообще никак. выключил
<doronskiy> кстати, если сравнивать его визуально с нативным доком в макоси — весьма унылая пародия
<doronskiy> хотя, смена стилей, это, конечно, плюс
<doronskiy> правда, кроме кайродока есть же еще вроде кучка доков. не пробовал
<Kyshtynbai> каталог /media по уму если, кому должен принадлежать? Руту?
<doronskiy> да
<doronskiy> хотя, на самом деле, это не так важно
<doronskiy> главное — права. а рут и с чужим каталогом нормально сладит)
<Kyshtynbai> я к чему спрашиваю, хочу отдавать по хттп видео на планшет, с подключённого к компу усб харда, а вот опач что-то мне пытается вынести моск и говорит форбидден
<Kyshtynbai> если поставить документ рут в /media
<Kyshtynbai> то каталога с названием диска он не отображает
<doronskiy> прежде всего положи туда индекс.хтмл с какой-нибудь фразой и попытайся открытьё
<doronskiy> дальше возможны варианты
<doronskiy> если откроется — копать настройки noindex
<doronskiy> если нет — что-то не так с настройкой рутового каталога апача
<doronskiy> а вообще, самое лучшее — sudo tail /var/log/apache2/errors.log
<doronskiy> там, скорее всего, все написано
<Kyshtynbai> мне как раз нужно без хтмл файла, чтобы он содержимое каталога выводил. и если сделать наприер touch /media/index.html, что он его покажет, а вот директории почему-то не показывает.
<Kyshtynbai> Да, спасибо, щас буду лог курить
<doronskiy> тогда нужно разрешить индексирование в настройках виртхоста
<Kyshtynbai> кажется, Options Idexes ?
<doronskiy> по умолчанию оно запрещено и это правильно
<doronskiy> ну как-то так. прости, я как-то не сталкивался с этой проблемой давно
<doronskiy> просто надобности не было его разрешать
<Kyshtynbai> ничо0ничо, я уж нагуглил)
<Kyshtynbai> всё, решил вопрос выставлениее 755 на каталог диска
<Kyshtynbai> *выставлением
<Kyshtynbai> надо было сразу права посмотреть)
<doronskiy> неожиданно
<doronskiy> )
<doronskiy> ок
<doronskiy> а как же тогда индекс.хтмл показывался?
<Kyshtynbai> там так:
 * doronskiy чувствует, что ему что-то не договаривают
<Kyshtynbai> tes
<Kyshtynbai> test
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Failed!
<Kyshtynbai> там /media был 755, а /media/тут-дикое-имя диска был только для овнера доступен на чтение и листинг
<Kyshtynbai> вот
<doronskiy> аа
<doronskiy> тогда ты не решил проблему
<doronskiy> в твоем случае лучший вариант — настроить конкретное монтирование для конкретного диска в /etc/fstab
<doronskiy> это будет самым правильным
<Kyshtynbai> угу, я думаю что так и сделаю, но уже завтра)
<doronskiy> но тут еще одна проблемв
<doronskiy> апач без него не стартанет)
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<doronskiy> впрочем, он и сейчас не стартанет, если диск отмонтировать
<doronskiy> отсутствующие разделы для своих виртхостов вебсервер крайне не любит)
<Kyshtynbai> а чего ему старторвать, если я его и не выключаю)?
<doronskiy> ну сделай ребут, а там посмотрим)
<Kyshtynbai> ну это да
<doronskiy> хотя
<Kyshtynbai> только зачем)? гудит себе в углу, есть не просить) чего его ребутить
<doronskiy> подожди
<doronskiy> если файлы, которые нужно показывать, находятся прямо в корне внешнего диска, то тогда нормально
<Kyshtynbai> кроме того, апач имхо стартует позже, чем монтируюцца диски и файловые системы из фстаб
<doronskiy> для фстаба все равно же каталог нужно создавать
<Kyshtynbai> кажецца
<doronskiy> и он будет реальным
<doronskiy> я вот как-то ни разу не пробовал монтировать в каталог, в котором есть еще каталоги
<doronskiy> если так можно, то проблем не будет — только фстаб настроить и все
<Kyshtynbai> ладно
<Kyshtynbai> это уж доработка напыльнико)
<doronskiy> а апач без диска будет видеть просто пустые каталоги
<[Raiden]> можно, содержимое будет какое смаунтил
<doronskiy> просто главное, чтобы они тупо были
<doronskiy> ну отлично тогда
<[Raiden]> у меня как-то была мыслЬ ,чт отак можно файлы прятать
<doronskiy> осталось выкрить фстаб
<[Raiden]> прявда не пригодилось )
<doronskiy> *выкурить
<Kyshtynbai> я ваще nas купить хочу, а там уж и нфс даже можно сделать
<Kyshtynbai> хотя вообще говоря по хттп тоже хорошо отдавать
 * doronskiy предпочитает sftp
<doronskiy> точнее, sshfs в данном случае
<doronskiy> но здесь наверное лучше нфс, да. объемы, скорость
<Kyshtynbai> там да, я слышал что нфс работаею по юдипи и защёт этого чуть ли не в два раза быстре всяких самб
<doronskiy> нфс вообще крутяк. одна только порш анлишд чего стоит
<doronskiy> :-)
<Kyshtynbai> хехе
<Kyshtynbai> а вот как в ведроиде сказать, что media - это 192.168.1.3, от это вопрос)) /etc/hosts как отредактировать, не искейпа, не контрола нету, сохранить файл не могу
<Kyshtynbai> вот же задача блин
<doronskiy> пользуйся scp
<doronskiy> если вообще нет редакторов
<doronskiy> scp есть везде
<doronskiy> !scp
<ubuntuhelp> SCP (от англ. secure copy) — протокол копирования файлов, использующий в качестве транспорта !SSH. В UNIX-подобных ОС существует одноимённая утилита удалённого копирования файлов (входит в состав openssh).
<ubuntuhelp> Использование: scp SourceFile user@host:dir/TargetFile ; scp user@host:dir/SourceFile TargetFile. WinSCP — scp-клиент под Windows. Вы можете найти его на http://winscp.net/
<Kyshtynbai> точно! не подумал
<Kyshtynbai> Спасибо
<doronskiy> на здоровье
<doronskiy> и вообще.. можно же в mc во вкладке открыть ssh соединение и править что хочешь
<doronskiy> удаленно, в смысле. не на самом телефоне
<Kyshtynbai> да, не подумал я удалённо зайти напланшет, только походу надо на нём пароль рута поставить
<Kyshtynbai> а то как же я зайду
<doronskiy> не только поставить, но и убедиться, что ему разрешен вход по ссш
<doronskiy> по-хорошему, руту не надо бы в него ходить
<Kyshtynbai> а не рут даст ли хостс отредактировать
<doronskiy> не даст конечно
<doronskiy> поэтому — либо ставь руту пароль и мс
<doronskiy> либо сцп
<artus> а нафига руту пароль?
<doronskiy> artus: в данном случае, чтобы ходить им в ссш из мс
<artus> а че, судо уже не вариант стал?
<doronskiy> из мс?
<doronskiy> подскажи-ка, я не в курсе
<tagezi> а зачем вообще рут? )
<artus> doronskiy, в чем сакральный смысл ходить из мс по ssh ?
<doronskiy> на удаленной нет редакторов
<artus> дааа? а vi и нано отменили штоль?
<doronskiy> да
<doronskiy> на телефонах их обычно отменяют
<Kyshtynbai> artus: короче тут надо отредактировать файл хостс на ведройде, и как это сделать на нём самом я не понимаю)) нету там клавишь искейп и контрл
<artus> Kyshtynbai, есть )
<Kyshtynbai> ыыы
<Kyshtynbai> ну чото я вот не вижу)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, хакеркейборд в маркете ставиш и есть там даже f1-12
<Kyshtynbai> нука нука щас
<Kyshtynbai> попробую
<artus> а ваааще, тот же /etc/hosts правитцо любым гуевым редактором на планшете если че
<artus> не страдай фигней вобщем
<doronskiy> в андроиде гуй запускается от рута?
<artus> а темболее с всякими ссх через mc , накрайняк читай про доступ по ключу
<doronskiy> круто
<artus> doronskiy, причем тут гуй ?
<artus> или у тебя проблема открыть любой рутовый файл?
<tagezi> artus: чото ты сегодня позно кофя попил )
<doronskiy> ёты же о гуевом редакторе говоришь?
<artus> doronskiy, ну да
<doronskiy> он редактирует хостс?
<doronskiy> либо хостс открыть для редактирования юзеру, либо гуй рутовый? уточни
<artus> doronskiy, завязывай с веществами, тогда возможно до тебя дойдет что любой гуевый редактор может поправить там рутовый файл без всяких ссх и терминалов
<artus> саамый простой вариант - hd експлорер, в настройках дать рут права, и правь любым редактором что хош
<artus> потом если ненадо просто вырубаеш галочку
<doronskiy> а. типа запуск от админа, ок
<artus> doronskiy, я же говорю завязывай с веществами) от какого нафиг админа ))
<tagezi> artus: научи меня виндой пользоваться ))
<artus> tagezi, точно, надо кофе наколотить)
<artus> tagezi, оно те ненадо, ну накрайняк ставиш игрушку, запускаеш игрушку, наигрался - отцепил винт и на полочку :)
<doronskiy> artus: если редактор правит рутовый файл, то этот редактор, как минимум, запущен с рутовыми правами
<doronskiy> нет?
<artus> это фм который имеет рут права запускает редактор уже
<doronskiy> смысл тот же
<tagezi> artus: зимой экзамен по ОС.. а препод помоему только винду и знает )
<doronskiy> я говорю о том же, а у тебя глюки походу
<artus> doronskiy, мальчик, покази мне пользователя админа а никсак и научи под ним запускать , хотя ненадо, мне хватило ssh из под mc запускать ))
<doronskiy> j[
<doronskiy> самое тупое что ты можешь делать — придираться к словам
<artus> угу, пичаль, да )
<doronskiy> мда, когда суть не улавливаешь, это грустно
<doronskiy> кстати, мне 34, не позорься с обращением
<tagezi> doronskiy: о, лошадь )
<doronskiy> ага
<tagezi> привет, сородичь )
<Kyshtynbai> опа. рид онли файл систем
<tagezi> я тоже не парнокопытное ))
<artus> как все запущено, сначала ты расказываеш про какие то извращения а потом я же и придераюсь) просто не надо усложнять конструкцию сверхмеры )
<artus> Kyshtynbai, рутованый вообще дроид то?
<Kyshtynbai> угу рутовал лично
<Kyshtynbai> только я щас карту памяти вынул
<artus> ну вот hd експлорер , желтенький вобщем такой , там в настройках рут режим есть
<Kyshtynbai> а она вроде бы как нужна была дял рутования
<artus> из под него тапаеш на файл и правиш
<artus> Kyshtynbai, да не
<Kyshtynbai> ок щас попробую мерси
<doronskiy> artus: я никак не усложнял. предложил 2 варианта: на удаленке править через мс или перегонять его с scp
<doronskiy> какие там есть возможности в самом андроиде я вообще не в курсе
<artus> doronskiy, там как минимум 2 сложности , рут и ссх :)
<doronskiy> в варианта с сцп нет
<artus> и с обоими надо плясать, и не факт что ничего не сломается )
<doronskiy> в варианте
<artus> doronskiy, там ссх сервера по дефолту нет )
<doronskiy> пф, чему ломаться?
<doronskiy> он заходит по ссш как я понял
<doronskiy> это уже минус одна проблема
<doronskiy> я бы сделал сцп на себя, отредактил и загнал бы туда в тмп, чтобы уже на месте сделать sudo mv
<doronskiy> все
<doronskiy> никаких прог не надо ставить, пароль к руту не нужен
<artus> @kban xyi меняй ник
<Kyshtynbai> хехехе
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сн
<artus> кстаати, Kyshtynbai ты вообще фигней маешся ))
<doronskiy> а вариант с мс, кстати тоже хорош
<doronskiy> если временно разрешить заходить рутом
<artus> тебе отдавать статику фильмы на дроид? при таком тупом раскладе всеравно будет тормозить))
<doronskiy> можно отредактить кучу файлов без заморочек на нормальном мониторе с нормальной клавиатурой
<artus> Kyshtynbai, ставиш нгинкс , натравливаеш его на папку с фильмами, и тогда у тебя даже прогрутка работает адекватно )
<artus> doronskiy, да ненадо там ничего вообще править ) ато после правки они имеют свойство окирпичиватцо , это ж не стационар
<Kyshtynbai> нда? можна и нгинкс попробовать, учту, спасибо).
<doronskiy> эээ? вебсервер влияет на прокрутку в клиенте??
<artus> Kyshtynbai, не можно а нужно, пройденый этап
<Kyshtynbai> просто в насстройке нгинкса в кач-ве документ рута поставить директорию с фильмами?
<artus> of rjyabu lfv
<artus> ща конфиг дам
<Kyshtynbai> о! мерси!
<artus> Kyshtynbai, http://hastebin.com/himaqideyu.nginx
<artus> doronskiy, а вот при тупом стриме не хочет оно нормально прокрутку видео отрабатывать, видать чето с кешем не то , залипает
<Kyshtynbai> Спасибо!
<doronskiy> а, это речь о проигрывании
<artus> угу
<doronskiy> я про листинг файлов подумал
<artus> а таким макаром даже hd летает )
<artus> ну и сразу создаеть индекс файл
<artus> Kyshtynbai, кстати как минимум опера умеет по тапу открывать в проигрывателе сразу
<Kyshtynbai> круть! ведроид пока шо новый, необкатанный) я ищо не во всё разобрался
<artus> кстати, там альфы 12.10 еще нет часом?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, #android-ru вооть тудыть про дроиды офтопить забегай )
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> расказал всё а потом послал ))
<Kyshtynbai> яволь!
<artus> tagezi, я пригласиил )) большая разница )
<artus> tagezi, и вообще я кофе пью )
<tagezi> artus: те вредно много кофе пить ))
<Kyshtynbai> Та ещё на ночь-то)
<tagezi> ты слишком добрым становишься ))
<artus> да чето чай уже не лезет )
<tagezi> лан
<tagezi> снов
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-05
<baronos> artus: есть там альфа 12.10, но нет еще образа с гном3, он будет с ыходом 3.6 наверно :)
<scratchx[x]> народ ареально ли под линуксом ограничить заряд батарее например на 80%?
<Chrome5162> ?
<Chrome5162> в смысле "ограничить"
<scratchx[x]> ну чтобзарядка отрубалась на 80%
<scratchx[x]> или програмно не прокатит?
<Chrome5162> то есть если я правильно понял
<Chrome5162> ноут заряжаеца
<Chrome5162> и когда достигает 80%
<Chrome5162> перестаёт заряжаца
<scratchx[x]> да
<scratchx[x]> design capacity:         5200 mAh
<scratchx[x]> last full capacity:      2500 mAh
<scratchx[x]> износ более 50% батарейки
<Chrome5162> ух ёпт
<Chrome5162> а сменить не проще?
<scratchx[x]> ну а с этой не че ужене сделать?
<scratchx[x]> просто ноут старый не охото на него тратиться
<Chrome5162> хм
<Chrome5162> гугле не искал?
<scratchx[x]> да искал но что т оинтересного и полезного по теме мало
<scratchx[x]> кроме как сменить банки
<scratchx[x]> но такие разве найдешь
<Chrome5162> хх
<Chrome5162> о ну да
<scratchx[x]> мож разряд/заряд погонять?
<scratchx[x]> но кажется толку тожемало от этого
<Chrome5162> честно не в курсе
<Chrome5162> программно ограничить
<Chrome5162> если и можно то на старых я думаю врядли
<scratchx[x]> ну лет 5 ему
<scratchx[x]> еще заметил что не выходит из ждущего режима
<scratchx[x]> просто черный экран и все
<scratchx[x]> тока перезагрузка
<vladgobelen> scratchx[x]: нвидиа?
<scratchx[x]> в чем косяк?
<scratchx[x]> ага
<scratchx[x]> 302.17-0ubuntu1~precise~xup1
<Prospect> доброе время суток всем.
<Prospect> я скачал и записал Убунту на диск, вставил его в дисковод и перезапустил комп.
<scratchx[x]> vladgobelen: реально поправить?
<Prospect> В руководстве написано, что выбрав язык, можно запустить его с диска без установки и что через пары-тройки минут ожидания я буду награжден и увижу рабочий стол Убунту.
<Prospect> Но я был награжден за терпение вот этой надписью: Unable to find a medium containing a live file system. В чем тут проблема?
<Henoxek> Prospect, привод по SATA или IDE подключается?
<Prospect> IDE
<Sergey_IT> СД и 12.04?
<Prospect> да, CD. а что такое 12.04?
<Sergey_IT> Версия убунты
<Prospect> версия Убунту, да 12.04
<Sergey_IT> сд на минимальной скорости писал?
<Prospect> не на самой минимальной. я обычно когда диски записываю, выбираю из доступных скоростей среднюю
<Sergey_IT> лучше мин. или флешка
<Prospect> а я не уверен, у меня в BIOSе есть возможность загрузки с флешки или нет
 * baronos всегда записывал на максимальной скорости, и никогда не было проблем.
<Sergey_IT> Я о том же )
<Prospect> хорошо, я сейчас попробую с флешки, потом вернусь. Спасибо!
<scratchx[x]> ну кто поможет с ждкщим режимом
<scratchx[x]> не хочет нормально из него выходить
<Sergey_IT> а ты не заходи
<scratchx[x]> Sergey_IT: ну удобно же
<scratchx[x]> да и это не решение проблемы
<scratchx[x]> )
<Sergey_IT> я не пользуюсь )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> scratchx[x]: проблемы со ждущим режимом решались обновлением дров на видео или ядрышко посвежей
<scratchx[x]> да вроде все новое
<scratchx[x]> ну ядро правдо из репов
<scratchx[x]> сам не собирал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня на 10.04 ядрышко 3.x
<scratchx[x]> да и не для этого я с дженты на убунту переходил....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а как он у тебя "нормально" не просыпается?
<scratchx[x]> 3.2.0-26-generic-pae
<scratchx[x]> ну включается и тока черный экран
<scratchx[x]> не в консоль перейти не могу
<scratchx[x]> ни на что не реагирует
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут глянь ядрышки http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<baronos> на нуво драйвере все работает, и ждет и спит пк :)
<scratchx[x]> хм надо попробовать
<scratchx[x]> как там щя с 3D?
<scratchx[x]> вроде в последних дровах много плюшек
<scratchx[x]> так вот щя к примеру поставлю их, а нвидеевский как то заблокировать надо?
<scratchx[x]> убунта как то сама подбирает дрова
<baronos> хз, стоит нуво 1.0 и 3д и все отстольное работает
<scratchx[x]> щя попробуемс
<scratchx[x]> как ты их ставил?
<scratchx[x]> хм  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau стоит уже
<scratchx[x]> как бы так указать что надо их юзать а не нвидию
<baronos> надо тебе удалить нвидиа и возможно убрать нуво из блеклиста
<baronos> я ставлю драйвера через скрипт sgfxi
<scratchx[x]> а если нвидию в влеклист?
<scratchx[x]> че за скрипт такой?
<baronos> хз, так не пробовал, там возможно модуль отключать нужно будет нвидиа
<baronos> загугли sgfxi
<baronos> но тебе сейчас его не надо, найди как убрать проприетарщину и поставить открытые дрова
<Chrome5162> ребята а есть Raidcall на лин
<yurau> Chrome5162: teamspeak
<Chrome5162> yurau: я спросил про тимспик?
<yurau> z levfk nt,t fyfkju ye;ty
<Chrome5162> а по русски
<yurau> я думал тебе аналог нужен
<Scrimmer> саламат паги всем
<Chrome5162> yurau: я не спрашивал есть ли аналог я спросил прямым текстом есть ли раидкал на линукс
<yurau> нет нету
<artus> Chrome5162, а че, перманентный бан в гугле ?
<Chrome5162> спасибо
<baronos> загуглил бы, тут не поиск по
<Chrome5162> artus: я искал
<artus> Chrome5162, все 23к ссылок говорят что онли вайн, отсюда вывод - смысл спрашивать? ))
<Chrome5162> я предпочитаю у всех спросить
<Chrome5162> мож малоищвестный
<artus> Chrome5162, ну как бе офф сайт софтины дает более исчерпывающую инфу обычно)
<Chrome5162> хх
<skai-falkorr> народ.кто хочет вспомнить молодость?
<[Raiden]> какая печальаня новость. Фактически похоронка по нокии http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34272
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ты нашел жевачку турбо?)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: я нашел астрал мастерс
<skai-falkorr> хорошая карточная игра
<baronos> хмм, че то не припомню такую
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/07/05/delay/
<Sergey_IT> ку
<yurau> да
<yurau> приколитесь, на канале мате примерно столькоже людей сколько на этом канале.
<Sergey_IT> на #ubuntu больше (
<Sergey_IT> убунту пришла к совершенству - все работает, пилить нечего
<[Raiden]> ра русскоязычном канале мате?
<[Raiden]> на*
<[Raiden]> f nj z vjue pfzdbn mxnj yf rfyfkt re,eyns d 5/5 hfp ,jkmit xtv nen
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> не буду переводить
<misha777> #ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> misha777, /join #ubuntu
<misha777> <Sergey_IT> ok
<Sergey_IT>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<tagezi> всем привет )
<vvo> Уважаемые, в чем может быть проблема - не работают fn-клавиши на дефолтном ядре, при этом отлично работают на ядрах с kernerl.ubuntu?
<tagezi> тоесть если ты сам собираешь все ядра то всё ок, а если ставишь из репов то все травой порастает? )
<baronos> косить надо ;)
<misha777> <Sergey_IT> это адрес французского чата?
<vvo> когда ставлю готовое ядро из дэб пакета, отсюда - http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<tagezi> baronos: ну или настраивать аптгет.. не зряже в нём коровья сила )
<baronos> модули ядра разве нельзя вкл. для фн клавишь? типа модуль samsung-laptop или типа того
<skai-falkorr> да думаю тут дело в версиях
<baronos> тоже может быть
<vvo> нет, не в версиях
<tagezi> фн помоему во всех ядрах по умолчанию стоит
<tagezi> там вообще дофига чего по умолчанию стоит, сааавсем не нужного даже )
<baronos> ну все ведет к тому, что при сборке ядра он че то вкл. чего не вкл. в дефолте. нужно наверно модель бука смотреть и вычислять. имхо
<vvo> я второй день на убунте, думаю рано мне ядро пересобирать.
<baronos> тогда гушли на предмет бука и фн клавишь
<tagezi> ты целых два дня на убунте и ещё не пересобрал ядро?)))
<baronos> гугли*
<markmx> линуксы-линуксончики, ставить тестить мяту последнюю?? кто пробовал?
<tagezi> а зачем?
<markmx> ну новая, посмотреть что там да как
<markmx> может она грузится за 8 секунд :)
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT, tagezi, artus, [Raiden], привет ;)
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> я последнюю мяту пробовал, но вам не понравится
<[Raiden]> т.к. я пробова лкде эдишен
<markmx> эм.. .а какие там есть?
<markmx> я тока гномовые юал просто всю жисть
<tagezi> а влруг она переписывает биос? ))
<tagezi> д*
<markmx> во кстати, введике меня в курс дела, я просто планирую под линуксом прогать на джаве, разумно сие?
<markmx> по работе есть возможность повысится, стать тестировщиком
<markmx> вот подумываю джаву в линуксе юзать
<NoOova> Народ, что делать?
<NoOova> Мне начинает нравиться.........
<NoOova> юнити
<tagezi> )
<markmx> срочно, дайте ему ссылку на песню с деткором
<doronski_> тестировать придется на целевой платформе
<doronskiy> мой друг тестирует по в сбере, и их никуда дальше винды не пускают
<tagezi> NoOova: поздно )) хотя можешь попробовать w8 ))
<NoOova> я вернусь нащад к винде только тогда когда на ней можно будет работать без гуя
<markmx> винповершел тебе в помощ
<NoOova> или когда захочу поиграть в какую нибудь в помощь
<NoOova> повершел нето
<vvo> особенно в8 сделала в этом большие шаги
<markmx> ладн, так а что для разработки в линуксе надо из жавы? openjdk-7-jdk вот такую штуку?
<NoOova> с ним венду без графики не запустишь
<NoOova> markmx: не упаси
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, где ты девушку с именем Юнити нашел?
<NoOova> скачай с оракла
<NoOova> не юнити это любовница
<NoOova> мы вместе всего лишь 3 дня
<NoOova> и дома и на работе
<Sergey_IT> жена думает, что ты у любовницы, а любовниица - что у жены, а ты с юнити
<NoOova> жены нема) этим ты богат
<doronskiy> я на работе вроде бы тоже уже привык к юнити, но там вся фишка в том, что я все попрятал)
<markmx> все запилил :) пошел тестить :)
<NoOova> фишка в том что она раза в 3 реше вылетает чем гном
<doronskiy> вылетает?
<doronskiy> куда, в трубу?
<NoOova> реже*
<NoOova> у меня гном перезагружается например когда нотис всплывает
<NoOova> )))
<doronskiy> тогда понятно, почему ты так любишь консоли
<doronskiy> ты и графики-то не видел)
<NoOova> :-D
<tagezi> не, консоль рулит по любому
<NoOova> баш на моей памяти ещё ни разу не вылетал
<doronskiy> да я не спорю
<Sergey_IT> баш сам улетный
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> с гномом просто невозмоюно без консоли жить. Это факт.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а в кде как в вин - консоль не нужна?
<NoOova> А кто сказал что в вин консоль не нужна?
<NoOova> представляю.... Пуск -> Программы -> Стандартные -> Программа выполнения Пинга
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, виндошников спроси - 99% не знают, что такое консоль
<NoOova> только лишь потому что винда предустановлена на большинство копов
<NoOova> компов*
<[Raiden]> вот как раз пинг в гноме 2 шел в комплекте
<[Raiden]> и не только
<NoOova> имею ввижу что за виндой сидят те кому компьютер нужен сделать пару самых простых вещей
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, так основной массе и нужны простые вещи
<[Raiden]> как-то так http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0705/h_1341513559_2885322_3d2423c364.png
<doronskiy> почему простые? монтирование видео, редактирование фото и музыки — простые вещи?
<doronskiy> бухгалтерия 1с может быть простые вещи?
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: и в кде нужна. Полноценного гуи под линукс нет. кде всего-лишь самый полноценный из того что есть.
<doronskiy> или по-вашему, компы существуют только для айтишников?
<doronskiy> айтишников в этом стаде от силы 10%
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], я, кстати, консолью не пользуюсь
<[Raiden]> понравилась картинка с виндовым цмд http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0705/h_1341513798_1358758_12a3f7d9de.png
<[Raiden]> попробовал под неё закосить
<[Raiden]> )
<doronskiy> в макоси хорошая консоль, но их хоткеи портят все удовольствие
<doronskiy> и да, к сожалению, она там совсем не нужна, по сути
<doronskiy> или к счастью;; я пока не определился
<[Raiden]> к счастью я думаю.
<tagezi> к сожалению
<[Raiden]> я пользовался недавн онокией на симбе, сча андройдом. Телефонами т.е. И мне там не приходилось вводить команды или не дай бог запоминать их ещё и их ключи. Однако всё работало :)
<[Raiden]> не вижу почему на компутере должно быть иначе.
<NoOova> потому то с гуем сложнее добиться такой гибкости
<NoOova> линукс это же конструктор
<doronskiy> в определенном смысле я согласен, запоминать требуху это лишнее
<doronskiy> эта мелочь, хоть и повышает чсв, при этом реально отвлекает от основной деятельности
<doronskiy> если конечно, ты не сисадмин
<[Raiden]> да, я примерно так же думаю
<doronskiy> NoOova: сложно, но не невозможно, если брать за пример коммерческие продукты
<tagezi> если седеть и гамать.. или копать в кальке и в контакте, конечно консоль не нужна
<doronskiy> можно кодить без консолей, прикинь
<NoOova> вы просто стареете и стремитесь все упрощать
<tagezi> если нужно что-нибудь помощнее делать.. то гуи вообще нафиг не нужны.. они только тормазят
<doronskiy> ага, а вы усложнять
<tagezi> doronskiy: он в мой огород камень кинул )
<tagezi> с гуями сложнее ))
<doronskiy> мне лично консоль нужна в основном для администрирования удаленок и массовых действий с чем-либо
<doronskiy> все
<tagezi> это тебе лично )
<doronskiy> я не дебил делать постобработку фото в рав, например
<tagezi> это не значит что она всем так нужна )
<doronskiy> ну кому всем?
<tagezi> ну например мне )
<doronskiy> вам, убунтоводам, в основной массе она нудна для самомнения
<doronskiy> я не говорю, что это плохо. наоборот
<NoOova> ой ой ой
<doronskiy> но на это уходит масса времени
<tagezi> я вообще вылажу из гуев только что бы в хроме картинки посмотреть
<tagezi> в гуи )
<doronskiy> ну и зря
<tagezi> на консоль не уходит масса времени.. ничкть не дольше чем в гуи интерфейсе рабобраться
<NoOova> tagezi: а потом разобраться ещё раз
<NoOova> а потом ещё раз
<NoOova> и ещё раз
<doronskiy> я не о том времени, в которое решается нужная задача
<doronskiy> я о самом наличии этих мнимых задач
<tagezi> да, а в консоли один единственный и на всегда ))
<NoOova> консоль почти универсаьлна
<doronskiy> на ненужные судороги — принципиально ненужные. вот на что оно уходит
<NoOova> ктому же упадет гуй и что будете делать?
<tagezi> поставит систему занова ))
<Onkeltem> Парни, я нашел ответ - зачем мне 3 монитора!
<doronskiy> NoOova: скажу такую вещь. у меня есть авто. заглохнет — отдам в сервис
<Onkeltem> Убийственный ))))
<tagezi> в хоме всёравно только видео с рутрекера и картинки )
<doronskiy> я не намерен учиться на автослесаря, мне это неинтересно
<NoOova> doronskiy: просто ты потребительски относишся к системе. а консоль это творческий подход
<Onkeltem> http://forum.oberoncore.ru/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=1012&start=20#p17053 -- много букв, но это реально интересно.
<doronskiy> и слава богу, что я наконец-то начал относится к ней потребительски
<doronskiy> у меня появилась целая куча свободного времени
 * Onkeltem пляшет - я знал я знал
<Onkeltem> Но лучше - 1 большой
<tagezi> и куда ты его деваешь? прожегаешь как обычно? ))
<doronskiy> и я делаю то, что мне дейтсительно нужно, а не настраиваю рабочие столы после свежей инсталляции
<Onkeltem> не, лучше 1 большой по середине, и 2 больших по краям, во!
<tagezi> Onkeltem: купи себе митсубиши ))) всего 540 к р ))
<NoOova> у меня есть друг 30-ти лет в питере. он свободое время прожигает  линейку
<NoOova> хотя женат уже
<tagezi> да в питере большенство таких
<Onkeltem> гыгы
<Onkeltem> tagezi: угу... мне б 50 на комп наскрести
<tagezi> на нашу молодёшь тошно смотреть.. культурная столица, блин.. пить и матом ругаться только умеют... и гамать
<Onkeltem> Очная ставка между двумя предметами — это зрительная ситуация, когда оба предмета мы видим одновременно (симультанно), когда они находятся в одном зрительном поле и одновременно отпечатываются на сетчатке глаза.
<Onkeltem> Последовательное предъявление двух предметов — зрительная ситуация, когда предметы мы видим только поочередно (сукцессивно) и никогда вместе.
<Onkeltem> В этом случае, чтобы установить логическую связь между ними, мозг вынужден выполнять неприятную и громоздкую операцию «склеивание», которая требует больших умственных усилий.
<Onkeltem> Вот.
<doronskiy> tagezi: еще один пример. пока ты разбираешься с каким-нибудь маном, я перечитываю собачье сердце и радуюсь жизни)
<NoOova> doronskiy: это если у тебя система никак не связзана с профессиональной деятельностью
<NoOova> а если ты прогер например то знать лишний ман ээто далеко не минус
<tagezi> та можешь 500 страниц за 40 секунд разобраться? ))) я пред тобой рпекланяюсь... мне бы такие способности
<NoOova> или если не админ
<doronskiy> работа это работа
<doronskiy> вы же сейчас не на работе
<NoOova> ну я сейчас работу работаю
<doronskiy> да, заметно)
<tagezi> я работатю продавцом тур снаряги ))
<doronskiy> а причем тут 500 страниц за 40 секунд, я не понял?
<tagezi> ты сказал что пока я разбираюсь в мане, ты можешь перечитать булгакова
<doronskiy> перечитывать
<tagezi> о_О
<doronskiy> видишь, ты так торопишься, что не можешь уследить за моей мыслью)
<Sergey_IT> комп нужен чтобы упрощать работу
<tagezi> что цеклически все за 40 секунд?
 * tagezi в осадке
<doronskiy> tagezi: ты или троллишь, или тормозишь
<Onkeltem> Вот зачем я всякое читаю, а? Я теперь не только большой монитор, но и большой принтер хочуу :(
<tagezi> кастати, терпеть не могу булгакова
<doronskiy> ты его не читал
<tagezi> но это жело вкуса, так же как и понимание системы )
<doronskiy> за 40 секунд разве прочитаешь
<tagezi> ман? да
<doronskiy> понимание системы да, это капец какая нужная экспа
<doronskiy> это прям показатель твоего интеллекта
<tagezi> а булгакова читал и его брата тоже
<tagezi> оба пургу несли
<Onkeltem> и доска рулит, да. Такая - большая, по которой фломастером водишь. Теперь я и этому нашел подтверждение. Хыхы.
<[Raiden]> принтеры не нужны, берегите лес.
<[Raiden]> читайте с экрана )
<tagezi> не используйте толетную бумагу? )
<tagezi> туа*
<doronskiy> доска рулит однозначно
<[Raiden]> Я  сча в 1 фирме работаю, оцифровываю жилищные документы и к каждой кучке документов делаю опись. Каждый день только на описи столько бумаги уходит... а скольк опо всем конторам по москве - вообще стражно подумать, наверное стопка получилась бы
<[Raiden]> до луны :)
<doronskiy> мы недавно себе в отдел купили, просто офигеваем
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], это везде так
<tagezi> утилизацию нужно делать
<doronskiy> так уж повелось, что сила именно в бумажных доках
<tagezi> сейчас в питере канторы появились, которые занимаются уничтожением документов.. берут документы, перерабатывают их в макароны и сдают как мукулатуру )
<doronskiy> на них можно расписываться, ими можно грозно трясти перед лицами супостатов и все такое
<tagezi> и на том денег имеют.. и те и те платят )
<misha777> нужно не выбрасывать на мусорку, а сдавать в пункты сбора макулатуры
<misha777> <tagezi> во!
<tagezi> угу.. я сам прифигел )
<misha777> я сам было дома занялся складированием, но летом макулатура опускается до 20 укр. копеек за кило, в итоге бросил эту затею, не те масштабы
<tagezi> ну так нужно значит зимой сдавать )
<doronskiy> misha777: у вас там щас реально запретили курить на улице или как?
<tagezi> беспредел? )) а дети чему учиться у взрослых будут? ))
<doronskiy> а то я уже через неделю поближе к морю собрался. неужели бросать придется
<artus> doronskiy, не парься, море пока не стали размещать в подземных переходах и на остановках )
<doronskiy> дык пляж общественное место
<doronskiy> :-(
<doronskiy> да и по городу гулять же
<misha777> <doronskiy> пока что не реально, по крайней мере в моем городе, в больших городах возможно это работает выборочно, ведь законодательно нельзя курить в общественных местах...
<artus> doronskiy, все пляжи - чьято часная собственность) так что не парься , ну и по городу тоже проблем никаких
<artus> я как то не парюсь и ты не парься )
<doronskiy> ок, спасибо
<doronskiy> artus: ты тоже из украины?
<Sergey_IT> doronskiy, в турцию поезжай
<artus> киев
<doronskiy> не, я крым очень люблю
<doronskiy> какая турция.. да ну ее
<doronskiy> у меня до 30 лет был хронбронхит. пока первый раз туда не съездил. езжу теперь раз в два года. ни разу не было еще. а раньше минимум 4-5 раз в год
<[Raiden]> я слышал , в беларуси сча дешево отдыхать и типа все санатории забиты русскими
<doronskiy> в крыму реально есть что-то такое хорошее
<artus> ну тоже прально )
<doronskiy> слышал, есть какие-то крайне полезные для легких соляные пещеры там же, но не доводилось побывать
<doronskiy> но, в принципе, само море и солнце уже решает кучу проблем
<Sergey_IT> или создает
<doronskiy> да, одна проблема появилась: больничный хрен взять. а иногда так хочется
<doronskiy> скорее бы уже оторваться) прошлый отпуск целиком потратил на выпиливание кухонного гарнитура, нихрена не отдыхал
<[Raiden]> )
<doronskiy> Райден, поехали, хорош в москве пылиться
<doronskiy> щя такая париловка, кстати
<[Raiden]> я работаю. Развлекаюсь тем что после работы и в выходыне кручу педали по местынм паркам.
<[Raiden]> в августе может на недельку куда-нит ьсрулю, но не на юг, а просто в лес на речку или типа того. В мещору мб.
<doronskiy> ага, покорми комаров
<[Raiden]> угу )
<doronskiy> я съездил тут на свой др на селигер, дурак
<doronskiy> там просто капец
<doronskiy> я фиг знает, как там нашисты живут)
<baronos> пакт о ненападании с комарами и усе, меня вот не кусают, а отдыхайки московские видать укусненькие :)
<doronskiy> нифига. они что-то попутали) я родом из недалеких оттуда мест, к родственникам ездил
<doronskiy> пакт о ненападении звучит куда реальнее)
<baronos> хех, я если честно подозоеваю гель для душа акс как от комаров средство :D
<doronskiy> ну вот, а я, дурак, думал что пиво поможет
<doronskiy> сегодня на работе с башевским скриптиком мучался, так и не понял — можно ли в аргументах передать в него кавычки, причем не экранируя их?
<doronskiy> просто там для тестирования я писал утилитку типа cmdlog команда аргументы, которая логирует текст самой команды и вывод. так можно быстро и удобно отдать дебаг конкретному программеру на анализ
<doronskiy> баш на кавычках спотыкается.
<[Raiden]> надо экранировать переменные наверное
<[Raiden]> причем всегда
<[Raiden]> ну или почаще )
<doronskiy> на самом вводе экранировать тупо неудобно
<tagezi> почему?
<doronskiy> ну отвлекаешься на них, пока команды пишешь
<doronskiy> по-хорошему, хотелось бы, чтобы баш принимал конкретную строчку и ничего в ней не менял
<doronskiy> типа, я не знаю, cmdlog cat "путь с пробелами" — так бы и зашла в лог
<doronskiy> вместе с кавычками
<doronskiy> можно, конечно, набирать спецом cmdlog cat \"путь с пробелами\".. но неудобно же
<[Raiden]> реши как нить иначе )
<artus> doronskiy, '"zzz xxx"'
<[Raiden]> вставляй сам кавычки после cat и в конец строки
<[Raiden]> в скрипте
<doronskiy> эээ, команды же разные могут быть
<[Raiden]> или лучше задачу опиши, может вообще по другому можно
<[Raiden]> её решить
<doronskiy> хорошо. допустим, нужно показать, что ты конкретно вводил, и какой был вывод
<doronskiy> пример
<artus> я к тому что экранируй двойные кавычки одинарными
<NoOova> doronskiy: ты можеш написать перл скрипт
<NoOova> который вызывает баш скрипт
<NoOova> через posix функцию создания процесса
<[Raiden]> )
<NoOova> там параметры передаются в массиве и их ненадо обрабатывать
<artus> или одинарные двойными
<doronskiy> я ввожу echo "start 1"; cat /etc/hosts; echo "stop" — эта строчка и вывод ее выполнения должны залогироваться в файлик
<NoOova> непонятно
<NoOova> куда вводишь?
<NoOova> в консоль?
<NoOova> ну ечо тебе уберет кавычки
<doronskiy> да
<doronskiy> при выполнении — уберет
<doronskiy> с выполнением у меня нет проблем
<doronskiy> есть проблема в логировании самой команды в оригинальном виде
<artus> [/home/artus]% echo '"sss"'
<artus> "sss"
<doronskiy> чтоыб было видно, вводил я кавычки, где вводил итп
<[Raiden]> тогда команды его не будут работать. кавычки будут передаваться как часть имени файла , наверное )
<NoOova> history |tail -n 2 | head -n 1
<NoOova> =)))
<[Raiden]> а в хистори нету вывода на экран ) Или я задачу не понял
<doronskiy> хистори, ммм
<artus> [/home/artus]% echo 'cd  "/путь с пробелами"'
<artus> cd  "/путь с пробелами"
<NoOova> мне кажется я тоже задачу не понял
<NoOova> =)))
<doronskiy> артус, про одинарные кавычки я понял, но их придется тогда руками вбивать при вводе команды
<NoOova> нужно сделать скрипт в который вводишь команду. он её выполняет и логирует
<NoOova> так?
<doronskiy> да
<artus> doronskiy, мм, ты ж скрипт ваяеш
<NoOova> так перл
<doronskiy> я не знаю перл
<artus> суеш переменные и ток при старте переменных назадавал и все
<NoOova> while (<>) { system($_); print($_)  }
<artus> а вообще надо смотреть чего ты там создаеш
<doronskiy> ну оно на работе. завтра тогда вас помучаю
<doronskiy> чего-то я о хистори задумался)
<NoOova> помоему веловипед который педали крутишь а он тебя вентилятором обдувает
<NoOova> =))))))
<artus> вобщем с кавычками я для http://hastebin.com/fesukagohe.bash игрался, дабы наваять екстеншинов для хрома аля запускалки сайтов
<[Raiden]> или про кейлогеры погуглить
<doronskiy> NoOova: есть конкретный случай. пытались протестить синхронизацию по ntp в рамках объекта. она нихрена не заводилась. программер попросил собрать логи выводов десятка команд
<artus> NoOova, главное чего, главное прально сформулировать задачу, а там уже решение на чем удобнее можно родить
<NoOova> логи вывода?
<[Raiden]> в путях с пробелами кстати не обязательно кавычки. баш их умеет дописывать и экранировкой символом \
<doronskiy> ну и соответственно сами команды, чтобы не путаться
<NoOova> program param1 param2 1>&1 > file.log?
<doronskiy> лог должен быть понятным
<[Raiden]> дописывать по табу
<artus> cat zzz ccc vvv :D
<doronskiy> NoOova: уже хз какой раз повторяю, что с логированием вывода все давно решено
<artus> а кидать все логи сразу в 1н файл - изврат :)
<NoOova> так логирование ввода лежит в ~/.bash_history
<[Raiden]> для вывода можно ещё tee юзать
<artus> NoOova, но не вывода
<doronskiy> в один, в два — это мелочи
<NoOova> doronskiy: ван минит
<[Raiden]> что бы экран и в файл. Но кавычки при вводе руками всеравн обудут резаться, без экранировки
<NoOova> щас наваяю перловый скрипт (ну или попытаюсь)
<[Raiden]> echo -en "введите текст с кавычками:" ; read x ; echo $x
<[Raiden]> нет
<doronskiy> да, в качестве примера самое то
<[Raiden]> echo -en "введите текст с кавычками:" ; read x ; echo "$x"
<doronskiy> пусть он на перле эту строчку и обработает)
<artus> doronskiy, http://itmages.ru/image/view/583455/d5d54d71 :D
<artus> если ты говориш что логи есть
<artus> и впоолно наглядно получаетцо :D
<[Raiden]> только если сделать свою надстройку над окомандой с read , иначе всеравно без экрана порежутся. Либо другой шелл надо :)
<doronskiy> ну хрен с ридом, не надо его
<artus> ну выводи в > megalog.log
<artus> условие  программер попросил собрать логи выводов десятка команд лог должен быть понятным есть
<[Raiden]> можно поискать келогеры просто. следилки за юзером ) там наверное в лог и кавычки попадут
<artus> * , ,
<[Raiden]> ваще задача фиговая )
<doronskiy> да, наверное, кейлоггер в этом плане лучший вариант
<doronskiy> на самом деле, здесь больше фана
<NoOova> doronskiy: примерно набрасал
<doronskiy> я сделал ее, но кавычки режутся. для конкретных команд я и не юзал, но просто захотелось на будущее этот вопрос решить
<NoOova> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<NoOova> http://hastebin.com/rufixolaso.pl
<NoOova> разберешся как пользоваться?
<NoOova> запускаешь просто "perl кудасохранилюзд"
<NoOova> и туда вбиваешь команды
<[Raiden]> можно ещё срач на экран увеличить, там будут и кавычки. просто вместо логиншелла сделать bash -v
<NoOova> и команда и вывод оказываются в log.log
<NoOova> тока оно там покажется как команда полностью выполнится
<NoOova> неинтерактивно
<[Raiden]> bash -v наберите ,  а потом echo "test"
<NoOova> прямо @echo on
<[Raiden]> lf
<[Raiden]> yes
<doronskiy> ну может я туплю, но
<doronskiy> ./ttt echo test
<doronskiy> Can't open echo: Нет такого файла или каталога at ./ttt line 6.
<doronskiy> Can't open test: Нет такого файла или каталога at ./ttt line 6.
<NoOova> не
<NoOova> просто ./ttt
<NoOova> он читает из stdin
<doronskiy> ааа
<doronskiy> ок
<doronskiy> это другой подход
<doronskiy> да, работает, но есть свои минусы
<NoOova> вон у райдена то что надо
<doronskiy> баш комплешн и стрелки курсора плачут горькими слезами
<NoOova> и пишется только как все выполнилось
<NoOova> корявое решение
<artus> doronskiy, а зачем тебе выполнять команду через echo?
<doronskiy> нет, то что сессия идет это не коряво)
<doronskiy> эхо чисто для примера
<doronskiy> на деле нужны были всякие ntpq -pn и хз что еще
<artus> ну так писать выхлопы в файлы и потом собирать потом выхлопы в один файл не?
<doronskiy> я не пойму, чего ты привязался к файлам ;-/
<artus> :D
<artus> гдето блин даже было под рукой как загнать в лог саму команду которая выполняется , потерял
<doronskiy> bash -v это нечто интересное
<doronskiy> завтра поковыряю)
<doronskiy> [Raiden]: спасибо
<[Raiden]> пж
<doronskiy> на крайняк останется хистори | тайл .. >>
<doronskiy> тоже вариант
<doronskiy> у меня один приятель на работе, мы любим иногда посаботировать работу по подобным задачкам, где что-то кажется очевидным, но сходу никак не победить. весело, чо)
<doronskiy> последний раз пытались дописывать строчку в хостс из-под судо
<doronskiy> хы
<[Raiden]> у конфигов все а и о замените на русские.
<[Raiden]> )
<doronskiy> кто-нибудь знает элегантный способ дописывания строки в /etc/hosts из-под юзера с sudo?
<doronskiy> [Raiden]: м?
<[Raiden]> я думал вы хотите что-нить испортить, что бы было незаметно
<doronskiy> неа
<doronskiy> просто надо было что-то кому-то дописать
<doronskiy> и выяснилось, что нужен рут
<doronskiy> ну или хотя бы мс из-под судо, там уже пойдет редактирование от рута
<doronskiy> ну и заморочились этим sudo echo >>/etc/hosts
<artus> sudo bash -c 'echo zzz >> /etc/hosts'
<doronskiy> на эхе судо уже заканчивается
<[Raiden]> echo 123 |sudo tee >>/etc/hosts - может так прокатит
<[Raiden]> sudo nano /etc/hosts
<[Raiden]> ^)
<doronskiy> )
<doronskiy> да, через баш мы прочухали тогда, но хотелось еще короче
<doronskiy> помню, чего-то там экспериментровали с флагами
<artus> смени баш на sh :D
<doronskiy> ага)
<doronskiy> если не ошибаюсь пытались sudo -i и -s
<artus> ну так ты тупо рута получиш
<[Raiden]> можно сначала стать рутом, да -s
<doronskiy> на макоси у меня сработало с -i
<doronskiy> на убунте почему-то нет
<artus> что значит нет, sudo -i && echo zzz >> /etc/hosts
<artus> но это как говорится от нечего делать можно чето выдумывать)
<artus> doronskiy,  alias sb='sudo bash -c' и всх делов )
<doronskiy> sudo -i 'echo zzz >>/etc/hosts' — это уже 2 команды о_О
<doronskiy> не, не вариант
<doronskiy> в макоси работает вот такое: sudo -i 'echo zzz >>/etc/hosts'
<doronskiy> но линуксы воспринимают содержимое в кавычках как один аргумент
<doronskiy> вернее, даже не аргумент, а команду
<doronskiy> возможно, какая-то мелочь в переменных окружения, не знаю
<[Raiden]> bash
<[Raiden]> в лине можно менять шеллы
<[Raiden]> и фиг знает что там за судо, может оно другое
<[Raiden]> как тар и гну тар )
<[Raiden]> в общем 2 верных варианта уже даны, выхов ещё 1 баша или tee
<[Raiden]> p*
<[Raiden]> з блин )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-06
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Fail!
<Amblnb> Всем ку! Бунта 10.04, как переместить панель. Случайно дёрнулась и приросла на сантиметр нише верхнего края экрана О_о
<Amblnb> Ага, через альт
<Amblnb> Ну тогда спокедова ;)
<skai-falkorr> Amblnb: а что ты так консервативно?
<Amblnb> skai-falkorr: Ну спит народ, чё его тревожить )
<skai-falkorr> Amblnb: и поэтому ты на 10.04 сидишь?
<Amblnb> skai-falkorr: Лень перебивать. Как время будет почищу системку и на второй хард поставлю. У меня харды чередуются версиями ОСи
<baronos> доброе утро :)
<Amblnb> Сырое утро
<skai-falkorr> а я вот от нечего делать спамлю в г+ статьями
<baronos> skai-falkorr: придется тебя в круги пихать спам ;)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ты мобильный вид блога своего отключил?
<skai-falkorr> да вроде нет.
<baronos> нуво 1.0 гуд работают, даже нфс ворлд уже почти можно играть :)
<baronos> ппц ритмбокс тоже превращают в некий полноэкрвнный недо плеер, нафига та туева туча не нужных модулей, и еще прокрутку трека поместили в ненужнлм месте и не поменяешь.
<baronos> на канале ритма говорили, что так удобней для тоуч управления :)
<Cuba_013> кто нибудь знает по какому порту работает google?
<Chrome5162> омг
<Chrome5162> а по  развёрнутей вопросик
<Cuba_013> вообще есть сервер
<Chrome5162> чего
<Cuba_013> раздает инет через squid с пропиской соответсвено на клиенской машине
<Cuba_013> сайты отрывает . но вот google что то не хочет
<Chrome5162> ууу понятно вопрос я не в курсях
<Cuba_013> прокси сервер без nat работает сразу через squid . не могу понять почему не хочет открывать сайты с доменом com
<Cuba_013> все другие отрывает без вопросов
<SergeyIT> ку
<HarryShprottey> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста. Решил переустановить убунту 12.04 т.к. всякие крит. ошибки уже надоели. И всё как-то жутко подтормаживает. Как правильно удалить и заного установить убунту?
<HarryShprottey> На харде на данный момент стоит винда 7 и убунта
<|rapidsp|> также как и первый раз, с форматированием
<|rapidsp|> настройки пропадут
<Henoxek> HarryShprottey зачем использовать вендовые методы?
<Henoxek> лучше найти причину тормозов и устранить её
<HarryShprottey> Да пробовал. Но ребята с конфы посоветовали переустановить
<HarryShprottey> У меня через каждое n-ое кол-во минут, вылазит сообщение о критической ошибке. И каждый раз что-то новое. СОбственно сам ничего не курочил. Не ломал. Только обновления ставил.
<Henoxek> а что там, в этой ошибке, если подробнее?
<HarryShprottey> Она каждый раз новая. И везде можно отправить багрепорт
<HarryShprottey> То наутилус отвалится, то панель какая-то то с fglrx что-то
<SergeyIT> видео драйвер какой?
<HarryShprottey> каталист 12.04
<HarryShprottey> который встал через одно место. Но вроде встал. Проблема с ядром была
<HarryShprottey> С 5 попытки завёлся
<SergeyIT> наверно из-за этого места и проблемы
<baronos> попробовать открытый драйвер можно, ну или откатить драйвер ати
<HarryShprottey> Но всёравно окна наутилуса долго открываются и т.д. Хотя добавил ещё 2 гб оперативки. Никих изменений не заметил обсалютно. Всё как-то подтармаживает.
<HarryShprottey> На открытом пробовал. Всё окей, всё летает. Но я за карту переживаю
<HarryShprottey> она в режиме простоя так греется. А если под нагрузкой.
<HarryShprottey> Как бы вообще не сгорела
<baronos> в суд подашь на открытый драйвер
<istorik> к стати как обновить драйвер ати?
<HarryShprottey> :D
<HarryShprottey> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96649.0
<baronos> можно либо ppa найти либо скрипт sgfxi попробовать
<baronos> или на ати нет ппа?))
<istorik> в драйвера устройств висит драйвер FGLX плановое обновление но при выборе его выдает ошибку
<HarryShprottey> Ага, у меня тоже самое
<HarryShprottey> Скачай драйвер с офф сайта и поставь по ману
<HarryShprottey> istorik: а что за карта?
<istorik> консольную комаду не напомните как посмотреть видяэу?
<istorik> ноутбучная ati radeon 3200 вроде
<HarryShprottey> fglrxinfo ?
<SergeyIT> istorik, она может уже не поддерживаться
<istorik> ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<istorik> <SergeyIT>, это будет совсем обидно
<adskibiz> А кто-нибудь драйвер Билайновский для ЮСБ-модема применял?
<adskibiz> который USB-modem_Beeline.run
<adskibiz> как узнать, какая ошибка при подлкючении? А то ругается, но непонятно на что
<SergeyIT> adskibiz, так может выхлоп билайну послать и спросить?
<adskibiz> маловерятно, что их техподдержка способна дать технически грамотный ответ. Влучшем случае порекомендуют проверить комп на вирусы.
<SergeyIT> здесь еще более маловероятно...
<NoOova> Нарож
<NoOova> Народ
<NoOova> есть ли скайп с группами?
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: нет, сынок. это фантастика
<chapt> adskibiz: промучил три дня билайновский модем, пробовал и билайновскую приблуду и wvdial  и network manager  стабильно коннектится и через несколько секунд разрыв соединения идет
<skai-falkorr> chapt: кстати на форуме было про разрывы в пчелках
<chapt> skai-falkorr:  можно ссыль? я так и не смог победить
 * skai-falkorr группа скайпа на рукаве, твой айдишник и почта на рукаве...
<skai-falkorr> chapt: forum.ubuntu.ru же
<adskibiz> chapt, у меня нормально стоит. Второй год пользуюсь..
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: что?
<chapt> skai-falkorr:  спасибо, кеп
<skai-falkorr> chapt: или ты дмаешь, я запоминаю все ссылки на темы, которые просмотрел на форуме?
<chapt> adskibiz: мы все рады за тебя ;)
<adskibiz> а у тебя какой?
<HarryShprottey> http://ubuntu.ru/get Подскажите пожалуйста, какой дистрибутив из 32 битной ветки скачать?
<chapt> модем?
<adskibiz> ну а что же
<adskibiz> у меня хуявей 1550
<chapt> е220
<skai-falkorr> HarryShprottey: какой тебе больше нравится
<adskibiz> а билайновская хрень для хуявеев написана
<HarryShprottey> а в чём разница между alternate, server?
<chapt> пардон е1550
<HarryShprottey> and dekstop
<HarryShprottey> desktop* мне
<skai-falkorr> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/system
<adskibiz> десктоп - графический установщик. альтернате - текстовый
<HarryShprottey> thx
<chapt> adskibiz такой же у меня,  разлоченный МТСовский
<adskibiz> и у меня разлоченый МТС
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: https://support.skype.com/ru/faq/FA10956/Kak-razbit-kontakty-na-gruppy-v-Skype-dla-Linux
<NoOova> обломчик вышел, сэр
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: аааа. так тебе не групповой чат,а группировку контакт листа?
<NoOova> групповой чат итак работает
<NoOova> щас ещё 4-ю версию поставлю
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: групповой видео чат работает в линцуксовом скайпе?
<NoOova> видеочат групповой только в премиуме?
<NoOova> же
<skai-falkorr> премиум не премиум,а линупсясты в любом случае пролетают жеж
<NoOova> rfrbtnj ytj,jcyjdfyyst pfzdktybz
<NoOova> какие то необоснованные  заявления
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: вово.ну нет у мелких никаких оснований ограничивать другие платформы.но они ж делают жто
<Henoxek> зачем видеочат в скайпе, когда есть видеочат в гугл+?
<skai-falkorr> зачем колбаса, когда есть вино?
<Henoxek> эта аналогия здесь ни к месту, совершенно
<Archi> Доброго времени суток господа! Помогите разобраться, сейчас пытался поставить свежие обновления (sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade), но некоторые пакеты не обновляются, выдаёт : "Пакеты, которые будут оставлены в неизменном виде:  linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic"
<Archi> uname -a
<Archi> Linux archi-desktop 3.2.0-26-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 17:49:24 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SergeyIT> а что не так?
<Archi> Не обновляются 3 пакета,  linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<SergeyIT> а должны?
<|rapidsp|> обновятся когда время придет
<Archi> Что значит когда время придет?)
<|rapidsp|> когда солнце встанет на западе ...
<Archi> аа, по этому...
<|rapidsp|> ну это ж инфо а не ошибка
<SergeyIT> после 21.12.12
<scratchx[x]> чето читал про установку nouveau, как то гемаройно получается
<scratchx[x]> кто нибудь юзает их?
<yurau_> scratchx[x]: а что он сам по умолчанию нге ставится?
<scratchx[x]> мож и ставится тока как его активировать то?
<scratchx[x]> обязательно сносить проприетарный?
<artus> sgfxi -N nouveau
<scratchx[x]> sgfxi ОТКУДА ВЗЯТЬ ТО?
<Cuba_013> такая проблема. прокси сервер ubuntu squid2 . интернет на клинской машине работает, но почему то не хотят работать домены .com . в браузере прописываю все правильно 192,168,1,1 : 3128 внутренняя сеть
<Cuba_013> в чем может быть проблема ?
<artus> scratchx[x], че ореш? в гугле ссылка есть откуда и как
<scratchx[x]> да случайно капс нажал
<baronos> scratchx[x]: только когда будешь выполнять то что артус написал  надо будет выгрузить модуль и удалить нвидиа
<scratchx[x]> блин че обязательно удалять?
<artus> нет
<artus> просто выгрузить
<artus> оно само в принципе скажет, а так rmmod тмшвшф
<artus> *nvidia
 * baronos все таки решил написать мини манчик по sgfxi :D
<scratchx[x]> а в блэклист занести нельзя?
<baronos> ща же выполнит и не прочитает, что надр будет операцию повторить после ребута :)
<artus> scratchx[x], делай что говорят
<artus> оно само все сделает
<baronos> scratchx[x]: и выполнять скрипт надо в консоли под рутом, от судо не прокатит
<scratchx[x]> 12.10 кто то уже побовал?
<baronos> стоит на виртуалке консоль 12,10
<NoOova> народ кто работал с WSCGI?
<scratchx[x]> baronos: на рабочем компе стоит обнавляться?
<baronos> scratchx[x]: зачем, для чего, у тебя что то не работает и ты хочешь еше более нерабочее по?)
<scratchx[x]> у меня тока ждущий режим не работает
<scratchx[x]> а хотя еще в плеере перемотка сломалась
<baronos> на нуво работает
<scratchx[x]> да чета как то очковано так обновляться
<scratchx[x]> т.е так ставить дрова
<scratchx[x]> почему из репов без гемора нельзя поставить?
<scratchx[x]> походу половина не оф репов отвалится
<scratchx[x]> на 12.10
<baronos> переустанови ось и не ставь нвидиа, вот те и будет открытый. или удали нвидиа дрова выгрузи модуль и убери нуво из блеклиста, ну на крайняк убрать xorg.conf
<baronos> делов на 2мин, 1мин из них это гугл
<scratchx[x]> конфига и так нет
<scratchx[x]> мож и есть но дрова там точно не прописаны
<scratchx[x]> там тока игнорить ЕДИД прописан
<scratchx[x]> ну щя попробую снести нвидию
<scratchx[x]> вообще мне кажется косяк именно в 320.17
<scratchx[x]> на более старых вроде работало
<izya> vvvvv
<izya> ребята дддскажите в стандартном репозитаарии имеется среда разработки С++????
<skai-falkorr> izya: бери vim
<izya> всмысле вим ? мб вайн ? хотелось бы не из подвайна а спецом по линь....
<baronos> !vim
<ubuntuhelp> Vim (сокр. от Vi Improved, произносится Вим) — свободный режимный текстовый редактор, созданный на основе более старого vi. Подробнее см. тут: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vim
<izya> нуконкретно сам с++как поставить то под убунту ? мб нада его как то добавить через репозитарий и поставить через терминал либо скачать сам деб пакет не ?
<skai-falkorr> зачем?открыл текстовый редактор и пиши код
<SergeyIT> izya, в репах - codelite
<izya> а сам компилятор как типо визуал студия работает под семеркой
<izya> такое же добро хочеться под убунту
<SergeyIT> тогда оставайся на вин - такого же нет
<izya> а какой то мб есть компилятор который бы компилировал сам код С++
<izya> мб в репах иль деб пакетах
<baronos> gcc не компилит си код?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: компилит
<artus> но кого это волнует то
<artus> :)
<SergeyIT> g++, gcc
<skai-falkorr> baronos: но ему б вижуал студию.чтобы накидать кнопочек на форму и получить мегакрутоеприлоежениеястанубогатымивсехкруче
<habib> всем привет
<izya> g++ чо делает?
<habib> кто-нибудь уже гоняет 4G Megafon ?
<habib> есть опыт по установке под убунтой?\
<skai-falkorr> habib: я вчера гонял. забежали на огород всякие 4жи и давай укропчик топтать.пришлось с веником выйти
<habib> Есть у кого-нибудь опыт использования 4G megafon под убунтой?
<izya> вообщем суть такая есть код написанный в текстовом редакторе его нужно откампилировать под убунту и вообще есть как его опыт установки OpenGL тоже под у,у,унтой
<habib> izya, на чем пишешь?
<habib> izya, g++ это компилятор такой
<habib> izya, g++ свободно распространяемый компилятор c++
<habib> есть кто-нибудь кто гонял 4g megafon на убунте? нужна помощь в установке
<Henoxek> izya покажи код
<baronos> !repeat  | habib
<ubuntuhelp> habib: Не думайте, что Вас игнорируют, и не повторяйте часто свой вопрос. Если никто не знает ответа, никто Вам и не ответит. Во время ожидания ответа Вы можете поискать помощь на https://help.ubuntu.com или http://wiki.ubuntu.com . См. также !patience.
<izya> шас скинуссылку на пасте
<izya> int main( void ) { return 0; }   :)
<Henoxek> можно было и короче: int main(){}
<izya> а где возврат значения & тогда выдаст оши,ку!
<Henoxek> если его нет, подразумевается 0
<izya> если ретурна нет
<Henoxek> ну если -werror
<SergeyIT> izya, man g++ - почитай
<izya> раньше я писал на 7-ке?создавал окно подкл.чал графическу. ,и,лиотеку/вопрос такой,,удет ли ра,отать 'тот код в линуксе ?
<Henoxek> izya сначала только убедись что установлен пакет build-essential
<skai-falkorr> izya: харе заменять букву Б запятыми
<Henoxek> если api виндовое юзал, не соберется
<Henoxek> если glut, то все ок
<izya> Henoxek,напиши аську сво. я простаси;у через удаленну. машину друга,не удо,но
<Henoxek> аську? не имею
<izya> агент?
<izya> контакт?
<skai-falkorr> artus: аська, вижуал студия, мейлсрушный агент... а зачем ему убунта то?
<Henoxek> jabber
<baronos> я тоже хотел типа того написать))
<izya> в д;а,е не си;у
<skai-falkorr> baronos: еще и контакт и отсутствие жабера
<skai-falkorr> @kick izya буквы Ж и Б есть на клавиатуре. найди их
<habib> кто-нибудь знает где взять Mobile Partner?
<skai-falkorr> habib: на сайте huawei
<habib> да там ткой лес что ниче не найти
<skai-falkorr> прояви настойчивость.и ищи на англоязычном сайте.русский не имеет данного раздела
<Ewoq> Здравствуйте
<Ewoq> Реально ли поднять точку доступа на intel 5100?
<skai-falkorr> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57466592-38/russias-internet-blacklist-looms-in-freedom-crackdown/?part=rss&subj=cnet&tag=readMore
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Scrimmer> Ребят, а какой репозиторий у гимпа?
<[Raiden]> в этом есть udo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<[Raiden]> s*
<baronos> он же 2.8 идет уже давно вроде как
<[Raiden]> или в этом ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp
<[Raiden]> проще самому гугльнуть
<habib> Dctv ghbdtn
<habib> короче привет всем
<[Raiden]> попалось ,сам не читал http://vasilisc.com/speedup_ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], с юнити я примерно так и сделал
<gridis> Привет всем
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-07
<tagezi> всем здрасте
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну здарова, ежели не шуткуешь
<werxxx> как virtualbox заставить работать
<Chrome5162> werxxx: конкретнее
<werxxx> Chrome5162: ну что там надо для?
<Chrome5162> поставить
<Chrome5162> диск с инсталятором
<Chrome5162> системы
<Chrome5162> всё
<Chrome5162> ну и делать как положено
<Chrome5162> а не как хочеться
<tagezi> Chrome5162: ему ман нужно для начала прочитать )
<tagezi> или гуглом научиться пользоваться наконец
<Robert3> test
<ubuntuhelp> Robert3, Есть контакт.
<markmx> братцы, а есть какой нить разветвлитель для DVI, DSUB?ну чтобы несколько моников втыкать, ато мой минт хочет на два моника показывать картинку :)
<locodir-user> locodir-user[5beb595f@gateway/web/freenode/ip.91.235.89.95]
<Holeech> Приветы! Как можно полностью удалить unity? Хочу перейти на xfce
<baydzhik> А вы замечали в консуле квадраты на ubuntu 11.x 12.x?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Holeech> ку
<yurau_> скаро, на днях, мате 1.4 выйдет
<yurau_> подробности тут http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/roadmap
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Fail!
<ambal> кто-нибудь ставил\запускал db2 10.1 ? там есть гуи?
<jillsmitt> а как сделать так, чтобы убунту делала мне минет каждый день по утрам?
<ambal> jillsmitt: ну под винду же есть
<jillsmitt> =)
<jillsmitt> а винду не уважаем
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user jillsmitt 84600 встань в угол и подумай над своим поведением
<yurau_> skai-falkorr: он хотел как луше )
<skai-falkorr> мы это поняли
<skai-falkorr> ему было бы лучше, если бы получилось
<Sergey_IT>  ambal, поставь - посмотри, если что - снеси
<ambal> Sergey_IT: да поставил еле-еле, ито с ошибками, запускаю - консоль, хочется гуи, там как-то легче понять, что к чему
<yurau_> надо просто скачать образ суси
<yurau_> ambal: тут все написано http://www-01.ibm.com/software/data/db2/linux-unix-windows/download.html
<ambal> yurau_: спасибо))
<ambal> yurau_: у меня с английским туго(
<yurau_> в информационных технологиях англ нужен
<ambal> yurau_: да знаю.. учу потихоньку
<Sergey_IT> потихоньку не учат...
<ambal> Sergey_IT: ну я знаю, но не до такой степени, чтобы найти там про гуи, как запускать и тд..) т.к. знаю, что эта инфа хз где там)
<Onkeltem> Привет
<Onkeltem> Я на новом компе, на 12-й, и у меня не работает Super+1,2,3 для переключения десктопов. Никто не знает в чем дело?
<skai-falkorr> эммм
<Onkeltem> То есть я в Системный настройках разумеется выставил эти сочетания
<skai-falkorr> может дело в том, что супер+цифра - это сочетание на переключение приложений в ланчере?
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: так у меня нет ланчера - у меня gnome-shell
<Onkeltem> но возможно это и так... где-то засело. Ток вот где
<skai-falkorr> baronos:
<Onkeltem> Сейчас когда я в пиджине нажимаю Super+цифра - он просто в окне ввода текста печатает эти цифры
<skai-falkorr> baronos: нука, давай ответствуй
<Onkeltem> да да! :)
<Onkeltem> Может надо шелл перезапустить?
<Onkeltem> вообще сессию
<Onkeltem> Кстати, опять такой вопрос, который я уже не раз задавал. Нет ли возможности перезапустить X-сессию, но так, чтобы все дети прицепились к какой-нить другой, а после перезапуска - прицепились к новой?
<Onkeltem> Еще Alt+F10 не максимизирует окна
<Onkeltem> Хотя в metacity прописано черным по белому
<skai-falkorr> а причем тут метасити к гномощели?
<Onkeltem> понятия не имею
<Onkeltem> я вообще крайне недоволен все запутанностью
<Onkeltem> но ведь влияет?
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: как вот допустим подвинуть контролы окон влево-вправо?
<Onkeltem> у меня сейчас вообще 1 кноопка в заголовке окна - Закрыть. И она справа.
<Onkeltem> а мне надо, чтобы были все, и слева
<Onkeltem> чет вообще сток всего не работает "из коробки"...
<skai-falkorr> у гномощели муттер в качестве вм
<skai-falkorr> так что юзаешь гномощель - ссзб
<skai-falkorr> от его пинай baronos:
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: mutter? Это там же смотреть в gconf?
<Onkeltem> нисево не понял (
<Onkeltem> Еще F10 в терминале мне открывает контекстное меню, которое по правой кнопке мыши
<skai-falkorr> !gnomeshell
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gnomeshell'
<skai-falkorr> !gnome
<ubuntuhelp> GNOME Shell - это графическая среда, пришедшая на смену GNOME Classic. Подробней:  http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell Помощь по GNOME Shell !baronos
<skai-falkorr> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<baronos> поспать не даёте :(
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а неча было гномощель хвалить.отвечай теперь
<baronos> то что alt+f10 не работает, это из-за комбинаций юнити
<baronos> Onkeltem: бага гтк по f10 лечится http://goo.gl/akGra
<baronos> Onkeltem: кнопки заголовка поменять можно так gsettings set org.gnome.shell.overrides button-layout close,maximize,minimize:
<baronos> про контрорлы окон че то я не понял нифига :(
<Onkeltem> baronos: а неужели нет GUI чтобы менять gsettings?
<baronos> Onkeltem: dconf-editor
<Onkeltem> запоминать все эти команды?
<Onkeltem> ммм
<Onkeltem> Первый раз об этом editor'е слышу ))
<Onkeltem> А чем он отличается от gconf?
<baronos> Onkeltem: комбинации посмотри по пути org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings
<Onkeltem> Вау! dconf - крут
<baronos> Onkeltem: комбинация super+Left arrow активное окно поместит слевой стороны аналогично и для правой стрелочки
<baronos> хотя хз, убунту может че и поменяла.
<Onkeltem> нене, super-left работает
<Onkeltem> baronos: а ты сейчас на чем?
<Onkeltem> если не на убунте
<Onkeltem> А чем отличаются org.gnome.shell.keybindings от org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings?
<baronos> Onkeltem: я на дебиан виззи
<Onkeltem> baronos: ясно. Слушай, а где тут указывается кол-во десктопов? :)
<baronos> Onkeltem: ммм, вроде в gnome-tweak-tool сейчас есть эти параметры http://itmages.ru/image/view/585697/d39f7a76
<Onkeltem> baronos: странно, у меня нет этих опций там. Видимо старая версия
<Onkeltem> baronos: вообще, какую версию gs и tweak tool лучше юзать сейчас?
<baronos> Onkeltem: у меня посл стабл 3,4,2
<Onkeltem> Не могу найти на launchpad репы с ним
<Onkeltem> у меня 3.4.1
<baronos> сам гш3,4,1 идет версии, а гном весь 3,4,2 версии
<baronos> Onkeltem: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3?field.series_filter=precise
<baronos> Onkeltem: на свой страх и риск, я не отвечаю за работоспособность гш на убунту с этим репозиторием ;)
<Onkeltem> baronos: ok. Спасибо :)
<Onkeltem> baronos: отлично, там tweak 3.4.1, а у меня сейас 3.3.4 какой-то
<baronos> Onkeltem: но в нем версия твика нгужная и кстаит гш тойже версии что и у менч
<Onkeltem> baronos: поехало грейдится :)
<baronos> Onkeltem: из всего гнома у меня сейчас на х32 только gnome-boxes не работает.
<Onkeltem> baronos: такс, надо рестартануться
<[Raiden]> затопило кубань http://img.ntv.ru/home/news/20120707/kuban.jpg
<[Raiden]> баян мб
<baronos> [Raiden]: меня сегодня задолбали этим друзья и родственники с сибири :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<andrex> baronos: чё в теплые края захотели?)
<baronos> у нас хутор удачно стоит, на возвышенности, так что полил-то хорошо дождик, но без ЧП.
<[Raiden]> мчс помощь обещает, продукты и т.д. и жертвы есть. В общем конкретно
<baronos> andrex: переживали, там крымский район затопило, а мы относимся к нему как раз :)
<andrex> ух ты
<Onkeltem> baronos: всё заще ща зашибись! И в mc F10 починилась. Спасибо :-*
<Onkeltem> :D
<baronos> в геленжике ппц был, 5 трупов, убило током :(
<Onkeltem> baronos:  Выходит static workspace extension больше не нужен?
<[Raiden]> по секрету скажу, в консоле, теминале от кде, ф10 уже работает как надо
<Onkeltem> baronos: да, ваще жесть. Еще в Крымске - говорят толи 20 толи 30 трупов ((
<baronos> Onkeltem: хехе, по всей видимости да :)
<Onkeltem> показывали по телеку, сказали вода - до полтолков стоит
<Onkeltem> 3-4м
<Onkeltem> не дай бог конечно...
<Onkeltem> и главное ругаться особо не на кого
<[Raiden]> baronos: а дождик у вас там прекратился или льёт?
<baronos> [Raiden]: на данный момент солнышко, я с утра с работы ехал ливень был дикий. мамка сейчас с моря звонила, на большом утрише солнце, жара, народ купается :)
<[Raiden]> ок
<baronos> Onkeltem: кстать gconftool --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "close,maximize,minimize:" это для хрома если ты его юзаешь :)
<Onkeltem> baronos: а, то есть он оттудова берет
<[Raiden]> угу
<baronos> ага
<[Raiden]> приходилось сталкиваться
<[Raiden]> хорошо хоть оставили возможность включить оформление вм
<baronos> это если ты убираешь у хрома рамку
<baronos> Onkeltem: для скриншотов можно поменять место сохранения, по дефолту он их кидает ~/Pictures
<baronos> для скринкаста хз не пробовал, да мне и ~/Video больше подходит :)
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: а я что-то всю дорогу живу как раз с Хромовской родной рамкой.
<[Raiden]> я с ним вообще не живу, но бывает смотрю и всегда с рамкой вм
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: с рамкой вм - меньше ж места по вертикале
<Onkeltem> вертикали
<[Raiden]> 1. зато выглядит по человечески, 2. заголовок с текстом текущей вкладки , 3. работают возможности вм, например у меня срединй клик по ресайзу = только вертикалный вм.
<[Raiden]> и всё это отрезали ради десятка пикселей
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: думаю там все 30
<[Raiden]> 30 - это примерно как панель в кде
<Onkeltem> ОТ: кто-нибудь знал, что от укусов человека - опухает как от укусов/царапов кошек?
<[Raiden]> да и собсно тоже не важно 10 или 30. нужно место - есть киоск моде и скроллинг ещё никто не оменил
<[Raiden]> про то что при нехватке места можно купить монитор побольше я так и быть помолчу )
<baronos> ихаа, дройд4 няшка, жаль пока без вайфая, но пофиг :D
<Onkeltem> baronos: как это без вайфая? А на Samsung Galaxy S3 разве не Android 4?
<Onkeltem> я просто собрался его себе брать (наверное)
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: вот кстати, я как раз и думаю - не поменять ли парадигму 3 монитора на 1 но большой
<[Raiden]> хороший телефон, но дроговато
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: самый большой это конечно Apple, хотя такие же есть Самсунги. 2560x1440
<[Raiden]> хотя падает уже, с 30 приближается к 20
<Onkeltem> И вот кстати я хотел это обсудить. Точнее - спросить. Можно ли окно большого монтора разбить на области, чтобы они были как-будто на разных дектопах?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: на маркете - много где можно взять за 21 +/-
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: нет , наверное нельзя.
<[Raiden]> угу
<Onkeltem> но это серый, но РОСТ обойдется
<Onkeltem> непонятно вообще за что накручивает
<[Raiden]> по сути, всеравно все рут делают, т.е. гарантия слетает.
<[Raiden]> )
<Onkeltem> прям протестили. На 20-30% стоимости, угу. Наклейку наклеили
<[Raiden]> в общем пофиг серый или ростест
<Onkeltem> ога
<Onkeltem> А гарантия на железку всё равно есть вроде как. Я когда нокию E71 брал пару лет назад, мне 1 год гарантии инет-магаз дал
<[Raiden]> это да.
<[Raiden]> если у тебя ещё не андройд, то бери ) У меня правда подешевле и андройд 2.3.6 но я рад по уши. Единсвенное, после телефона который заряжался примерно 2-3 раза в месяц, жор андройд-смарфона несколько бесит )
<[Raiden]> даже не андройда, а тачфона. Экран много жрёт
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: у меня андроид, но на ужасной железке, и + старый - 2.2.1
<Onkeltem> 2.3 от 2.2 говорят отличается сильно
<[Raiden]> ну тогда ты и сам всё знаешь )
<baronos> Onkeltem: какой тел?
<Onkeltem> baronos: Motorola Defy (первый)
<[Raiden]> хороший
<[Raiden]> Я видел видео где чувак дефи опускает в пруд и снимает под водой )
<[Raiden]> самсунги в этом плане попроще, с ними надо поаккуратней
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: толку то, у него камера/фото преотвратные
<baronos> Onkeltem: на твой прошивок больше чем на мой :(
<Onkeltem> экран тусклый
<[Raiden]> ну, зато не тонет )
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: известно что не тонет )
<Onkeltem> baronos: это ток так кажется. Например, если я поставлю 2.3, то у меня не будет работать камера
<Onkeltem> baronos: а чтобы она заработало, надо ставить ядро 2.2. Но это же ваще капец идее - поставить 2.3 и со старым ядром :)
<baronos> дак там вроде как офф прошивки есть 2,2 и 2,3
<Onkeltem> baronos: так почему ты сказал про отсутствие вай-фая? На чем смотришь?
<Onkeltem> baronos: 2.3 офф только для... новой версии Defy. Про него еще говорят - это Defy который не получился с первого раза, но который был именно так запланирован
<Onkeltem> А насчет его прочности - ну падение с высоты 60 см на пол он не выдержал - я почти год ходил с треснутым экраном
<baronos> Onkeltem: на мой тел делают порт дройд4, ну в найтли3 только появился gsm/2g/3g, сейчас делают вайфай.
<Onkeltem> аа
<baronos> на всякий случай, у меня бэкапы от разных прошивок лежат :D
<[Raiden]> baronos: много раз прошивал?
<baronos> [Raiden]: ага, почти каждые два дня шью, ибо ромодел чудеса творит, с каждой прошивкой прям няя, он еще ядро пилит :)
<[Raiden]> гг
<Onkeltem> А что лучше RAM с CL = 10 или CL = 11? Странно, но на википедии эта штука в каком-то другом формате описана, там не числа, там типа 2-2-2
<[Raiden]> 10 лучше
<[Raiden]> задержек больше чем 1 и х вообще десятки
<[Raiden]> но на скорость особенно влияют 3-4
<[Raiden]> и в прайсах обычн оуказывают 3-4 штуки
<andrex> go Overclockers.ru
<[Raiden]> сча попробую показать сколько их
<[Raiden]> вот например , в этой программе видно, возможно не все http://www.tweakers.fr/images/memset.jpg
<[Raiden]> ...параметры памяти
<Onkeltem> http://pastebin.com/RnrpAvir - народ, оцените конфу плз. Ток что заказ сделал в Регарде.
<Onkeltem> Что лучше RAM 2x8 или 4x4?
<[Raiden]> для сокет 2011 лучше 4х4 , для остальных пофиг или первое - что бы было  да разъема в запасе.
<skai-falkorr> 4*4
<skai-falkorr> полный привод жеж
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: да, сокет 2011
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: меня твоя не понимай. Я ж ваще не разбираюсь практически :) В матери 8 слотов под память. Это скоьлко каналов - 4 или 2?
<Onkeltem> Кста, пока подбирал, вот нашел неплохой магазин - Регард.
<Onkeltem> Последний раз когда я лет 6 назад интересовался темой (когда покупал компы для своего компьютерного клуба), была такая тема, как двухканальная память
<Onkeltem> точнее - мать с такой фишкой. Надо было парами втыкать - синие, красные
<Onkeltem> Инетерсно, во что сейчас это вылилось? :)
<[Raiden]> 2011 четырехканальный, остальные все 2-каналки кроме сокет 1366 там 3
<Onkeltem> круто
<tagezi> всем привет )
<andrex> ну ку
<yurau_> ну ну
<Sergey_IT> ун ук
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> можно поговорить более конструктивно )))
<tagezi> блин.. скучно. всё настроено, всё работает...
<yurau_> я фэйсбук заблокировал у себя на компьютере) а то сайты тормозят
<Sergey_IT> сломай что-нибудь
<Sergey_IT> если дела найти не можешь
<yurau_> я жду когда поддержка 11.04 закончится чтоб на 12.04 с мате перейти
<tagezi> да вот я думаю.. может начать оптимизировать?
<_d4vid> причём тут фейсбук?
<tagezi> тогда точно начнёться чтонибудь не то ))
<yurau_> тема для разговора. оптимизация )
<tagezi> _d4vid: не ужели ты не понимаешь?
<yurau_> tagezi: я в основном эксперименты в виртуальной машине провожу
<_d4vid> мейт ешо не стабильно пашет говорят там блутуз и прочее на панеле не отображается нормально
<tagezi> он открывает страничку, потом фейсбук, и зависает в нём, и начинает читать страничку только через минут 40 ))
<_d4vid> :)
<tagezi> заблокировать контакт и фейсбук - это хороший пример оптимизации )
<tagezi> yurau_: да, можно.. но всёравно немного не то... как то не получается у меня поставить линуху 2 раза подряд одинаково
<_d4vid> я на днях попробывал розу гавно гавном .. интерфейс там тормазнутый
<tagezi> роза?
<_d4vid> маратон
<_d4vid> да
<yurau_> линукс
<yurau_> tagezi: я юзаю скрипты. поэтому можно делать некоторые части одинакого
<tagezi> а зачем она нужна?
<_d4vid> ну просто попробывал
<tagezi> yurau_: ну, я всегда деолаю капипастом по ману.. всёравно всё по разному встаёт )
<yurau_> )
<andrex> а я тоже копипастом делаю ...
<andrex> с винта на винт xD
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> а скриптик это идея.. скапировал строку запускающую скрипт и пошёл пить чай )
<tagezi> надо будет замутить )
<_d4vid> если самому писать скрипт другое дело а с инета я им не доверяю если ешо под рутом запускать
<yurau_> конечно надо понимать как он работает
<tagezi> _d4vid: подучи Bash, прочитал подумал и запускай
<tagezi> ил не запускай )
<tagezi> хотя если подучишь, простенькие скрипты будешь сам сочинять )
<_d4vid> я ленив.. не люблю читать)
<tagezi> _d4vid: Тейнсли Д.Linux и Unix.Программирование в SHELL.БХВ.[RUS,464p.,2001]
<_d4vid> она в пдф?
<tagezi> прикольная книжка.. сидишь читаешь и ковыряешь консоль.. для начала хватит )
<tagezi> есть в джвю и в пдф
<_d4vid> спасибо
<tagezi> в сети валяется
<werxxx> Что такое иксы?
<Sergey_IT> ххх
<werxxx> 3?
<Sergey_IT> man x
<yurau_> werxxx: иксы включают графический режим
<Sergey_IT> или не включают, а сами являются этим графическим
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: маленький ещё о ххх думать )))
<Sergey_IT> никогда не рано
<tagezi> я всегда думал что иксы это сервер для графического интерфейса )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я же дал команду - man x
<werxxx> а почему так называются?
<Sergey_IT> а почему рентген тоже х-лучи называют?
<yurau_> werxxx: подробности тут http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X.Org_Server
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я боюсь твоих команд.. потом думать много приходиться )))
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, тебе голова зачем? Орехи колоть? )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: стены ломать )))
<Sergey_IT> это только американские головой можно.... наши не взять
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: если честно, то я поралельно маршрут просчитываю, для пахода.. хочу с женой поехать погулять
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а поход ходят, однако ;)
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/photo/2012/07/07/deluge/#pic011
<Amblnb> Компактно паркуются
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: У меня что-то с математикой плохо. 5*5+2=28 О_о
<[Raiden]> учись лучше, будет хорошо
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQi8A_IpOb8
<Sergey_IT> грустно это
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> baronos, Пыщ!!! я сказал =)
<Sergey_IT> он спит
<shenmue> на хабре пишут что бозон хиггса нашли с помощью линя =)
<Sergey_IT> в научных кругах никсы больше распространены
<shenmue> на сколько помню эта та самая штука благодаря котрой у всех частиц появмлась масса
<shenmue> Sergey_IT не удивительно
<shenmue> а еще я как заметил у меня язык проверки орфографии стоит португальский  (=
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, так изучай, не теряй возможности
<[Raiden]> boa noite :)
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-08
<shenmue> dctv gso
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ :)
<Chrome5162> пиу пиу
<shenmue> в resolv.conf вместо днс написал search beeline и теперь локалка и днски пашут нормуль
<baronos> запретная зона ниче так :)
<shenmue> чот не пойму что с днс в 12 версии. вечно отваливаеться. поставил еще bind9 но не понял зачем
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<shenmue> baronos как там компиз в гш? =)) зря место занимает да? =)
<Ragnareg> народ, у кого TV-tuner есть?
<VMV> всем привет! подскажите как в юнити изменить иконку отдельного приложения?
<izya> всем привет
<Ragnareg> привет
<izya> ребята ставлю вайн, вылазиет окно : -->>> Настраивается пакет ttf-mscorefonts-installer  и кнопка ОК ее нажать низя. как быть?
<skai-falkorr> а ток хотел ответить
<skai-falkorr> пытаюсь приучить себя к использованию тачпада и не юзать мышь
<skai-falkorr> а удобно то без мыши
<skai-falkorr> благо почти все хоткеи однообразны
<skai-falkorr> советую всем:) мышь можно выбрасывать спокойно
<amigo> когда есть трекпойнт, и мышь ненужна, тачпад ненужен
<skai-falkorr> када есть клава - и трекпойн не нужен
<skai-falkorr> и че я вечно мышью пользовался
<ghabit> Добрый день. Если ли gui софтина какая-нибудь для мониторинга сети? А-ля netlimiter под windows, или хотя бы попроще что-нибудь.
<sharikoff> wireshark?
<rekcuFniarB> У меня стали сегфолтиться все GTK приложения. Что за фигня? Что интересно, под другим пользователем всё работает :D
<sharikoff> права?
<rekcuFniarB> sharikoff: нет
<skai-falkorr> lf
<skai-falkorr> да
<skai-falkorr> а в чем дело?
<rekcuFniarB> skai-falkorr: хз, просто сегфолтятся все gtk приложения. http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/7957005
<skai-falkorr> rekcuFniarB: ну ты ессесно выхлоп в консольке глянул
<rekcuFniarB> Конечно
<rekcuFniarB> Там ничего нет. Смотрел и в gdb
<rekcuFniarB> Но под другим пользователем всё работает.
<istorik> подскажите как сжать в один архив фотки с 1832 по 1965 если у них однотипные имена DSC01835.JPG в консоле
<rekcuFniarB> istorik: всю папку заархивировать не подходит?
<istorik> rekcuFniarB, нет к сожалению
<istorik> хотел как то так /srv/ftp/foto/DSC01{832-965}* но не получаеться
<rekcuFniarB> find ./Photos -type -f -iname "*.jpg" -exec tar -rzvf pthotos.tar.gz "{}" \;
<rekcuFniarB> Наверное так.
<skai-falkorr> rekcuFniarB: ты покажи на пастю. ясно же, что он конфликтует с какими то настройками в дконф. а по выхлопу иногда можно понять
<rekcuFniarB> skai-falkorr: да ничего интересного там не выводит: http://paste.kde.org/513950/
<istorik> rekcuFniarB, тогда он захватит все jpg в файле, а мне надо только эти нумера
<skai-falkorr> rekcuFniarB: эт ты с дебагом?
<skai-falkorr> rekcuFniarB: и в кедах?
<rekcuFniarB> istorik: файлы все в одном каталоге?
<rekcuFniarB> skai-falkorr: да
<rekcuFniarB> skai-falkorr: кеды не причём видимо, пробовал в голых иксах.
<skai-falkorr> rekcuFniarB: причем настройки гтк в дконфе
<rekcuFniarB> В смысле?
<istorik> <rekcuFniarB> да
<rekcuFniarB> istorik: for (( X=832; X<=965; X++ )); do tar -rzvf pthotos.tar.gz /srv/ftp/foto/DSC01$X.JPG; done
<istorik> rekcuFniarB, спасибо
<rekcuFniarB> О, помогло удаление ~/.local/share/mime/mime.cache (на лоре подсказали).
<VMV> привет всем! подскажите что сделать с вайном, который пишет "Убедитесь что предыдущая установка завершена и т.д."?
<rekcuFniarB> А это пишет вайн или запускаемое приложение?
<VMV> приложение, запускаемое в вайне
<VMV> что-то я ничего толкового не накопал в интернетах..а запустить оч хочется
<baronos> выхлоп в консоли смотреть надо при запуске
<baronos> ну и убедиться, что предыдущая установка завершена :)
<rekcuFniarB> Так если это пишет приложение, то дело в самом приложении. Возможно оно просто не работает в вайне.
<VMV> я его уже запускал, потом переустановил с нуля систему, и теперь вот такая ошибка
<VMV> выхлоп щас покажу
<VMV> http://pastebin.com/RzGpRfn3
<misha777> <VMV> а если попробовать в virtualbox запустить это приложение?
<misha777> можно ли в virtualbox, который расположен в ubuntu запустить usb устройство?
<artus> да
<misha777> а как?
<artus> жамунуть на значок юсб и подключить
<misha777> в виртуалбоксе windows xp установлена.
<artus> да хоть солярка
<misha777> не вижу такого значка. может у меня версия старая установлена
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/586931/628a08d8 3й с лева
<misha777> нету такого значка там. функция V ывыключена
<artus> причем тут v ?
<artus> я сказал 3й с лева , у тебя лево в зеркале чтоль ?
<misha777> з-й слева у меня адаптер 1 NAT отображается
<artus> рррр, смотрим на мою картинку, считаем до 3х с лева, ищем такой же значек как у меня
<misha777> отсутствует (у меня), а на картинке присутствует
<misha777> <artus> видимо проблема в старой версии virtualbox. устанавливал из Центра приложений
<misha777> <artus> действительно, в версии 4.016 usb присутствует, в отличае от 3-ей.
<artus> misha777, юсб и во второй было если что
<misha777> она же старая, луше 4.016
<misha777> у меня была версия OSE може из-за этого не было поддержки usb
<artus> я к тому что со второй оно умеет юсб
<artus> да вофигу на версию
<skai-falkorr> так
<misha777> тогда незнаю почему так
<skai-falkorr> навскидку
<artus> тебе тяжело в гугл забить 2 слова "virtualbox usb" ? ))
<skai-falkorr> fade out по русски как будет?
<artus> skai-falkorr, страшное ругательство :)
<skai-falkorr> misha777: поставь вбоксовые проприетарные модули. с сайта.
<skai-falkorr> misha777: юсб и прочий шлак вынесен в них
<skai-falkorr> artus: а нормально?
<misha777> skai-falkorr> так и поступил
<misha777> skai-falkorr> и помогло
<skai-falkorr> затемнение при наведении, наверное
<misha777> <artus> так интереснее, более живое общение
<artus> skai-falkorr, http://ru.dictionarist.com/fade+out
<artus> misha777, зажрались вы сударь )
<misha777> <artus> это был легкий вопрос
<inkvizitor68sl> о, я вспомнил
<inkvizitor68sl> я тут сегодня никакой чуши ещё не писал!
<inkvizitor68sl> misha777, в говномаркете - vbox OSE
<inkvizitor68sl> на сайте говнооракла - анально-зависимая от лицензии версия.
<inkvizitor68sl> но тем не менее, сильно лучше работающая
<misha777> ясно
<[Raiden]> проснись и пой, они теперь все осе. а закрытая часть в расширенном паке
<inkvizitor68sl> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], это не отменяет того, что 3.х - OSE ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> оно вроде только в precise устаканилось в репозиториях
<Kyshtynbai> fade out кажись затухание
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, исчезание отродясь было
<inkvizitor68sl> или затухание
<inkvizitor68sl> но затухание уже в контексте интерфейсов
<inkvizitor68sl> родилось
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: а и буй морской в воде речной:)поздно уже
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> та где ж грин-та
<skai-falkorr> как же иногда вспомнить, как это все звучит по русски
<inkvizitor68sl> не блин
<inkvizitor68sl> halestrom это всё же жесть
<inkvizitor68sl> офигенная солистка
<inkvizitor68sl> в плане голоса*
<inkvizitor68sl> но таааааааааакуууууууууууууууууююююю чушь несет(
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34288
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: можно для Ъ?
<[Raiden]> Бывшие сотрудники Nokia основали компанию, которая продолжит развитие телефонов на базе MeeGo
<tagezi> всем привет )
<inkvizitor68sl> tagezi, ку
<shenmue> да здрайствуют бозоны хиггса!!
<shenmue> всем пыщ и ура товарсчи!
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: а за вызывающе неверную информацию схлопотать не хочешь?
<shenmue> это где неверная?
<tagezi> shenmue: да, это ещё не доказано )
<baronos> shenmue: сколько источников это подтвердило?)
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: да потому что не находили бохон хиггса
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ни разу
<skai-falkorr> и научное сообщество на этом акцентировало внимание
<skai-falkorr> нашли кандидата на бозон
<shenmue> кстати бозон хигса всего лишь название одного фемонена. просто название. как и теория. ни кем не опровергнуто но и не доказано
<skai-falkorr> нашли новую частицу, но хиггсово или нет - еще надо доказать
<shenmue> а вообще зашел узнать у всех ли бяка с dchp на 12 версии. постоянно пропадают днс
<artus> skai-falkorr, Ученые Европейского центра ядерных исследований (ЦЕРН) достигли во время своих исследований вероятности существования бозона Хиггса почти в 5 баллов по шкале «сигма», что соответствует статусу научного открытия.
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue, нет.
<artus> shenmue, такшто свободен
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну и че?
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue, поэтому я уже давно поставил bind на локалхост и использую его ;)
<skai-falkorr> artus: я те еще стопицот новостных перепечаток об эпохальном открытии могу процитировать
<artus> skai-falkorr, и то , твое  да потому что не находили бохон хиггса пук в лужу
<skai-falkorr> artus: но в самых серьезных в тексте так и сказано, что ЦЕРН подтвердил наличие кандидата на хиггса,а не самого хиггса
<skai-falkorr> artus: но ведь новость то звучит круче, если говорить, что сам нашли, а не какого-то кандидата
<shenmue> inkvizitor68sl я вчера поставил но еще до него прописал в resolv conf "search beeline" и все работает только орет при подключении что нет днс
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue, если ты его навсегда одинаковым хочешь оставить - сделай chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf просто
<artus> skai-falkorr, Уровень статистической значимости составляет 5 сигма (это статистическое стандартное отклонение). Другими словами, вероятность того, что открытие ошибочно, составляет одну сотую долю процента.
<baronos> ну все частица бога спасет мир :)
<skai-falkorr> artus: так что читай оригинальные воззвания церна, а не ШОКВИДЕО!
<skai-falkorr> artus: и че?
<inkvizitor68sl> только сначала правильный пропиши
<shenmue> хотя адресс впн айпи прописал
<skai-falkorr> artus: 5 сигм на открытие нового бозона - кандидата в бозоны хиггса
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну ты в поиске бозонов ваааще не авторитет, твое дело маленькое , сухари сушить :D
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, кстати, когда тебя( ?
<skai-falkorr> artus: если научишься читать по забугорному - найдешь возможность прочесть, что исследования того, хиггс это или ктото еще, только начались
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: а хз.осенью скорее всего
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<shenmue> хм а толку от частицы?
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue, да никакой!
<inkvizitor68sl> вон атомы открыли - и что?
<inkvizitor68sl> даже телепорт построить не могут!
<baronos> атомная бомба
<misha777> не получается установить virtualbox 4.1.18. (Ошибка: Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: libpython2.7 (>= 2.7)) обновил python c 2.6 до 2.7.3 - не помогло
<shenmue> ммм... энергию ядра применяют в атомных электростанциях.
<tagezi> inkvizitor68sl: ноутбуки и телефоны станут легче.. ))
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<misha777> как эту ошибку исправить?
<shenmue> хм... сути если это то что я думаю то будет хорошее оружие. все открытия сначала достаются военным
<[Raiden]> misha777: ты для своего дистра пакет скачал?
<inkvizitor68sl> misha777, apt-cache policy libpython2.7 покажь
<misha777> [Raiden]> да
<tagezi> misha777: а у тебя вообще какая убу стоит?
<misha777> <inkvizitor68sl> Не удалось найти пакет libpython2.7
<inkvizitor68sl> вывод?
<misha777> <tagezi> 10.04 LTS
<inkvizitor68sl> в precise/main, еси чо, оно живет
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<inkvizitor68sl> ыы...
<misha777> <inkvizitor68sl> Установить  libpython2.7
<tagezi> угу, по умолчанию )
<[Raiden]> значит пакет дял 12.04
<tagezi> для*
<baronos> а может взял
<inkvizitor68sl> да, пакет для oneiric+
<inkvizitor68sl> который тут поставить пытаются
<[Raiden]> верни всё питонове как было, потом качай вбокс для 10.04
<[Raiden]> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.18/virtualbox-4.1_4.1.18-78361~Ubuntu~lucid_i386.deb
<[Raiden]> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.18/virtualbox-4.1_4.1.18-78361~Ubuntu~lucid_amd64.deb
<[Raiden]> либо читай как бэкпортить пакеты из других версий дистра
<inkvizitor68sl> misha777, как ты вообще "обновил" то python ?
<tagezi> мож он его пересоюрал )
<misha777> <inkvizitor68sl> скачал через браузер, с оф. сайта архив и распаковал... потом .make ; make install
<tagezi> )))
<tagezi> inkvizitor68sl: видишь.. собрал )
<inkvizitor68sl> мда..
<misha777> в начале ./configure забыл добавить
<inkvizitor68sl> misha777, запомни вот это https://debian.pro/628 на веки вечные.
<tagezi> inkvizitor68sl: ну ты не прав )
<inkvizitor68sl> misha777, а сейчас топай в каталог с сорцами и делай make uninstall
<inkvizitor68sl> tagezi, мда? предлагаешь сидеть и расписывать каждому, как с сорцами работать?
<tagezi> ghjcnj ye;yj gjybvfnm xnj cnfdbim )
<tagezi> просто нужно понимать что ставишь
<inkvizitor68sl> при том, что не все разработчики в makefil'ы вписывают uninstall
<tagezi> сам впишет )
<inkvizitor68sl> о да)
<tagezi> заодно поймет что такое майк )
<tagezi> а на будущее запишет гвоздём на мониторе "несобирай фсякую фигню из исходников, пользуйся репами"
<inkvizitor68sl> ну не скажи, пакетики свои оч часто собирать нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> даже PPA у многих авторов сильно отстают от релиов
<shenmue> наверное для таких целей стоить сменит дистр
<inkvizitor68sl> релизов*
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта - вполне подходящий для этого дистр, поверь.
<shenmue> хм... лично меня напрягает стовить сотни пакетов для компиляции той же алсы а потом выносить весь этот мусор
<[Raiden]> для сборки пакетов убунта вполне подходит. Больше ничего ен скажу, в инете всё есть
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем тебе его выносить?
<[Raiden]> но в случае выше это не надо, надо просто скачать пакет под свю версию
<misha777> запутался. надо полностью удалять python?
<inkvizitor68sl> misha777, полностью ты его не удалишь.
<shenmue> а зачем мне то что я не юзаю. обновлять это и захмлялть ос?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну то есть удалишь, вместе с системой +)
<shenmue> захламлять*
<[Raiden]> наверное надо переставлять
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue, с каких пор хедеры захламлять систему научились?
<[Raiden]> удальять проблематичн оможет быть, гном снесется или ещё чего
<shenmue> для сборки алсы нужны пакеты на 400мб . а тогда моя ос занимала 250мб всего.
<[Raiden]> добро пожаловать в реальность )
<[Raiden]> можно собирать не на конечной системе, а например в чруте, тогда конечная не изменится в размере
<[Raiden]> если это вообще важно
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue, apt-get purge <что ставил>
<shenmue> ну я список пакетов делал через dpkg .
<inkvizitor68sl> apt-get autoremove
<inkvizitor68sl> и чистое.
<inkvizitor68sl> снова
<inkvizitor68sl> системо.
<shenmue> может я далеко не капал но явно пакетные дистры бедны инструментами для удобной компиляции
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> ...ты далеко не копал
<inkvizitor68sl> угу.
<misha777> всем спасибо!
<scratchx[x]> блин купил 3G от мтс
<scratchx[x]> MF652
<scratchx[x]> не работает(((
<scratchx[x]> через NM
<inkvizitor68sl> scratchx[x], ща
<baronos> !enter | scratchx[x]
<ubuntuhelp> scratchx[x]: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<inkvizitor68sl> zte?
<inkvizitor68sl> scratchx[x], https://debian.pro/?s=zte выбирай понравившийся мануал
<inkvizitor68sl> там должно быть примерно так же
<inkvizitor68sl> только Modem = /dev/ttyACM0  может отличаться, думаю.
<inkvizitor68sl> https://debian.pro/361 лучше этот
<scratchx[x]> inkvizitor68sl: тока через wvdial
<scratchx[x]> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> scratchx[x], посмотри dmesg и syslog, если ругается на modemmanager - то да.
<scratchx[x]> ну грепнул в /var/log/syslog | grep modemmanager
<scratchx[x]> нусто
<scratchx[x]> пусто
<inkvizitor68sl> ты не modemmanager грепай, а anager
<inkvizitor68sl> или -i manager
<inkvizitor68sl> и не только syslog, a syslog и messages
<scratchx[x]> и почему он как ttyACM определяется?
<inkvizitor68sl> эм...
<inkvizitor68sl> я всякие вопросы слышал, но это... =)
<scratchx[x]> ну т.е не USB
<inkvizitor68sl> а ttyACM, по-твоему, что?
<scratchx[x]> модем
<scratchx[x]> ну мегафоновский определялся вроде как ttyUSB
<scratchx[x]> ок поставил wvdial
<scratchx[x]> подключился
<scratchx[x]> как бы так либо автоматизировать либо гую какую прикрутить
<scratchx[x]> я просто не один юзер на компе
<inkvizitor68sl> sudo с nopasswd всем юзерам на wvdial *
<scratchx[x]> и другим будет проблематично запускать соединение из терминала
<inkvizitor68sl> и кнопку на панель
<inkvizitor68sl> gnome-terminal -x blah
<scratchx[x]> а если для удева рулес написать?
<scratchx[x]> можно?
<scratchx[x]> SUBSYSTEMS==»usb», ATTRS{idVendor}==»19d2″, ATTRS{idProduct}==»1218″, RUN+=»/usr/bin/wvdial ZTE»
<scratchx[x]> так прокатит?
<inkvizitor68sl> это я уже фз.
<inkvizitor68sl> у тебя другой модем, я же тебе сказал.
<inkvizitor68sl> так что для тебя актуален только первый пост
<inkvizitor68sl> мда.
<inkvizitor68sl> CMS за почти 300 баксов не умеет корректно работать с UTF
<Onkeltem> Ку. Как запускать .tcl-ные программы их UI?
<Onkeltem> Из Nautilus например
<[Raiden]> в лине запускается всё, что имеет права на запуск. Если скипт имеет +х и правильно написан , то больше ничего не нандо
<[Raiden]> из наутилуса запускать можно, только если скрипт с гуи ифейсом , иначе надо с консоли или не увидишь что выполняется
<[Raiden]> надеюсь ответил
<scratchx[x]> inkvizitor68sl: ну вопщем прописал правило для удев
<scratchx[x]> конектится
<inkvizitor68sl> хы.
<scratchx[x]> inkvizitor68sl: ???
<scratchx[x]> Baud = 115200 какой должен быть?
<scratchx[x]> модем типа поддерживает скорость до 14 мб/c
<scratchx[x]> и можно как то указать юзать только 3G?
<scratchx[x]> а то лампочка то зеленая то синяя
<inkvizitor68sl> если включить только 3G - то у тебя коннект рваться постоянно будет
<inkvizitor68sl> оно тебе надо?
<scratchx[x]> ясно
<scratchx[x]> интересно NM допилят для этих модемов
<inkvizitor68sl> NM тут не при чём.
<inkvizitor68sl> читай мой пост.
<inkvizitor68sl> https://launchpad.net/modemmanager вот этим жаловаться надо
<scratchx[x]> где? https://debian.pro/361 ???
<inkvizitor68sl> да.
<inkvizitor68sl> > Из-за бага (фичи, недоработки?) в modemmanager — данный модем невозможно завести через NM или pppd. Unknown error 100 и всё тут.
<scratchx[x]> так ну значит может его допилят?
<scratchx[x]> )))
<scratchx[x]> будем надеяться
<scratchx[x]> а то какой то костыль
<scratchx[x]> так Baud = в конфиге wvdial какой ставить?
<inkvizitor68sl> да тебе какая разница
<inkvizitor68sl> оно только в dial-up использовалось
<inkvizitor68sl> Зачастую ошибочно считают, что бод — это количество бит, переданное в секунду. В действительности же это верно лишь для двоичного кодирования, которое используется не всегда. Например, в современных модемах используется квадратурная амплит
<inkvizitor68sl> блин. закрыл консоль на втором мониторе - потемнело так резко.
<tagezi> )
<pakirava> доброго всем
<tagezi> ку
<pakirava> подскажите, а если исходники проекта находяться на гитхабе, оттуда импортируются на launchpad ... пакеты надо собирать локально и закачивать на лончпад?
<pakirava> я так понимаю, там пакеты должны бы автоматом компилиться....
<tagezi> а кто за тебя будет их собирать?
<pakirava> сервер?
<tagezi> круто.. амазон тебпер и пакеты нам собирать начнёт )
<pakirava> а зачем тогда импортируюся исходники с гита на ЛП?
<scratchx[x]> бли не нравится мне что он зелененьким горит
<Sergey_IT> перепаяй светодиод
<inkvizitor68sl> scratchx[x], походи и поищи, где ловит лучше
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или перепаяй правда )
<inkvizitor68sl> RTT какой до 8.8.8.8 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> итаг.
<inkvizitor68sl> кто хочет помогать нам с ковырянием debian.ru ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, skai|offline
<NoOova> narod ka otkryt` menedjer nastroyek pereklycheniya raskladki klaviatury?
<NoOova> UNITY
<pakirava> tagezi, я видел на ЛП такой функционал, как recieps
<NoOova> (ne mogu otkryt` ego v menu, esli net russkogo yazika)
<pakirava> как я понял, рецепты сборки.... пакетов же, наверное...
<pakirava> NoOova, пиши language
<tagezi> pakirava: ну, честно, я балтун. Возьми сделай исходник и залей, и проверишь. Хотя я особо смысла не вижу.. такими путями они моглибы и самонаписание кода ввести, в конце концов, число алгоритмоы то конецно )
<NoOova> netu avtodopolnenyy po language
<pakirava> или keyboard
<NoOova> netu
<pakirava> layout?
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, ты чего-то мудришь
<scratchx[x]> inkvizitor68sl: А ты не пробовал ставить modemmanager из сорцев?
<[koshka]> Мяу
<scratchx[x]> из svn например
<[koshka]> Инкиии
<scratchx[x]> мож там пофиксили
<inkvizitor68sl> scratchx[x], нет
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], няу!
<scratchx[x]> inkvizitor68sl: странно а почему то у меня сдром от модема не удалился
<inkvizitor68sl> ну удали)
<tagezi> [koshka]: привет )
<inkvizitor68sl> modeswitch-то попатчили давно уже
<inkvizitor68sl> правда, там новые глюки появились
<[koshka]> tagezi, приветик))
<scratchx[x]> т.е необязательно удалять сдром?
<inkvizitor68sl> scratchx[x], мейби
<scratchx[x]> знаешь че еще странное
<scratchx[x]> сделал правило для удева
<scratchx[x]> втыкаю модем и комп виснет
<scratchx[x]> возможно из за того что правило стартует до появления интерфейса
<tagezi> pakirava: ты вообще где это нашёл? скинь ссылку
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1081716/
<pakirava> я? что?
<tagezi> 23:18:27       pakirava | как я понял, рецепты сборки.... пакетов же, наверное...
<pakirava> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted
<[koshka]> Блин. У кого есть тел галакси с 9000?
<pakirava> если срочно - то нету. у друга есть, я ему кастомную прошивку ставил
<[koshka]> Ясно
<[koshka]> У меня хрень не понятная. Не могу  менять мелодии сигнала
<[koshka]> :/
<tagezi> pakirava: ну походу ты прав ) действительно есть сборка )
<tagezi> только не понятно тогда почему она не под все архитектуры делается сразу
<scratchx[x]> inkvizitor68sl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/i386/modemmanager/0.6~git201206221719.8289a64-0ubuntu1
<scratchx[x]> этот реально поставить потестить?
<scratchx[x]> там о.6
<scratchx[x]> 0.6
<inkvizitor68sl> ну поставь
<scratchx[x]> через dpkg -i
<scratchx[x]> а как потом вернуть на тот что в репах
<scratchx[x]> просто переустановить?
<inkvizitor68sl> apt-get install modemmanager=версия
<pakirava> а я как раз создаю ppa для gnome-modem-manager
<pakirava> gui для dbus-функций modemmanager
<pakirava> ussd-запросы отправлять
<scratchx[x]> inkvizitor68sl: ну и че ты думаешь?
<scratchx[x]> заработало через NM
<inkvizitor68sl> та ничего я не думаю )
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня тут веселее
<scratchx[x]> че у тебя?
<inkvizitor68sl> debian.ru ковыряю
<scratchx[x]> всмысле?
<inkvizitor68sl> inkvizitor68sl@alexstrasza:~$ tail -1 /etc/hosts
<inkvizitor68sl> 37.9.65.62 debian.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> и увидишь )
<shenmue> хм не понимаю людей которые встают на раздачу при скорости 80кб\с причем раздают размером двд и выше
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue, какие-то претензии) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня в клиенте ограничение в 512 kbps забито
<shenmue> 1 сидер и 10000 пиров.... и скорость 80кб\с  =(
<scratchx[x]> inkvizitor68sl: откаментил по опводу модема
<scratchx[x]> походу в 12.10 это точно поправят
<scratchx[x]> отсталась тока 1 проблема - пропадание conky
<inkvizitor68sl> scratchx[x], пасиб
<inkvizitor68sl> пропадание коньков обсуждалось вроде, много раз
<pakirava> scratchx[x], а что с модемом?
<scratchx[x]> MF652 не заработал
<scratchx[x]> точней не заработал через NetworkManager
<pakirava> т.е. tty0..2 появились?
<scratchx[x]> ttyACM появились сразу
<scratchx[x]> inkvizitor68sl: и как исправить конки?
<inkvizitor68sl> я не всезнающая сила =)
<scratchx[x]> inkvizitor68sl: а ты на debian.pro модератор?
<inkvizitor68sl> на debian.pro я автор
<inkvizitor68sl> а ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> забыл )
<scratchx[x]> там комент добавь
<inkvizitor68sl> уже
<scratchx[x]> ок
<scratchx[x]> малоли каму пригодиться
 * mva становится грустной пандой от количества ошибок в речи scratchx[x]
<Sergey_IT> неча речи слушать
<tagezi> никто не в курсе, когда в Питере закончиться этот бардак? )
<pakirava> а что в Питере?
<pakirava> а то до Днепра не долетает)
<pakirava> зависимости полетели?
<tagezi> pakirava: нет, просто жара ужасная
<tagezi> вообще, кто дал прикал Лето устроить в Питере, никогда не было все были счастливы
<tagezi> а тут на тебе, и решили сезон весна-осень разбавить летом
<tagezi> у меня сомое холожное место в доме после холодильника - это процесор )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-01
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
 * baronos òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> baronos! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<baronos> ыы
<_d4vid> re..
<ei-grad> baronos: п©я─п╦п╡п╣я┌
<baronos> умные такие :)
<andrex> baronos, у тя че с клинтом?
<baronos> andrex фз, странный виндовый клиент :D
<andrex> может кодировку на вкладке сервера выставить а не тока в окне канала?
 * baronos тыдыщ
<baronos> andrex от зачем ты заставил меня сделать много лишниx  манипуляций? :D
<andrex> бугага
<andrex> baronos, а зачем ты меня послушал и выполнил эти действия?
<baronos> andrex потому что мозг был свободен и выполнение функции было автоматическим
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мосх был свободен для внешнего управления :)
<Hanno4ka> http://habrahabr.ru/post/185178/
<baronos> скучно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спляши
<andrex> а я джоржа карлина смотрю
<andrex> скучно им понимаеш ли, какбудто кто то застовляет торчать дома)
<SergeyIT> дождь, хорошо
<andrex> SergeyIT, пришли мне чуть чуть
<andrex> уже второйдень ни тучки, и жарень шо ппц
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.9.8; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 3.10.
<SergeyIT> andrex, я жадный, не дам )
<andrex> жадина говядина ...
 * andrex досих пор не понимает смысла этой фразы)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а что за продукт такой "жадина" в салате "жадина, говядина, соленый огурец"?
<andrex> гмо же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> точно?
<SergeyIT> или чего похуже
<andrex> дадада
<JohnDoe_71Rus> рецепт давнишний, а про гмо недавно говорить начали. ранее за обычную селекцию сходило
<andrex> да просто говорить то недавно начали а делать давно
<andrex> называется зажмотил нормальный продукт
<andrex> вот те и жадина
<andrex> [Raiden], дафай рассказывай чего там с наружи творится
<[Raiden]> снаружи это где? )
<[Raiden]> ты в танке?
<andrex> да
<andrex> нет
<andrex> я в ввакууме
<[Raiden]> Ядро вышло 3.10
<andrex> видел
<andrex> метеорит никакой не планирует шарахнуться на наш шарик)
<andrex> это был бы праздник
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наш шарик планирует шарахнуть по метеориту
<andrex> аа метеорит больше шарика, интересно)
<[Raiden]> Нет вроде. Но в воскресение я видел 1 турка муслима. Он моему другу татарину сказал что все татары будут гореть в аду и скоро конец света
<[Raiden]> вот такие дела )
<andrex> ух ты, а все евреи в космос вылетят через аэродинамическую трубу
<[Raiden]> Я ему сказал , что это по турецки, а по татарски всё наоборот
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> а американци подавятся наконец своим потребительством
<andrex> и русские заживут хорошо
<[Raiden]> Я думаю мужик просто пересмотрел РенТВ , там каждый день новый конец света
<andrex> ну нтв тож не скупиться на ерунду
<andrex> чую теле виденье бьеться в пресмертной агонии, им уже нечего показывать вот и кажут все подряд с серьезным видом, независимо от того какой бред несет в себе информация
 * andrex чет негативный седня какойто)
<[Raiden]> займись чем-нить позитивным )
<[Raiden]> Близкий конец света ещё не повод не становиться лучше чем был вчера.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Sonja> allo
<gdane> привет
<gdane> какая пейчальная новость - авира поняла что их антивирь на никсах не нужен и решила больше не делать антивири для никсов
<gdane> пейчалька
<gdane> народ кто-нибудь htpc собирал?
<gdane> есть что на примете из чего можно его собрать?
<SergeyIT> gdane, может из сорсов?
<linxon> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<[Raiden]> http://youtu.be/UTJ4gR_NtoE
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Вот так у нас десятая часть России живет
<[Raiden]> угу. Пьянство вообще зло. Я это ещё раз понял на прошлой неделе. были втроем в походе на 5 дней. 1 чел нам мозг конкретно вынес )
<[Raiden]> не буду вдаваться в подробности, но в общем если мозг вам нужен, то лучше не пить )
<Philipp2007> Ну Это давно уже понятно. Но иногда раз в месяц можно и пару бутылок пива выпить с компанией
<tagezi> всем привет
<Philipp2007> tagezi: И тебе добрый вечер
 * tagezi закончил сессию без троек )
<tagezi> Philipp2007: да, добрый )
<Philipp2007> tagezi: ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!
<tagezi> спасибо )
<artus> двоешник :D
<[Raiden]> привет
<Philipp2007> У кого нибудь гимп установлен? У меня при добавлении текста к изображению на русском языке  gimp сам закрывается. Это у всех такой глюк или только у меня?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, проздравляю )
<Philipp2007> версия гимпа 2.8
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, ты туда наверно специальные русские слова добавляешь )
<Philipp2007> Да нет. Обычные слова. Просто я не в курсе куда по поводу багов писать. В консоль какой то вывод есть. Его бы и отправил
<tagezi> artus: у меня одна четвёрка остальное отлично ))
<tagezi> вообзе сесия прошла удачно в этом семестре
<artus> tagezi, ну есил по чеснаку то по инглишу трояк у тя слабенькой :D
<tagezi> ну, если почесноку, то и  по теорверу у меня трояк )
<tagezi> Philipp2007: у меня не глючит ничего, нормально добовляет
<artus> ну вот, а ты отличник-отличник )
<tagezi> Philipp2007: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0701/h_1372705943_3389582_b43bc4fdc0.png
<tagezi> artus: зато философа мы сегодня загрузили по посной программе за 2 с половиной часа )
<tagezi> полной*
<Philipp2007> Ну вот и не понятно что такое. вот такой вывод в консоль http://pastebin.com/BaA3Hasd
<tagezi> Philipp2007: у тебя вообще чего стоит?
<Philipp2007> mint 15 gimp 2.8.4
<baronos> фи, идити тебе дорогою длинной на форумы минтов
 * artus окропил святой водой Philipp2007
<artus> изыди
<artus> :D
<andrex> baronos, ты изыди на канал винды а второй на дебиан, справедливо жеш)
<baronos> из сорцов собирал чтоли его?
<andrex> утра
<artus> andrex, ммм, а напомни ка, когда я последний рас с траблами дебиана сюда заходил?
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<andrex> artus, ну я даже не помню если чесно)
<baronos> я вот тоже не припомню чтоб был тут с роблемами виндовыми или дебиановыми)))
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: натрави chown рекурсивно на хомпапку
<Philipp2007> Нет из репы устанавливал. Оказывается этот глюк при запущенном gxneur. Демона остановил и все рабоет.
<artus> ну вот с этого и начнем )
<[Raiden]> и больше не пускай через суд овсё подряд
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, хнер всегда глючный был
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: Да он у меня как кейлогер стоит только. Другого более или менее рабочего не нашел
<artus> кейлог ненужен
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, убери каку
<baronos> мозг нужен ну или гугл акк)))
<Philipp2007> Да мне уже как то раз он текст презентации спас.  Жаль пинтосвитчера нет под линукс. Незаменимая вещь была на окнах
<andrex> да есть что то альтернативное, тока ненужное как и пунтосвичер
<artus> Philipp2007, ммм, а того, автосохранялку настроить не ?
<artus> к чему костыли костыльные из венды тянуть то
<baronos> artus это трэнд такой :)
<Philipp2007> Да автосохранение раз в 10 или 15 минут стоит. А за это время можно столько настрочить.
<artus> а поставить минуту слабо?
<andrex> а ты смотри что строчиш, а не в окно гляди
<tagezi> Philipp2007: поставь каждых 3 минуты
<Sergey_IT> иногда лучше думать, чем строчить
<baronos> http://worldofgnome.org/gnome-video-arcade/
<tagezi> нужно ещё так унизительно-гнусаво: "Минтоводыыыы" )
 * Sergey_IT на автомате ctrl+s жмет, когда надо
<baronos> Sergey_IT +1
<Philipp2007> Лучше подскажите как сделать chown рекурсивно для папки но не заходить в примонтированные разделы что бы там ничего он не поменял. Или это только search список файлов в chown передавать?
<andrex> -R
<artus> о, мультику киндзаза смотрел кто? годно?
<baronos> artus я
<baronos> по мне так себе
<tagezi> andrex: он же сказал, рекрусивно но не заходя в папки )
<Philipp2007> Не заходя в примонтированные разделы внутри этой папки.
<artus> tagezi, ну это ток через урандом с перенаправлением на sda ))
<tagezi> =)
<Philipp2007> artus: Во шутник то
<tagezi> Philipp2007: а разница какая?
<tagezi> Philipp2007: пиши скрипт в котором явно обзывай пути по которым нужно заходить
<andrex> омаунти примаунтиные разже лы и делай рекурсивно
<andrex> д
<tagezi> эт не интересно
<Philipp2007> tagezi: Да вроде как уже понял. Сижу ман find изучаю. А уж от туда я и передам список в chown, лень мне отмонтировать
<[Raiden]> chown satan:satan /home/satan -R
<Kyshtynbai> а чо всю-то човнить
<Kyshtynbai> зачовни ту на которую ругаеццл
<Kyshtynbai> .config или что там.
<andrex> там нужды
<[Raiden]> можно и так, но может ругаться и что-нибудь ещё. Лучше уж сразу )
<andrex> [Raiden], он же сказал что ему надо проигнорить некоторые каталоги
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> всякую фигню на ютубе смотрю, не заметил
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu8q-oISbas&feature=player_embedded
<Kyshtynbai> вот есть ведройд, зачем велик изобретать?
<Philipp2007> Не пойму как передавать потоки. find /home/satan/ -user root -fstype ext4 выдает список файлов а вот как его chown скормить?
<Philipp2007>  
<Kyshtynbai> -exec аргумент find а
<Kyshtynbai> но ты попробуй просто директорию .config обработать, можыт отпуститю
<artus> Philipp2007, а плка читаеш - бекап делай
<Kyshtynbai> по кнопачкам не попадаю.
<tagezi> Philipp2007: да.. тыбы забекапил всё это чудо, так.. малоли чего произойдёт )
<Philipp2007> artus: бакап всегда под рукой ))
<artus> все вы так говорите
<tagezi> [Raiden]:  помне так не уютная ось.. я и в айфоне мимо кнопок промахиваюсь, у тут постоянно тыкать нужно
<tagezi> artus: ща он себе / отчрутит ))
<[Raiden]> может быть. У меня андройд.
<[Raiden]> наличие кучи софта и возможность установки не только из маркета так радует , что будет сложно меня заманить на телефон с другой ос
<tagezi> пока дебиан не выпустит на рынок мобильную ось, смотреть не на что
<andrex> ппц, чую скоро на телефоны также как и на пк все будут ставить чего хотят
<[Raiden]> ты опоздал на пару лет
<Kyshtynbai> телефон без иксов, с фреймбуфером и консолькой например хочу :) .
<andrex> пока нет
<Kyshtynbai> ну или что там у них вместо иксоф.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: консольки есть уже и под андройд и под вин8
<Kyshtynbai> эмуляторы тэрминала. не те журавли.
<tagezi> а, ну да.. под винду теперь только эмулятор
<tagezi> но в нём всёравно повершел работает
<Philipp2007> Есть программы для запуска линукс для андроида. Я так с планшета соседский wifi ломал до которого из дома не дотянуться
<Kyshtynbai> Ты ещё и злодей.
<artus> зобаньте его
<tagezi> минтовод )
<tagezi> все минтов воды такие, если у них гимп не глючит они вайфаи ломают )
<Philipp2007> Да ладно вам. Я еще к вам в uname -a не заглядывал. Воспитаный слишком ))
<artus> а ты тут не задает вопросы и не бахвалимсо подсудными делами)
<Philipp2007> Злые вы все. Уйду к добрым бсдяшникам может там примут. Всем спокойной ночи. А то на работу опять еле встану
<Sergey_IT> добрый бсдишник - это сказка
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/articles/2013/07/01/robots/
<andrex> параноики :D
<[Raiden]> но это не тот случай когда повода для параной нет
<artus> бей немесных
<Sergey_IT> все, что движется - враг, а что не движется - враг вдвойне
<andrex> все враг
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> 3 секунды лаг
<Sergey_IT> ты чего человеку подумать не даешь?
<tagezi> спать пора
<tagezi> dctv yjxb
<tagezi> всем ночи
<rwd> всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-02
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<andrex> нет контакта
<NoOova> всем превед!
<_d4vid> re..
<gdane> ре
<NoOova> ..y
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/648370
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> простите что не в тему канала. Как в либре офисе скрыть значение ошибки #... если в ячейках еще нет данных?
<[Raiden]> http://infoglaz.ru/?p=28890
<gdane> Рейден - офигенно
<gdane> интересно а недостроенные гэс там до сих пор стоят?
<gdane> вот раздолье для сталкеров
<[Raiden]> ну должны по идее.
<[Raiden]> там в конце ещё два линка тоже красиво
<gdane> я давно такой красоты не видел - с тех пор как уехал из Сибири
<[Raiden]> А сча где проживаешь?
<gdane> кострома
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> красивые места  в общем-то везде есть. Не такие правда как в сибири , но всетаки )
<[Raiden]> Мне нравится бывать на клязьме во владимирской области и с речки киржач недавно приехал, 3 дня назад, уже хочу обратно )
<gdane> да, красивые места есть везде, особенно где нет людей :)
<[Raiden]> а всего-то 180км от мск +-
<[Raiden]> ну вроде того )
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0702/h_1372768153_7540251_195bc42288.jpeg ,http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0702/h_1372768111_6638381_35bd3e2500.jpeg
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0702/h_1372768132_2759760_8a19cf0f65.jpeg , http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0702/h_1372768193_9165289_60c45e752c.jpeg
<[Raiden]> как-т так на Киржаче
<gdane> в центральной России тоже есть красивые места, но вот озер площадью в 25 км и с расстоянием до ближайшего населенного пункта в 10 км нет
<gdane> а вот в Красноярском крае езсть интересное место - Учум курорт
<gdane> там озеро площадью наверное в 5-10 км покрытое солью
<[Raiden]> )
<gdane> можно купаться, но вот не утонешь даже при желании
<gdane> я в 5 лет его на надувном круге переплывал
<gdane> а на берегу стоит змеиная гора
<gdane> реально змеиная
<[Raiden]> интересно было бы посмотреть... Стоили бы дальние билеты на поезда и самолеты как на электричку... И времени бы побольше )
<gdane> брат там лазал - говорит идешь в гору и из-под ног змеи расползаются
<gdane> и река там текет вот как на первой ссылке
<gdane> я не уверен возможно Иртыш
<gdane> хариусы тоже есть
<gdane> а еще там есть база ракетчиков с Сатанами на вооружении
<gdane> мой отец там служил когдато
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> ну человеки, кто уже мир щупал? чего это за новомодная гадость такая?
<baronos> мир уже поставляется в каждодневных билдах убунту 13,10?
<tagezi> всем привет
<Philipp2007> tagezi: И тебе доброго здравия
<tagezi> здоровья нет.. голова болит весь жень.. наверное, погода меняется
<tagezi> день*
<Philipp2007> Бывает. У вас там погода что ли плохая? Или может это после удачной сдачи сессии болит? ))
<[Raiden]> это может с давлением быть связано.
<[Raiden]> особенно если куришь и не активный образ жизни типа сидения за компом
<baronos> погода подгадила, но со штангой все ровно повозился :)
<tagezi> Philipp2007: я 15 лет уже не пью ))
<tagezi> и с февраля не курю
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ок
<tagezi> а сосуды с детства больные
<tagezi> ладно.. пройдёт ))
<Philipp2007> Ну на счет курить ты прав. Сама противная гадость какая возможна.
<[Raiden]> тогда неплохо иметь мерилку давления и снижать когда высокое. До кучи почитать о профилактике и спорте )
<tagezi> все так радуются вокруг солнечным денькам ))
<baronos> Самая противная гадость какая возможна - лень!
<[Raiden]> в мск отличная погода. Я бы сказал южная.
<tagezi> baronos: +1
<[Raiden]> 27-30 град.
<baronos> [Raiden] дак вот она куда ушла :D
<tagezi> d gbntht 'nj fl )
<tagezi> в питере это ад )
<[Raiden]> baronos: ))
<tagezi> через неделю в финку )) там холоднее )
<tagezi> новые гугл карты видели?
<Philipp2007> Я по давлению в армию не пошел. Чудило а сейчас график работы сменил и сразу нормально стало. По сменам ходить оказывается очень вредно
<Philipp2007> tagezi: Нет а чего там нового?
<[Raiden]> угу и ночные смены тоже не очень-то полезно
<tagezi> Philipp2007: ну пока красивочтей навалом, больше ничего нового не нашёл, но я пару минуть только в них
<[Raiden]> хотя я работал в 1 конторе и мне нравилось именно ночью. Народу никого включая начальство )
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Ну пока слесарем работал на производстве нравилось что ни начальства ни работы. Спи и жди пока что нибудь поломается. А сейчас в инженерах ответственность не та.ТАк что не поспишь ночью.
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> а я по ночам в пекарне работал ) Хлеб выпекал
<[Raiden]> лучше кушайте черный, в белый идет заменитель дрожжей )
<Philipp2007> Тоже неплохо )) Если постоянно ночью работать то хорошо. А если 4 смены в ночь а протом 4 в утро очень тяжело перестраиваться
<[Raiden]> да, это самый плохой вариант пожалуй.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPSDDmz4Wmo
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: КДЕ красиво сделано. Но почему то через пару дней надоедает. Больше всего нравиться второй гном.
<[Raiden]> )
<Philipp2007> Честно первый раз установил линукс только из-за консоли. Захотелось MS-DOS вспомнить. А оказалось что все намного круче и практичней.
<[Raiden]> у федорщиков релиз http://cs315421.vk.me/v315421030/bf66/b-Ou86VP3Mw.jpg
<Philipp2007> Это прикол просто или реальный у них логотип? ))
<[Raiden]> прикол, релиз назвали Schrödinger's Cat
<Philipp2007> Судя по статистике гугл у меня после возврата на линь количество запросов в гугл возрасло на 477 процентов.  И оказывается где то я заходил в акаунт из сафари. странно Может пароль пора менять.
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Чего то кота шредингера так распиарили
<baronos> у меня бывает с телефона захожу и показывает, что я с сафари
<Philipp2007> baronos: а какой браузер и какая система?
<artus> виндавс и ие
<baronos> андройд 2,3 и 4 дефолтный б
<artus> :)
<baronos> artus :D
<Philipp2007> baronos: Ну может и в правду какой глюк. И в системах с каких заходил чистится X11  и Gnome почемуто он их за отдельные ОС считает
<tagezi> Philipp2007: ну, ничего так, прикольненько
<tagezi> искать стало проще намного, да и веселее )
<Philipp2007> А мне приглашение пока еще не выслали
<tagezi> немного не привычно, что она сама решает что когда показывать, но вроде пока не промахивается )
<tagezi> Philipp2007: оно сутки-двое идёт
<artus> че за приглашения ?
<Philipp2007> artus: Да для нового гугл мап
<artus> чегой я уже пропустил?
<artus> ааа, дык давно жеж уже
<baronos> можно ставку поставить кто будет у принца уильяма и кейт первым ребенком на девочку больше склоняются коэфф 1,45 :D
<artus> baronos, а чего там узи говорит?
<baronos> artus ты что, такое не разглошается. вот если узнать на 100% то я бы продал хату машину и взял кредит и поставил бы :D
<Kyshtynbai> "У кейт ребенок родился! -Мальчик? -Нет. -А КТО?!"
<baronos> :)
<Kyshtynbai> Ракету опять угробили, свиньи..
<tagezi> угу
<baronos> диверсия америксов, чтоб мы не выводили наши спутники
<Kyshtynbai> Скорее руки из одного места и распилы бесконечные.
<Kyshtynbai> Тут и враги не нужны.
<Philipp2007> Скорее всего наши раздолбаи постарались. Который раз.
<Philipp2007> Иногда установка игры в вайне намного интереснее самой игры
<UNIm95> Philipp2007: и ты это понял только сейчас?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1ZkylUcbjo
<Philipp2007> Да. Особо играми не увлекаюсь. Решил кваку вторую поставить от нечего делать
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.ru/2009/04/quake2.html
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Спасибо.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZRDTMT2QiQ
<Philipp2007> Вот она классика. Дум второй так уже не цепляет. Но в кваку иногда можно погонять
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.ru/2009/04/quake1.html
<[Raiden]> под вайном я бегал в jedi academy  , knight и пару модов. Нормально шло )
<[Raiden]> ну и космические рейнджеры )
<Philipp2007> Ну космические ренджеры это только в отпуске. Там на неделю залипнуть можно
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я уже не уверен смог бы ещё раз сиграть или нет. Надоела
<artus> хммм, никто не наблюдал загадочность, в 1080 фильмах звук который через пульс выводитцо спешит по отношению к картинке ?
<artus> хотя наверно был виноват вывод через xv
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<[Raiden]> artus: если только нагрузка на проц большая иначе другая причина
<Sergey_IT> ошибка синхронизации - скорости света и звука разные
<artus> [Raiden], да в том то и прикол что нагрузка больше 50% не поднималась на каждое ядро, хотя на вдпау переключил и вроде как перестало спешить
<[Raiden]> хз тогда. )
<Romul> всем привет
<Romul> товарищи! есть кто не спит
<artus> неа
<Romul> artus ты всегда здесь ?:-)
<artus> это бот
<Romul> artus есть просьба
<Romul> я сейчас нахожусь очень далеко от населенных пунктов
<artus> значит копай землянку, заметай следы , я вызываю подмогу
<Romul> единственный способ связи это 3g пытаюсь подключить безлимит но денег не хватает
<artus> денех не дам, самому мало :D
<Romul> можешь сотню положить на мой номер через 2 дня я буду в ближайшем городе и переведу тебе долг
<[Raiden]> насладись отсутсвием инета лучше.
<artus> :D
<[Raiden]> тст*
<artus> можно бить зверя и торговать пушниной, хватит не только на интернет но и на уазик и ружжо 12го калибра :D
<artus> точно, надо за инет заплатить, сам в кредит сижу :D
<artus> Romul, из онлайн денех ток 70 коп в гривнях и 26 коп в рублевом кошельке
<Romul> блин парни я серьезно это очень нужно
<[Raiden]> сн
<Romul> блин парни я серьезно это очень нужно
<andrex> ыыы, теперь че ещё и в ирц просят денег перекинуть xD
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-03
<SergeyIT> ду
<[Raiden]> http://vhanda.in/blog/2013/05/more-nepomuk-performance-upgrades
<[Raiden]> http://dantti.wordpress.com/2013/05/28/print-manager-updates-in-kde-4-11/
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<andrex> я тут экстримом занялсо, до saucy решил обновицо...
<SergeyIT> экстримист)
<SergeyIT> надеюсь на основном компе?
<andrex> да
<andrex> ща обновлю и приду сюда плакать)
<andrex> 20% осталось
<SergeyIT> andrex, чего не плачешь?
<andrex> а да
<andrex> аааа, все работает :(
<SergeyIT> не повезло, бывает (
<andrex> угу, буду ждфть следующей девел версии
<SergeyIT> зачем ждать? Ставь сейчас )
<andrex> а нету
<andrex> или ты мне предлагаеш эту снести и поновой воткнуть))
<andrex> хм, хотя есть вариант дебиан иль вобще гента
<andrex> тама вечный тестинг мона сделать
<SergeyIT> а 13.10?
<andrex> ну дык, уже
<andrex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5840344/
<SergeyIT> andrex, я в названиях запутался (
<andrex> SergeyIT, молодец)
<SergeyIT> я ее может в ноябре поставлю, чтобы сразу на ветку 14.04 перейти
<andrex> хм, надо 2 компа лтс и не лтс
<andrex> впринципе лтски мона вообще раз в пять лет менять)
<andrex> хм, ага, я всетаки понял в чем подвох), вафля точкой доступа через нм делацо нехотит зараза
<SergeyIT> можно, но софт устаревает
<only_you> http://cs7009.vk.me/c7007/v7007723/11dc1/Qz8DsxgXkiQ.jpg
<Kyshtynbai> Жааарко.
<andrex> темно
<SergeyIT> скучно
<only_you> влажно
<SergeyIT> only_you, ты куда залез?
<only_you> :-D
<only_you> всмісле, дождь)
<SergeyIT> ааа )
<[Raiden]> http://dantti.wordpress.com/2013/05/26/something-about-kde-4-11/
<only_you> Qt наше все
<rekcuFniarB> Есть кто на Ланчпаде? Проголосуйте пожалуйста за баг: https://bugs.launchpad.net/plasma-widget-message-indicator/+bug/1197455
<[Raiden]> ок
<rekcuFniarB> Спасибо.
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: кутимовцы не хотят встраиваться в конвертик. Поэтому я на него забил. Использую иконки приложений по старинке
<rekcuFniarB> Умел бы Thunderbird как-то индицировать наличие непрочитанных писем, было бы пофиг на MI.
<[Raiden]> расширения могут быть
<rekcuFniarB> Да я искал когда-то, ничего годного не нашёл. Попробую ещё раз... Тогда нашёл что-то, но оно глючило или не работало вовсе, не помню. Но тогда Mozilla как раз API сменила, много расширений тогда сломалось.
<[Raiden]> в настройках вообще есть даже звуковой сигнал
<rekcuFniarB> Не, звук не нужен.
<rekcuFniarB> Все ракие расширения были под венду.
<rekcuFniarB> Надо или сигнал в трее, или моргать как нибудь на панели задач.
<[Raiden]> http://foudfou.github.io/FireTray/
<[Raiden]> Хм, ошибка установки )
<andrex> хм, а я щас 900 смсок получил от оператора что насчет зачисленно 100р
<[Raiden]> сходи к ним и спроси где твои 100х900 рублей
<andrex> а там дол был 920р)
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: у тебя firetray тоже не ставится или это мой косяк?
<rekcuFniarB> Не пробовал, но вроде когда-то я его ставил.
<rekcuFniarB> *сейчас не пробовал
<rekcuFniarB> С addons.mozilla.org
<[Raiden]> мне пишет что не может поставиться т.к.  тундербирд не может изменить файл
<[Raiden]> попробуй если не лень
<rekcuFniarB> ща
<rekcuFniarB> Поставилось
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок
<rekcuFniarB> http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/5757/3i9.png
<rekcuFniarB> Иконка убогая
<[Raiden]> буду копаться потом )
<rekcuFniarB> Я отсюда ставил http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/7889/t757.png
<rekcuFniarB> Оно с Icontasks глючит. Теперь при сворачивании окна иконка на панели задач (она же ланчер) становится такой, будто TB не запущен.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну удали
<rekcuFniarB> Ок, выключил функцию minimize to tray, глючить перестало.
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты математикой не увлекаешься?
<[Raiden]> неа, деньги только считаю ) Иногда с калькулятором
<[Raiden]> раз словечко, два словечко будет песенка - на этом моя математика заканчивается.
<tagezi> панятно программок могущих экстраполтровать функцию ты не знаешь? ))
<tagezi> блин.. под винду написано.. хотел посмотреть )))
<tagezi> лан, разберёмся
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я тут купил мороженое щербет. Мелкий стакан и дорого.
<[Raiden]> решил сам попробовать сделать )
<[Raiden]> http://www.countrysideliving.net/CUI_BerryIcecream.html - как-то так мб
<Sergey_IT> only_you, как дождь?
<only_you> влажно
<only_you> правда, дождь днем закончился
<Sergey_IT> а у нас может ночью будет
<only_you> влажно или дождь?)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> 2in1
<Sergey_IT> only_you, посмотрим, пощупаем )
<only_you> удачи вам)
<tagezi>  впитере влажно и дождь  - это нормально
<[Raiden]> прям кусочек англии
<[Raiden]> по вашим описаниям
<[Raiden]> у этих островитян по идее всегда сыро и дождь )
<Sergey_IT> когда был там - ни одног дождя не видел
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну в книгах и кино не редко такой образ
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/f/7/7/7/b/42f63d8436c60f0421bb584210c.jpg - не в тему.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DdJhNlM7ao это видел? )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, скоро таким же будешь? )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, я медведей боюсь =)
<tagezi> лан, спать пора.. завтра хороший препод читает лекции, нужно выспавшимся быть
<tagezi> ночи всем
<[Raiden]> позже гляну, занят
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-04
<tagezi> всем хорошего дня
<gdane> утра
<gdane> -Возможно не работал сканер на Теле2 - типа прыгало и тряслось - прям фильм ужасов какой то :) Он ожил и испугал продавца :)
<gdane> вот такие у нас сканеры - пугают продавцов :)
<gdane> хотя хз чего они там пугают или что там курят продавцы - потому что по факту там все работало и работает
<_d4vid> re..
<NoOova> господа
<NoOova> чем можно организовать очередь задачь? по простому
<NoOova> задач*
<NoOova> Без rabbitMQ
<NoOova> нужно: выполнение задач в N процессов одновременно (N задается в коонфигах)
<umren> NoOova: чем угодно
<umren> в любой бд
<umren> создаешь таблицу, создаешь воркера который смотрит
<umren> на предмет наличия задач
<umren> лучше 2 таблицы создать, сделанные задачи и на выполнении тк выборка стоит ресурсов
<umren> тут же по сути простая логика работы
<umren> NoOova: а по поводу N процессов, самое простое решение которое мне тут видится, создать поле в той же таблице processing: true/false, когда воркер смотрит что processing true равно или больше 4, не передает работу на выполнение
<umren> 4 тут как N
<[Raiden]> Может быть не Россия, но СССР точно была родиной слонов http://lenta.ru/news/2013/07/04/slon/
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> ниочем  ничего не говорит ваааще, по причине миграций этих древних слонов по всему шарику
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37339
<SergeyIT> ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<andrex> кю
<SergeyIT> чего ругаешься? (
<andrex> я по другому не уметь
<SergeyIT> тогда самозабанься
<andrex> пробывал неполучилось
<SergeyIT> попроси друга - помогут )
<andrex> драга, забань меня
<andrex> ппц очепяталсо и тока щас заметил,:\
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1106004/eb20a0ec валлпапер из кде 4.11бета2. Подходит под моё настроение послепоходное.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], ты весь поход лежал?
<[Raiden]> нет, но не без этого. ) Я весь поход лазил по траве собирая землянику.
<gdane> народ это везде так - поставить линукс стоит от 1000 рублей или это только тут такие ценники? :)
<gdane> просто наткнулся на конетору по ремонту ноутбуков и прочим вещам
<gdane> смотрю расценки
<SergeyIT> gdane, могу за 1000$
<gdane> да сам могу себе забесплатно поставить
<andrex> могу за 2000
<andrex> это наверно зависит от дистра
<SergeyIT> andrex, не демпингуй! (
<andrex> какую нить генту наверно и стоит гдето 1000
<andrex> за час)
<andrex> SergeyIT, я тож кушатьь хочу, не отпугивай клиентов)
<[Raiden]> в 4.11 будет выбор опенгл 3.1  в настройках  эффектов http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0704/h_1372929833_4507321_776dfda602.png
<[Raiden]> в 4.10 используется огл2 только.
<[Raiden]> забыл сказать что в кде
<andrex> да эт и так понятно)
<baronos> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQwMjg
<[Raiden]> экран блокировки ок http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0PTSsWhrdtk#t=201s
<[Raiden]> baronos: отличная новость. )
<baronos> :D
<[Raiden]> будуще линукс начинает обретать некоотыре  реальны и изящные формы. Ещё неплохо бы получить такое заявление от проекта xfce
<[Raiden]> Хочу напомнить что юнити некст пишется на qt
<Scrimmer> день добрый всем
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: всетаки неосилил я кубунту :)
<Scrimmer> симпотичная, да, но работать неудобно :(
<Scrimmer> Никто не знает, как в Ubuntu 13.04 хоткеями переключать рабочие столы ?
<baronos> легко
<baronos> :D
<[Raiden]> ну не удобно и ладно.
<[Raiden]> каждый сам делает выбор )
<oles> а что удобно
<baronos> ктрл+альт+право\лево\вверx\вниз
<[Raiden]> oles: удобно кому?
<andrex> и по диагонали)
<baronos> andrex да ладно?
<andrex> да
<baronos> не знал :D
<Scrimmer> baronos: а можно настроить хоткей аля Alt+1 Alt+2 и т.п.?
<oles> [Raiden], ему
<baronos> Scrimmer легко, дуй в настройки xоткев, или чрезе дконф
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: что тебе удобно?
<Scrimmer> baronos: дык, забиндил уже
<Scrimmer> а оно не хочет
<baronos> знач через дконф надо
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: да убунта обычная поудобней будет для меня :)
<Scrimmer> особенно gnome fallback
<Scrimmer> no effects <3
<oles> Scrimmer, для каких целей
<[Raiden]> ясно, а для меня там неудобства начинаются с первого взгляда. Например я не могу в наутилусе на панель инструментов вытащить кнопку создать вкладку.
<baronos> солусос тебе в помощь, ну в будущем он будет с siri пакетным манагером.
<[Raiden]> ну а дальше даже описывать не буду )
<Scrimmer> ну хз, мне ваще анимация перестала нравится
<Scrimmer> я щас в Unity поотключал все, что только можно из анимации
<Scrimmer> шустренько работает, впринципе
<baronos> гш у меня работает шустро и без отключения всего :)
<baronos> правда дистр другой :)
<Scrimmer> baronos: гш не тащит, вообще
<andrex> *box ея спасет млм *wm
<andrex> или
<baronos> пантеон попробуй. он шустрей
<andrex> крыско
<Scrimmer> baronos: слых, помоги настроить хоткеи через dconf :3
<[Raiden]> френдовость the end
<baronos>  орг.гном.десктоп. там вроде было
<andrex> френдовость навысоте)
<baronos> как в убунту модем прикрутить насмерть, чтоб не скидывало?
<andrex> а куда она его скидывает?
<Scrimmer> кстати, в 13.04 можно вернуть Messaging Menu ?
<baronos> одключи акк какой нить и появится
<baronos> п*
<Scrimmer> ура
<Scrimmer> baronos: а где там хоткеи настраиваются?
<Scrimmer> в dconfe то?
<[Raiden]> http://cs14106.vk.me/c7008/v7008697/1bb0d/7oSysdEScME.jpg
<[Raiden]> ой не то )))
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: хотя, мне в KDE очень нравилось отображение окон на разных рабочих столах
<Scrimmer> на таскбаре кликнул на софт - отображать на рабочем столе №4, и счастлив
<Scrimmer> а в unity такго нет (
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0704/h_1372939734_1258156_f8d9351ee0.png
<Scrimmer> а что, в наутилисе теперь нету списка?
<Scrimmer> только отображение файлов таблицей или плиткой? о_0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://imgur.com/a/XbfZP#fonzh
<baronos> ппц неудобная кде так же как винда.
<Philipp2007|2> baronos: Так у них похоже и была идея догнать и перегнать винду. Только зря они в замудренности интерфейса додумались соревноваться. Надо было юзабилити качать
<baronos> проще всего гном3 оказывается для меня))
<[Raiden]> я думаю это правильная идея. Если цель десктоп, то надо делать конкурентное решение.
<[Raiden]> мне кстати удобно и в вин7 и в кде
<[Raiden]> в развитии де которое не хочет лидировать нет смысла имхо )
<andrex> а я както ко всему приспосабливаюсь, наверно потому что, постоянно пробовал разные оси os2 qnx итд...
<[Raiden]> а чо бы лидировать - надо подходить многим людям. Не только американцам привыкшим к иос.
<[Raiden]> и ещё надо сокращать функциональное отставание и отставание по количеству строк кода в том числе
<[Raiden]> иначе никогда не стать лидером
<[Raiden]> и в этом вся проблема в общем-то 1-2%
<Philipp2007|2> Ну в Кде слишком много всего. И не всегда хорошо организованно.
<[Raiden]> пример тог очто там много можешь показать?
<[Raiden]> и по сравнению с чем?
<[Raiden]> что бы было хорошо - надо развивать ) Развивать другие проекты смысла врятли больше.
<[Raiden]> в них того что сделано неудобно , неверно , а чаще вообще не сделано ощутимо больше
<[Raiden]> в прочем, это только моё имхо )
<[Raiden]> вот , если юнити совсем отойдет от гнома. Я гном считаю проектом который сильно тормозит развитие. Тогда может  они смогут что-то сделать, что будет сопоставимо с лидерами.
<[Raiden]> взять компиз за основу вместо метасити - например уже хорошая идея ) это почти в 10 лет шаг сразу.
<Philipp2007|2> Ну может мне просто не привычно. По мне так более удобен гном2. Меню не использую. Или через консоль или через алт+ф2 запускаю. Всякие эффекты через пару дней надоедают.
<[Raiden]> каждому своё. В моем понимании де - это набор хорошо интегрированных программ которые позволяют решать различные задачи. Не только предоставлять терминал и запускалку по алт+ф2.
<[Raiden]> Кстати терминал из кде и запускалка краннер ощутимо отличаются от гномовских даже из гном2 в сторону повышения функционала.
<Philipp2007|2> [Raiden]: вот кранер кстати мне очень понравился.а эмулятор терминала нраится всплывающий на подобие quake. Чем меньше касания мышки тем быстрее управление
<[Raiden]> у меня терминал пускается по ctrl+alt+t и жестом с мышки. Хотя я чаще открываю через меню  типа пуск мышкой или через фм , терминал с текущей папокй.
<[Raiden]> такие привычки.
<[Raiden]> основные отличия котоыре я могу вспомнить - можно разделять экран,  искать в инете выделенынй текст по пкм, вкладки отделять и прицеплять
<[Raiden]> кодировку менять, избранное папок иметь и т.д.
<[Raiden]> я всег ои не помню )
<[Raiden]> остальные элементы гнома 2 и особенно 3 имеют такие же функциональные пропасти и имеют из 15 лет.
<[Raiden]> их*
<[Raiden]> и будет лучше если ты поудмаеш ьчто я вру и сам проверишь ) Нет ничего лучше чем проверить самому ))
<lenstr> \(@_@)/
<lenstr> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tmrmlk> Всем привет!
<tmrmlk> Помочь с XFCE можете?
<lenstr> да
<tmrmlk> Окау... и вышел.
<tmrmlk> Вообщем, темку немогу установить.
<tmrmlk> Скачал с девианта. Архив по инструктажу перекинул через mv в ~/.themes.
<tmrmlk> Пишут "открой ~/.themes".
<tmrmlk> tmrmlk@tmrmlk-Satellite-L300:~$ cd ~/.themes
<tmrmlk> bash: cd: /home/tmrmlk/.themes: Not a directory
<artus> создай )
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-07-04_17-58-08_shot.png
<Scrimmer> artus: прив
<Scrimmer> слых, у тя же скрины заливаются сразу в дропбокс и в буфер обмена копируется юрл на скрин?
<artus> можно и копировать
<artus> не прет меня сразу буфер загаживать
<Scrimmer> просто я пересел на убунту, с юнайти которая, и тут не пашет itmages
<artus> itmages ненужен)
<Scrimmer> ну дык то понятно, но там было круто
<Scrimmer> на кде - сделал скрин. открыл в itmages(плагин), оно залило, ссылочку скопировал и счастлив
<Scrimmer> а тут - сохранить на диск, зайти на сайт, залить, скопировать
<artus>  scrot -s '%Y-%m-%d_%H-%M-%S_shot.png' -e 'mv $f ~/Dropbox/Public/pic/;  zenity --info --text "http://dl.dropbox.com/u/zzzzzz/pic/"$n '
<artus> можно и | xsel -b -i заюзать для ссылочки в буфер
<linxon> Scrimmer: в shuter'e есть плагин на полобии
<Scrimmer> ну блин, тут придеся тоже его запускать
<linxon> эм...
<Scrimmer> а вот то что мне товарисч artus посоветовал - очень даже
<artus> нафига плагины там где одной строчкой на баше можно обойтись?
<tmrmlk> artus: tmrmlk@tmrmlk-Satellite-L300:~$ mkdir .themes
<tmrmlk> artus: mkdir: cannot create directory ‘.themes’: File exists
<artus> cd && rm .themes
<SergeyIT> может скопировать
<linxon> artus:  rmdir?
<artus> нет, там файлиг
<artus> он его видать мувом создал
<artus> linxon, cannot create directory .themes: File exists жеж, витай внимательней _
<linxon> ааарыр бл
<tmrmlk> Поставил темку. Спасибо большое!
<artus> да незачто
<tmrmlk> artus: Можешь, пожалуйста, заскринить Firefox с вкладками с темкой ACID?
<artus> ммммм, ща посмотримс
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-07-04_18-29-21_shot.png
<tmrmlk> ACID?
<artus> ога
<tmrmlk> o_o
<tmrmlk> http://dump.uz/uploads/img/13729518631.png Применил ACID только что.
<tmrmlk> И да, я темкодрочер.
<artus> drwxr-xr-x 7 artus artus 4,0K Авг 25  2012 ACID
<artus> видать перерисовали уже давно его )
<artus> ладно, потопал я учитцо :)
<andrex> artus, идиди школьнег:)
 * andrex спряталсо
<[Raiden]> про порт лхде на русском http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37359
<[Raiden]> под росу сделали реп с бэкпортом текущей версии кде. Почти как кубунту бэкпортс на ппа. Даже у Росы быстрее появилась последняя версия.
<[Raiden]> рад как бы за русский дистр... Хоть он и куплен у французов )
<Philipp2007|2> кстати альт пробовали? Чего из себя представляет?
<[Raiden]> я особо не пробовал. Старый софт там. И есть ещё сизиф, где слишком сведий - типа дебиан экспериментал\тестинг.
<[Raiden]> а так в целом работает
<[Raiden]> в нем нету той изюминки которая всех бы заинтересовала или пиара )
<Philipp2007|2> Ни чем особо значимим не отличается значит. Просто интересно как много пользователей у него. Ну люди чаще всего о линуксе узнают по убунту
<Philipp2007|2> Он наверное разрабатывался больше для наших государственных структур?
<[Raiden]> да, последние лет 5 так пожалуй. По крайней мере в рф многие через убунту  приходят
<[Raiden]> федора у нас ещё популярна
<[Raiden]> да для всего пожалуй. Альт сначала делал мандрейк рашен эдишен, в начале века.
<[Raiden]> потом стали делать полностью свою копию мандривы  с некоторыми изменениями.
<[Raiden]> как-то так
<[Raiden]> но возможно сча их кроме крп рынка мал окто интересует
<Philipp2007|2> [Raiden]: А у меня первый дистр был мандрива какая то. Еще в году 2003 да 3 или 4 дисках. Но в отсутствии инета она ничего не могла так что пару недель потыкался и удалил до лучших времен. Но где то дома еще хранится официальная коробочка даже с голограммами
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в то время многие пришли в линукс через мандрейк\мандриву и  я тоже.
<[Raiden]> он и опенсусе фактически были лидерами на десктопе.
<[Raiden]> тогда ещё просто suse
<Philipp2007|2> А сейчас что то их не слышно. Они хоть живы? Ни суси ни мандрейка не видно особо
<[Raiden]> Ну мандрива фирма распалась и разбежалась на опенмандриву , магею и росу
<[Raiden]> и в общем-то все живы.
<[Raiden]> и очень похожи
<[Raiden]> в магее кстати приличное количество пакетов оказалось со сторонними репами. Я год назад чуть не убежал на опенсусе и собирал там пару пакетов из магеи )
<Philipp2007|2> У нас конечно в россии развитие линукса не дождешься пока за пиратство гонять не будут.
<Philipp2007|2> [Raiden]: Мне тоже сусе понравился. Но на постоянной основе у меня не прижился не помню почему.
<[Raiden]> у нас ещё менталитет такой, что мы не любим своё и развивать своё. Заграничного хочется. И появляются всякие рашенфедоры, сообщества убунты и т.д.
<[Raiden]> если бы все эти люди скопились вокруг русского дистра , может чег ои вышло бы )
<Philipp2007|2> [Raiden]: Да у убунты нормальное растущее общество. А у альта я пока общества не наблюдаю.
<[Raiden]> угу. Каноникал грамотно тут подошла. Сразу замутила так что есть где пообщаться.
<[Raiden]> и со слуха как бы долго не сходила. Журналы, газеты...
<[Raiden]> во ти результат
<[Raiden]> и ещё цикл в пол года мне лично оказался удобен. Как бы компромис между долгим ожиданием и полным ппц.
<Philipp2007|2> [Raiden]: Кстати я много кого переубедил что линукс вещь полезная и 4 уже установил. Правда минт. С юнити народ не подружился. Просто нет такой рекламы у линукса как проприетарщины.
<Philipp2007|2> Да на данный момент убунту самый развиваемый проект. Не требующий больших знаний программирования и вообще принципов работы ОС
<artus> дододооо
<[Raiden]> возможно цинамон лучше - фиг знает. Я противник всего что основано на гном3. Мне что юнити, чт оминт - одинаково )
<artus> Philipp2007|2, раскажи это тем кто тупо просетапить бубунту не можен по причине того что оно в версии 64 упоротое и теряет видявку
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> по мне так, 3.х  есть сигнал что проекту пора в лучший мир
<artus> дароф отличнег)
<tagezi> artus: ну, я зато циски тоннами не гружу )
<artus> ))
<artus> слабак )
<tagezi> =)
<Philipp2007|2> Cinnamon
<Philipp2007|2> больше похож управлением на винду
<Philipp2007|2> Так что людям проще переходить с окошек на линукс. А если сразу дать им юнити то они точно все пошлют и дальше будут воровать у мелкомягких софт
<[Raiden]> но он является формой того же самого. Если гедит взять и сделать окно ромбовидным, это всеравно будет функционально гедит
<[Raiden]> и от того чот цинамон немного измененный ГШ , он не перестаёт по сути быть ГШ
<Philipp2007|2> Ну он работает. В управлении не сложен. Поддержка железа та же самая. Я только раз напоролся что не смог поставить линукс на какой то старой атишной видяхе. Дрова для нее успешно умерли в коде ядра 2.4...
<[Raiden]> мне мало того что оно работает. Линукс и 10 лет назад работал. Этого мало что бы продвигаться в сторону доминирования.
<[Raiden]> Он должен работать лучше других и быть функционально лучше
<[Raiden]> Хотя с другйо стороны у минта вроде получается народ притягивать )
<[Raiden]> может чег ои получится лет через 5, когда это будет совсем не гном
<Philipp2007|2> Ну по функционалу он намного больше может. Но обычному пользователю это до лампочки. У меня отец сидит на минте год и ему без разницы этот функционал. Для него главное безопасность. Простота сидения в инете и все.
<mva> [оффтоп]
<mva> а тут никто в D3 не играет?
<mva> [/оффтоп]
<Philipp2007|2> mva: DOOM3?
<Philipp2007|2> Минт это надстройка над убунтой я считаю. Без убунты это будет еще один дистрибутив.
<[Raiden]> минт кде эдишен кстати тоже работает )  Причем сразу и изменен фактически только пакет с валлпаперами + своя обновлялка
<[Raiden]> http://rosinka.rosix.ru/index.php?topic=2409.30 - вот интересный опрос
<[Raiden]> старый правда
<Philipp2007|2> Кстати тут знакомый хочет себе в машину вместо магнитолы комп воткнуть. Причем винда сразу отметается так как жесткого не будет. Зимой не выживет. Вот в раздумье какой дистр на флешку закатать.
<[Raiden]> винду тоже можно на флешку. Но быстрее будет на ссд
<artus> какой не воткнет - всеравно ниодин жить там адекватно не будет))
<[Raiden]> 60гб ссд не такие дорогие
<artus> ибо тот у кого оно будет адекватно жить, не задумывался бы чего воткнуть )
<[Raiden]> мороз думаю не так критичен хдд. Вот тряска - да
<Philipp2007|2> Ну ссд дорого он там не понятно из чего комп собирает. Вроде как ноут с оторванным экраном.  Не знаю как он будет на морозе жить. Наверное кондестат от перепадов температур его убъет
<Philipp2007|2> Перепад температур более 50 градусов для винтов это почти смерть
<artus> нифига
<artus> и да, конденсат может быть только при условии достаточной влажности )
<[Raiden]> ну он не за секунду прогревается на полную, особенн опри -30. Вот конденсат - может быть
<[Raiden]> хотя скорее всего только снаружи. В воздухе который внутри влаги нет
<Philipp2007|2> artus: В машине зимой будет большая влажность. Потому что снег в салон попадает и машина от минус 30 до плюс 25 прогреавется и обратно.
<artus> да там и воздуха то как такового не много ))
<[Raiden]> короче не важно, ссд надо. 2т.р. максимум
<artus> Philipp2007|2, ии че? гермобокс и силикагель - и чхать на весь мир ))
<Philipp2007|2> У нас на работе привода охлаждаются кондиционером и температуру кто то выставил 13 градусов цельсия а в жару в цеху до 30. И умерло от конденсата 3 источника питания по 200 тыс. Рублей каждый. А в машине условия еще жестче будут
<artus> Philipp2007|2, единственно чего надо учитывать - скачки бортовой сети, остальное вобще мелочи )
<artus> Philipp2007|2, а чегой это за кондишн то такой на 13 градусов то дующий?
<Philipp2007|2> Если ноут с аккумулятором и нормальная автомобильная зарядка то перепады не страшны. У меня ноут работал нормально когда напряжение скакало до 160 вольт
<Philipp2007|2> artus: Это у нас водяная система охлаждения. Воду поддерживает постоянной температуры. Там около 5 кубометров воды циркулирует. Охлаждает тормоза 5 3расскатных стоек с рулонамы бумаги и частотники данных индуктивных тормозов. просто перепад температ
<Philipp2007|2> ур был всего 25 градусов а какие потери.
<[Raiden]> ваще ест ьигралки и компы специально для машин. Может будет лучше подкопить и купить )
<[Raiden]> или что там комп должен делать?
<Philipp2007|2> [Raiden]: Да там парню просто интересен сам процесс установки и сборки данной системы. Думаю немного поиграется и выбросит
<[Raiden]> ок
<Philipp2007|2> [Raiden]: ну медиаплеер, инет через 3г и там по мелочи. Он сам не определился ))
<[Raiden]> я знаю что ему надо. Ещё и навигацию поимеет
<[Raiden]> китайский смартфон и выносные колонки
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> китайский планшет и не сношат ьсебе моск :D 200 рублеф американских и есть фсе что хочеш
<Philipp2007|2> Да у он вечно чего нибудь мудрит. Мы раньше с ним собирали машинки детские поломанные и делали сами вездиходы на пульте управления. Потом столько народу собирали зрителей на наш триал смотреть.))
<Philipp2007|2> artus: Самый простой вариант с планшетом и есть. Усилитель обычный TDA 50х4 можно или самому спаять или из магнитолы переделать
<artus> нафига пределывать или паять?
<artus> обычно в них есть вход в магнитолах то
<Philipp2007|2> Ну магнитолу надо куда то прятать а планшет в панель встроить в двухдиновый проем
<Philipp2007|2> У линукса есть хорошая медийная оболочка xbmc ее и думали поставить.
<Sergey_IT> у
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37361 - как раз сча новость была почти про xbmc
<[koshka]> Добра вам
<[Raiden]> и вам бобра
<[koshka]> Ах инет. Тупит зараза
<[Raiden]> !пинг
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<Sergey_IT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Ну понг, и что?
<artus> делаетцо из вод, дрож, мук, а из тест пекетцо блин
<Kyshtynbai> Ос - это большой полосатый мух.
<Kyshtynbai> Садись, четыре. Ос - это то, вокруг чего вертится Земля.
<artus> польшой полосатый мух это шмел
<Kyshtynbai> гыгы).
<Sergey_IT> кто шмел тот и шьел
<baronos>  у кого 13.10, сделайте sudo service networking restart иксы упадут или нет?
<baronos> нетворкинг вроде правильно написал, если че там табом подправить
<Kyshtynbai> Так в 13.10 жы мир а не иксы?
<artus> иксы
<Kyshtynbai> Дизенформирован я значед.
<[Raiden]> наверное включат к релизу. В  дефолтную устанвоку с юнити.
<[Raiden]> остальные будут с иксами до появления рабочего вейланда.
<[Raiden]> вероятнее всего
<Kyshtynbai> Зачем они чинят то что работает.
<[Raiden]> мир видимо нужен ещё для тв и телефонов.
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<[Raiden]> в инетах анверное есть объяснения зачем он нужен
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: за иксы можно непереживать в ближайшие года 3. Никто их не выпилит из дистра совсем.
<andrex> abkbg2007, наивный, Д3 - диабла 3
<andrex> филип*
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-05
<Scrimmer> утречка всем
<Scrimmer> andrex: а тебе вечерка
<andrex> угу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Где обитают русскоязычные Open/Libreoffice'вцы в интерактивном режиме? тут канал опена неактивный
<SergeyIT> лето - кто на даче, кто на канарах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: хм. у них и топик висит с 2008 года
<SergeyIT> значит никому не нужно
<linxon> SergeyIT: хыххах)
<linxon> +1
<linxon> кто на даче... кто....
<SergeyIT> ... а основная часть - в танке (
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, ищи сайт)
<andrex> форум etc
<andrex> может в жабере есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сайты есть. но там задержка в ответах )
<andrex> позвони
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: слухай, а как называется клиент торрента для KDE?
<andrex> ktorrent
<Scrimmer> удивительно
<[Raiden]> их несколько, любой
<andrex> угу
<[Raiden]> qbittorent , transmission-qt
<andrex> aria2c
<andrex> )
<Scrimmer> не, мне вот дефолтный ktorrent понравился
<Scrimmer> боже, как я давно win xp не ставил
<Scrimmer> не туда*
<[Raiden]> надеюсь мне не придется её ставить
<[Raiden]> не люблю возиться с хламом.
<Scrimmer> ну мне ради пару прог с винды
<[Raiden]> Люблю когда зовут что-то делать сос вежим железом )
<andrex> выпаивать электролиты и smd
<[Raiden]> ))
<andrex> ping
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> никто кутимом не пользуется?
<[Raiden]> можно ли там игнорировать людей на каналах жабера?
<andrex> фз я пси всегда юзал
<Kyshtynbai> Сволочи, продали дохлый картридж для принтера.
<Kyshtynbai> Я негодую. Пойду ругаться завтра.
<andrex> иди меняй на 2 новых
<Kyshtynbai> Мысль :) .
<Kyshtynbai> Интересно, они его примут?.. я ж коробучку-то разорвал. Хотя чек остался.
<andrex> примут
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя забавно. Принтор его видит и говорит что в нём полно чернил, но не чепятает чорным. А со старым - печатает.
<andrex> ну может высох
<SergeyIT> черный цвет по новому закону запрещено использовать - дума так решила
<andrex> тока на черной бумаге
<andrex> можно
<Kyshtynbai> А ты чего в шапке)?
<andrex> кансерва умер
<Kyshtynbai> та ты что. Надо чинить!
<andrex> уже чиним
<Kyshtynbai> Гут :) .
<SergeyIT> надо отвечать - яволь!
<Kyshtynbai> О, а у нас тридцать градусов и дожжь пошел пока я картриджом вожусь.
<SergeyIT> Philipp2007, http://top.rbc.ru/spb_sz/05/07/2013/864837.shtml
<Philipp2007> SergeyIT: Ага. У нас стали уже участок от лесогорска до границы ремонтировать. Уже асфальт судя по фоткам снимают. Правда сам не видел http://vk.com/svtsgkh?w=wall-39696243_3923
<Philipp2007> http://vk.com/svtsgkh?z=photo-39696243_306218068%2Falbum-39696243_00%2Frev
<SergeyIT> в августе буду в том районе, посмотрю )
<Philipp2007> Ну с выборга до до того места еще 30 км ям. Колес можно много наоставлять
<tagezi> всем привет )
<tagezi> http://www.solaptop.com/ )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/nRkxF
<tagezi> продвигается юнити в массы..
<tagezi> юнити http://goo.gl/jahQw
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37363
<artus> неизвесно кто начал неизвесно что пользовать , возрадуемся
<artus> вобщем попытка пиарить жалкое поделие косящее под гимп )
<[Raiden]> все редакторы косят под гимп, ага
<tagezi> и паинт тоже )
<artus> а слоупоки которые думают что гимп спешил фоточки править пусть взлянут http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeTYI4MFXdg
<tagezi> да, есть художники котрые только в гимпе и рисуют. в г+ недавно видел топик с расказом об этом
<artus> tagezi, дело не в том, дело в том что если ты художник - ты рисуеш, если ты потрепатцо - то канешн инструмент виноват :)
<[Raiden]> http://icdn.lenta.ru/images/2013/07/05/14/20130705142740701/pic_e8475761954f5354822bd879e84debdd.jpg
<tagezi> это фотошоп )
<artus> а гимп какраз в первую очередь собсно для рисовать
<artus> tagezi, ну такое и в блендере могли сделать
<[Raiden]> На презентации не прозвучала предполагаемая цена машины, зато были вновь названы сроки запуска производства на заводе в Ленинградской области. В 2015 году «ё-АВТО» выпустит первые 10 тысяч автомобилей.
<artus> позно, тесла S уже запустилась давно )
<artus> [Raiden], http://www.teslamotors.com/models/options
<[Raiden]> чего-то слышал. А из какой они страны?
<artus> американцы
<[Raiden]> ясно
<artus> они завод кдето в кремниевой долине уже построили и рассылают первые 20к машин уже по предзаказу
<artus> вобщем крутотенюшка блин , да все не у нас (
<[Raiden]> ну, у нас вообще всё сложно. Если начнут вообще выпускать - уже будет хорошо )
<tagezi> artus: не знаю.. но фотки он редактирует классно
<tagezi> а с возможностью написания сценариев, его возможности почти безграничны )
<[Raiden]> как посмотреть сколько рам выделено на видеокарту?
<[Raiden]> кроме лога иксов
<Sergey_IT> сложить вычесть поделить
<[Raiden]> сложит ьчего?
<artus> столбики
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: cat /proc/mtrr не оно?
<[Raiden]> а кто его знает. Вообще не похоже по виду.
<tagezi> никогда не думал, что себя хвалить так тяжело )) если на писал рекомендательное письмо =D
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> Ребятульки, выручайте
<Scrimmer> Сижу себе в Sublime Text, редактирую файлы, и бах - система зависает. Ребутаюсь, и на тебе - http://cs308817.vk.me/v308817831/7d36/G9VWSVEaRis.jpg
<Scrimmer> не хочет включаться, висит это и все тут
<tagezi> ну, кернелпаник, а что ты хотел?
<tagezi> 13.04 - нормально, я 3 раза поймал
<Scrimmer> и что теперь ? )
<Scrimmer> перестановка ?)
<tagezi> ну, мне хватало перезагрузки.. но ты ведь знаешь, у меня кубунту )
<Scrimmer> а у меня блин не хочет так
<Scrimmer> жесть, радовался убунте, конечно
<tagezi> спроси artus'а он много знает
<Scrimmer> artus: выручай
<tagezi> или andrex
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: http://goo.gl/Gekq6
<tagezi> там куча возможностей получить панику )) начиная от запуска хромиума, до извлечения флешкии )
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/d/7/9/e/3/2662156388cfc9883adfe46261e.jpg  неплохо получилось
<tagezi> а иногда просто так, включив комп
<artus> убунта жеж :)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: оюновлялся сегодня?
<Scrimmer> утром еще
<Scrimmer> но ребутов хватало
<Scrimmer> просто редактировал файл через саблим в NFS и все
<Scrimmer> пойду еще ребтнусь
<tagezi> да, 25 ребутов всегда помогает
<tagezi> =)
<artus> 27 жеж
<tagezi> папа ещё говорил, что нужно выключить компьютер, подождать 15 секунд, что бы память очистилась и потом включать )
<Sergey_IT> еще магнитом покрутить - размагнитить память
<artus> можно конденсатор разрядть в мать , чистить от багов
<Sergey_IT> это только для улучшения кармы
<tagezi> ну, я не виноват, что папа в это верит )
<artus> а чтоб не скапливалась пыль в системнике - залить все эбоксидкой )
<tagezi> у меня дядя на работе который мне задания выдаёт, тоже всякое расказывает.. типа компы сами решают какую инфу выгружать из базы и всё такое )
<tagezi> я думал утром рукоприкладством займусь.. и стуло прикладством, когда он мне выдал что мой файл не может связаться с базой данных.. а это шаблон эксел, в котором нет ни одной командочки связаных с базой данных )
<artus> ну так он жеж не может )
<Sergey_IT> логично ))
<tagezi> короче.. мне памятник нужно поставить, за написание того что я написал )
<artus> tagezi, пусть бросит в меня камень тот кто сможет шаблоном экселя в баду данных посмотреть :D
<tagezi> ODBC ставишь и смотришь ))
<[Raiden]> в мсо ест ьсвоя бд, к которой наверное можно из экселя обращаться. И опять же там ещё скриптинг есть на вбс
<tagezi> сколько в лезет, но.. почему-то админы говорят незя так
<tagezi> типа по внутренему регламенту незя.. и пришлось косыми путями как всегда этих админов обходить (
<artus> tagezi, ты как с чтением, дружиш? я же сказал шаблоном а не ODBC ставишь и остальные увертки )
<tagezi> а, ну да )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: аксес не база
<tagezi> врнее база, но тогда лучше всё в csv хранить
<artus> граждане, храните данные в сберигательной кассе
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> спать пора
<tagezi> слабак
<Scrimmer> ну слава тебе хоспаде
<Scrimmer> ведь знал же, что штото не то
<Scrimmer> в /etc/fstab поставил автомонтирование NFS, и оно бочило
<artus> раслабся, всеравно у тя ничего не выйдет)
<Scrimmer> уже всё впоряде
<Scrimmer> с лайвсд подгрузился, потёр  строчку
<artus> так не интересно, слишком просто
<artus> а как же создать тему на форуме, тут поныть пару недель ?
<Scrimmer> ну, я конечно, нуб, но не настолько :(
<Scrimmer> artus: слых, а де прописывать алиасы, что бы после ребута оставались?
<artus> какие алиасы?
<Scrimmer> alias ?
<artus> 00:02:55|         artus | какие алиасы?
<Scrimmer> свои, или тебе список вывести?
<artus> внезапно, в шел? в судера, в еще кую нить дрянь?
<artus> ты конкретизировать можеш? )
<Scrimmer> да типа sudo aptitude install, sudo mount... и т.п.
<Scrimmer> простецкие
<artus> ну так в рц пиши
<artus> к своему шелу , двоешник
<Scrimmer> што xD
<Scrimmer> какому шелу xDD
<artus> какие тебе алиасы если ты не знаеш какой у тя шел, ану марш учить уроки
<Scrimmer> я спросил у гугла, он не ответил
<artus> Результатов: примерно 134 000 000 (0,39 сек.
<artus> я же говорю двоешник
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/qKTrg
<Scrimmer> artus: слых
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-06
<andrex> monah1744, иди тырнет лечи, разлеталсо)
<artus> утра
<andrex> тра
<artus> угу, тип того )
<Philipp2007> artus: ДА вроде бы уже день давно.
<artus> Philipp2007, нет, утро же
<Philipp2007> У тебя как проснулся так и утро наверное ))
<andrex> 19.43 утра же)
<|rapidsp|> Test
<|rapidsp|> Ку
<|rapidsp|> Тест
<|rapidsp|> Хм..
<|rapidsp|> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Fail!
<|rapidsp|> Ы
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/649925
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> блин, как у всех файлов в конце файлов во всех папках если расширение .djv добавить u что бы получилось имя.djvu? )
<artus> find и mv тебе в руки)
<tagezi> эх.. нужно шел подучить.. а то уже на Vba легче писать становиться )
<artus> for FILE in *.djv; do mv "$FILE" "$FILE"u  , ток обдумай момент с подным путем к имени )
<artus> я каанешн могу щас найти реплейсилку пробела на знак подчеркивания рекурсивную и глянуть чего там но если не найдеш сам то гляну)
<tagezi> artus: спасибо.. сейчас покодим )
<[Raiden]> find . -iname \*.djv |while read i; do mv "$i" "${i/.djv/.djvu}" ;done
<tagezi> толко жене помогу попереводить чуть чуть английский, а то она делает вид что не понимает его
<[Raiden]> долго искал...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо )
<artus> хыч, вроде выпилили злобную спамилку у дырявого хостера, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-07-06_21-01-00_shot.png жесть жеж :)
<[Raiden]> косяк правда есть инейм ищет без учета регистра, а вот  подмена в переменнйо баша регистрозависимая.
<artus> (( нифига не выпилил по ходу (
<[Raiden]> так что вариант артуса проще получается
<[Raiden]> но передачу от финда лучше делать через while read , for скушает пробелы неверно )
<[Raiden]> хооршо что я поверхностно ознакомился с вин8 в виртуалке. Сегодня довелось повозиться с новым ноутом с восьмеркой.
<[Raiden]> Не зная куда мышу тыркнуть можно и не найти как пайнт запустить например.
<[Raiden]> а когда знаешь, за счет прикрепления к манели чего над,о, жить в общем-то можно.
<tagezi> меня винда вообще выбешивает
<tagezi> это же нужно было создать систему, которая определяет файл по его расширению
<[Raiden]> привязка к расширениям не так плохо. В zsh кстати есть типа альясов по расширениям. Можно сделать что бы набирать тольк оимя файла джву что бы просмотреть его
<[Raiden]> возможно плохо что нету проверки соответствия содержимог ои расширений )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: вместо переименовки файлов кстати можно создать просто запись для djv
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну в линухе, например, мне ваще всёранко кокое расширение, он откроется тем чем нужно, а если туда кнонить всунер исполняемый кусок, то он не исполниться.. а в винде запросто
<tagezi> на этом все трояны работают
<tagezi> kde тоже привязан к расширению
<tagezi> пазор
<Scrimmer> а я сегодня впервые на электричке катался!
<tagezi> Scrimmer: на велосипеде сбило? )
<Scrimmer> не, велик перевозили
<Scrimmer> что бы покататься за 50 км от города :)
<Scrimmer> было круто
<[Raiden]> k.,jt yjhvfkmyjt lt bvttn ghbdzprb r hfcibhtyb./
<[Raiden]> любое нормальное де имеет привязки к расширениям
<[Raiden]> у гнома и кде кажется даже общая спецификация на этот счет
<[Raiden]> только в гнмое нормального конфигуратора нет и небыло
<Scrimmer> вот ты не можешь не обосрать все, что не кде :D
<tagezi> любое кривое де с дырками
<tagezi> если де не может распощнать какой передним файл - это кривое де
<tagezi> может я в конце файла .txt ставлю на картинки по приколу.. или потому что у меня такая религия
<tagezi> раньше системе было всёравно какое имя, главное что внутри
<tagezi> а теперь ему можно что угодно скормить, главное поставить правильно расширение...
<Scrimmer> tagezi: как дела?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: да ни чо так.. иногда меня выбешивают хоршие в принципе люди своим пофигизмом к своим системам, но по сути они тоже правы, так что глобально всё просто супер
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ты это щас про кого ?)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: )
<Scrimmer> да че пристал
<Scrimmer> мне не нравится вся эта анимация в кде)) а тут все отключил и система нормальная, даже не тормозит
<tagezi> Scrimmer: да я не про тебя )
<Scrimmer> а я так, что бы знал
<tagezi> Scrimmer: да мне по барабану что у тебя винда )
<tagezi> все и так знают что ты засланец  )
<tagezi> с=р =)
<Scrimmer> http://db.tt/h1CDPv09 (
<tagezi> нет л=р
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: я сказал что хорошие де имеют такую привязку. Обсирал не я.
<[Raiden]> а недописанность средств ползовательских настроек  в гноме видна без микроскопа
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а в кде такая избыточность, что и в телескоп не разберешься )
<artus> во, опять пошол наркобред о недостатке крутилок для свистелок :)
<artus> [Raiden], по мнению какого журнала они имеют такую привязку?
<artus> ща я ток за портвешком сходу и продолжим нашу дискусию :)
<Sergey_IT> портвешок вреден
<[Raiden]> artus:  они её просто имеют ) в десктоп файлах описано
<[Raiden]> только в кде есть ещё специальный настройщик с добавлением и т.д.
<artus> Sergey_IT, крымский, массандра, не порошок же ) так что воблаго
<Sergey_IT> неее, давно не потребляю
<artus> [Raiden], где написано о том что де должно  иметь привязки к чему либо ?
<artus> то чт ов кедах много чего есть никто не спорит, от этого они не становятцо стандартом дефакто
<tagezi> artus: не, стандавтом для кед становиться виндовс
<[Raiden]> artus: нигде. То что привязка должна быть, а так же средства для донастройки \ редактирования - моё личное мнение.
<tagezi> потому что именно все нормальные де (МС виндовс) имеют привязку расширений файлов (а не их содержимого) к программам
<artus> ну так причем тут твое личное мнение к должно быть и пропаганде?
<[Raiden]> в реальности привязка есть. Независимо от моего мнения.
<artus> [Raiden], воспитанные люди говорят - ка кпо мне то не хватает ... а не несут фееричный бред ))
<[Raiden]> artus: по мне так ты сча несешь бред
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0706/h_1373137526_1622545_4b063e1c0c.png
<[Raiden]> не нравится иметь такие средства - редактируй руками десктопфайлы и создавай - не вопрос ) Можешь даже всем рассказывать что так и должно быть
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> да я как то ниразу и не редактировал руками ничего
<[Raiden]> а мне приходилось
<artus> тобиш вааще ничего, ну только пульс чинил ручками, правда хваленые кеды тоже ток ручками чинят пульс )
<[Raiden]> а.. понятно. У тебя всё работает как надо из коробки. И поэтому ничего не надо настраивать и соотв не нужны никакие настройщики.
<[Raiden]> я тебя понял, на этом и закончим
<artus> все что надо настраиваетцо штатными настройщиками)
<[Raiden]> Штатными это какими?
<Sergey_IT> что-то райден обидчивым стал (
<artus> какие есть теми и настраиваетцо) просто нафиг ненадо тянуть кедопривычки крутилок на каждый чих в другие де )
<[Raiden]> Я не обидчивый, не вижу смысла писать очевидное ) Тем более  пациент сказал что выпил.
<artus> пациент сказал что нальет себе ) а не выпил, посему выдыхай бобер )
<Sergey_IT> я тоже, и что?
<[Raiden]> понятно, вот только фишка в том, что какими есть - назвать проблематично )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: ничег особсвенно, но я предпочитаю общатсья с трезвыми на софтовых каналах.
<artus> в крысе диспетчер окон, оба два и внешний вид
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], у тебя проблемы, однако )
<artus> а я еще должен помнить по именам каждую тулзу ? как то я не вздрачиваю каждые 5 минут на настройщики) посему по именам не помню их)
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: моя проблема в том что ты выпил? Врятли ) тут проблема только у твоей печени )
<artus> Sergey_IT, ты заачем выпил? :D
<artus> [Raiden], 22:04:01|   Sergey_IT | неее, давно не потребляю
<artus> рейден, прекращай вещества принимать ))
<Sergey_IT> дяденьки, больше не будууу.... и меньше тоже )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, поповоду записи.. у меня если расшерение не известно оно всётаки смотрит по содержимому
<[Raiden]> artus: ты не обязан ничего помнить, но если упоминаешь , то можешь как бы напрячь мозг и назвать или не упоминать феерические какие-то стандартные тулзы )  Да ещё сидя в хфце , котоырй для многих никак не стандарт.
<tagezi> хотя начало дыркообразности подожено
<Sergey_IT> artus, так это я про портвейн )
<[Raiden]> красная алушта ок. В мск правда дорогая.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> рублей 380-400 бутылка.
<Sergey_IT> я из вин сухие только
<[Raiden]> сухие давно не пил, самое сухое что попадалось последнее Инкерман Шато руж  - полусухое или полусладкое. В общем тоже крым и тоже ок.
<[Raiden]> ну, для меня ок. А то сча артус проснется без такого уточнения )
<[Raiden]> рейтинг вроде ничего http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/623379/
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], полу... - это уже не вина
<[Raiden]> может быть )
<[Raiden]> У меня по винам сложная ситуация. Знакомые чаще предпочитают водку. Да и родня тоже ) Ест ьбутылка вина привезенная из испании 2 года назад и нету повода её открыть. А водка всё время заканчивается.
<[Raiden]> во ттак бывает
<artus> [Raiden], как бе с какого перепугу кеды стали стандартом? даже космотнафт сказал что они уг и денех им не давать, дабы не плодились :D
<[Raiden]> нет, стоп. Стандартные утилиты упоминались исключительно в твоих мессагах , а я только пытался узнать имя.
<[Raiden]> настройщики идущие с кде никак не стандартные и это видимо 1 из проблем. Т.к. я лично редко или вообще не встречал более дописанных.
<artus> [Raiden], внезапно, стандартная тулза = это та лулза которая идет в де дря кручения крутилок
<artus> и воофигу как она зоветцо )
<[Raiden]> дело в том, что если она не зовется, то её возможно и нету.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> нет, дело в том что если не задротить с настройками - то смысла запоминать как ее зовет ваааще никакого ))
<[Raiden]> ок. Но помимо задроства есть ещё некотоыре вещи коотыре называются интуитивн опонятными. Например так: 1. есть возможность изменения, значит должен быть настройщик. 2. если настройщик есть, он должен быть в центре управления.
<[Raiden]> И соотв ничего не надо помнить, достаточно туда зайти
<artus> зачем туда вообще заходить?
<artus> что там вообще делать? ось для того чтоб пользоватцо инструментами в ней запускаемыми, а не крутелки в ней крутить)
<[Raiden]> что бы решить возникшую проблему , например. Допустим я хочу что бы в меню по пкм для джву был не только окуляр и очередность изменить и т.д. Или хочу дополнить запись указав формат котоырй не описан изначально - например мой формат файлов или н
<[Raiden]> овый.
<[Raiden]> да любую задачу. Если она возникает, лучше иметь средства решения. чем не иметь
<artus> ну если все задачи только в наращивании интерфейса строятцо, то работать тебе только тестировшиком кед могут предложить )
<[Raiden]> наращивать количество кода , возможностей и интерфейс по любому надо. Если планируется конкурировать с системами где основные вещи доавно дописаны ) например тот же настройщик привязки файлов.
<[Raiden]> что же касается хфце, то оно явно не стремится к прямой конкуренции. И позиционируется как легкое для устаревшего железа.
<[Raiden]> это не то короче что может рынок завоевать
<artus> мне вчера вечером понадобилось поднять в айдиокниге уровень громкости чуть, чтоб на синезубых ушах чуть орало получше, for FILE in *.mp3; do nice lame --scale 2 "$FILE" "hi_volume/$FILE"; done - это результат 2х минут поиска и беглого чтения, еслы за 2 минуты
<artus> ищетцо ответ на такой вопрос - то уж свичтелки настроить - вообще детский сад
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], чет в упор не вижу кед завоевывающих рынок ))
<artus> вижу ток форки гнома , хоть они и уг
<[Raiden]> Наличие полноценного гуи не обязательно означает уничтожение консоли. Хочешь делать так - делай. Это ничем не противоречит наличию  графических сред, только дополняет
<artus> [Raiden], а ты можеш сказать как в кедах эт о делаетцо в 2 клика ?
<artus> или то что кедоводы ваяют клон гимпа паралельно неся бред о том что в гимпе рисовать нельзя?
<[Raiden]> artus: Что касается завоевания кедами рынка, то тут ест ьпроблемы. Например линукс по сути  гну\линукс. И гном част ьгну.  Соотв кде развивается как альтернатива и не всеми. Как кстаи и хфце.
<artus> вобщем какое нафиг развитие, какой прорыв сделали кеды так чтоб прорывом назвать можно было?
<[Raiden]> В любом случае та капля десктопов какая есть , у кде выше чем у хфце )
<[Raiden]> и сразу говорю что доказывать это не буду . Инет имеется у всех
<artus> ога, лучший из худших) я ж не спорю ))
<artus> даже юнитя с гномом на планшетотелефоны вылезли уже
<[Raiden]> с плазма актив ест ь1 ли 2 планшета котоыре можно купить.
<[Raiden]> где продают планшеты с гномом?
<artus> пакажи мне планшетку с кедами , модель
<[Raiden]> и кстати, мне лично доминирование десктопного линукса на планшетах совершенно никчему ) Меня там устраивает андройд. Он хорош для планшетов  и софта много.
<[Raiden]> artus: http://ubuntunews.ru/news/kde-plasma-active-tablet-announced.html
<artus> не, ну если у тя кеды это плазма, то андроид это же гш, тама жеж тоже ява как бе :D
<artus> на Cortex-A9 и 512 метра - это будет веерическое гогно  )))
<[Raiden]> кде - это набор программ и технологий. Плазма актив использует эти технологии и часть программ. некотоыре идут как есть ,некотоыре адаптированы в отличие от гном, конкретно для планшета.
<[Raiden]> например тот же окуляр
<artus> кстати, то что оно анонсировано ешо в прошлом году - линк на магазин дай )
<artus> меня не волнует кто и что использует ) у меня конкретное пожелание , кде , а не отдельно запушеные конквероры, дельфины и окуляры
<artus> Об информации поступления планшета в продажу, разработчиками будет объявлено в ближайшие дни.  29 Янв, 2012 - уже должны завалить рынок , а чето как то нетуть
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], думаю новые де на qt будут удобнее
<[Raiden]> кде в десктопном виде никогда не будет на планшетах. Т.к. это бред. Нету никаког осмысла в  софте  для есктопа на планшете. Это даже мс понимает. Может даже поймешь. Вот проект гном - врятли.
<[Raiden]> есть эктив для планшетов и десктоп для десктопов
<artus> софт не для десктопа - это дроид , а для десктопа - и бунтофон запустит, вобщем кеды в анусе ))
<[Raiden]> каноникал опередит видимо других с убунту тач, в плане экспансии на телефоны и может быт ьпланшеты. Н опричем ту тты со своим дебианом и хфце? тебе просто весело что это будет не кде?
<[Raiden]> или в чем фишка?
<[Raiden]> чему ты конкретно сча порадовался?
<artus> да я просто не машу флагами непонятно чего с криком новый мессия, уверуйте )
<[Raiden]> и где я машу? )
<artus> в каждой второй строчке )
<[Raiden]> ты мне уже пару часов задаеш ьсам вопросы про кде
<[Raiden]> а не прихожу на канал и не кричу ставьте , рулит и т.д. Возникла тема в которой было к месту упомянуть.
<[Raiden]> и тут ты вылез услышав слово кде
<artus> эммм, к какому месту было упомянуть?
<[Raiden]> и я отвечаю тебе как могу )
<artus> ну я тоже к месту упомянул что то что упоменают к месту бред ))
<[Raiden]> artus: речь шла о привязке к расширениям в де.
<[Raiden]> кде является одним из де для лигнукс.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> неееет, не так
<artus> реч шла о том что только в адекватных по твоему выражению де есть эта привязка, и внезапно адекватное только кеды
<artus> так что ты бы перечитывал свою писанину то ))
<[Raiden]> и кстати вообще не я упомянул, тагези написал что в кде ест ьтакая привязка. Я ему просто объяснил что она ест ьвезде и это нормально и даже правильно (с моей точки зрения)
<[Raiden]> а вот отсутсвие средств настройки - как не бы не очень правильно. Это провал функционала по сравнению с виндовс.
<artus> это лиш твое мнение, не забывай добавлять))
<artus> макрос там сделай, если лень печатать))
<[Raiden]> я ту тприхожу и вещаю от лица себя. Не от каноникал или кого-то ещё
<[Raiden]> и выражаю своё мнение
<Sergey_IT> для большинства народа, чем меньше настроек, тем лучше
<artus> ладно, пойду досматривать героев
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: большинсво использует мс виндовс. Там такая настрйока есть
<Sergey_IT> но и там мало кто лазает по настройкам
<[Raiden]> это верно. Многие вообще и полвины не знают что там есть )
<[Raiden]> но зато специалист или просто пользователь доросший для определенной ступени может легко пройти и изменить эти настройки.
<Sergey_IT> 1-5% - не больше
<[Raiden]> даже не читая справки в общем-то
<[Raiden]> наличие допустим съёмника для шатунов велосипеда не означет что каждый кто катается будет им пользоваться лично
<[Raiden]> но он как бы нужен )
<[Raiden]> или многим людям придется туго
<Sergey_IT> никогда съемником не пользовался
<[Raiden]> ну и что?  )
<[Raiden]> другие то пользуются
<[Raiden]> и не надо их личшать этого.
<[Raiden]> К тому же если горный велик, там руками их не снять. Нужен ключ-выжимка или надо изобретать аналог
<Sergey_IT> если для всего иметь специальный инструмент, то квартира превратится в склад
<artus> ну некоторым надо чтоб этот склад по дефолту продавали )
<artus> все, герои , не подсматриваю
<[Raiden]> все эти ключи делали не просто так. Не зависимо от того знаете вы о их существовании или нет. Всё гораздо сложнее чем интеерсы конкретног оиндивида.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], у нас гор нет (
<artus> [Raiden], не забывай про полуавтомат с аргоном, если вдруг рама лопнет люминевая
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: мои соболезнования )
<Sergey_IT> все хорошо в меру )
<[Raiden]> artus: ну да , если цель заварить раму. ты пойдешь не к тому , у которого напильник и кувалда, а к тому у кого ест ьподходящий инструмент.
<[Raiden]> если перевести это на ос, то нужен дуалбут )
<artus> с какого перепугу?
<Sergey_IT> но дома аппарат точно держать не буду
<artus> [Raiden], дуалбут - это доп колеча в количестве 8ми штук для лисапеда
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: а тебе и не надо )  Зато програмное обеспечение ты можеш ьдержать в больших количествах, даже если непосредсвенн отебе оно не нужно. Все люди просто идут и используют компы. никто не удаляет из винды регэдит, нетш, тасклист и т.д.
<[Raiden]> в этом просто нет смысла )
<[Raiden]> а в их наличии в ос , смысл есть
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], многие о них и не знают
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: ну а что это меняет? Не нужно им значит. Но ненужно кому-то != ненужно никому.  И опять же част ьшкольников в будущем буду специалистами ит
<Sergey_IT> так в любом линуксе все нужное есть
<Sergey_IT> что то я не вижу чтобы народ особо жаловался
<[Raiden]> ну это как минимум спорное утверждение. И это я не буду обсуждать. Моё время на сегодня исчерпано
<Sergey_IT> вот чего всем не хватает - это время )
<artus> нужно комуто !=  совать всем подрят, кому надо - разберутцо
<[Raiden]> ну во ти разбирайся. Я кино ушел смотреть. щелкнув пару кнопок )
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1850568
<tagezi> How to create windows 8 from ubuntu 13.04? )
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> никак... только windows 9
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-07
<Sacri> по убунтусерверу сюда?
<andrex> !ask > Sacri
<ubuntuhelp> Sacri, please see my private message
<Sacri> товарищи, у меня проблема: нжинкс не хочет в пхп-фпм
<Sacri> говорит 502
<Sacri> не знаю, куда копать
<Sacri> нжинкс первый раз ковыряю, пхп-фпм тоже
<Sacri> а хотя после рид таймаута вроде заработало
<Sacri> но если кто-нибудь посоветует чего - будет полезно
<Sacri> ибо я не очень понимаю, как оно вообще работает и зачем нужно
<_d4vid> ky..
<Sacri> ку
<artus> утра
<Sacri> ура
<linxon> artus: какое утро? ты чего?
<linxon> ))
<linxon> у нас 14:23 как
<Sergey_IT> раннее утро
<baronos> утра
<Sacri> а подскажите мне, какой ускоритель воткнуть кпхп-фпм + нжинкс
<umren> Sacri: apc
<Sacri> umren, киньте в меня каким-нибудь туториалом позязя
 * baronos кинул тапок с гуглом в Sacri
<andrex> baronos, о подари мне 1н)
 * baronos кинул тапок с гуглом в andrex
<baronos> кончились тапки
<andrex> пасибки :D
 * andrex кинул унту с яндексов в baronos
<andrex> вот те альтернатива
<baronos> а карман для денеx там есть?
<andrex> угу
<baronos> гуд :D
<andrex> летом в них ходить гуд)
<Chibiko> hi, anybody knows how calibrate racing wheel in wine?
<Chibiko> пля, тут же русские все
<Chibiko> никто не подскажет как руль откалибровать в wine?
<Chibiko> в supertuxkart всё зашибись, а в NFS хреново =\
<Chibiko> ниукого второй системой винда не установлена? Утилит никаких нет для калибровки геймпадов?
<baronos> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<MetalThunder> Что-то я не понял, что это было?
<andrex> по вайну на канал вайна
<Scrimmer> ребят
<Scrimmer> хочу забиндить клавишу Win, как она обозначается в линухе то?
<Scrimmer> super ? win ? meta? :D
<baronos> super
<Scrimmer> спс
<baronos> <Super>Alt+R ченить типа такого
<baronos> че ты там мутишь? коробку поставил чтоили?
<Scrimmer> да не, в саблиме хочу макросы забиндить
<Scrimmer> а все клавиши заняты
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> превед
<linxon> re
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а ты численные методы проходил?
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: у тебя визи щас? Стим ставил?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<artus> вечер
<Scrimmer> привет
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты со всеми только приветкаешься, а остальное игноришь? или ты ваще бота суда завёл? ))
<tagezi> artus: и тебе вечер )
<Scrimmer> эм
<Scrimmer> ну зашел сюда, смотрю ты привет написал
<Scrimmer> потом артус
<Scrimmer> чего бы не поздороваться то?
<tagezi> [22:17:33] <tagezi> Scrimmer: а ты численные методы проходил?
<tagezi> вот.. опять игнорит )
<Scrimmer> да че ты ко мне пристал xD
<Scrimmer> хм, не было такого
<tagezi> блин, и чему вас там только учат
<Scrimmer> ничему, абсолютно
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/f/2/e/6/0/82688236bed76c65b0b5263a955.gif
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<baronos> Kyshtynbai ставил, но с экспериментал тогда устанавливал либц. можно другим способом поставить, не косячить систему)
<baronos> ну и у меня щас сид
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а hf
<tagezi> `
<Scrimmer> шта
<tagezi> Scrimmer: комп глючит блин (
<Scrimmer> у тебя же i5
<tagezi> Scrimmer: я говорил, ты хтмл 5 и таблицы третьи
<tagezi> Да ай5 )) ну и что? я его винчестером давлю )
<tagezi> блин, чо такое с машиной )))))
<Scrimmer> tagezi: что я хтмл5 и таблицы?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты хтмл 5 и таблицы каскадные третьи знаешь?
<Scrimmer> угумсь
<tagezi> во
<Scrimmer> хорошо ты ксс назвал :)
<tagezi> я в буковках путаюсь
<Scrimmer> по таким делам прошу в приват)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ну тада не пропадай на пол года.. если что появиться, я тебе скину )
<tagezi> работа всмысле
<Scrimmer> универ?)
<Scrimmer> опаньки :)
<tagezi> я их не знаю.. а тут на прошлой неделе обращались
<Scrimmer> верстка?
<tagezi> ну, там нужно было дизайн натянуть
<tagezi> типа куча картинок и они должны были как в аватаре перемещаться трёхмерно )
<Scrimmer> XD
<tagezi> чо ржошь? )) мне так объяснили, после чего я послал их )
<Scrimmer> это уже js
<Scrimmer> ну можно и html5
<tagezi> мне сказали что хотят на хтмл5 )
<Scrimmer> я еще не прокачал настолько свой скилл
<tagezi> ну вот так всегда )
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> tagezi: коплю щас деньги на права, сидел на винде, и работать стало жуть напряжно - комп лагал ну просто ужаснейше, всё думаю, пора обновляться
<Scrimmer> скрепя сердцем вытащил деньги с прав, уже примерился по железу, уже заказывать хотел на следующий день
<Scrimmer> дай думаю убунту запущу, которую недели 2 назад поставил - подшаманил, и вуаля, теперь даже железо брать не надо
<Scrimmer> счастье
<tagezi> ты бы слушал бы старших почаще, счастье бы было бы больше )
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, короче... копи деньги на обязанности
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: што
<Scrimmer> tagezi: да у меня опять игрульки были на уме и т.п.)
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, проблема прав и обязанностей
<tagezi> Scrimmer: игры зло, самое зло из всех зол
<andrex> заче копить когда можно украть
<andrex> правда если мало украдеш то посадят
<Sergey_IT> очевидно ж - чтобы купить права
<andrex> ну украл денег и мона права как у призедета купить)
<andrex> или почти
<tagezi> andrex: чо плохому учишь?
<andrex> да конешн
<Scrimmer> де там моя маска и пистолет
<andrex> Scrimmer, зачем тебе пистолет, прийди в хранилице и у неси все золото)
<andrex> геркулес)
<Scrimmer> угумсь
<Scrimmer> комнатный
<andrex> твой урон государству переплюнет все остальные, тебя запишут в книгу рекордов гинеса и ты попадеш в учебники истории)
<andrex> мне надо было вредные советы писать,  а не этому как его... забыл(
<Scrimmer> што
<Scrimmer> andrex: наркотики - это плохо :)
<andrex> да забыл как писаку звали
<andrex> Scrimmer, ну поначалу думают иначе)
<Scrimmer> а ты не балуешься ?)
<linxon> andrex> да конешн
<linxon> =))
<andrex> да вот думаю уже, пару тонн закупил всяких порошков травы и тоблеток, седня вечером испытывать буду))
<linxon> можно неплохой бизнэцес замутить...
<linxon> andrex: дыа?)
<andrex> ага
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37375
<artus> оно ешо не померло?
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/games/9335412
<Scrimmer> всем споке
#ubuntu-ru 2014-06-30
<Guest6571> Всем привет. Только поставил linux и вот теперь мучаюсь.. Я правильно сделал, что выбрал при установке файловую систему ext4, ничего страшного?
<Guest6571> живые есть?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cs14111.vk.me/c540101/v540101473/13d50/3SsXK_HsswU.jpg :)
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=246256.msg1942725#msg1942725
<tagezi> эт ты к чему? )
<SergeyIT> ||
<[Raiden]> http://blog.lxde.org/?p=1117
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да вроде это взде так, не?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ОС сделаную на JS виде? )
<tagezi> на опеннет вчера новость была
<SergeyIT> так спрашивают - а что это такое, эти две палочки (про китайское кафе видно думают)
<SergeyIT> я js не знаю... и знать не хочу
<[Raiden]> tagezi: неа
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: возможно зря.
<SergeyIT> а зачем он мне?
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40103
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, иногда такие штуки спрашивают, что вообще не понятно чем человек думает
<tagezi> почти перекроили первод ЛО =)
<tagezi> во шухер будет когда все откроют 4.3 =))
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: вдруг захочется какой-нить апплет поправить а он на js чистом или qml будет с вероятностью процентов 70.
<[Raiden]> в гноме уже так
<[Raiden]> там вероятность 100% )
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], так я правил и js и qml не зная их
<[Raiden]> а.. ну и ок
<tagezi> он уже попробовал, после чего на худунту перешёл )
<tagezi> хубунту*
<SergeyIT> уже снес
<tagezi> опять юнити? )
<SergeyIT> ага ))
<tagezi> ломка? )
<SergeyIT> это у них, а не у меня
<tagezi> поставил бы себе опенбокс и не парился.. легкий, настраиваемы
<tagezi> или вообще бы, поднял веб интерфейс и не парился бы с аплетиками )
<tagezi> я в виртуалке сейчас всё тесть на lxde
<tagezi> сборка правда долго идёт, но всё остальное летает
<andrex> хм, вебморды....
<andrex> ща поюзаем ченить)
<victor0000> привет
<victor0000> есть проблема vbox
<victor0000> VBoxHeadless -s win -e 'TCP/Address=0.0.0.0' -e 'TCP/Ports=22345'
<victor0000> версия 4.3.10
<victor0000> пишет ощибка
<victor0000> webSocketsHandshake: invalid client header
<victor0000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7726954/
<s0r0ka> всем привет
<s0r0ka> я тут долго мучался с freenas и nas4free
<s0r0ka> патом плюнул ваткнул win7 но оно проработало стаильно до 1 ребута. забил на бесплатные продукты решил купить чегонить гатовое
<s0r0ka> и тут я вспомнил про убунту) скачал убунту сервер нарезал паставил. устанавил вебмин, качалку, все цветет и пахнет) я давольный как слон
<s0r0ka> вот тока незадача, как создать шару чтобы к ней был доступ без ввода логина и паса?)
<s0r0ka> ОО
<s0r0ka> медиатомб стартанул и его телик нашел
<s0r0ka> жись удалась
<tagezi> эм.. вот делать нечего
<s0r0ka> угу
<s0r0ka> это единственный вариант на котором у меня все заработало
<s0r0ka> без танцев с бубном
<drfits> привет
<drfits> как сделать так, чтобы при просмотре VLC или прослушивании музыки комп не уходил в спящий режим?
<tagezi> там же вроде в настройках было
<tagezi> покрайне мере раньше =)
<massdos> hello there
<massdos> http://pastebin.com/ecfPsLcw
<massdos> anyone can help with this?
<massdos> it's a translation
<tagezi> дада
<tagezi> тут английский понимает 0,9 человека )
<only_you> so, what u wanna?
<only_you> ой)
<only_you> не успел
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-01
<Dreamdrawer> Всем бодрого утра и доброго времени суток остальным!
<Dreamdrawer> Кто использует расширение instantFox для FireFox?
<Dreamdrawer> Пропала из контекстного меню функция "добавить поиск с сайта" (или как то так). Я уже даже начал сомневаться, что этот пункт меню был, но уверенность всё ещё в этом есть.
<Dreamdrawer> Пробовал на новом профиле его, всё равно нету.
<Dreamdrawer> Требуется хотя бы подтверждение, что проблема имеет место не только у меня или такой функции вовсе не было.
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<Dreamdrawer> ubuntuhelp: что такое понг?
<kyshtynbai> Пацаны как запустить софтину с другой локалью
<kyshtynbai> не меняя глобально энвайромент вариаблс.
<drfits> хз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так наверно  unset/set LANG unset/set LC_ALL
<kyshtynbai> Да как то проще можно было
<kyshtynbai> типа запустить текущий просесс с такой-то локалью.
<kyshtynbai> но как не помню и фиг знает как гугла спросить.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну set LC_XX и процесс
<fr0st> kyshtynbai, может вот так LC_ALL="ru_RU.UTF8" /usr/bin/bash
<fr0st> ну либо вот так LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8 /usr/bish/bash
<SergeyIT> а чего запускать? Если из гуи, может в .desktop файл прописать?
<foxvlad> Может кто знает как победить, не запускаеться mySQL InnoDB: Unable to lock ./ibdata1, error: 11
<SergeyIT> foxvlad, http://hateoffice.com/robertkein/oshibka-innodb/
<foxvlad> SergeyIT не помогает
<foxvlad> пробовал
<SergeyIT> здесь чуть иначе http://notesonit.blogspot.ru/2013/05/innodb-unable-to-lock-ibdata1-error-11.html
<foxvlad> SergeyIT да теперь наверное вообще хрен что поможет я папку грохнул
<foxvlad> mysql все полностью
<foxvlad> теперь ваще что делать не знвю
<SergeyIT> данные то свои сохранил? Остальное и переставить можно
<foxvlad>  да там данных можно сказать нет
<foxvlad> четыре строки было
<foxvlad> я только вчера начал пытаться сделать web-интерфейс для arduino
<foxvlad> так что там пусто
<foxvlad> главное запустить по новой
<vak> привет
<vak> udev не создает /dev/sd* -- с какого хренца? (а когда пробую с LiveCD то всё ok)
<vak> может у меня  udev rules похерились
<vak> ?
<foxvlad> ааааа!!! как переустановить ламп и mySql &
<foxvlad> одни ошибки сыпяться
<foxvlad> mySql даже лог не пишет
<foxvlad> может есть где мануал как правельно переустановит
<foxvlad> ?
<kyshtynbai> sudo apt-get purge mysql-server
<kyshtynbai> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<kyshtynbai> как-то так наверное
<kyshtynbai> ну или как там пакет называется табом потыкай.
<foxvlad> kyshtynbai делал так ошибки сыпит кучу
<foxvlad> буду переустанавливать наверно саму убунту
<foxvlad> потому что мозгов справиться подругому нет
<foxvlad> Да уж сообщество убунту очень активное
<foxvlad> нафиг тогда этот канал просто что бы о бабах поговорить или помогать решать проблемы?
<kyshtynbai> Что за ошибка то
<kyshtynbai> пастни на pastebin.com
<kyshtynbai> хлопцы, а как из апстарта службу удалить?
<kyshtynbai> не понимаю.
<kyshtynbai> сервер 14.04.
<UNIm95> foxvlad: У тебя файл с бд не в стандартном месте находится/указан в конфиге?
<UNIm95> foxvlad: За такие наезды можно неслабо баном получить
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai пользуй chkconfig
<kyshtynbai> UNIm95: да что то в репах нету
<kyshtynbai> стрелять-колотить, я уж что тольконе перепробовал - всё равно зараза стартует
<kyshtynbai> верните систем пять!
<kyshtynbai> 12.04 точнее, а не 14.04
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: как нет?
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: У самого chkconfig
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai:  доставь
<UNIm95> в систему
<tagezi> UNIm95: у нас теперь администрация добрая, всякая школота может заходить на канал и обсерать сообщество
<tagezi> а то что люди могут работать, у них просто мозг не срабатывает
<UNIm95> tagezi:  надо, хотя бы, предупредительный + давать
<tagezi> andrex: )
<tagezi> хотя у него и так войс стоит
<UNIm95> Рецедив? кик!
<UNIm95> ладно я офф
<kyshtynbai>  UNIm95 да ну нету, говорю же. табом не добавляет. Делаю короче релиз-апгред, но это не вариант всё равно
<UNIm95> мне бежать надо
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai:
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai:
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: стой
<kyshtynbai> стою
<UNIm95> sudo apt-get install chkconfig
<kyshtynbai> дада
<UNIm95> и потом ее юзай
<kyshtynbai> но пекедж фаунж
<kyshtynbai> :)
<kyshtynbai> короче разберемся.
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: я сам сейчас на 12.04
<kyshtynbai> странно!
<UNIm95> у меня пакет есть
<UNIm95> может ты не все репы включил?
<kyshtynbai> хз вохможно!
<UNIm95> но сейчас мне реально бежать надо. посмотри подключение репозиториев. chkconfig в universe
<andrex> пожрать спокойно недадуть)
<andrex> man apt
<andrex> на предмет пуржа
<andrex> или aptitude на предмет reinstall
<UNIm95> Так. Я снова тут.
<andrex> vak: логи
<UNIm95> Kyshtynbai: нашел пакет?
<UNIm95> Так. Я снова тут.
<UNIm95> сорри. Миррги немного глючит.
<foxvlad> кто нибудь знает почему autoremove  такая гадкая весчь и почему сама убунту выдает удалите зависимости таким способом?
<andrex> andrex@andrex-HP-ProBook-4540s:~$ apt-file search chkconfig
<andrex> bash-completion: /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/chkconfig
<vak> andrex: у меня в initramfs фазе всё происходит. Логи не пишутся, а драйвер клавы еще явно не подхвачен -- клава не даёт скролировать...
<andrex> хм
<andrex> с лифки и лог на пасту
<UNIm95> Vak а система в кернел паник не уходит?
<vak> нет
<andrex> скорее пишет что рут раздел ненайден)
<andrex> а с чего такая увереность что не создает?
<UNIm95> Vak ты винчестеры не менял? Или ось не доставлял? Винда в дуалбуте апдейты не ставила?
<vak> когда меняю инитрд-шный образ, то иногда выплёвывается в бизибокс консоль, но клава, как я уже сказал не работает. надо еще понять могу ли я эту хренову Microsoft Natural Keyboard 4000 подключить...
<andrex> usb штоли?
<andrex> а биос не видит её?
<vak> UNIm95: ты как в воду смотришь: 1. система дуалбутовая, но вроде не в винде дело. 2 я менял винчестеры и похоже посадил их на другие SATA-порты -- тут всё и понеслось. и это при том, что у меня всё на UUID завязано.
<UNIm95> лол. Я в свою старую нокию смотрю =)
<kyshtynbai> значит, chkconfig в 14.04 сервер нету, это установлено. В /etc/init/ надо создать файл имя_службы.override, и в него написать manual и тогда она стартовать не бдует.
<kyshtynbai> короче через жёпу, но добился.
<UNIm95> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2263/chkconfig-alternative-for-ubuntu-server
<kyshtynbai> хрен с ним
<kyshtynbai> и так довольно просто решается.
<UNIm95> Kyshtynbai это для тебя
<kyshtynbai> но вот по ссылке - update-rc.d
<kyshtynbai> так вот это не работало, равно как и rcconf.
<UNIm95> ок. Но ты вроде сначала говорил что в 12.04 сидишь
<andrex> может еще и фс побилась вот и не видет он раздел
<andrex> vak:
<kyshtynbai> в 13.10 короче говоря я был, это я малость перепутал.
<UNIm95> Andrex он же напписал что винчестеры переставлял с
<UNIm95> И система в дуалбуте
<andrex> дак аналогично раньше было еси уид то пофиг
<UNIm95> Скорее всего винда апдейты поставила. И что-то с загрузчиком сделала
<kyshtynbai> да вряж ди
<kyshtynbai> загрухчик граб
<andrex> kyshtynbai: не тебе
<kyshtynbai> что она с ним сделает.
<UNIm95> Мог ошибиться и там не ууид а /dev/sd*
<andrex> снесет)
<andrex> мог
<kyshtynbai> да ну не. Она загрузчик тока при инсталле по идее трогае.
<andrex> но инфы никакой больше нет сидим гадаем телепатируем
<UNIm95> kynshtybai а вот фиг. Эта дрянь однажды при апдейтах от "конца" винчестера отрезала раздел в 100мб
<andrex> может вобще когда переставлял, пару раз уранил)
<kyshtynbai> фигасе
<UNIm95> Или в микроволновку сунул =)
<andrex> :D
<UNIm95> Я тоже охренел
<andrex> а винда такая винда, делает какието разделы свои востановления которые потом в итоге непригождаются да и с диска можно запусить все че тама грузит
<vak> UNIm95: andrex: прикол в том, что когда гружусь с ЛайвСД, то проблем нет!
<andrex> ну эт хорошо уже
<UNIm95> Да ты капитан очевидность.
<andrex> в конфигах и по факту сверь uid
<vak> уже
<vak> всё чинно.
<UNIm95> На лайфСД свой загрузчик и файловая система
<andrex> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V илиhttp://goo.gl/NWGM Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/Jf9jfy
<UNIm95> Вак попробуй восстановление груба
<kyshtynbai> и я тоже думал предложить. винду потом туда допропишешь
<andrex> оно само пропишет
<andrex> вболшинстве случаев
<kyshtynbai> тем более
<andrex> не прописывает если был 1 раздел и 2 на втором ситема на 1 вом загрузчик винды 1 вый в топку под линь и все os-prober уже не видит винду
<vak> это после трёх дней секса выяснилось, что когда в initrd/initramfs фазе уже должны бы быть UUID и /dev/sd* -- их почему-то нет, ну ЮЮАйдишек тоже нет
<vak> дык проблема похоже в образе, а разве восстановление груба ведет к пересборке инитрд-образа?..
<foxvlad> ура победил этот ламп и mysql!!!
<vak> блин, хоть у кого-то счастье
<UNIm95> Вак восстанови-ка груб
<kyshtynbai> попробуй по крайней мере. что могло с образом случится...
<vak> UNIm95, дорогой, мне не сложно, но, блин, не сделать бы еще хуже... ведь если правка груба не трогает образ, то я впустую себе потенциальный трабл добавлю, потом хрен раскопаю (((
<kyshtynbai> да не сделаешь.
<vak> если восстановитель груба  пересоберет образ с новыми udev rules, то я это мигом стартую!!
<vak> надо глянуть, входит ли сборка образа...
<vak> хотя
<andrex> ну через чрут можеш сам)
<vak> стой. может восстановление груба поправит потенциально кривые опции загрузки ядра...
<vak> надо пробовать
<vak> ща загуглим. давно я этого уже не делал...
<UNIm95> Вак. Иногда для для движения вперед нужен пинок под зад: Пересобрал груб в чруте! Быстро!
<andrex> ваще тама чето должнобыть типа update-initrd итд
<kyshtynbai> dracut
<vak> о.  андрекс ссылку даже сделал
<andrex> ...
<vak> дракут еще не в теме, бо диски еще удевом не заэкспозированы системе
<UNIm95> Andrex это последний этап пересборки из чрута
<vak> чую одним местом, что у меня просто udev rules не соответствуют тому куда винты втыкнуты...
<kyshtynbai> слушай а если загрузится с лайва смонтировать корень и прибить udev rules на харды
<kyshtynbai> можнт он их сам сгенерирурет по згарузке?
<andrex> сомневаюсь
<vak> kyshtynbai: скорее в инитрд-образ из заинжектить -- вчера уж думал об этом. но там с этими удев-правилами -- не всё прозрачно((
<vak> гляжу руководство по восстановлению груба -- ой, сцыкотно мне )))) ща пойду покурю и в грубовский омут головою невинною ))
<UNIm95> Andrex при инсталле апдейтов с ядром в консоли можно увидеть: update grub config; update initframs.
<UNIm95> Так что восстановление груба из чрута самое простое решение
<vak> так, други, ну вы учтите, как писал Экзюпери: вы в ответе за тех, кому посоветовали восстанавливать груб... ну или почти так он сказал...
<andrex> UNIm95: я вкурсе, но там есть и отдельно комманды
<UNIm95> Если винда поставила апдейты то и с грубом проблемы.
<kyshtynbai> да не в винде дело, ну явно человек переткул в другой разъём.
<andrex> а винда много че может напортачить) то посли гибирнизации разделы не видать то еще какая напсть
<UNIm95> При ууидах проблем не будет. Коворб
<UNIm95> говорю как человек с хреновым опытом монтирования по /dev/sd*
<kyshtynbai> хм. Ну тогда фиг его знает.
<UNIm95> Апдеты от винды.
<UNIm95> Инфа 146%
<kyshtynbai> ну вот сейчас Вак граб перетнкет и посмотрим, апдейтилась ли винда.
<vak> забэкапил etc & boot
<vak> начинаю...
<vak> мольнитесь там за меня))
<vak> я так понял, вы 3й способ советуете?
<vak> chroot?
<kyshtynbai> ага.
<vak> ужось. ну, ок. сцыкотно, но начинаем...)
<UNIm95> Vak первыйр раз всегда такой =)
<vak> update-grub прошёл до конца, что-то нашел, что-то нет, но в конце перед "done" говорит "Cannot find list partitions! try mounting /sys"
<kyshtynbai> sudo mount sysfs /sys -t sysfs ну попробуй чтоль
<UNIm95> Так ны не до конца за чрутил
<UNIm95> по памяти(может чегото не хватает): /boot /proc /sys /etc /sbin
<kyshtynbai> ну /etc и /sbin если они в руте не надо отдельно монтировать
<kyshtynbai> а вот бут прок и сис надо до чрута
<kyshtynbai> http://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Grub_2_%D0%BE%D1%82_%D0%90_%D0%B4%D0%BE_%D0%AF
<UNIm95> Говорю же пр памяти
<UNIm95> По памяти*
<vak> я делал по руководству, что в ссылке выше андрекс мне дал
<vak> перегружаюсь... выглядит так же((
<vak> перед перезагрузкой я обратил внимание, что образы не были пересобраны -- облом
<UNIm95> Ты сам кинул нам про ошибку с /sys
<UNIm95> Это значит что ты что-то неправильносделал.
<vak> да, но не похоже, что он изза этого не стал пересобирать...
<UNIm95> Повтори по викикниге
<UNIm95> Ссылка была чуть выше.
<kyshtynbai> http://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Grub_2_%D0%BE%D1%82_%D0%90_%D0%B4%D0%BE_%D0%AF
<kyshtynbai> пункт 4.1 только sys подмонтируй до чрута
<vak> да
<vak> жду загрузки лайвсд.
<vak> но не думаю, что что-то изменится. образ похоже не будет обновлён
<vak> выглядит так, что мне надо будет дурацкую клаву в инитрд фазе оживить и и поскролировать логи
<vak> по вики сис маунтится ПОСЛЕ чрута..
<vak> так и делаем?..
<kyshtynbai> lj
<kyshtynbai> дор
<kyshtynbai> до блин
<kyshtynbai> смысл после-то
<kyshtynbai> там очепятка видимо
<vak> sudo mount sysfs /sys -t sysfs
<vak> тут /sys это уже новый корень ведь?
<vak> то есть, до чрута это должен быть /mnt/sys?
<kyshtynbai> ну да, куда ты корень монтируешь, туда и контируй
<kyshtynbai> абсолютно
<vak> ok
<vak> thx
<kyshtynbai> да пока не за что
<vak> etc не монтируем?
<kyshtynbai> нене
<kyshtynbai> они же в /
<vak> ок, значит  /sbin тоже не монтируем
<vak> ок чрутимся
<kyshtynbai> угу
<UNIm95> Говорюже писал попамяти. Там могло чего-нибудь не хватать или быть лишним
<vak> теперь без ошибок... перегружаемся...
<vak> неа
<vak> та же хрень.
<vak> надо как-то образ с новыми удев правилами забацать...
<vak> может я и не прав
<vak> я ведь даже не уверен, что эти удев-правила вообще меняются... но я помню, что там была какая-то автогенерация...
<vak> значит, что-то настраивается под конфигурацию железа... или?
<vak> http://askubuntu.com/questions/113605/how-do-i-restore-an-accidentally-deleted-initrd-image
<vak> вот тут вроде написано ясно, но чую нужно из под чрута это делать (впрочем чувак в нижнем "рецепте" тоже это упомянул)
<kyshtynbai> vak: а ты update initram делал?sudo update-initramf
<kyshtynbai> блин всё в кучу
<kyshtynbai> update-initramfs делал перед update-grub?
<vak> в процессе) сейчас уже перезагружаюсь через 1мин
<kyshtynbai> sudo update-initramfs -c -k 3.11.0-24-generic
<kyshtynbai> вот так например
<kyshtynbai> -c создаёт новый -k указывает ядро
<vak> именно так и сделал...
<kyshtynbai> орёл)!
<kyshtynbai> скажи как загрузится - интересно).
<vak> ббблииин. всё там же!
<vak> сдуреть.
<vak> возможно она его пересобрала используя старые удев-рулзы...
<vak> может подсунуть образ из лайвсд??
<kyshtynbai> ну попробуй
<vak> три дня киберсекса с этими грёбанными образами...
<kyshtynbai> да уж.
<vak> но зато образы теперь с закрытыми глазами раскатываю, меняю, закатываю.
<kyshtynbai> ну хоть такая польза
<kyshtynbai> слушай а ты можешь харды перепихать как было?
<kyshtynbai> чисто ппробовать?
<vak> эхх... у меня ж 6 портов и 3 харда -- ровнёхенько 120 комбинаций (((
<kyshtynbai> ахахаха
<kyshtynbai> сочувствую).
<kyshtynbai> а если в биосе оставить например хард с бунтой, остальные отключить - загрузится?
<vak> казалось бы, портов 6 дисков 3, а сколько комбинаций! ))))
<vak> прям как с матом -- слов пяток, зато какие комбинации...
<kyshtynbai> дааа
<vak> хм... в этом случае я думаю будет максимум 6 попыток... -- на полчаса если что... вариант...
<vak> прикольный ход, киштинбай, респект
<kyshtynbai> как говорят поляки не ма за цо.
<vak> та я ешче трохи разумем по-польски, але юж не моге писачь
<kyshtynbai> оо)!\
<kyshtynbai> я сам-то ни слова почти, но у меня дружбан лучший учил польский). от него нахватался)).
<vak> ))))
<vak> я по мультикам выучил... а потом 25 лет не слышал.
<kyshtynbai> ого)!
<vak> но зато акцента нет, бо дети существа гибкие, когда языку учатся )
<kyshtynbai> это точно
<kyshtynbai> самые лучшие синхронисты получаютца.
<kyshtynbai> из билингваьныъ детей.
<kyshtynbai> А уж с восточными языками почти только их них и полчаются.
<vak> да, по собственным детям знаю...
<vak> хм... на лайве не вижу инитрд образа... удивлен...
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<kyshtynbai> Ишь ты. Затихли.
<vak> чувак какой-то на удев канале появился. ща обсмеет мою гипотезу небось.
<tagezi> угу.. нафлудились )
<vak> a дурная ли это идея зачрутится и сделать  sudo apt-get update/upgrade? может с новым ядром не будет проблемы, вышло же новое уже пока я трахался...
<vak> ладно... никто не отговорил... пробую
<tagezi> почему если использовать команду в виде файла со скриптом для создания словаря в поиске find русские буквы в итоговом файле отображаются кракозябрами?
<tagezi> если просто использовать файл к определённому файлу, то всё нормально
<tagezi> скрипт к определённому файлу*
<tagezi> где собака могла порыться? )
<SergeyIT> а если в скрипт файле напрямую кодировку указать
<tagezi> эм.. так вроде баш работает по умолчанию с локальной кодировкой.. файлы тоже utf-8..
<Timon_Crazy> треба совета: можно ли в generic postfix'а писать в виде: *@zbx.corp.domen.r zbx@domen.ru ?
<tagezi> но попробую
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не.. всёравно кракозябры.. но красивее )
<tagezi> кстати другие
<tagezi> то есть у меня видимо где-то что-то не то с локалью?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  проверь кодировки файлов
<tagezi> кодировки UTF-*
<tagezi> UTF-8
<tagezi> причем я говорю.. если просто выполнить скрипт применительно к файлу, то всё нормально..
<tagezi> проблемма именно так find ui/ -type f -exec ./dic.sh {} \; >> test.txt
<tagezi> cat classes.po | ./dic.sh > test1.txt
<tagezi> а вот так всё нормально с кодировками
<tagezi> ну хотя бы догадки, предположения )
<tagezi> как посмотреть настройки локали?
<tagezi> есть ещё такое locale: неверный ключ — «�»
<tagezi> это я рускую р написал вместо h случайно
<tagezi> при этом $locale показывает всё ru_RU.UTF-8
<vak> kyshtynbai: UNIm95: andrex: попробовал из под чрута apt-get update/upgrade -- с новым кернелом та же херня... вот засада-то...
<vak> через часа два повоюю еще... до связи)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, попробуй методом исключения
<tagezi> что исключить сначало?
<SergeyIT> с конца - операции
<SergeyIT> вывод на экран сделай
<tagezi> вывод на экран из find ui/ -type f -exec cat $* {} \; нормальный
<SergeyIT> а в >a.txt ?
<tagezi> find ui/ -type f -exec cat $* {} \; > file так крокозябры
<tagezi> но если например вот так cat classes.po > file то всё нормально
<tagezi> хочешь сказать, что проблеммы где-то в буфере?
<SergeyIT> не знаю
<SergeyIT> а в какой кодировке файл получается?
<tagezi> эм.. интересно, а как это посмотреть?
<tagezi> АЎресМая кМОга
<tagezi> вот в такой
<tagezi> такая же получаеться если написать слишком длинную строку в пиджине
<SergeyIT> так в редакторе подобрать (если получится)
 * SergeyIT пошел домой
<SergeyIT> можно хекс-редактором поизучать )
<tagezi> =) добрый ты
<kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а do-release-upgrade делает до самого свежего релиза? Нельзя ли например 12.10 обновить до 13.10?
<UNIm95> tagezi: попробуй утилитой file посмотреть
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: не делай такой хрени
<UNIm95> у тебя будет смесь из двух систем а не одна
<tagezi> UNIm95: file: GNU gettext message catalogue, UTF-8 Unicode text
<UNIm95> Оставь только крякозябры в тексте
<UNIm95> tagezi:
<tagezi> но если специально выставляешь UTF-8 в редакторе, то всё показывает, но говорит что есть недопустимые символы
<kyshtynbai> ок)
<kyshtynbai> не буду.
<UNIm95> tagezi: а ты часом не с вин раздела поиск ведёшь?
<tagezi> нет
<tagezi> я на вин раздел вообще не лажу )
<tagezi> если флешек не считать )
<UNIm95> может в выводе find есть символы перевода каретки и перехода строки?
<UNIm95> или я упоролся за сегодня
<tagezi> file: UTF-8 Unicode text
<tagezi> если только кракозябры
<UNIm95> посмотри у хексэдиторе коды
<UNIm95> и глянь в utf-8 таблицу и скажи что эти символы значат
<tagezi> какие?
<tagezi> если я выставляю насильно кодировку, то он говорит что есть недопустимые символы
<UNIm95> которые отображаются крякозябрами
<tagezi> если они не допустимые, их не будет в таблице )
<tagezi> но по русски начинает показывать..
<UNIm95> tagezi: в .тхт недопустим символ 4 так как это бибикнуть спикером
<UNIm95> точнее 7-ой
<tagezi> ясно.. спасибо.. гляну
<tagezi> но если финд выдаёт фигню, то придёться кастылями тоже самое делать
<UNIm95> tagezi: не костылями а через awk пропускать
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: победил?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не..
<tagezi> не понимаю что такое..
<tagezi> пытаюсь найти минимальное количество файлов с которого начинаеться проблема
<tagezi> простыню с хексами читать в лом как то, нужно сократить
<Sergey_IT> может в каком то файле недопстимый символ есть и он копируется
<Sergey_IT> а что за файлы?
<NoOova> Всем привет
<NoOova> О чем речь?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: локализация ЛО
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я чуть позже приду, раскажу
<drfits> какого плагина для ЛО не хватает?
<tagezi> drfits: http://forumooo.ru/
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: короче фишка в чем
<tagezi> есть файлы лакализации, нужно сделать примитивный частотный анализ
<tagezi> идея состоит в том, что слова которые встречаются менее 2 раз являются опечатками
<tagezi> частотный анализ это cat $* | sed 's/.*/\L&/' | sed 's/~//g' | sed 's/[^а-я]/\n/g' | sort | grep -v '^$' | uniq -c | sort -nr;
<Sergey_IT> в каком то файле может быть неверный утф символ, а файнд его неправильно отрабатывает
<tagezi> всё просто очень.. но там дофига файлов, и каждый выковыривать муторно
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: эм.. и как его найти?
<tagezi> файд -экзек файд $*
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> или ты про названия файлов?
<Sergey_IT> может попробовать конвертнуть файлы из утф в утф (или через 1251)
<tagezi> погоди.. а не правельный символ имеется ввиду именно кодиовка, да?
<tagezi> язык тут не причем?
<NoOova> Может лучше... питон?
<tagezi> угу.. или ляшушка
<tagezi> лягушка
<NoOova> так просто останутся самые распространенные опечатки)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, да у iconv есть опция -с, глянь
<tagezi> попробуем )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: сработало, спасибо )
<tagezi> блин, наверное, действительно в файле фигня какая-то зарыта
<Sergey_IT> незачто )
<tagezi> и тут выяснилось что скрипт не пашет =D
<tagezi> вернее пашет, но не правильно )
<Sergey_IT> это уже другая история )
<tagezi> да )
<tagezi> зато буковки видны )
<tagezi> как они правят не понимаю.. завтра Лену буду доставать
<tagezi> она мне клялась и божилась что там не может быть левых символов
<tagezi> следующеезапланированноеобслуживание
<tagezi> слово нашёл =D
<Sergey_IT> да удали все пробелы и весь твой словарь из одного слова будет - оптимизация, однако )
<tagezi> унификация терминов )
<tagezi> бъёмся сейчас что бы вид привести к нормальному состоянию..
<drfits1> а что у вас за проблемы?
<drfits1> может я чего напрограммить смогу
<Sergey_IT> напрограмить любой может )
<tagezi> там локализация, а не программирование
<tagezi> вообще, нужно унифицировать вид, привести его к госту и что бы одни и теже функции назывались одинаково
<tagezi> =) сленял )
<Sergey_IT> вообще  то в МС локализации в текстовых файлах в формате таблиц, обрабатывать удобно, как из БД
<drfits> так что - не расскажете о проблеме?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну тут тоже в *.po
<tagezi> но 9 тысяч слов, не уследишь
<Sergey_IT> писал когда то прогу для переводчиков, но предварительно из МС ресурсов выдергивал полные эквиваленты
<tagezi> drfits: вообще, нужно унифицировать вид, привести его к госту и что бы одни и теже функции назывались одинаково
<tagezi> при том что в английской локализации тоже полный бардак )
<drfits> а что конкретно?
<drfits> какие функции?
<tagezi> drfits: в смысле?
<drfits> вы переводом занимаетесь?
<tagezi> ну например "Открать файл..." что бы везде было открыть файл, а не файл открыть, приткрыть файл, фалик открыть
<tagezi> drfits: контролько качества, перевод закончен польностью
<drfits> сделайте названия в одном месте и оттуда используйте :)
<tagezi> drfits: как ты это себе представляешь?
<tagezi> drfits: хочешь дам тебе ссылку на исходник, поразвлекаешься в свободное время
<tagezi> drfits:  поповоду плагинов http://forumooo.ru/ вот тут рой, позьбы бывают
<drfits> как и все делают - берешь какой-нибудь проперти файл, в него ставишь ключ-значение. Проперти файл имеер вид localization_ru_Ru.property
<drfits> и всё
<drfits> только главное, чтобы все программисты оттуда брали названия, а не хардкодили или из головы писали
<Sergey_IT> у МС так... но там единая политика
<tagezi> умный такой )
<Sergey_IT> помню, когда писали проги все текстовые ресурсы брали из мсдн
<tagezi> drfits: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice
<tagezi> развлекайся
<drfits> т.е. в разработке ЛО разброд и шатание?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да это правильно, просто сейчас идёт переход между форматами форм + старый код правят по тихоньку
<tagezi> drfits: вообще именно сейчас потихоньку наводят порядок, разброд и шатание было в АОО
<tagezi> вернее и сейчас есть... они даже новую версию выпустить не могут
<Sergey_IT> но надо, чтобы это было идентично во всех программах в репах
<Sergey_IT> а то в каждой проге своя терминология - ужас
<tagezi> drfits: кстати пачи они принимают.. так что можешь написать пачь и выслать, локализаторы тебе все низко поклоняться и поставят свечку за здравие )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: кстати локализаторы МС, помоему, закончили 3 класса.. у них такие ляпы есть, что ваще
<drfits> локализация на питоне чтоли?
<drfits> пойду в ванную лучше
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ляпы в русском?
<tagezi> да
<Sergey_IT> это всегда было
<tagezi> там и на питоне есть и на с++
<tagezi> и на джава даже некоторые модули написаны )
<Sergey_IT> на русский сложно переводить
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, диаграммы например, всю жизнь были Ленточные, а не Линейчатые
<tagezi> и это не сложность языка, а безграмотность
<Sergey_IT> а как тебе переводы пунктов меню, к примеру? До сих пор не могу привыкнуть (пользуюсь английским интерфейсрм)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: в мс?
<Sergey_IT> везде
<tagezi> ну, я привык, в ЛО просто перестал их читать )
<tagezi> а в мс они меня путают сильно.. слава богу мне там только скрипты ваять нужно, поэтому панель разработчика, а остальное пофигу )
<Sergey_IT> а я и в диалогах не могу понять многое (
<Sergey_IT> помню беда была когда на русский надо было переводить свою же программу (
<artemz> всем доброй ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-02
<cesdo> всем привет
<cesdo> Только что подключил микрофон, как включил - сразу звук дёргается. Почему это может быть?
<cesdo> ну и при этом микрофон ничего не записывает
<cesdo> никто не знает, что нужно сделать в таком случае?
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40120
<tagezi> интересно, сколько у него реально вычислительная мощность, если не играться терминами и цыфрами?
<artemz> asd
<artemz> tagezi: 250 гигафлопс написано же, т.е на уровне целла в пёс3
<tagezi> Intel Core i7-975 XE 3,33 ГГц (2009) — 53,328 Гфлопс
<artemz> это с двойной точностью
<tagezi> ну вот это игра фактов.. также как сони плейстейшн выдаёт 200 гфлоп, акогда начинаешь разбираться, то оказывается что это 32 разрядные числа в 64 разрядной архитектуре
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> вечера
<kyshtynbai> re
<kyshtynbai> а как меня задолбали проблемы с кодировками
<kyshtynbai> ну вот есть утф 8 давайте все дружно на него перейдем
<kyshtynbai> нет, блин, зоопарк развели.
<Sergey_IT> ну так каждому хочется свою кодировку изобрести
<president> Куку
<president> Тут вообще живые люди есть?0_о
<only_you> нету, только боті
<president> Какой ужас
<president> Есть нормальные Русские комнаты/каналы/группы/чаты?
<president> Где сидят люди что то обсуждают
<president> А не играют в молчанку..это не флуд..
<only_you> у меня под подьездом бабки сидят и что-то обсуждают
<president> За майдан?
<only_you> !ask | president
<ubuntuhelp> president: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<only_you> причем здесь майдан?
<president> Ну ты же из Украины
<only_you> ну да
<only_you> но канал о убунте, вроде
<president> Чисто о убунте?
<only_you> можно и о дебиане
<only_you> =)
<president> Ахах
<president> Ладно об убунте так об убунте
<president> Честно вот только вчера её поставил
<president> На рабочий пк..
<only_you> я в 2004
<president> На неё есть одна единая утелита которя мониторит все процессы?
<only_you> графические и консольніе есть
<president> А граф какие я нашёл только одну и то она показывает только температуру хардов и цп
<only_you> я http://userbase.kde.org/KSysGuard и http://hisham.hm/htop/index.php?page=screenshots юзаю
<only_you> так тебе процессі или железо?
<president> Процессы по железу так сказать как идёт трафик интернета загруженность хардов и оперативы
<only_you> я бі http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky советовал
<only_you> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/conky-harmattan-for-linux
<only_you> конфиг настраивается
<only_you> можно довольно красиво оформить
<only_you> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/five-beautifully-simple-conky-themes
<only_you> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/five-seriously-cool-conky-set-ups-for-linux-desktop
<president> Сейчас покурю и попробую поставить))
<president> Ибо после винды для меня это изотерика)
<only_you> понимаю)
<only_you> в линуксе ничего сложного нету
<only_you> нужно лишь знать english и уметь пользоваться гуглом)
<only_you> первое не обьязательно, но желательно
<tagezi> досточно просто уметь пользоваться гуглом. большинство задачь которые нужно решать пользователю уже давно описаны в говноблогах
<tagezi> а насчет программы, что бы всё в одном, так это коньки )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-03
<tagezi> утра всем
<uffs> удалил 800 пакетов функцией 'fix broken packages' в synaptic
<uffs> как мне их вернуть?
<uffs> мб где-то есть список пакетов по-умолчанию в ubuntu?
<drfits1> ставь xubuntu
<drfits1> ))))
<drfits1> и не будет проблем
<uffs> нашел такой список
<uffs> сейчас посмотрим
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в синаптике есть история
<NoOova> Всем привет
<SergeyIT> заноси
<svetlana> добрый день
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.google.com/?q=do+a+barrel+roll :)
<SergeyIT> баян
<royek> ку чатлане
<royek> как вы тут живете можете?
<only_you> да разве ето жизнь
<only_you> когда сколько игр в стиме
<only_you> на жизнь времени не остается
<SergeyIT> и на стим нет времени
<andrex> занятые все прям ппц
<SergeyIT> а сам то?
<royek> ))
<drfits> SMPlayer - это супер, самый лучший пеер для системы
<only_you> таки да
<drfits> ну так плин, никто не советует его ставить, везде VLC или ещё что (((
<drfits> гавностатьи  напишут в инете
<drfits> язол
<drfits> пойду есть
<drfits> может подобрею
<royek> vlc то чем не понравился?
<royek> Smplayer это ж вроде gui надстройка на консольный Mplayer.
<royek> А mplayer действительно хорош. особенно на старых видеокартах где остальные видеоплееры тормозят. он играет нормально.
<only_you> у smplayera интерфейс удобен, тот же вібор субтитров в тулбаре
<only_you> и vlc у меня кушал много постоянно
<drfits> в VLC не мог настроить VDPAU для nVidea, в SMPlayer - с пол оборота завелось
<drfits> сегодня хотел с женой посмотреть фильм и vlc на mkv файле просто отваливается с ошибкой, smplayer без проблем работает во всех положениях
<drfits> вобщем вердикт - smplayer для xubuntu это стандарт де-факто
<piyavking> зачем к mplayer приделывать морду?
<only_you> зачем к linux приделівать графику?
<royek> не морду надо а то че постоянно вбивать mplayer /файл
<only_you> вне консоли жизни нет
<only_you> долой gui/de
<piyavking> аминь
<royek> а как в консоле порно смотреть? )))
<royek> без иксов ни куда
<only_you> а чем тебе консоль не порно?)
<royek> или в тихаря на отдельный х терминал выводить
<royek> ну консоль это садомазо скорее
<royek> мне больше класика нравится )))
<royek> например gnome-classic
<royek> ))
<only_you> хотел предложить девушек, но понимаю, что для нас, айтишников ето не вариант)
<UNIm95> only_you: говори за себя.
<only_you> окда
<royek> ну если сравнивать интерфейсы с девушками. то консоль да голая )))
<only_you> не распарсил)
<royek> кде это что то такое размалеваное и одетое что и девушки за всем этим не видно ))
<only_you> кстати про кде
<only_you> моя оценила, когда показал ей кеді с розовой темой :D
<royek> розовой темой?
<royek> ))
<only_you> http://cs402330.vk.me/v402330321/49da/nCy7gGRKihA.jpg
<only_you> похожее на ето делал
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> нужно было все окошки в мех одеть )
<only_you> https://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&q=kde4%20fluffy%20bunny&lr=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi&gws_rd=ssl&tbm=isch
<only_you> оно самое)
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> и как люди после этого могут не использовать кеды? )
<royek> ну кеды какие то )) не знаю даже чем они не нравятся ))) какие то ....
<royek> короче когда с кед на гном переключаешься испытываешь облегчение
<royek> как гора с плеч
<only_you> ну почему же. благодаря розовой теме с мехом она пересела с _мака_ на линукс
<only_you> а я с гнома на кеді
<only_you> ;D
<tagezi> royek: для того что бы испытать облегчение есть более простой способ, чем пересесть с кде на гном =)
<tagezi> мне, например, в гноме не хватает дельфина =)
<only_you> мне кде-софта
<tagezi> я вообще, после того как попробовал кеды не понимаю как я мог жит в наутилуче.. это же просто убожество не допилиное
<royek> а чем дельфин от наутилуса отличается? понмаю конкерор там да можно окно располовинить разтроить разчетверить из инета перетащить мышом файл в папку и будет грузиться и еще снизу консоль. это да
<royek> софт можно доустановить
<royek> а с конкерором ни что конечно не сравнится
<royek> в принципе имея только один конкерор. можно даже такой дист сделать. что бы сразу загрузился конкерор с браузером файловым менеджером и консолью и больше ни чего не надо
<royek> ))
<royek> у меня была мысль в отдельный х-терминал конкерор запустить. но там много чего оказалось нужно запускать ))
<tagezi> дельфин умеет не польно половинить окна, он может вызывать консоль одним нажатием кнопки
<tagezi> когда работаешь с исходниками, бывает удобно очень
<royek> в конкероре консоль встроена снизу. в окнах можно запускать и редакторы и браузер и файловый менеджер
<royek> одновременно
<tagezi> в наутилусе нужно плагины даставлять, а они все какие-то, как-будто кто-то облегчился )
<royek> не спорю последний релиз наутилуса даже плагины не помогают. не половинится и нет "открыть терминл здесь"
<royek> поэтому до сих пор стоит 12.04
<royek> там и юнити2д есть и наутилус плагинится ))
<tagezi> у наутилуса в 12.04 был плагин которые открывал терминал снизу.. но лучше его не пользовать )
<only_you> лучше гном не пользовать
<tagezi> +1
<tagezi> и унити )
<tagezi> только нервы трепать
<only_you> с віходом 3 нужно біло закопать
<only_you> юнити нужно
<royek> юнити2д это ж вообще сила ))
<tagezi> угу, тёмного лорда )
<only_you> юнити нужно на кути
<royek> ладно всем добра
<tagezi> незнаю.. даже если на купи перепилят, криворукости разрабов это не поправит
<only_you> не знаю, гномософт кривой, но юнити одобряю
<tagezi> вон, браузер сделали на куимель.. теперь он кернел паник даёт при запуске
<only_you> удобно и красиво :)
<only_you> хм... раз в неделю запускаю тот браузер, кернел паников не ловил
<tagezi> последняя версия вообще сделано школотой походу, которой пообещали пятёрку поставить, если они хоть что-то осилят сделать
<tagezi> Серёга жаловалса.. хотя очень любит юнити, и сидит под ней уже фиг знает сколько
<tagezi> чуть на крысу не свалил.. с проксей не справился )
<only_you> мне в юнити все нравится, кроме гнома
<only_you> что стало в плохого в последней версии не заметил
<tagezi> незнаю.. мне в ней ничего не нравится.. начиная от того что совт жутко сырой, и тормозит постоянно, заканчивая тем, что она вообще не для людей делаеться, а для хомячков, ибо нифига не настраиваеться
<tagezi> а в послдней версии они вообще, даже то что можно было кастылями настроить, теперь только патчами
<only_you> на настройку своих кед трачу минуті 3 после установки. переношу панель влево и отключаю неконади, балу
<tagezi> блин, 2014 год.. а они как-будто 97 пытаются вернуться, когда все настройки были намертво в код забиты
<tagezi> я не про кеды, а про юнити
<only_you> тормозов юнити и кед не замечал
<only_you> у меня юнити тормозила где-то до 12.04
<only_you> с того момента не жалуюсь
<tagezi> ну, наверное в виртуалке не гоняешь.. мне тут пару раз пришлось пересобирать ЛО, оказалось быстрее лубунту поставить по новой, потому что юнити с окнами тормозит безбожно
<only_you> убунта же зд, компиз вовсю юзает
<only_you> конечно, будет тормозить в виртуалке
<tagezi> да мне то какое дело что она там юзает ) под неё специально дрова делают для виртуалки
<only_you> в виртуалке только лубунту или дебиан с lxde пускаю
<tagezi> у меня кеды нормально работают в виртуалке
<only_you> не пробівал
<only_you> сейчас пробую lxqt
<tagezi> она ещё вроде в альфе ж
<only_you> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/lubuntu-daily
<only_you> у меня еще и дейли
<only_you> что могу сказать, на моем железе разниці между lxqt и kde не видно
<only_you> как и голім опенбоксом
<tagezi> наверное железо либо полный отстой, либо ты на суперкомпе это запускаешь )
<only_you> разве что потребление озу в lxqt после загрузки ~200 мб на х86_64
<only_you> kde ~350 x86_64
<only_you> i3, 6 гб ram, hd4000
<only_you> ничего не тормозит, потому и разниці не видно
<tagezi> ну не знаю.. я в виртуалке гоняю всё.. мне влом делать дуалбут
<only_you> хотя, вчера на лоре читал, что у них на і7 меню в кедах тормозит)
<only_you> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/ubuntu-touch-apps-pass-100k-downloads-ahead-first-hardware
<tagezi> на лоре помоему вообще обезьяны сидят, там что угодно скажут
<fx11> привет
<fx11> есть вопрос
<royek> ку
<royek> чатлане вы тут?
<fx11> идёт установка системы, могу ли я подключиться к этой установки с другой машины?
<royek> не могу сказать по этому поводу ни чего
<tagezi> зачем?
<royek> хороший вопрос
<fx11> зачем?
<fx11> возможно это вообще
<tagezi> ну в тиории конечно да
<tagezi> но нафига?
<fx11> ну, это уже другой вопрос
<piyavking> по поводу порнухи в консоли. mplayer $(youtube-dl  -g "$URL") вполне пашет, по крайней мере, на xvideos.com
<fx11> лол
<royek> в смысле в голой консоле? без иксов в фреймбуфере?
<royek> как фреймбуфер настраивал?
<royek> и как картинка
<royek> кубиками?
<tagezi> fx11: я думаю это бессмысленно, просто бессмысленно
<only_you> вот бі порнуху в 3д в мплеере в голой консоли без иксов, вейленда/мира, системд
<tagezi> а, ты про установку и подключение именно к установке..
<piyavking> нуу я сейчас в опенбоксе это опробовал, но во фреймбуфере мплауер запускал. особо ничего не настраивал, просто fbterm
<royek> давно хотелось бы голую консоль без иксов поюзать. но видео квадратиками и рисунки тоже
<tagezi> fx11: тогда нет.. я думал просто к машине
<royek> piyavking оpenbox это ж манагер для иксов. быстрый но менеджер. это не голая конслоль. а эмуляторы терминалов.
<only_you> может коробку под вейленд или мир переписали и он на ней пускал
<piyavking> это-то да, но мплауер, говорю ещё раз, я в консоли в fbterm вполне успешно запускал, и он мне нормально показывал фильм.
<royek> piyavking не верю! (с) Станиславаский.
<piyavking> бля буду!
<fx11> так и представляю, сидит такой бородач в серверной и смотрит порнуху в консоле
<royek> прям сейчас выйду гляну
<royek> ))
<only_you> ті сейчас половину админов обидел
<piyavking> ну а чо
<piyavking> если tmux запустить, то норм
<tagezi> piyavking: давай без мата
<only_you> и переключается в другой tty с htop'ом, когда шеф заходит
<piyavking> разбить консоль на несколько фреймов tmux'ом, и вперёд
<piyavking> в одном фрейме видос, в другом mc, в третьем-четвёртом - ещё чёньть
<only_you> я уже знаю, чем завтра займусь на работе
<piyavking> гхагагаггг)))
<drfits> 3-го июля день независимочти Беларуси, 4-го тоже не работаем 8-)
<only_you> в одном фрейме блондинки, во втором брюнетки, в третьем компилятор
<only_you> рабочий день удался
<drfits> праздники 4-дня )))
<only_you> поздравляю
<only_you> т.е., с праздником
<tagezi> я вот не понимаю от кого не зависимость
<tagezi> =)
<only_you> давай, накинь
<only_you> от совка
<only_you> когда-то будет
<piyavking> "множества чего? а ничего, просто множества."
<royek> не зависимость от независимости от: американских процессоров, американских операционных систем, аргентинского мяса, .... список можно продоложать
<royek> канадского сахара
<royek>  и тд и тп
<royek> 68 процентов
<royek> импорта жрачки из за бугра
<only_you> один я не распарсил, наверное
<royek> простите
<tagezi> http://caolanm.blogspot.fi/2014/07/libreoffice-coverity-defect-density.html
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-04
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> утра
<Scrimmer> Никто не решал вопрос в вертикальными полосами на Убунте с Nvidia ?
<Scrimmer> Tearing ...
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40136
<tagezi> встречайте новую белгенос =)
<tagezi> особенно понравилось "Сборки являются самодостаточными решениями для установок", типа вирусы что ли? сами встают? )
<artemz> им всем далеко до РусОС
<only_you> нацос тот еще роспил
<Sergey_IT> словоблудие сплошное
<Sergey_IT> Сборки являются самодостаточными решениями для установок как на новую  компьютерную технику так и на домашний или рабочий компьютер.
<Sergey_IT> то есть домашний и рабочий старье... а какие еще есть?
<only_you> ничего ві в маркетинге не понимаете)
<only_you> http://ria.ru/interview/20140703/1014428108.html тоже ржака)
<only_you> изобрели кнопку, которая переводит андроид в режим "в самолете"
<only_you> даже умную кнопку)
<tagezi> ну вот от русских ожидаемо, надаже как-то попилить )
<tagezi> блин, не понимаю почему после скрипта буковки пропадают (
<tagezi> -type f -exec cat $* {} \; |sed 's/[А-Я]/\l&/g' | sed 's/[~&_]//g' | sed 's/[^а-я]/\n/g'  | sort | grep -v '^$' | uniq -c | sort -nr > file1
<tagezi> не не так
<tagezi> вот так
<tagezi> find ui/ -type f -exec cat $* {} \; |sed 's/[А-Я]/\l&/g' | sed 's/[~&_]//g' | sed 's/[^а-я]/\n/g'  | sort | grep -v '^$' | uniq -c | sort -nr > file1
<tagezi> что может быть не правильно?
<Sergey_IT> издеваешься?
<tagezi> почему?
<tagezi> помоему простой скрипт, практически классический сылой частотный аналез )
<tagezi> а вот почему загравные буквы в начале предложения выпадают не понимаю
<Sergey_IT> пятница-вечер же )
<tagezi> эм.. а какая разница? )
<tagezi> всёравно в пробке на границе стоять )
<Sergey_IT> а тут футбол
<tagezi> эм.. 22 дурака пинают один мячик?
<Sergey_IT> иногда можно помотреть )
<tagezi> не знаю.. я лучше локализацией позанимаюсь, полезнее намного
<Sergey_IT> утро - вечера мудренее )
<tagezi> а у меня мозг только ночью по нормальному работает )
<Sergey_IT> у меня тоже - сны смотрю )
<tagezi> я с этой локализацией, скоро смогу грепать что угодно )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-05
<artemz> http://auto.newsru.com/article/04jul2014/furure_truck лучшая новость на сегодня
<Timon_Crazy> Uubuntu 14.04/ не подумавши удалил maillog: /var/log/mail.log. создаю заного. рестарчу постфикс. а в файл не пишется не чего ( куда рыть ?
<rijen> Доброе утро. Как можно из системы воткнуть убунтовский подпиленный гном? (или кто он там)
<tagezi> тихо в лесу, только не tagezi, пишет статью для хомячком он, вот и не спит tagezi
<tagezi> http://raec.ru/times/detail/3495/
<tagezi> читали?
<tagezi> новости )
<kyshtynbai> пигш
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Понг понг понг...
<kyshtynbai> То-то же.
<kyshtynbai> как меня напрягает юрижический язык
<kyshtynbai> хуже регэкспов
<kyshtynbai> что там в кратце по-человечески?
<royek> ку
<andrex> ппц мне итак уже весь мозг проели, еще и сайт с америкашского сервака переносить....
<andrex> tagezi: ты гад)
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> andrex: ну, я то тут причем.. я не в госдуме, слава богу
<tagezi> вообще, удивительно насколько не продумманые законы они умудряются сделать
<tagezi> такое ощущение что мы держим вредителей оплачивая из своего кормана их жизнь
<only_you> [17:58:37] <tagezi> такое ощущение что мы держим вредителей оплачивая из своего кормана их жизнь - привет, кеп, давно не виделись)
<andrex> да так и есть, куча чуваков ничего не призвдязих тока потребляющих и живущих за наш счет причем еще усложняющие нам жизнь.
<andrex> короче пилят сук на ктором сидят
<tagezi> да у вас не лучше ситуацыя, особо если глянут на последние законопроекты, ощущение что в псих больнице день открытых дверей
<andrex> fuf
<tagezi> на которых?
<only_you> например
<tagezi> да без примеров, хочешь читай сам.. мне надоело уже
<only_you> каждій день читаю
<only_you> отказ от российского по в гос. органах только одобряю
<only_you> больше ничего особо пока не принимали
<andrex> тут уже почти отказ от интернета
<only_you> ето про касперскиї, докторов вебов и прочего
<andrex> ну хотя в какойто мере я их понимаю сша все использует против нас что находит на своих ресурсах
<only_you> уже додумались не делать велосипедов и накатить убунту
<only_you> обсуждают еще
<tagezi> да не.. центроизация сети у себя в государстве - это нормально, дело в том что как это сделано
<only_you> бедніе россияне
<andrex> да хлтя обама идиот
<only_you> все вам сша покоя не дают
<only_you> зато крімваш
<tagezi> абсолютно безмозгло, помоему.. и дело даже не в том что истерия в рунете, у нас всегда истерия, а то что инвестиций не будет, а ВВп и так только на НДС и нефти живёт
<andrex> дак он всегда был наш
<tagezi> да ладно, на украине просто историю перписали, это нормально
<only_you> :)
<andrex> да там переворот
<only_you> с ватой нету смісла общаться)
<andrex> режима власти
<tagezi> вёдер? )
<andrex> как всирии или еще гденить
<tagezi> да это дело народа.. если бы работали, небыло бы времени переворачивать
<andrex> чтобы новая выполнила что хотели от старой
<tagezi> когда гул сделает нормальный движок для говноблога? (
<tagezi> ворматирование статьи убивает кучу времени (
<mizabrik> Алоха. Я тут наконец-то добрался до проблемы с Plymouth, который перестал отбражаться после установки fglrx. Я покурил GRUB, поскольку всё смахивало на проблему с gfxmode. И вот теперь я офигеваю: перед загрузкой ядра выполняется строка "gfxmode keep" или "gf
<[Raiden]> я думаю проблема много где описана. Если коротко, открытый драйвер использует kms , а с закрытым для плимута надо настроить фреймбуфер.
<[Raiden]> больше нечего добавить, кроме того, что твой клиен тобрезает строки длиннее 256 символов.
<[Raiden]> или "gf
<mizabrik> или "gfxmode text", хотя аргументом должен быть видео-режим или "auto". После замены на gfxmode 1024x768 всё заработало, но что под этим вообще имелось ввиду и как оно работает после установки?
<mizabrik> Не оэидал такой подставы от web-интерфейса ._.
<[Raiden]> бывает надо помимо груба , менять что-то в инитрд, что бы работал фреймбуфер. А может и не надо. Я давн оинтересовался и для нвидии.
<mizabrik> Ступил, до этого определяется функция gfxmode. Надо проверить ещё раз, ибо что-то там не чисто.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40146
<Sergey_IT> это путь в никуда
<piyavking> Sergey_IT, какой такой путь?
<[Raiden]> no way os
<[Raiden]> Реально так и поулчается, это самое нет пути продолжается лет 15. Вот только Андройд нам показывает, что могло быть и иначе.
<Sergey_IT> кому нужен зоопарк ДЕ?
<[Raiden]> Я неоднократно обсуждал подобные вопросы. Обычно всё заканчивается рассказами о свободе и т.д. О том что эта ос должна быть именно такой. Каждый пишет то что хочет и никто никому ничего не должен.
<Sergey_IT> вин вон сколько рынка имеет без зоопарка...
<[Raiden]> но может быть из этой навозной кучи , когда-нибудь появится что-то неплохое. Например может быть 1 из де отколется и сделает ос на базе себя и ядра линукс.
<[Raiden]> типа как у гномеров была идея гномос.
<[Raiden]> или тот же андройд завоюет другие устройства.
<Sergey_IT> гадать можно сколько угодно... но пока "лебедь, рак и щука" побеждают
<[Raiden]> угу. Я рад что встретил того, кто это понимает. Я так думаю уже давно )
<Sergey_IT> а андроид - это не ОС, а телефонная поделка
<[Raiden]> И планшетная и телевизорная в ближайшем будущем.
<[Raiden]> более явная многозадачность, упрвление задачами  десктопными манипуляторами.
<[Raiden]> и уже можно думать о десктопах )
<Sergey_IT> ... с ужасом )
<[Raiden]> Это не значит что так будет, но возможность такого есть.
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Наверное пробелмы опенсорса ещё в том, что вливаются деньги, но используются нерационально, по капиталистически.
<[Raiden]> Редхет создаёт гном/поттеринг ос на базе системд и гнома, каноникал пытается своё. Кто-то видит будущее в кде.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и всё это финансируется недостаточно
<Sergey_IT> главное - никто ни с кем не хочет договариваться- все хотят быть главными
<[Raiden]> судя по текущей обстановке. Но вот если эти финансовые потоки нарпавлять более точно ... На слабые места этой ос...
<Sergey_IT> а МС посмеивается и палки в колеса ставит
<[Raiden]> а слабость в основном в прикладном по, интелектуальных конфигураторах, котоыре могли бы решить то что решаю ттысячи хавту
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и слабость наверное в апи, тяжело будет писат ьпрограмму для кде используя технологии гном или наоборот. Нужна унификация базовых вещей.
<[Raiden]> Это то что я могу увидеть как пользователь ) Допустим, я не могу в линуксе передат ьфотки по вифи с камеры. А в винде могу. О каком преймуществе можно говорить?
<[Raiden]> просто нету по.
<[Raiden]> всё, нафлудился, сн. будем считать что это критика ради повышения качества )
<tagezi> угу, давайте вообще одну ОС сделаем.. она будет иметь 100% рынка
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> и одно де, с одной огромной кнопкой "а мне посрать".. ведь всем побольшому счету так и есть
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: синаптик теперь не ставят по умолчанию?
<Sergey_IT> не ставят
<tagezi> классно.. и как новечку жить теперь? )
<Sergey_IT> софтваре центр
<drfits> натер на ногах мозоли
<Sergey_IT> а насчет одной ОС я не говорил, я против 10 000
<drfits> их прокалывать можно?
<piyavking> даа, убунта "искаропки" совершенно ужасна.
<Sergey_IT> как и любая другая ос
<piyavking> нуу, не так
<Sergey_IT> drfits, глянь в инете, здесь только снести предложат
<piyavking> значительно более ужаснее, чем любая)
<drfits> в армии, когда только приходишь, сразу мозолей туева куча.
<Sergey_IT> piyavking, поставь генту из коробки
<tagezi> piyavking: ты mambu не пробовал
<drfits> вечером прокалываешь, мажешь зеленкой, потом пластырь обычный на верх и ч-з 3 дня нифига нету
<drfits> те, кто не прокалывал - потом в санчасть бегают обычно
<drfits> тут много кто в армии был?
<tagezi> 10 000 осей это нормально.. покрайне мере пока ЧСВ школоты зашкаливает
<Sergey_IT> а школоте в ОС делать нечего
<piyavking> Sergey_IT, убунта сервер с голым опенбоксом устраивает совершенно полностью.
<Sergey_IT> и хорошо, а меня и юнити устраивает, все работает
<tagezi> нафига на сервере гуи?
<Sergey_IT> а тебе жалко?
<tagezi> ну вот отсюда и начинаеть 100500 ОСей
<piyavking> сервер - это чтоб не наматывать гору хлама по умолчанию
<tagezi> одному влом сделать алиасы, другому шг мерешаться, третьему обвод кнопочки не тот
<tagezi> нет инстал не пробовал?
<tagezi> что бы не наматывать гору хлама )
<piyavking> нетинсталл не катит
<tagezi> катать некому?
<piyavking> у провайдера инет через впн
<piyavking> роутера нету
<Sergey_IT> купи
<piyavking> как-нибудь надо, да.
<Sergey_IT> с этого начинать надо, проблем меньше
<piyavking> но, по сравнению с убунтой минимал, сервер и так по умолчанию наматывает очень, очень мало.
<drfits> линупс ядро обновилось!!!! 3,13,0,30
<drfits> уря товарищи!
<drfits> linux-headers-3.13.0-30-generic
<tagezi> надоже https://wiki.debian.org/ru/VPN
<tagezi> думаю что впн прова не причем
<drfits> а что за проблемы?
<tagezi> проблему в мозгах
<drfits> ?
<piyavking> ну растолкуйте безмозглому, как запустить нетинсталл через впн
<Sergey_IT> drfits, обновишься - расскажешь
<drfits> уже, могу перезагрузиться, но думаю, что как-всегда изменений не замечу :)
<tagezi> к сожалению, в этом чате общаються при помощи написания будувок, поэтому если не уметь читать, то это бессмысленно )
<drfits> а если очень много буковок, то основной смысл может теряться
<drfits> перезагружаюсь
<piyavking> по твоей ссылке "Для установки соединения с провайдером вам понадобится клиент pptp-linux" - в процессе установки его взять неоткуда. Без роутера - никак. Я вырулил установкой сервера с последующей доставкой pptp-linux с предвари
<piyavking> тельно скачанных дебов. Подсовывать pptp-linux в процессе установки - задача таки отнюдь не для средних умов, а я не особо мозговит.
<drfits> после обновления - всё работает
<drfits> всем бб
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да, вроде всё нормально с новым ядром )
<Sergey_IT> спасибо )
<tagezi> а чо у нас 13 ядро а не 15?
<tagezi> вроде же Линус ещё в начале лето его освободил
<Sergey_IT> не доросли, потренируемся, тогда нам 15-ое дадут
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-06
<He3HauKa> всем привет! имею вопрос : Система стала долго грузиться - раньше секунд 15-20 ...теперь чуть ли ни минуту
<He3HauKa> в чём косяк?
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.15.3; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 3.16-rc3.
<tagezi> andrex: всё равно в репах только 3.14
<andrex> дак я и не для бунты смотрю
<andrex> 3 13 тама в репах ващето)
<tagezi> не, вчера только 3.13 пришло
<andrex> если тока в альфе
<tagezi> дада )
<tagezi> чо они так тормозят с ядрами.. в дебиан хотят превратиться? )
<andrex> просто смыслабольшего нет гнаца за ядрами
<andrex> вобще 3 ядро бы было и все потом 4 тое) а промежуточные да пофиг)
<andrex> кому нада сами собирут
<tagezi> ну, в 3.15 кучу поддержек сделали
<tagezi> это типа классно для убунты.. поддерживае всё изкаропки )
<only_you> 3.15.0-6-generic
<only_you> 14.10
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-29
<RussianOrthodoxC> Добрый день. Прочитал про обновление ядра и стэка с 14.04.1 на 14.04.2 на этой странице https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack.
<RussianOrthodoxC> После этого при попытке обновить систему приходит сообщение W: Ошибка GPG: http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release: Следующие подписи неверные: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<RussianOrthodoxC> Что делать?
<andrex> добавить ключ
<RussianOrthodoxC> До этого ещё думал, после перехода с trusty на lts-utopic какие программы скачивать со сторонних сайтов. Выбирать utopic или trusty?
<RussianOrthodoxC> как узнать название ключа?
<andrex> последние 8 знаков
<RussianOrthodoxC> попробую
<andrex> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com `sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | grep -o '[0-9A-Z]\{16\}$' | xargs`
<RussianOrthodoxC> идёт проверка обновлений. если сообщение снова появиться попробую этот скрипт
<andrex> http://yklinux.blogspot.ru/2013/06/synaptic-ubuntulinux-mint-linux-mint.html
<RussianOrthodoxC> update 2>&1 это я так понимаю вывод идёт не на экран, как бы его посмотреть?
<RussianOrthodoxC> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --homedir /tmp/tmp.ntHRm63jZJ --no-auto-check-trustdb --trust-model always --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<RussianOrthodoxC> Это результат
<andrex> неработает
<andrex> топай по ссылке
<RussianOrthodoxC> снова проверяю и по ссылке уже работаю
<RussianOrthodoxC> низкоскоростной интернет. придётся долго ждать.
<RussianOrthodoxC> пока кэш меняет
<RussianOrthodoxC> спасибо за помощь, если не поможет, может снова этот вопрос задам
<andrex> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<ditban> всем привет
<ditban> думаю специфика интернета такова что если Вам не платят деньги за софт Вас не уважают поэтому нужно хотя бы придумать особое лицензионное соглашение и меленькую легенду про него для поднятие репутация бесплатного ПО
<ditban> какое соглашение это пусть думает каноникал, а легенду можэно всем вместе придумать
<ditban> есть какие идеи?
<ditban> придумал легенду, алчность и жажда наживы не отпускает каждого, который не прочтет и не поймет смысла лицензионного соглашения
<ditban> я программист знаю все почти что есть в линукс
<UNIm951> ditban:  По тебе заметно что ты никогда не  читал лицензионных соглашений.
<ditban> Вы меня не поняли
<ditban> читая я сказал легенды, а не лицензионного соглашение напишу
<ditban> я уже думал что не ответите потому что я всех прочитал, и левого совта боюсь больше чем Вы думаете Вы меня не подколете
<ditban> я их пишу лецензионне соглашения, мне тут скчно у Вас меня никто бы не приколо его писать
<ditban> я на ангиском как на родном читаю только иногда некоторых слов не знаю
<ditban> не смешите меня
<ditban> даже смесь над теми что в  главном чате отечают на админские вопросы кто быстрее
<ditban> я на все поросы знаю ответы Вы меня не приколете
<ditban> UNIm951 знаешь звучит как оскорбление, если бы Вы меня знали я бы оскорбился, а так нет читать его бы они не стали
<UNIm951> ditban: прочти-ка EULA от мелкософта на винду. Тогда  ты поймёшь кто за кого держит.
<ditban> знаю я все
<ditban> я все бы отличил
<ditban> читал
<ditban> не пытайся меня выставить я пришел помочь, мне совсем не надо сидеть, или просто заморю как сегда код системы у себя уже 14.02
<ditban> историю убунту знаю с самого начала, у меня только бунуту всегда никакого майкрсофта даже вайн никогда не ставлю
<ditban> знаешь поставил раз винду влетел, еще бы в коде разбирались и тесты делали, расказываешь мне про ЛЦ которые я сам пишу
<ditban> ЛС
<ditban> конечно я все почел давно
<ditban> я конечно понимаю двякость высазываний, но то что Вы уже ставите мои слова под сомнения уже наводит на мысль
<ditban> я строю по другому тогда предложения
<ditban> лучший прикол с рекламой это фильм, есть какой-нибудь фильм где люди из поддержки убунту молодцы и отлично работают?
<Sergey_IT> новому поколению давай сериалы
<max1212> кто-то?
<max1212> мне нужно помощь!
<Sergey_IT> всем нужно
<max1212> SERGERY_IT : вы знаете о черной дыре?
<max1212> или о другой форумы?
<max1212> нет?
<max1212> мне есть важное исследование!
<max1212> ditban : вы знаете?
<ditban> что могу сказать про дизайн и что изменилось, дизайн стал более не поворотливый это визуально мешает работать, я работаю на 2d unity desktop, она для работы в самый раз не хочется терять наработанную информацию из-за перегрузки памяти
<ditban> да пишу сейчас, люди стали меньше за ней работать, это была рабочая версия 2d unity
<ditban> так обычно у большиства пользователей вопросов не возникает если только что-нибудь сделать
<ditban> стратегия компании потом изменилась, но не знаю сколько сейчас у Вас работы и Вы по прежнему занимаетесь поддежкой пользователей убудено как было раньше?
<ditban> раньше висела реклама, сейчас только телефоны меня радуют
<ditban> нтересно в РФ есть магазин где можно купить телефоны не дожидаясь доставки месяц?
<ditban> интересно?
<max1212> да
<ditban> какой где?
<max1212> где я найти черная дыру?
<ditban> хотя бы есть список магазинов где можно найти телефон или обязательно ждать пока он придет из другой страны? так никто не делает
<max1212> спасибо ditabn
<ditban> такое ощущение что тут все ну русские, я вот так же сижу в англиском чате очень редко читаю что пишут и ничего не пишу только спрашиваю, одни посты, меня все время просят там поднять новую тему, а тут нет никому не интересно
#ubuntu-ru 2015-06-30
<mapps> hi friends
<mapps> NOT FRIEND
<mapps> enemy of putin him
<andrex> hi
<mapps> hi friend
<andrex> russian only
<mapps> aha
<mapps> my russian not so good
<andrex> use translate.google.com
<mapps> ;p
<mapps> im a friend of russia ffs
<mapps> not enemy
<mapps> no gay
<mapps> Вы можете сказать мне, где для ходу в Москве?
<andrex> уу
<andrex> я нет
<andrex> придеться подождать когонибудь
<mapps> aha
<mapps> я люблю russia.dont беспокойство
<mapps> :)
<mapps> oops
<mapps> stupid for translate
<andrex> я понял
<mapps> ;)
<mapps> you speak spanish also?
<andrex> no
<andrex> try here ##russian
<mapps> i thought
<mapps> mayve u speak all
<mapps> russian people are clever
<mapps> :D
<mapps> я иду украина сентября
<mapps> da
<_Konstantin_> как Pidgin свернуть в трей?
<_Konstantin_> проблему решил :)
<mapps> NIE
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-01
<ditban> 14.04
<ditban> замечения к сборке
<ditban> в сборке нет часов
<ditban> картинки не понравилась ни одна на фон, вроме то что с застаке
<ditban> настройки compiz разваливается чуть тронь не стоит добавлять такие пакеты, которые ведут к краху системы
<ditban> не хватает ежедненика в система
<ditban> система смахивает на дебиан по стилю из-за обоев
<ditban> дизайнеры подвели систему если честно
<ditban> диски еще не вышли с системой это наводит на мысл что что-то там не так
<ditban> 15.04 загрузчик с флешки работает не везде нужен старый загручик или кстарый как вариант при отказе
<ditban> завтра новую посмотрю бетту скажу всем что там смотрел только запустил один раз
<ditban> у меня стояла пропатченная 12.04 меня устраивала
<andrex> исповедальня находется где то тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=40.0
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-02
<ditban> почитал не дело в том что у меня она не рабор
<ditban> у меня она не работает, а дело в том что она у всех не работает
<ditban> я поставлю https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD и сам сделаю сборку если что-то не заработает
<ditban> только интерент до зеркала все время медленный
<ditban> можно как нибудь по другому собирать информацию, к примеру в тестовую сборку включить утилиту собирающуюю информацию об оборудовании и в любом случае работающую, то есть отправляющие при желании информацию о багах система сама при желании будет соÐ
<ditban> центр
<ditban> это программу можно добавить в тестовую сборку, по желанию ее отправлять и в мисд
<ditban> так быыстрее будет потому сначало над было бы прочиать весь формум поправилам нет там ли похожим проблем, потом только что-то писать, а хотелось бы чтобы она сразу грузилась если все правильно делаешь всегда
<ditban> я на английком умею писать, просто Вам тут скачо стало, и читаю как на родном, я программист, какая еще исповедальня, чтобы там все запытались и ничего не нашли обычно я делаю топик и поднимаю тему на английском
<ditban> напишу всем тогда если не интересно
<UNIm95> Черт. Bomfunk MC's финны! а треку Freestyler 15 лет!
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-03
<mapps> ;]
<SergeyIT> пятницы
<red_shuhardt> Мобильный 4g роутер под виндой устанавливает соединение по USB, а в линуксе не хочет. По WiFi раздаёт, а по USB шнунру не хочет. Можчно что нибудь придумать?
<andrex> модель роутера и логи
<andrex> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<red_shuhardt> Здравствуйте ))
<red_shuhardt> Роутер - Huawei E5372 (Мегафон MR100-3)
<red_shuhardt> А какие логи то?
<andrex> ну dmesg хотябы
<andrex> !pastw
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pastw'
<andrex> lsusb
<red_shuhardt> andrex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816539/
<red_shuhardt> и dmesg:
<red_shuhardt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816544/
<andrex> ifconfig -a
<andrex> хех
<red_shuhardt> andrex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816562/
<red_shuhardt> Хех - говорит, что команда не найдена.
<andrex> может поможет https://dergyury.wordpress.com/2011/10/25/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0-usb_modeswitch-%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F-%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F-3g-%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B0/
<andrex> давно такой шняги не встречал
<red_shuhardt> И на том спасибо. Буду ковырять.
<red_shuhardt> Насколько я понял, дело в том, что система распознаёт устройство как диск, а не как модем?
<andrex> да
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<andrex> ночера
<tagezi> утра )
<andrex> ...
<Sergey_IT> что утро, что ночь... опять заснули (
<tagezi> ну, так все спят, поэтому тяфкнул и опятбь чтонить дулать
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: в Сюотэ красные пошли
<tagezi> сегодня видели прям с тропы ))
<tagezi> правда там весна ещё, реки не вернулись в берега даже ещё, всё слегка подтоплено
<Sergey_IT> сын позавчера белый в сосноке нашел, а вчера с десяток подберезовиков
<Sergey_IT> клубнику сегодня местную купили,  поели - уже пошла
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-04
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> дня
<andrex> жарень
 * andrex зол
<UNIm95> +36
<andrex> 39
<andrex> :(
<tagezi> да, жарко
<tagezi> у нас тоже к вечеру будет душегубка
<Guest16981> help
<al__> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Drakosha> камрады, есть вопрос.
<Drakosha> да что ж такое...
<Drakosha> аууууу?!
<Sergey_IT> не кричи, уши закладывает (
<Drakosha> сорри. помощь нужна.
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Drakosha> проблема такова: не могу установить убунту ни на десктоп, ни на нетбук. с флешки, сколько не пробовала - а их пять штук разных производителей - только черный экран и мигающий в левом углу курсор. с болванки с зажатым шифтом дошли до установ
<Drakosha> с nomodest грузилась те же яйца вид с боку.
<Drakosha> причем, та же проблема и с 12.04, и с 14.04, и с 15.04 на двух нетбуках разных поколений и десктопе. юефи нет.
<Drakosha> в чем проблема?
<Drakosha> в режиме эксперта видны ошибки sqashfs в огромных количествах. образ перезакачивала с разных айпишников и с разных устройств. нарезала также разными утилитами.
<Drakosha> камрады, плз, спасайте.
<Drakosha> мне позарез надо поставить убунту!!!!!!
<Drakosha> code 127 ошибку выдает при установке.
<Sergey_IT> не имел проблем ни с одним дистрибутивом, все запускается и ставиться
<UNIm95> Drakosha: проверь md5 суммы образов.
<Drakosha> проверяла. совпадают.
<Drakosha> я как бы с 09 убунтой живу на этом же десктопе и на нетбуках. никогда такой фигни не было.
<Sergey_IT> у меня с 7.10, bsd, fedora, suse... проблем не было
<Drakosha> у меня как бы до позавчерашнего дня тоже проблем не было.
<Drakosha> теперь есть.
<Sergey_IT> с СД проблемв бывает если записывать не на минимальной скорости, с usb без проблем, писал через стартап_диск_креатор (ubuntu)
<Drakosha> на двд писалось на х2, на флеш писалось всем, что есть: лили, ультраизо, убунтахренегоуженепомнюкак и т.д.
<Sergey_IT> думай
<Drakosha> как тут зарегаться, чтоб не сбасывало?
<Drakosha> я все-таки хочу получить ответ на свой вопрос.
<Sergey_IT> на форуме спроси и информацию дай, а так никто не ответит... только гадать
<Sergey_IT> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<OnkelTem> Вот так вот живешь, никому не мешаешь, аптайм по месяцу копишь. Борешься с Хромом, загаживающим оперативу, кладешь другие процессы. А потом выходишь за пивом на минуту, возвращаешься, и тебе домашние рассказывают, как
<OnkelTem> приходил злой чубайс
<OnkelTem> подходишь к кому - и правда
<OnkelTem> компу*
<Drakosha> блин. ну я ж зарегалась...
<Drakosha> :((((((((
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-05
<yurau1504> arch ставиться пошла
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-04
<artus> утраа
<andrex> artus: нетты
<artus> омммм, чивой? :)
<andrex> да сам ты утра
<andrex> хагрид)
<artus> ну и шта шта хагред :D мне норм :)
<andrex> chelaxe: подрихтовать тя чтоли)
<chelaxe> andrex, что?
<andrex> летаеш че
<artus> шото как то фсе так загаадошноооо
<chelaxe> andrex, всмысле?
<chelaxe> то что вхожу и выхожу?
<andrex> s777err66r: кто ты есть, чудо юдо?
<andrex> минута на раздумье потом решаю что ты бот
<andrex> @mode +b s*errr*r
<SergeyIT> суров, однако
<andrex> ник страшный
<SergeyIT> с каких пор ты ников бишься?
<andrex> с этих
<andrex> еще один)
<ADMIN__> кто может помоч?
<SergeyIT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<ADMIN__> У меня в автобусе стоит сервер ина каждое кресло на мониторе по сети можно смотреть фильмы слушать музыку и играть в игры. На сервере линуксе Ubuntu. А мониторы андроид. На сервер захожу прогой FileZila. Могу добовлять фильмы музыку. А потом с phpmyadmin ом добовляю
<ADMIN__>  в меню. Вся информация на мониторе была на турецком языке. Я с phpmyadmin -ом поменял на русский. А вот начальную главное меню на турецком и я его не могу поменять. Как это можно сделать?
<andrex> в какой менюшке где?
<ADMIN__> как только сервер загружается на мониторах появляется начальное меню.
<bel_ki>  в андройде это всё и меняется, только там неверно не андроит а тонкие клиенты
<bel_ki> от сервера бубунты
<ADMIN__> я могу прислать вам фото или дать полный  доступ к фаилам по TeamViewer
<bel_ki> здесь наверно это ни кому не интересно, если не найдёте спеца обратитесь на fl.ru
<bel_ki> фрилансер согласится
<bel_ki> я не знаю где это меняется
<andrex> ADMIN__: сделай скрин
<andrex> если это не относится по убунты то это не кнам по проблемам стороннего софта cms и другого вареза не относящегося к нам обращаться на соответсвующие русурсы
<andrex> е
<andrex> писака
<ADMIN__> куда прислать скрин
<andrex> ttps://itmages.ru/
<andrex> h
<ADMIN__> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4541903/3862abf9
<andrex> мне чето кажется что это приложение ведройда да еще и текст на значках нарисован)
<andrex> фз жди может кто поможет)
<andrex> на самом планшете язык пробовал менять?
<andrex> чет кажется что за язык отвечает второй с лева с низу значек
<andrex> либо это пререводдчик какойто)
<ADMIN__> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4541949/f3755487
<ADMIN__> На планшете язык не меняется
<ADMIN__> я язык и надписы я меняю с помощю phpmyadmin, скрин phpmyadmin прислал
<andrex> а че вебморды помима админа у это ерунды нету?
<andrex> через че настраивать то ее)
<andrex> ии интерфейса на самом сервере
<andrex> странно както а если к примеру не турок приедет)
<andrex> и будет тыкаться в это
<ADMIN__> на сервере и меняю с помощю phpmyadmin
<ADMIN__> все надписи поменял с phpmyadmin а вот начальную страницу не могу поменять
<bel_ki> <ADMIN это иконки рисованные
<bel_ki> их графическим редактором
<bel_ki> самому заменить
<ADMIN__> и где они находятся
<bel_ki> гденить в папке img по ищи все изображения где
<ADMIN__> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4542033/44224f12
<ADMIN__> искал везде . не могу найти
<bel_ki> есть тел нет или шел у этой штуковины?
<bel_ki> или просто на винт это скинуть и по искать на компе
<bel_ki> уже у себя
<bel_ki> вот что в banner_images?
<bel_ki> какието картинки должны быть
<ADMIN__> заходи на мой комп по TeamViewer и можно просмотреть. Я линукс не бум бум
<bel_ki> <ADMIN__> скинь в приват ид и пасс
<bel_ki> я ничего менять не буду просто гляну где они могут быть
<ADMIN__> мой скаир paata1951
<bel_ki> у миня нету скайпа
<ADMIN__> как зайти в приват не знаю
<ADMIN__> позванью по вайбер
<bel_ki> я тебе сам написал
<bel_ki> в привет посмотри ге окно открылось новое
<lui_paster> Доброго времени суток всем присутствующим.
<lui_paster> Есть у кого минутка наставить на путь "молодого юзверя"?
<andrex> гри че сломал, баснечник)
<lui_paster> Нет пока не сломал , только пытаюсь. Есть  G-Pen F350 подключился сразу без бубна, но при попытке что либо на рисовать обнаружил что нет курсора пера. Мышь есть курсор а пера нет.
<lui_paster> Думал что проблема в проге , но в другой таже проблема.
<lui_paster> Вот здесь(http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/tabletsetup) пробовал почитать но в консоли 16.04 не понимает тех команд что там описаны.
<andrex> каких комманд не понимает? я чет не вьехал вроде все комманды нор)
<andrex> либо ты копипастиш тупо
<lui_paster> Нет конечно руками ввожу вот пример: sudo aptitude install ....... на что консольотвечает sudo aptitude: команда не найдена
<andrex> и там уже сто лет не hal
<andrex> дык поставь или юзай апт-гет
<andrex> всетаки копипастиш) бездумно
<lui_paster> Так а планшетка как перо то не видно вот "грыз инфу" и откопал как настроить но проблема однако.
<lui_paster> Я убунту для себя открыл только вот месяц как.
<lui_paster> Но вот только руки пока не перешил .
<andrex> !apt-get
<ubuntuhelp> APT - пакетный менеджер, который вместе с dpkg являются основными средствами управления пакетами. Короткое apt-get Руководство: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Также см. !Synaptic (Gnome) или !Adept (KDE)
<andrex> !aptitude
<ubuntuhelp> Пакетный менеджер APT. Как и apt-get, aptitude может устанавливать/удалять пакеты и их зависимости. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<andrex> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<andrex> !build
<ubuntuhelp> Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation и на анг. тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware ps: !compile
<andrex> !buil-deb
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='buil-deb'
<andrex> !build-deb
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='build-deb'
<andrex> !deb-build
<ubuntuhelp> Сборка ПО и создание .deb-пакетов из исходников Инфа тут: http://goo.gl/eJyS6
<lui_paster> спасибо уважаемые пойду "курить  мануалы" :) нужно вникать пока нравиться
<andrex> и да статья малехо протухла) она помоему еще на 8.4
<andrex> вроде обновляют вики потихой но это на долго)
<lui_paster> Пытаюсь читать но с инглишом у мена "кариес" в свое время не выучил а сейчас уже вот..
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: с завтрашнего дня, до вечер абудет 2 недели :)
<tagezi> 1
<Sergey_IT> и спать не будешь?
<tagezi> это зависит от того, насколько  я буду сильно уставать
<tagezi> когда слишком сильно устал, обычно не заснуть
<Sergey_IT> советую стоя не спать )
<tagezi> обычно в таких ситуациях приходится бегать и отжиматься.. :))
<tagezi> спишь пока мышцы работают :)
<Sergey_IT> поешь хорошенько и сразу в сон потянет
<tagezi> хахаха :))
<tagezi> чтобы поесть хорошенько, это нужно туда сначало донести :)
<tagezi> как там... основная цель туризма - это взять побольше, унести подальше и там всё это съесть :)
<Sergey_IT> а на месте еды не будет?
<tagezi> нуу... шишайник, камни, комары
<tagezi> 1
<Sergey_IT> а рыба, грибы, дичь
<tagezi> охотится - это лицензия нужна, рыбалка тоже... и это заподедник
<tagezi> грибы имеют очень низкую каллорийность
<tagezi> и не видел я их в тундре
<Sergey_IT> а чего же там делать?
<tagezi> любоваться :)
<Sergey_IT> я так не умею (. Мне что-то делать всегда надо
<tagezi> ну, так ведь делаешь - любуешься :)
<Sergey_IT> на полчаса хватит, а дальше скушно
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZpMnewSfCo
<Sergey_IT> я и говорю - скучно )
<tagezi> не знаю, мне не скучно.. неделя в раю
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-05
<artus> туц
<andrex> сам такой
<artus> оо, вредитель :D
<andrex> я то че
 * andrex кинул унтой в artus
<artus> andrex, ты чивооо своими грязными валянками разбрасываеси? ))
<andrex> иди стирай
<andrex> ))
<andrex> ты в них зодил на
<artus> фигасе, а по ушам? :D
<andrex> х
<artus> сам ты х :D
<andrex> да ты ""
<artus> оппаа ты "              " разошолся, ататааа
<andrex> атыыы а тыыыыы .... Мама, мну обежает дядька
<chelaxe> 0_o
<artus> дядка не обижает, он праведно раздает затрещины :D
<bel_ki>  посоветйте шел бисплатный чтоп можно было баш скрипты запускать в кроне
<artus> это что за чудо?
<bel_ki> ssh
<artus> да йа тибя имель в виду. чтой то дофига шутников развелось, своих хватает :D
<chelaxe> без смс?ъ\
<artus> огаа ))
<bel_ki> ssh new@sdf.org вот я нашол один но там крона нет и просят донат 36 баксов для полного доступа
<artus> bel_ki, держи ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, , пользуйся на здоровье :)
<andrex> 127.0.0.1
<andrex> вот те бесплатна щель)
<SergeyIT> добрый андрекс )
<andrex> дааа
<lenstr> []
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> тагези дня
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-06
<artus> утр чилавеги
<andrex> artus: иди спи
<UNIm95> artus: Или терезвей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> абыр абыр абырвалг
<artus> яжи не пильььь
<artus> andrex, UNIm95 нигадяииии
<andrex> кто обзывается тот сам так называетсо :p
<andrex> и ваще я домой пошел
<freezza> дорый день. не нашёл в руской документации как запустить автоматически vpn(pptp) при старте компьютера
<freezza> нашёл вот такую статью http://askubuntu.com/questions/328823/vpn-autoconnect, на данный моент могу зайти на интересующий меня компьютер только ssh
<freezza> куда и какой парамтр надо установить для запуска vpn при старте машины?
<UNIm95> freezza: Через часик смогу посмотреть проблему
<freezza> 28-UNIm95- спасибо
<UNIm95> freezza: Так в этой статье все правильно написано
<freezza> -UNIm95- да верно но нет инормации как это сделать без GUI
<freezza> -UNIm95-: да верно но нет инормации как это сделать без GUI
<UNIm95> freezza: А у тебя сервер который должен подключаться к другой сетке по VPN?
<freezza> да
<UNIm95> freezza: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57339/connect-disconnect-from-vpn-from-the-command-line
<UNIm95> freezza: у NM есть и консольный интерфейс
<freezza> видимо не верно меня понял, есть в той папке мой VPN он при перезагрузке не подниматеся сам, параметр autoconfig=yes не работает
<freezza> в 16.4 он автоматически отламывается (
<freezza> 28-UNIm95- нашё что надо в интерфейсе сетевой карты прописать что делать после инициализации интиерфейса
<freezza> -UNIm95-: но где это в конфигурационных фалйах сделать я не могу найти
<UNIm95> Если честно я тебя сейчас вообще не понимаю.
<UNIm95> 1) У тебя есть сервак с pptp.
<UNIm95> 2) Сервак ub16.04 в которой сетью заведует NM
<UNIm95> 3) ты запилил какой-то ручной скрипт для поднятия vpn.
<UNIm95> freezza это все верно?
<freezza> но он не срабатывает
<UNIm95> freezza: Так перепили это все для NM
<UNIm95> И выкинь старый скрипт
<freezza> нашёл что в случае с моим нужно в графике нажать кномочку в generals что поле поднятия интерфейса стартовать другой интерфейс
<freezza> так вот это GUI что то пишет в кофиг... вопрос что и куда, я пропишу то что нужно и не нужен GUI
<UNIm95> freezza: nmcli консольная утилита которая за тебя пропишет все в конфиг
<freezza> -UNIm95-: спасибо большое
<UNIm95> freezza: да незачто
<freezza> -UNIm95-: есть рецепт как это автоматизировать?
<UNIm95> freezza: что именно?
<freezza> -UNIm95-: то что я руками рисовал?
<UNIm95> Честно: не понял.
<freezza> freezza: и в файле рисуем в блоке [connections] secondaries=UUID
<UNIm95> freezza: Если ты про то что ты хочешь получать автоматом конфиг к vpn то это надо смотреть ту железяку которая тебе vpn даёт. Так как ты, видимо, не пользуешься OpenVPN
<freezza> -UNIm95-: когда для себя настраиваю всё делаю через OpenVPN, а тут с "чужим" разбирался )
<freezza> главно что заработало
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чужой VPN - чужая рука в твоем кармане
<newbie_> всем привет!
<andrex> да
<newbie_> !nick newbie
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick newbie'
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-07
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> да
<aleksei`> как вы тут?
<andrex> спим
<artus> ниспим, притворяемся )
<artus> *со
<andrex> *ся
<artus> со жеж :D
<andrex> ся
<artus> ниври, я точно знаю что со
<andrex> сы
<artus> несы, со :D
<andrex> несы есо
<SergeyIT> кончай храпеть
<artus> оо, серожка подтянулся :D
<andrex> да
<andrex> artus: кончай храпеть
<SergeyIT> я давно тут, только работы много (
<andrex> чейто
<andrex> а отпуск?
<artus> andrex, инидумал, я жи трезвый :D
<SergeyIT> в августе в отпуск
<andrex> я тож
<andrex> вот блин
<SergeyIT> где?
<andrex> ооо
<andrex> куда тагезю сьели?
<SergeyIT> загорает он, в тундре )
<andrex> аааааааа
<UNIm95> Черт. Завтра будет плохой день
<UNIm95> Немцы сливают 0:1
<Sergey_IT> ночера
<Sergey_IT> какой роутер купить?
<Sergey_IT> чтоб не грелся и работал
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Для чего надо?
<UNIm95> Есть много вариантов.
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: к примеру есть такая офигенная древность: https://geektimes.ru/post/278136/
<UNIm95> Да и в комментария хорошие предложения есть.
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: как вариант посмотреть списки с dd-wrt open-wrt
<UNIm95> и подобрать из поддерживаемого оборудования
<UNIm95> Или собрать самому.
<Sergey_IT> да мне для дома, asus rt-g32 сдох
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: А такой же достать не хочешь?
<Sergey_IT> так их давно не выпускают, аналогичный взять если только
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-08
<artus> штооооо, ниждалиииии??? )))
<SergeyIT> неа )
<artus> а вот зря )) я прям чуствовал
<andrex> artus: уплза обратно
<andrex> неждали мы тебя)
<tomfarr> анибоди хир?
<andrex> самты жир
<andrex> ваще по русски говорить разучились
<andrex> трагедия прям
<tomfarr> Дас иш фантастих
<UNIm95> tomfarr: Wollen Sie darüber reden?
<andrex> взял напугал
<andrex> свои гитлер капут
<tomfarr> так мне энибоди скажет чо я 2 недели в бане был?
<andrex> а нефиг было выступать
<andrex> иди логи полистай
<tomfarr> выступать? У меня бля этого другой сервер. Тут чисто по делу сижу
<andrex> ...
<andrex> и да ты не две недели был)
<andrex> забанили весь тот подсеть
<andrex> ибо оттудава чет так и прет
<andrex> tomfarr: на читай там в низу самом http://termbin.com/oqql
<andrex> не буянил он нуну
<UNIm95> andrex: может продлим?
<SergeyIT> да надо бы за мат
<SergeyIT> хотя описка, но для профилатики ж
<andrex> tomfarr: че стыдна тебе?
<tomfarr> чойта?
<andrex> почитал свою фигню и не стыдна?
<tomfarr> нит
<tomfarr> как вы тут без меня? Бедняги
<tomfarr> 16,10 на подлете?
<tomfarr> чото на всех каналалх тишина
<Sergey_IT> 16.10 летать еще не умеет
<Sergey_IT> хочешь тестировать - тестируй
<schyuka> Доброй ночи всем, есть вопрос один по убунте. Подскажет кто?
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<schyuka> в трее на панели сверху засветился красный вопросительный знак, говорится там что то об обовлениях, могу скрин сюда скинуть как его отправить через какой то сервис, там понятее просто будет
<Sergey_IT> а если кликнуть по нету
<Sergey_IT> нему
<Sergey_IT> или в терминале sudo apt update
<schyuka> если по нему кликаю там на инглише что то говорится об обновлении, но не могу точно понять что именно
<schyuka> кликаю и там три пункта, первый это "показать обновления" я на него кликаю и после этого высвечивается окошко в котором говорится что програмное обеспечение актуально, но на панели после этого красный восклицательный знак не пропадает
<schyuka> как сюда скриншет скинуть?
<Sergey_IT> а перевести никак?
<Sergey_IT> !img
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='img'
<Sergey_IT> !image
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='image'
<Sergey_IT> !picture
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='picture'
<tomfarr> !cbсиськи
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cb\xd1\x81\xd0\xb8\xd1\x81\xd1\x8c\xd0\xba\xd0\xb8'
<tomfarr> !сиськи
<Sergey_IT> https://itmages.ru/  , а ссылку сюда
<Sergey_IT> tomfarr, тебе к психотерапевту
<Sergey_IT> schyuka, логи можно посмотреть на ошибки - /var/log/apt
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-09
<schyuka> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0709/h_1468034397_9965689_c676d79a8e.png
<tomfarr> schyuka: убунта, такая убунта…
<schyuka> ага
<andrex> таааааак
<andrex> че это тут за вакханалия
<Kinder-Pingvi> всем привет :)
<Kinder-Pingvi> А подскажите-ка неопытному убунтоводу, существует ли какой-нибудь комьюнити репозиторий для убунты что-то вроде как AUR у арча?
<andrex> этот киндер пингви уже лет 5 как не опытный
<andrex> это не лечится походу
<UNIm95> Да тут косяк в другом
<UNIm95> арчевод лезет в убунту
<tomfarr> ёу нигеры
<tomfarr> що?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-10
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tomfarr> жжжж
<Sergey_IT> шлеп... дожужался
<tomfarr> бжжжж
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-02
<tomfarr> гудивнингё
<SergeyIT> и тебе не хворать
<SergeyIT> полночь уже, кстати
<tomfarr> у меня час ночи
<tomfarr> будешь спать сегодня?
<tomfarr> SergeyIT слы, а на минте работает apt-get upgrade?
<SergeyIT> у меня тоже час, как раз полночь астрономическая на нашем меридиане
<tomfarr> cnjbn lj 19rb j,yjdkznmcz?
<tomfarr> стоит до 19ки обновляться?
<SergeyIT> что это?
<tomfarr> минт
<SergeyIT> я его никогда в глаза не видел
<SergeyIT> через upgrade не обновишься до следующей версии
<SergeyIT> apt dist-upgrade
<tomfarr> migrate?
<SergeyIT> я вообще-то всегда по-новой переставляю
<tomfarr> моему минту 1 месяца нету
<SergeyIT> и что?
<tomfarr> не хочу епреставлять
<tomfarr> в убунте ведь есть механизм обновления версий
<tomfarr> или был
<SergeyIT> есть... но я на lts только... и надежнее по-новой ставить... делов-то
<SergeyIT> и ставлю всегда рядом на другой диск... всегда можно в старую систему загрузиться
<tomfarr> =(
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-03
<Antares> всем привет!
<tomfarr> Дарова
<anderx> tomfarr: минт не кнам
<SergeyIT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-04
<und> привет, есть кто шарит в гимпе ?
<SergeyIT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-05
<whyborn> привет
<whyborn> помогите с подключением по ipsec l2tp
<whyborn> сервер ubuntu 18 с libswan клиент ubuntu server 1604
<whyborn> не могу найти ман по подключению (
<fa> Privet vsem, pitaius nastroit' ubuntu mate 15.1 na NANO PI A64, kak dobavit' russkyiu raskladku?
<fa> takge ne otobrajaet znachek wifi hot' networkManager vkluchen
<anderx> на 14 минут опоздал
<diskin> anderx, а смог бы помочь?
<anderx> 1 комманда
<anderx> а вобще если у него есть глаза через гуи тоже просто
<anderx> а вот по вафле сложнее
<anderx> там может модуля нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habrastorage.org/getpro/habr/post_images/586/561/c41/586561c4120a801595179f9909fa7ee7.png
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-07
<JohnDoe4> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZFd2HXjwyC/ прям в самом конце вылетел. даже видел что файл avp в папке появился, потом исчез
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-08
<yy_kast> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<yy_kast> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<SergeyIT> ку
<JohnDoe9> эм. а есть дистриб с роллинг графиком но на deb пакетах?
<SergeyIT> дебиан тестинг вроде
<SergeyIT> я sparkylinux c lxqt пробовал, вроде ничего так
#ubuntu-ru 2019-07-01
<home> hello
<home> fcjh\
<Zopa> hello
<Zopa> anybody on server?
<Zopa> куку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> zopa is coming
<Zopa> HELLO
<diskin> LOL
<Zopa> угу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ehlo
<Zopa> я впеввые на irc
<Zopa> у кого были проблнмы с архивами?
<Zopa> в убунту
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2019-07-03
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет
<diskin> CHeRuBaEL, привет! ты из Таганрога что ли?
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет, у меня установлен шрифт, как мне им писать?
<andrex> выбрать шрифт и писать им
<CHeRuBaEL> Ну или как выдернуть символ? Чтобы в конфиг вставить?
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex: Ладно, немного по другому, настраиваю sway, в конфиге есть символ wifi, для панели, но он маленький. Как его увеличить? Или как выдернуть нужный размер глифа из шрифта?
<andrex> беспонятия
<CHeRuBaEL> Эх....
<andrex> маны чмитать надо к тому что ковыряешь
<andrex> я о этой фигне впервые у слышал и уже знаю что там есть
<andrex> #font=DroidSansMono
<andrex> #font-size=14
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex: Да, только иконки не пропорционально шрифту увеличиваются. Это я первое попробовал.
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex: Шрифт увеличивается, а иконки по сравнению с ним нет. Я попробовал в опенофисе открыл шрифт materialdesign и с помощью вставки символа взял значёк и вставил в конфиг, но там что-то со сдвигом, она стала выше текста.
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex: Я бы по пустякам помощи не просил. Шрифты установлены, просто как в текстовый документ выдернуть значёк из materialdesign значёк например wifi и вставить в конфиг, причём что-бы он был нужного размера.
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex: Ну и sway не чистый, надстройка waybar.
<SergeyIT> и зачем таким заморачиваться...
#ubuntu-ru 2019-07-04
<Serafim> Добрый вечер
<CHeRuBaEL> neofetch --os_arch
#ubuntu-ru 2019-07-06
<valerka> ubuntuhelp !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<valerka> ubuntuhelp !valerka
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='valerka'
<valerka> ubuntuhelp !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник регестрируется так: /msg nickserv register My$upperPass vpupkin@email.com . Подробнее про регистрацию: https://goo.gl/61jvHx https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<valerka> Не баньте пж) я уже понял как в личку с ботом общаться
#ubuntu-ru 2019-07-07
<valerii15298> ubuntuhelp !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник регестрируется так: /msg nickserv register My$upperPass vpupkin@email.com . Подробнее про регистрацию: https://goo.gl/61jvHx https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<valerii15298> ubuntuhelp !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник регестрируется так: /msg nickserv register My$upperPass vpupkin@email.com . Подробнее про регистрацию: https://goo.gl/61jvHx https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
#ubuntu-ru 2020-06-30
<default_nickname> привет!
<default_nickname>  можно вопрос?
<default_nickname> в списке пользователей на irc почти 20 чел. а сообщений в чате не видно. это у меня что-то не так или чат такой?
<diskin> default_nickname, привет, чат такой
